# hyperemesis sufferers unite!



## NIfirsttimer

it seems that there are loads of hyperemesis sufferers on board at the minute, spread accross the tri sections, so i thought we could all have a common thread to keep in touch & support each other - even text buddies if anyone wants to - for the days when you cant get out of bed

for those of you who dont know, im kat, 30 from belfast.. mine started in week 4 and although im still sick almost every day at 32 weeks, im a LOT better than i was, something i am eternally grateful for! i had a rough ride, as all us HG sufferers do, and was in & out of hospital for rehydration etc.. im pretty sure im past all of that now, although i still have my moments!

looking forward to meeting the rest of you!
kat


----------



## craftymum

Hi Kat, well you already know my story but for those that don't, here goes. I've had hyperemesis since week 6 and I'm now 17+4 and since week 15 it seems to have got worse. At the minute I'm finding it really hard to keep anything down and I'm absolutely knackered and so weak, I've been in hospital twice for IV fluids and taking cyclizine now though they don't seem to work. I'm into my 10th week off work and I can't wait til this pregnancy is over as I'm so fed up with this. I just want to go out for a couple of hours and have a bit of fun but I can hardly walk downstairs in my own house without getting really tired and dizzy. Looking forward to hearing from other sufferers too.


----------



## NIfirsttimer

know ive said this already, but mine peaked about where you are now.. that was the last time i was in hosp...hoping its the same for you hun xxx


----------



## craftymum

Last time I was in hospital was about 11 weeks I don't know how I've managed to stay out, must be all that fizzy lime as I'm drinking gallons of it, hurts like hell coming up again but it's the only drink I can actually stomach taste of right now, though can't be too good for me but it's better than dehydration and a few nights in Neely again.


----------



## NIfirsttimer

yep.. when i last got discharged from neely ward, i swore to myself id do everything in my power to stay out of there!!! if the fizzy lime works.. keep drinking it!!!!

i was really sick this morning.. made my nose bleed :-( feeling a lot better now tho thankfully!


----------



## craftymum

poor you, hate it when nose bleeds mine does quite a lot of that lately too, worst thing is when sick comes down your nose and something gets stuck it's so painful trying to get rid of it. On the bright side though you're nearly there, not too long for you to go now until you meet Ruby


----------



## craftymum

looks like it's just us for now, there must be more of us somewhere?


----------



## Stilletto_Sam

Hi Girls. Bout ye!

Glad to have found you in the one place! My forum buddy, Lazy Leo directed me here, so kudos to her wee cotton socks.

I spent two nights last week in Neely and I too am trying everything in my power to stay out of there. It was so unbelievably noisy I didn't sleep a wink and actually came home feeling worse than when I went in. The only good thing to have come out of it was getting an early internal scan at 6 weeks + 5.

I'm currently on Metoclopramide, which only takes the edge off the nausea, but am still vomiting from time to time. Craftymum, you mentioned Zobran in a post on my thread. Why would they not give you a prescription home with you? I believe it is very expensive, but that's just cruel. Did it work at all? Had you considered buying it over the internet?

I am hating everything at the moment. I can only just about handle water-at a push and that's with fear of ending up in the Ulster again! My eldest turned 14 yesterday and I spent the entire day in bed I felt so crap. Not a nice birthday for him :cry: My total meal consumption for the day was a pastie bap (ask ye not!) from the local chippy. Disgusting, but I managed to keep it down by a miraculous feat.

I am nowhere as advanced as you two at being only 8 weeks. This is Hell, and the thought of going another few weeks like this is getting me down. I suffered Hyperemesis with my last pregnancy 11 years ago and was admitted twice to the gynae ward in the City hospital.

I'm 40 years old and happily married for the second time. My boys are 14 and 11 and I also have a 14 yr old step son at home too. I need my head opened doing this again and I warned Hubs when we were TTC that I might be ill. I don't think he was prepared for all this...


CHicken is cooking in the oven for tonight's dinner and I want to throw right now.

Lovely to meet local girls and I'm sorry that you're suffering too.


:hug:


Sam xxx


----------



## NIfirsttimer

hey sam.. good to see you found us!!

seems like we all have similar experiences of our times on neely ward! i agree, the only good thing about my times there was the sneaky scans at the DOU on admission!!!

i remember that feeling of being 8 weeks, and thinking that i would never last the whole 9 months, but im almost there now, and i survived it! you guys will too! it will get better...

the zofran they only gave me in my drip while i was there, they had me on cyclizine at first but it wasnt working, and i think they were fed up with emptying my sick bowls every 10 mins, so they gave me that.. it really works, but i think (correct me if im wrong) that its not considered to be as safe as metoclopromide or cyclizine, so thats why they wont let you take it long term :-(


----------



## Stilletto_Sam

I almost had a fight with one of the house doctors when he insted on giving me Cyclazine again. (My GP had just prescribed it the morning before I was admitted) and I hated it-I was having all the nausea but having out of body experiences! When the consultant (Dr Mawhinney) was doing her rounds the following morning, he was there wittering on about giving Cyclazine again. I threw a wobbly and told the consultant that I had had other meds when pregnant with my youngest and he was born with all his faculties and fingers and toes, so I was going to take the risk of trying another drug and to draft up a disclaimer. She looked at the house doctor and said "Give her Metoclopramide" and walked off.

I think the issue with Zofran is the price. I think it is more commonly prescribed for MS in the States than here.


Bah!

Today is the longest that I have been out of bed for 3 days, but I'm feeling the need to go back for another nap. I am so tired that my head is spinning.


Has anyone tried Vitamin B6 for the nausea? I'm grasping at straws here.


XXX


----------



## craftymum

Neely ward was crap, Nurses were lovely but it was so noisy, I took ear plugs in on my 2nd stay to try to block some of it out, and hate how they never collected your pee samples, I'd one nurse asking me for a sample and I told her I couldn't go but when I eventually did I told her twice and when I went the next morning my sample from the night before was still there so I told her again and she just laughed, when they changed shifts I went a bit later on and my 2 samples were still there, one of the other Nurses was raging as she said that's how samples get mixed up so I had to start putting my name on them from then on. Think with zofran it's cos it's a relatively new drug and they told me there wasn't enough research the doc said it was like the pregnant womans morphine, they said they only used it in emergency setting - it def worked great though but they can't take risk of giving it to us incase we try to sue if something goes wrong, medical staff in the states are much more clued up on hypoeremesis than they are here but I guess that's cos they have to pay for it all over there. I too am fed up as I remember being 8 weeks and thinking is this ever gonna end but I never thought I'd still be as bad at this stage, I seem to have got worse since I hit 15 weeks. All I eat is white bread and fruit and still can't have water near me, I feel really weak and I look a mess, greasy unkempt hair and unshaven legs the heap. I've already been sick loads today, basically if it goes in it'll come back up again, used to be I could've ate toast and it would've stayed down but now nothing seems to stay down, I don't coo,k I don't clean, I don't do anything anymore apart from sleep and throw up, didn't sleep last night at all as had such a bad night and felt so sick all night, then started throwing up at 9am this morning, worried about my poor teeth as well. Just can't wait til the day I can actually get up and go out to the shops even just for an hour but right now I would collapse if I even tried. So glad my daughter is 16 would hate to have a little toddler running around while going through this.


----------



## Vici

Yay for you girls :D I've not been as bad as some however, I did have about 5 weeks off work with it (after struggling for a few) and then proceeded to be signed off for high BP, PE etc etc!! 

Thankfully mine is easing off now (have had 2 days with no sickness but 3 times today!) but anything is better than when it was as its worst - 50/60 times a day!!


----------



## craftymum

Hi Vici, glad yours is easing off. I've been off work for about 10 weeks now and can't see me being able to go back for a while yet. It really is horrible as you just can't enjoy the pregnancy at all when you are so ill. So many people think it's just morning sickness and then there's the old wee it's not like you're ill or anything!! :hissy:I'd love to see these people coping with a severe bout of food poisoning for 9 months.


----------



## Vici

I know, people who say you're pregnant not ill, have got the harsh end of my tongue, lol!! My mum corrects them, and says, actually she is very ill, bless her :D


----------



## craftymum

My Mum still can't come to terms with fact I'm being sick so much, every day when she hears I've been throwing up yet again, she says MY GOODNESS in a shocked tone!


----------



## Stilletto_Sam

Girls, here's a :hugs: for you, but I'll not squeeze too tight.

Crafty, my Mum is a star and knows that it's not just MS as she saw how I suffered the last time. I don't know what I'd do without her. She came all the way from Carrickfergus last week to stand in my kitchen for 3 hours and do my ironing whilst I sat at the kitchen table with my head in my hands groaning.

I too am a durty scut-haven't had a shower for three days, my hair is tangled and wild and I haven't bothered to wash my face today. Now, that coming from a girl who usually takes pride in her appearance is baaaaaaaaaaaaad.

Hubs said today that if he had known how ill I'd be, he wouldn't have bothered trying for a baby of our own...


----------



## NIfirsttimer

lol yep its only now at 32 weeks that im able to do those little things for myself.. the simple things like having straightened hair, and shaved legs! it feels SO good! im almost feeling a wee bit guilty that im thru the worst of it now, and you girls are still living the full nightmare... but on the other hand.. im living proof that there is an end in sight.. just in the distance, but its there!ive not been too bad today, i was sick a few times this morning, but was ok in the afternoon. my main problem is liquids, im SO thirsty all the time, and conscious of keeping the dreaded ketones away, but more than a mouthful at a time still makes me feel really sick, and if i dare have a big drink, it will more than likely come back up again... i have to just keep sipping all day, but im dying for a big glass of ice cold water!

cant beleive some of u girls have done this twice! i really, honestly cant see us going thru it again!


----------



## craftymum

OOhh Kat, Just looked at your ticker 54 days to go, I'm sure you can't wait to meet her after the long hard battle you've had to get her here. When I look at my own and see that I'm almost halfway it's hard to believe but I just wish I could feel normal again, I'm really fed up, I eat my toast at about 8ish and by 9 I'm throwing up and it's the same pattern all day long, every time I eat, I throw up within an hour. I just sat and cried this afternoon as I can hardly remember what normal food tastes like and I really really wanted to have some chocolate but I've tried that once and it was such a bad idea. My tummy is so sore that I have to practically stand upright when I'm sick as it hurts to bend forward and I get so bloated it's really uncomfortable. I knelt down to pick something up yesterday and I didn't even have the strength in my thighs to push myself back up again, I had to grab the wall and use my arms to try to get up. It's weird cos I feel like such a fat blob even though I weigh less than before I was pregnant, must be just from being laid up so long. I just wish I could feel baby move as I know that would make me feel a bit better but as I haven't felt a thing yet I worry so much that something bad has happened. I've 3 weeks left until my scan and I'm dreading it, I'm just so paranoid about it all. I'm just so fed up with all of this, I feel so lonely and I just want to feel normal again.:cry: Feel like all I ever do these days is moan moan moan!


----------



## NIfirsttimer

moan all you like hun.. sometimes thats all you can do!!
Ive been having a rough day too.. was really sick at 5am, complete with nosebleed ughh
then went back to bed, ate a dry cracker and took a cyclizine... im sure you know what im talking about when i talk about throwing up after taking one.. its FOUL.. the taste and the acid... ugh. makes me want to never take another one again, so i was really sick about 15 mins after taking that, that, combined with the dry cracker made for a terrible throwing up experience lol... has left me with horrible reflux all day that no amount of gaviscon will shift :-(
have to take bailey to the vets tonight too.. that will be an experience as its always bunged and they are always running late, and restraining a bouncy boxer in a packed vets reception is enough to push me over the edge! just hope OH gets home in time to come with me!

yep..54 days to go.. cant believe it! 
heres a cot pic to cheer you all up!!
https://media6.dropshots.com/photos/542847/20090512/124908.jpg

and me a few days ago!
https://media8.dropshots.com/photos/542847/20090512/123911.jpg


----------



## Stilletto_Sam

Kat, You look great and the wee cot is adorable! Does looking at it make the suffering any more worthwhile? Had you thought of taking Zantac along with your tablet? They gave me that and a prescription home with me and it has helped with the acid no end. Doc said Zantac ok to take in pregnancy. Sorry you were so crap this morning.

Sam xxx


----------



## Stilletto_Sam

craftymum said:


> OOhh Kat, Just looked at your ticker 54 days to go, I'm sure you can't wait to meet her after the long hard battle you've had to get her here. When I look at my own and see that I'm almost halfway it's hard to believe but I just wish I could feel normal again, I'm really fed up, I eat my toast at about 8ish and by 9 I'm throwing up and it's the same pattern all day long, every time I eat, I throw up within an hour. I just sat and cried this afternoon as I can hardly remember what normal food tastes like and I really really wanted to have some chocolate but I've tried that once and it was such a bad idea. My tummy is so sore that I have to practically stand upright when I'm sick as it hurts to bend forward and I get so bloated it's really uncomfortable. I knelt down to pick something up yesterday and I didn't even have the strength in my thighs to push myself back up again, I had to grab the wall and use my arms to try to get up. It's weird cos I feel like such a fat blob even though I weigh less than before I was pregnant, must be just from being laid up so long. I just wish I could feel baby move as I know that would make me feel a bit better but as I haven't felt a thing yet I worry so much that something bad has happened. I've 3 weeks left until my scan and I'm dreading it, I'm just so paranoid about it all. I'm just so fed up with all of this, I feel so lonely and I just want to feel normal again.:cry: Feel like all I ever do these days is moan moan moan!

God help you pet, you're suffering terribly. I wish there was something I could say to make you feel better, really I do. I understand how isolated you are feeling. If my Hubs didn't work from home I'd be on my own boking all day too. PM me if you ever feel up for a wee visit-you can moan on my shoulder and I'm only a couple of miles away from you. (I won't rob your house,I promise!) I'll supply my own bucket!!! :rofl:







Were you this ill with your daughter?


:hug:

XXX


----------



## craftymum

aww that looks so sweet, you look great I'm sure you never thought you'd get to where you are. I hate the taste of cyclizine, they always stick to the roof of my mouth as I've always been rubbish at swallowing tablets they really are so vile. I'm sorry you've had such a rough day too. Is Bailey okay? I couldn't stomach the smell of the vets at the minute, no matter how clean they are, their waiting rooms always stink don't they? I just seem to spend most of my time feeling so sorry for myself at the minute, I don't feel like me anymore, hyperemesis has really changed me and right now I just feel so down and I just can't feel hopeful at all. I really do hope it gets better soon.


----------



## NIfirsttimer

hehe.. have visions of us all meeting up and being sat on louise's sofa with our matching buckets lol.....

yep.. the cot does make it all worth while.. and the fact that although ive been so ill, ruby is actually thriving in there and doing great so far.. that keeps me going. i just ask myself if i had a choice between being so sick, but her being fine, or me being not sick, but her having a problem or complication, which would i choose?
thats been my mantra for the last 8 months lol!

i dont even know why her cot is all set up already lol shes gonna be in our room in her crib for ages, so it prob wont be used forever, but hey! its all fun & games!

i actually bought zantac today in a last ditch attempt to find something that will shift it.. took it about 20 mins ago so will report back!


----------



## NIfirsttimer

louise... i was convinced it had changed me too, and that i was never going to be my 'normal' self again.. but im coming back now.. and im just like i was before! (i think!) so even tho it really doesnt feel like it.. you are still in there somewhere & you will be back! 
have you thought about accupuncture? its meant to have good results.. i thought loads about trying it but was worried i wouldnt make it thru the session without throwing up..

yeah baileys fine.. he has sub aortic stenosis which is a heart problem, hes on beta blockers for it, so he needs to have a check up every so often.. not expecting any probs as hes been grand for a while now!¬ fingers crossed!


----------



## craftymum

Hi Sam, lol, you wouldn't want to steal my bucket anyhow, it's really manky now, I can't wait to chuck it out when this is over, I don't wanna ever see it again!
I was really ill with my daughter too but I only ended up having about 3 weeks off work, then it was throwing up in the bin, in the car park, along the road, on the carpet of whoever's house I was in at the time!! But I was able to eat more and although I was sick for about 8 months I didn't feel as drained as I do now, I did get anti sickness tablets for a while but that was it, was never in hospital or anything with it and could still function pretty normally, though I did throw up 3 times straight after she was born. That's what really worries me as this time it's been so much worse and last time it lasted so long which makes me think I'm gonna be like this right up til I give birth! I don't know maybe it's cos I'm older now as I was only 19 then maybe my body could cope with it a bit easier than it can now. I just know after this I'm seriously going to find out about being sterilised as I think I'd rather die than have to go through all this again.I can't wait for the day when the smell of food or my hubby's breath doesn't turn my stomach. I'm so fed up living on white bread, I was always a brown bread girl and really healthy eater. I miss proper food and even just to be able to have a cup of tea would be good. I went off tea as soon as I was pregnant and now I can't stand thought of anything hot or milky.


----------



## craftymum

Oh poor dog, but at least they're keeping an eye on him. We're the same I want baby's room done up ASAP but it'll also be in our room too though I'll prob just get moses basket as we're a bit tight for space. I really wish there was more known about HG as they seem so clued up about it over in America compared to here. Don't know about accupuncture, like you I don't know if I could make it through a session without throwing up and then there's the trip in the car to get there etc etc.


----------



## Stilletto_Sam

craftymum said:


> Hi Sam, lol, you wouldn't want to steal my bucket anyhow, it's really manky now, I can't wait to chuck it out when this is over, I don't wanna ever see it again!
> I was really ill with my daughter too but I only ended up having about 3 weeks off work, then it was throwing up in the bin, in the car park, along the road, on the carpet of whoever's house I was in at the time!! But I was able to eat more and although I was sick for about 8 months I didn't feel as drained as I do now, I did get anti sickness tablets for a while but that was it, was never in hospital or anything with it and could still function pretty normally, though I did throw up 3 times straight after she was born. That's what really worries me as this time it's been so much worse and last time it lasted so long which makes me think I'm gonna be like this right up til I give birth! I don't know maybe it's cos I'm older now as I was only 19 then maybe my body could cope with it a bit easier than it can now. I just know after this I'm seriously going to find out about being sterilised as I think I'd rather die than have to go through all this again.I can't wait for the day when the smell of food or my hubby's breath doesn't turn my stomach. I'm so fed up living on white bread, I was always a brown bread girl and really healthy eater. I miss proper food and even just to be able to have a cup of tea would be good. I went off tea as soon as I was pregnant and now I can't stand thought of anything hot or milky.

Don't talk to me about healthy eating! My regime has gone out the window since the MS kicked-in. I was a gym bunny and a really healthy eater-ran half marathons and was working my way up to a full 'un. Ha!

Now I'm just eating whatever I think I want and will stay down. Yesterday I had an orange for breakfast (after my Zantac, mind you) a bag of Wotsits for a snack, a Pot Noodle for Lunch, a green apple and a plate of Uncle Ben's vegetable rice for dinner. Bluddy disgusting! I take comfort in the fact that he baby will take whatever he needs from me.

Incidentally, I am on my 5th day of 50mg Vitamin B6 and surprisingly I feel not too bad, infact, my Mum is coming up to see me and I'm not allowing her to do my ironing. We are going to toddle round Mothercare in Bangor and, well, she can have a coffee and a muffin and I'll just avert my eyes! :rofl: I'll bring a plastic bag with me incase I need to barf. I haven't been out of the house for 3 weeks and I'm completely fed up.

Louise, just because you feel worse this time doesn't mean it will last 9 months-perhaps this pregnancy's sickness will be intense but short. I'm hoping that for you anyways. My heart goes out to you. If you need anything, just shout. I'd be happy to help.


XXX


----------



## craftymum

Hi Sam, Horrible day for going out shopping isn't it? I've tried the B6 too but it didn't make a difference to me, it really does get so boring stuck in the house doesn't it? I haven't been out now in about 10 weeks apart from going to Docs and hospital, we got a new car in March and I've only been in it twice! I've been off work sick since end Feb and can't see me going back anytime soon though to be honest I don't think I could hack it anyway as I'd be on my feet all day and very busy. Are you shopping for anything in particular or just having a wee nose? I saw a pram I quite like, might get hubby to nip out have a look at it then buy it for me, would cheer me up a bit, it's a cosatto cabi. Pretty good price too.
I've been throwing up this morning already and feeling yuck now though to be honest looking out the window I think I'm glad to be in my bed today. Hope you're having a good day so far and don't forget to let us know what you buy!


----------



## NIfirsttimer

yep good luck on your outing! i remember my first few trips out.. it felt so good to be like a normal person again..even if i was grey and clutching a plastic bag at all times lol!
vets went ok last night.. dave was home in time to come with me so all i had to do was sit there! 
did my usual 6am throwing up session ths morning, but just had some bacon & toast and am feeling ok for now. my cars getting serviced today so dave has taken it, and i hate driving his car, so im staying in today too. its a miserable day so figured i would try to get some housework done. Rubys leaping about like a loon in there, which usually ends up making me sick, so for now im lying on the sofa watching crappy daytime TV. 
ive not been at work since november! i started throwing up on 6th november, although id been feeling like death for a few weeks before then, it sounds like forever ago now! i could count the days since there where ive not been sick on 2 hands. :-( luckily work let me use up 9 weeks holidays, so at the min im on holiday officially, then mat leave starts at the start of june. really cant believe ive made it this far! 
keep ur chins up ladies.. i know i keep saying it, but there is an end to this, i promise xx

oh, i tried the B6 too, i dont think it did anything for me, and i found it quite hard to keep down too.. i asked my GP about it and he said that he thinks that the only benefit it would have would be to distract me from feeling so ill! i do think the pregnacare vitamins did help, but i found every other day was better, and only in the evenings when i was feeling ok and eating. know they make lots of people feel worse tho so its just trial and error i guess!


----------



## craftymum

Glad the vets went well and that you didn't have to go on your own. Pregnacare make me worse too (if that's possible), doc told me to lay off them until I was 20 weeks, I could probably really do with them though as my diet is crap and the fact that I'm keeping very little down doesn't help. I'm vegetarian too (have been since I was 16) so worried about becoming anaemic as I did when I had Jenna and was put on Iron tablets which then made me really sick too so I'm wondering if there are different vits I can take without iron in them.
I threw up really bad this morning too,haven't ate anything since as tummy is churning. It's crazy all I had this morning was some toast and an apple and yet the amount I threw up was crazy, it must be just all lying in my stomach waiting!
I really want to start buying stuff but I'm also scared in case something goes wrong as I haven't felt baby move yet, my scan isn't til the 2nd June - feels like ages away and although I can't wait for it, I'm also dreading it, I'm just so paranoid. I too felt like crap for a while before I started throwing up, I remember my boss telling me I looked really white and I found it a real struggle to get through my days and if we were running behind, I was so shattered, I came home and just cried my eyes out to Stephen. I had a day off one day (26th Feb) and I went out to Ards shopping centre with my Mum, I can still smell that magees butchers now, I had to pull my coat up over my nose! I started throwing up that night, so didn't go into work next day and ended up at Docs on the Monday morning, she gave me my first lot of cyclizine and I ended up in Hospital on the drip by the Wednesday of that week, when I came home from hosp I felt so rough although I didn't throw up for a few days but I just couldn't drink anything and 2 weeks later ended up back up in Neely ward again. My problem is now, like you Kat, I find it really hard to drink and I find if I don't drink I wont be as sick, although I will still throw up just not as bad, but if I don't drink I'll end up back on the drip again. It's a viscious cycle and I can't really see a way around it.


----------



## NIfirsttimer

just sip sip sip.. ice cubes were good for me too.. i used to make some up with diluted juice too.. then mash them up so it was more like ice chips.. i just continually shovelled those into me for days on end which meant that they stayed down more, and at least i was getting some hydration. i can handle a glass of water now, just have to sip rather than gulp. its so tempting to just knock the whole glass down, i know i need it, but i just cant cos then none of it stays down & it defeats the purpose.

i think its totally normal to be scared about the scan, especially the big 20 week one. i was terrified. my mate is approaching hers next week and she is dreading it too. its only natural to be worried, but i predict that you will feel better after it knowing bubs is doing just fine in there!

at the min im taking pregnacare and a calcium supplement on alternate days, i cant keep any dairy down so worry about my calcium, hence the supplements!


----------



## craftymum

Glad the vets went well and that you didn't have to go on your own. Pregnacare make me worse too (if that's possible), doc told me to lay off them until I was 20 weeks, I could probably really do with them though as my diet is crap and the fact that I'm keeping very little down doesn't help. I'm vegetarian too (have been since I was 16) so worried about becoming anaemic as I did when I had Jenna and was put on Iron tablets which then made me really sick too so I'm wondering if there are different vits I can take without iron in them.
I threw up really bad this morning too,haven't ate anything since as tummy is churning. It's crazy all I had this morning was some toast and an apple and yet the amount I threw up was crazy, it must be just all lying in my stomach waiting!
I really want to start buying stuff but I'm also scared in case something goes wrong as I haven't felt baby move yet, my scan isn't til the 2nd June - feels like ages away and although I can't wait for it, I'm also dreading it, I'm just so paranoid. I too felt like crap for a while before I started throwing up, I remember my boss telling me I looked really white and I found it a real struggle to get through my days and if we were running behind, I was so shattered, I came home and just cried my eyes out to Stephen. I had a day off one day (26th Feb) and I went out to Ards shopping centre with my Mum, I can still smell that magees butchers now, I had to pull my coat up over my nose! I started throwing up that night, so didn't go into work next day and ended up at Docs on the Monday morning, she gave me my first lot of cyclizine and I ended up in Hospital on the drip by the Wednesday of that week, when I came home from hosp I felt so rough although I didn't throw up for a few days but I just couldn't drink anything and 2 weeks later ended up back up in Neely ward again. My problem is now, like you Kat, I find it really hard to drink and I find if I don't drink I wont be as sick, although I will still throw up just not as bad, but if I don't drink I'll end up back on the drip again. It's a viscious cycle and I can't really see a way around it.


----------



## craftymum

whoops! didn't mean to send that last reply twice! I can't handle juice or water at minute, I even have polly pineapples and porky pear ice lollies in freezer, they don't stay down either, it's so crap!
The only dairy I get is some cheese but it doesn't always stay down either,which calcium supplement do you take as I want to get one though not sure what's safe to take. I miss my yogurts and cereal but just can't handle anything like that at the minute.


----------



## NIfirsttimer

i take osteocare.. started on the swallowy ones but they are HUGE and u have to take 2..ugh.. so have moved onto the orange flavoured osteocare chewey ones. still not great but better than the others for sure!


----------



## craftymum

Must get Stephen to have a look for some tomorrow.


----------



## Stilletto_Sam

Hi girls!

(Is there anyone else out there and reading this except ourselves? C'mon out and make yourself known! We'd love to meet you)

Oh yeeeeeeees. This afternoon I had the full Magees butcher's experience. Oh My Glory! The smell of meat. In garlic. And tomatoey sauces. All coming out of the same place. Plus the smell of vanilla being pumped out of the Body Shop...

Fortunately I was chewing on an apple at the time in an effort to keep the nausea at bay, so I just stuck it up to my nose like some lunatic and sniffed it instead as I passed by. I felt like some Victorian lady sniffing her nosegay posy to avaid the small of open sewers! That bluddy shop should be banned for the next 7 months.

My purchases today consisted of two new bras (up a size already!) from M&S with 25% off. Not bad. A lovely floaty top from Next which should see me right for the next few months over the summer and a bag of liquorice. :laugh2: Noseyd at the prams in Mothercare and asked the staff there about Bump Bands. Girl looked at me blankly and hadn't a clue. Tried to direct me to the maternity trousers but I was having none of it. I'll have to get them over the net.

All in all it has been a relatively good day for me. I have stayed out of bed and away from the loo. I have kept everything I've eaten so far down, but still having difficulties like you girls actually drinking fluids. I bought a smoothie at lunch time but it tasted foul, so I just left it. Much to the disgust of the girl who had served me.

If this is the best I am going to feel for the forseeable future, then I'll take it!

I haven't yet been inside the Ulster maternity unit yet. What's it like girls? I can't wait till the 5th June till I get there!


XXX


----------



## craftymum

I've heard the staff in Mothercare aren't too helpful as well. Glad you had a good day though and managed not to be sick, maybe you'll be lucky this time and it'll pass quickly for you. I haven't had one day without puking since it started, it's crap! I was also wondering if anyone else is reading this, surely we can't be the only ones on this forum with HG??? Funny, I've took a thing for blackurrant and liquorice sweets, Stephen gets me a big bag every few days, I do throw them up again but at least they taste good on the way up again!!


----------



## craftymum

Just been up at new unit in Ulster twice, for first scan and for triple test, it looks really nice but you don't get a tour round it now. The midwifes I saw have been really nice so far. My next scan's the 2nd June so not too long to wait.


----------



## NIfirsttimer

the new unit is fab.. theres a website...
https://www.setrust.hscni.net/ucht services/Maternity Services.html

im planning to give the birthing pools a try!

just think girls... someday we will meet up at ards and dander past the butchers without a care in the world!!

i thought we would have more thread followers too! maybe we should all post in our own tri's to make sure people know we are here ;-)

wish me luck.. im heading out for food with an old mate tonite.. feeling a bit iffy so not sure how its going to turn out lol....


----------



## craftymum

Have a great night, where are you going?


----------



## NIfirsttimer

went to that new place, wolfes in dundonald.. its new, been a few times now when ive been feeling adventurous but last night wasnt so much fun! just couldnt wait to get home to bed!


----------



## craftymum

aww sorry you didn't enjoy your meal chick. Is that the new gourmet burger bar at the new cinema? Stephen and Jenna are off out to the cinema then tesco this afternoon, they're going to the new cinema to see Coraline in 3D. I slept a bit longer this morning after having trouble getting off to sleep as I'd really bad tummy cramps - hate that as it really worries me! Had my usual toast this morning and miraculously it actually stayed down!! That's the first in ages, I took my cyclizine after my toast instead of before like I normally do so I don't know if that made a difference, though I am feeling sicky now again but hey it's nice to have had something stay down for once. I was really sick last night though as usual but it's nice to get a wee break from it. I might just have a nice bath this afternoon an try to relax. Hope you're feeling a bit better today:hugs:


----------



## Stilletto_Sam

craftymum said:


> aww sorry you didn't enjoy your meal chick. Is that the new gourmet burger bar at the new cinema? Stephen and Jenna are off out to the cinema then tesco this afternoon, they're going to the new cinema to see Coraline in 3D. I slept a bit longer this morning after having trouble getting off to sleep as I'd really bad tummy cramps - hate that as it really worries me! Had my usual toast this morning and miraculously it actually stayed down!! That's the first in ages, I took my cyclizine after my toast instead of before like I normally do so I don't know if that made a difference, though I am feeling sicky now again but hey it's nice to have had something stay down for once. I was really sick last night though as usual but it's nice to get a wee break from it. I might just have a nice bath this afternoon an try to relax. Hope you're feeling a bit better today:hugs:



Hooray for your toast staying down, Hen! It's _something _isn't it? Fingers crossed that maybe you are getting over the worst?


XXX


----------



## craftymum

Thanks Sam, lets hope so, though I'm still very cynical as I have had days before when I was only sick in the evening and then bang it got worse again but we shall see, I'll keep you all updated. Oh the joys!! How are you today?


----------



## NIfirsttimer

fingers crossed you continue to have a good day!
yep thats the place.. its lovely, and the food is great and very reasonable, i just wasnt in the mood for it at all. we ate really late too which hasnt helped.. i was up throwing up at 5am, and am still feeling crappy!

might be too early for you guys to tell if this applies to you, but ive found theres a pattern. ruby seems to have quiet days.. usually 2 in a row, where she has a growth spurt. while shes having a quiet day / growing.. i feel noticably worse, and am sick more etc, then when shes back to bouncing about, i usually feel better. im sure theres a connection, and that while shes having her growth spurts its taking more and more from me, which is why i feel worse at that time. although u guys arent at the movement stage just yet, if you notice good days and bad days it could be the same thing?


----------



## craftymum

That's interesting, I wonder if there's ever been any research to show any links to this?


----------



## nfm3

Hang in there ladies!!!!! I had hyperemisis with my third--she's my most laid back easy going kid--go figure! She was really healthy too. I had it for 7 months and then I had wicked indigestion so I didn't enjoy food again until the pregnancy was over. But it DID END. At times i was really afraid I'd be that way forever. Thank God it completely went away!!!!! 

This support thread is such a good idea. My family eventually just got used to me being sick and I felt a little alone through it. Sometimes it helps to have someone to moan with and cheer the victories.


----------



## craftymum

nfm3 said:


> Hang in there ladies!!!!! I had hyperemisis with my third--she's my most laid back easy going kid--go figure! She was really healthy too. I had it for 7 months and then I had wicked indigestion so I didn't enjoy food again until the pregnancy was over. But it DID END. At times i was really afraid I'd be that way forever. Thank God it completely went away!!!!!
> 
> This support thread is such a good idea. My family eventually just got used to me being sick and I felt a little alone through it. Sometimes it just helped to have someone to moan with.

Hi nfm3 welcome to our world! I know what you mean about family getting used to it, I have friends who don't even ask how I am anymore, it can be very lonely having HG. Do you have it this time too?

So much for my good day, just been sick :hissy:


----------



## Stilletto_Sam

Hi NFM3 In a good way I hope that you don't stick around here too long, IYKWIM!!!

Yes, my second son, the one I also had Hyperemesis with is a very, very laid back but bright 11 year old child too. Strange.

Kat and Louise, you're going to have a clever wee babies.:baby::baby: I know that's no consolation at the moment when you're barfing for Ireland and Britain, but we have to find the postitives in the darkness somehow.

Kat, d'ye mind if I ask where you got your marvellous 3D/4D scan done, how many weeks you were and how much etc? You can PM me if you want as I might be interested in doing the same in a few weeks time- if I can still manage to get out of the house!

XXX


----------



## Stilletto_Sam

craftymum said:


> So much for my good day, just been sick :hissy:

Bugger! Hope it's just the once for you, Hen.


:hugs:


----------



## NIfirsttimer

yep no probs.. it was 352 medical on the lisburn road.. highly recommend them, the place is so luxurious, and they are so nice!
we went at about 25 weeks and got these pics... i was well pleased with them, but since she had the cord / her hands up by her face for most of it they only charged us half, which was about £120 i think....https://media6.dropshots.com/photos/542847/20090325/r270_213336.jpg
https://media7.dropshots.com/photos/542847/20090325/r270_213508.jpg
https://media6.dropshots.com/photos/542847/20090325/r270_213732.jpg
https://media6.dropshots.com/photos/542847/20090325/214017.jpg
they then let us rebook for the other half at 28 weeks, the pics then were worse cos she had both arms literally up over her face, and wouldnt budge them, so even tho we got a good 20 mins, and the pics & dvd, they didnt charge anything at all that time! i was very impressed!
these are the ones from the second visit..
https://media6.dropshots.com/photos/542847/20090415/200331.jpg

can just about make her face out in the middle of this one.. whistling lol!
https://media7.dropshots.com/photos/542847/20090415/200725.jpg

id defo recommend it.. it really REALLY gave me the motivation to carry on even tho i felt so ill.. just seeing her wee face in there.. and also the fact that the ulster WILL NOT tell the sex, and we really wanted to know!


----------



## craftymum

awww she looks soooo cute!! I wish we could have one but we can't really afford it esp with me only being on sick pay at minute. Think it's so unfair that Ulster wont tell us, wonder why they wont.
I'd really bad night last night, I was so sick, even hubby said where is at all coming from cos I'd hardly eaten anything yet it just kept on coming, feel rough this morning, haven't been sick so far but feel like I will. Going to have nice bath after lunch as never bothered yest and I really am feeling minging now. Hate having HG :cry:


----------



## craftymum

On the plus though Stephen looked at pram yest while he was out it's a cosatto cabi 3 in 1 in pitch and he said it looked dead on to him but I'll have to see it myself as typical man didn't check size, quality of fabric and hood etc etc. I also like mamas and papas ultima mpx 3 in 1 and silvercross sleepover deluxe freeway (must have swivel wheels) any opinion on any of these prams girls?


----------



## Stilletto_Sam

Can you send us a link to a website as I don't have any catalogues at home to compare?

Yet :rofl:



xxx


----------



## craftymum

Yep, here ya go!
Cosatto cabi
https://www.preciouslittleone.com/acatalog/CSCABIP.html

Mamas and papas ultima 8 in1, this can be bought as a 3 in 1 with just the pram, pushchair and car seat.
https://www.mamasandpapas.co.uk/range/ultima/2921/

last but not least, the silver cross sleepover, though would prob buy this in a darker colour if we went for this one
https://www.kiddicare.com/webapp/wcs/stores/servlet/productdisplayA_417_10751_-1__29828_10001_


----------



## Stilletto_Sam

Louise,

Personally I like the Silver Cross one the most and I agree about the colour. I would chose a darker one too as beige just doesn't cut it for me with a baby. I think I saw this one in Mothercare on Friday and remarked to my Mum about it being a lovely pram but a yukky colour. Now if it came in the poka dots it would be knockout!

Are you feeling any better this afternoon, pet?

I had a terrible bokey start to this morning. I thought it would've been a good idea to have a small banana before I got up. The baby thought otherwise and I was really ill for the first time in three days. I have felt rough all day. I reckon there's another surge coming, at least that's how it feels. My stomach is so huge already with bloat and I have resorted to the old elastic band on the jeans button trick.


XXX


----------



## craftymum

Yeah I like them all, gonna just have to wait until I get out to see them all as it's too hard to tell what they're really like from the internet.
Haven't been sick today so far but feel like crap, I swear I think I feel worse when I'm not throwing up than when I am, it's weird.
Had a nice bath this afternoon, but used up all the hot water and had to rinse my hair in cold water - not pleasant at all - but at least it's nice to feel clean!

Stephen finished stripping walls in our bedroom so place is upside down at minute, we haven't got the paint or anything yet but as he can only get time to do stuff at the weekend at least it's a start. He's shattered at the minute cos he's working full time, running around looking after me and trying to do everything about the house, do the shopping etc and I feel really useless as I wish I could do more to help but at the minute I just don't have the energy and it really gets to me cos I get annoyed with him when I see the state of the place, then I feel bad cos I know he's trying his best. I just wish this was over, it's really hard not to get down about it.
I'm sorry you're having a bad day, it's crap when you've had a few good days and you think maybe that's it but then the next day it's back with a bigger bang than before. 
All we can do is try to get through it and know that it wont last forever, though it's hard to think like that sometimes.


----------



## craftymum

I'm going to take a look in McCulloughs in Bangor, think they have a better range of prams than Mothercare, there's also a place up near abbeycentre that's supposed to be good too.


----------



## Stilletto_Sam

Yes, the shop near the Abbeycentre is Samuel Johnstons and I think when the time comes I'll be heading up there too. I got Calvin's pram there 14 years ago! Yikes! Never thought I'd be back.

How are you feeling today, chick?


XXX


----------



## craftymum

I got Jenna's pram 2nd hand from a girl who had got pregnant again straight after haveing her daughter so it was like new and only cost about £100 for everything. I then sold it onto a neighbours daughter who used it for both her kids, it was bebecar though they've changed a lot since then, it's so confusing now as there's so much choice and they also seem to be a lot smaller than they were then so I don't want to send a fortune to be replacing it again after a year as this'll be the last for me so I'll prob be selling it on afterwards again. Wish Johnstons or some of the shops over here had a website.

I'm feeling like crap today, I was so sick last night think I scared Stephen, I had some toast and an apple then I was sick all over again, I just went to bed early and left him watching the telly.
Had my toast this morning about 8 then about an hour after had a drink and within half an hour was throwing up again, :cry:I swear I think I'm going to have to get one of those splash mats that you use for kids in highchairs!!
Just seems everytime I drink anything I'm destined to throw up, makes me feel like not drinking but I don't want to end up back in Neely ward again.
I think this baby has it in for me!:hissy:
Hope you're having a better time than I am, so far. On top of all this my hair is driving me nuts, I have quite thick hair which is a nightmare to keep it straight and I have to get it cut every 6 weeks to take weight out of it, cos I've been so sick I haven't had it cut since beginning of Feb and it's just so out of shape now it's really getting on my nerves as it's getting so thick and heavy and it just flicks out at ends, I really feel like a tramp as I'm always so fussy about my hair apart from when I'm at work as I have to tie it back then. Don't even think I could hack the smell of the hairdressers at the minute even just to get a dry trim.


----------



## Stilletto_Sam

Had you thought of getting a hairdresser to come to your home? Sometimes just a little attention can give us a boost, y'know?

How's everyone feeling today?

I had 10 minutes of dry retching this morning before breakfast. Which was nice. Not. Otherwise I'm not feeling too bad. Have tons and tons of saliva and just feel like spitting all the time which is quite disgusting. I am praying that this is it and the MS is wearing off. I'm cynical, though as I remember being hospitalised last time at 11 weeks for the second time. I'd do anything to stay away from that Neely ward again. Nightmare.

Have a (relatively) good day ladies.

I have something lovely to post from a girl who contributes to my journal that I'd like to share with you, so I'll do it later.


XXX


L. Any futher thoughts on THE pram?


----------



## craftymum

crappy start to my day too, been chucking up big style already. Hopefully you will be lucky this time and it will pass for you once you hit 12 weeks, don't give up hope.
We got a moses basket 2nd hand yest, saw it advertised and Stephen rang up. It's really nice, mamas and papas one with the stand and covers etc and it's like brand new. We got it for £25 - bargain.
No ideas about pram yet, I would really like the silvercross sleepover deluxe on the linear chassis but it's quite expensive and I don't really need a lot of the extras that come with it, but I'll keep my eyes open in the meantime.


----------



## NIfirsttimer

morning ladies...
im miserable again :-(
dr warned me it might come back more towards the end.. and i think hes been right :my heartburn has been out of control this week too.. drinking antacids by the gallon which prob doesnt help!
*** must stay out of neely ward - must stay out of neely ward*
*
isnt it funny that we all have the same mantra!!!

thinking maybe ive just overdone it a bit last week, was feeling good and did loads.. well..loads compared to what i have been doing lol, but think im paying the price now, so i plan to do nothing this week!

see you found me on facebook louise... you on there sam?

i took a cyclizine this morning after being really sick about 6am.. my god. i have mad dreams on those things! took me about half an hr tpo recover once i woke up!

are either of you ladies 'readers'? at the start when i was bad, i couldnt read cos it made me feel worse, but im back to it again now and have read a few fab books recently.. but am running out of ideas now so need some new recommendations!

on the plus side... i thought id found 4 stretchmarks last night.. ive managed to avoid getting any so far.. i was devestated lol (shallow, i know!) but hey presto! woke up this morning and they have vanished.. must have just been scratches! so that cheered me up no end! maybe the bio oil works after all!!


----------



## NIfirsttimer

sam.. meant to say.. have you tried sucking sweeties? helped me with the excess saliva. i found sour ones worked best for me.. lemon sherbets etc, tho i know louise swears by her liquorice and blackcurrents (bleeeuughhh) although i did read that liquorice is a good source of iron!


----------



## Vici

I thought i was starting to get better over the last few days but been sick again a few times yesterday and today :( And my god my heartburn has been ridiculous :( Seems i won't be going far from this thread :(


----------



## craftymum

Hi everyone, vici so sorry to hear you're feeling bad again, this thread's great as everyone understands what you're going through, hopefully you wont suffer for too long, it is so horrible.
Hey Kat, yep found you on facebook, I registered ages ago then forgot all about it! I feel like a stalker! :rofl:
I put a bid on a little carters outfit on ebay and forgot all about it and I won it Yay, it arrived this morning and it really is the cutest thing ever!
Stephen can't stand the smell of my blackcurrant and liquorice sweets, don't know about the iron as it wont do me much good as I always chuck them up again (they do taste ok though on the way back up). Think I just eat them to get rid of that yucky taste too and help the nausea for a while.
I keep trying to lie really still and concentrate to see if I can feel baby move but nothing yet.
Had a bad night last night and a rough morning and think I'm going to be sick again very soon, getting so paranoid that my teeth are going to break or fall out and that really scares me, I'm too young for falsies!!
Sorry you're having it rough again Kat, hopefully it wont last too long and try to think positively, you're almost there!
I live in fear of the dreaded stretch marks, I got loads of them first time round so I'm dreading getting any new ones, they do fade but they're always there, I was so paranoid after I had Jenna (esp as I was only 19) and I remember going on hols in my bikini and feeling like everyone could see them even though they were barely noticeable by that stage. I've been putting on palmers when I remember, I'm a bit lazy about doing it to be honest and most of the time I can't bare to have any pressure on my tummy in case I throw up. Hopefully you've been lucky Kat and escaped them, I cried my eyes out when I found them I was devestated. Maybe I'll be lucky and not get any new ones this time as I haven't even really got a bump yet, a bit of bloat sometimes but it goes up and down like a balloon (is this normal?)
Take care everyone, I'm off to grab my bucket now:sick:


----------



## NIfirsttimer

lou.. are you having gut churning? cos i was so sick i passed baby moving off as that for ages before i realised.. and its SO low down at the start too..i had no idea it would be so low!

i went the bio oil route for the dreaded stretch marks, so far so good, although i think the fact that i lost so much weight with being sick that it gave me a good head start on the 'room to grow' front!

the bloating is SO normal.. especially with being so sick hun. my belly was up and down like a balloon.. i was convinced i had a bump in the evenings, then by morning it was gone again lol!


----------



## craftymum

yep guts are churning but I've just spent last half hour throwing up! :cry:
As for reading I normally am a big reader too but can hardly even read a magazine these days let alone a book. Have you read 'A Thousand Splendid Suns' and 'Kite Runner'? both brilliant books!
I also like the gory gritty crime thrillers, Karin Slaughter's books are very good for that.
I have one here called 'The Secret Life of Bees' I started reading it before I got sick and haven't got very far, it's just sitting gathering dust now! It's by Sue Monk Kidd, it's about racism. Love the odd true story like 'a child called it' though sometimes these books are too upsetting to read. Chasing windmills was another one I just picked up one day and it wasn't a bad wee read. We're all big book readers in this house, Stephen's devestated that we'll have to clear half our books away as they're on bookcase in what will be nursery and we've no room for the bookcase anywhere else, think we're just going to get a smaller one for our room so we can keep some of our books out.


----------



## Vici

Well my sickness has just got worse thru the day :( Was sick a couple of times this morning and then at lunch, and then for the first time ever, i didn't even make it to the bathroom. So after 15 mins of throwing up, i had to clean the floors! Not nice :(


----------



## craftymum

aww vici :hugs:
I too was really sick this afternoon but I've long given up on trying to get to bathroom as I don't have energy to run anywhere fast, I just keep a basin by the bed and take it with me if I go downstairs, not very pleasant or dignified I know but I really don't care about that right now. 
Hopefully tomorrow will be better for you.


----------



## craftymum

hey girlies, how are we all today?
I had a terrible night last night I was so sick, I don't think I managed to keep anything down all day yesterday. This morning was as bad, I had my breakfst and half an hour later I lost it again. Just had some toast about an hour ago and feeling really rough now. I hate this :hissy: it just feels like it's never going to end. I wish there was something I could eat or take that would just make me feel better but nothing works and I really am running out of patience, I keep losing it big time with my hubby. I just seem to snap at him for the slightest thing and I just can't stand the smell of him or my daughter at the minute, it really makes me gag!


----------



## Stilletto_Sam

Louise, have you ever had your meds changed to see if anything else helps? Have you tried Stemetil yet? (I sound like a pusher!) Is your Doc aware just how completely miserable and depressed you really are?

Kat. I feel for you with the sickness coming back. I truly hope it's only temporary.

I haven't been great past couple of days either, been sick first thing in the mornings and last night when I woke up from my Nana nap on the settee, Hubs made me toast which I promptly threw up again. I'm nowhere as sick now as you ladies though, but I'm still fed up with the all day churning nausea.

I have tried sweets but they make the saliva worse. I even bought blackcurrant and liquorice sweets yesterday and ended up giving them to the kids as I couldn't have them. Real liquorice helps a bit and I bought a big bag of Panda liquorice from Holland and Barretts the other day and chew on a piece when I feel like throwing up. Also takes the sour taste out of my mouth but turns me teeth black! :rofl:


*sigh*



XXX


----------



## craftymum

haven't tried to get meds changed yet, though I may do soon as fed up with this but I just can't be bothered with the hassle of trying to get a docs appointment as it's so hard in my Docs it takes about 3 weeks! And there is a Doc I would not go near even if I was dying and knowing my luck I'd get him!
I just found sucking the sweets made my mouth taste good for a while though as soon as I stop eating them I throw them back up again. I find plain bread toasted is quite nice at the minute though I have to have it burnt a bit if I've been really sick, think it helps ease the nausea a bit.
Last night Stephen came home, made me a cheese sandwich and a drink and I went downstairs, no time had I swallowed it and I was chucking up for Ulster for about 2 hours last night. Managed to get some toast in me after though and just went straight to bed so that stayed down but think that was about all that did yesterday.
I'm so jealous of all these women that have perfect pregnancies, I'd even have been happy with just a bit of regular morning sickness rather than this living hell!


----------



## Stilletto_Sam

craftymum said:


> haven't tried to get meds changed yet, though I may do soon as fed up with this but I just can't be bothered with the hassle of trying to get a docs appointment as it's so hard in my Docs it takes about 3 weeks! And there is a Doc I would not go near even if I was dying and knowing my luck I'd get him!
> I just found sucking the sweets made my mouth taste good for a while though as soon as I stop eating them I throw them back up again. I find plain bread toasted is quite nice at the minute though I have to have it burnt a bit if I've been really sick, think it helps ease the nausea a bit.
> Last night Stephen came home, made me a cheese sandwich and a drink and I went downstairs, no time had I swallowed it and I was chucking up for Ulster for about 2 hours last night. Managed to get some toast in me after though and just went straight to bed so that stayed down but think that was about all that did yesterday.
> I'm so jealous of all these women that have perfect pregnancies, I'd even have been happy with just a bit of regular morning sickness rather than this living hell!



Insist on a Home Visit! You're too ill to leave the house, girl!!!


:hug:

(Living Hell it is)


----------



## Rebaby

Good evening ladies. I have spotted this thread before and hoped i wouldn't be joining (hope you don't mind me saying that :blush: ) but it's official now. I have been signed off work with hyperemesis gravidum...yay for me :sick:

I have felt a little queasy since day one, but felt pretty lucky as i didn't vomit at all and was able to control the nausea by eating little and often and getting plenty of sleep. The worst was really between week 6 and 7 and after that it seemed to be not too bad. Then i hit the 12 week mark and it's been downhill since then really. At first i was vomiting once per day...quite a lot in that one episode, but still, once a day i can cope with (i thought to myself). After a week this upped to feeling sick all day and having one or two vomiting episodes where i would bring everything up, and i mean everything that i'd eaten or drunk in the past god knows how many hours (sorry if that's TMI). Yesterday was probably my worst day i guess, i just feel like such an invalid sitting around feeling sick as a dog and then having to dash to the loo/kitchen sink. I really don't get much warning when i am about to vomit and it certainly isn't confined to one particular time of day. Some times do seem worse than others, around lunch time i am always bad and in the evening around 9-10pm just before i go to bed, i do a lot of throwing up then, particularly if i attempt to brush my teeth :dohh:

Anyway, finally went to the doctors this morning to see if there's anything i can do to help myself and check it isn't having a detrimental effect on the baby. She reassured me baby will be fine- it's me who will suffer! And my blood pressure is still within normal range so as of yet i am not officially dehydrated. So i am to rest and sip fluids, particularly sugary ones. So that's me, sipping my lucozade and sitting on my butt feeling poorly...when i should be packing up our life belongings as we're moving house in just over a week :hissy:

Sorry this is so long. Big :hug: to all you ladies. This is not something i was prepared for (everything you read says you'll start to feel perky after 12 weeks!) and i wouldn't wish it on anyone!


----------



## craftymum

Hi rebaby, I'm sorry you're feeling so bad, all the girls on here are really nice and we all understand what you're going through. I'm 19 weeks now and still throwing up every time I eat something, I've been off work since the end of Feb now and in hospital twice for IV fluids. Some days I just feel like not eating or drinking at all as everything just comes up again but we have to keep going for the sake of our babies. It really can be hard though as other people don't really seem to understand how awful it is, most of my family and friends have given up
asking how I am as I think they are all bored with me being ill now. Just make sure you get plenty of rest and let other people look after everything else for you as you need to take it easy and save what little energy you have for growing that baby. I also worry that my baby wont survive this but everyone says that babies born to women with HG are really strong healthy babies. I have my scan on 2nd June and although I'm looking forward to it, I'm also really nervous but I keep telling myself if baby wasn't ok then I wouldn't be still being sick. 
Big:hugs: to you and feel free to come here and moan about things, it helps just to know that there are others who know what you're going through.
Take care x


----------



## NIfirsttimer

awhh hun.. welcome to the club that no one wants to join!!!!!

its not much fun, but like louise said, we all know what its like, and dont worry about TMI lol we freely discuss vomit over here!
did you dr check your urine for ketones.. even when i was very dehydrated my blood pressure was always normal, or very close to it.. its the pee that holds all the info, so make sure they are checking that as ketones need to be carefully monitored!
did they give you any meds yet?
you are doing the right thing but sipping fluids all day.. as long as you can keep doing that you should avoid the dreaded drip!
big hugs!

just to make you all jealous.. IVE NOT BEEN SICK TODAY!!!!!!! (only took me 33 weeks lol)


----------



## craftymum

Wow Kat, a whole day without being sick that's brill!! I was so sick last night it was really gross it was just constant for 2 hours, then I just sat and cried and cried, I woke up this morning really dizzy and feeling like crap now but so far have managed to keep my toast down, don't want to speak to soon though! I'm so fed up with this, I'm glad yours seems to be easing Kat, but I really hate the thought of still being like this at your stage. I'm so fed up of not getting out anywhere, but I just have no energy, even when I go downstairs the effort exhausts me, my legs hurt and are really shaky and my arms sometimes feel really heavy and weird. I just feel like such a moan all I do these days is eat bread throw up and cry. I keep shouting at Stephen and getting really angry with him for no reason, then he gets annoyed with me which then just makes me cry again. I feel like I'm being such a bitch to him these days but I just can't help it. I'm so used to being always on the go even if it's just something simple like out for a drive on a Sunday afternoon or a walk along the beach and this is killing me, I just feel so isolated and lonely. I wish it was October so I could get this baby out and stop feeling like this.

On the plus side though, I think I might have felt baby move but I'm not sure, it was weird my belly felt like it was popping and jumping almost like a really strong pulse and I actually saw my belly sort of jump up a bit - maybe it was just wind though cos it was about an hour after I'd finished being sick. When I tried to show Stephen, of course then it just stopped happening!! Could this be movement?


----------



## NIfirsttimer

well.. my no sickness only lasted a day :-(
back to throwing up at 5am.. tmi maybe but ive been doing this thing recently, which is horrible..dunno why it happens, but what happens is that my stomach seems to hold on to my dinner all night, so instead of getting digested.. its just sat there all night doing nothing. then when i throw up in the morning, instead of being just biley stuff.. its gross dinner from 12 hrs before! i hate it, and it gives me the worst reflux all day then :-(
louise.. i bet that was baby you felt! sounds exactly like what it felt like for me at the start! you will soon be getting kicks and shoves all day long! how exciting! and i know how reassuring it is too.. 

im the same as you.. i was always on the go, doing something, but now just tidying the living room knackers me for the day! its hard to adjust to, but now that im feeling ok most afternoons, im getting into a bit of a routine.. and you will too, honestly hun, you will not be like you are now the whole time. i cant promise that. like me, you wont still be throwing up at 34 weeks, but you will feel way better than u do now and thats the main thing! 
i get upset too all the time. its so frustrating being this sick for this long, sometimes when i come back from my 5am throw up, i just get back into bed and sob. sometimes its the only thing you can do!


----------



## Rebaby

Thanks for the warm welcome ladies, i am sorry that we all have to be here. I expected to get 'morning sickness' but i expected the morning sickness they tell you about in books, that happens between 6 and 12 weeks and is confined to only throwing up once in the morning! Not this!



NIfirsttimer said:


> tmi maybe but ive been doing this thing recently, which is horrible..dunno why it happens, but what happens is that my stomach seems to hold on to my dinner all night, so instead of getting digested.. its just sat there all night doing nothing. then when i throw up in the morning, instead of being just biley stuff.. its gross dinner from 12 hrs before! i hate it, and it gives me the worst reflux all day then :-(

I just read through your post and wanted to say- this is what it's like for me always. A week last sunday i vomited around 10pm and didn't make it to the toilet, i just made it to the bathroom sink and blocked it :sick: Gross i know! I haven't done it since! Anyway i was really sick and felt pretty wobbly afterwards so OH kindly offered to sort it out.

Afterwards he told me everything i had eaten all day was there, some of it partially digested but mostly undigested. I had had a 'good' day that day and only felt mildy sick (up until 10pm when i started vomiting i mean) and so i had eaten bacon and mushrooms as a late breakfast, then an early tea of pasta with tomato and basil sauce and garlic bread (really really bad idea i know now!) and then a sandwich at supper and apparently it was ALL there!

I have noticed it myself since. It's almost like it all just sits there waiting for me to start heaving and then makes it exit. It makes throwing up far far worse (i think) because then the taste of whatever you ate repeats on you all day and gives you bad reflux. Certainly since that time i haven't had anything fried or anything with garlic as i just can't bear the thought!

As for me this morning i felt brave and got up with OH before he went to work. He had some cereal so i thought i'd give it a go and had a bowl of special k. No more than 10 minutes later it was bye bye special k and me waving bye bye to OH from the downstairs loo! Felt better afterwards though.

It is my very best friend's birthday tomorrow and she is having a low key barbecue in the afternoon. I so much want to go, i haven't seen her since i've been pregnant (or anyone else really as i've rarely left the house except when i was going to work) and it would be great to get out but i am petrified i'll get half way there in the car and end up throwing up all over myself or maybe even worse, being sick at the barbecue in front of everyone. Not sure what to do really...


----------



## NIfirsttimer

i think its something to do with the progesterone making everything sluggish in there.. not sure exactly, but whatever it is, it sucks!

id try to go to bbq hun.. just warn everyone in advance & bring your bucket lol!
i found that when i made the effort to get out and about, i did feel better, even if only for a wee while, just the distraction alone helps i think!


----------



## Rebaby

I think you're right- about both!

I do want to give it a go, i'm just not sure i'll be the best company! But i figure if i take a can of soup and some lucozade with me, and even if i just drop her present off and leave shortly afterwards, at least i'll have made the effort!


----------



## Stilletto_Sam

Can I give you some friendly advice, ladies? It might not suit everyone or work for everyone, but may be worth a try if your food is not being digested and you're hurling up meals eaten hours ago!

I'm currently taking Metoclopramide, prescribed for the sickness (hah!) One of the effects that it also has is to empty the stomach quicker. According to the patient advice leaflet, this drug is also given to patients before stomach surgery to evacuate the contents. I have found that when I'm sick now, there's usually very little comes up unless I have eaten a meal within the last two hours. Anything else has disappeared by then and I take comfort in the fact that at least I'm still getting some nutrients from my food.

As I said, you ladies may have already tried this before settling on whatever anti sickness drugs you are currently on, but I have found that this helps me.


(Having said that, I was violently sick out of nowhere 20 minutes ago after wolfing down a bag of Frazzles, but that's because I stupidly hadn't eaten _anything_ since 10am and baby was protesting. He doesn't like Frazzles methinx)


----------



## NIfirsttimer

isnt it odd how different things work better for different people.. the metclorpromide made me feel worse for that very reason.. i feel worse on an empty tummy, and they made me starving all the time! wonder if i can combine it with cyclazine tho.. might work taking a metclorpromide before bed to ensure dinner leaves my tummy before the 5am vomitting session lol... have an antenatal on tuesday so will ask then!

pmsl @ the frazzles tho!!!!


----------



## craftymum

I also find that my food seems to sit there too. I'm sick everytime I eat but if I'm not everything seems to come up later when I am. Last night I had a sandwich and some fruit, then later on I tried some ice cream and omg when I started being sick there def seemed to be much more there than I'd just eaten. I find if I take my tablet after food it's a bit better on me than if I take it before.

Just to make things worse Jenna seems to have a tummy bug, really worrying now in case I get it as that on top of HG will def have me back on the drip.


----------



## craftymum

I don't know about you girls but I also find that I can't eat very much at all. Even after some toast my belly feels like it's going to explode.


----------



## NIfirsttimer

yep even now that i can eat a 'proper' meal in the evenings, its still only about 1/4 of what i could have put away before!

stay away from jenna! the last thing you need is a tummy bug hun! quarantine yourself in the bedroom and spray dettol everywhere!
have you been to dr's recently hun.. you sound like you are in a bit of a dip, maybe you should get the old pee tested just incase the drip is what you need right now.. i know its not what you want, and the idea of neely ward again sends shivers down my spine too.. but if you are badly dehydrated then its what u need...much as i hate to say it!
ive not been sick since this morning, but im feeling rough! just put some laundry away and its wrecked me! Had planned to tackle the bathroom too today but i doubt it will happen.. im on the sofa with a book, a boxer dog and a blanket, and i think i might just stay here for the afternoon xx


----------



## Stilletto_Sam

I know about feeling exhausted and useless. I vaccumed and mopped my kitchen floor and promptly barfed afterwards. I'm doing nothing more today. The house is like a tip head but I don't care. I had thought about hiring a cleaner for a few weeks, but she'd probably resign after a week!


XXX


----------



## craftymum

Just thrown up again :cry: I wasn't sick this morning and I honestly think it's because I didn't drink anything. I had a drink at about 1 and then I throw up. I don't know what to do, really feel like not drinking anything to see if it helps but then I'll def get dehydrated if I do that. It's a no win situation!

I'd love to be able to do even just a small bit of housework, I'm normally such a clean freak and I feel really bad too for expecting Stephen to do everything, he's not in til after 6 and by the time he gets everyones tea sorted and tidies up a bit he's shattered. He doesn't complain though and he does tell me to stop worrying about it but I can't help it, I'm a born worrier anyway.


----------



## Stilletto_Sam

craftymum said:


> Just thrown up again :cry: I wasn't sick this morning and I honestly think it's because I didn't drink anything. I had a drink at about 1 and then I throw up. I don't know what to do, really feel like not drinking anything to see if it helps but then I'll def get dehydrated if I do that. It's a no win situation!
> 
> I'd love to be able to do even just a small bit of housework, I'm normally such a clean freak and I feel really bad too for expecting Stephen to do everything, he's not in til after 6 and by the time he gets everyones tea sorted and tidies up a bit he's shattered. He doesn't complain though and he does tell me to stop worrying about it but I can't help it, I'm a born worrier anyway.


Louise,

When was the last time you had you urine checked? You sure you're not already dehydrated?


XXX


----------



## NIfirsttimer

yep my advice too.. get it checked hun.. sounds like you are struggling at the min, and u might just need some rehydration.. you have my moby number incase u end up in neely dont u?
kxx


----------



## craftymum

Had urine checked about 2 weeks ago and no ketones at all then. My next appointment is 2nd June for scan. Think I have your mobile number in one of my PMs Kat but I just forgot to put it into mine. 
I wont end up in neely, I wont end up in neely - have to keep telling myself this.


----------



## NIfirsttimer

u tried the sucking ice chips thing? worked for me as it didnt produce enough to throw up, but got some fluid in at least


----------



## NIfirsttimer

:sick::sick::sick::sick::sick::sick::sick::sick::sick::sick::sick::sick::sick:
:sick::sick::sick::sick::sick::sick::sick::(

not a good morning for me :-(


----------



## Stilletto_Sam

NIfirsttimer said:


> :sick::sick::sick::sick::sick::sick::sick::sick::sick::sick::sick::sick::sick:
> :sick::sick::sick::sick::sick::sick::sick::(
> 
> not a good morning for me :-(

Awwww :hug: to you if it helps.

Yesterday wasn't a good day for me either. Baby does not lke Frazzles as you know. I had strawberries in the afternoon and they came back up too. Bubba doesn't like them either. Still very nauseous today but managing to hold it together.

How is Louise, d'ya know?


XXX


XXX


----------



## NIfirsttimer

shes about, she commented on my facebook status earlier, so at least we know shes not in neely!

im seriously going to try the metoclorpromide at bedtime thing... i really didnt enjoy throwing up 12 hr old chilli chicken... UGH.

strawberries are one of the things that i can always keep down.. ruby likes them lol.. they make her have a jump about usually too!
feeling a little better now, nut doing nothing for the day! (except maybe a nice bath.. its literally the only place im comfy now!)


----------



## craftymum

Hey I'm still here. Getting addicted to these facebook games!! I'm so competetive lol!! Sorry you're having such a crap day Kat, chilli does not sound good on the way up again. Sam I found I couldn't keep strawberries down either it's such a pity as my Mum got me some beautiful ones a while back, they tasted so good but hurt like hell coming up again.
I've been sick a bit today so far, but I feel so nauseous and light headed now. Yesterday was awful for me. It's getting harder knowing what to eat as nothing seems to make a difference anymore.
My in laws were just round and my MIL bought plants and has put them in my garden for me, no idea what they look like myself yet, though I'll have a nose later. I'm not too big into gardening myself.
Not doing much myself today, Stephen was going to make a start on getting our room started now that paper's all been stripped but I don't feel like getting out of bed so he's leaving it til tomorrow. Just think Kat, you're nearly at the end now so you wont have to suffer for much longer. I can't wait til this is all over. maybe we'll all be laughing about this someday. I know I def wont be going through it again.


----------



## NIfirsttimer

we will all laugh about it some day...maybe not all of it, but at least the thought of us all hauling our boak buckets around with us for months!

the chilli chicken really wasnt good on the way back up again.. but when i get the urge to eat its always spicy things i want...maybe this was a step too far tho lol
i know im lucky that my journey is nearly over.. sometimes i cant beleive ive actually made it this far, but i have, and u guys will too. just feels like an eternity now that you are in themidst of it all. the time is going more slowly than ever for me now tho, think its cos im so bloody uncomfortable all the time. Roo has her butt wedged right in below my ribs, and every so often she stretches out or something, and it really hurts! ive been trying to (gently) shove her back down a bit, but she seems comfy there and doesnt want to move.
you been getting any more movements today/

im the same with the games on Facebook, that chain Rxn one is addictive, and word challenge is my fave!


----------



## craftymum

Well I just threw up again after lunch, feel horrible now. I hate that feeling that just seems to linger all day and the vile taste in my mouth. It feels like I'll never be at your stage but then I guess I never thought I'd reach this stage when I was 7 or 8 weeks. All the same I'd love to wake up in the morning feeling like my usual self, I really miss eating cereal and hot food. It's so weird to say I haven't ate a proper hot meal since I was about 5 weeks pregnant!

I keep feeling something in my belly, think it must be baby, it's not very strong and it's not constant but I guess that's how it starts. My scan is soon so hopefully that will reassure me. I've been sitting staring at paint samples on my bedroom wall. I've picked colour for ours but can't decide on one for bubs room yet. Was thinking of a lemon then I could get a nice border and curtains etc to jazz it up. I know I was going to leave it but I think I'd feel better if it was done. Has anyone used paint pods before? My in laws have one so we were thinking of using that as it's meant to be easier and there's an offer on the paints at the min in b&q.

Must be so weird feeling her little bum in your ribs! Just think she could arrive any time now!


----------



## NIfirsttimer

oh god dont say that, im not ready!!!! my dr said it too the last time i saw him, ive always had a feeling that she will come a bit early, so if she came at say 37 weeks, that gives me...OMG 24 days. HELP!
i packed her hospital bag yesterday, just mine to do.. have most of the stuff just need to organise it all. im going mad nesting. EVERYTHING has to be clean and tidy all the time now, and things i never noticed like marks on the paintwork etc are driving me mad. i want the whole house repainted!
lemon sounds lovely for the babys room.. nice and warm and cheery & bright. have you picked out any bedding u like yet? i chose the lilac for roo's room after i picked the bedding, athough its pink, there are lilac bits in it, made it easier to choose a colour given my pregnancy induced indescivness! not used a paintpod before but they look like they make life a lot easier! defo worth a try especially if u dont have to pay for it!

have you girls seen the new groups section.. maybe this thread would be better in there,, what do u think? im sure they would move it for us if we wanted them too.. seems like we have formed our own wee group anyway lol.. although maybe it would make it harder for newbies to find.. i know i didnt have the energy to go in any section apart from my TRI at the start.. anyway...


----------



## craftymum

Might be a good idea to put it in the groups section, we could always ask them to make a sticky thread telling everyone about it so they'd know where to come looking. Haven't picked out any bedding yet but then the room is being used as a dumping grpund at the minute! We have to get Jenna's room done up first and get computer moved in there and take desk away as it's huge. There's just so much to do, it's really stressing me as feels like wer'e getting nowhere fast. Would be better if I wasn't sick cos then I'd be able to do more to help.


----------



## craftymum

Just been throwing up really bad again. :sick: Feel like crap. Think I'm just gonna lie down and sleep now. :sad1:


----------



## Sovereign

I suffered like this all the way through so you all have my sympathy!


----------



## craftymum

Hey, how's everyone today? I feel crap already so not holding out much hope for the day ahead. I took terrible cramps in my tummy last night, they were very low and on the left hand side, almost like bad period pains, really scared me as I thought OMG am I going into premature labour or losing the baby. They settled after 20 minutes though.

I have pains in my ribs and everything, I think I must be really straining my muscles from all the puking.

So fed up with this, please let it stop soon:cry:


----------



## NIfirsttimer

morning all... notice how i didnt say good morning lol!

i tried the metclorpromide before bed last night... it worked in that when i was sick this morning there wasnt anything to bring up.. but i was there trying for about half an hr, and had to run 3 times to the bathroom to retch. not sure which is the lesser evil of the 2

the cramps louise.. i had terrible cramps at various stages.... they had me rolling about the bed in tears more than once.. i think we HG ladies maybe get them worse because of the muscle strain of throwing up so much.. they REALLY hurt so you have my full sympathy there hun. you are defo at the worst point now i think... another month or so and i bet you feel a lot better. think i was about 24 weeks when i started being sick a bit less, being able to eat more, and functioning a bit like a normal person does. i know that feels like forever away, but just take it day by day and you will get there eventually.
sending big big (but not too tight) hugs to you hun. xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Rebaby

:hugs: I've had some tight pains too only in the past few days and they've had me a little worried so now i'm wondering if they're muscular from the straining rather than anything more sinister.

I had an awful night friday into early hours of saturday morning, i can't even tell you how bad. I felt like i'd gone to bed drunk and the room was spinning, i was so tired but i couldn't sleep because i knew i needed to throw up. I finally had a nice big vomit at 5am (lovely!) and decided i wouldn't be going to my friend's BBQ after all. Had a bit of a cry :cry: and fell asleep.

Then miraculously, yesterday was the best day i've had in weeks- i woke up late morning and felt sooo much better. I made it over to the BBQ and it was so good to get out, having not seen anyone for about 3 months! I had a little bit of salad, and then later when i'd kept that down i cooked a burger for myself inside and then fetched it out to finish off on the BBQ just to get the taste. It took me an age to actually eat it but i did enjoy it. Then half an hour later i got to taste it all over again :sick: so i decided not to push my luck and came home.

Started to feel like absolute crap again at 10.30 so took myself off to bed but slept a lot better- i think the day out wore me out! :blush: Been feeling rough this morning but i haven't eaten anything yet so not been sick either.

We get the keys to our new place on tuesday but to look at the house you'd have no idea we're moving, the packing is not underway at all. Even during my good moments it all feels like too much! We'll be moving in one carrier bag at a time at this rate! :dohh:


----------



## craftymum

It's good to know the cramps are normal, I'd been having pains anyway but last night I really thought I was going to start labour or lose the baby and everytime I moved it was so sore too. I got up and had a nice long bath this morning so although I feel like crap, it has helped me relax a bit. 
I know what you mean about the dry retching, I honestly think it's worse than being sick as at least when you're sick it gives you a bit of relief all be it short lived but dry retching is so painful too.

It's crap to see that the weather is so good and we're all to sick to enjoy it!
I hope you're right and this does get better for me in a month or so, it's just be nice to get out and see what the world looks like again - as for work, can't see me being able to go back while I'm pregnant, think I'd be better taking my hols like you did and just starting my mat leave early. It's hard enough to work through a normal pregnancy never mind if I was trying to recover from HG too.

Hope the rest of the day brings us all a bit of a break even just for one day.
:hugs:


----------



## craftymum

Rebaby said:


> :hugs: I've had some tight pains too only in the past few days and they've had me a little worried so now i'm wondering if they're muscular from the straining rather than anything more sinister.
> 
> I had an awful night friday into early hours of saturday morning, i can't even tell you how bad. I felt like i'd gone to bed drunk and the room was spinning, i was so tired but i couldn't sleep because i knew i needed to throw up. I finally had a nice big vomit at 5am (lovely!) and decided i wouldn't be going to my friend's BBQ after all. Had a bit of a cry :cry: and fell asleep.
> 
> Then miraculously, yesterday was the best day i've had in weeks- i woke up late morning and felt sooo much better. I made it over to the BBQ and it was so good to get out, having not seen anyone for about 3 months! I had a little bit of salad, and then later when i'd kept that down i cooked a burger for myself inside and then fetched it out to finish off on the BBQ just to get the taste. It took me an age to actually eat it but i did enjoy it. Then half an hour later i got to taste it all over again :sick: so i decided not to push my luck and came home.
> 
> Started to feel like absolute crap again at 10.30 so took myself off to bed but slept a lot better- i think the day out wore me out! :blush: Been feeling rough this morning but i haven't eaten anything yet so not been sick either.
> 
> We get the keys to our new place on tuesday but to look at the house you'd have no idea we're moving, the packing is not underway at all. Even during my good moments it all feels like too much! We'll be moving in one carrier bag at a time at this rate! :dohh:

Big:hug: to you too, I'm sorry you'd such a bad time. I feel so sorry for you dealing with Hg and trying to move house at the same time.
I'm the same though, even if I just have a Docs appointment it really wears me out too and my docs is only a 5 minute drive away. It's so hard when all you want to do is have a normal life and it also makes you really jealous of women who have the perfect pregnancy. it's not fair :hissy:
At least we all have each other to moan to :hugs:


----------



## NIfirsttimer

you girls are fab.. i wish id had you two when i was in the throws of it all!

honestly, the cramping is totally normal, in fact i still get it after being sick, and roo is just fine. the dr told me unless theres bleeding, or its literally unbearable, its totally normal, especially low down on either side. hopefully gives u one less thing to worry about!

moving house! wow you are brave! just make sure that you dont overdo it hun, dont be carrying stuff or anything like that!

i think you are right about work louise. if at all possible, just stay off regardless of how sick you are at the time. one thing ive learnt is that even when the sickness dies down, it takes a good while after for the energy etc to return. it takes A LOT out of your body to be so sick for so long, its hard to tell whats 'normal' pregnancy fatigue, and whats a result of being in starvation mode for so long, but im pretty sure im still feeling the effects of it all, over and above 'normal' tiredness. work is the last thing you need to be worrying about. at the end of the day, its clear to anyone that theres no way you could be there right now, so you have nothing to fear or feel guilty about at all. 
big hugs xxx


----------



## craftymum

That's good to know that the cramping is normal, it was pretty unbearable last night but it did pass after about half an hour. Probably like you say the strain from throwing up so much makes it worse for us.
Think I just feel bad about work as I know they don't really understand because 3 of them were all pregnant at around the same time and not one of them missed a single day off work and were all fine energy wise, they all worked right up to one or two weeks before their due date, which is great for them but it just means they don't really understand this as I guess I wouldn't have either before I had it, but they can't really argue with a doctors sick line.
At the end of the day it's my health and my baby's health that are the most important things and I'm sure now that they all have their babies they would put them before everything else too, it's really the same thing only we have to think about it more now than most do. I can't wait to start feeling a bit better even just enough to go out for a few hours on a Saturday shopping. After my scan on 2nd June, I might nip in somewhere on the way home to have a look at prams if I'm feeling up to it as that would cheer me up a lot I'm sure.

It's amazing that although there are only less than 2% of women who suffer with this that more is not known about it as 2% is still quite a lot when you take into account how many women get pregnant.
I'm quite lucky now in that 2 nurses in my GP's practice have both suffered HG too as all too often medical staff just brush it under the carpet and tell you it'll pass at 12 weeks, then 16 weeks etc etc and that was in Neely ward where you think they would know a bit more about it. Don't get me wrong although the nurses were really nice I felt like it's not really taken that seriously and I felt a bit neglected compared to the other patients who were in for different things. Maybe that was just me being paranoid, I don't know.

I was sick again after lunch and now I've sent Stephen out to get me some salt and vinegar crisps! The poor man is run ragged because of me, he's spent all morning sanding and cleaning walls to prepare them for painting which means he should be able to start painting them next weekend now, yay! I can't wait as it's really dire staring at grey plaster all day.


----------



## Stilletto_Sam

I know what you mean about the hospital hon. They only time I had any attention was when my drip needed changing or when it was medication time, otherwise I was ignored. I actually overheard the staff talking about me as "the Hyperemesis". Hateful. One would think that there would be some form of counselling or someone even vaguely interested to chat to, but no. Left until my urine was clear then sent home again.:hissy:

I hope the maternity wing is more use!

:hug: to all you ladies today. Louise, I hope the crisps are nice and that they stay down. I had a takeaway curry last night (of all things!) and I enjoyed every bit of it PLUS it stayed down! I'm paying for it today though. I feel rotten but haven't been sick. That's always a bonus I suppose.


XXX


----------



## NIfirsttimer

lol at the curry staying down! its amazing that there seems to be no rhyme or reason to what stays down and what doesnt! i was able to keep random things down too, yet things like bread were straight back again!

neely was exactly the same for me. they kept opening my curtains and it was really annoying me, i was throwing up and retching constantly and i wanted some privacy, on my bay were 2 elderly ladies, one with alzheimers, who kept asking me if the baby was dead :-( (not her fault but REALLY not what i needed to hear!) and a young girl with gynae issues who didnt say much. plus, they tell u to leave ur pee sample in the loo each time, and every time id hunt someone down to tell them it was there, and yet next time i went back it would still be there, usually along with someone elses :-( i took to wandering around with it and handing it to someone. the last time i was in the dr put the drip in a really weird place, so every time my arm was slightly bent, the drip thing would start beeping and back up, they were having to come every flipping 5 mins to reset it, so i just watched to see what they were doing (was just pressing a button like) so i could do it myself. well, i only did it about 3 times before a very scary ward sister came and ate the face off me for it! i was only trying to save them the bother of coming to do it every 5 mins! i started crying and barked at her to move the bloody drip then, which they duely did lol! the food thing cracked me up too. having to lie there throwing up while everyone was eating smelly mince pie and veg... BLEEEUUGHGHGHGHGH. plus, sometimes i got soo hungry and really needed some toast, and it was such an effort to get any, usually involved asking about 5 people about 10 times. then when i asked for toast on the menu card, they would arrive with a full plate of food.. arghghghghhg id forgotten how bad it was!

ive not been too bad today, we went a drive to donaghadee with the dog, had a wee walk on the beach. its pretty much wrecked me but i felt ok while we were out, and even managed a milkshake on the way home! gonna just have a bath & chill tonight. the weather here this week is meant to be fab so im going to make the best of it and do nothing all week! (it will probably rain, and ill have to bloody do housework lol)


----------



## craftymum

wow that's great that curry stayed down, I can't even face hot food, haven't had any since I was 6 weeks. Fed up eating white bread too I normally hate the stuff.
Unfortunately my crisps came straight back up again and I feel awful again.

I hated that in Neely too, I could never find someone to tell them my sample was there and I remember one young nurse yapping at me one night cos I couldn't give her a sample - hello dehydration does not make this easy!! When I eventually did go I told her, then I told another nurse as it still hadn't been collected then in the morning I went to the loo and there it was just sitting there, I told the same nurse again and she just laughed and said we're bad!! They then swapped shifts and it was still there and another nurse was raging as she said that's really dangerous and how mix ups etc happen, I ended up having to write my name on it and there were a couple of student nurses so I just told them from then on as they always went and got them straight away.
The food was awful. I remember asking for toast and she bought me one slice this was at about 5:30 on my first day and I hadn't eaten since 7am that morning so I felt really hungry, a couple of hours later I asked for some more toast the same nurse said 'more!! You'll turn into a loaf at this rate' How one slice of toast made her thin this, I do not know!! They seem to forget that although we are being sick, we still need to eat to feed our babies and to try to ward off the nausea - really stupid when they tell you to eat little and often but then don't provide you with any food apart from ridiculous meals. I found it hard as being a vegetarian anyway the choices weren't exactly great, it was usually salad, omelettes or curry. I usually just asked for toast or for a cheese sandwich. 
Hope when I'm in maternity ward I'm not there long enough to have to worry about meals as even if I was feeling great the food choices aren't great I hate hospitals. We have medical insurance through Stephen's work and I have stayed in the Ulster independant after an op before and it was great, I didn't want to go home! Unfortunately they don't cover hyperemesis they only cover certain complications of pregnancy which is rubbish or I'd have been straight up there instead of going to Neely.


----------



## Rebaby

Your hospital experiences sound horrendous :hugs: I am still able to keep fluids down even if food is a bit of a "no go" so i am hoping i will be able to keep the dehydration at bay and not need an admission.

My GP practice doesn't prescribe anti-emetics in pregnancy so i'm just doing my best to muddle through without medication.

I am doing okay today though, i've had lucozade, a cuppa soup and 2 slices of toast throughout the day and haven't actually vomited once- it's a miracle!

I am feeling pretty rough now though- the evenings always seem to be worse and the later it gets the more sick i feel. I know i should just go to bed early sometimes but OH works until 9pm so i feel bad if i'm already asleep when he gets in and we basically don't get to see each other all day :cry: so i normally just try to stay awake at least for a little bit so we can catch up.


----------



## craftymum

how's everyone doing today? I feel really sick today, had a really bad day yesterday, was sick twice in the afternoon and 3 times last night. Have been sick this morning too. 
On top of all that I have people making judgements on how sick I am and saying I should basically get up off my [email protected]&e and get out and stop lying around feeling sorry for myself! If only it were that easy....I'd have been cured weeks ago, some people just really [email protected]*s me off!:hissy:


----------



## Stilletto_Sam

craftymum said:


> how's everyone doing today? I feel really sick today, had a really bad day yesterday, was sick twice in the afternoon and 3 times last night. Have been sick this morning too.
> On top of all that I have people making judgements on how sick I am and saying I should basically get up off my [email protected]&e and get out and stop lying around feeling sorry for myself! If only it were that easy....I'd have been cured weeks ago, some people just really [email protected]*s me off!:hissy:



What ignorant moron made those comments, Hen?


XXX


----------



## craftymum

My Aunt said it to my Mum, I know I should let it wash over me, but it's hard when you're feeling so crap to think that other people just think you're being lazy. I haven't even seen the woman in about a year. She claims to be a christian too!! Some people are just so ignorant.


----------



## Stilletto_Sam

craftymum said:


> My Aunt said it to my Mum, I know I should let it wash over me, but it's hard when you're feeling so crap to think that other people just think you're being lazy. I haven't even seen the woman in about a year. She claims to be a christian too!! Some people are just so ignorant.


:hug:


I hope your Mum put her right in order that she could pray for you!!!!


XXX


----------



## Stilletto_Sam

Girls, what are your thoughts on acupuncture for MS/Hyperemesis?

I know I haven't suffered anywhere as long as you girls, but I am fed up waking every single morning feeling exactly the same way. I managed to throw up straight after breakfast and I have felt terrible so far all day. I'm actually starting to feel depressed and have resorted to just going to bed in order to sleep just to get some temporary relief from the relentless nausea.

I have made an appointment with the new Chinese Medical Centre in Ards. I spoke to Dr Shi and I am seeing her tomorrow. I have never tried complimentary medicine before and I'm a bit sceptical, but at the moment I would give anything a go. I asked about success rate for MS and she said it was about 50/50, so really, I dunno. £30 a pop is a lot for nothing, but on the otherhand....


How is everyone bearing up today?

XXX


----------



## Rebaby

Aww that's awful :hugs: No one has said anything negative to me so far but a lot of people have rather unhelpfully pointed out that this could last all the way through now...not what you want to hear at all!

I had another terrible night sunday into monday. I managed to wait up for OH sunday night, he walked through the door at 10.30pm and i just literally had chance to give him a quick kiss before i had to sprint up the stairs to the toilet where i spent the next half an hour bringing everything back up that i'd eaten during the day (not much, but i'd had a cuppa soup and toast etc and had been feeling pretty pleased with myself up until then!)

So had a rough night again but then yesterday had an amazing day, a whole 24 hours with no vomiting and we had fajitas for tea and i managed to keep them down!!!!! It was incredible, i kept thinking "any minute now i am going to regret eating these" but i took it slow and it was a huge success. Threw up this morning first thing and we had to go out and collect the keys to the new place. The estate agents kept us waiting for ages to get the paperwork sorted and i kept thinking "if you don't hurry i am going to vomit all over your shiny office!" :blush: Luckily i didn't and i'm now safely back at home!

Hope everyone is having an okay day?


----------



## Stilletto_Sam

Rebaby said:


> i kept thinking "if you don't hurry i am going to vomit all over your shiny office!" :blush: Luckily i didn't and i'm now safely back at home!



:rofl:


And well done on keeping the fajitas down. Funny, I had a v bad experience with fajitas a couple of weeks ago. I can't look one in the eye now, let alone type the name. *shudder*


XXX


----------



## craftymum

I'm having another crappy day, I was sick yesterday morning, then I had some toast about 1ish and slept for a couple of hours. I woke up around 4 feeling like I had the worst hangover ever. I then had a cheese sandwich about 6ish and by 7 was throwing it all back up again, I waited and had a slice of toast at 9ish and threw it straight back up again. I had toast and an apple this morning and thought I was okay but then about 11 I started throwing up again. My Mum left me a sandwich today as she wouldn't be here at lunch (I still can't stand the smell of my kitchen), but when I opened it she'd made it on brown bread (which she knows I can't eat at the minute) which I normally love but since becoming pregnant even the sight of it nearly made me hurl, so I've had nothing as I feel too crap to go downstairs and attempt to make some toast and the very smell of it toasting will have me throwing up before I start.:hissy: I just feel really peed off today, I tried to cheer myself up by buying a little baby blanket from ebay, but it hasn't worked. I'm just fed up of only eating toast and bread as I miss proper food but I just cant stand the smell of it anywhere near me, I haven't had a hot meal since Feb!! I can only eat white bread, cheese, bananas, apples and melon. When will this all end.:cry:

Well done on keeping the fajitas down rebaby, that was a very brave thing to attempt to eat. 
Good luck with the accupuncture Sam, let us know how it goes, I thought about this but I can't even drag myself up to have a wash most days never mind to go out. I keep telling myself I'm halfway there but that just makes me panic and stress about all the stuff I need to do/get.:dohh:


----------



## NIfirsttimer

afternoon all.
well... i had my antenatal.. all seems fine, but ive been told to expect a 9lb+ baby! HELP! they are guessing shes over 6lb now, so thats an est birthweight of 9.5 - 10lb! shes obviously inherited her daddys genes as he was 11lb7oz! im seriously scared now but reassured that my starvation hasnt affected her at all!


----------



## Stilletto_Sam

NIfirsttimer said:


> afternoon all.
> well... i had my antenatal.. all seems fine, but ive been told to expect a 9lb+ baby! HELP! they are guessing shes over 6lb now, so thats an est birthweight of 9.5 - 10lb! shes obviously inherited her daddys genes as he was 11lb7oz! im seriously scared now but reassured that my starvation hasnt affected her at all!


LOL! A positive case for Hyperemesis not affecting the baby's growth if ever there was one!

Ouchy!!!!


XXX


----------



## NIfirsttimer

yep! my dr actually said that big babies are quite common in ladies who are sick right thru the pregnancy, as our bodies recognise that we are 'starving' so send everything to the baby!
think they are sending me for a scan at 37 weeks to make sure shes not too big to deliver!
OH was the biggest baby born at the ulster for like 2 years or something! PLEASE dont let ruby follow in his giant footsteps!
all my cutsie little ickle newborn things are going to be wasted!!


----------



## Stilletto_Sam

So we're going to see Ruby on the front page of the "Tele" then as the biggest baby born in NI for several years??


XXX


----------



## NIfirsttimer

nooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo! now im really hoping she is a little bit early!

you guys can laugh now...but wait till its your turn to hear that lol! (and ill be all done & laughing by then lol)


----------



## NIfirsttimer

:-( just threw up my dinner. thought today was going to be a good day when i wasnt sick this morning.. but since then everything ive eaten has come back with a vengence. IVE HAD ENOUGH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
was trying to work out how many times ive thrown up since being preg! i started in first week in november and basically havent stopped since.. :-(
its going to be so weird when she comes, and im not being sick anymore!
hope u girls are having a better day than me xxx


----------



## craftymum

I'm really scared now in case we're all gonna find out we're having giants!!! They don't always get it right though as they can only estimate roughly how much a baby normally grows each week etc so maybe Ruby has done all her growing quickly if you know what I mean.

I'd a crap day yesterday, threw up everything all day and ended up not eating anything all afternoon, had my usual sandwich at tea time and threw up again, had a couple of bits of toast before bed and managed to keep it down but today I've started all over again! So fed up!!!:hissy:


----------



## Stilletto_Sam

craftymum said:


> I'm really scared now in case we're all gonna find out we're having giants!!! They don't always get it right though as they can only estimate roughly how much a baby normally grows each week etc so maybe Ruby has done all her growing quickly if you know what I mean.
> 
> I'd a crap day yesterday, threw up everything all day and ended up not eating anything all afternoon, had my usual sandwich at tea time and threw up again, had a couple of bits of toast before bed and managed to keep it down but today I've started all over again! So fed up!!!:hissy:

I know you may not feel much like celebrating, but you're 20 weeks tomorrow! Congratulations, Hen. You're halfway there. Fingers crossed the doc was right and the MS eases really soon.

:hug:

XXX


----------



## craftymum

Thanks Sam I don't hold out much hope though, fed up not being able to sleep at night as my tummy muscles are so sore from all the puking, everytime I turn over it's agony, I keep Stephen awake most of the night too. Sleepless nights with a baby will be a doddle compared to this!

Just lost my toast and banana I had at lunch - my throat hurts and my nose bled!


----------



## Rebaby

craftymum said:


> my throat hurts and my nose bled!

:hugs: Sorry you're having a bad day.

I was sick yesterday morning and afternoon but had a relatively okay evening really, which made a nice change. Didn't sleep well last night though and woke up early and STARVING. Tried some weetabix and a cup of tea, i haven't touched any hot drinks in almost 3 weeks now, so i was being daring. I had half a small cup and thought "no thanks", about 20 minutes later i had to rush to the loo and was really violently sick, my tummy was so sore afterwards, i just sat in bed feeling a bit sorry for myself then had to get up as i'd promised OH a lift to work and not knowing i was going to be so ill he hadn't left enough time to make his own way there on public transport.

I called in at our new house afterwards to take some measurements and have now come home and been sitting around not doing much. I am hungry again but wary as we haven't really got much in ( we need to go to the supermarket) so it's a bit hit and miss if i will find something i can keep down!


----------



## Stilletto_Sam

Tea? Bleaurggghhh. Bananas? Double bleaurggghhh. At least they slip up easy enough I suppose.

Well, I went for my first acupuncture session today. I don't want to jinx things but I think I am feeling slightly better. Doc worked on my energy levels as well as the nausea. She analysed my tongue and asked if I was "tasting sour" Like yeah! All day! Got a lovely head massage but looked like a train wreck by the time I came out. My hair was all over the place. fingers crossed and watch this space!

It was good to get out into the sunshine this afternoon too. Bumped into my brother and sister in law and they treated me to a sarnie in Streat. Have kept it down so far. Wahoooooooooooooooo!!!

Morale is good today.


XXX


----------



## NIfirsttimer

woah thats great.. hope it continues to work!
im feeling very rough again. i feel like every day im getting worse and worse again. have zero energy, and zero apatite, and am finding it hard to keep anything down. im back to 3 cyclizine a day again, and i just want it to be OVER already! i know im almost there, but its seriously dragging in now. im so fed up & grumpy all the time!


----------



## craftymum

wow that's great Sam are you having any more sessions? Fingers crossed for you. Don't even think I could walk past the streat or anywhere that sells food at the minute, the smell alone would make me barf. I haven't had a cup of tea since I was 6 weeks, think I'll be drinking all the tea in Ulster when this is all over.
Hope you found something that stayed down rebaby, I'll be just having my usual cheese sandwich and it's doubtful that'll stay down but we have to keep trying, it's crap I just feel like a pig, I eat/drink I throw up so then I have to eat/drink some more just to make sure baby's ok and to keep me from returning to neely ward.
I'm sure you are fed up Kat, it's so unfair that there are all these women who don't have one days sickness when preg, and others who maybe only get a couple of weeks. It's so hard to try to stay upbeat about it all when you're throwing up so much, I never thought I'd still be being sick at this stage and now I just assume I will be sick for the entirety.
So fed up feeling like I have a constant hangover, and nothing at all seems to stay down unless I go to sleep straight after eating which isn't always possible.
I know I'm halfway there but the thought of another 20 weeks like this just makes me wanna jump off a cliff or something!
I've only been in our new car twice since we got it as travelling makes me 10 times worse after and I can't remember last time I drove, too scared to as I get really dizzy and funny vision at times, I must be low in iron or something.
At least I've got my scan next week so hopefully that'll cheer me up.


----------



## NIfirsttimer

i was the same hun.. i forgot what it was like to drive.. and it felt SO weird when i finally did again! i drive a landrover, and it felt HUGE & new all over again!!!!
i feel bad complaining when im this close to the end, and i know that you girlies are still suffering with a long stretch ahead.. i think i just got used to feeling a bit better again, so now that im back to dog rough, its like starting all over again. i just had to go throw up everything ive eaten today, i think maybe half the problem now is that theres just no room in there anymore. im thinking about switching back to the metclorpromide for good. at least that way i dont have so much to throw up! plus, the cyclizine only fends it off for an hr or 2, then when i do eventually throw up it tastes so bad! for an antisickness drug it sure tastes foul!

louise.. have yo tried eating any totally random and not necessarily tummy friendly foods? like rebaby and her fajitas, i found that sometimes the things that stayed down were the things i expected to come up most! i had no appatite at all, so dave just presented me with food and i tried to force myself to try a bit of whatever he gave me.. totally random things like curry chips sometimes stayed down where toast and water wouldnt. its hard to stomach eating things like that when you dont feel like it at all, but for me it seemed to work sometimes!

ooh and a really freaky thing happened earlier... this big foot was sticking out my side as it has been for the last few days.. its like a big egg appears under my skin, but today, it had TOES!!!!!!! like actual real toes i could almost grab hold of lol! i screamed so loud the foot vanished and the dog lept off the sofa and across the room!!!!!!!! maybe there really is a baby in there!!!


----------



## NIfirsttimer

sam.. meant to ask.. how long was th accupuncture session, and was there a funny smell in the place... im tempted to try it but worried i wouldnt make it thru the session without being ill on them.. especially if there is a smell with all the herbs etc.. and how much was it if u dont mind me asking?


----------



## NIfirsttimer

https://www.childbirth.org/articles/massage.html

HELP!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Rebaby

NIfirsttimer said:


> ooh and a really freaky thing happened earlier... this big foot was sticking out my side as it has been for the last few days.. its like a big egg appears under my skin, but today, it had TOES!!!!!!! like actual real toes i could almost grab hold of lol! i screamed so loud the foot vanished and the dog lept off the sofa and across the room!!!!!!!! maybe there really is a baby in there!!!

That made me laugh so much now MY dog is wondering what is going on! :rofl:

I agree re: the weirdest things staying down. Weetabix and weak tea? Baby says NO! Ham salad sandwich? You must be kidding! Fajitas...sure pass me the salsa :saywhat: I don't think it will work every day but it makes such a nice change to eat something tasty!


----------



## craftymum

LOL that must have been so freaky seeing her little toes, just think soon enough you'll be able to grab them for real! You're entitled to moan as much as anyone as although we may have a long way in front of us you've still been going through this the longest and it is so depressing!
Curry chips and salsa fajitas weird but maybe worth a try - if the smell doesn't make me hurl! I'm so scared to try anything remotely flavoured as it will hurt like hell coming up again, inside my mouth feels raw and so sore and I'm sure my breath must smell disgusting too.


----------



## craftymum

NIfirsttimer said:


> https://www.childbirth.org/articles/massage.html
> 
> HELP!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

make sure you trim those thumbnails now :rofl:


----------



## Stilletto_Sam

craftymum said:


> NIfirsttimer said:
> 
> 
> https://www.childbirth.org/articles/massage.html
> 
> 
> HELP!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> make sure you trim those thumbnails now :rofl:Click to expand...


OH. MY. GLORY.

This is the best laugh I've had all day! That and Kat's seeing toes on her belly. I have tears running down my face!

I had one stitch with Calvin (but because I had an episiotomy and forceps) and no tears whatsoever with Ben and guess what? I didn't massage me bits beforehand either :rofl: I can just visualise the kids hammering on the door of the bathroom to get in while I'm serenely massaging me fandango with a faraway look in my eyes...


----------



## NIfirsttimer

PMSL!!!

dave volunteered to help, but knowing him and the lack of bedroom action in our house lately, he would think it was some sort of freaky foreplay! thats the last bloody thing i need!

now i know why my old boss's trademark acrylic nails vanished the month before her baby was due lol!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Stilletto_Sam

For those who are interested, the initial consultation was free and the whole session lasted about an hour. Yes, there was a strange smell in the clinic, but honestly, it was not unpleasant and I actually commented to the receptionist that is was nice. So if I thought it was ok, then it probably is! 

Doc gave me some tips for after the session to control the urge to vomit by pressing hard on acupunture points-the points that Seabands target but not deep enough she said. I also was given herbal tablets to help the nausea and am assured that they are 100% safe for pregnancy. The treatment cost £30 + any medication you might want to purchase, but optional. I'm going back on Friday and to be honest I can't wait. I haven't felt this good since before I became pregnant-I'm even considering going back to the gym next week if I continue to feel well. If this works it's worth any penny. Girls, just don't get your hair done beforehand :rofl:

I even treated myself to a bottle of Lactulose afterwards-onwards and erm, downwards :blush:

Well, that's Sam's review for the day.

Fingers crossed.


----------



## craftymum

Sam I have these visions of you now, sitting in the square in Ards with your bird nest hair and your bottle of lactulose!!:rofl::rofl:

I never even knew about these massage techniques in my first pregnancy and I didn't tear at all after squeezing out an 8lb1oz baby! Know waht you mean about the foreplay Kat, Stephen would probably love to help me too when the time comes as he's not getting much action these days at all, a kiss on the cheek is about as much as I can stand at the minute! lol


----------



## NIfirsttimer

morning girlies!
well.... so far so good for me today! havent been sick once yet wooooon hooooooo!!
even managed to finish packing my hospital bag & do some laundry so far!

i think i lost a little bit of my plug this morning too! t'was a bit gross lol... wont give u TMI, but called midwife and she said it can start coming away in bits weeks before anything happens, so no need to panic.. its exciting tho.. if not a little scary! i think the realisation is just sinking in now... im actually going to have a baby! the little foot that keeps appearing at my side is really making me realise theres a BABY in there!


----------



## NIfirsttimer

right ladies.. i think its time for proper introductions dont you!!?/

lets see a photo of you all!


----------



## Stilletto_Sam

craftymum said:


> Sam I have these visions of you now, sitting in the square in Ards with your bird nest hair and your bottle of lactulose!!:rofl::rofl:

Louise, you do not know how near to the truth you are. I was waiting for the police to scoop me for being an alchie!
XXX


----------



## Stilletto_Sam

NIfirsttimer said:


> right ladies.. i think its time for proper introductions dont you!!?/
> 
> lets see a photo of you all!

Okaaaaaaaaaaaaaaay,

This most recent photo was originally posted in my TTC journal. It was taken on May 1st at my Sis-In-Law's wedding. I'm with my stepdaughter, Ruth and I was just 5 weeks pregnant.The Hyperemesis had just kicked-in and I was half stoned on Stemetil at the time! 4 days later I was in the Ulster Hospital.

(I _do_ have arms BTW, they're behind Ruth and Hub's shoulders!)
 



Attached Files:







helen wedding.jpg
File size: 22.9 KB
Views: 4


----------



## Stilletto_Sam

NIfirsttimer said:


> morning girlies!
> well.... so far so good for me today! havent been sick once yet wooooon hooooooo!!
> even managed to finish packing my hospital bag & do some laundry so far!
> 
> i think i lost a little bit of my plug this morning too! t'was a bit gross lol... wont give u TMI, but called midwife and she said it can start coming away in bits weeks before anything happens, so no need to panic.. its exciting tho.. if not a little scary! i think the realisation is just sinking in now... im actually going to have a baby! the little foot that keeps appearing at my side is really making me realise theres a BABY in there!


Woooooooooooooooooooooooo!! Your first baby is going to come soon!

I'm so glad that things seem to be moving for you. If you disappear into hospital, how will we know??

XXX


----------



## Stilletto_Sam

NIfirsttimer said:


> right ladies.. i think its time for proper introductions dont you!!?/
> 
> lets see a photo of you all!

Right. *NEXT!*


C'mon. Don't be shy, now.


----------



## NIfirsttimer

ok... this is me & oh at our engagement party!

https://media5.dropshots.com/photos/542847/20081115/214949.jpg

i have louises moby number so ill text her if theres any action and she can let u all know!
fingers crossed it wont be for a few weeks yet tho!


----------



## NIfirsttimer

heres a slightly more realistic one these days lol
https://media6.dropshots.com/photos/542847/20090328/110910.jpg


----------



## Rebaby

Have had a rotten morning here, we're collecting the van today so we can move all the furniture over the weekend (i say "we" but obviously i won't be doing a thing except driving the van! OH has a friend coming up from London to help out with the heavy lifting!)

Anyway it basically meant i had to get up at 6am and take OH into work, i was sick twice before we even got out of the door and as i obviously hadn't eaten it was grotty and painful. Fought back the nausea in the car but threw up again when i got in, and fell asleep on the sofa. I have more or less just woken up and i am starving but nervous! Don't really want to eat anything more as i've got a busy day ahead and it'll be made all the worse if i am vomiting every 5 minutes!

I might not be around much the next few days with the move, i doubt i'm going to be able to do much physically but i am going to try be as helpful as i possibly can under the circumstances! Look forward to catching up with you all once we're all settled in.

P.S. Nice pics ladies :thumpup: Not got any recent onces of myself but i am due another 'bump' pic now anyway so might dare to include my face on this one!


----------



## craftymum

Hi everyone, nice pics, I will try to get one of me up as soon as I work out how to get the flaming things off picasa (our web prog for photos) even hubby can't work it out and he is an IT analyst.

Rebaby, tke it really easy when you're moving and don't be lifting anything heavy, if you need to sit down and rest then do so, just get everyone you can involved to help you out. And remember do try to eat something as it'll be much worse for you if you don't :hugs:

I'm having crappy time too, so fed up with throwing up all day every day, wish it would end, I sat yesterday just wishing I'd never gotten pregnant, then I felt guilty for feeling like that as it's not the babys fault and I am looking forward to it, I just wish this sickness would stop.


----------



## craftymum

hope this works, this was taken just over a year ago


----------



## Stilletto_Sam

Great pics girls! It's nice to put faces to the names rather than imagining everybody's individual sick buckets and what has been thrown up today! Thanks.

Kat-I see you were in the same bed as me (LOL) I'd be scundered if anyone had've taken a pic of me in hospital-I wouldn't have been as photogenic as you are with roaring Hyperemesis!

Rebaby- Poor you. Please take it easy and if you have to sleep while everyone is working round you, then do. I echo Louise-eat something, even if you don't feel like it. Take care. Hope the move goes well and the sickness lifts soon and you're bouncing around again by the time you get back to us. 


Anybody else lurking who wants to post a pic? Are we _really_ a three woman thread?

XXX


----------



## Stilletto_Sam

Ok girls, so you can boot me off this thread if you wish. I am a fraud. Officially I have not retched, burped nauseously, gagged (except when brushing teeth) or thrown up for three days. I had a second acupuncture session today and I (dare I whisper it?) feel almost back to normal. I have eaten and drank normally and am even cooking a curry for dinner. Smells are not annoying me in the slightest (well, unless they are naturally rank!) My energy levels have almost returned. I managed to stay awake all day yesterday untill 11.30 last night! I haven't needed to nap for three days either and the perma-sour taste in my mouth has gone too.

I cannot believe it. If it has been the accupuncture, then it's bluddy marvellous. I hope this is it over. Oh pleeeeeeeeeeeeaaase let it be!

Girls, it's well worth a try if you can struggle out to a session. Honestly, I really feel that with only two goes, it has helped me. I'm going back on Monday and the cost be damned! I'm determined to get back to the gym next week too. Wahaaaaaaaaaaaaayy!!



XXX


----------



## Kota

Stilletto_Sam said:


> Anybody else lurking who wants to post a pic? Are we _really_ a three woman thread?
> 
> XXX


:argh:

*lurks* 

:blush:


----------



## Stilletto_Sam

:rofl: Well, yeah, I know all about you lady and you are an impostinator!!!! Yer not sick at all and I hope that you never are!


:hug:


XXX


----------



## craftymum

Hey Kota, come on don't be shy we really are a nice bunch on here.
Sam that's brilliant!!!! Hopefully it stays like that for you now, I couldn't even make it to go to one as after 14 weeks of constant boking, I really don't have any energy at all. 
I was really sick this morning and then had my usual toast at lunchtime and managed to keep it down but I think it's cos we've ran out of my essential fizzy lime and I really think if I don't drink I don't throw up as much - unless I eat cheese or ice cream as anything dairy just gets kicked straight back up again, I swear this baby hates me already!!
I've just been lying around half dozing all day as I feel really tired and really nauseous, I'm also finding it really hard to sleep at night and it's far too warm all day and all night now.
I have my scan on Tuesday and I'm very nervous about it but hopefully it will put my mind at rest, dreading the thought of having to get up and get dressed and make myself look semi presentable as these days I swear I look like a right messy tramp. Also don't relish the thought of the 20/30 minute drive to the Ulster as I get worse in the car.
Stephen's taking the whole day off work though so hopefully I'll be able to have a look at some prams somewhere on the way home, any suggestions where to look that's more or less on my journey? Where has a good selection? I'll probably just order one on line as it'll be cheaper than most of the shops.
Have a good evening everyone, I wish I could think of something to eat other than toast or cheese sandwiches, I'm so fed up but everything else just makes my stomach churn :hissy:

Update at 7pm Well girls, I just had a cheese sandwich and a drink (yay we have limeade again) and I thought I'd have some chocolate too, well it was delish but I threw it all up about 15 minutes after eating! Really do think fluids just don't work for me.
Another fun filled evening for me then!! Ah well at least I can watch Britains got talent on the telly to distract me while I'm puking!


----------



## Kota

Stilletto_Sam said:


> :rofl: Well, yeah, I know all about you lady and you are an impostinator!!!! Yer not sick at all and I hope that you never are!
> 
> 
> :hug:
> 
> 
> XXX

I know, I am the worst lurking impostinator in the whole of Bnb!:blush:

I really can't imagine what you ladies are going through, it sounds horrible. 

:hug: to you all.


----------



## NIfirsttimer

yay we have a lurker!!!! i was thinking it really was just the 4 of us lol!

sam.. same bed eh! lucky us.. think that was the last time i was in.... end of jan time.. dave took the photo to remind me how far id come, once i started feeling better.. look at the state of me i dont think my hair had seen a brush for about a week lol even tho i look like death warmed up in that pic.. i still like to see it, cos it really does remind me that ive come so far already.. u girls will be the same i promise!

sam.. im amazed at the results u have had.. im seriously considering giving it a go.. the idea of my last few weeks being sick free is amazing!

louise.. im telling you.. try some curry chips. worst can happen is they will come back again, but its worth a try.. you might be amazed!#

im starting to get worried that im gonna go really soon.. ive had strong pressure all day today, and sore lower back *(more than normal lol) im not ready yet lol!!!

anyone watching britans got talent? did you see that poor wee girl... i was in floods of tears watching her.. hope shes ok this next time!!


----------



## NIfirsttimer

louise... the big new mothercare at bloomfields is good, they have a fairly decent selection, plus smyths is next door and they have loads of baby stuff too, its the only place i can think of thats kind of on route for you..


----------



## craftymum

there's a shop in Bangor too, McCulloughs think they're good but expensive. We're watching Britains got talent, I felt so sorry for her too - Stephen, the evil man was laughing!! She'll def go through now. The male sopranos coming on now.


----------



## claire99991

hi girls just wanted to pop in and say hello, i dont know if i have regular morning sickness or sumthing a bit more servere,

with my daughter who is now 3 i was sick every day from week 6 to week 20 i was sick from the min i woke till i went to sleep it was worse in the evenings i was taken into hospital at 9 weeks and then again at 16 for IV fluids and i was put on sum medication to stop the sickness although now i carnt remember what all i remember it was little brown tablets. It got to the point where i couldnt keep any food or fluids down it come straight bk up and i was at the doctors every day having my urine tested for dehydration (when i wasnt in hosp) it made my life a living hell and i lost a lot of weight. At around 20 weeks it all calmed down and i got keep sum foods down. The doctor confrimed i had a servere form of morning sickness.

This is my 2nd baby and i fear the same thing is happening again, ive been sick from 5+3 im sick as soon as i get out of bed, i then come downstairs and im sick again and thru the day i will be sick sum more i feel sick all of my waking hours i dont get a brake from it and im struggling to keep any food down. fluids seem to be ok at the min. Its making my life a pure misery and i just find myself crying all the time, im such a wimp when it comes to being sick anyway i cry and get in a state. Is this happening again? are you more likely to get it with your 2nd baby? Im sat here at the min with laptop and bucket on my knee i dont think i have the strength to do this for the next 7 months, but what choice do i have :cry::cry::cry:

xxx


----------



## craftymum

Hi Claire, I'm sorry to hear you're suffering too, I too have been ill since week sick and I haven't actually gotten dressed and went out anywhere since I was 7 weeks apart from when I have to go to docs or hosp. I've also been in and out of hosp for fluids and I'm now 20+3 and it doesn't show any sign of letting up at all, it sounds like it could be the start of it for you again but you may be lucky and it may pass when you get to 12 weeks, I really hope it does for you as having hyperemesis is a living hell. I think if you've had it before you're more likely to get it again but it doesn't mean that you will, some ladies have it with all their pregnancies and some just get it once there's isn't really a set pattern.
As long as you're able to maintain fluids it should at least keep you out of hospital but get to your GP and get some medication to help with the sickness. I don't know what tablets you were on the last time, I take cyclizine but they don't really work for me as everytime I eat I throw up although I find it much worse if I eat any dairy products or take a drink which is crap as I need to drink to stay hydrated! Everyone on this thread will know exactly what you are going through and I really feel so sorry for you having a 3 year old to deal with as well as that must be so hard, do you have anyone to help you out? 
I'm lucky in that way as my daughter is now 16 so she can more or less look after herself now, I was also very sick while I was pregnant with her and was given something for the sickness but was never gave any advice or told anymore about it, I was sick with her for pretty much 8 months but it was not as severe as this and I never ended up in hospital as I was still able to eat, drink and function.
The hardest thing is that noone else really seems to understand unless they have suffered it too, I get all the 'at least you're halfway there now', and, 'oh I had morning sickness too and I just got on with it' comments but people don't seem to realise that is no consaltion as the thought of another 20 minutes like this never mind 20 weeks is unbearable. It is a very isolating and depressing illness.
Big :hugs: to you and I really hope it does pass for you soon.


----------



## NIfirsttimer

hey claire.. welcome to the club that no one wants to be part of!
it does sound very much like you are experiencing hyperemesis.. i think the official line is that if it requires hospitalisation for iv fluids then its officially hyperemesis, but i think most of us agree that theres a fair bit of suffering involved before you get to that point too... 
my journey so far has been a little like your first one.. i was really sick from the start, and in & out of hospital, but around 24 weeks i think, it started to ease. now im still sick every day, but i can eat a little more normally and feel a fair bit better.. 

i think hyperemesis is meant to be more severe in first pregnancys, but age is also a factor, so i guess the 2 kind of cancel each other out.. theres just no telling if it will be worse or better in subsequent pregnancies.. i know i wont be in a hurry to find out lol! you are very brave trying it again!

have you seen ur GP this pregnancy for the sickness? its important to get the help right from the very start, there are a few different meds to try, and it seems that different ones work better for different people, louise & I seem to do better on cyclizine, whereas sam swears by her metclorpromide.. so it might be worth trying some out to see what suits you best, also, as im sure you know from last time, make sure the dr is keeping a good eye on ur urine for ketones, as although we all hate the dreaded iv fluids.. sometimes its what we need.

as for getting down about it. we have all been there hun. theres nothing that can describe that feeling, i just know i never want to feel it again. all you can do is just rest rest and rest, eat what u can when u can, and try above all else to get some fluids in. just try to take each day as it comes, each hr if u need too.. dont think about the long stretch ahead, just get thru today, and deal with tomorrow tomorrow.

i know it doesnt help you now.. but i can promise that i ffelt exactly the same as you.. i thought there was no way i would survive 9 months, but im nearly there now, and you will be too. its a battle.. but you WILL win it, you just gotta fight hard hun

big big hugs xxx


----------



## claire99991

Thank you so much for the replies i really appreciate them and it just makes you feel better to know there is people who know exactly what your going thru.

I havent been to my GP yet although im hoping to get a appt for tomorow, i havent even had my pregnancy confirmed yet as when i found out i left it a week then i rang my doctors and they said my GP was on holiday for 2 weeks. She is back on monday, i could have seen another doctor but i have been trying to get pregnant for 11 cycles, i have 1 ovary and PCOS and my GP has been doing tests on me and my OH she knows my history and i just find her really sympathetic where the other doctors arent so nice. So im going to try get in to see her tomorow. I will tell her about the sickness and that im struggling to cope with a 3 year old and a job.

I do have help on the evenings and weekends with my daughter from my OH but he has his owne plumbing buisness so he works quite long hours. And i work as well only part time, I feel like a bad mum because im struggling to make her food let alone run around the park with her or take her swimming, the weather has been so gorgeous yet i carnt face going far as i just throw up in the street! i have to take bags with me wherever i go in the car and i just feel drained i dont even have the energy for housework its all forced. 

Well last night when i had posted in this section i logged of my computer and i felt SO ill and sure enough i was sick into my (old) washing up bowel on my knee, it was all the food i had managed but i felt so much better for being sick, when im sick usually i try to keep it minimul and really try and stop myself being sick and i dont feel any better for it but last night i allowed myself to be sick properly my stomach was emptied and i felt so much better for a whole hour i didnt feel sick and then i went to bed without hugging my towel. So i have decided not to fight it when im sick i just need to allow my body to bring it all up and i might get a little relief for a while.

Ill let you know what my GP says tomorow and thank you again for the warm welcome i feel so sorry for both of you its really awful and no one understands how miserable it can make you. I hope you have a sick free day xxxx


----------



## NIfirsttimer

yep i was the same as you.. before this is HATED throwing up.. id fight it and fight it as llong as i could.. and get quite distressed by it all, but now, ive realised its better to just go with it, if it needs to come up then it needs to come up... and sometimes it does give me a bit of relief.. dont fight it.

what are we all like with our various buckets and bowls!


----------



## craftymum

I am so fed up today,the sun is splitting the trees and I'm stuck indoors being sick as usual, feel like all I do is moan these days!
Hubby's upstairs painting our room so I'm on the sofa (with my bucket of course) and it's killing me running up and downstairs every time I need the loo, I swear my legs just will not carry my weight, I feel so exhausted and bored.
Really can't cope with much more of this, I thought it would've eased a little by now but as time goes by I just get weaker and sicker. I feel like a real fat ugly mess and my mouth tastes like poo! I just wish this would end :cry:


----------



## Stilletto_Sam

I hope the silence on this thread means that all you lovely ladies are feeling well and are out enjoying the brilliant sunshine and not lying about being sick!!


:hug:



XXX


----------



## NIfirsttimer

lol i was doing both.. lying about in the sun and being sick!
have been a bit worried today... last week at my antenatal i had bloods and urine checked. urine showed white blood cells so they sent it off for investigation. results came back on friday and were clear, so no UTI. anyway, i forgot to call about the bloods on monday, and this morning my GP called me. She said that my bloods showed 'significant signs of infection' so i have to go and see her in the morning. she said she couldnt tell what type of infection.. just that there is one, and its not a uti cos urine was clear. she was asking how i was feeling.. if i have a temp etc, but odly enough i feel pretty good compared to recently...i don t really know what 'normal' is anymore!
so back to the dr at 9.30am ughhhhhhh for more bloods and poking about!

we have our first antenatal class tonight.. will report back on how it goes..have been in 2 minds about whether to go or not, as i think they are fairly basic.. but think we are going anyway!


----------



## craftymum

I wish sam! Was off for my scan this morning and everything went well, watch out girlies as there's a male midwife at the Ulster!! He was very nice though but don't know how I feel about him being down there on the big day!! took a trip into mothercare on the way home to look at prams but didn't really see any I liked. Still throwing up though, have thrown up twice since I got home and just went to my bed as was exhausted from being out. How are you feeling today?
Hope everything goes ok at the docs Kat, I'm sure it's something simple that can be easily sorted with a short course of antibiotics they probably just have to be more cautious when dealing with pregnant ladies.
Hope ante natals go well, let us know how they go as I'm booked in for 2 at the end of September and one on my due date!! Prob have to either cancel or rearrange them. My friend went to them a couple of years ago and she said they were really boring and a waste of time.


----------



## Stilletto_Sam

NIfirsttimer said:


> lol i was doing both.. lying about in the sun and being sick!
> have been a bit worried today... last week at my antenatal i had bloods and urine checked. urine showed white blood cells so they sent it off for investigation. results came back on friday and were clear, so no UTI. anyway, i forgot to call about the bloods on monday, and this morning my GP called me. She said that my bloods showed 'significant signs of infection' so i have to go and see her in the morning. she said she couldnt tell what type of infection.. just that there is one, and its not a uti cos urine was clear. she was asking how i was feeling.. if i have a temp etc, but odly enough i feel pretty good compared to recently...i don t really know what 'normal' is anymore!
> so back to the dr at 9.30am ughhhhhhh for more bloods and poking about!
> 
> we have our first antenatal class tonight.. will report back on how it goes..have been in 2 minds about whether to go or not, as i think they are fairly basic.. but think we are going anyway!


Bummer! Mystery infection? Glad you seem well otherwise, though. You still being sick, love?
Ante natal classes are fine for first time parents I suppose. I'll not be going to any as I don't want to travel and I have expereinced two completely differnt labours and births.I know that no matter how you are taught to breathe and whatever your birth plan may be, your body and your baby have very different ideas and you tend to go with the flow (LOL) when the time comes. Hope you enjoy your first class and maybe you'll get a bit of craic!

XXX


XXX


----------



## Stilletto_Sam

Louise, did you get a scan picture? Did seeing your baby again not give you a wee boost to lift your mood?

I am sorry that you are still feeling rough and I wish there was something that I could say to give you hope. Hang on in there girl. I truly hope that you wake up some morning and it has vanished.


XXX


----------



## craftymum

yea got 3 wee pictures, was good to see that everything was ok even with me being so sick. We got to find out what sex it is. Keeping it secret though but thought I'd let you know just in case you wanted to find out when your time comes. They do have signs everywhere saying not to ask but guess it just depends who you get on the day. Been sick 3 times today since about 2pm, thought when I wasn't sick this morning I was going to get a days peace but no chance! Felt weird looking at prams today but didn't see any I liked in mothercare.


----------



## claire99991

craftymum im so sorry your being so sick :( i carnt imagine how you must feel after 21 weeks you poor thing. hugz xx

well i had to go for a early scan yesterday as i had a small bleed on sunday everything was fine there was a baby and a heartbeat in the right place, i really struggled with drinking 2 pints of water though cos i felt so :sick: and i got a telling of cos my bladder was empty. Didnt manage any tea last night or the night before and ive been sick this morning but only a little as i have nothing to bring up really. We have friends coming to stay at the weekend i need to find the energy to clean my house and walk hollie up to the shop as we have no food in, it wouldnt matter if it was just me but the little one still needs to eat. My GP wasnt intrested in the sickness so ill speak to my midwife in a couple of weeks when i see her, its not as bad this pregnancy i must admit sum days i dont throw up at all i just feel sick all day but i guess its still pretty early days.


----------



## NIfirsttimer

ugh i hate the way GP's are so dismissive about it all.. i had to throw up in the dr's room before he realised how bad i was, but thankfully he took it seriously from there...just keep pestering them hun until they take you seriously. 

well i went to the dr about my mystery infection.. she couldnt tell me much more than it was a bacterial infection of some sort, so now i have a course of antibiotics to try to keep down!

antenatal classes were actually quite good. not sure i learnt too much that i didnt already know, but it was good to hear it all comfirmed, and to hear the ulsters perspective on things.. have some decisions to make too about vitamin K and the drug they give you to expell placenta.. 
next week is pain relief so that one will be interesting!
i have to say i was surprised at the age range.. i thought 30 i might be among the older people in the group, but actually id say we were defo among the youngest couples there! reassuring!

the midwife who took the class was fab.. but i have to say that i was disapointed that it took me to be 35 weeks before i learnt that theres a whole team of community midwives based at holywood arches available to see at anytime. my gp doesnt have a community midwife so i just see the dr, and theres been plenty of times id have loved a chat with a midwife but thought that it wasnt possible! also.. some people in the group had been invited to the ulster last week for a workshop about the home from home suite, and water birthing.. i didnt know anything about it and since i wanted a water birth, could have used it.. but hey.. 

next week we get to watch a video of a birth lol.. that'll be fun!


----------



## craftymum

Hi Claire, I'm so sorry you're having such a hard time getting help. can you not see a different GP? It's great that everything is ok with the baby, can't believe they told you off as I remember having an early scan done when I was admitted to hospital for fluids and I was so dehydrated yet they still managed to pick up the heartbeat and measure the baby. What do they expect from you when you're being so sick! I had my 20 week scan yesterday and everything was great I was worried about my bladder being empty as I just couldn't drink or I would've threw up but the scan was great and really clear so don't worry about trying to drink loads for your next one either, just tell them you did but you threw up in the car park on the way. They can't say too much about that.
Can you not cancel your friends coming? It's an awful lot of stress you don't really need at the minute, unless they are understanding enough to help you out a lot while they are there. I don't know how you manage a 3 year old when you're so sick, I can't even look after myself at the minute I'm so glad I don't have any other little ones to worry about. I threw up this morning again and was emptying my bucket down the loo and spilled it all over the bathroom floor, I could've just cried I know it happens but I just felt so stupid.


----------



## craftymum

Hey Kat, you may want to skip that birth video at your stage LOL!!
Crazy that you only found out about the midwifes now, we do have a community midwife but I was told she'll only come out to me if I'm not able to go in and see my GP, she will visit me at home after the birth though but that's it so like you I feel a bit neglected in that way too although the midwife in the ulster yesterday told me that they're there 24/7 if I have any worries no matter how simple just to call them rather than sitting at home worrying about it.


----------



## craftymum

Hey Kat, you may want to skip that birth video at your stage LOL!!
Crazy that you only found out about the midwifes now, we do have a community midwife but I was told she'll only come out to me if I'm not able to go in and see my GP, she will visit me at home after the birth though but that's it so like you I feel a bit neglected in that way too although the midwife in the ulster yesterday told me that they're there 24/7 if I have any worries no matter how simple just to call them rather than sitting at home worrying about it. What age was the oldest couple at the classes roughly? You'd have thought there would've been some girls in their 20's there.


----------



## NIfirsttimer

yep i was expecting it to be mostly 20;s.. id say the oldest were defo 40's.. id put the average at late 30's for sure.. and we were almost all first timers too!


----------



## claire99991

i remember when i went to antenatal classes i was around 26 weeks i think with my daughter and they played this video for this lady giving birth there was pure silence in the room all the men looked uncomfy and all the woman's jaws hit the floor and they looked terrifed including me! 

craftymum i so no how you feel about spilling your sick and just wanting to cry, you will be so exhausted and fed up everything will make you upset. Im so sorry you have been so poorly it seems so unfair, it might ease up though soon i think mine stopped around 21 weeks. xxx

Our friends are only staying the 1 night and the saterday day so they will just have to put up with me bing sick, there really lovely though so i dont want to cancel, my house i could just cry at my OH said he will do sum housework when he gets in from work tonight which is sweet of him. 

I think i have a phobia about being sick, i hate it so much i cry my eyes out and im shouting no no no no just before it comes it sounds quite pathetic but ive always hated it. I think im stopping myself being sick and i need to just let it come up the times i have i have felt so better for being sick, the past 2 nights ive gone to bed clutching towels not moving a inch in bed cos i can feel it all sat in my stomach, it like its not digesting its just sitting there and i can feel it, really hard to explain but my tummy at the top just feels so full like i need to be sick but then i stop myself i wish i could just let it go but i dont really no how after traning myself to stop it.


----------



## NIfirsttimer

claire i was exactly the same at the start.. now i barely even think about it in that way at all. i just had to accept that it was going to be an everyday occurance, and i just went with it. i think i probably got to the point where i hadnt the energy to fight it anymore.. i still hate seeing it, so i hang over the toilet with my eyes closed and my hand on the flusher so i can get rid of it fast, which helps. that and just breathing too... sometimes just the act of getting into a throwing up position at the toilet is enough to tell your brain that its ok to be sick.. dont be scared tho hun.. its not so bad once it actually comes up and you get a bit of a rest from the nausea for a few mins. there were loads of times at the start that i actually made myself sick too... this sounds a bit weird, but sometimes u really need to be sick and ur brain is fighting it too much.. its not pleasant sticking ur fingers down your throat but it does the job if u know what i mean. 
big hugs to u all xx


----------



## craftymum

I know what you mean, I hate being sick, I just sit and cry after but it is better to get rid of it as it will give you a bit of relief even if it's only for 5 minutes. I really hope it does stop soon, I know Kat is still throwing up at 35 weeks. I went for my scan yesterday and we nipped into mothercare on the way home, I was absolutely knackered and my back was killing me I just couldn't wait to get home and get back into bed. Tried a few chips the other night and a slice of garlic bread just a small portion from Stephen's tea just to see if something different would stay down but no it all came back up again and it was very unpleasant indeed. I've started eating a taste of ice cream or a solero at nights cos it doesn't hurt my throat as much when I throw everything back up again. I hate the fact that I'm missing out on all this lovely weather, thank God for the internet or I think I would be insane by now!


----------



## craftymum

maybe when this is all over we will never catch any tummy bugs ever again, I think we've done enough chucking up to last a lifetime or 3!


----------



## claire99991

you know ive never had a tummy bug in my life isnt that strange, im 26 this month and never had a tummy bug maybe this is why im so scared of being sick do you think? 

have you girls lost any weight with all the sickness, just a question cos i lost 2 stone with my daughter but ive only lost a pound so far! thats the only welcome side effect for me im afraid as a size 14-16 it wouldnt be a bad thing to throw a few pounds up lol gotta think of the positives.

the ice cream is a good idea hun, i had sum mint choc ice cream last night instead of any tea and i love ice lollies and ice pops cos it just turns to water doesnt it, 

im going to take your advice and when i feel like i need to be sick im gonna sit at the toilet and just not fight it. xxx


----------



## NIfirsttimer

at my worst i was 2st lighter than when i first got pregnant... ive been slowly putting it back on, but im still a lot smaller than before, im wearing size 12 maternity clothes whereas i was a healthy 14 before, almost all of my pre preg tops still fit, despite my considerable bump! your right, it is the ONE and ONLY advantage of being so ill.. we dont hve baby weight to loose after they come!

the tummy bug thing is bound to be connected. my brother HATES throwing up loads too, so even when he has a tummy bug, he doesnt throw up, it just comes the other end (TMI) its a vicious circle because the fact your never sick means its bound to be more scary when you are.. my dr told me that it actually requires your body to work very hard, releases loads of adrenaline etc, its not an easy thing for your body to do.. maybe you need to sort of train yourself. i know that sounds totally weird, but to my pregnant brain it makes sense lol!


----------



## craftymum

I lost 10lbs but I couldn't even afford to lose this as it left me underweight, I'm normally a size 8-10 and still able to fit into my normal clothes as I've now only just reached the weight I was pre pregnancy, I think it must be due to baby and placenta etc as it's certainly not from what I'm eating. Although all my cropped trousers are very uncomfy as I guess my shape has changed a bit now but maternity stuff is too big I even tried size 6 maternity trousers and they were great apart from the length, they were too short and didn't come in a longer length. I guess that is the only good thing as after this is over we will be able to fit into our jeans again quicker, it's the flabby belly I'm worrying about though as from what I remember it takes ages to shift it! Good thing about being due in October though means there's plenty of time to do it before the summer sets in again.


----------



## NIfirsttimer

oh help ive had period type pains for a few hours now.. PLEASE dont let this be anything yet lol... IM NOT READY!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## craftymum

OMG hope you're ok!! Keep us posted!


----------



## Stilletto_Sam

Oh Kat! That's definately something starting there! I'm so excited! Please keep us posted. I hope all goes well for you and that labour is short and "sweet". (That's if you don't make it back on here beforehand!)

Louise! Excited for you too that you found out what you're having. I'm dying to ask you but I know you won't tell! :cry: Can I ask you, though for future reference how you went about asking the sonographer seeing as there were signs everywhere? I am going for my first proper scan on Friday but I suppose it's too early to ask anyway. I want to know what I'm having this time but Hubs doesn't so there may be a conflict of interest there!

Claire, welcome to the thread! Sorry to see you here if you know what I mean (in the nicest possible way) I don't know if you have read further back re. your stomach not shifting food. I am currently taking Metoclopramide which works by emptying the stomach quickly so there's nothing to bring up, although I suppose you have to enjoy dry retching as a trade-off!!! I've seen you around on other threads but I'm happy to say hello at this late stage and on a thread about being sick. Ah well.

Me? I had a setback this evening before dinner where I was sick-or rather dry heaving. I think I may have been hungry so I'm hoping the spag bol I had for dinner stays down. That's the first time in a week, so fingers crossed that I'm still on the up.


XXX


----------



## craftymum

Hi Sam I'm glad the sickness seems to be easing off for you a bit, I'll keep everything crossed for you.
When I had my 12 week scan it was in a different room but yesterday it was in a special scan room, lights off and all. The sonographer was Dr Holmes and to be honest our first impression was that she looked a bit grumpy but after she'd done all her checks and measurements and showed us what everything was she asked if we had any questions and I said I was so glad that everything was ok as I'd been so worried with being so sick, Stephen then said the one thing we'd like to ask is the one thing we're not allowed to ask and she just said 'would you like to know' we both said yes if you can see it and she went ahead and looked and then just told us. My friend was in after me and she asked and apparantely she wouldn't tell her so I guess she must have felt sorry for me or maybe it's just the way we asked, I don't know but leave it til the very end like we did and see if that makes a difference, they wont be able to see it anyway until your 20 week scan. It is great knowing as it means we know what colour to buy now!


----------



## claire99991

NIfirsttimer said:


> oh help ive had period type pains for a few hours now.. PLEASE dont let this be anything yet lol... IM NOT READY!!!!!!!!!!!!

how u getting on, period cramps were my 1st signs of contractions, after my waters went all over my bed! :rofl:

sam, yea seen you around a lot as well hun, nice to speak to you :) glad the sickness is easing, them tablets sound good i think food or drink stays in my stomach for hours and hours and hours.

craftymum its so good the sonofropher took pity and told you what it was, its slighty weird though isnt it that sum hospitals do it and sum dont, when i had my daughter she wouldnt tell me so i paid for a 3d scan to find out what it was, and now i live in a differnt town when i went for my early scan yesterday there was a notice up saying they could tell you the sex of the baby just to be aware that its not 100% accurate. I would love to tell couples if i was a sonogropher what they were having i think it would be so exciting.


----------



## claire99991

forgot to say i was sick about half hour ago but there wasnt a lot there, im going to try and eat a strawberry yoghurt very slowly see if it stays down.


----------



## craftymum

claire99991 said:


> forgot to say i was sick about half hour ago but there wasnt a lot there, im going to try and eat a strawberry yoghurt very slowly see if it stays down.


Hope the yogurt works Claire, I'm off to bed now, just been sick myself. Had a crappy day today. I agree that it's stupid that some hospitals wont tell. I think we have the right to know if we want to.


----------



## Stilletto_Sam

I think the hopitals err on the side of caution in case of lawsuits from getting the sex wrong. I had my other two in the (now demolished) Jubilee Maternity at the City Hospital and their policy was not to tell either. I think I'll pay for a private scan and go on my own at 20 weeks if Hubs doesnt want to know.

Have a good (ish) evening ladies. I'm off to bed as I'm tired too.


XXX


----------



## claire99991

the apprentice, ive taped it and then of to bed for me to xx


----------



## NIfirsttimer

hmmm had a long bath and they seem to have eased off a bit... i feel horribly sick tho. fighting with my dinner to keep it down.. just took a cyclazine and settling down to concentrate on the apprentice that i recorded while in the bath! hopefully there wont be any action tonight!

our 20 week scan was in that room too.. but it was a radiographer did it not a dr.. she wasnt for giving anything away at all :-( i think it just depends on who you get on the day but its defo worth asking!

claire.. well done on being sick! sounds mad, but i know its a big deal. hopefully the yoghurt stays down xx


----------



## claire99991

yoghurt didnt stay down it took me 25 min to eat half of it and then was bk up in minutes oh well, night girls glad the cramps eased xxx


----------



## craftymum

glad your cramps eased Kat, just keep an eye though could be the start of something!
Claire I'm sorry the yogurt didn't stay down, I find when I eat any dairy products they come straight back up again too, the only things I can tolerate though are cheese and ice cream, though ice cream I'm lucky if it lasts 5 minutes, it's usually still cold when I throw it up but it tastes nice and it doesn't hurt on the way back up again, I have to have something nice to take the stinking taste from my mouth even if it is just for 5 mins! I usually love yogurts and milk but I haven't touched these since I started being sick, I went right off tea and diet coke too. (prob a good thing though as I practically lived on the stuff) I can only eat cheese cold I can't have it melted like in a toastie or something - I really really miss eating nice proper food. When we were at mothercare the other day all I could see was the big rolo McFlurry sign at Macdonalds and I really wanted one but I decided against it as really didn't want to throw up in the car. I really wish there was a miracle cure or a miracle food that would make us all feel better instantly but until then we just have to struggle on. Hope everyone is feeling ok this morning, I hardly slept last night, finding I just can't get comfy and my back is starting to get really sore too. Thought about one of those body pillows but I toss and turn so much (always have) it wouldn't really be much good to me so I guess I'll have to put up with sleepless nights as well as HG. Ah well only 133 days to go!!


----------



## claire99991

craftymum awww u poor thing the pillows are really good you should maybe try one, Ice cream is a great idea im going to try sum later

well after the yoghurt incident i went to bed i was lying there with my OH and i could just felt so ill then all of a sudden i dived out of bed to run to the bathroom but by this point i had already been sick in my hair and on the floor then it started out of my nose and was burning :( it did give me sum relief to be able to fall asleep though but today i feel rubbish again im retching but there is nothing there so i dont think much will come up i havent drank or eaten anything today so far and its 1pm carnt face it but yet im hungry as well and the hunger is making me feel sick so i carnt win, i have lost 2lb since getting pregnant i think this was about the time in my last pregnancy that i starte loosing weight.


----------



## craftymum

aw Claire poor you that's horrible I hate it when it comes down my nose too, it's so painful. I hope you were able to get some sleep and that it eases off for you a bit. I've been throwing up all day today too, it's worse when the weather is so nice and we can't enjoy it. I hope the ice cream works for you. Just try to get plenty of fluids into you so you don't end up in hospital with dehydration as that really is horrible though if you need to then do as it really does help you feel better for a while. I toss and turn so much though I always have, every 5 minutes I'm changing sides so don't think the pillow would be much good as it'd only get in the way when I'm tossing about so much. Pity though as I have heard they are great. Have you tried nibbling on apples? It's the only thing I find that will actually stay down as long as I don't eat it with any other food. Worth a try.


----------



## claire99991

how u doing craftymum have u managed any food today?

i was sick this afternoon but i had a empty stomach so it was just liquid but i got so hungry i went to the chippy at tea time and had chips and gravy, its gonna be gross on the way bk up bugger it seemed such a good idea at the time i did enjoy them though, 1st meal in 3 days


----------



## Stilletto_Sam

Aw Claire, you poor lamb, you're so miserable. Have you considered medication now that you're finding it hard to keep anything down. Did you get anything in your last pregnancy when you were ill?

Funny, Louise you should mention apples. The only thing that seemed to work for any amount of time was nibbing on really sour apples like Granny Smiths, those or oranges-at least they slid back up easily again. Gross, I know, but these things have to be taken into consideration!

Has there been any news of Kat? I've been wondering about her all day.

I go for my scan tomorrow and we're excited as anything here.


XXX


----------



## NIfirsttimer

im here.....still miserable and very uncomfy! i dunno if anything is happening but i sure feel grumpy as hell! serious hormone rush going on too.. i was stood making dinner tonight crying over nothing lol. i almost ate the face off dave a while ago for scratching his arm lol! on top of it all these antibiotics are really making me more sick... i threw up about 5 times today starting at 5am :-( 
the house is driving me nuts. i NEED it all to be tidy and perfect and its not happening :-(
i think im losing the plot!
going to eat some strawberries now and watch Big bro then head for bed (and sob into my pillow for a while lol)


----------



## claire99991

awww u poor thing i know that you get that feeling towards the end of wanting everything ready and perfect and clean but dont put to much pressure on yourself especailly when your on these antibiotics you carnt do it all when your being so sick hun i hope you feel better tomorow xxxx

sam i had sum meds given to me in my 1st pregnancy dont remember what they were called i was on a high dosage and they made it so i could stomach fluids, my GP wasnt at all concerned about my sickness she said its normal and almost every pregnant person gets it and basically to shut up whinging. Ill speak to my midwfife when i see her, im getting used to being sick in a way im not so scared anymore and ill let it come up, its the retching i hate. Anyway ive only been sick once today so thats good it might change as when im trying to go to sleep im usally sick but at the min its just been the once. xxx


----------



## craftymum

Morning everyone, How are you all today? I had a crap night last night was throwing up constant from about 8pm for 2 hours it was awful, my throat and my nose were so sore. I weighed myself today and I've lost a pound, I know it's not much but I'm scared in case I'm going to start losing again. I have an antenatal on Tuesday with my GP so I'm going to ask about alternative meds cos cyclizine just isn't working for me at all. I have a sick line for another 4 weeks but I think I'll have to go in and see my boss and see about starting maternity leave early, I feel like I'm messing them about as I haven't seen any of them since I stopped work at the end of Feb but I'm also scared they'll all think I'm just taking the p**s, but even if I woke up tomorrow feeling great and able to have a normal day I still don't think I'm going to have enough energy to return to work for the rest of this pregnancy, a trip to mothercare nearly killed me on Tuesday! Was nice to get out though even if I did suffer for it after. 
Hoping to get over to Bangor in the morning to look at prams and maybe see if I can buy myself a new top to cheer myself up cos I feel like I really have nothing to wear at the minute and I know I don't go out much but I still want to feel good when I do. I gave my Mum a list yesterday of bits and bobs I want for when baby is here and I'd written down Johnsons baby bath but she read it wrong and came back with an actual baby bath!! Ah well we would've needed one anyway, I'm going to get one of those support seats for the bath too as I don't like slippy babies, it scares me! She did buy me a lovely wash bag from boots and some baby bibs which I got annoyed at her for as she bought them for a certain sex being the one that she wants it to be, instead of just buying something neutral and I told her she should have just left them if there was nothing else! At least it was only bibs, the annoying thing is though she's right in her predictions and part of me wishes she was wrong just so she wont be gloating after and saying how she just knew what it was going to be! Families can be so annoying though I'm prob overreacting a bit too.

Kat what antibiotics are you taking? I find amoxycillan is very hard on my stomach and I find taking them about half an hour after eating is usually best - hard though when you're throwing up so much anyway.

Sam hope your scan goes well today, let us know how it goes. I also found granny smiths apples good, it's weird isn't it. Are you still feeling better, do you have any more sessions with the accupuncturist?

Claire how are you today? Hope your gravy chips managed to stay down ok. Hopefully your midwife will help you et some meds, some Doctors just refuse to do anything for you before 12 weeks which is so silly cos you probably need it most right now. I know what you mean about getting used to being sick, for me it's a normal way of life now and I hate it but I can't remember what feeling 'normal' is like anymore. 

I'm going to try to get an appointment with the local hairdresser just for a dry trim cos it's driving me nuts at the minute and I don't really want to have to travel up to Ards to see my usual one.
If I manage that my next mission will be the dentist as I'm overdue a check up and I'm so worried about the effects of all the acid from all this chucking up on my teeth. Luckily I haven't been having any bleeding gums or anything so hopefully it'll be ok.


----------



## NIfirsttimer

morning girls.. feeling a bit better today, although i did have a good cry this morning after being sick... the antibiotics are amoxycillan indeed.. and now they are giving me thrush which always happens when i take them. oh the joys!
louise.. i think getting your hair done is a fab idea.. take some limeade, and just explain u might need to do a runner half way thru, and i bet it will make you feel a million times better. my first hyperemesis haircut was amazing.. i felt like a REAL person again for a while!

its weird about the apples isnt it.. i was the same. i think its something to do with the sourness.. i also found that sour sweeties helped, and limes have been my constant companion since day one. maybe its something to do with the tummy acid and food acid combo?

claire. your dr clearly has never been there. i hate it when they imply that its normal to be unable to keep anything at all down, and not eat for days on end. how on earth can that be normal :-(
hope your midwife is more clued up about it, and gets on the case. i think having someone confirm that you are more sick than is normal and u need help, is a big thing. like a relief and confirmation that you arent just being 'weak' or anything of that rubbish. 
really glad that you are finding vomitting less scary too. sometimes it just needs to come up, and holding it in and fighting it just makes you feel worse! soon you will be a pro like louise and the rest of us!

im officially now on maternity leave, have been a bit sad thinking about what it should be like.. leaving work, all the fuss and excitement, and spending my days getting stuff ready.. instead ive been off since nov.. its all done, and im still miserable, and half the people i work with probably dont even remember who i am! in a way its like we are robbed of having a nice exciting pregnancy like other people get.


----------



## craftymum

Kat they are the worst antibiotics for making everyone sick, even when we prescribe them in work a lot of people say don't give me that one. Just try to take it after food and that should hopefully help.I know what you mean about work as noone from my work has even sent me as much as a text to ask how I am, my boss expects me to call in and see them some day but I just don't want to, when I go out it's about all I can manage without having to worry about questions like when do you think you'll be back or similar. Hopefully you will start to feel a bit better so you can at least enjoy your last few weeks, looks like I'm going to be like you and still be suffering to the bitter end.
Hoping to get appointment with hairdresser next Sat morning don't even know what she's like but haven't heard anything bad and a dry trim should be safe enough, she'll die though as my scalp is a mess it is so dry and horrible since I got pregnant and I can't seem to get it cleared.


----------



## Stilletto_Sam

Hi girls,

I'm so sorry you all are still feeling rough and miserable and even having to use up some of your maternity leave to only feel wretched is a real bummer. Louise, hopefully your haircut will make you feel more feminine and human again. I'm dying to know what you're having. I think there maybe some clues in your mothers preferences-but we'll see *wink* I was thinking of strolling along to Mothercare tomorrow to maybe get my bottom drawer for the baby started, maybe buy some vests (oh so daring already!)

Kat, I predict that you'll go this weekend-I saw them preparing the bed in the laboutr ward for you this afternoon. Soon HG will be a distant memory!

Claire. Hope you enjoyed the gravy chip and it stayed down. What you are going through is certainly not normal for pregnancy and I think you should make your doc aware of just how completely miserable you are and get the appropriate help. It's terrible having to look after a toddler too. I know what you're going through as when I was expecting Ben I had Calvin to run after and he was an autistic and hyperactive (in the true sense of the term) 2 year old. I think at one stage I actually was glad to get into the hospital for a drip for the second time just to get a rest from caring for him. Honestly.

Well, I had my dating scan ths afternoon. It is showing me at being 12 weeks exactly instead of 11+1. EDD is Boxing Day, not Christmas Eve as my GP told me. Hmm. The doctor who did the scan (an SHO called Simon-very lovely in all sense of the word!!) said that if I show a week ahead at 20 week scan, then they'll adjust my due date accordingly. The :baby:baby:baby: was asleep with a strong heartbeat and everything seems to be ok for now. I have a pic and as soon as I can locate my scanner lead in this bomb site of a house, I post it for you. I was impressed with the new wing at the Ulster-very swish, lovely staff. Hubs was not impressed that he was kept waiting outside though for 40 minutes while they went through my medical history etc. He wanted to be part of it, but they were asking questions about domestic violence , so they don't welcome partners. Now, what if it had've been me who was beating him up, eh?

I have one more acupuncture session tomorrow and that's it. I think it has worked wonders for me and I would recommend it to anyone desperate for some relief. 

Have a good evening girls, whatever you are up to. 


:hug:


----------



## craftymum

Hi Sam I think that Doc was the one I had doing my early scans on both my stays in Neely. Aww pity bubs was asleep during the scan but great that everything is well. My scan on Tues was measuring me at 4 days further but she said to me that they only adjust the date if there was 10 days difference either way. It's so confusing but I guess it's hard to get the exact measurements esp if bubs is on the move when they click!
My house is a bomb site too our bedroom is in the midst of being decorated and there's baby stuff everywhere!!
You should try asda for vests as they're only about £3 I think for 2 or 3 I have 3 newborn, 6 0-3, and 7 9-12 (they were on offer so my Mum bought them.
I also have some that came with little sleepsuit sets too I think we have about 15 bibs now too just need to get my pram, steriliser and bottles and baby monitor - I prob don't really need one as my house isn't that big but I want one lol!!
Been really sick today and totally fed up with it but hoping to get out tomorrow to McCulloughs to check out some prams, was not impressed with the staff in mothercare as there was about 4 or 5 staff all around the pram area talking merchandising talk and not one of them offered us any assistance.
I know they have to sort their displays but when I worked in a shop we were always told that no matter what we were doing the customer is more important.
Hope you all have a good evening too :hugs: to everyone


----------



## Rebaby

I'm back, we're moved and i survived- just!

It was pretty stressful and i ended up doing more than either i or OH would have liked just because OH's friends weren't as reliable or available as they'd had us believe. We did have help but one friend only turned up for an hour, helped unload the van and buggered off! So of course now i am worried that all the fetching and carrying will have hurt LO in some way, even though i didn't touch a single piece of furniture, just the lighter boxes and bags...wish i hadn't bothered but i felt like a useless lump sitting around.

My sickness eased for two days earlier in the week but is now back in full swing, and work are starting to enquire as to when i think i'll be back now...whereas before they were leaving me alone. I am supposed to be spending a few weeks working in another hospital as part of a course i am doing and that is meant to start next week so they want to know if i'll be well enough to go ahead with that but the thought terrifies me. I am just about managing at home, where i can eat and drink when i want (or not!) sit when i want, throw up when i want, sleep when i want etc. I don't know how i'll cope being back at work but i feel so guilty, i haven't worked there long and i'm sure people must think badly of me :cry:

I am wishing this next week away as i get to see my midwife again at 17 weeks so she can listen for the heartbeat so i am hoping that will put my mind at rest a little.

Big :hug: to everyone, just been having a snoop back through the recent posts and it sounds like some of us have been having a bit of a rough time.


----------



## Stilletto_Sam

Welcome back Rebaby. Glad all went well with the move.

Here's today's scan if anyone wants to take a look. I'm being lazy by posting the link to my journal where I've added it in today's log.


https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnancy-journals/137000-war-peace-sequel-christmas-pudding-0-a-9.html



XXX


----------



## NIfirsttimer

OMG im in the last box on my ticker... how did that happen! HELP!!!


----------



## Stilletto_Sam

NIfirsttimer said:


> OMG im in the last box on my ticker... how did that happen! HELP!!!

Ah, so you're still here!

You're going to get sick of hearing that from now on. How's the form? It's a really crap day here today. I was in Ards for my acupuncture appointment and it was so cold and miserable. I don't think I'm going far today. I was thinking of going to Bangor to start the baby collection, but I'm not going to bother.

I've just polished off a pound of fresh cherries. Um!


Hope everyone is feeling relatively ok?


XXX


----------



## craftymum

hi everyone, Sam love your scan pic, so cute. Rebaby glad you got over the move without too much hassle. Kat can you believe how quickly the time has flown?
I managed to get over to Bangor to McCulloughs today to look at prams and ended up putting deposit on a bugaboo chameleon, it was £675 which was more than we'd intended to pay but it was the only one that ticked all the right boxes for us, I have a bad neck and shoulder from a whiplash injury and needed something quite light and easy to steer, we looked at the maxi cosi mura Kat but it was too big for our boot whereas the bugaboo folds down very compact and the carry cot fits in the boot too still leaving room for some shopping. We looked at mamas and papas ultima but I found it very awkward and cumbersome to push. The bugaboo is great it's so easy to steer even one handed and it just glides along, it also has quite a long carrycot and a tall pushchair seat too. We ordered the maxi cosi car seat and isofix base so altogether it's costing us £899!! We went on the right day though as there was a bugaboo rep there and anyone who put a deposit on one gets something free when they pick it up - don't know what though she said it would be something good. 
I nearly fainted in the shop though I felt all hot and sweaty and I was seeing flashy white stars and I couldn't hear, the staff were great though and got me a seat and were offering me tea and coffee. Much better service than mothercare anyway. Threw up after lunch though :hissy:
Here's a piccy of our pram.
got the maxi cosi seat in deep red too so it all matches.


----------



## Stilletto_Sam

Wow! I don't think that my budget will stretch to that, but it's gorgeous. I'm glad you found the pram you wanted. Glad you got out for a bit as well even though you felt rough. I love the colours of the pram.




XXX


----------



## craftymum

we nearly died to but it was the only pram we really liked as I could've got the mura online inc car seat for £440 but it wouldn't fit in our boot :hissy: happy with what we got though I'd def recommend trying it out though it is really expensive and next month it's going up to £750!! Has good resale price though.
Have you had a good day? I've been throwing up al day:cry:


----------



## NIfirsttimer

morning all.. ok day here. ive not been sick so far, but did have to take a cyclizine this morning to keep my antibiotic down!
took a bump pic today so thought id remind you all whats up ahead! i dunno why but i feel like my bump is small even tho they tell me ruby is big?

louise.. love the pram, bet you cant wait to get it home to play with! i parade mine around the house daily!
hope you are all having an ok day xxxxx

https://media6.dropshots.com/photos/542847/20090607/130230.jpg


----------



## craftymum

Kat your bump is amazing I'm sure you can't wait though til it's gone. I'm having a really crap day today been throwing up bad and just feel really horrible. I've sat and cried most of the morning, I can't even go and lie down in bed as stephen is painting up there.
My in laws were round this morning and they're going to pay off the balance of the pram for us!! Yay. Only thing is they're gonna pay it monthly which means I wont get it til October :cry: I want it now!!


----------



## NIfirsttimer

do u think i look small for almost 36 weeks? felt like all the ladies at antenatal where huge compared to me! 

thats fab that they are paying off the rest of your pram, just a pity it means u have to wait longer to get it...but beats paying it yourself! just think louise.. this time next month you will be in double figures for days remaining!


----------



## Rebaby

Aww that's a lovely bump!

I had an awful day friday, threw up all morning and then felt like crap the rest of the day. Had a good day yesterday though, i got quite a bit of unpacking done and ate quite a bit without being sick at all. Today has been a bit more wobbly, but i am taking it easy so have so far avoided actually being sick, just feeling a bit bleurgh.

I am starting to feel really guilty about being off work now, i know they want me to start my work placement at another hospital tomorrow for 5 weeks but feeling like this i just can't face it. I know i will be able to get an extension on my sick note and they can't really say anything, i just feel bad and it's bothering me.


----------



## craftymum

I don't know what's a normal size for your stage but I know my friend who is due a day after me is almost that size so either you're small or she's going to be really really big if she keeps growing. Mil said to met today I was on the downward slope now as I'm halfway there but it doesn't realy help as the thought of another day like this is hard enough never mind another 4 months!
It's just so crap being unable to function especially when a lot of people just think you should be up and getting on with things as you're only pregnant etc etc
Sorry you're having such a bad day too rebaby, it really is so crap being sick all the time.
Stephen said we could maybe pay pram off ourselves a bit early and then just use the money they give us for other stuff so we can get it home a bit earlier even by August. My mil was going to pay by credit card but then she decided there was no point in doing that when I didn't need it until October :hissy:
people just don't get it that I want it home to play with and spend hours looking at it or seeing how I look pushing it. silly I know but I know you'll understand what I mean. Just thrown up again, so fed up. Feel like crap I just want to feel normal and be able to eat something or drink something but nothing seems to stay down and as soon as I take a drink it just makes me throw up really quickly and it really hurts :cry:


----------



## claire99991

NIfirsttimer - i think your bump is lovely! it looks around the right size i would say :) i wouldnt worry about them saying Ruby is big they did a growth scan on me at 38 weeks and told me hollie was already 8 and half pound and was likely to be between 9-10lb born, well i was terrified about pushing out a 10 pounder! and when she was born she was 6lb130z so god knows where they got the measurments from.

Im so scared today :cry: i was being very sick at lunchtime and there was blood in it, has anyone had this? im to scared to go to the doctors i dont want to be taken into hospital as i have my daughter to care for and i dont want things pushed down my throat as im already feeling so bad :cry: havent been sick since so dont know if its sumthing thats going to carry on but its scared me so much


----------



## NIfirsttimer

yep hun ive had it......was it red blood? 
quite a few times when i was at the height of it all i had this, the dr wasnt overly concerned and said it was most likely just from my throat with all the retching and vomitting. it was like flecks of reddish blood in mine. she said that its only if ou are throwing up what looks like coffee grounds that you need to be properly concerned, that can mean internal bleeding in the stomach.
dont worry too much.. i think its par for the course for us poor girles..

i know hospital is horrible, and more so with a toddler to look after, but dehydration is dangerous so if you feel really bad it might be what you need hun.. keep an eye on those ketones xxx


----------



## claire99991

thanks for the reasurrance im still managing sum food and fluids so i will keep a eye on it, yes it was red blood like what you get if you brush your teeth to hard. I will try calm down a bit now then xx


----------



## NIfirsttimer

yep thats exactly what i had.. infact im pretty sure the second time i was in hosp i had it too, and they werent bothered either. as long as its red then its just coming from your throat xx


----------



## Rebaby

:hugs: to claire. Being so sick is awful, i can only imagine how difficult it must be with a toddler to look after too.

I braved some toast at 6pm and just spent the last 20 minutes being sick into our living room bin :dohh: I can normally make it to the bathroom but this time i just knew there was no way i could sprint up the stairs in time...so that was pleasant. OH went back to work today after a weeks holiday to get us moved, and i feel like a lazy lump as while he has been out i have done precisely nothing! I hung up a few bits of clothes in the spare room and did one load of washing but that is it. He is never bothered, i just feel bad.

Does anyone else feel a little bit cheated sometimes? I had an early miscarriage in February right before falling pregnant this time, so i spent the early weeks of this pregnancy petrified the same thing would happen again, then literally just as soon as i started to relax the sickness started. I want to be able to enjoy the pregnancy and get that 'glow' that everyone talks about in the movies!


----------



## craftymum

Hi, I get that too, it really scared me at first too but like Kat says it's just the constant retching and vomiting that does it. You are better going into hospital if you need to, I know it's horrible and I know it's hard with your daughter but your other half will manage if it comes to that as dehydration is really dangerous for both you and your baby. Hopefully it doesn't come to that though.
I've had a crap day been throwing up all day, just eating a sandwich now, haven't ate anything since this morning as just so fed up with everything I eat making me throw up. Feel really depressed was really nasty to Stephen, told him I wished I'd never got pregnant and I also said I hated him and his family and just everything, I feel like such a bitch but I can't help it, I just feel really really hopeless and fed up.


----------



## claire99991

crafty mum does your doc still know your being this sick? can they up your meds? or try sum differnt ones? i feel so sorry for you i hate coming here to whinge when you sound so desperate, i feel so sorry for you xxx


----------



## claire99991

rebebay sorry your feeling low, i wouldnt worry to much about housework i used to be a clean freak now i couldnt give a shit, i had to chuckle when you mentioned the glow your meant to get, ha if you culd see me now sat here hair all scruffy baggy jumper on eating a dry cracker retching at every mouthful letting my daughter trash the house, far from blooming lol we must all be having girls with this sickness, its meant to be worse with girls and its proving to be just as bad as my pregnancy with my daughter. I did want a girl like ;)


----------



## craftymum

going to docs on Tuesday so going to ask if she can give me something different as I'm already taking 3 cyclizine a day, just so fed up with it all as I thought it would be starting to ease off even just a little bit by now. Don't be worrying about coming on here to moan that's what it's for and we are all suffering I just hope that it passes for you quicker than it is for me.
I feel like the biggest moan in the world right now and that's even getting me down, I just seem to never feel happy these days and I feel like all I do is moan and complain.


----------



## craftymum

rebaby I'm sorry you're being so sick today too. You should do what I do I have a bucket that has to go everywhere around the house with me cos there's no way I could make it to the bathroom in time, it's gross having to clean it out all the time but def better than being sick on the floor and having to clean that up instead.
I haven't enjoyed one single moment of this pregnancy apart from maybe the first week I knew I found out at 5 weeks and my sickness started at 6 and hasn't eased up since. I wouldn't wish this on anybody but it is really hard when you see all these other women who just sail through pregnancy with better health than they ever had, it's so unfair.
I just can't wait until it's all over to feel normal again, I can't even remember how that feels anymore.


----------



## Stilletto_Sam

Sincere heartfelt :hugs: to all you girls. I had the bleeding too, in both pregnancies. The docs said that it was just a little blood vessel bursting in the throat due to heaving and straining. It really is completely alarming at the time and horrible and my thoughts are with you Claire. Maybe a night in hopsital on a drip will sort you out. I know it's terrifying, but sometimes it's the lesser of the evils rather than suffering at home. Please make sure your doc keeps an eye on the ketones in your wee.

Kat-marvellous bump. I think you're lovely for 36 weeks and not big at all!

Louise, hope you get the meds sorted out tomorrow and just you make sure that you tell your doctor everything and don't underplay just how bad you are suffering as they have no idea how hellish it really is unless you keep them in the loop, so to speak.

I'm not feeling too bad. I went to bed yesterday afternoon and slept for 4 hours solid! I couldn't even be enticed out of bed to go for a curry! Still feeling a bit queasy, but nothing like I was and nowhere near as bad as you girls are now. I'm having an early night as the tiredness has crept back again

Take care girls and please look after yourselves.


XXX


----------



## craftymum

Hi Sam, that's great that you're starting to feel a bit better, really hope it continues for you, just sleep as much as you need to your body needs it. Think that's my problem I don't like other people outside my close family to know how bad I feel, I probably do play it down when I'm at the docs as I feel embarrassed complaining. Think Stephen's taking morning off though to take me in so if he actually comes in with me t might be easier as he'll prob tell her all the things I wont! It's Tuesday morning I'm going so hopefully I can get something sorted out. It's the silly things that are getting me down too, Stephen painted our room and I hate it, it's not the colour or anything it's just the walls are crap, we had wallpaper up before and every little scratch and bump in the wall seems to be really obvious since it's been painted. I told him I want to get paper for it after we get it carpeted and get all the other rooms sorted. We have paint for the baby's room too and now I'm worried the walls are going to be really bad in there when the paper is stripped. I just want everything to be nice.


----------



## claire99991

just thought i would update and say i was sick a lot this evening but there was no sign of any blood so thats a good thing i guess. xx


----------



## craftymum

Morning everyone, Claire sorry you were so sick but at least the no blood is good as it probably was just from your throat, I know it's not much of a consolation but at least it's something less to worry you, I hardly slept last night, my back was killing me and I think I just feel so fed up, all you have to do is look at at me at the minute and I start wailing, I feel like such a whinge but hopefully the doc can do something for me tomorrow. Hope everyone else is feeling ok this morning so far.


----------



## NIfirsttimer

louise.. i wish there was something i could do.. something other than say ive been there. 
i have been there tho. ive wished my pregnancy away, and im not ashamed to say that if someone had come to me that first time i was in hosp, and asked me if i wanted to not be pregnant anymore, id have broken their arm off for it. once i got past 12 weeks the only thing that stopped me from saying it is the fact that id have to do it all again if i wanted to have a baby. i can tell u for sure tho that ill never be doing it again after this one!
i too said some horrible things to dave, i told him countless times that this was all his fault, and that i hated him for doing it to me. i told him i would never forgive him :-(
but stephen, like dave will know that you dont mean those things, and its just desperation at how unbelievably bad you feel. dont be giving yourself guilt to deal with too.. you dont need any extra stuff to be carrying around right now. xxxxx
claire.. sounds like your HG is in full flow now with all the throwing up you are doing. glad its not scaring you so much, but sorry you are feeling so bad.. i hope your midwife takes you seriously and can maybe give you something to help.
sam... did you not get the same benefit from your second accupuncture session as u did from the first?

im feeling ok. been sick a few times this morning, and am feeling that horrible hungry but cant eat feeling now.. ive found that really fizzy coke sometimes helps.. has to be super fizzy tho so cans only, so im supping that in the hope it sorts me out.
i had a terrible nights sleep last night.. was awake and uncomfy every half hr, so am planning a very lazy day today!


----------



## claire99991

hi girls sorry you didnt get much sleep either of you :( when you get towards the end it becomes very hard to sleep but the end is in sight of you now! so hang in there not long to go.

craftymum i really hope your gp can change your meds around tomorow there is no way you should have to put up with this for any longer.

i was sick again in bed last night, (well into my bucket next to my bed) and been sick once this morning although there wasnt really anything there just water and now im starving im scared to have lunch but i need to eat sumthing my OH is of work this afternoon and said we can go out sumwhere but im scared to go out incase im sick, but then again it would be nice for my little girl to get out and about for a couple of hours. ARGH i hate being hungry but knowing after im just gonna feel worse for eating. I weighed myself this morning and im 4lb lighter than when i got pregnant but im not to bothered about that.


----------



## Rebaby

Sorry everyone has had a rough night :hugs:

I am having a good morning! It is so bizzarre but at the minute i seem to have ok days followed by horrible ones :dohh:

I have managed a cereal bar and drink of water anyway and not been sick at all. I feel tired because i didn't sleep too good either, but i don't even feel sick so far today. I am going to try and get some work done while it lasts, the weather looks nice enough to hang some washing out and we could do with a few bits from the supermarket so i'll attempt that and see how i feel after!


----------



## craftymum

I wasn't sick this morning I actually managed to keep my toast down, though I didn't eat anything else all morning and I didn't have a sip to drink until lunchtime, I really think I'm worse when I drink. Had toast again at lunch but it came up again and I feel like crap. Hope you're right kat as I think I really hurt Stephen last night with the things I said to him, it will be so nice when this is all over to just be able to feel normal again. When we told my MIL about the pram, she actually said that we could keep it for the next one!!! I don't think so this is my 2nd and it will almost certainly be my last, there is no way on this earth I would go through all this again but think they only really care about the baby as she said at least I was halfway there now and they've also started visiting us loads (at least once a fortnight) whereas before they never came near us unless they had bad news or something.

Claire you may end up needing to go in for a few days for a drip especially if you're starting to lose weight, hopefully you will be able to keep yourself hydrated though.


----------



## NIfirsttimer

stephen will understand hun. just grab 2 mins when you arent feeling so bad and reassure him that you still love him and you dont mean the things you say at the min. its hard for the guys too as they are so helpless really... apart from the housework etc theres really nothing that they can do for us :-(


----------



## craftymum

Just spent another half hour throwing up. I think you're right Kat he prob will understand I guess it is hard for them as they can't really understand that it's hard enough with all the normal pregnancy hormones without all this too. It's hard too cos of how things are with Jenna being ill at the minute too as every day is so stressful.
Forgot to mention when I had my wee funny turn in the pram shop, one of the girls bought me a magazine to flick through and would you believe the first page I opened at was a full page spread about hyperemesis!!! I didn't get a chance to read it though and to be honest I don't think I could've read it as I was still fuzzy headed for a while anyway.


----------



## NIfirsttimer

we really are robbed arent we. all through my life ive imagined what its like to be pregnant, to have that glow and wander around work with people touching my belly and asking when im due.. in reality its been just one horrendous experience, with one day of battling after another after another after another. it leaves you depressed, malnourished, lonely and weak as dishwater.. it looses you friends, (and teaches you who the real friends are) and puts a huge strain on your relationships. its really really hard, and worst of all.... it goes on for months. literally the ONLY thing you can do is take it one day at a time.. even one hour at a time, and just ride it out until its over. BIG huge hugs to you..


----------



## claire99991

its hard for our OH to understand at least it sounds like yours try and understand mine has told me that 'morning sickness is in my head and im making myself worse'

WTF!!!! i just walked away i have no energy to fight bk with him, he really doesnt get it at all he doesnt do any housework for me and still expects me to look after our daughter when he is of at the weekends.

Well i was starving at lunchtime so i made lasange salad and garlic bread i know its gonna be totally gross if i bring it bk up but dry crackers is just making me worse well ive kept it down so far.....the evening is deffo worse for me i wont have any tea tonight but at least i know i have had 1 decent meal and fluids it should be enough to keep me going. Need to tackle my housework now before the sickenss kicks bk in, my OH has finished work early but gone for a lie down :(


----------



## NIfirsttimer

claire thats not fair at all... i bet he wouldnt last a day with it! you should sit him down and force him to read this thread so he knows its defo not in your head... it drove me mad when people said that to me.. as if we would choose to be like this if there was anything we could do about it! if it was in my head id be doing cartwheels down the street naked rather than feeling like this for months!

i was the same as you with food. in the end i just ate what i fancied. if it came back it came back, but sometimes it was the weirdest things that stayed down! fingers crossed ur lasagne is one of those!


----------



## craftymum

Claire that really is unfair even if you weren't sick he should still be pulling his weight while you're pregnant but the fact that you're so sick makes it worse. Definitely talk to him or like Kat says let him read this thread to see that you're not the only one. I am lucky in that Stephen has been great, he does the shopping, the housework and never really complains - when he says he's shattered or has a sore throat or something I'm guilty of being a bit bitchy to him by saying things like I'll swap with you anyday, then he feels bad for complaining, then I feel bad for making him feel guilty. Get him to google hyperemesis too there's an American site called help her and they have loads of info for friends and family - not that any of mine would read it either but worth a try. I guess it doesn't help that you GP is being so crap about it, I was lucky when I went to see mine the first time she gave me the tablets straight away and told me if it wasn't any better in 3 days to call her and when I did she sent me straight up to hospital. Hopefully your midwife will be able to help you as it's really unfair if you can't get some help. I hope your lasagne stays down, I know when I tried garlic bread it was so vile on the way back up, any hot foods just seem to make my stomach heave at the very thought/smell of them, I can't wait to feel better cos I want to go to pizza hut and make a complete pig of myself! Just a wee tip, salt and vinegar crisps can sometimes be good and if you get ones like chipsticks or even cheesy wotsits or quavers they kind of melt so they're not too bad on the way up again. Avoid crunchy sharp crisps, they kill!!
Apples usually stay down for me but I ate one today and it came up again but it really scared me as it got stuck in my throat and I couldn't get it up, eventually it did come up but it was so sore - apples are not good on the way up again. I completely emptied my stomach today so I feel so drained now but I really hope I can have a night where I'm not sick as I'm so fed up with having to clean up the mess after myself - I spilled my bucket today again when I was emptying it, all down the side of the loo and over the floor!
we really do miss out when there are so many pregnant women enjoying their lives with their only complaint being a bit of tiredness etc - I'm starting to get killer backache, baby must be pressing on a nerve but it kills and bending forward throwing up all the time can't be helping.
I was thinking of changing my pram order as we know what we are having and the bugaboo comes in lots of different choices of covers I was thinking of maybe changing the red to the more appropriate colour for the sex, what do you think? Stephen still likes the red and so do I but I'm a sucker for coordinating!! As they have all the colours in stock anyway and we'd keep the charcoal base it should be fine, though I'd have to change car seat too as I ordered it in red too so it all matched. I'm so indecisive, I do know if I change it and bring pram home I wont be able to let our parents see it or they'll know straight away what we are having.


----------



## claire99991

yea you could change your pram i guess and keep it hidden could you keep it hidden or secret the colour if there paying for it, its hard to answer cos your keeping it under wraps what your having :rofl: i think red would go with a boy or girl but probs more with a girl.

my OH doesnt even know what hypermsesis is if i asked him he would say what!? he doesnt think i have this condition he thinks i just have morning sickness and its all in my head. He is just a really typical man who thinks im there to clean and look after hollie (even though i have a job of 17 hours a week as well) 

example of how inconsiderate he is when i was in labour with hollie it lasted 17 hours my contractions were every 2 min from start to finish it was HELL he slept most of the way thru it cos he was bored he also got his dad to bring him sandwhiches up to the hosp and went of to eat them just as my contractions were spiking at 90 on the machine! then after i lied there exhausted throwing up over and over having 18 stitches put into my lady bits and he was on the phone to his dad 'yea it wasnt even that bad' if i could have physically moved of the bed i would have thrown him out of the window.

OK RANT OVER!!! i needed that i might go rant at him now


----------



## craftymum

Oh Claire, your OH sounds exactly like my Dad, he only hears what he wants to hear, my Dad was running around telling everyone I was doing great just cos he came in one day with my Mum and I wasn't lying in bed unable to speak!!
We thought the red would do either too and it is really nice and apparantley the most popular colour in it but they do pinks and blues too so it might be easier for coordinating blankets and sheets if we went for one of those instead. 
We could always just get the black reflection car seat I guess


----------



## craftymum

just thrown up again :sick::sick::sick:


----------



## claire99991

craftymum said:


> just thrown up again :sick::sick::sick:

awww hugz your docs appt carnt come soon enough :hugs:


----------



## craftymum

yep tomorrow morning though the way I feel now it's getting the energy to get up and go though. How are you tonight


----------



## claire99991

touchwood ive only been sick once which was this morning and ive had a slice of toast tonight as well, im feeling queasy but not to the point of vomiting yet. xx


----------



## NIfirsttimer

ive been doing your throwing up for you tonight claire.. hope you appreciate it lol!


----------



## claire99991

NIfirsttimer said:


> ive been doing your throwing up for you tonight claire.. hope you appreciate it lol!

i appreciate it, i will do 2moz for us ;)


----------



## NIfirsttimer

god how good would it be if we could do that!!!

on a good note.. ive started drinking raspberry leaf tea this week in preperation for my perfect textbook dream pain free delivery.. and u know wot.. its not half bad to throw up!

only u girlies will appreciate that one ;-)


----------



## craftymum

Bleurgh!! The thought of any flavoured tea always made me wanna hurl, think if I go down that route I'll stick to the tablets rather than the tea.
It really is awful how we think about everything we eat in the way of what it'll be like on the way back up again!
I was really sick last night for about 2 hours, I tried a few of Stephen's chippy chips to see if they stayed down - something different but they didnt, they came right back up along with everything else.
Going to Docs this morning and really can't even be bothered getting up and getting ready, just feel so sore and tired. On the plus though I'm getting my hair cut on Saturday!! First time since beginning of Feb! Hope she doesn't make a mess though as just going to local one rather than my usual one to save me having to travel etc. Suppose it can't be any worse than it is at the minute I guess as it's a sight right now.

Can't believe I'm 5 months pregnant!!


----------



## Stilletto_Sam

Just nipping in to see how the Docs appointment went, Loiuse. I really hope that you got appropriate help this morning.

:hug: to all you poor, poor girls. Claire, your OH sounds like a complete ar*e-no offense! I don't know how I would have got to this stage without my Hubs, but I reckon I must just be very lucky.


Hope you have a good-ish day ladies.


XXX


----------



## claire99991

sam - lol no offence taken he is!!!

yea just popping on to see how your appt went at the docs hope all was well

bk to throwing up for me this morning fun fun fun. And work tonight should be intresting. xxx


----------



## kathykins

Hi all,

I was whinging about my sickness on another thread so some of you lovely ladies suggest I come and post here too. I feel a bit guilty cause I'm a lot better than I was since the docs found an anti-sickness tablet that seems to be working, but before that I lost two stone, got signed off work and practically lived at the local hospital being rehydrated. Trouble is, I think I'm now hooked on these tabs cause I've been taking them three times a day for three months now. It's really made my first pregnancy a complete nightmare though (that and my MIL, but that's a whole other thread) so I really, REALLY sympathise with everyone on here and wanted to send you all a massive :hugs:


----------



## Rebaby

Sorry you've had such a rough time kathykins :hugs: glad the medication is working so well for you.

As predicted, after my fantastic day yesterday i have had another rough morning :sick: I am 'ignoring it' today though, in the sense that i am still eating and drinking and pretending as though i am not going to be sick, because i am fed up of having days where i live off ice lollies in fear of throwing up. It's horrid throwing up actual food, but at least this way i'm not starving as well as nauseas!

Also i am trying to crack on and do a few little bits around the house. OH finishes work at 3pm today and i want to have the place looking a little bit tidier, even if it's just superficial stuff like sweeping the floor rather than unpacking the mass of boxes in the corner!

Had a bit of a strange experience last night, woke up with horrid cramps all in my abdomen and back and my first thought (bearing in mind i was half asleep!) was "i'm in labour!" :blush: Yeah sure, at 16 weeks :dohh: Went to the bathroom and spent the next half an hour on the loo with terrible diarrhea (sorry if that's a bit tmi!) I was gone for so long i felt sure OH was going to come looking for me, but when i got back he was still fast asleep. Don't know what that was about, as i've been pretty constipated lately, it's from one extreme to the other! :shrug:


----------



## craftymum

Hi everyone well my docs appointment went well she was really lovely to me though she told me that at almost 22 weeks I can probably give up hope of it going as I will probably be like this to the bitter end, she said not to get overtired and let everyone run around after me (louise decides to hoover this morning and could hardly breathe afterwards as it took so much out of me and our living room isn't exactly big)
She told me she can't give me any other tablets as the ones I'm on (cyclizine) are the only ones she will give to pregnant ladies so unfortunately I just have to suffer for another 18 weeks :cry: she said my BP was very low 94/69 which could explain the fainting so they did tests to check for anaemia - hope I'm not though as iron makes me worse so I can't even take my vitamins either. She said just stick to bland unsmelly foods and to avoid cooking or being around while people are cooking (I do anyway). On the plus though we got to hear bubs heartbeat and it was a good strong 152, the Doc was all smiles too she said she loves that sound, the nurse was quite concerned as I've only put one pound on since I was 16 weeks and I'm still 2 kilos lighter than I was before I got pregnant (I'm usually an 8-10 and I'm quite tall too so I didn't actually have any weight that I could afford to lose in first place) yet why do I feel so fat?? I don't really look pregnant at all yet I feel like I have this horrible flabby belly and my trousers keep falling down which is so annoying but I'm too small for any maternity trousers to really fit me..oh the joys, I feel shattered now, I told Doc that if I don't drink I might keep something down but as soon as I take a drink I'm chucking up she said unfortunately that's common that fluids can set it off but that I have to keep drinking anyway. I get my blood tests results on Friday so will bbe able to update you all then.

Hi Kathykins, welcome to our world, and rebaby sorry you're having such a bad time too but you are right you do need to still keep eating even if it does make you sick, I do understand though as I went 8 hours on Sunday without eating as I'm just so fed up with throwing up all the time too.
Hope everyone else is having a good day so far, I can feel it coming already, I'm going to be sick again soon and all I ate was toast.


----------



## NIfirsttimer

so now i might have pre eclampsia :-( my urine was ++protein and my BP was very high. have to se the community midwife on friday and dr again monday, she said if its the same on monday then she will send me to hosp, and if ruby is still measuring big they might just go ahead and induce me.. HELP!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
will i ever feel ready?


----------



## claire99991

NIfirsttimer said:


> so now i might have pre eclampsia :-( my urine was ++protein and my BP was very high. have to se the community midwife on friday and dr again monday, she said if its the same on monday then she will send me to hosp, and if ruby is still measuring big they might just go ahead and induce me.. HELP!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> will i ever feel ready?

i read that there is a higher chance of pre eclampisa with hypermesis, if it has to be done hun its best to just get it done for yours and ruby's sake, your never going to feel 100% ready no one does i dont think but as soon as you have your baby in your arms you will be on :cloud9: keep us posted xxx


----------



## claire99991

craftymum said:


> Hi everyone well my docs appointment went well she was really lovely to me though she told me that at almost 22 weeks I can probably give up hope of it going as I will probably be like this to the bitter end, she said not to get overtired and let everyone run around after me (louise decides to hoover this morning and could hardly breathe afterwards as it took so much out of me and our living room isn't exactly big)
> She told me she can't give me any other tablets as the ones I'm on (cyclizine) are the only ones she will give to pregnant ladies so unfortunately I just have to suffer for another 18 weeks :cry: she said my BP was very low 94/69 which could explain the fainting so they did tests to check for anaemia - hope I'm not though as iron makes me worse so I can't even take my vitamins either. She said just stick to bland unsmelly foods and to avoid cooking or being around while people are cooking (I do anyway). On the plus though we got to hear bubs heartbeat and it was a good strong 152, the Doc was all smiles too she said she loves that sound, the nurse was quite concerned as I've only put one pound on since I was 16 weeks and I'm still 2 kilos lighter than I was before I got pregnant (I'm usually an 8-10 and I'm quite tall too so I didn't actually have any weight that I could afford to lose in first place) yet why do I feel so fat?? I don't really look pregnant at all yet I feel like I have this horrible flabby belly and my trousers keep falling down which is so annoying but I'm too small for any maternity trousers to really fit me..oh the joys, I feel shattered now, I told Doc that if I don't drink I might keep something down but as soon as I take a drink I'm chucking up she said unfortunately that's common that fluids can set it off but that I have to keep drinking anyway. I get my blood tests results on Friday so will bbe able to update you all then.
> 
> Hi Kathykins, welcome to our world, and rebaby sorry you're having such a bad time too but you are right you do need to still keep eating even if it does make you sick, I do understand though as I went 8 hours on Sunday without eating as I'm just so fed up with throwing up all the time too.
> Hope everyone else is having a good day so far, I can feel it coming already, I'm going to be sick again soon and all I ate was toast.


im so sorry there is nothing else they can give you to make you feel any better hun, this seems so unfair at least she was supportive though, its no suprising your not ganing any weight with all the sickness how can they expect you to. I hope your having a okish day xxx


----------



## claire99991

Rebaby said:


> Sorry you've had such a rough time kathykins :hugs: glad the medication is working so well for you.
> 
> As predicted, after my fantastic day yesterday i have had another rough morning :sick: I am 'ignoring it' today though, in the sense that i am still eating and drinking and pretending as though i am not going to be sick, because i am fed up of having days where i live off ice lollies in fear of throwing up. It's horrid throwing up actual food, but at least this way i'm not starving as well as nauseas!
> 
> Also i am trying to crack on and do a few little bits around the house. OH finishes work at 3pm today and i want to have the place looking a little bit tidier, even if it's just superficial stuff like sweeping the floor rather than unpacking the mass of boxes in the corner!
> 
> Had a bit of a strange experience last night, woke up with horrid cramps all in my abdomen and back and my first thought (bearing in mind i was half asleep!) was "i'm in labour!" :blush: Yeah sure, at 16 weeks :dohh: Went to the bathroom and spent the next half an hour on the loo with terrible diarrhea (sorry if that's a bit tmi!) I was gone for so long i felt sure OH was going to come looking for me, but when i got back he was still fast asleep. Don't know what that was about, as i've been pretty constipated lately, it's from one extreme to the other! :shrug:

your very brave to attempt housework i hope that your :sick: stays at bay today :hug:


----------



## claire99991

oh mi god i feel like ive been ran over by a steam roller or sumthing, i had a bath and washed my hair after throwing up all morning and i honestly mean it took ALL of my energy to do this. Just made me and hollie a tuna sandwhich as my lunch time meal stays down but i feel like i carnt move out of this chair i can feel my eyes closing i need to sleep but i carnt i have no evergy my house seriously looks like a bomb went of and i have to go to work at 4.30 :( i actually feel really lightheaded as well. :sleep:


----------



## craftymum

Oh Kat, my friend had pre eclampsia and she had to spend 3 weeks in hospital complete bed rest before they finally induced her so it would definitely be better if they went ahead with it for you and Ruby but I know it's hard as now you have all week to think about it and worry about it, like Claire says no matter when it happens none of us will ever be ready I remember going into labour with Jenna and refusing to go to hospital at first! It is scary but once you have her in your arms it will be wonderful and just think all the sickness will stop too!
Claire you'd be better calling in sick to work as there's no way you should be working when you're like this, we all feel guilty taking time off while pregnant but if we had a tummy bug we wouldn't think twice about phoning in sick. I've been off since the end of Feb and even the Doctor told me I wouldn't be going back as I'm too weak to cope with it. Do you have a physical job? I'm a dental nurse and not one of the lucky ones with a seat either so I'd be on my feet for 8 and a half hours a day and rushing around too, you need to put yourself first as it's hard enough being pregnant but having a 3 year old, a difficult partner and all this sickness to deal with too is too much for anyone to deal with, you need to take it easy and rest as much as you can.


----------



## claire99991

i carnt do this no more i carnt stand feeling so ill 24/7 yet another night starving but unable to eat, puking. I carnt stand being pregnant i know that sounds totally selfish and it is but i just carnt do this for another 7 months :cry::cry::cry: i no i have no choice this is just a rant im sorry if i offend. :cry:


----------



## craftymum

big:hugs: Claire, It really is horrible and it's ok to rant, we all feel like that as it's so hard just coping with one day let alone the thought of months of this. I have also lots of times wished that this pregnancy would end too, it's natural to feel like that so don't feel bad for thinking that. Hopefully you will be one of the lucky ones and it will ease of when you reach 12-16 weeks, it really is the worst feeling in the world and not having your partners support really can't be helping you through this. I wish I could tell you it'll all get better soon, hopefully it helps knowing that we all know how you feel and you can come on here and let off steam as much as you need to (I do on a daily basis) as it's so hard trying to talk to people who just don't understand, try to keep your spirits up for your baby and your daughter but if you feel yourself getting really down you should call your midwife or see your GP. I really hope things get better for you soon:hugs:

I've had a crap day too I've just finished throwing up again, hopefully we all come out of this much stronger than we were before and I think we all deserve easy labours after all this!


----------



## Stilletto_Sam

Claire, you're totally not being selfish. You are sick and depressed and you have every right to feel down aout the whole thing. We all will admit to hating being pregnant at some point, even to the point of not caring if the pregnancy ended, just to get relief. Now I know that's not rational thinking for a pregnant woman, but you have to remind yourself that you're really not well and not thinking straight. There's nothing I can say to you girls to make you feel any better, but just to hope that tomorrow will be different and to hang onto that.

Louise, I'm a bit annoyed that your GP is not prepared to try other medication for you. I have been through three different types on this pregnancy and two in my last (and Ben was born perfectly healthy) This time I was started off on Stemetil, then Cyclazine (which I absolutely hated) then Metoclopromide which seems to have been the best for me. I can't understand her reluctance at all and it's no comfort to tell you that it probably won't go away till you deliver either without offering you some relief. What are you supposed to do for the next 20 weeks? Lie on your settee with no life to speak of? I sincerely and truly do hope that's not the case,and like Claire, I ony pray that tomorrow will be better for you.

Kat. No woman is ever ready for her baby! I am so excited for you that maybe this time next week you could be holding your gorgeous daughter Ruby in your arms and we will all be so envious because you have the nightmare over with!

Rebaby. You take it easy with the settling in, chicka.

Welcome to Kathykins. Don't worry about being on the meds long term. I'm sure your doc wouldn't keep repeating the prescription if there were any doubt. In my last pregnancy I took Metoclopromide for 4 months and it looks like it will be similar this time too, so don't stress too much. What has worked for you BTW?


Love to all and chins up!


XXX


----------



## NIfirsttimer

big hugs claire.. you arent selfish and you wont offend any of us saying that.. we have all felt the same, i know for sure that i did...plenty of times! it really doesnt help that your OH isnt easing your workload.. do you think that there is anything that you can do or say that would help him see how much you need his support right now?
it probably doesnt help that your dr is dismissive too. your partner is prob feeding off of that too. :-( do you have anyone else that could take your wee daughter for a while to let you literally just lie in bed for a day or so. same with work. id say you arent fit for work at all at the min, can you take some time off sick? all the not eating & being sick quickly leaves you totally exhausted, so running about trying to do your normal things will really take it out of you and make you feel even worse. its horrible to feel so helpless & desperate.. i just read your post and my heart sunk cos it reminded me of how bad it really is at the start. you havent reached the point of becomming 'used' to it, and you can still remember how you felt when you were well & energetic, and you have such a long stretch still ahead.. its truly miserable :-(

dont worry about coming on here for a good moan, we all do it and we feel better for it too. it helps to let off some steam, somewhere where you wont offend family / mates etc too....

claire.. i know we chatted about it earlier, but im the same as sam... i tried 3 different drugs too.. in the end i settled on cyclizine but to be honest none of them really worked for me.. at most the cyclizine kept the sickness at bay for an hour or so, but i was always sick in the end. ur dr is obviously being super super cautious.. but it doesnt really help you right now does it. do you still see the community midwife?

kathykins.. dont worry about the medication. ive been on cyclizine for almost my entire pregnancy, and roo is big & healthy & seems happy in there, and its better to be on the meds than dehydrated and horribly sick the whole time. x


----------



## claire99991

thank you all for your kind words its really made me feel better, just been sick again cos i foolishly had A PIECE of chocolate like 1 square. Oh well im just really missing sitting round the table with my family and eating my meal like a normal person instead i have to leave the room cos of the smell and sit on my owne. Im deffo gonna talk to my midwife when i eventually get a appt they havent even sent me my booking appt yet, i think when i see her i will just brake down and cry and probs not stop haha this is what i can imagine in my head as im so desperate. My sister is coming over thursday afternoon to look after hollie for me for a few hours and then coming over at the weekend to clean my car and my house for me as im just doing basics, i have also cut my days at work from 5 to 3 and they will still pay me for 5 at the min. I think my OH just thinks i have morning sickness he knows im suffering though and he bathed and sorted hollie out for bed tonight as i just couldnt get of the couch to do it.

I have a tummy ache its weird and im a bit worried about it, its central at the bottom of my rib cage feels like constant aching/bruised feeling. Im scared i have a stomach ulcer i havent noticed any more blood though, do you think the constant aching is just pulled muscles from being sick so much? I also have horrible heartburn.


----------



## NIfirsttimer

yep.. its all to do with the throwing up and retching.. we have all had it at one time or another too...
my dr explained to me that it actually takes ur body a big force to make you vomit.. it uses loads of energy, muscles and adrenaline each time, so its only to be expected that when you are doing that several times a day, you will begin to feel it. 
my tummy muscles were so sore for ages, and my throat too, not just burnt from being sick but all the muscles around ur throat and neck too. the same with the heartburn, its normal in pregnancy, but 10 times more for us because of the vomitting. your throat and osoephagus are getting burnt by the acid in your tummy each time you have to be sick. 
i tried a few antacids, gaviscon is horrendous to throw up so i stay well clear of it, finally found one called altacite that i get on prescription, and its much better. its thinner so goes down easier, and its not half as bad if it comes back up again. might be worth a try, i know sometimes my heartburn gets so bad it makes me sick too, so at least the altacite stops that a bit.

its really good that your OH sorted hollie out tonight.. any help is good, same with your sis. i quickly learnt to accept all the help that was offered. i hated it at first, other people cleaning my house etc, but it beat living in the mess that i couldnt deal with myself!

u know.. going into the dr's or midwife and crying isnt a bad idea. sometimes it takes that for them to see how truly desperate you feel... i know i did it, i begged my dr to do SOMETHING, and he did.. and it took that for him to see how bad i was. if thats what you feel like doing then dont hold it in hun.. u dont get any points for bravery. hope tonight is better for you xxx


----------



## kathykins

Oh Claire, poor you. That just sounds so awful :hugs: The only thing I could manage when i was so bad was rich tea biscuits, and those were only an occasional thing. I agree with NIfirsttimer though, sometimes going to the docs and crying at them does convince them to get off their backsides. I had this one horrible consultant at the hospital who couldn't wait to get rid of me, kept telling me to "be a bit stronger" and it wasn't until the nurses dragged him down to see me throw up that he agreed to prescribe anything.

Louise, that sounds really unfair that your doc is willing to try any other meds for you. I had four or five before I found metacloprimide that seem to work. Stematil and cyclizine made it worse if anything. Can you ask for a second opnion? They can't just leave you like that surely?

Hope everyone's having a better day today - huge :hug:


----------



## craftymum

all the docs in my practice are a older, they've all been there since I was wee, there is a couple of new ones but one of them is so nasty and the other doesn't really do the antenatal thing, the one I'm seeing is just safe guarding as she doesn't like to take any risks where there's a baby concerned, I think when you're this sick anyway there's not really anything that will help. I know when I was in hospital and they gave me zofran it was great but they wont give it out at all over here even in the hospital they only give it you in what they call an emergency setting. Apart from that though my doc was really nice about it when she told me to give up hope she wasn't being nasty about it just trying to tell me not to get my hopes up now. I was really sick again last night, I just can't seem to keep anything down at all :cry: I just wish I could go to sleep and wake up after the baby is born and not be sick anymore 5 months of this has really took it's toll on me, it really does leave you feeling so depressed and lonely and miserable.
Claire I'm so sorry you're having such a hard time, I remember trying chocolate too and it was so nice going down but OMG it came up with a vengeance! It splashed up the walls and everywhere - though this is quite a common occurance anyway I'm sure all you ladies know all about this too. It's great that your OH is starting to realise that you are sick and you do need help, and like Kat says take all the help you can get, as you are not able to do it yourself. Sometimes you may feel like you can do something but believe me you're better not too cos I found I really suffer worse afterwards for even trying.
Like you I can't wait to be able to enjoy a meal again, I can't even go downstairs while Stephen is cooking as the smell makes my stomach heave even if I'm just sitting in the living room with the door closed. I'm also vegetarian so strong meat smells always turned my stomach but he bought this garlic chicken from Tesco last week and I swear I couldn't even look at him for 2 days the smell was so strong it really seemed to linger.
The tummy pains worry me too, I actually thought I was going into prem labour one night as they were so sore but as long as there's no bleeding and they do ease off a bit eventually it's ok, tummy pains are normal during pregnancy but we all get them much worse than most due to all the retching and straining, my back is killing me too from leaning over to be sick so much, Kat recommended seeing a chiropracter she said it helped her so I think if mine gets much worse I might also do that cos I can't cope with stomach and back pains for another 4 months and the thought of it getting worse as baby gets bigger stresses me out. It's so unfair that we can't enjoy our pregnancies like most women can, I would give anything to have a normal pregnancy with a bit of mild MS and a few niggles and aches but they do say we have the healthiest babies which is ironic really when you think of the emphasis they put on eating healthily etc during pregnancy, I've had nothing but fruit, toast and cheese sandwiches for meals since I was 6 weeks and yet my baby is doing great in there and growing well. Unfortunately it's us that suffer and I have been told it can take a year or 2 for us to get back to normal health again as we are so depleted of all our nutrients.
Like the other girls say if you need to cry just let it all out, I did on my first trip to the Docs and I think I have cried every day since I've been sick, it is hard and most people can't cope with a few days of food poisoning so we're bound to get down when we are suffering every day. I've gotten so used to it now that I really can't remember what it felt like to be healthy and have energy, I used to come in from work after 6 having been out since 8am and clean my house and make dinner, now I can hardly walk up and down the stairs without needing to sit or lie down. I've been of work completely since the end of Feb and I doubt I'll be back now, only thing is I only get half pay which is crap. If you find it getting too much Claire just get your Doctor to sign you off sick, my GP just asks me now if I need a new sick line when I go in and she told me to forget about work and concentrate on myself and the baby. Is your job physical or can you sit down?
I hope you're having a better day today take care :hug:


----------



## claire99991

thanks for the kind words girls :hugs:

the stomach ache has eased of a little, thru the night the tummy ache turned into nasty cramps followed by diahera (carnt spell that and sorry tmi there) im feeling a little better today mood wise although ive been :sick: again this morning, there was nothing in it as i havent had anything to eat or drink today yet i carnt bear to set my stomach ache of again, i have now lost 6lb it seems to be coming of quite quick now and its worrying me a little. I wish i had my midwife appt thru i feel like ive been forgot about. Last week they said i would here over the next couple of weeks so i will start chasing things on tuesday next week i think. I have to drag my bum to town soon as i need to get sumthing in for hollie and OH tea tonight and get her a sandwhich for her dinner.

Oh and tomorow morning my daughter has a induction at her nursery where she starts in september, im worried im gonna be sick in the nursery i have to stay with her tomorow as its just a chance for her to meet teachers and have a look around the nursery. I carnt even face the 20 min walk there so im booking a taxi as OH is working out of town. So tomorow should be a intresting morning. Im also thinking about cancelling my gym membership i carnt see me having the energy to go in this pregnancy and its costing me £50 a month i havent even been since i was 5 weeks pregnant so its just a waste of money.

craftymum i can see why your doctor doesnt want to take any risks and its good she was sympatheic and understanding. Im so sorry your still feeling so ill though and being so sick. :hugs:


----------



## craftymum

I'm sorry but this is a rant! I am officially fed up with this, after throwing up everything I ate yet again, I feel like I just can't take this any longer. I am now really thirsty but afraid to drink as it'll only make me sick again. I feel so tired - not in a sleepy way just my body is just drained and exhausted and I really just want this to end, it's so unfair, I just hate being pregnant so much :cry:


----------



## Stilletto_Sam

Loiuse, I can only give you a virtual :hugs: and I truly feel your dispair. Would you not consider acupuncture sessions if you were driven there and back? I believe that they were the turning point for me. Would you not try _something?_ I'm distressed for you.

XXX


----------



## NIfirsttimer

yep louise i agree you have to try something new.. wonder if there is an accupuncturist local, or one who can make a home visit? it certainly seemed to help sam so really mght be worth considering. also.. i know the liquid thing is a total dilema too. you HAVE to drink but when you do you are so much worse.. i was the same. have you tried the ice chips? any fluid is good so just sip & sip as much as you can. 

big virtual hugs from me too... i wish there was something i could do for you guys now that im over the worst of it.. but i know theres nothing anyone can do to take away the sickness or the despair that comes with it. just hang in there girls.


----------



## Stilletto_Sam

I know there's a clinic in Bangor if it's handier. I think it's listed in the Yellow Pages. Can't remember the name. My Hubs went there about 2 years ago and they're very good, I'll ask him the name. The one in Ards is run by Dr Jun Li in Dr Shi's Chinese Medical Clinic, £30 per session includes a full head massage too.


XXX


----------



## craftymum

thanks everyone I might consider it, I know where the one in Ards is. I've just had my first drink since 11 am so I'm sure it wont be long til I'm sick again, I've got really bad pains in my back and stomach it really hurts when I move. Don't know if they're worse cos I haven't been drinking. I'll try the ice chips too Kat. Will let you know how I get on. Have you's had a good day?


----------



## NIfirsttimer

im ok.. been sick 3 times today but was able to eat some dinner just now.. hope it stays down! im pretty tired (for a change lol) so just gonna have a bath then bed tonite.


----------



## Stilletto_Sam

I'm in me jammies already! I went to my youngest's sports day this afternoon, then came home and tackled a pile of ironing the size of Slieve Donard-three weeks' worth for 5 in our family, so I'm completely knackered. Sickness has eased considerably today, so I will be leaving you girls soon as I'd only be here under false pretences. I can hopefully say now that I'm not hyper emetic any more.I haven't been pysically sick since last Wednesday. I'm still taking the medication for another week and then I'll see how I go without my stabilisers! I'm 12 weeks tomorrow and nearly into the second tri, which when lying in my bed staring at the walls 7 weeks ago thought would never come!

I wish you girls were starting to feel better as well as me. I'll pop in from time to time to get updates and to lend my support.

Kat, you're nearly outta here as well!

Are we local girls going to meet up and have a laugh about this when we've had our wains or what?


Much, much love,

Sam.


----------



## NIfirsttimer

defo a meet up.. preferably somewhere where there is good food!!!!!!!!!!!
stick around sam, dont be leaving us totally!


----------



## craftymum

I'm never out of my jammies lol!! Just been really really sick, my bucket weighed a ton! Meeting up would be great, it's just a pity we've all been too ill to do it sooner but as you say we can all laugh about this some day. It's great that you're starting to feel better Sam, hopefully you continue to get better. I'm gonna be the only Norn Irn girl on here soon lol!!


----------



## claire99991

louise, im so sorry your having such a shitty day oh god this illness is absolutly awful i really hate that you feel so crap as i just know how deseperate you must feel (well i remember being 20 weeks with hollie and thinking i just want this baby out i dont care anymore) i agree with the ladies about the accupuncture anything is worth a try, also ice pops sumtimes are a bit better to get fluid down. I know this is so hard you just need to take it 1 day at a time you will feel normal again one day i promise. 

been sick about 5 times today carnt think ive lost count, havent managed much food at all today and dont want to even try any tonight. sipping this orange squash is bad enough ergh.

Hope all you ladies are doing ok hugz to you all xxx


----------



## craftymum

claire I'm sorry you've had such a crap day, it really is horrible isn't it! I really feel for you, I don't know how you cope with a 3 year old as well, it must be so hard for you and for your daughter as she probably can't really understand why her Mummy is so ill. I really hope you manage to get a good nights sleep and hopefully tomorrow will be a better day for us all, like you say all we can do is take each day as it comes. Big :hugs:


----------



## Rebaby

Big hugs to both louise and claire :hugs: Sounds like you're both having the worst time of it right now.

My good day then bad day theory is totally out of the window as i've had two pretty bad days in a row now, threw up three times, and because i wasn't expecting it (it seemed to come on really suddenly) it was disgusting because i'd eaten all sorts of 'bad foods to be sick!" like chocolate cereal :dohh: and garlic bread :dohh: (Not together i must add!)

Today i have only been sick this morning, but still feeling grotty. We had to get up early for the midwife appointment as it was at our old GP surgery (we haven't registered with a new one yet since we moved) so we had to trek over there first thing.

It went really well though and we were able to hear LO's heartbeat for the first time :happydance: and so far all my bloods have been okay and BP is currently stable. The one thing i am a bit mad at myself for is that i forgot my urine sample, and i really should have remembered as i wanted them to check i'm not getting too dehydrated, but with the getting up early and throwing up i forgot.

Anyway OH is out at work now and i'm in my pjs relaxing. Got a bit of a headache now actually on top of the queasiness so going to take it easy tonight- no more unpacking or sorting or tidying today methinks!

:hug: to everyone


----------



## craftymum

Hi rebaby, I'm sorry you're having it rough today :hugs: def leave the packing and sorting to someone else for now. Great that you got to hear baby's heartbeat it's reassuring isn't it. I'm at a point where I don't view food as what it'll taste like but as to how it'll fare on the way back up again! I was very sick today again too so gonna do nothing tonight (as per norm lately) but slob out, I find I am getting so so tired it's unreal, I guess all the normal pregnancy symptoms on top of hyperemesis make it much worse. I'm hoping to go out for a bit on Sat morn, nothing exciting just to choose some vinyl for our kitchen floor, so I'll need to take it really gently tomorrow to ensure I can do it. I was downstairs today getting a drink and he door went well I couldn't not answer it as he saw me, it was parcel man but I was in my dressing gown and messy unwashed for a week hair and big grey eyes - the man must've thought I was a junkie or something!!


----------



## claire99991

well i had more blood in my sick today so i went to the walk in centre in despair they nagged me how i should be seing my GP about it or midwife (even thou i havent got one yet) then he confirmed i have hypermesis again (no shit sherlock) and did the usual checks urine shows dehydration and a water infection but he doesnt think bad enough to perscribe anything. My temp was up and so was my blood pressure, well im worrying a bit about my blood pressure cos over the past year or 2 its kind of tempremental sumtimes its ok and sumtimes its a bit high but all the docs including a cardio consultant dismiss it has white coat syndrome ok i know im not the doctor but is this sumthing to worry about being like 9 weeks preg and having blood pressure thats high? could it be from the constant sickness? arghhh im stressed now, so i have to make a appt at my GP tomorow, and im going to cos i carnt stand this anymore i was crying to the doc saying im never doing this again and he said yea yea if i had a pound for every time i heard that i felt like punching him!


----------



## craftymum

hi Claire, you should ask for some ketostix to keep an eye on your ketone levels, I only just got some at 22 weeks don't know why they weren't given to me earlier. When I was dehydrated I could only pee once a day and that was only a trickle and it was very dark in colour so if you notice anything like this instead of going to Docs you should just go straight to A&E that's what I did and then the gynae ward told me just to call them direct next time. If you need to go in for fluids please do as it's dangerous to you and your baby for you to be dehydrated, I know it's awful and we all hated being there but it really does help even if it's only for a while, as it can be so difficult to keep yourself hydrated, I couldn't even drink anything until my 3rd day in hospital the 2nd time I was in so they kept me in for 4 days it was horrible but I know I would've gotten much worse if I hadn't have went.
I don't think they worry too much about your BP at your stage though if it's excessively high they will keep a close eye on you, sometimes just the stress of being so ill and worrying about your baby can make it rocket, mine was high at 13 weeks but now it's too low. I have to ring up today for my blood test results, I hate it as it's so hard to get through and half the time the results are late back, one time I had blood tests and I had to have them repeated as the lab had sent them off to the wrong surgery!! Another time the Nurse was so busy that she put the wrong thing on my test meaning I was tested for something completely different, I wish I'd stayed at my old Docs but when I moved house I changed as the one here is closer to me - less than 5 min drive or 10 mins on bus if I'm stuck. I was in bed for 9:30 last night I just feel so exhausted all the time, I was throwing up all day again (what's new) and my back was and still is really killing me, I can't seem to get comfy as it hurts no matter how I sit, stand or lie. I don't sleep very well either so that doesn't really help. I read that my baby is now approx 11 inches long from head to heel I find that amazing as I am still tiny and don't really have a bump that you would notice, my belly still bloats a lot as I could wake up and I'm massive but it goes away very quickly again so I don't know if it's due to all the sickness or just whatever way baby is lying at the time. I ordered a couple of maternity tops size 8 from next and OMG they were huge they were like tents!! I just want something that will be comfy and flattering when I do start to get bigger, why do they assume that all pregnant ladies are huge and that we put weight on everywhere? Has anyone any ideas of where I could get some nice tops that are flattering?
Getting my hair cut tomorrow yay it hasn't been done since start of Feb so hopefully that will make me feel a bit more human again - just getting dry cut as don't want to be in too long with all the smells etc and I've never been to this girl before either so hopefully I don't end up in tears after!!


----------



## claire99991

hiya hun, asos website have sum nice maternity clothes, you could try there, i hope you get sumthing that is nice, :) sorry you have been so sick again i guess your used to it but it must be so difficult to deal with after so many months now. Its good your getting your hair cut tomorow that will be nice for you might make you feel more human again.

well im still in bed as my daughter is still asleep im on laptop have been sick once already without even getting out of bed.

i was soooo sick yesterday it was my worst day ever i was being sick every hour and god knows where it was all coming from to be honest cos i didnt manage no food or drink yesterday and there seemed to be loads coming up. 

I have a appt at GP at 10.40am its with a doc i havent seen before so it could go either way to be honest as most of the docs at my surgery are arseholes. I actually want to go into hospital for a couple of days i want to feel normal again i want sum meds to help with this sickness cos i really carnt take anymore. I dont know if they will send me in to be honest as its friday and they hate ppl in there on a weekend they discharge everyone unless your on your death bed on a friday. They dont do anything at my hosp that they dont HAVE to do the doc even said last night he doesnt think they will admit me even with dehydration, im still weeing so i dont know if i am that dehydrated my lips are cracking though and i feel thirsty but i still seem to be going to the loo and throwing up water from sumwhere god knows where. Well i just really hope this doc takes pity on me


----------



## claire99991

well been to docs, didnt even get out of the door before i started crying she was absolutly useless she said its ok to vomit a few times a day when your pregnant took no notice of the fact my lips are cracking i carnt keep any fluids down let alone food she gave me a tablet called PROMETHAZINE TEOCLATE to be taken 1 at night she said its not safe in pregnancy and the pharmasist will probs go mad if i tell them im pregnant but the pros outweigh the cons she also gave me sumthing for heartbun even though i dont have heartburn and said once the heartburn stops the sickness will stop, she said to take these sickness tablets for a few days only then stop them and hopefully ill be cured. Didnt do any other checks didnt check my urine for dehydration i told her i had lower backache she said take paracetamol i said i carnt even keep water down let alone paracetamol she didnt listen i said could the backache be from cos im not drinking she said yea it could be that was it. I dont know what to do i dont know weather to try these tablets or not, i carnt even take one till tonight so i have to suffer all day and night again. Im just sat here crying my eyes out cos i feel like im more confused now than when i went and my lips are cracking and i have a headache its just awful


----------



## claire99991

ive decided im going to keep going till i drop down NO ONE will help me so fuck them i carnt be arsed fighting for sumone to help me i have no energy left


----------



## NIfirsttimer

god what is wrong with these bloody doctors! they think just becasuse you are pregnant its ok to be so ill.. if you went there this ill but not pregnant i bet they would take more notice. if it gets really bad hun just go straight to your a&e. 
the first time i got admitted i rang my maternity unit first, and the woman there was useless, she basically said the same thing, that it was 'normal' and even said not to come to hosp as there was a big going about and they didnt want me to 'infect' everyone else! i ended up at a&e that night and they just took me straight in. When you get to the point that your at now, where hospital actually sounds like a good idea then you know you need it!
i googled your tablets.. they sound much like cyclizine, in that they are firstly an antihistamine, with anti sickness properties, sometimes used in travel sickness..it doesnt say they are unsafe in pregnancy so dont worry, just says that they should only be given if the dr sees it essential.. same as any drug in pregnancy..
here is the link if u want to read some more..
https://emc.medicines.org.uk/medicine/1079/SPC/Avomine+Tablets+25mg/#PREGNANCY

like louise said, keep an eye on ur pee.. if its dark, reduced in quantity or very cloudy just take urself to A&E.. they will do something for you hun. 

louise.. hope the haircut went ok... i got mine done last night, almost killed me sitting there for 2 hours as i got my colour done too, but i feel way better for it now!

im seeing the community midwife at 2 so will let you all know how it goes


----------



## NIfirsttimer

just re read your post hun.. the headache is a big sign of dehydration, i cant beleive they didnt check your urine. does your maternity have a day unit or anything you can call.. i think that if ur urine was tested it would show that you are very dehydrated


----------



## Rebaby

Oh claire i'm so sorry :hugs: Really i can't believe how ignorant most people seem to be of hyperemesis. All i get told is "It's normal" and "It will pass" :hissy: I hope that the tablets help a little (if you manage to keep them down) Please don't just give up. I know it's not fair you have to fight for someone to notice you, but do keep pestering your doctors, or midwife, or local early pregnancy unit, or anyone, and hopefully you'll get the care you need. It sounds like you're terribly dehydrated already :hugs:

I am starting to feel a little bit bullimic :-s Like this morning, i got up with OH and decided that when he walked to the bus stop to head off to work i'd walk with him and call in at the local GP surgery to get us both registered, so i ate some toast thinking it would be a good idea to have eaten a little something before heading out. I hadn't even finished it when i started feeling ill. I gave the rest of it to the dog and rushed up the stairs. I thought i could probably manage not to be sick if i just sat still or went back to bed but i couldn't bear the thought of sitting/lying around feeling like crap all bloody day so i brushed my teeth (which always makes me gag now i'm pregnant) and sure enough it triggered the vomiting so i could get it all up and feel a bit better afterwards.

Suffice to say i haven't made it out to the doctors yet. I was still sitting on the bathroom floor retching when OH was leaving :dohh: But whereas before this all started i hated to be sick and would do anything to stop it, i now almost look forward to it as it gives me temporary relief from the nausea. I think this sickness lark has sent me mad!

I had been considering going back to work on monday when my sick note runs out as i have been feeling guilty and i'm aware that i am on a course at the minute alongside work (which they're paying for) and i am missing a lot of it, and obviously i need to pass it. But the past three days have been really crap and i don't think i am ready :cry:


----------



## craftymum

Claire you need to get yourself down to A&E that's what I did and after being in the loo for about half an hour trying to give them a sample they finally sent me up to the gynae ward as they realised I couldn't pee cos I was so dehydrated so take a sample with you if you can, they will check your pee, your bloods and your BP and probably give you a scan too. Your Doctor sounds terrible can you not see a different one, to even tell you that the tablets she is giving you aren't safe is really bad as Kat says no drugs are really deemed safe for use in pregnancy but in extreme circumstances the pros defintely outweigh the cons. You definitely sound like you need some fluids, the headaches and dry lips are usually caused by dehydration too. I hope you get some help soon.:hugs:

Rebaby don't worry about going to work you are not well enough, I have been off since the end of Feb now and Kat has also been off for most of her pregnancy too, you should also take as much time as you need, noone will think any better of you for going in when you're not able to cope with the job you have to put yourself first and sod work.

Good luck with the midwife Kat hope everything is ok. Getting haircut tomorrow so hopefully I'll feel better or at least look better after that, only problem is I have to summon up the energy from somewhere to get up and wash my hair now.


----------



## craftymum

OMG I just fell, I don't know if I tripped or just lost my balance but I went right down on my hands and knees with a bang I sat there crying like a baby and then felt really stupid cos my window is open and the neighbours are out in their gardens. luckily I didn't land on my stomach or that would've been me having to go for an anti d injection too. My both knees are like those of a 5 year old now they are all cut and stinging like hell:cry: why can't something good happen for a change.


----------



## Rebaby

craftymum said:


> OMG I just fell, I don't know if I tripped or just lost my balance but I went right down on my hands and knees with a bang I sat there crying like a baby and then felt really stupid cos my window is open and the neighbours are out in their gardens. luckily I didn't land on my stomach or that would've been me having to go for an anti d injection too. My both knees are like those of a 5 year old now they are all cut and stinging like hell:cry: why can't something good happen for a change.

OMG hun :hugs: Big hugs. Don't feel stupid, i'd have been bawling my eyes out too.

I made it to the doctors and got the forms for registering at least, just got in now.

Thanks for being so supportive re: work. Deep down i know you're right of course, i just feel terrible about it. I'm a nurse, and when i applied for the job my manager was hesitant about offering me it, even though i was the strongest applicant, as my sickness and absence during my nurse training, as a student was pretty bad, mainly due to my dad having a stroke a couple of months before i finished and having a lot of time off to visit him in hospital etc but i convinced her it was a unique situation and that i was in good health etc etc and now, 6 months later here i am- off sick! :dohh:


----------



## craftymum

thanks rebaby, think it was more that I've had enough with all this puking without something else happening to - throwing up again now :cry: spent ages on phone to hubby crying and he told me just to get myself tucked up in bed and relax. He worries so much about me here on my own in case something happens, he tells me off for going up and down the stairs as he's so worried I'll fall down them and be lying there til 6:30 when he gets home.

Glad you're getting your docs sorted, I know what you mean about work though as I felt really bad at first but over the last week or two I've come to realise that I just couldn't do it as I'm not well enough. I'm a dental nurse so I'm on my feet all day and it can be pretty hectic without any regular breaks apart from lunch unless a patient doesn't show but that's quite rare as there's usually someone else squeezed in to fill the gaps.
It does leave you feeling like crap though as other people generally don't understand they all think we're just pregnant not ill, I guess I wouldn't have understood it either until it happened to me but we all need to look after ourselves and our babies too as just think how bad we would feel if something happened due to us trying to keep other people happy, and if they don't like it tough. Hope you're having a better day than I am so far.


----------



## claire99991

hiya just wanted to update you i went to 5 pharamcies and they all said they didnt have this tablet it isnt used anymore and they couldnt get it, so i went bk to my docs and she changed my meds for cyclizine so i have them now carnt wait to take one i dont even want to eat anything i just want to be able to drink water and keep it down. Ok im not being rude i will reply to everyone else's threads this evening i just feel absolulty exhausted and i just need a little nap.

oh does cyclezine have side effects? if so what are they? thanks girls xxxxxxxxx


----------



## craftymum

Glad you got something sorted Claire. I take cyclizine 3 times a day, it doesn't help me at all but it may work for you as different things work for different people I think the only side affects are dry mouth (I had this at the start and it was awful) and they may make you a bit drowsy but not as much as some of the others I think. Hopefully they work for you.


----------



## Stilletto_Sam

Claire. Outrageous treatment! I would still get yourself straight to A and E regardless of what the doctor says. You are very plainly dehydrated and it is dangerous to yourself and your baby to prolong it. Dry cracked lips are a classic sign-had them myself in the throes of Hyperemesis. I hated cyclazine, sorry. It was shit and only made me spaced out but with all the nausea.

To all you other girls. I am so sorry that the day has been totally crap so far. Hoping for some kind of improvement as it passes.


Kat. Hope all goes well with M/W appointment.

Much love.

XXX


----------



## craftymum

I just called docs for my blood test results (I nearly forget in all the drama of falling then throwing up) and they're not back yet so now I have to wait til Monday to call again!!! They really are useless in my surgery, I hope they haven't lost them like I said earlier they have done this before. Wish I was getting all my treatment through the hospital instead :hissy:


----------



## NIfirsttimer

ive used cyclizine the whole time.. at best it fends the sickness off for an hr or so. the main advantage for me is that they meant i could sleep as they defo make you drowsy and a bit spaced out...so be prepared to have a lie down! i find that they work best on a not totally empty tum, so try eating a bikkie or something with it

midwife went good.. bp normal and no protein in my wee sample so all good there.. she said she reckons roo is pushing 7lb already!!!!HELP!


----------



## craftymum

Hi everyone, hope you all have had a good day, I managed to get out this morning and look at our pram again and changed the colours from red and black to sand and black - less chance of any clashing I have to have it all matching (I'm a bit weird like that) also got my hair cut finally :happydance: first time since early Feb, it's not as good as my usual hairdresser but at least I can see again as my fringe is no longer hanging in my eyes.
Started throwing up though at about 3pm and have been sick 3 times since then :cry: and my knees really hurt from my fall yesterday, really really tired now though so going to try and get some sleep. Hope you all had a good day


----------



## Rebaby

Just checking in to see how everyone is doing today?

I have been rough the past few days, and yesterday had to go pick the pram up (we bought it from my cousin who needed the space to put in their new one, if you catch my drift) Anyway, that involved an early start and a drive to Yorkshire, on my own as OH was in work. I threw up loads of vimto (that i'd been sipping during the night) just before i set off, then called in at my mum's on the way and sat around feeling really rotten. Perked up in the afternoon but by the time i got home (with the pram) i was knackered and couldn't remember anything my cousin had said about how to assemble it, and was getting really annoyed at myself and upset.

Woke up this morning feeling no better, sick and tired and really weepy. I started to think about how my sick note from my GP runs out tomorrow and if/when i should try to go back. I told OH even if i do go back sometime soon i don't think i can manage to do the course that work have put me on as well as my regular shifts, as it is just too much. The thought of it alone makes me anxious and exhausted! He listened to all my reasons but "doesn't want me to sell myself short" (I was really pleased when i first found out i was on the course, but that was before i was even pregnant and i never thought i'd have hyperemesis) as he still hopes maybe it will pass sometime soon.

Anyway, i was starving but didn't eat anything all morning because i felt so sick, but had to sit outside the bathroom door while OH got showered just in case i needed to go in and throw up. When he came out of the bathroom i was sitting on the top step of the stairs crying, and i couldn't even really explain why. Eventually i pulled myself together and after he went to work i got showered and dressed and went to my friend's baby's christening. No way on earth would i have gone, except that the church is literally at the end of my street, just a few doors down! And i'd promised i'd be there, so i went for the ceremony, which was 45 minutes, had a quick word with her and then left before i ended up being sick all over the vicar or something.

I have felt a bit better generally this afternoon i guess, i don't know what got in to me this morning though.


----------



## craftymum

hi rebaby, sorry you've had such a rough time, if you don't feel ready to go back to work then don't as you will only end up suffering much worse for it afterwards. Your OH is prob trying to make you feel a bit better as mine is the same and he still says hopefully it will pass soon, it's so hard for them to see us like this too as there's nothing they can really do for us but give us hug and clean up our sick, mine's an expert in that now as I carry a bucket round with me and as I tend to get very dizzy I don't like to walk up the stairs with a bucket full of puke in case I drop it everywhere - that would be a nasty job! I really hope you are feeling better tomorrow though def think about taking some more time off work as it's not worth it to push yourself while you are so ill, even try a couple of weeks and see how you are after that. I've been off work since the end of Feb and I wont be back before my maternity starts as I'm just too weak. I've had a crappy weekend, was really sick all day yesterday from about 3pm and been throwing up all day today. Feel really hungry but don't ant to eat anything now as I don't want to throw it all up again. I feel so weak today I think going out yesterday took a lot out of me but it was nice to get a bit of fresh air even though I was only in and out of 2 shops and home again. My knees are still killing me from when I fell esp when I bend them but it could've been worse at least I didn't fall on my tummy and bubs has been going mad in here last couple of days so I know that everything is ok. I am so sick of hearing people saying to me that at least I'm halfway there now so not too much longer etc etc as it really does not help you feel any better when you're violently chucking your guts up every day but I guess people just don't think. The girls in the pram shop remembered me from last week guess me near fainting kinda made an impact although maybe they're used to that happening given that most of their custom will be from pregnant ladies. I'm off to bed soon as I'm so tired and just ache all over, hope you are all ok today


----------



## snugglebot

girls, I just want to give you all a big hug. :hugs:

I don't suffer from hyperemesis, but lurk here because my sister did but was never diagnosed and both she and I have found some of the info you post here very helpful for her in case it happens next time.

you are all troopers and one day your babies will be eternally grateful to you. :hug:


----------



## MrsQ

Hi there I have just been diagnosed with Hyperemesis and thought I would join the band wagon!
Gonna look through all the posts and catch up with you all now!
xxxx


----------



## Rebaby

Sorry to hear that hun :hugs: Hope it doesn't last very long for you.

And sorry you had such a crappy weekend louise :hugs:

Hope everyone is having an okay morning. I was trying for a lie-in but we had a parcel delivered and OH is out at work, so i was rudely awoken by knocking on the door and the dog going mental!

I ran downstairs so fast i didn't even think how i must have looked, in my bath robe with my bird nest hair but afterwards the shock of being woken up so fast really did NOT help :sick:

Not too grumpy though as the parcel was our reusable nappies we ordered at the baby show :happydance:


----------



## MrsQ

Wow having read all your threads I am back here at the end.

THough i would now introduce myself.

I am lorraine and started being sick at week 5. Having been sick for 8 weeks and not being able to urinate i went to the drs last week and was promtly admitted to hospital. 
My veins had collapsed and they couldnt get the iv in, but they did with difficulty :( stayed in for 1 night. 

Had a scan and baby is fine, cheeky bugger.

Been given cyclizine hydrochlorine which are pants as i am still being as sick as a dog!!! Plus they make me feel like a walking zombie!
I am so tired all the time and havent been signed off work so have to go back soon! :( dunno how i will manage as i do 12 hr shifts! :(

Also have had a friend comment that i should be careful what i wish for when i have said that I want to feel normal again! Said she wants whats best for me and i could loose the baby! This is my bestest friend! Nice huh?
So now i feel like a cow for wanting the sickness to end!
x


----------



## Rebaby

What an insensitive thing to say! Some friend! :hissy:

Sorry you're having such a bad time. Why haven't you been signed off work hun? Just curious, as it sounds as though you've been really unwell with it and long shifts probably won't help you get your strength back.

Big :hug: to you


----------



## NIfirsttimer

hi all.. im back after a few crappy days! decided to have a chinese on saturday night. MAJOR mistake. was up sick from 2am, id have blamed it on the chinese but OH ate the same thing and was fine, so it was just me :-( really wasnt pleasant tho. dont think ill do that again!
louise.. the sand & black pram is fab.. i googled it, love the colours and it will be really nice to coordinate with either pink or blue stuff depending on whats cooking in there!
rebaby... i would rule out going back to work for a while hun.. even once the sickness has stopped (which urs hasnt so ur defo mad!) it takes weeks to recover from the malnutrition and fatigue etc.. work, especially on your feet all day will soon leave you completly exhausted. i know its horrible feeling like you should be there and you are letting people down etc, but u just need to give up that idea until you are feeling close to normal again.. work will always be there when you are well again, right now your health and bubs health is number one!

louise im the same as you when you say people are driving you mad telling you half way there.. all i hear now is 'not long to go now' when in reality i feel like its never been further away! i dunno whats happened to me but a few weeks ago i was full steam ahead organising and getting ready, and once i got to about 90% i just kind of stopped and havent done anything else since lol! i think im in denial...

my friends had a little baby boy, jude, on thursday, so went to visit him on sat.. OMG he is SO teeny! made me realise that even tho ruby is 'big' shes going to be sooo tiny in reality! he was gorgeous and it was a real reality check! almost made me broody lol!!!!

ive developed really sore hips over the last week.. like at the front where my leg meets my hip, and really low down in my back / top of buttocks.. am trying to take it as a good sign, that shes getting into position, but it HURTS!!!!!!!!!!!!!

hey snugglebot.. nice to see you over here, think all lurkers should say hi! we dont bite lol (cos we would only have to throw you up again lol)
sorry your sister had a nasty time too. undiagnosed HG must be the worst, at least when diagnosed you get some support and help, albeit crap!

mrsQ2b... welcome to the club no one wants to be in! hope you start to find some relief soon, stick around here and feel free to moan as much as you need too.. if you read this from start to finish you will know we do a fair bit of it in here.. sometimes its the only thing you can do.
your friends comment was unfortunatly typical. people just DONT get it. if its any consolation, all of us have felt that we no longer wanted to be pregnant. i never wished ruby away, but if i could have rewound and been not yet pregnant, i dont know if id have done it again. its the hardest thing ive ever done in my life, and its sad that some friends & family dont seem to be able to appreciate how hard it is for us, i think theres a whole culture that its a weakness, and that every pregnancy should be the same, so if they had a whale of a time, then we should be the same. 
if its any consolation, HG babies are generally big strong and very healthy, rarely premature, and have been linked with high IQ recently too! its also a sign of a healthy pregnancy.. one of the dr;s in the hospital commented to me that ruby was 'going nowhere' which although odd.. i took as a good thing lol!


----------



## claire99991

mrsq2b welcome hun, im sorry your going thru the hell of this dont ever feel guilty of wanting the sickness to stop this is a proper illness, i have wished that i wasnt even pregnant anymore after 15 times of being sick :(

im so sorry all the other girls are being so poorly at the min we just need to cling to the fact that its not for ever, louise im glad you managed to get your hair cut and get out and about. xx

im sorry i havent been around for a few days ive been so tierd and drained by all the sickness i havent even had the energy to type. My cyclezine arent working :( there making me feel like im spaced out and i hate it when i have my daughter to look after so i havent even taken any today. I rang my GP this morning to see where the hell my appt is with the midwife as i havent heard anything about a booking in appt or scan yet and guess wot they didnt even reffer me and still havent they said they would ring me bk but this was hours ago its obvious there not going to. I have the antenatal number from the early preg assesment centre when i went with the bleeding so wondering weather to just ring them direct carnt hurt can it. 

Well im just about to eat my dinner then more than likely throw it bk up as i keep being sick just cooking it. Lovely. Hope you have a sick free day girls xxxxxxxx


----------



## craftymum

hi everyone and welcome to the new girls, Mrsq you really should ask your GP to sign you off work I've been off since the end of Feb and I very much doubt I'll be back now and as for your friends comments that is really insensitive just ask her how could she cope with really severe food poisoning type symptoms that just never go away but like Kat says comments like that are the norm I've had people say oh I had morning sickness and I just got on with things! And as for the oh not long to go now comments they really don't help people don't seem to realise that the longer this goes on the weaker we get and the harder it gets to cope with, I'm really worried that I wont have the energy for labour as I'm sure you're freaking out about that part now too Kat.
It's crap when I can only manage to get out for 2 hours max and I really suffer for it afterwards.
Rebaby I really think you should just forget about work for now, you need to concentrate on your own health now and get plenty of rest too.
I also take cyclizine and think Kat does too, they don't really work for me either but my Doc wont give me anything else so I just keep taking them in the hope that they will work.
Kat I'm sure it was scary holding that little baby and you prob can't wait to meet little Ruby even more now. Throwing up chinese does sound very painful. I'd really bad day yesterday too and not feeling too grand now but hey what's new. Hope everyone is ok this afternoon big:hugs: to all of you


----------



## claire99991

big hug to you as well louise, how do you manage to stay hydrated? just a question cos im really struggling to drink much xxxx


----------



## craftymum

well ladies my blood tests are in and my iron levels are very low but the Nurse needs to speak to the doctor to see if I need to go on Iron or not so I have to ring back tomorrow again. They did tell me at my appointment they don't really like giving iron til about 28 weeks unless they feel it's really necessary as it can make sickness worse. Least it explains all the dizziness and fainting, glad I insisted on blood tests now. The other news is that my silly hubby let it slip to his Mum what colour my bump is!! We are (were) keeping it secret so now we'll have to tell my Mum. He said he'd make it up to me if I wanted by treating me to a 4D scan!! Have to do some research now on where to go and cheapest price etc!
Also just threw up while on the phone - how embarrassing is that!


----------



## NIfirsttimer

louise 352 on the lisburn road is by far the best... and the most reasonable. they are also the only place whos policy is to bring u back at no charge if they dont get good pics!


----------



## claire99991

i had a good experiece at baby bond as well they also brought me bk at no charge as she had her hand infront of her face, so sorry about the iron levels but like you said at least you know why you have been feeling so dizzy xxxx


----------



## craftymum

will def look into it Kat thanks, hope he still agrees when he hears the prices!!
Hi Claire the only thing I have drank since I was 6 weeks is tescos own limeade, it's about 49p or something it's bright green and very fizzy and I drink it through a straw, I tested my pee this morning and I had no ketones, I really amazed at that as I seem to bring up so much fluid when I am sick but obviously just enough must be staying down, I eat honeydew melon too - so soothing to the throat after being sick, this prob helps too, I can't drink water though it turns my stomach and just comes straight back up again. Have heard a few people say that fizzy citrus flavoured drinks seem to be easier to tolerate, I know it's not the best thing to drink but if it keeps me off that drip then it's worth it. Stephen buys so many bottles of th stuff it all has to sit on our kitchen worktop as there's nowhere to put it, it tastes quite nice too though after this is over I don't think I will ever want anything with lime ever again! You guys are so lucky we don't have a babybond over here there's only 2 or 3 places that will do the scans and they are very expensive around £200-250


----------



## claire99991

yea i paid £300 hun, i tried the limeade it worked for a day then it just made me feel worse, i like fresh orange but it gives me heartburn im really struggling with fluids, last night i decided to just eat my tea as i was hungry and thought if im gonna be sick ill just bring my tea up rather than just water which i normally do on a night....well biggest mistake oh god i dont like being sick after a sandwich the lumps scare me sorry TMI there but i can only handle being sick water.


----------



## craftymum

:hugs: Claire, I'm the same I have to drink plenty to kind of liquidise my food a little if you know what I mean - otherwise it gets stuck in my throat and makes me choke and just tastes vile, there will be some drink that will help you it's just finding it that is hard. I hate drinking anything as it always seems to make me sick straight away but the lime for me is the only thing I can actually bare the taste of at the minute, it can really burn on the way up though but I just can't tolerate water in my mouth at all. £300 is crazy for your scan!


----------



## NIfirsttimer

i stuck with plain water, ice or plain lemomade, little and often is the key i think


----------



## Stilletto_Sam

I'm drinking Tescos own brand diet tonic water at the minute. I know there's quinine in it, but I'm hoping that the amounts are so low that they're negligible. I still don't like water and it's the only thing I really fancy! The tescos delivery driver must think I'm a secret G & T addict as he delivers a four pack of tonic every week to me :rofl:

Louise you can get Spatone prescribed by your doc instead of tablets. It's a very gentle liquid form of iron that is completely natural-doesn't interfere with BMs or make you ill. You can even take it by adding it to your Limeade! Makes sense that you're dizzy now you know your iron levels are low.


xxx


----------



## craftymum

Yeah Kat mentioned that too she said it's much gentler on the tum, for the risk of sounding stupid what are BM's?


----------



## Stilletto_Sam

:rofl: Poos! :rofl: Bowel Movements! Yuk. Sorry.


----------



## craftymum

:rofl: I never even thought of that!!


----------



## claire99991

the liquid iron sounds better!

got mw appt for next wed she is coming to my house :)


----------



## craftymum

glad you got that sorted Claire, I didn't get my first appointment til I was 13 weeks for my dating scan etc so hopefully she'll set the ball rolling for you
Just seen my ticker 3 months, 4 weeks and 1 day to go!! Sound really scary put like that!


----------



## claire99991

how is everyone feeling today so far? im sipping vimto its my new drink of the day, only been sick once so far when i woke up.


----------



## Rebaby

Good afternoon ladies. I say good afternoon but i'm still in my dressing gown :blush: Not had a bad morning, not been sick once, although i haven't eaten or drunk anything either so probably why :dohh:

I am feeling an enormous sense of relief today though, spoke to one of the sisters in work this morning and they feel it would be best for me to step off the course and they will leave me with the option to return to it once i am back from maternity.

I am so so relieved and just over the moon really. I had been agonising over it all so much the past few days and i know it hasn't been doing me any good to be worrying about stuff like that when i'm sick. She was lovely and said they don't want me under any more pressure than i already am, so basically when i go back off sick, whenever that is, i will just be going back to work, back to my normal shift pattern until maternity leave. Which i am so happy about.

Not had chance to tell OH yet as he's off in work but wanted to share with someone!

My sick note has been renewed for at least another week anyway. I am excited to be almost half way there, don't get me wrong but when i think of 20 more weeks! I think oh please let me feel better soon!


----------



## MrsQ

hi guys.
I am still being sick. And am exhausted to the point where i am sleeping all day!
I am gonna try and get a drs appointment tomorrow and get signed off as i am just off cos i cant go in. How do you get a dr to sign you off as i have never had it before?
xxx


----------



## claire99991

rebaby that is great must be such a relief for you not to have to worry about it anymore :)

mrsq2b just go to your docs and say you were in hospital and have been diagonsed with hypermesis and that your sleeping all day as well as still being very sick and say that you carnt contemplate work at the min and just ask for the sick note you have every right to.

Well this is weird but having a bath makes me sick, the hot water is awful i carnt stand the smell of any shampoo or shower gel i just had a bath then and have been violently ill its the same every time i have a bath, i wish we had a shower :(


----------



## craftymum

Hi everyone, rebaby that's great it'll take a lot of pressure of you now too. MrsQ just ask your Doctor they'll usually just give you one, I have to get mine renewed every 4 weeks but usually I can just phone up and do that and my hubby collects it and leaves it in to my work for me. I haven't worked now since end of Feb and can't see me returning before mat leave starts. 
Claire I find I can't stand the shower as the water hitting my stomach makes me feel awful, try to have your bath a bit cooler you might have it too hot which will make you feel worse if you've low BP etc. I'm the same with smells Stephen had bacon and eggs last night and he left the grill on and OMG the smell was so putrid to me when I went down, usually I stay upstairs til he's finished with the smelly stuff as cooking smells make me worse, I can't stand the smell of his deodorant either he has to spray it in a different room now.
I threw up really badly this morning and feel like I'm gonna throw up again now I've had some toast. My tummy really really hurts too really feels like I've pulled all the muscles in there so badly and my back and my tail bone hurt too. I'm just so fed up with this everyday is the same it never seems to get any better, I lie in my bed al day on the laptop and sleeping and then I'm in bed again for about 9pm most nights. I'm almost 23 weeks and I've been like this since 6 weeks now and it really is crap, the thought of another 4 months like this really depresses me as the longer it goes on the weaker I get. Have to call my Doc later on to see if she's going to give me iron or not, they did say they'd rather not as it'll prob make me worse but I can't cope with all the dizziness, fainting and falling either. Will let you all know what happens. Take care everyone


----------



## Rebaby

claire99991 said:


> Well this is weird but having a bath makes me sick, the hot water is awful i carnt stand the smell of any shampoo or shower gel i just had a bath then and have been violently ill its the same every time i have a bath, i wish we had a shower :(

I was the same! We've moved house now and only have a shower (cubicle) but had both in our last place. I love baths, but every time i had one i would be really really sick afterwards and it wasn't until OH pointed it out that i realised the connection. I'm fine with the shower though.


----------



## craftymum

ok rang Docs and was told that iron levels are low but Doc wont give me anything to help :cry: I'm so fed up as surely this can't be normal, feeling so weak, tired, dizzy and faint all the time. Tempted to just buy something and take it myself after having spent all day today throwing up. Just so fed up. It's getting me more and more down I just feel like my docs wont help me at all, they wont even let me try different tablets. I just feel like I can't go on for much longer it just gets harder and I just get weaker.


----------



## Stilletto_Sam

craftymum said:


> ok rang Docs and was told that iron levels are low but Doc wont give me anything to help :cry: I'm so fed up as surely this can't be normal, feeling so weak, tired, dizzy and faint all the time. Tempted to just buy something and take it myself after having spent all day today throwing up. Just so fed up. It's getting me more and more down I just feel like my docs wont help me at all, they wont even let me try different tablets. I just feel like I can't go on for much longer it just gets harder and I just get weaker.



I'm so sorry for you. Your doctor is completely useless. Is there nobody else in the practice that you can ask to see instead? You have the right to proper health care in pregnancy and you are clearly not getting it. I would complain, but maybe you do not have the energy. I feel that you are being ignored somewhat in the hope that you'll go away. I am so annoiyed for you that they won't try a different medication. It's outrageous! I'd go to the docs with you if I could and bang the counter till I got some satisfaction. Can you make another appointment and bring someone with you who won't be scared to speak up?


This is not good enough for you. Grrrrrrr. Rant over!

XXX


----------



## craftymum

aw thanks sam, I'm due back soon again anyway so I'm gonna ask then, there isn't really anyone else as the Docs are all older and the young one is really nasty with everyone. Wish I'd stuck with my old docs in Ards before I moved, she was lovely. Stephen's gonna see if he can get some of that spatone in Boots cos it's worth a try at least. Getting horrible restless legs now too and tightening of my belly where it goes rock hard, girls on 2nd tri say it's braxton hicks.


----------



## craftymum

Ok got the spatone can you girls recommend best way to take it as it says to take on empty stomach unless prone to tummy upsets then take on full stomach and take half sachet diluted in juice - worried about this as don't know if I'll be able to keep it down. How did yous find the best way to take it?


----------



## Stilletto_Sam

Well, I usually take mine in pure orange juice as vitamin C is supposed to help iron absorbtion, although you may find orange juice a bit harsh on your tummy at the minute. If you can eat anything, then have something to eat first and put the Spatone into your glass of limeade and drink it that way. Hope it helps you. Good luck, Louise.

PS that definitely is Braxton Hicks contractions. Weird aren't they?


XXX


----------



## NIfirsttimer

oh the lovely braxton hicks! mine take my breath away now! its like doing sit ups.. while really not doing sit ups! my main complaint at the minute is the pain in my hips.. they are so sore, and floppy.. feels like ive got someone elses legs on...apparently its a great sign blah blah blah but its not nice! the good news is that although ive been a bit more sick than previously.. the last few days ive had LOADS of energy, i spent yesterday scrubbing the hall & landing, and today the living room.. everything got cleaned, walls, skirtings, doors, floors, blinds, sofas lol. the dog was a bit frightened i think, but i t feels good to get it started as i really want every room done before roo comes!
on that note. i cant believe im gonna have a baby. shes gonna be born, very soon, and im the one whos going to give birth to her.. all you ladies have done this before, well most of you have.. but i just cant fathom how its going to happen... and it really is going to happen! ive never felt more unprepared for anything in my whole life, and i havent a clue what to do to prepare myself... except clean lol! i just cannot imagine, no matter how hard i try, what it will be like to see her for the first time, to holf her, and most of all to bring her home! HELP!!!!!

lou.. i drunk the spatone in juice.. i had to stay clear of pure juice as it give me killer heartburn, but dilutey juice was ok, fiddle about with the concentration.. i found as small a glass as possible was the way forward for me, as it didnt mean loads of liquid, but still diluted it enough so that there was no taste.. good luck with it!


----------



## craftymum

I never had any braxton hicks first time or I never noticed them if I did but my belly seems to swell away up and it goes really rock hard it's horrible, seems to happen more when I lie on my back. My tummy muscles ache too and last night I took a coughing fit and it was so painful. I got a top delivered from next today it's from their tall range, and still a size 8!! but it's loose and floaty so should see me through as all the maternity clothes look ridiculous on me. I tried jeans too but they're all too big and the elasticy bits just mean they fall down and wrinkle up on me, I guess it's cos I don't really have much of a bump my tummy looks more rounded than normal but that's it my normal jeans are much more comfy at the minute. Begrudge paying a fortune for maternity stuff now as wont really get a lot of wear out of it, I live in my nighties these days - too warm for jammies.
Had a crappy day today was sick everytime I ate and I tried to eat very little but that actually seems to be worse than throwing up on a full stomach as it's more acidy and burns more. I'll start trying the spatone in the morn though don't know how well it'll stay down but I'll give it a go, does it taste really vile on it's own? If it doesn't work then I'll keep it and take it after baby is here as I'll prob need all the help I can get to get my strength back again especially with iron as I'm a vege and apparantley we need to eat twice as much iron as meat eaters as it doesn't get absorbed as easily or something. Still can't believe Doc wouldn't give me something!
Kat can you believe you've only 3 weeks to go that technically means that you are now classed as full term and Ruby could arrive anytime!!! Are you scared? The one thing I'm scared about is how I'm going to have the strength to get through labour as at 23 weeks I just don't seem to be getting any better at all, it's like a way of life for me now.
It's good you managed to get all your cleaning done but don't go too mad as you don't want to suffer for it tomorrow.


----------



## NIfirsttimer

am i scared....... im bloody petrified!!!


----------



## craftymum

aw you'll be fine, just think you'll be getting to see her face t face soon and all this suffering will be over :hugs:


----------



## NIfirsttimer

lol heres a sneak preview.. me at the weekend with a friends 2 day old son!
u can see the terror in my face lol!

https://media8.dropshots.com/photos/542847/20090613/214724.jpg


----------



## claire99991

awwwww u look lovely, you must be so excited as well though after all this time your gonna get to meet your daughter :) how fab.

louise im really suprised they wouldnt give you anything especailly when your so weak your fainting next time you collopse or faint i would just go to hospital they will do there owne checks and see your iron is low and maybe do a bit more than your GP, she sounds frightend to perscribe anything or help you in anyway its such a shame u carnt see a better doctor or get another opnion it seems really unfair and you sound really unwell :( xxx


----------



## craftymum

aww Kat what a sweet pic he's so teeny too!! You've def came a long way since your dreaded drip pics! I haven't had one pic took of me while I've been pregnant and I don't want one cos I look like shit and I hate seeing photos of myself at the best of times.
Just took my first sachet of spatone but don't think it's gonna stay down for too long though if I can keep it down for an hour I guess some of it should get absorbed fingers crossed anyway.
Hi Claire, my GP and the Nurse both told me the day I was in they were wary of giving iron befre 28 weeks (why, I don't know) and they also said that it can make the sickness worse but like you say surely it's better to try so I got Stephen to pick me up some liquid iron as recommended by Kat and Sam quite annoying though as it's quite expensive. If it helps I'm gonna ask for script for it cos why should I pay for it when I have my exemption cert and can get it free. My GP can't really argue with me if I've been taking it for a couple of weeks with no probs. Will see how it goes, I took it some juice which was vile but I couldn't taste the spatone at all which surprised me as I thought I would notice it, has anyone tried it on it's own without diluting it?


----------



## kathykins

This might be a really stupid question, but does anyone know if hyperemesis can come back later in pregnancy? I was really ill with it for the first five months but then got a bit better when the doc found a pill that worked. But now I'm feeling really poorly again. I was sick about 5 times on Friday and Saturday, I wasn't too bad Monday but on Tuesday and this morning I'm bringing water back up. I'm so scared its come back and I can't cope again. Please help. :cry:


----------



## craftymum

Yeah I think it can come back unfortunately :growlmad: it's not fair is it, just when you thought that was it all over with.
Mine still hasn't shown any signs of easing up at all and I'm 23 weeks, my GP wont let me try anything other than cyclizine which is crap and doesn't work at all.


----------



## craftymum

well I've just thrown up (again) I had the iron at around 8ish though so do you think it would've been absorbed by now? It's 10am


----------



## NIfirsttimer

louise id say you probably got some of it in at least! i never tried it on its own.. wasnt brave enough lol!
it might be worth you researching the other drugs available, so that when you next see your gp you are more in control. tell her what drug specifically you want to try, and why, and tell her that we have all had the option of trying different drugs too so you want to know specifically why you cant..if she has a specific medical reason then thats fair enough, but we are all living in the same country so it doesnt seem right that we are able to try other drugs and you arent.. in fact you and sam are probably under the same health trust which makes it even harder to fathom!

kathykins.. unfortunatly i think its fairly common for it to come back in the 3rd tri... mine never went away as such, but the last few weeks of my 2nd tri were definatly my best, and then it slowly started to increase again. its all to do with your hormone levels, so anytime that you get a surge of hormones, you re likely to become more ill again unfortunatly. my big thing at the minute is being really ill in labour. i really dont want to spend my labour throwing up, but im pretty sure i will :-(

louise.. i can see how miserable you are at the min, and i really wish i could do something other than virtual hugs :-( all i can do is tell you that you WILL eventually start to feel better, a little tiny bit each day.. i cant tell you you will start to feel amazing and never sick.. but you will reach the stage where i am, where you can at least function and have some degree of quality of life back. i honestly never thought i would make it to where i am now.. really i didnt.. but here i am, and you will be here too, all you can do in the mean time is really try to relax as much as you can, eat and drink what you can, and dont allow it to beat you literally have to keep battling it and fighting it day in and day out until you start to win, and the good news is that we all win in the end. BIG HUGS xxx


----------



## craftymum

It really is so unfair that we have lost out on the ability to enjoy our pregnancies and I know it sounds bitchy but when you hear other people complaining about how tired they are when they have sailed through without any problems it is a bit annoying as they don't know how lucky they are. I know if we hadn't have all been suffering with HG we prob would've been the same but it's hard not to feel a bit cheated by it all. I wont be too long now til iI'm in my 3rd tri and it just feels like this whole pregnancy is taking forever, I will be so glad when it is all over. Sam's prob under a different Docs in her area as there are a couple down her direction too and think she's about 8-10 miles away from me roughly. 
I'm sure you can't wait now Kat just to get it all over with, your nesting mode has already set in anyway by the sounds of all your cleaning so little Ruby could be here very very soon!
I open my kitchen cupboards and just think OMG they really need cleaned out but think it can wait a while longer til Stephen's got all the decorating done and hopefully by then I'll have a little bit of energy to be able to do it all myself as I always feel like things are cleaner when I do them myself, stupid I know but even when we moved in here and my Mum was helping me clean, I was going behind her redoing whatever she'd just done luckily she didn't take offence by it, guess she knows me well enough by now lol.


----------



## craftymum

How's everyone doing today?
I took my iron this morning again and threw up really bad after so I'm guessing the iron is too hard on my stomach at the minute, my Mum said I never could take iron as it always made me sick - oh the joys!! I guess I'll just have to suffer then :hissy:
Just had some toast and feel terrible again, tried some chips last night as really wanted them and what a bad idea that was, they were so horrible on the way up again, so don't think I'll be trying that for a while again. I guess I'll just have to stick to the toast as although it's horrible coming up it's easier than chips or anything else seems to be. Don't think I can cope with 17 more weeks of this!!!


----------



## claire99991

louise sorry the chips were awful yes i agree, i think any food is i hate the lumps it just makes it 100 times worse, i decided on sum soup last night as i thought just liqiud coming bk up wouldnt be to bad but it was the smell oh god it was horrendus! my OH couldnt even come in the room (i just do it in a bucket now running to toilet is pointless) i wonder if sumthing like rice krispies would be any better.


----------



## craftymum

Hi Claire, I'm the same I carry an old bucket round the house with me cos sometimes I could be throwing up for 2 or 3 hours and I just wouldn't hve the energy to run to and from the bathroom and I swear now my bucket has permanent stains (sorry) no matter how much it has been bleached and scrubbed. I can't wait to dump it when this is all over!!
Rice crispies might be ok as they go quite mushy though I can't really take anything milky at the minute, I really miss my cereal and my yogurts as I haven't had either of these things since early February! I'll be like the crunchy nut ads after this I'll just be sitting with the whole box pouring the milk in to the box. We have to open every window in the house in the mornings as if I've been sick downstairs the smell really seems to linger doesn't it, it's gross. I still eat my little bit of ice cream it's so cold and soothing on my throat and doesn't hurt on the way back up, weird though that I can eat this but can't take pure milk. I had to take a big drink last night just to help the chips come up and it was awful, it just came squirting out my nose and everything, it was so sore. 
I actually managed to keep my lunch down today but only cos I went to sleep for a while, but not being sick has actually made me feel worse, I feel so drained and nauseous where as at least when I'm sick it relieves this horrible feeling for a while. I just can't believe how tired I feel I know part of this is prob due to weakness but part of it is prob also due to my pregnancy progressing and the thought of it getting worse as time goes on is enough to make me just want to give up now. I would just love to do something normal like walk to the shops for a magazine but I can't as I get so weak so quickly I'm so scared I'll faint or fall again as I seem to stumble very quickly now, think I've scared my Mum a few times! I'm hoping to get out this weekend to pick our carpet for our bedroom but again it'll be in the car and straight in and out of the shop and that'll prob kill me for the rest of the weekend but I guess it's better than looking at these 4 walls all day.


----------



## Rebaby

Hugs to everyone :hugs:

I had my worst day so far yesterday, it completely took me by surprise! I just threw up constantly all day and felt like total crap!

I couldn't even keep my ribena down, and i had a really scary moment in the evening when i was being so sick, it was all coming out my nose and mouth at the same time, and i couldn't breathe, and took a bit gulp of air in panic and breathed-in a mouthful of sick which mad me panic even more! Luckily OH was home from work so came running in to calm me down.

All i managed all day was 3 ice cubes just before bed :cry:

Today has been slightly better, i've had some cereal but i feel knackered.

I really thought i was getting a bit better too so feel really disappointed after yesterday.


----------



## craftymum

Hi everyone, how are we all today? Hope you're feeling a bit better rebaby, I hate it when it comes down my nose too it's so painful but unfortunately a common occurence. Let me know how you get on with the cereal as I find anything dairy comes up within 5 mins of eating it.

I've had a crappy weekend, went out on Saturday morning and ordered our bedroom carpet but came home and was just knackered for the rest of the day.
Felt terrible all day yesterday and as usual was throwing up all day too. I seem to manage to keep my breakfast down the last few days but that's it and I don't drink anything until lunchtime so think that's why as fluids just don't seem to agree with me at all. I'm getting so sick of drinking limeade but if I try something else it just really turns my stomach at the very smell of it.

I was a bit worried over weekend as on Saturday I hadn't felt baby move much and I'm used to real big strong tummy jumping kicks, by Sunday was about to call the hospital when I started getting big strong kicks again so the baby must've just changed position or something but it is worrying as I keep thinking something bad is going to happen cos of all this sickness. Can't believe I've been ill now for 18 weeks, I only found out I was pregnant at 5 weeks and from 6 weeks on I've been like this, I'd really hoped it would've eased by now a little but it hasn't, and I hate not being able to do anything normal as I get so exhausted so easily and I mean completely drained where all I can do is go and lie down in bed.
I sat last night crying my eyes out as Stephen and Jenna had their dinner cos I'm so fed up eating bread all the time, I had toast last night and some tinned fruit and within 15 minutes of eating it it was all in the bottom of my bucket, then I feel bad cos Stephen had to carry it upstairs to clean it as I can be a bit unsteady on my feet these days so there's no way I want to risk dropping that all over my stair carpet yuk!
I just really can not wait until October when this is all over, even my family seem to have all got so used to me being sick all the time and it's like noone seems to give a toss anymore, my Mum thinks it's funny that all I eat is toast or cheese sandwiches and always says oh go on surprise me for a change!!! I know she maybe doesn't mean it the way I'm taking it but it's so annoying as I'd love to eat something different, I'm just so tired and really feeling pretty down in the dumps.
The other thing is too, everyone seems to be really getting on my nerves so much I find I have no patience with people and I get so pissed off with them very easily. I feel like noone cares or understands (apart from you guys of course) and today I even asked my hubby could he get a transfer with his job as I just want to get out of here and away from everyone!!
sorry for the long rant, I hope everyone else is feeling ok today :hugs:


----------



## NIfirsttimer

aww louise.. i wish you could find something that stays down, but like you say, it gets really depressing trying things just to have to throw them up again.... its a good sign that you have kept brekkie down for a bit tho.. that was the first sign for me that things were slowly improving... dont worry about people annoying you.. everyone drives me mad these days, including dave lol!

i had a terrible night last night.. woke up at 2.30 in agony with real bad period type pains.. all down my legs and up to my ribs.. really thought something was going to happen, but it didnt :-( was awake feeling totally sorry for myself until about 7 tho, oh was asleep the whole time and didnt even manage to wake to ask if i was ok. i know hes tired with work and needs a good sleep etc, but SO DO I!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
im just getting so fed up hauling my huge body around on no food, and my energy rush of last week is well & truly gone :-( im past being afraid of labour now.. i just want it over with so i can start trying to get my life back! i cant beleive ive been sick this long either.. i started being sick on 6th november.. feels like a lifetime ago now!! i feel bad moaning when the end is so close but for me, it feels further away than ever! i just want her to come NOW!

hope the rest of you girlies are all ok.. we have been quiet for a few days so hope its a good sign!


----------



## craftymum

Kat you prob took too much out of yourself with all the cleaning. You should've gave Dave a kick anyway, tell him it's all his fault, men really do get it so easy don't they!
How are the pains, still bad? Have you rang a midwife and asked advice? maybe you should just in case it is the start of it all. I vaguely remember with Jenna it started like period pains but it was so long ago I can't really remember the rest. You have as much right as the rest of us to moan you may be near the end but remember how long you have suffered and as I am beginning to realise the longer it goes on the harder it is for you body to cope with it, it just leaves you weaker and more depleted by the day. Hopefully it will all be over for you very soon and you can get your life back again.
I'm not too optimistic about my breakfast staying down as I hadn't drank a sip since last night about 8pm til lunchtime today, I tend to keep food down better if I don't drink and if I do want to go out anywhere I can't touch any fluids at all til I get home but I know that I have to drink, It really is crap and it does get you down when the simplest and non strenuous tasks leave you feeling like you're dying. Funnily enough Stephen is the only one that isn't getting on my nerves at the minute, thank God for that.
Think Iwas in tears 2 or 3 times today, it is hard when you just can't enjoy eating anymore as I really just want to have something nice to eat and drink. Stephen said why not try couscous and I was like no way imagine all those little bits coming down my nose again. I can't think of food any other way anymore but how it'll be on the way up again.


----------



## Rebaby

Big :hug: to both of you. And to all the other ladies too, it has definitely gone a bit quiet, although sadly i have to say that for me at least it hasn't been because i have been off doing exciting things, so much as just throwing up and being worn out. Have had a bad few days.

My sick note expired on Monday (my old GP was doing them weekly) and we only just registered with a new GP surgery and i haven't been able to get an appointment to see someone there yet. So i rang work and explained that i wouldn't be back in this week but that i don't have a sick note i can send in (yet) because i am in limbo a bit, waiting to see the new doctor.

It was one of the sisters (not one of the nice ones!) and she said "So you haven't seen anyone?" and i said "Not this week, no" and she basically said "Well how do you know you're going to be off sick then?" Having thrown up all morning i was well not in the mood so i just said "Because i am being sick all day every day and not even keeping fluids down so i feel fairly confident they won't be sending me back to work!" :hissy: Which shut her up.

Honestly, people being arsey is the last thing you need when you feel this sh*t! :sick: I went to visit my best friend last night as she's just moved and i hadn't seen her new place yet and she told me she was upset that some friends of ours have been taking bets on how long it will be before i am admitted for dehydration :dohh: Very supportive!

So i understand what you mean louise when you say everyone i pissing you off a bit right now!

Got to call my new GP's first thing in the morning to try and get an appointment...I have only been sick once this morning but then again i have only had three ice cubes since i woke up 3 hours ago so that's probably why!


----------



## jen1604

Hi girls.I think Im in here with you now...
I'm Jen,Im pregnant with my 2nd baby-Ive got a little girl who will be one in two weeks.Have been so poorly all through this pregnancy,sick every time Ive eaten or drunk,lost a ton of weight and just dont have the energy to go anywhere or do anything.
I had an emergency appointment with my GP this morning after my midwife said I had to go and see her as this has gone on too long now.
I said 'I think I'm in here with you now' as GP didnt give me a definite diagnosis,just said 'hmmm it seems like hyperemesis'.So Ive been prescribed Phenergan which I can take atleast once,and up to 3 times a day and see how that goes for a week.
After that Im back in with my GP.She mentioned possibly having to go on a drip if things dont start getting better which is terrifying for me,I dont want to be away from my little girlie :cry: 
Anyway,just wanted to say hi and introduce myself to you all!
xxx


----------



## craftymum

Jen welcome to our wee club though I really hope you're not here for too long (in the nicest way) I hope the tablets work for you, I'm on cyclizine which are crap but my GP wont give me anything else to try.
I've been in and out of hospital on the drip and it truly is horrible but if you need it it's best to get it done. big :hug: to you.

Rebaby that is awful your friends taking bets, it's so insensitive, they obviously don't realise how bad things are for you. Good that you got to visit your friend though. Your work are being really shitty about it all do they really expect you to come in and throw up all over them all - though maybe you should, it's soon shut them up lol!
I'm the same but luckily my GP gives me my sick lines for 4 weeks at a time, though now I'm at 24 weeks this week I doubt I'll be needing too many more as I'll have to start maternity leave soon - another hassle I could do without right now is sorting out all the forms etc as I will prob only qualify for MA due to being on sick pay since April.
I've been throwing up pretty bad last few days and so fed up I just feel really really exhausted, I just seem to get tireder and tireder every day. I can't believe I've practically been in hibernation since the end of February 27th to be precise as that is when I started throwing up it's so sad that I remember the exact date!! Though I had been feeling awful and retching etc etc before that started so this whole pregnancy has just been crap for me. I don't do anything all day - I have tried simple things but it totally wipes me out for days after. Yet I feel so tired every morning and can hardly get up just to go to the loo, everything is such an effort for me, thank God I have this laptop at least that keeps me sane all day, well sort of! Have to run now as I'm gonna be sick again :cry: take care everyone :hugs:


----------



## jen1604

Craftymum :hugs: Sounds like youre having a crappy time of it right now.My pregnancy has been crap for me too honey because of this,it makes it so much harder to be happy and excited about it all doesnt it?:hugs:Thank you for the welcome!xx
I'm not sure I like these pills Ive been given.I took one about 3 hours ago and I just feel completely out of it and spaced out.I looked them up and they are primarily a sedative with anti sickness properties.Now I'm torn because even though I want to take them incase they help a bit but I dont feel I'm even safe to look after my daughter in this state.I literally feel like I've drunk tons and tons of alcohol...Anyone else experienced this with their pills?I probably will stick with them,anything to get rid of this sickness but I'm not happy about it.....


----------



## craftymum

jen1604 my sis in law was given phenargan when she was pregnant she didn't have HG just bad morning sickness and they wiped her out too, you should ask your GP if you can try something else my GP is just very fussy and wont let me have anything else but the other girls on here have all tried different things, it's a case of trial and error though as what works for one may not work for another but anything is worth a try. :hugs:
It really is awful, I've been ill now for 18 weeks of this pregnancy I found out at 5 weeks and the sickness started at 6 so I've only had one week of peace since then, I've tried eating different things but the only thing I can really eat is white bread and fruit and that doesn't always stay down but it might stay down for an hour which means there's more chance of me absorbing something, my bp is low and my iron levels are low so I get very dizzy too and on one of the rare occasions I went out to pick my pram I almost collapsed in the shop. I too lost weight and now am only really weighing around what I was pre pregnancy so I don't really look pregnant but my shape has changed so I feel fat and crappy but think most of that is to do with the sickness and being stuck indoors all the time, I've been signed off work since the end of Feb and wont be back now as I just couldn't cope with it. It is really annoying when I try to help around the house as you do get so fed up but even just running the hoover round my living room leaves me out of breath and really drained. I can't remember what it feels like to feel normal and healthy anymore so I can't wait til October til this all over. People always say at least you're over the halfway line now but they don't realise that the longer it goes on the harder it gets and the weaker we become, I haven't had a proper hot meal since I was 6 weeks, God knows how this baby is doing so well in there, I hope I'm not setting myself up for a fussy eater down the line - they do say the more flavours you eat whilst pregnant etc can influence the baby's eating habits but as a girl who normally loves spicy rich flavoursome food there aint much I can do at the minute but eat what I can when I can.
It must be so hard for you having a 1 year old as well, my daughter is 16 so I don't really have to be worrying about running around after her etc, there's another girl Claire on here and she has a 3 year old so maybe you 2 could compare notes and swap tips etc. Do you get plenty of help from your OH and family? Just try to keep getting those fluids in even if it makes you sick you will absorb some as you don't want to end up dehydrated and on the dreaded drip. I now eat things that I know will be quite easy on the way up again, a little bit of ice cream after my toast if I feel like I'm going to be sick just softens the blow a bit. My GP actually suggested boiled rice!! Can you imagine that on the way up again eeugh! Take care hun and get as much rest as you can, you need it right now so don't try to push yourself and come on here to moan as much as you like, we all do as sometimes it's all you can do and it helps to know that someone else knows what you're going through big:hugs:


----------



## NIfirsttimer

ugh i tried rice a few times... big mistake!
super noodles worked sometimes tho.. a thin layer on some toast usually stayed down for me..

welcome jen! so sorry u have to join us in this thread.. its probably the complete opposite of all the other happy excited theads on the forum!

is phenegran the same as the zofran? i know it made me very spaced out, i spent most of my pregnancy so far on cyclizine and it was the same, id be sat there staring into space practically dribbling! to be honest i didnt find much relief in any of the drugs (or other things) that i tried & unfortunatly i think most women are the same...the drugs they give tend to me primarily for something else, with the anti nausea bit as a side effect, i think they need a drug that been created for hg, but saying that, no one seems to know what makes some people get it, so i guess until they figure that out the drugs wont come....

ive not been feeling too bad this afternoon.. even managed an hr or so with my book in the sun, although this morning was a totally different story .........


----------



## craftymum

yuk super noodles!! I hate those things. You're still holding on then Kat, you might just win that bet!!
Phenargan are also used for hayfever but they are the drowsy formula unfortunately so they do wipe a lot of people out. Zofran is the same as ondonsatron they give you that in the hospital but over here they wont let you take any home I tried but they kept me in for an extra 2 hours while they decided against giving me 3 days supply!!! If you live in the States they give zofran out freely via tablet or pic line but over here they do sweet FA to help.


----------



## Rebaby

craftymum said:


> If you live in the States they give zofran out freely via tablet or pic line but over here they do sweet FA to help.

I've been doing a lot of reading into HG online and it sounds like the states are so so much more advanced in their understanding and treatment of it, compared to here, where most people haven't heard of it and those that have just think it means morning sickness.

I haven't been offered any anti-emetics so far and this has now been going on for over 6 weeks for me. It was the policy of my old GP practice NOT to prescribe anything for HG but when i eventually get to see my new GP i will be asking what they have on offer. By the sounds of things no one really finds the medication that is prescribed helpful anyway though.

I have perked up a bit since this morning and i've had a packet of crisps and some caffeine free cola.

Oh and i forgot to say welcome to jen :hugs: sorry you're suffering too.


----------



## claire99991

jen1604 said:


> Craftymum :hugs: Sounds like youre having a crappy time of it right now.My pregnancy has been crap for me too honey because of this,it makes it so much harder to be happy and excited about it all doesnt it?:hugs:Thank you for the welcome!xx
> I'm not sure I like these pills Ive been given.I took one about 3 hours ago and I just feel completely out of it and spaced out.I looked them up and they are primarily a sedative with anti sickness properties.Now I'm torn because even though I want to take them incase they help a bit but I dont feel I'm even safe to look after my daughter in this state.I literally feel like I've drunk tons and tons of alcohol...Anyone else experienced this with their pills?I probably will stick with them,anything to get rid of this sickness but I'm not happy about it.....

i can sympathyise i have stopped taking my anti sickness pills as i dont feel in control of my daughter and i carnt have that she is my priority over me being sick. I wish they could give me sumthing that didnt space me out :hissy:

Last few days food isnt to bad although i have little appetie managed sum toast with soft cheese spread yesterday and a tuna sandwich at lunch time, its fluids! :hissy: every time i drink i feel the fluids sitting in my stomach just swishing around for hours and its absolutly awful it makes me sick straight away and with this hot weather its torture :cry::cry:


----------



## craftymum

Claire I'm the same as soon as I drink fluids I throw up but sometimes I know I'm gonna be sick anyway so I have to drink to make it all less lumpy on the way up (gross I know). Great that you managed some food today though, I'm still struggling as the only thing I seem to keep down is apples but I can't just eat them all day although I guess I get some fluids from the fruit too.
Rebaby some GP's just wont prescribe anything as they're so worried about any risks but these drugs now have been proven safe and if they help you then sometimes the pros outweigh the cons, hopefully your new Doc will be more sympathetic. I find if I forget to take mine it doesn't really make a difference as they don't help me at all anyway. You're so right though about the help in the States being so much more advanced, they actually arrange home care over there and help with kids and housework if you need it!! Like you say here we are just treated like we have morning sickness and should just be getting on with things. Have you looked on the site helpher? It's quite good as it's specifically for women with HG and their families too.
My throat is so sore tonight from being so sick all day and I really am stressing about my teeth now as this has been going on for 18 weeks now so far and showing no signs of getting any better. I'm getting even tireder and weaker now and I find I just can't get myself to wake up most days. :hugs: to you all.


----------



## jen1604

Thank you for the welcomes girls!x



craftymum said:


> Do you get plenty of help from your OH and family?

All of my family are about 2 hours away sadly.My in-laws are here but we havent told them I'm pregnant yet.I do want to tell them but I know they'll be asking 'are you happy?' and at the moment I'm so down because of all this that I dont want people to think Im not happy about the baby because I am,just finding it hard to be happy and excited about anything at all right now if you know what I mean?

And my OH is actually in the process of starting a new job.Changing from a job five minutes down the road to an hour away so he's madly busy with training and travelling to and from his new work at the moment so he's gone most of the time and not getting back until Ophelia is in bed. :dohh: Absolute nightmare timing!!!

Claire-thats exactly how I feel about Ophelia being my priority over me being ill.This is gross and probably TMI but when I know its just going to be liquids that Im throwing up I sometimes just vomit into the kitchen sink so I can still keep an eye on her as opposed to having to run upstairs to the toilet and leaving her on her own.

I hope we all have a good,not too sicky day today.:hugs: to all of you 
xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## claire99991

hun i never go to the bathroom anymore i carry a bucket around with me all the time, so no where your coming from hugz xxx


----------



## NIfirsttimer

oh yes hun i think we all graduated from the toilet ages ago.. a bucket is the way to go cos you can take it everywhere with you! last week i was cleaning with a bucket full of flash & hot water, and a sick bucket beside it lol!
it seems that we all have the same problem with liquids.. which is a real pain as its the liquid that we need the most :-(

i cant imagine how any of you girlies with young kids are coping...i barely managed to look after the dog when i was in the throwes of my HG, so to have a wee toddler running about must be unbeleivably hard. 
i tired vimto with lemonade last night after rebabys successes with it, it was actually gorgeous and stayed down! have also been drinking lemonade & lime cordial, its lovely too but has made a reappearance once or twice...

am going tomorrow to visit another friend whos just had a wee baby,.. a little girl this time, cant wait to meet her but again, its scary thinking i will have one in a week or so! HELP!
im starting to think, after spending my entire pregnancy convinced that roo would come early.. that she will now stay in there until she is forced out! spoke to dr about it and she said over and over that its a good sign and shows shes happy and comfy in there, but its easy for her to say, for me it just means an extra 2 weeks of throwing up. nothing on the grand scheme of things i guess, but its 2 weeks of it id be happy to miss out on!


----------



## Rebaby

Wow! I'm just back from my new GP and they are sooooo much more pro-active!

I have been told that at this stage they would be happy to start me on ant-reflux medication if i wanted to give it a go, and if that doesn't help they'll try the anti histamines, and if they don't work they would consider anti emetics.

I have been asked to monitor my urine output at home (i mentioned it hasn't been so great lately) and to go back immediately if i'm having trouble and they'll jump to the next step, and admit me only if they need to.

My BP is still fine, it has been all the way through. And i now have a sick note for 3 weeks instead of having to get them renewed weekly, which gives me chance to find something that might work for me i guess, and also helps work as they know more where they stand in terms of when i might be coming back (although i just spoke to my manager on the phone and she didn't sound that happy!)

Do any of you know how sickness during pregnancy affects maternity pay? I work for the nhs so wasn't sure if it would have an impact or not...i hope not!


----------



## NIfirsttimer

wow isnt it amazing (and sad) that there is such a difference between GP's & what they are prepared to do for you!

as far as the sickness goes, louise is the lady for the job, shes had to research the ins and outs of it due to her situation..
i THINK that ur maternity pay is based on the 12 weeks prior to you leaving work for maternity, therefore, if you are receiving full pay, even if its sick pay, then your initial mat pay should be the same as your full pay. i was lucky enough to receive a bonus while on sick pay so its meant that my mat pay is actually more than my regular pay. not much, but every little helps!
id assume on NHS, and with a pregnancy related illness you would be on full pay so should be the same for you?


----------



## craftymum

rebaby it's great that your new GP is trying to help you, I really hope you find something that works, I've resigned myself now to being like this til the end as my anti emetics don't work for me but then my GP will only let me try the one type, sounds like yours will keep trying til you find something that works for you.
As for mat pay SMP is calculated based on your average earnings between week 17-25 of your pregnancy so if you are still getting full pay now you should be fine, I wont as I only got full pay for March and then went straight to half pay and as I only work part time (22 hours) my average weekly earnings on sick pay is not enough to qualify for smp. It's crap as I've went from £8 an hour to less than minimum wage now. I still have to claim through my employer though then he will have to give me a form back with a letter saying why I can't get smp, I then fill this in and take it to job centre plus and can claim Maternity allowance through them, this is based on a 26 week period within a 66 week test period and you can choose the dates which you want to show them the pay slips for. All theya sk is that you earn at least £30 in a week and then it works the same way as SMP where you will get 90% of your pay or £123 a week (whichever is lowest) for 6 weeks then £123 a week for 33 weeks, so it's best to show your higher pay slips if you can as then you will get the £123 and it is not taxable like SMP so I'm actually gonna be better this way as I too was really worried I'd get nothing. Unless your employer has their own mat rules that's basically it. Kat was just very lucky that her employer has been paying her full pay while she's been sick. It's crap though as we have to be careful what we spend as we still need loads and as my money is slashed in half it's quite hard to manage at the minute. If you go onto the directgov website everything you need to know will be there it is confusing though hope I've helped a bit. I need to get mine sorted fast now as I have been off sick since the end of Feb my boss can force me to take my maternity leave at 29 weeks which is only 5 weeks away now. I really hate thought of all the hassle. 
TTC def give up on the bathroom, my manky bucket goes everywhere with me and if I go out in the car a few good strong plastic bags have to be packed too.


----------



## craftymum

ps I think it's crap that they base SMP during these certain weeks rather than on your average earnings throughout the year as it's unfair that we get penalised cos of being sick.


----------



## Dream.A.Dream

Hello ladies, I also think i may be on my way in here. I've lost over half a stone in 2 weeks, i just can't keep anything down. The doctor tested my urine yesterday and said i'm starting to dehydrate and there are ketones in my urine from not being able to keep food down. I've been signed off work for a week. The doctor prescribed me anti emetics but told me that i shouldn't take them because there could be side effects for the baby and if i choose take them and something goes wrong then it's my fault. So obviously i've not taken any. She also said a few more days as i have been, or if it gets worse at all i'll need to go to hospital for rehydration but i'm terrified of needles and really don't want to!! :( xx


----------



## NIfirsttimer

yep i was lucky... im contracted for 6 months sick pay, plus holiday entitlement, which luckily took me right up to my mat leave..


----------



## NIfirsttimer

oh katy hun... welcome. 
why do they insist on scaring you will tales of these drugs. what did they prescribe for you?

im petrified of needles too.. at least i was before this! to be honest tho, by the time i needed the drip each time, i was so ill and half out of it that i couldnt have cared less.. if theres a chance it makes you feel even a wee bit better.. its worth it!
keep a close eye on yourself, and if you are feeling worse get back to the dr hun.. dehydration can be dangerous and its best to be safe and get checked if you take a down turn.. big hugs xxx


----------



## Dream.A.Dream

It's just such a pain, it's meant to be an enjoyable time but i can't leave the house! 

I think the tablets are called buccastem. They disolve between your top lip and your gum but after what she said i definitely don't feel comfortable taking them. She also made a point of saying she was sick the whole 9 months of her pregnancy but never took a thing. 

I had to go back to the docs the day after and then after she tested my urine she said "yeah you definitely need to take the tablets i prescribed yesterday", after saying the day before i shouldn't :( xx


----------



## Rebaby

Wow, it's so complicated isn't it?! :wacko: I've just been working out what that should mean for me, and i *think* i'll be okay, as i will still be on full pay right now, even though i'm off sick, and i am really really hoping to go back at some point before my mat leave...just not sure when or how!

It seems really unfair calculating it between week 17 and 25 though, and also a bit random- why those weeks?!

Anyway, just as long as we get something! It can't be helped that i'm off sick so i suppose there is no use me getting worried about it.

Welcome to the club katy :hugs: i'm sorry you have to be here. I know what you mean about not wanting to be admitted. I don't have a problem with needles but the idea of it still scares me, which is daft i know, me being a nurse...i just want to avoid having to go in hospital unless i absolutely HAVE to, and at the minute i am managing with my fizzy caffeine free cola and ice cubes.

I'm not eating much though and my belly spends so much time rumbling, i feel constantly starving but i look at the things we have in the cupboard and think "No thankyou!" Had some sausage and mash last night when OH got home though, and even though i didn't manage to eat much of it, it did stay down, i was so pleased!


----------



## Dream.A.Dream

Yay for keeping it down. I'm at the stage now where i'm quite scared to eat really because i know it will make me sick. I'd rather just throw up liquid/bile stuff than actual proper food sick xx


----------



## craftymum

I don't know why they use those weeks think it's something to do with the 8 weeks before the 15th week the baby is due. Crap for me as I've been on half pay since about 11 or 12 weeks. Great that you managed to keep something down, I've had an awful day was throwing up all afternoon from about half 2 til after 5. Just had some tea and feeling really sick now.

Welcome to our club Katy, it's a bit confusing when your GP tells you one thing one day and something else the next, the tablets have been used for about a decade or more now with no complications to the baby, my GP is the same though as I take cyclizine and it really does nothing for me at all, I'm 24 weeks and have been sick since I was 6 weeks and I also never go out only to the docs and just recently I've started going out on a Saturday morning but only cos I need to get stuff for the house that my hubby couldn't pick like carpet. We went for our pram one day and I near fainted in the shop, I've fallen at home as well as I'm so weak and dizzy all the time and like you scared to eat and drink cos everything comes up again. My Gp has told me to give up hope of getting any better now and I have been signed off work since the end of Feb and wont be back now. I too have been in and out on the drip and it is awful but it really does help and if you need it then don't hesitate as dehydration is really dangerous for you and your baby. I have ketostix at home now to monitor my own ketone levels you should ask your GP for some of these as it's much easier if you can keep an eye on it yourself.


----------



## xxx bex xxx

just thought id take a nosey on here!
seems im not as bad as you guys as im not actually sick...just feel it 24/7!
iv had this from being 4 weeks pregnant and still feel it now!!all of a sudden the nausea passes and i think "right,hurry up and get something to eat"but by the time i get the bread outta the cupboard and a filler out of the fridge,im back to square 1!!
iv lost a stone so far and i seem to have stuck now,which is a good sign.i can also keep liquids down.but the slightest smell of something bad has me retching!!!


----------



## craftymum

Hi Bex, welcome to our little club, I really hope you don't end up like us lot cos it truly is the most horrible thing and it's also hard to try to make friends and family understand as people generally think when you're pregnant you can't be ill etc etc. A lot of people find that regular morning sickness can ease around 16-20 weeks so you're heading near that mark now so lets hope it passes for you soon but feel free to come on here and moan anytime you want as I'm sure you'll have seen from our posts that we tend to do a lot of that on here. :hugs:

Hope everyone else is feeling ok today? I've had a really crap few days, was sick all day yesterday (usually I can keep my breakfast down if I don't drink anything til lunchtime but it's so hot I have had to get a drink and then it all starts. On top of all this my hayfever is really really bad at the minute, (I hate this time of year) and that's without me even going out of the house!! Stephen asked the chemist for something but they said they're not allowed to recommend anything for pregnant women to take so I have to wait til Tues when I see my GP. I've already posted this in 2nd tri but thought I'd put it here too, here's a pic of my wee bump taken this morning at 24 weeks and 1 day, excuse my nighty and any mess as we're still in proceeds of getting our room sorted.


----------



## jen1604

Sorry to hear youre having a crappy few days Craftymum :hugs: Thats a gorgeous bump youve got there.
I've had a not too bad couple of days.Managed to eat not one,but TWO jacket potatoes yesterday evening.Plain so pretty tasteless but still,I was thrilled to just keep something down :) Thinking about them now is making me think I might need to be sick though.
:hugs: to everyone xxxxxx


----------



## NIfirsttimer

yep potatos are good.. i lived on mash for the first few weeks...

lou.. LOVE your wee bump!! wont be long till you look like me lol!!


----------



## craftymum

Hi Jen, :happydance: great you kept the potatoes down, I find the only thing I can keep down is apples of all things but I can't exactly live on them or I'd end up with the runs all the time! I made a big mistake of trying some baked beans the other night I just wanted something that tasted different and I though they would be easy on the way up again, I was so wrong they were so acidic and horrible on the way up again I think that'll be the last time I try them for a while. I can't wait for the day to be able to eat normally again, I really thought by now I'd be able to eat something different and I'd planned to go out to pizza hut for a big feast but def don't fancy pizza on the way up again think that would be so painful! I just want to do something normal with Stephen before this baby is born, I'd love to go to the cinema but the smells would make me sick and my back and my tailbone get so sore there's no way I could sit through a film on those seats. At the minute the only time we go out is for an hour or 2 on a Sat morning and I've only started doing that recently but it's hard cos again I can't drink anything while I'm out which is gonna be hard in this heat. And the only other time I go out is when I go to the Docs and usually these short trips are more than enough for me, we don't go anywhere where I'd have to walk much as I just don't have the energy and I wont go near busy shopping centres or tescos I like to just nip in and out of wherever we go without staying too long cos I can't stay on my feet long without feeling faint.
Hoping to go out tomorrow to look in babies r us and boots for bits and pieces so I've been warned by hubby not to try to do anything about the house today as he wants me as fit as I possibly can be and when I try to help out I end up completely zombified after. I did wash the dishes though as I hate leaving everything to other people.
I haven't been sick this morning so far but then I haven't drank anything and I'm starting to get so thirsty, but soon as I drink I'm sick, it really puts me off drinking anything but I know I need to I'm just too tired to keep being sick all the time it really is so draining and the stomach pains are awful too.
Just have to make sure we have a good supply of plastic bags in the car and thank god for air con too as it means I don't have to worry about pollen getting in the car either. I'll be so glad when this is all over but it's so unfair that I haven't been able to enjoy any of this pregnancy and have been stuck at home ill, I know we can do normal stuff once baby is here but I wanted to do stuff together as a couple while we still had the chance but I guess these things just aren't meant to be sometimes. Has anyone heard from stilettosam? Haven't seen her on here in a while, hope she's ok.


----------



## craftymum

just seen how long my last post was, I swear they are getting longer everytime!! That's my bump on a big day too lol!! Can't believe I'm almost 6 months now, It goes up and down like a balloon, I'm glad though means less to lose after, we'll prob need to put weight on after instead lol!
Might try some mash and gravy that'd be easy coming up again, it's like a baby's diet!


----------



## Rebaby

Sorry you're not having a good time of it :hugs: i agree about pizza being god-awful on the way back up. I think prior to being pregnant pizza was probably one of my favourite foods but i can truthfully say- not anymore!

I am also finding potatoes good jen, i had mash for a second time after the first go was so succesful, and it went down well, and we also had baked potatoes the night before last. OH had two and lashings of topping but i picked a teeny one and a forkful of tuna, it was so yummy although i do think sometimes food is spoiled even if you're NOT sick as when you're eating it you're thinking "Oh please don't let me throw this back up, it will be vile!"

After a run of really bad days i have had two good days in a row, where i have only vomited in the mornings and been okay in the afternoons so taken the opportunity to get plenty of fluids down me as it's been scorching here!


----------



## jen1604

Rebaby great news on getting some fluids inside you!:happydance:

I'm finding anything greasy/cheesy to be evil on the way back up so yep I can definitely agree to pizza maybe not being the best idea.I attempted macaroni with the tiniest bit of pesto on for lunch,stupid stupid idea!Why did I even attempt to eat something with some actual flavour to it :rofl: I think its safe to say I wont be attempting pesto again for a long long while after seeing that come back up.

Craftymum I hope your trip out tomorrow goes well.Maybe try going to one shop then sit down somewhere and have a rest before going to the next and see if that helps,though at the moment I know if I sit down I'm inclined to just not get back up again.Oh and if apples are working well for you maybe you could try an apple muller rice or do you think it wouldnt be the same with the apple all pulped?And what about radish?Theyre kind of like a little apple but might be a bit of a strong taste.Sorry if Im no help,just trying to think of something to help you :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## craftymum

that's great rebaby maybe it'll start easing for you soon, muller rice out of the questio n as I'm afraid I can't keep any dairy products down at all they come up within 5 mins the only thing I can eat is hard cheese in a sandwich and although it doesn't stay down it maybe stays down for a while so at least I'll absorb some calcium from it - I hope anyway. My problem is after I eat at all I start to feel really awful so I know what you mean about not enjoying food anymore. 
The place we're going to tomorrow has a big marksys near so there should be plenty of places to sit as I can't stand for long anyway or I'd faint - bad enough when it happened in the pram shop and they're prob quite used to it. I was in the carpet shop last week and I swear I thought I was going to have to sit down or try to on the big rolls of carpet, I seem to be so unsteady too I must look drunk most of the time the way I stumble about the place.
The worst thing for me at the minute is the thirst I would so love a big ice cold drink of water but it just comes straight back up again so I'm finding it hard to get fluids though I must be getting some cos I'd no ketones this morning when I tested.


----------



## Dream.A.Dream

Glad some of you are starting to feel a little better. 

I agree that pizza is one of the worst things to throw up! It's awful!!

I was admitted to hospital on wednesday night, had 4 litres of fluids through a drip and begged and begged to go home so they let me go 24hrs after i was admitted. I felt so good when i was first released but today i'm being sick again :( they've given me some tablets now but i only just got them because they had none on the ward when i was released yesterday so hopefully they'll start to work because i really don't want to end up back in hospital. xx


----------



## NIfirsttimer

awh katy... its horrible isnt it. 
hopefully you wont end up there again, but isnt it amazing how quickly the fluids make you feel human again.. i felt like a new woman each time.. for a day or two....
what tablets did they give you?


----------



## Dream.A.Dream

cyclizine i think they're called. I really hope they work. I'm a bit worried about taking tablets but don't have too much choice really because i'll be so ill if i don't. xx


----------



## craftymum

Hi Katy it really is horrible staying in hospital but sometimes it's necessary, I was same I hated being in and was as bad as ever everytime they let me out again though you're lucky they let you out so quickly. Cyclizine are the ones I'm on too, they don't work for me but hopefully they will for you and don't worry as they are safe to take. Just try to keep drinking to keep your fluids up, it wont stop you being sick but it will keep you out of hospital. I'm probably throwing up more now than I was then but the difference is now I seem to be able to stay hydrated so even if you're throwing up your body will hold onto something. Try ice lollies and ice cubes or ice chips if you can't face water. Hope you're feeling better :hugs:


----------



## Dream.A.Dream

They gave me 2 ice lollies in hospital to help hydrate me too i think. My nurses were pretty nice :) I'm making sure i drink at least 2 litres a day if not more, even if i'm sick i should keep some down. 

Is it normal to feel really spaced out and almost drunk after taking those tablets? If they stop me being sick i think i'll keep taking them but can't see me being able to work feeling like this! xx


----------



## NIfirsttimer

yep im on cyclilize too.. they are quite spacey, i find they make me need a sleep soon after taking them! i havent had great success on them, but have found that for me, they worked best taking them with or after food rather than before as was recommended..


----------



## craftymum

yeah they can make you feel very tired. You're doing great drinking 2 litres a day I can't manage half that I had some water today as I just wanted some but it didn't even last 2 minutes. I drink limeade it doesn't stay down but I find it easier to stomach than water for some weird reason. I keep saying I'm gonna stop taking my tablets as they don't work for me at all but I still keep taking them just in case. I really hope they work for you hun and you don't end up still coming on here like me and Kat at our stages. :hugs:


----------



## Dream.A.Dream

I hope so too, no offense to you ladies, it's just so hard to get excited when you feel so awful! Can't imagine what it must be like for you guys, i expected sickness at this stage.

I drink vimto rather than just water, not a huge fan of plain water and ours tastes really badly of chlorine :sick: xx


----------



## NIfirsttimer

yep i totally agree with that.. its almost impossible to be excited about being pregnant when its like being poisoned too!

even now, with only a week to go, a big part of me is thinking 'only a week more of being sick' alongside 'only a week until we meet our gorgeous daughter!' even when it was time to start buying stuff etc, its all shadowed by the fact that you feel like crap day & night! it sounds like you are doing really well with your fluid intake tho.. if you can keep that up im pretty sure you wont end up like us, 2 litres a day is a fantastic amount.. id guess some weeks back then i wasnt getting that in 3 or 4 days, and it is the key to feeling remotly human too so keep it up!
isnt it odd how lots of us have found vimto good.. wonder what it is about it!


----------



## Dream.A.Dream

Only been sick twice today :) My problem now is these tablets make me feel so spaced out i can't go out or do anything. I'm just forcing myself to keep going with the fluid, even when i don't want a drink or feel so full of liquid already. I'm that desperate not to end up back in hospital. (i have a slight hospital phobia)

How's everyone else doing? 

Aww, with any luck within the next couple of weeks you'll get to stop throwing up and really be able to enjoy your little princess. :hugs: xx


----------



## Stilletto_Sam

Hi girls!


I'm just popping by to say that I have been keeping up on reading the thread and I'm still here. I update daily on my journal, so that's where I spend the majority of the time. You are all welcome to join me there to catch up if you wish. I'm into the second Tri now and feeling fit and well and 95% normal (if there ever is such a thing in pregnancy!). The MS/Hyperemesis has passed (I must be one of the lucky ones) and I'm back to work and my usual gym routine, so to you poor girls who are suffering, there is hope for feeling normal again.

My heart truly goes out to you all especially Kat, Louise and Rebaby long term sufferers. I have deliberately not posted here because I feel so good and I don't want to depress you all! Honestly!

Louise, your bump is so cute-I'm the same size as you at 14 weeks!

Kat, I can't believe that you're 1 week away from your due date. I'm sure you can't believe that the light at the end of the dark tunnel of Hyperemesis is within arm's reach! Ruby will be with you really soon and we're going to be blessed with such good weather here-perfect for showing your little bundle off in!

To all you new girls who have come along, I wish you all the very best and pray that the sickness passes soon for you all. My thoughts are sincerely with you as I am well aware of how grim everything seems at the moment.


Love and hugs to each and every one of you.


XXX


----------



## Rebaby

So glad to hear you're doing better sam :hugs: that is really good news, and even though it's been 7 weeks for me now, i still have the hope that at some point i will be feeling better, even if it's not for a wee while!

It's great you're feeling so much better though.

I've had a bad day today, i don't want to drink ANYTHING, it is all making me feel queasy, although i have actually eaten a bowl of fruit and fibre and a plate of pasta and kept both down, it's just fluids today making me feel sick! Also i've been knackered all day so just hung about on here and read a bit of a book/watched telly while OH has been at work since 7am...makes me feel like a useless lump :cry:


----------



## craftymum

Hi Sam, I'm so pleased to hear you're feeling so good, that's fantastic news and gives some hope to a lot of the girls still in first tri that it may well pass for them too. I will have a wee look on your journal and catch up with you soon.
Rebaby, great that you kept some food down but I know what you mean with the fluids I am exactly the same, fluids just seem to make me really sick. I was so sick last night that I almost missed my bucket and nearly sprayed everyone, Jenna and Stephen both just stopped everything and shouted WHOAH!! I went out today with Stephen to boots and toys r us to pick up bits and pieces we needed (spent a bomb) and we got our steriliser, bottles, cot and pram sheets some baby toys and outfits and also some bits and bobs for me for my hospital bag - want to be organised as I just feel this babby is going to be early! Anyway I actually had a sandwich in sainsbury's cafe but I just stuck to my normal cheese and it actually stayed down, though I didn't have a drink which again is the only chance I have of not being sick though I have been in agony all day as my lower back is sore and I've been getting pain at the top of my thigh kind of in my groin area where leg and body meet and it was so painful walking I was limping along and also my ears kept going really weird with me almost like a popping sensation but they didn't actually pop. I had to sit down loads while I was out and then I've just spent all evening throwing up and I just feel awful now, I really think I did too much and now I am paying for it as I feel so so tired and in pain too :cry: I'm just so fed up with all this I just want to feel normal and be able to do normal stuff but now I just feel like an old woman as I can't even spend half an hour in a shop without needing to sit down and being in lots of pain. The worse thing is these 2 women were looking at me and started talking about me, I didn't hear what they said but they really stared and one said look when I went past and they both turned and stared at me, I wish I'd heard what they said as I know I looked like crap, my skin is pale, dry and horrible my eyes look tired and grey and my hair was just tied up as I couldn't be bothered doing anything else with it today so I know they weren't paying me any compliments. I can't wait to go to the Doctors on Tuesday as all this is just really getting on top of me and I just feel like I can't cope anymore :cry:


----------



## craftymum

ok my inlaws are in visiting and here I am hiding away upstairs sitting on the edge of my bed throwing up into my bucket, I feel like crap I am just so fed up with this. I had a bath and washed my hair this morning and I just feel like death, I'm still very stiff and sore and I didn't sleep a wink last night at all. I was sitting up at 3am crying my eyes out and I didn't want to waken Stephen. I'm just so fed up with this is i ever going to end?:cry:


----------



## snugglebot

Craftymom, as a lurker, I have read your last couple posts and you really sound like you need a hug and some relief. You have come so far and are incredibly strong for having to endure and continuing to endure what you have, all for that precious life that is in your belly. You have sacrificed so much more than most of us will ever have to during our pregnancy. Your devotion to that little baby is inspirational.

Despite that, I pray you don't have to suffer your whole pregnancy like this. No one deserves that. :hug:


----------



## craftymum

snugglebot said:


> Craftymom, as a lurker, I have read your last couple posts and you really sound like you need a hug and some relief. You have come so far and are incredibly strong for having to endure and continuing to endure what you have, all for that precious life that is in your belly. You have sacrificed so much more than most of us will ever have to during our pregnancy. Your devotion to that little baby is inspirational.
> 
> Despite that, I pray you don't have to suffer your whole pregnancy like this. No one deserves that. :hug:

Thank yyou snugglebot that is so sweet of you :hugs:


----------



## Stilletto_Sam

snugglebot said:


> Craftymom, as a lurker, I have read your last couple posts and you really sound like you need a hug and some relief. You have come so far and are incredibly strong for having to endure and continuing to endure what you have, all for that precious life that is in your belly. You have sacrificed so much more than most of us will ever have to during our pregnancy. Your devotion to that little baby is inspirational.
> 
> Despite that, I pray you don't have to suffer your whole pregnancy like this. No one deserves that. :hug:

I second SB-couldn't have said it better myself. I am really feeling for you and pray that some relief comes soon.

XXX


----------



## Dream.A.Dream

:hugs: :hugs: :hugs: for both of you. I really hope you both start to feel better soon. I've only suffered for a couple of weeks and that's bad enough, i can't imagine having it for 20+ weeks. 

I assume you and your GP have already tried all of the things that might work, i just wish i had some answers to make you feel better craftymum xx


----------



## craftymum

Hi everyone, Katy my GP will only give me cyclizine as she said that whatever I take the baby takes too and she doesn't believe other meds to be safe. My GP is quite old though so prob very set in her ways as I know a lot of other girls have been given different combinations to try. Bit of good news and bad news for me today, I was at dentist and my teeth are all fine, :happydance:no signs of acid erosion at all which I was so worried about after throwing up every day for the last 18 or 19 weeks. He didn't even tell me off when I told him I was drinking fizzy drinks as he understood that I had to keep hydrated somehow though he was impressed when I said I use a straw to keep it off my teeth and I've been flossing so much more than usual and using flouride mouthwash after being sick and pronamel toothpaste too (I'm a dental nurse) so it's all paying off as my teeth didn't even need scaled!
Bad news is on the way home I decided I felt not too bad, bit tired but other than that ok and decided to stop for some lunch in our fave cafe, I had a panini just cheesey one and I really enjoyed it but the minute we stepped outside again I felt so ill and we got home quick as we're only 5 mins away anyway and I threw it all up again :cry: Just when I thought hey maybe this is the start and I can do something normal but no I felt so ill after I guess the greasiness of the melted cheese didn't help so I wont be doing that for a long time again it's just so unfair and now I feel completely shattered and am back in my bed again I hope everyone else is ok today :hugs:


----------



## Stilletto_Sam

Craftymum,

Things might be looking up for you in the fact that you didn't feel too bad and actually wanted something to eat and enjoyed it? I'm sorry you were sick afterwards, though. Good news on the gnashers front. At least that's some comfort to you as you had been worrying so much about them.

How are you feeling now,pet?


XXX


----------



## claire99991

craftymum im so sorry your still going thru this, i dont know how your doing it your very strong, im so sorry there is no sign of this letting up for you its so unfair! i hope this ends for you very soon. hugs.

well i havent been around much i had about 4 days of not being sick last week and thought this is it, its going well i was wrong its been sooooo bad past few days yesterday was horrendous i was sick in the car infront of about half a dozen ppl laughing and watching, my OH had to get out and leave me to it cos it makes him ill, and i was just being sick into a bag then i had to get out of the car and go put it into the bin crying it was so humiliating. Weighed myself this morning havent done this in a while im 9lb lighter than when i fell preg. Im so scared to eat i carnt stand the lumpy sick it just makes things so much worse. :(


----------



## craftymum

:hugs: Claire it's so horrible when it happens in public and your oh isn't much help just leaving you to it! On the plus though it's great that you had a few days without being sick as any relief is great no matter how short lived.
Hi Sam, I'm feeling really crap now just lying in bed on my laptop, feel so drained and sick. The problem is I always feel hungry I guess that's cos I don't keep much down and I felt so happy that my teeth were ok that I thought well I'll give it a go and I thought as we were pretty close to home I'd be ok though I do have my stash of leak proof plastic bags in my handbag just in case.
As soon as I'd finished eating I just felt awful, I seem to be like that all the time, while I'm eating I'm fine but once I stop I feel crap. We drove home and I swear I thought I wasn't going to make it into the house, I thought I was going to be sick in full view of all my neighbours - hubby joked I should throw up in the empty house with the overgrown garden 2 doors up as no one would notice then! I thought cheese panini would be ok as all I eat at home is toast or cheese sandwiches anyway but melted cheese must be just too greasy for me and it was the most horrible thing ever to throw up, I know what you mean about lumpy sick Claire it really is awful - steer clear of chippy chips as I tried a few one night and they were awful on the way up again, just a big greasy clump yuk!
I just sat and cried when I got home as I really am so fed up with this and the thought of another 15 weeks like this really does nothing for me. My in laws and a lot of people say at least you're on the homeward road now but that really does not help as the longer this goes on the worse it makes me feel, I'm going to the Docs tomorrow with a list as long as my arm and hubby's coming with me so he can back me up or help me if I forget to tell her something. I took awful pains in my lower back and groin area which another girl on this forum said it could be the start of SPD and I just thought wouldn't that just be my luck!! I haven't felt good throughout this whole pregnancy and all I seem to do is moan which just makes me feel even more depressed, I'm glad hubby's at home next few days he's not off he's working from home but he really does look after me and makes me feel special even when I feel so unattractive and horrible.


----------



## craftymum

Claire I too had lost a lot of weight by your stage and as I didn't have any to lose it left me underweight with a low bmi but you will reach a point where you may not gain but you wont be losing which is good and I still only weigh what I did before I got pregnant so I think any gain is all baby related. As long as you're not dehydrated they don't tend to worry about weight loss too much until a bit later on so try not to worry too much and just try to eat what you can when you can even if it's smooth foods like mashed potatoes as they would be easy on the way up again. I've avoided soups as they can be quite salty or acidic but if you can manage a bowl of well blended soup, it might be worth a try. And if you do just want something one day just have it. Salt and vinegar crisps are quite good as they can help replace salts lost from vomiting I found at the beginning to suck on chipsticks or a packet of wotsits quite good - they ddn't stay down but again as they're melt in the mouth type crisps they were easy on the way up again. big hugs to you xxx


----------



## Rebaby

Big :hug: for craftymum and claire. I'm sorry you've had a bad few days :hugs: I can't believe you've both experienced strangers being so nasty (i.e. laughing when you're being sick or pointing and staring) If i saw someone being sick or looking poorly in a shop my concern would be if they're okay not "Oooh look at them, how embarrassing, i wonder what's wrong with them!" :dohh: What gives people the right?!

A friend of mine recently said to me "at least you're showing now, i bet when you weren't showing and you were puking in public people probably just thought you were drunk or hungover" It shocked me a little but i know probably she was right :hissy:

I've had a good day, i didn't eat or drink until after lunch as i felt sick all morning, and that way i have managed to avoid being sick at all so far today (touch wood). I am absolutely guzzling gavsicon advance for my reflux/heartburn, which in itself makes me feel a bit sick (it's the aniseed one!) but is definitely helping in the evenings, as i get very "acidy" before bed but it's been better the past couple of days. Had to run some errands this afternoon though- just go to the post office and asda and with the heat as well, i found it unbearable! I felt like crawling back to bed when i got in, i was so knackered!


----------



## craftymum

rebaby that's great that you've managed a whole day without throwing up fingers crossed that things will start to improve for you now pity about the reflux though. I haven't had that but then don't think I get a chance as it all comes up too quickly anyway.
I know what you mean about people thinking you're maybe hungover or something as I guess why would they think anything else, it's the same how people don't understand that HG is much worse than MS but people still think they can tell you to eat crackers, ginger etc and you'll be fine. When this all started for me my Dad said that there's an awful lot of people have that vomiting at the minute - this is when I'd just came home from hospital for dehydration!


----------



## NIfirsttimer

hey all..
claire & Lou.. so sorry you guys arent getting any relief at all.. i wish there was something i could say but i know theres not.. you just gotta keep plodding on and eating and drinking what you can when you can, just keep strong and keep fighting it, you must, theres nothing else for it, big hugs to you both

the public throwing up is the worst... people are so rude and cruel about it. i was sick in the waiting room at my drs once, i tried to make it to the toilet but it was occupied so i had no choice but to throw up in front of everyone.. people stared and gawped, and its so horrible. 

im still here.. wondering over the last hr or so if something might be happening.. lots of period type pains, and ruby is moving loads too, back is sore and im feeling pretty queasy which is unusual for this time of night now.... maybe the sex has done the trick! (yep.. i forced myself in an attempt to get her moving.. nothing else has worked so thought it was worth a try!) have a dr apt tomorrow so going to try all i can to convince her to give me a sweep... I need this pregnancy to be over now!!!!!


----------



## Stilletto_Sam

Oh Kat, those signs are good! I really hope this is the start of early labour for you this time.

Fingers crossed for you, darling.


XXX


----------



## craftymum

definitely sounds good Kat, period pains and back pains were how it started for me too. Keep us all posted on what's happening when you can, good luck xx


----------



## Rebaby

Oooh fingers crossed for you kat!

I feel as sick as anything right now but just keep burping! :blush:


----------



## claire99991

ooooo the period cramps is what started for me wow i hope this is it for you xxx


----------



## craftymum

Hi everyone, how are we all today? I'm just after throwing up my breakfast which amazes me that it's still all there as I ate it at 8am!! I've to go to the Docs this afternoon at 2 so I wont be able to eat or drink anything now or I'll jut throw up while I'm there :cry: feel really sick and tired and the thought of getting ready to go out now just makes me want to roll over and sleep but I need to get my maternity forms into work this week and Tuesday is the only day the antenatal clinic is on but I'm worried that with nothing to eat or drink that I'll faint while I'm out too esp in this heat, it really is just so crap!
Rebaby I hate it when I burp too it's awful cos it just feels like you're gonna be sick everytime.
Last night Stephen said something really funny and I started to laugh - OMG I have never felt pain in my stomach like it, I was curled forward with my knees up trying so hard not to laugh as it hurt so much then I started coughing too, the pains were just so sharp and stabbing. All I can say is roll on October cos I really just want this to be over.


----------



## craftymum

HI again everyone, I'm just back from the Docs and she told me to just stop taking my cyclizine as she said there was no point in overloading my body with tablets if they're not working!! Very helpful i think not!
She also said there is nothing safe to take for my hayfever either so I just have to suffer that too.
I told her about my back and groin pains (I could hardly walk on Sat it was so painful) and she didn't seem too worried just checked my ankles for signs of oedema and that was it. 
I haven't put on any weight at all since my last visit but she said baby is growing so any weight I gain now will be all baby as I am technically still losing weight myself. She just told me the usual - eat bland non smelly foods etc. I just feel like it was a waste of time going I really do. My BP is still low but not quite as bad as it was last time which I guess is something. Baby's heart rate is 152 and she could feel a head way down at my lady bits, no bloody wonder I keep needing to pee lately but only a wee drip comes out!
I got my matb1 form which I need to leave into my work but I don't know what else I'm meant to do or when to officially start my mat leave as with being off sick so long I don't really know how it all works.


----------



## claire99991

why wont they help you this is ridiculous hun!!! im so fustrated for you cos its just so unfair i mean there is differnt meds out there i dont know what to suggest apart from going to a&e and saying you fainted and are worried your just not coping anymore do you see a midwife? is she any more sympathetic? its ridiculous :hissy: this isnt normal this bad even with hypermesis your sick so much its awful :( your very strong for coping cos i think i would crack up by now if i was you.

Oh also my stomach digests food soooooooooooo slowly now if i eat on a morning and im sick on a night my muelsli and milk is in my sick and its vulgar!!!!!!!!!! i know museli is slow realsing but it was the same with my roast dinner i brought that bk up 9 hours later and it was all very much still there undigested.


----------



## Rebaby

claire99991 said:


> Oh also my stomach digests food soooooooooooo slowly now if i eat on a morning and im sick on a night my muelsli and milk is in my sick and its vulgar!!!!!!!!!! i know museli is slow realsing but it was the same with my roast dinner i brought that bk up 9 hours later and it was all very much still there undigested.

That was the same for me hun :hugs: i really sympathise because it's vile isn't it? I'd have what i thought was a "good day" keeping everything down then throw up at 10.30pm and everything, and i mean everything would still be there! It was rotten.

I can't pinpoint when exactly that aspect of it got better but it definitely has, i don't know if my body has recognised it is bloody starving and has started to digest stuff quicker or what but these days if i can keep it down for a few hours then i know it won't be coming back up. Hope it gets better for you too.

Had a bad day yesterday but so far so good today, haven't eaten or drunk anything yet, just sitting very still on the sofa!

How is everyone else?


----------



## craftymum

Hi everyone, Claire I don't see a midwife unfortunately as our community midwife only does the after birth visits they did ask if they could run an antenatal clinic in our surgery but the Docs said no they wanted to do them and it's only really the one doc that does them too so unless I try to change to a different Docs which is about 8 miles away then I'm stuck where I am, I just sat and cried last night cos I'm so fed up with it all. Even when she listened to the baby's heartbeat I felt it really sore on my tummy and the pain seemed to radiate to my back when I said this to her she just said oh that's normal!! I don't remember ever feeling pain with my last pregnancy when they did this I was with a different Docs then as I lived in a different area and it was all midwifes I saw then which I really think is better as I think the midwifes are more understanding.
I'm the same with food it seems to lie in my stomach for hours and hours until it all comes up again it's gross - you're very brave attempting muesli all those lumps yuk. I'm scared to try anything milky as I can't keep any cheese or ice cream down and the thoughts of curdled milk coming up is enough to put me right off. GP did say baby is growing fine and how it'll get everything it needs and how it's having a great time in there totally unaware of the suffering I'm going through she said that any weight I gain now is just baby weight as I'm still losing weight myself. I haven't put on any weight since my last appointment at all and I'm still 1lb less than my pre pregnancy weight. She said it's my health that will suffer so I need to try to eat what I can when I can and get plenty of rest and blah blah blah, you know all the usual stuff.
I just can't wait til this is all over as I just feel so exhausted all the time. I had to go round to my Mums this morn as we were getting carpet in our bedroom and vinyl in our kitchen fitted today and everything was all crammed into one room, but I'm knackered from being round there even though all I did was sat on her sofa with my feet up all morning, I feel very strange today, very spaced out or something I don't know it's hard to explain, might be to do with my BP being low or something I don't know. The Nurses were shocked that I was hitting 25 weeks cos I'm so tiny and was still in my normal jeans and t shirt. Well I'm going to go and try to get some rest now as I'm shattered and I still have to leave this matb1 into my work later, take care everyone.


----------



## craftymum

Hi everyone hope you all had a better day than me, I was throwing up at 3pm and I'd had toast at 12 and it all came up again, so I didn't get into my work, hubby had to leave my form in as it needs to be in this week and he's back to work tomorrow so I wouldn't have been able to get it in, my boss was off anyway, then I was really violently sick at 8, feel so crap, so sick and tired going to bed now for some sleep :hugs: to everyone


----------



## claire99991

well all i managed for my tea last night was s fun size plain yoghurt and it was still in my sick this morning!! im staying away from dairy now it always comes bk up i carnt believe it, so great start to the day been throwing up all morning. My auntie is coming to take me and my daughter out to the pub for lunch i dont think ill manage much and then she will think im being rude for leaving the food :( also got a big family wedding tomorow my daughter is bridesmaid so i have to try and be normal and not throw up in the wedding!


----------



## craftymum

Claire I find the same thing with dairy only it comes straight up 5 minutes after I've eaten it, the fact that you held on to it til morning is good cos although it may not seem like it you will have absorbed some of it. Good luck with the pub lunch, you're a brave woman, just stick to something plain and explain to your aunt that you can't really eat much. Hope the wedding goes ok too.
I had a terrible day yesterday and today's not looking much better, I'd just love to go out and have something normal to eat but I can't as nothing stays down. I was so tired yesterday it's not like I was doing anything I was just sitting at my Mums while the carpet fitters were here and it really took a lot out of me, I can't seem to do anything without getting really exhausted, it seems to be getting harder as time goes on and the fact that I'm still throwing up 24/7 doesn't help. Hubby wants to go to cinema and I'd love to go with him but there's no way I could sit in those seats for 2-3 hours as my back is breaking at the min and the smells of popcorn, nachos etc would just make me throw up there and then. I do love this baby already but it's a bloody hard journey getting it here!


----------



## NIfirsttimer

thats it. im going to be pregnant forever. :-(

sooo many false starts but still nothing. im getting really fed up now :-(


----------



## craftymum

Kat she'll come when she's ready hun, Jenna came bang on her due date but I know how annoying the last wee while is just try to put your feet up and relax because once she's here you wont have a minute to yourself for weeks (well years really lol) :hugs:

I've had an awful day (again) think I should just stop posting on here unless 'shock' I have a good day cos it must be depressing for you all to listen to me moan all the time but I really do feel so crap. It depresses me that even getting dressed and sitting on my backside in my Mums house really drains me, there just doesn't seem to be anything I can do without really suffering for it more, I have no energy, I feel sick all the time and I'm just so fed up cos I just really want to do something normal but I can't even eat a proper meal and it's really starting to get to me when I see Stephen and Jenna enjoying their food and I'm sitting with a slice of toast yet again and then throwing it up again not too long after. I have to go to my bed lately by about 9pm and then I wake up at 2am and that's pretty much me until the next night again. I just feel so lonely too cos I'm here on my own all day and I just live for the weekends when Stephen is at home with me all day. I just can't think positively anymore about anything and it doesn't help that my GP doesn't seem to give a dam either, I just wish I could go to sleep and not wake up again until October when this nightmare will be over. A friend said to me that I should wait til the baby's here then I'll know what being tired is all about (she forgets I've done it before) but I think that'll be nothing compared to this cos at least if I can eat then and I'm not throwing up every day then my strength will slowly return cos this is hell and a new baby will be a breeze compared to this. Sorry for yet another moan.


----------



## NIfirsttimer

awk pet.. i wish i could fast forward you to the end.. 

i think this stage you are in now is the worst.. i know i felt exactly the same.. the despair, lonleyness, the frustration, and the feeling that you will never make it out of this intact. its so miserable being alone all day and feeling so ill, time goes so slowly and it feels neverending.

it is crappy that your gp isnt doing more to help, but in fairness, nothing works anyway, it would be good for you to try something else, but try not to get caught up in the fact they arent helping, as im pretty sure you would still feel as ill anyway. there really is a huge gap in the pharmacutical market for something that actually works. although i did try a few different drugs, they were all pretty much useless, and all my gp could really say was what yours is saying, try hard on the fluids & bland foods and just hang in there.. there really literally is nothing else for it but to soldier on & keep sight of the fact that it wont last forever.. easy for me to say now im at the end, but its true.. and you will be here where i am soon with the end is sight., just keep telling yourself that you NEVER EVER have to do this again if u dont want to. 
dont worry about moaning on here.. we all do it, and i think it helps to have somewhere to do it aside from family etc... plus we all know how you feel hun xxxx


----------



## craftymum

Thanks Kat, I really really will never do this again, I want to get sterilised after this is all over. I know we never planned this pregnancy but we both can't wait now it's just all this is taking the joy out of it all, I read about girls going into labour at my stage and I keep thinking that I wish it was me but I don't really mean that as I wouldn't want my baby being born very ill or worse, it's just hard sometimes to not have those thoughts. wouldn't be so bad if every Doctor, nurse and midwife I've ever seen hadn't kept telling me it'll pass at 12, 16, then 20 weeks. If they'd just have told me from the beginning that it might last the whole time at least I wouldn't have kept filling myself full of false hope. I was quite surprised when my Doc told me I was still losing weight as I guess I thought when I'd put on the weight I lost that I was retaining some foods and fluids but I guess not that much or I wouldn't feel so weak all the time.
I'm hoping to get out again for a couple of hours on Sat morning with Stephen, it's all I have to look forward to at the minute and it means I have to take it extra easy today and tomorrow or Ill not be able to go, when I do go out I need to keep sitting down every so often as I feel very dizzy and faint if I don't so I haven't even contemplated trying a trip to tesco at the minute as don't think I could hack it, though I wont really complain about that one as I hate food shopping with a passion!
Really hope everything starts moving for you soon, it's funny isn't it cos you also thought you wouldn't carry full term.


----------



## NIfirsttimer

yep i feel the same... it annoys me when people tell me ill have more and ill change my mind etc.. yeah i might... but its unlikely!

i know it sounds funny but i think im gonna end up with post traumatic stress or something from it.. the thought of becomming pregnant again absolutly TERRIFIES me, i can never ever imagine wanting to go thru this again, and i think we are going to use about 5 methods of contraception from now on!


----------



## craftymum

I know exactly what you mean, I def am going to ask about sterilisation or something as I can't take the pill or any hormonal concoctions and I really can't risk this happening again, think it'd kill me if I had to go through all this again, yes I will love my baby and I will probably at some stage say that it was worth it but it is definitely not worth the risk of becoming pregnant again and putting my body through this again. 
I was very sick with Jenna too but not as bad as this though I never really asked for any help then and they say although it doesn't mean you will have it in every pregnancy but there is a high chance you will and it can get worse each time too.
I think if you ever do decide to have anymore you would need to really psyche yourself up first and follow dietary advice and possibly take anti emetics before hand as they say these things can help reduce it if you prepare for them before you try to conceive - don't know how true it all this though.
I just feel so weak and crap all the time, I just don't know how I'm going to manage labour, I know everyone says our bodies are funny things etc but when you're so depleted of every nutrient and you can't replenish it yourself how are we supposed to have the strength? I've read that it will take our bodies 1-2 years to replenish itself back to what it was as it takes 1-2 months for every month you are sick so obviously the longer the sickness goes on the longer it will take to recover. Like I said to you earlier on FB I was really against having an epidural at the beginning cos all the risks sounded scary but now I really think I will take any help that I can get to get me through it.


----------



## craftymum

Hi everyone, is it just me or is this thread just dwindling away? I guess I'll take that as a good sign that everyone is doing ok lately. I've had another crap day so far, I got up and had a bath this morning and it took so much out of me, I just got back into bed with wet hair, I still haven't touched it either and it's a wavy frizzy mess so I'm going to have to muster up the energy from somewhere to straighten it before too long. I had my usual toast at lunch and by 1:30 it was all coming up again, not much point in trying anything different cos when I do it just comes up again only much more painful, feel really tired and sore and I'm meant to be going out in the morning for a while but I'll have to see how I am as I am just finding lately my energy levels are so low that I can barely get out of my bed to walk to the bathroom. So worried that when this is all over I will be scared to eat for the fear of being sick.


----------



## NIfirsttimer

im still here... just dont have much energy for posting these days lol


good news is i had a big show this afternoon :-D lots of period type pains tonight so hoping something will happen soon!!!!!


----------



## craftymum

I got your text earlier Kat, hopefully it'll all happen for you tonight and this time tomorrow you could have Ruby in your arms!! Good luck.


----------



## claire99991

hiya hun im still here as well just was away at a wedding for a few days, was awful i was so sick the whole time coulnt eat and enjoy myself like everyone else, im sat here now with bucket next to me as i feel so so so sick and im scared to let this come up as i was so hungry i had a big lunch (well normal size but big for me as im eating tiny amounts) i keep crying every time i think of letting it come bk up. I was sick as soon as i got out of bed this morning as well :( 

im so sorry ur still feeling so poorly lousie. I wonder if everyone else is starting to feel better? kat hopefully any minute now for you good luck

my 12 week scan tomorow, dreading it as i wont manage to drink the water they want me to drink and keep it down and they will tell me of for not frinking.

OH is doing a pot noodle and it smells so bad i feel like crying.


----------



## NIfirsttimer

awhh hun.. thats miserable being away at the wedding so sick etc.. home is the only place to be when you feel so rough..

i know its easier said than done, but just try not to freak yourself out about being sick babe... sometimes the thought of it is worse than the real thing, and you might feel a bit of relief after.. sometimes i found it easier to puke in the loo than the bucket.. especially if i was dreading it.. theres something about being in position at the loo that seems to tell your brain its ok to be sick. 

good luck for your scan tomorrow. i couldnt drink anything before mine either and it worked fine so hopefully you will be the same.. it will be amazing to see your wee bean on the screen, and will hopefully go some way towards making you feel that this might be worthwhile...

louise.. how was your saturday outing yest?

still no action for me.. nothings happened since the show on friday, except ive got super super exhausted! im starting to think shes never gonna come out of there!!!


----------



## craftymum

Hi, my trip out yesterday was ok but I was knackered after it and came home for lunch and threw up everywhere for the rest of the day, today's been really bad too, thrown up really bad tonight and still feeling really sick and exhausted.So fed up at the thought of another 3 months like this :cry:

Claire that must've been a nightmare at the wedding when you felt so rough, like Kat says though just let yourself be sick, I'm the same, tonight I was adamant I wasn't going to drink anything as it just makes me sick but then when I felt I was going to be sick anyway I had to drink something or it would've been much worse on the way up again, is it just me or does anyone else fond that they are choking on their puke and have to take another drink just to help it come up? Might be cos I'm mainly eating bread too which is not pleasant to bring up at all.

Fingers crossed Kat she'll be here in the morning, so frustrating though when you get to this stage for any pregnant woman, especially when you've suffered so much along the way. 
Keep us all posted, you can text me and I can let everyone on here know. Good luck :hugs:


----------



## claire99991

oh god yes when im being sick food and i have no fluid in there the lumps get stuck half way up and i carnt quite manage to get it up so i scream literally at my OH 'get me water' and i down it and within seconds the food is brought up with the fluids its horrendus that is the only way i can describe it, but if i dont drink the food sick feels like its crawling bk up my throat and gets stuck then i panic and drink just so i can get it out. Oh i hate it the thought of another 6 months is just so scary i dont want to say i wish i hadnt got preg this baby is so wanted but i just want to feel normal :( 

kat, i hope your little girl makes a apperance thru the night i dont know what to suggest to get things going as i was a week early but the usual curry, sex and walking up the stairs a few times xxx


----------



## Rebaby

Hello ladies :hugs: sorry i haven't been around much, we lost our internet connection thursday afternoon and only got it back last night :hissy:

I was able to get online friday night on OH's phone and post the results of our 20 week scan (everything looking great) but otherwise i've been having serious BandB withdrawal! 

Sounds like everyone is still having a rough time :hugs: and we're still waiting on the arrival of baby ruby. Hope she makes her appearance asap hun!

I had a very bad day on friday (the day of our scan) had to get up early and drive for over an hour to get to the hospital we used to be booked at before we moved :dohh: I really didn't feel like eating so just had a glass of cranberry juice before we set off and AS SOON as we got in to the hospital i had to run to the toilets and throw it up, it was horrible- i have discovered cranberry juice is another BIG no-no, it burns on the way up! :cry:

The scan went fantastically though so that cheered me up but i still couldn't eat all day, although did keep the rest of my fluids down that afternoon somehow.

Since then though i have been doing great, was sick saturday morning and knackered all weekend (just sat on the sofa watching dvd's) but haven't been sick yesterday or today! Do i dare to hope this could be the start of me getting better?!


----------



## craftymum

rebaby great news that your scan went well, it really reassuring isn't it? I hope it is the start of things improving for you, my Mum was talking to a midwife friend yesterday and she said some women do find it'll ease off for them a bit and they'll maybe have 2 or 3 bad days in a week instead of every day so maybe this is what's happening for you.
I'd be happy to even get up and throw up every morning just to have my life back, I felt so bad last night and then this morning I just felt so tired and sick, I've just had some toast and I can already feel it's gonna come up again. It really is so depressing and I can't believe I've been like this for almost 6 months now, it really is way too long, you can't enjoy the pregnancy and you can't go anywhere or do anything normal. It's our 5th wedding anniversary soon and when I found out I was pregnant I'd really hoped we could get away for the weekend but there's no chance of that now, I wouldn't enjoy it and I couldn't eat the food so it's be a waste of money and energy too. Hubby's promised me we can do something nice next year, but it's not the same, I just never expected to be so ill and for so long.
Claire I'm so glad that I'm not the only one that needs to take a big drink to make it all come up easier and I agree with you it is horrendous it's definitely much worse when you have to do that. Because I could sit most days being sick on and off for 2 hours I really feel like my whole days are spent just being sick so although I'm usually only sick in the afternoons and evenings it's like all afternoon and evening with maybe an hours break in the middle somewhere (enough time for me to eat my tea and then start all over again usually) my laptop has been my lifeline I really don't know what I'd have done without it cos I can't really concentrate to read a book at the minute. And you know how it is when you've been ill for so long especially when it's pregnancy related people seem to stop asking about you or just think you're exaggerating. I really really just wish October would hurry up, it seems so far away and I just feel like I can't cope with this anymore, I know I have no choice but it is just so hard. :hugs: to you all


----------



## claire99991

rebebay glad your scan went well, in my 1st pregnancy my hypermesiss stopped around 21 weeks it was fantasitc it just went away so i hope this is whats happening for you.

oh god i have my 12 week scan in 45 min i havent drank nearly enough water they are going to tell me of for not having a full bladder but ive been sick 4 times this morning and ive only had water so its just not going thru im just brining it up. She probs wont believe me when i say i have hypermemsis and keeping fluids down is so hard honestly they just tut and look away and say well it makes the scan so much harder.


----------



## NIfirsttimer

yep i agree with you both about the fluids... throwing up dry toast is incredibly hard.. and it hurts too! most times i just took liquids in becasue it mae it easier to be sick when the time came.. even tho it makes you feel worse with it all sloshing about in there. 
claire... its TOTALLY normal to feel those things, about being pregnant. thats one of the real beauties of this thread is that you can say those things, and not be judged for them as we all know exactly what its like to feel that way. im not ashamed to say that there were definate times in this pregnancy where if someone had offered to 'magic' me unpregnant, id have bitten their arm off for it. its completly normal to want to feel better, and unfortunatly we all know that really the only thing that will make us better is for the pregnancy to be over... just be strong and know that you WILL survive this, and that you NEVER EVER have to do it again. 

still no signs of roo appearing. thought my BH were developing some sort of pattern last night, coming on fairly strong about every 10 mins and lasting a min at a time, but i was able to get to sleep, and they seemed to just stop whle i was asleep, so nothing :-(

rebaby.. so glad that everything was good at the scan.. isnt it amazing how we are able to grow happy healthy babies while we survive on vimto and toast! Its a pity you had to travel so far, and throw up the cranberry juice tho :-( i really hope you do start to get some relief.. i think it was around 24-26 weeks that i started to get a little bit of relief at last.. like ouise said.. although ive continued to throw up daily, mostly twice at least, i have been able to get some sort of quality of life back, do little jobs around the house and venture out every now and then.. it makes a HUGE difference!

hugs to you all, 
kxxx


----------



## Rebaby

Oh claire hun :hugs: just ignore them! We've had odd-bod sonographers every time, i'm beginning to think they all are! :dohh: My 12 week scan was at 10+5 before my sickness kicked in (thank god) but i only managed one cup of tea before we left the house and she didn't say anything (although the pics we got weren't super clear)

Sorry you're still so bad louise, i can only imagine how i'd feel in your position after 6 months, i've only been like this for 2 months and on my bad days it really really gets me down. I think i may possibly have spoken a *little* too soon about getting better as i am currently feeling pretty green around the edges :sick: but still no vomiting for almost 48 hours is something worth celebrating! Hopefully it's a sign of things to come.


----------



## craftymum

hi rebaby sorry you're feeling so bad again but like you said 48 hours with no vomiting is definitely something to celebrate, focus on the positive things and enjoy them while they last, hopefully you will have more days like that.
Claire don't worry about fluids I didn't even try as it was pointless to make myself so ill that I wouldn't have been able to travel to the hospital and my scans were all great even the teeny one at 7 weeks!
Kat I really hope Ruby isn't gonna keep you waiting too long, hopefully she'll make an appearance soon though the BH's could possibly be the start of your contractions, my fingers are crossed for you :hugs:
I've just been throwing up yet again, like I said earlier it wouldn't be so bad if I just threw up and that was it over with but I'll keep throwing up for a couple of hours after the first time. I wish it would all just come up really quickly, I know it hurts more like that and it comes down the nose and everything but at least it's over and done with and I could lie down and rest instead of having to sit here with my bucket in position and ready to go.


----------



## craftymum

just noticed my ticker - 101 days to go, almost double figures!! Feels and sounds like such a long time though.


----------



## claire99991

well my scan went well i managed a full bladder god knows how!!! they dated me at 12+3 so im exactly where i thought i was and i got a pic i thought i seen a little willy when she showed me the legs but im not sure maybe jus the cord do u think its possible to see bits and pieces at 12 weeks? 

ive come straight bk to bed fter hosp cos i feel so poorly she told me my iron level was 13.7 best she had seen all day god knows how as im not eating.


----------



## craftymum

aw Claire I'm glad your scan went well too, I think at 12 weeks it's too early to tell the sex as male and females look the same as their bits haven't developed yet, are you hoping for a boy this time?
Great iron levels mine were nowhere near that at your stage think mine were just about .2 above the recommended level and they've dropped lower now but my GP airing on cautious as usual wont give me anything for it and I'll just have to wait and see how they are at my next blood tests, think that's done around 28 weeks but not sure. I've had a crappy day so far and Kat's still holding on so no sign of Ruby yet!


----------



## Rebaby

Come on ruby! :happydance: 

I think louise is right claire, i don't think the sex organs are developed until around 16 weeks. Are you planning to find out the sex at your next scan?

I still haven't been sick although i have spent all day *feeling* sick but i will remain positive!


----------



## claire99991

im actually hoping for another girl, yea i will find out. Oh i hope ruby is making her grand entrance as we speak. x


----------



## Rebaby

claire99991 said:


> im actually hoping for another girl, yea i will find out. Oh i hope ruby is making her grand entrance as we speak. x

Fingers crossed for you then chick!


----------



## NIfirsttimer

shes not. 
:-( :-( :-(


----------



## craftymum

When do you go in for your sweep? I know my appointment is made for the 16th October, I'm due on the 15th but I still feel bubs is gonna come early judging by all the aches, pains and twinges I'm getting - not this early though I hope!!!


----------



## NIfirsttimer

sweep is weds.... i literally cannot believe shes still in there.. i was the same as u the whole way thru.. now im going the other way and thinking shes never coming out!


----------



## claire99991

NIfirsttimer said:


> sweep is weds.... i literally cannot believe shes still in there.. i was the same as u the whole way thru.. now im going the other way and thinking shes never coming out!

is this your 1st baby hun? xx


----------



## craftymum

aw Kat she will come out, I can't even relate to you on that one as Jenna arrived on her due date and I went into labour the day before. Really hope it all moves for you soon and that it is over quickly, you deserve a quick easy labour after the hard 9 months you've had big :hugs:


----------



## NIfirsttimer

yep first baby.... and last!!!


----------



## craftymum

How is everyone today? I had an awful evening last night and on top of throwing up my hay fever was really bad so I started sneezing really hard and loud for about 20 minutes it was so sore and I swear I thought it was gonna make the baby fall out!! I woke up this morning as always feeling like I have the hangover from hell, felt so tired and nauseous but couldn't sleep again so I just lay in bed on my laptop til my Mum came round at lunch and I just had my usual banana and toast and I've just finished throwing up, I am so fed up with this and to add insult to injury last night I was getting like sharp stabbing pains almost down at my privates but sort of one side and it was really taking the breath from me, does anyone else have this?
I also can't seem to stop peeing, like every 5 or 10 minutes practically, oddly enough seeing as I'm not drinking a lot, and I never feel like my bladder is empty when I'm done. I know at my last check up my GP could feel the baby's head right down at my pubic area so maybe baby is pressing on a nerve and my bladder or something which is causing the pains and the need to pee so much.
I thought the head didn't go down there til they are ready to come out!!
I just love being pregnant - NOT!!!!


----------



## NIfirsttimer

maybe you have a bit of a uti hun? when are you next seeing the dr? i know that weHG girls are more prone to them as there is less fluid in our system to flush things thru.
ive been peeing every 5 mins for ages now... way before baby was big enough to make me need to, i think its the hormones too.
i was very sick this morning too.. make the mistake of having potato wedges for tea last night... they just stayed in there all night until i threw them up at 6.. all the potato skins, it wasnt nice at all :-(
also.. my poor nans had a stroke and been admitted to hosp.. the same hosp ill be having roo in.. gonna be a busy time for the family.. i hope shes ok and gets to meet her first great grandchild :-(

re your stabbing pains louise.. it sounds like its stretching pains.. i had them really bad, was rolling around in agony one night & really thought something bad was happening, they can be really really sore.. mine have varied from period type pains, to the sharp stabbing 'inside' pains that make me jump, your wee bubs is really starting to grow fast now so i think this is prime time for it, all the throwing up cant help too as its putting pressure on all your ligaments and muscles too.. big hugs xx


----------



## NIfirsttimer

just to also give you girls some hope...
i was talking to a good friend today, and she reminded me of how utterly miserable i was back in the early days, and how i was crying on the phone to her once day saying i couldnt do this, i couldnt take anymore, and i would never survive it, and now i have!
although individual days / weeks have felt like an eternity... when i look back now its flown in, im here, right at the end and i did it, & you guys will too.. all of you!
big hugsxx

that wasnt intended to 'rub it in' or anything that im at the end.. just wanted to prove that there IS light at the end of he tunnel xx


----------



## craftymum

I don't think it's a uti as I had one of those a few years ago and it was awful though I'll keep an eye on it and maybe mention it to Doc if it gets any worse. The stabbing pains were like right down in my hoo haa though which worried me a bit. 
I'm sure you're relieved Kat that is all almost over for you and it gives hope to us all that there is an end to all this eventually.
I spend time on phone to Stephen every day crying and I try to just contain it all in front of other people as that's just me, I've always been one to bottle it all up that's why it's good to vent on here where other people understand just how bloody hard it is.
I'm really sorry to hear about your Nan too Kat, I hope she is ok 
Good luck for your sweep tomorrow!


----------



## claire99991

kat, i hope your sweep sets sumthing of! 1st babies usually do come late, i was really lucky to have mine 10 days early (not rubbing it in) was totally unexpected but im sure your little one will be here any day now.

Louise oh god it sounds like baba is sat on your bladder, soooo annoying hopefully him/her will turn round soon and give u sum relief u dont need any more discomfort.

oh god i just hate being pregnant i mean i love the end result but the pregnancy is just shit!! i swear i look like a robot getting up soooo slow incase im sick, holding my breath when i open fridge or get hollie sumthing to eat, i woke at 4am with horrendus trapped wind pain (TMI sorry) but it was god awful, then bk to throwing up this morning lovely. Have had a fishfinger sandwhich tonight and im scared of the lumps so im drinking lots, ive gone right of bread!!! oh i carnt wait to feel nornal again roll on jan 15th!


----------



## Stilletto_Sam

Hi girls,

Just popping by with some :hug: and moral support.

Kat, I'm waiting with baited breath. I hope all goes well with the sweep today and you're in the Ulster tonight in full-blown labour! Sorry about your Nan, hope she's on the mend soon.

Love to you all and hoping relief comes soon.


XXX


----------



## NIfirsttimer

wellll... things didnt go quite according to plan.
had my sweep which was ok... wasnt the most enjoyable thing ive experienced but was over quickly and was more uncomfortable than sore, im 1cm and soft but a little far back, but looks ok. 
the bad news is if it doesnt work, they wont induce me till the 22nd july. ill be 15 days over :-( i cant cope!!!
the midwife i saw was most unsympathetic. when she told me that, i started to well up, i didnt mean to, i just really really want this over me now, she said 'why the urgency' i replied saying that it wasnt urgency, but like anyone overdue i was keen to get going, i was worried about the increased risk with being overdue, and most of all i just needed to stop being so sick now. her reply? 'oh the joys of pregnancy' to add insult to injury she added 'youve done 9 months another 2 weeks will be a doddle' A DODDLE???? why is it that if you told someone that they had to throw up 3 times a day for the next 15 days, they would be horrified. yet if youre pregnant and have been sick for 8 months, 15 days is nothing? arrrghhhhhhhhhhhghghghghghhg

rubys heart rate was very low again at 108 when the midwife checked, so she sent me round to the day unit for monitoring, for about 30 mins, and it was all perfect, textbook they said, so glad thats ok.
saw your lovely male midwife there louise.. hes fab, lovely bedside manner and very reassuring.. i think id be fine if he was on shift when i delivered.. be better than that other wench i saw first lol


----------



## craftymum

What a bitch I'll bet she's either never been pregnant or has never had a days sickness when she was! Lets hope you don't get her on the day, that is such an insensitive thing to say to you, it just shows that they don't have a clue about hard it us for us HG girls, it really is sickening (pardon the pun), like you I too would have started crying my eyes out so hard they'd probably have heard me way over in Macdonalds, it's so unfair to keep you waiting that long especially when you're probably already weak enough from all the sickness you'd think they'd realise that another 15 days is just going to be harder for you emotionally and physically, medical staff over here really seem to be crap it just makes me mad :growlmad: 
At least Ruby is still okay in there which is all good news, I really hope that the sweep works for you and you don't have to hang on that long. :hugs:
As for Kyle the male midwife he is really nice isn't he, I found him really easy going (once I got over the shock) and he put me at my ease I found I could chat to him more than I could with the female midwife when I was there and I guess when it all kicks off we wont care who sees us down there:rofl:
I've had another crappy day so far and last night I was almost making Stephen sleep on the sofa as Jenna was being really bitchy towards me and I just felt like Stephen wasn't backing me up and then I spent half the night perched on the edge of my bed as my back was in agony and I couldn't get comfy no matter what I did, so fed up with all this throwing up and aches and pains too, does anyone else get a sore tailbone? Mine has been sore since the beginning, I never had this with Jenna, maybe it's cos I was only 19 then my body could cope with it all better, cos now I just feel old and I feel so ugly and frumpy too I swear when I look in the mirror I look like something from dawn of the dead and when I go out I can't be bothered putting any make up on as that takes time and effort and I just want to get out and get home again before I start throwing up again. Hope everyone else is ok today :hugs:


----------



## Stilletto_Sam

Oooh! This male midwife sounds fab! I hope I get him too.

Kat, have you tried the other 'natural' methods of shifing Ruby? I was 14 days O/D with both mine and induced both times-if you can avoid that and see if Roo appears of her own volition, then all the better honey if you can hang on that long. I sympathise with you over the dolt of a midwife, like louise says, you would have heard me in MacDonalds (in Ards!!!) if it had've been me in the same situation. I'm surprised you're only 1cm-and all the cramps you've been having too! 

Louise, I'm so sorry you're still suffering and not getting any support from your daughter. Maybe if Hubs could have a word in her ear about showing some consideration towards you. Perhaps she's nervous about not being the only child anymore and a mix of adolescent 'Kevins' as I call it. In any case, she shoud be a support to you and not an extra cause of worry.

Much love.

XXX


----------



## NIfirsttimer

yep sam ive tried everything except castor oil.. and im not going there lol!

been braving sex, which is not only physically impossible but most uncomfortable too lol.. been having clary sage massages and baths daily, eating & barfing up pineapple and raspberry leaf tea, walking the dog, bouncing on my ball.... even had a go on my mates trampoline earlier lol.. she just doesnt want to come out! that said im still in a lot of discomfort after the sweep, and have had another show...

louise.. 99 days to go wooohooooooo!!!!! i know it prob feels like a million years to you, but i remember my 99 days milestone like it was yesterday, feels like no time at all ago so hopefully yours will too!

i had a fair bit of back pain all thru, but then thats kind of been an ongoing thing for me even before i got pregnant. have you thought about the chiropractor anymore? its really helped me. i reckon all the sitting / lying about we HG ladies do doesnt help either


----------



## craftymum

hi Sam, I'm glad things are still going well for you, abut my daughter it's not that she means it it's just she has had a really difficult time over this last year as she has been anorexic and she is really trying hard to recover though she is finding it really hard and I know I should be more patient with her but sometimes it's hard especially when I'm also feeling so ill all the time. She wasn't too happy when we first told her I was pregnant and I don't really think she's elated at the prospect now though she has come to accept it, I just hope she can get through her own problems too as at one stage she was so ill we thought we were going to lose her, she's still very controlled about her eating though she has managed to regain some weight though she finds that really hard to deal with too, it's so hard as we can only give her so much but she wont see a Doctor which I think is what she really needs to help her deal with the emotional side of it all, the good news is that although she is still underweight she is no longer dangerously so and her periods returned this week all be it only for a day but it's a start.


----------



## craftymum

ooh I didn't see your post til this morning Kat - another show - I'll keep everything crossed that you're in labour now as I type this or even better that Ruby has arrived during the night. I started packing my hospital bag, I want to be organised as I hate leaving things til the last minute and apart from a few bits and pieces I'm almost there. 98 days now!!!:happydance: (think I'm counting the nano seconds)!!

I agree Kat the aches and pains aren't really helped by the fact that we aren't as active as we would normally be, it's a catch 22 isn't it cos when we do try to be more active it kills us for a bout a week after!! If it keeps getting worse I will go to a chiropracter, I'm just a bit scared as I've never been to one before and I've heard all sorts of stories abut how it can make you worse and the noise is awful when they click things back into place. I tend to have neck and shoulder problems and I even get very sore just from having my bag on my shoulder as I had whiplash injury about 4 years ago and from time to time my neck just freezes up with me, I found in work it could play me up too if I was standing at a funny angle while aspirating so if nothing else a chiropracter could prob help me with that too.

I feel so tired this morning and sick, had a terrible night last night (nothing new there) and on top of everything else I have now developed thrush!! I've never had this in my life before and it's bloody awful but apparantly we pregnant ladies are more prone to it, my Mum's away shopping today so I've sent her to get me something for it as I cant wait until tomorrow to get something from my GP (they're very slow at getting scripts out and I need it now lol) gonna go have a shower to see if that helps wake me up a bit.
Hope everyone is doing ok this morning.


----------



## craftymum

Just got a text from Kat, her waters broke last night she's still at home but having contractions every 10 minutes so hopefully Ruby will be making her way into the world sometime today!! :happydance:


----------



## Stilletto_Sam

craftymum said:


> Just got a text from Kat, her waters broke last night she's still at home but having contractions every 10 minutes so hopefully Ruby will be making her way into the world sometime today!! :happydance:


Thanks Louise. How exciting! :yipee:


----------



## Rebaby

craftymum said:


> Just got a text from Kat, her waters broke last night she's still at home but having contractions every 10 minutes so hopefully Ruby will be making her way into the world sometime today!! :happydance:

Whoop, that is so exciting :happydance: Hope everything is going well!

Today i actually left the house for the first time since last friday (when we had our scan)! :blush:

I've been doing fantastically well the past few days, feeling sick a lot of the time but no vomiting at all, and i really thought i'd turned a corner there but this morning i had to get up early to take OH in to work and then go to the supermarket as we literally had NOTHING in the house, and i don't know if it was the early start or the driving but i nearly threw up on myself in the car :sick: It was pretty rotten. I'm feeling a bit better now i'm home but must admit i'm a little disappointed, it's not much good being better but not being able to get up/leave the house as i'm obviously going to need to do both those things to get back to work :dohh:

I am thankful though for the break in vomiting, even if i'm queasy at least things are staying down.

Glad you're still feeling ok sam. Hugs to everyone :hugs:


----------



## claire99991

omg how exciting !!!! oh i wish it was my turn :)


----------



## craftymum

rebaby I'm glad to hear you're doing a bit better, sorry you had a bad day though hopefully there will be more good days than bad days ahead for you now :hugs:
I've had another crappy day, I'm just so fed up and miserable, I've been lying here crying for the last half hour cos I just feel hopeless, I feel like I just can't do this anymore, I've been ill for 5 months out of 6 and the thought of another 3 just really fills me with despair, I just wish I could go to sleep and wake up in October when it will all be over. I hate being such a moan but right now I just find it really hard to feel happy about anything I am just so tired :cry:

Some good news too, just heard from Kat and she's doing well, she's in the pool now contractions every 5 mins and has just had gas and air so hopefully it wont be too long for her, will keep you all updated as and when.


----------



## craftymum

Kat has had her baby little Ruby was born at 7:39 and weighed 6lb 1 she sent a pic to my mobile and she looks gorgeous she's so tiny!! :happydance:


----------



## claire99991

awwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww im so jelous and pleased for her!!!! come on louise it gives us hope this isnt going to last forever, we can do it xxxx


----------



## craftymum

She's gorgeous she sent a pic to my mobile she looks so tiny too after the midwifes scaring her telling her Ruby was going to be huge!! I wish it was my turn too roll on October. Be good to hear how she found the labour and if the sickness stops straight away.


----------



## claire99991

well the hope has gone quickly ive just spent the last half hour throwing up constantly and crying cos it really hurts and im just so angry with my body for being so shit and torturing me i carnt stand this anymore i carnt do it i just carnt. :(


----------



## craftymum

Claire that's exactly how I feel today too, I spent all afternoon throwing up and I just lay and cried. Then tonight I threw everything up again all I'd had was my usual cheese sandwich and I had some ice cream though I ate a couple of Stephen's wedges too and that was such a bad idea as they burned like hell, my nose was bleeding and my throat is so sore too, again I sat there crying over my bucket saying to Stephen I just can't do this anymore. I just wish there was another way we could get through all this easier. I really hope for Kat that the sickness has left her now and she can concentrate on her little girl now and put her HG days firmly behind her and I guess all we can do now is live for that moment too, I really hope it passes for you quicker than it has for me as it must be so hard when you have a 3 year old to worry about too. It' hard for me but at least I can just lie and rest all day if I need to whereas you don't have that option big :hugs: to you


----------



## claire99991

i feel so sorry for you as well i wish it would give you a break! the nose bleed etc sounds awful and u have been doing this for so much longer than me your a star!!

this sounds crazy but even swallowing my owne saliva makes me really sick if there is nothing else to throw up my mouth will water and the saliva just comes bk over and over, every half hour or so (this is mainly 1st thing on a morning and a night time) i carnt find anything i want to eat, even the texture of bread the feel of it when making hollie sum toast was making me retch, the crumbs coming of it ewwww :sick: i kind of fancied sum strawberries today so ive bought sum incase i kind of fancy sum tomorow, its hard work trying to eat sumthing wen u fancy nothing and no its gonna come bk. Im so exhausted over the last couple of days i just lied on my bed this afternoon and fell asleep and woke to hollie jumping on me half hour later she had entertained herself - its scary!! Oh well gonna head to bed i think another day closer to the hell being over when i wake up it will be 189 days to go....


----------



## craftymum

:hugs: hun it really is horrible and other people don't really get it sure they don't, I'm sure it gave you a fright when you woke up this afternoon. Hollie must wonder why you're so sick too as I guess she's too young to really understand, I really feel for you you deserve a medal I don't think I could cope at all if had a little one to look after. I know what you mean about the saliva as I used to be like that and I'd have been sick and it was just mucousy - sorry gross I know, I find it s better to eat something though than have nothing to be sick on if you know what I mean. I remember my Mum bringing me in strawberries and they were really juicy and tasted delicious but I threw them up straight away and they were so acidic on the way up though now I can sometimes eat a few as I find they refresh my mouth a bit. I was thinking about trying to drink less and try to get more fruit into me to get fluids that way as I just can't cope everytime I drink I throw up. I have ketostix though so I can keep an eye on my ketones to see if it's making it worse or better. I just want to eat a proper meal and not throw up straight after. I just took one of my pregnacare vits as my GP had told me to stop them but i'm getting worried I'm not getting any nutrients even my fingernails are developing very obvious ridges which I know can be signs of defieceincies so I thought if I try them before I go to sleep and hope that they stay down at least me and bubs would be getting something. I'm off to bed now myself though prob wont sleep finding I'm so sore, back and tummy and just can't get to sleep these days at all, take care hun and I hope you're feeling a bit better tomorrow :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## craftymum

here's some hope for us girls, Kat said that within 2 hours of giving birth she had a macdonalds and 8 rounds of toast!!! :happydance: Something for us to look forward to.


----------



## Rebaby

craftymum said:


> here's some hope for us girls, Kat said that within 2 hours of giving birth she had a macdonalds and 8 rounds of toast!!! :happydance: Something for us to look forward to.

Definitely something to look forward to! :happydance:

Congratulations on ruby's arrival kat, can't wait to hear all about it and see pics!

I'm having another good day so i feel extremely fortunate compared to you both louise and claire :hugs: it sounds like you're both having an horrific time of it. I am just grateful for my good days now and i am trying to focus on those and not think about my crappy days like yesterday. I am definitely doing a lot better than i was.


----------



## claire99991

rebaby im so glad ur feeling better hun xxx

louise how are you today? xx

i am jelous of kat i can never imagine eating a mcdonalds again :sick: i just want a big plate of spag bol with melted cheese but i refuse to eat it until im better i wont spoil my fave meal by throwing it bk up :(

last night i went to bed thought i could go to sleep and forget about the sickness for the night well i walked up the stairs and threw up straight away in the sink a lot!! walking up the stairs had set this of, then i went to bed and realised i have to lie perfectly still in bed on a night so the moving wont make me sick and i can only have my blankets up to my tummy as the smell of the wash poweder on my blankets makes me sick! then today the smell of the shampoo made me sick after i washed my hair. ARGH everything i do makes me sick so i ate 4 strawberries at lunchtime and they have stayed down so far im just lieing on the couch i havent even got dressed i feel if i move i will be sick straight away and im sooooo tierd although i havent done anything.


----------



## claire99991

oh and to add i will never drink lilt again :sick: its horrid 2nd time round


----------



## Rebaby

claire99991 said:


> oh and to add i will never drink lilt again :sick: its horrid 2nd time round

I feel the same way about apple tango.

It was on offer in tesco when i was at my very worst when we were moving house so OH bought me loads, bless him. But on one awful morning i was sick about a bucket load of it, and it was all streaming out of my nose, and now i can't even look at a bottle of the stuff without getting flashbacks! :sick:


----------



## craftymum

rebaby I'm so glad you're feeling a lot better hopefully this is the start of it and you can enjoy the rest of your pregnancy now :happydance:
Claire I'm sorry you had such a bad night I hope the strawberries stay down :hugs:
I will never ever drink limeade again after this is all over I actually said to hubby last night I'm really scared of when this is over getting a tummy bug as I always vomit rather than get the runs and I feel I am going to be so scared of getting sick and being sick again.
I sat this morning and to take my mind off things I started making some thank you/new arrival cards for when baby is born as I like to make my own and I know I wont get time once baby is born so Stephen lifted all the stuff out for me and my Mum came down and we had a good natter.
My back is killing me now though from sitting so long and my stomach aches now and I just know I'm gonna start throwing up soon :cry:
Kat texted me some pics of Ruby she is gorgeous and so so tiny too. I'm sure she'll put some pics up when she gets back home again.


----------



## Stilletto_Sam

Louise, Claire, Rebaby-my thoughts are with you girls, you are so miserable and my heart goes out to you. Please that tomorrow will be better.

Louise, will you send our congrats to Kat on the safe arrival of Ruby and marvel at her capacity for consuming junk food, oh how she deserves it though!

Here's a thought girls, what will you order as your first real meal once you've given birth and it's all over?


----------



## craftymum

indian takeaway for me, the hotter the better


----------



## Rebaby

Stilletto_Sam said:


> Here's a thought girls, what will you order as your first real meal once you've given birth and it's all over?

Domino's Takeaway Pizza :cloud9:

Pizza used to be my absolute favourite food before becoming pregnant but i think in the last 21 weeks i have had it twice, maybe three times, and the last two times it was an absolute and total disaster :sick:

If my homebirth plans work out i think i'll get OH to ring and order as soon as we're cleaned up and sorted and the midwives have left :rofl: Providing i don't give birth in the middle of the night that is! :dohh: In which case i'll send OH to the kitchen while LO and i have snuggles and get him to rustle-up a home-made lasagne. It's the only thing he really cooks and he does it soooo well. Mmmmmmmmmmmmmm!

God i miss tasty food!


----------



## claire99991

oh god i miss tasty food!!! im planning the day i come home from hosp (im hoping i can come home asap) that im gonna have sum wine chilled in the fridge and get a pizza hut takeaway ham and pineaple my OH is of work for a week to help with baby and im planning 1 or 2 glasses with loads of pizza and lots of cuddles for my new baby and my gorgeous daughter carnt wait.


----------



## NIfirsttimer

hey guys  just popped on from my phone to say hi and thanks for all your lovely messages of support! Ruby is amazing! Its been so good to reach the end of that journey, i cant wait for you guys to reach there too, words cant describe just how good you are gonna feel! Even the hospital food is glorious! Im scoffing everything in sight! Rubys jaundice has got quite bad today so shes in a wee incubator under the lights at the min, and we will prob be here till tues now :-( if anyone is able to convert some photo messages into photos on here drop me your number and ill send some thru, cant wait to show her off! X


----------



## 3 girlies

i have been reading this thread for a few weeks now ( i had hyperemesis with my first baby) i really feel for all of you, it was horrible & at the time it felt like it would last forever. My daughter is 5 now & its a distant memory. I dreaded being pregnant again & although i had bad sickness with my 2nd baby it stopped at 12 weeks (with my first it lasted the whole pregnancy) so i was very lucky. I am now pregnant again & have hardly been sick at all this time, it just goes to show how different every pregnancy is. i know that when you have your baby in your arms at the end of this you will all agree it is worth it. Its frustrating when people dont take the time to realise just how horrible this is. I had people say that its pshycological, wtf?? how can you make yourself sick....it made me so angry. 

anyway i will stop rambling on, just wanted to wish you all the best of luck & hope that the end of the sickness happens for you all soon. :hugs:


----------



## claire99991

2 girlies my OH says its 'in my head' 

kat, i carnt wait to see the pics of your little girl :) hope your ok xx


----------



## craftymum

Hi everyone, hope you have all had a good day today? I had a terrible night last night, the usual throwing up and then I was in so much pain in my groin area and just under my bump on each side that I couldn't turn around in bed, my back and shoulders were also aching so no matter what way I lay I was really uncomfy and sore. Today started off well, I went out first thing this morning and paid off the balance of our pram yay!! Then I even went and had a cup of tea!!! and a scone as I needed to sit down and I really enjoyed it, came home as was feeling very sore and tired and I almost cried in the middle of the street as there were so many people about and it kind of just freaked me out a bit - don't know why as I'm not normally like that, anyway came home and had a sandwich but nothing to drink as I wanted to call round to my Mums and I knew if I drank anything I'd be sick, stayed there for a couple of hours then hubby picked me up again and we came home and hung our new curtains in the kitchen though I did end up in tears over this as I started pulling the cord on the curtains and forgot to tie the other end so pulled the cord right out!! Got it all sorted though, my Mum fixed them up for me and they look lovely now. Didn't have any tea til 8pm and had nothing to drink all day apart from that cup of tea, then I had my tea and as I hadn't been sick I tried a vege burger and a potato waffle but I started to feel sick very quickly so I had to drink something as I knew I couldn't be sick on just lumpy stuff and I was also getting headaches and really light headed so of course I had a drink and threw up everything really violently :cry: I feel so drained and just fed up as I feel that if I stick to toast and don't drink anything then I wont be sick but I'll become dehydrated again. I just wanted one day sick free :cry:


----------



## claire99991

hiya hun im so sorry you have been ill after your tea, fluids are deffo worse its hard i know you just want 1 sick day and i just wish u could have it :( it sounds like you got a lot done today though so on the other hand thats a good thing isnt it :) the crying is so understanable i remember standing in tesco crying when i was preg last time cos they didnt have any pink toilet roll left and the other day i stood and cried infront of my heating dial thingy's cos i wanted the heating on and i couldnt do it i was just pressing lots of things and it didnt work so i cried ( u wouldnt actually think my OH was a heating engineer! lol) hormones are shit on top of the sickness and the pains in your groin, do you think u might have SPD? i had this with hollie its very painful sounds like you might have it i dont know maybe look into it xxxxx


----------



## craftymum

well after my day of not drinking much I now have trace ketones in urine this morning, this has just made me feel worse as I just don't want to drink now cos it just makes me throw up. I feel really horrible this morning I got up at 7am and had a bath and now I just feel sick and so drained. I just can't do this for another 3 months I have had enough :cry:
Don't know about spd when I mentioned the pains to my GP she wasn't at all worried she just checked my ankles for swelling!! I keep getting terrible sharp pains sort of under my bump too and when I stand up I'm all stooped over like an old woman cos it's so sore. I just can't wait for all this to be over.


----------



## Rebaby

:hugs: to claire and louise

I had a bad day yesterday but didn't come on here because i know my 'bad' days now are probably what would be considered 'good' days for some of you :( Plus, i have days of 'respite' in between now, so in all honesty it is getting easier to deal with.

I am just a bit annoyed because i have an ongoing problem with one of my ears where it needs syringing every 6 months and it's got to that stage again where it needs doing but i can't get an appointment for 2 more weeks :hissy:

I am completely deaf on one side and it is incredibly disorientating, it makes me feel dizzy and off balance which of course makes me feel queasy and it just seems so damn unfair that now my sickness is starting to get better and ease off my ear starts causing my trouble! Grrr!

All the same i am *considering* going back to work soon. I am signed off for one more week yet anyway but contemplating trying to go back after that. The thought actually makes me really apprehensive and i'm not sure i'm ready but my pay dropped down from full pay to half pay last week and we can't really afford for me to be off much longer :cry:

It seems like it might be a good time to TRY going back anyway as i have a week of annual leave booked in about three weeks time, so if i go back and it's too much at least i'll have a week of holiday to recover before deciding what to do. That's my current thinking anyway but i guess we'll see how i feel towards the end of the week.

I so much wish there could be some respite for you poor ladies who are having such an awful time at the minute, it's so unfair for you :hugs:


----------



## craftymum

rebaby I'm sorry that you're feeling so crap, if it's not one thing it's another, bit of a nightmare that you have to wait 2 weeks for appointment, that's what my Docs tends to be like too, I have to book my antenatals a month in advance or I wouldn't get them to suit.
Just make sure you're really fit for returning to work before you do, I know it's hard when the money goes down as I'm in the same boat, my boss only paid me full pay for one month and then whacked it right down to half and as I only work 22.5 hours a week it's not a lot, we're also finding it really hard money wise too but there's not a lot we can do as I just couldn't go back. 
If you do go back tell them it's only a trial to see how you cope with it and maybe even ask if you could reduce your hours a bit to make it a bit easier then you could increase them again if you think you can manage it. Just remember that although it's hard without the extra money your health and your babys health come first so if you're struggling don't be afraid to say so or get yourself signed off again. We've already told my work I wont be back for the rest of the pregnancy they said they didn't think I would now and I gave them my matb1 along with my letter so I'm planning to start maternity leave at the beginning of September and I'm taking 9 months.
I hope you get it sorted soon and I hope if you do decide to go back to work now that it works out for you :hugs:


----------



## craftymum

By the way everyone Kat got home late last night and little Ruby is doing fine so I'm sure she'll be on at some stage to let us all know all about it and with photos too


----------



## claire99991

ok need advice i have been sick several times today i hadnt drank anything and all i ate was a pack of skips i thought melt in your mouth might be easy coming up well i was sick after the skips twice it wasnt awful it was deffo the skips but then a while after i was sick again it was yellow really thick stuff really thick and it tasted absoulty awful not like sick i carnt describe it but just nasty is this normal! im freaked out it was like illuminous yellow!! :(


----------



## Rebaby

claire99991 said:


> ok need advice i have been sick several times today i hadnt drank anything and all i ate was a pack of skips i thought melt in your mouth might be easy coming up well i was sick after the skips twice it wasnt awful it was deffo the skips but then a while after i was sick again it was yellow really thick stuff really thick and it tasted absoulty awful not like sick i carnt describe it but just nasty is this normal! im freaked out it was like illuminous yellow!! :(

Sounds like your stomach acids hun :hugs: i have had this before and i think i know the taste you mean :sick: It will be because your stomach was so empty when you were sick and wasn't lined with anything iykwim?

I'm really sorry you're having a bad day :hugs:


----------



## Rebaby

Forgot to add- i'm glad kat is okay and her and baby ruby are doing well :happydance:

Thanks for being so supportive louise, i know you're right and everything else is more important than work right now. I feel a bit terrified actually, but like you say, it can always be a trial and if it doesn't work out, at least i'll know (and work will know!) that i gave it a go!

We'll see how the week turns out anyway...


----------



## craftymum

claire99991 said:


> ok need advice i have been sick several times today i hadnt drank anything and all i ate was a pack of skips i thought melt in your mouth might be easy coming up well i was sick after the skips twice it wasnt awful it was deffo the skips but then a while after i was sick again it was yellow really thick stuff really thick and it tasted absoulty awful not like sick i carnt describe it but just nasty is this normal! im freaked out it was like illuminous yellow!! :(

That's bile Claire or stomach acid, because your stomach was empty, I still bring it up sometimes and it is horrendous the taste is so acidic and burny too. I know it's hard but try to eat or drink something even after you are sick as at least if you are sick you have something to be sick on. I try to do this even though it's the last thing you feel like doing after throwing up. :hugs:

I've been throwing up too and it's just awful I tried not drinking anything much for a day and my ketones returned so now I have to keep drinking even though it makes me sick cos I don't want to end up back in hospital again on the drip. 
I'm now at the stage where everyone is saying to me oh at least you've only 3 months left now and I'm like WTF!! Even just the thought of 3 more months of this is enough to make me want to go throw myself off a cliff somewhere. 

Stephen's off work all this week as it's a public holiday over here today and tomorrow and I feel crap cos I can't do anything or go anywhere nice for a day out, I'd even love to just go for a drive to Newcastle and have a picnic up the mourne mountains but there's no chance of that happening.
I am hoping to go to Belfast on Wednesday morning but I only want to have a quick look in 2 shops so it'll be a case of getting up there early before shops open so we can get parked near then home again in plenty of time for lunch again. I just can't wait til this is all over to be able to do normal stuff again. On the plus side my in laws were round and bought us a lovely wee outfit for baby and they are going to buy our cot mobile for us too.

At least we now know there is light at the other side as Kat has came through it all and survived it and she now has a beautiful baby girl.


----------



## craftymum

Rebaby said:


> Forgot to add- i'm glad kat is okay and her and baby ruby are doing well :happydance:
> 
> Thanks for being so supportive louise, i know you're right and everything else is more important than work right now. I feel a bit terrified actually, but like you say, it can always be a trial and if it doesn't work out, at least i'll know (and work will know!) that i gave it a go!
> 
> We'll see how the week turns out anyway...

Good luck with it rebaby, let us know how it goes and just be sure to take it really easy and at your own pace as sometimes work can tend to think that if you're there then you're able to do everything like you used to before all this. Let them know before you come back that you may find it very hard. I'm sure you are scared, that's natural, I've been off now since the end of Feb and I would be absolutely petrified about going back right now even if I was feeling great.


----------



## claire99991

thanks ladies i feel better now i just freaked cos i hadnt seen it before and the taste was just awful, louise if sumone said to me u only have 3 months of this left i would smack them, surving another day of it is bad enough argghhhh ppl are so stupid!!

well work tonight for me unfortunalty my work dont pay sick pay just statuatory and i carnt afford to be of work on that pay and my boss is a male arrogant pig who just look at me like im barmy when i keep saying i need to go be sick, tonight he is going to have a go at me cos i went home 2 hours early on friday i just couldnt stand it i was so drained and i was sick in work there wasnt even any bloody loo roll so i thought sod it im going home so i have that to explain to him tonight, oh the joy :(


----------



## NIfirsttimer

yay!! we are home!!!
have visitors here at the min so will post all the gory details in a bit, but in the mean time here are a zillion pics to keep you going!!

https://media6.dropshots.com/photos/542847/20090712/123630.jpg

https://media7.dropshots.com/photos/542847/20090712/123640.jpg

https://media7.dropshots.com/photos/542847/20090712/123619.jpg

https://media8.dropshots.com/photos/542847/20090712/123605.jpg

thanks dave....
https://media8.dropshots.com/photos/542847/20090713/142526.jpg

https://media6.dropshots.com/photos/542847/20090713/142740.jpg

just a wee handful....
https://media8.dropshots.com/photos/542847/20090713/144428.jpg

https://media6.dropshots.com/photos/542847/20090713/144513.jpg

https://media7.dropshots.com/photos/542847/20090713/144649.jpg

her favourite position!
https://media7.dropshots.com/photos/542847/20090713/180352.jpg

in her wee inkie..
https://media6.dropshots.com/photos/542847/20090712/123528.jpg

https://media6.dropshots.com/photos/542847/20090712/123540.jpg

https://media6.dropshots.com/photos/542847/20090712/202233.jpg

https://media6.dropshots.com/photos/542847/20090712/202329.jpg

https://media6.dropshots.com/photos/542847/20090713/030852.jpg

https://media7.dropshots.com/photos/542847/20090713/030901.jpg

https://media6.dropshots.com/photos/542847/20090713/111027.jpg

https://media7.dropshots.com/photos/542847/20090713/111232.jpg

https://media8.dropshots.com/photos/542847/20090713/111431.jpg

https://media6.dropshots.com/photos/542847/20090713/111453.jpg

https://media6.dropshots.com/photos/542847/20090713/144513.jpg

https://media8.dropshots.com/photos/542847/20090713/145220.jpg

https://media8.dropshots.com/photos/542847/20090713/203756.jpg

https://media8.dropshots.com/photos/542847/20090713/203825.jpg

u have NO idea how good this tasted!!
https://media6.dropshots.com/photos/542847/20090713/111336.jpg


----------



## Rebaby

Awwwwwwww! She is so so sweet! A real cutie! And i love the last photo :rofl:


----------



## craftymum

Isn't she gorgeous, gives us all some hope too that this will all end eventually! Well done Kat.


----------



## NIfirsttimer

i promis guys.. it will end for you too, and when it does, you will feel like a million dollars! you really really will!


----------



## claire99991

awwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww she is so beatuiful!!! which hosp are you at wow it looks fab i take it this isnt in the uk? lol my hosp doesnt look like that.

I love the last picture of u eating that big fat burger haha!!! fab, oh and i love love love that blanket that is over ruby when she is in the cot the darker pink one.

Congrats again i carnt wait till i have my baby now


----------



## Stilletto_Sam

Kat,

Huge congratulations to you. Thank you for the amazing pictures. Ruby is just beautiful and she's a little blondie and that's the little tinker who made you so sick! The pics of you in the pool made me smile-that's just something like my OH would do! You look so well and happy. Now relax, enjoy Ruby and whatever food you can lay your hands on!

*WELL DONE*!!


PS Hope you are recovering well and getting some rest. Looking forward to the birth story!


XXX


----------



## craftymum

How is everyone doing today? I've had an awful couple of days I'm finding it even harder to sleep these days and I end up getting up and coming downstairs at 4am as my back is so sore and I don't want to wake Stephen with all my tossing and turning. I've just been really really sick and my Mum came in in the middle of it which made me feel worse as I hate people seeing me like that, then she sat and waffled away and I know it sounds terrible but I really just couldn't be bothered with her, my head is splitting and I feel knackered. On top of al that Stephen is supposed to be starting the nursery this week and he has ended up doing so much clearing out in our room, Jenna's room and our former study (nursery) that I can hardly get up the stairs there is so much crap lying around that needs sorting - why do we keep so much crap!! Our bathroom is half painted and he's decided to leave that for now and try to get the other stuff done but it's all really getting to me as the place is a tip and I'm panicking that it wont all be done for baby coming at the rate he's going as I can't even help out as it's all heavy work and he's back to work next week too. Sorry for the rant just everything is really getting to me and I'm so fed up :cry:


----------



## claire99991

hi louise how are you feeling today? im so sorry you were feeling so down yesterday, i no the littlest things can really upset me at the min, you have every right to feel down about the nursery and everything. Have you had a chat with him about it to see if he can make a start on it? men just need a good kick up the arse.

yesterday was a bad day i was very sick all day and didnt manage much food at all, just a small sandwich at dinner time but that was it for the day, i felt so dizzy at work but i suspect thats from lack of food and being at work. We find out tonight who is getting made reduntant one of us is :( hope its not me although i carnt see why it would be and i think i would go for unfair dismissal if it were. I havent eaten anything yet today i feel very sick carnt drink anything either my mouth seems to be watering lots and its just making me feel so much worse.


----------



## craftymum

Sorry I haven't been on for a few days there seems to be something wrong with our internet at the minute and we can't access a lot of sites, this one included but hubby got it going through a different server though I can't see any pics or tickers through it.
He's finally started stripping the walls and got the room cleared though he's wrecked his back moving furniture so it's all going rather slowly but it's getting there, we have paint for the room but think we're going to have to paper walls first as they're not looking great underneath.
I've been the same as usual, though yesterday was particularly bad and I was just crying my eyes out I just feel like I can't go on like this any longer, I'm so tired and fed up with it. 
We went to town the other day and I nearly fainted in the car before we got there had to have the air con blasting and the window right down too, was glad to get home again.
I have my first antenatal class on Monday morning so I hope I can get through it ok without passing out or throwing up as it is 2 hours long so I'm a bit worried about that.
Hope everyone else is doing ok today


----------



## NIfirsttimer

hey guys.. hope you are all doing ok.. or as ok as can be.
as u can imagine time is precious at the min.. even tho Roo is SO good, theres just so much to be done.. the laundry alone is unreal!
will read thru the posts ive missed when i get some proper time, but just wanted to pop in and say ive not forgotten you guys.. still flying the flag for HG... big hugs

my birth story is up if any of you fancy a read.. warning... its LONG with LOADS of photos!

k xxx


----------



## Rebaby

Well i haven't posted on here in a while as i've been doing really well and i felt bad for those of you still suffering :hugs:

I was sick yesterday but it was because i was about to head out to the dentist so i was giving my teeth the most thorough brushing of their life! Other than that i am generally vomit-free most days and even the queasiness is becoming manageable. I will be attempting to go back to work on tuesday which i am so incredibly nervous about :wacko: but grateful that the worst of my sickness seems to be over now, so i'm just going to do what i can.

I'm off to read your birth story now kat :thumbup:

Massive massive :hug: ladies. Hope the antenatal class goes well louise.


----------



## LoobyLou75

Hi!

I would like to introduce myself.

My name is Kerry and i'm 34 years. I am pregnant with my 3rd child and this is by far the worst one!
I am 10 weeks tomorrow and have already been in hospital once to get rehydrated.

The sickness is awful, I manage breakfast but it does come up later then I spend the rest of the day trying not to be sick but it doesn't work. My stomach is so empty and so painful and I end up bringing up acid which tastes so foul!

I have tried cyclizine and metoclopramide but none work, although the IV metoclopramide did.

I am so worried baby isn't thriving cos I am so ill.


----------



## NIfirsttimer

hey loobylou.... & welcome
please please dont worry about the baby thriving, all the research shows that HG babies are strong, and if im anything to go by thats correct! i starved the whole 9 months, 10 days post delivery ive never been so skinny in my whole life, and yet i produced a happy healthy baby girl who is thriving and has no issues whatsoever. I worried constantly about her too, but shes fine. Our bodies recognise that we are in starvation mode and so send EVERYTHING to the baby... it makes us feel even worse, but it means that bubs doesnt suffer at all. you can try to take a prenatal multivitamin if you are really worried, although they generally dont mix too well with HG. i took pregnacare for a while and was ok tho. 
big hugs.. stick around here, you will find lots of support from the rest of the girlies who understand what its like to have HG xxxx


----------



## craftymum

Hi Kerry welcome to the HG club although I do hope you are not with us for long. I'm 27+3 and have had HG since week 6 and have also been in and out of hospital for fluids and have also lost a lot of weight as have most of the girls on this thread so we all know what you are going through, like Kat says your baby will be fine if you look back a few pages you will see some pics that she posted of little Ruby, it gives us all some reassurance that there is light at the end of this pitch black tunnel. I have been on cyclizine but they didn't work at all for me so my Gp stopped them but wouldn't give me anything else to try she said I just had to basically get on with it. Try to get as much fluid as you can into you as even if you throw it all up again your body will retain what it needs to prevent you becoming dehydrated again. I really hope that things ease off for you as some people are very lucky and can find that around 12-16 weeks they start to improve but in the meantime your baby will be fine it's just you that will suffer unfortunately. Take care hun and feel free to come on here and moan anytime as we all do cos sometimes it's the only thing that helps when there are others who understand xx

I've had a terrible day again threw up really really badly today and just went back to bed for a sleep. I've now just eaten some toast and fruit and I really don't want to drink anything as I know this will just make me sick instantly, I have my antenatal class in the morning and I'm dreading it as I don't know if I can cope with it for 2 hours, I just can't wait til October as I don't know how much more of this I can take. Hope everyone else is having a better day today xx


----------



## claire99991

hiya looby lou welcome although as louise said i do hope its not for long you poor thing, take 1 day at a time its awful i wouldnt wish this on anyone xxx

louise i hope your class goes ok in the morning let us know how u get on, im sorry your still being so sick its awful i wish there was more i could say to help you :( huge hugz to you, your a absolute star for doing this every day wonderwoman!! xxxxxxx


Well i can honestly say i think i have hit rock bottom with this i literally carnt stand the thought of getting out of bed on a morning for it all to start again, i am nauseaus every waking moment i quite often force myself to be sick so i can have a few min relief from the sick feeling but it soon returns my body just has nothing else to give and im just dry heaving not even any fluids left to bring up. We went to OH dad blessing yesterday and there was a big party in a hall afterwards well i dared to have a bit of salad from the buffet and a rice crispy cake and within 10 min i was running over the hall to the toilet with my hand over my mouth as i just had visions of it expolding out on the dance floor! I was sick twice at the party then today traveling bk i was sick in the car much to my OH disgust then when we got bk it was late so he went and got himself a mcdonalds and i had to open the door to throw up as we went round the drive thru because the smell was awful, then i walked thru the front door and just smelt 'my house' which doesnt smell bad it just has my house smell and because ive been sick so much here the smell triggerd sumthing and i was sick again. Im so utterly fed up of my life being controled by the vomiting and i feel bloated and fat! even though i barely eat i feel like i look massive as im getting a bump now, how the hell can i do this for another 26 weeks i dont think i will survive it i know that sounds dramatic but im at the point where im just crying every day thinking i need this to end now i carnt do this anymore, and i really CARNT. :( :( :(


----------



## craftymum

Oh Claire, I'm so sorry you are having such a hard time I wish I could say something to make it better for you but like me all you can do is try to take each day as it comes which I know is so so hard. Your OH needs a good kick up the ass as it doesn't sound like he's being very supportive at all, surely he can see that you are dying on your feet - I really don't know how you keep going with your daughter too I know I couldn't do this if I had someone else relying on me to look after them. Can you not go back to your GP to see if they will do something else for you, it's worth a try. I know what you mean though about sometimes forcing yourself to be sick as sometimes it is the only thing that makes you feel better even if it is very short lived, I swear after all this is over I am gonna have abs to die for cos the pain is sometimes so bad it feels like I've done 2000 sit ups. I'm not feeling too bad at the minute but then this is my 'good' time of the day and as long as I don't drink anything I should be fine - problem with that though is that it doesn't take long before I start to feel very thirsty and dizzy etc. I'm dreading this class this morning as like a lot of us I'm not good in the car, I feel really weird and uncomfy in the car, I haven't driven since February and we got a new car in March and I'm dreading driving it the first time as it's been so long and also as the indicators are on the right instead of the left and it has a handbrake whereas our old scenic didn't have a handbrake it was a manual car but had an automatic parking brake. I was considering driving one day but I'm too scared to as I get very faint sometimes esp in the car even with air con blasting so I'm scared of fainting while I'm driving and I don't think my reaction times would be very good right now either. Off to get ready now as we have to leave at 9ish so I'll pop on later and let you all know how it went and I really hope you wake up feeling a bit better today Claire xxx


----------



## LoobyLou75

Thank you so much, girls. I really feel for you all too, it's an awful thing for us to go through.

I lay there at night trying to think of holding my baby and buying baby things to try and help me sleep.

My DH has been a diamond, I have spent a lot of time crying, puking, doing nothing and he's taken it all in his stride, I couldn't ask for better support.

Have been off work 4 weeks now and was hoping to go back but doesn't look like it's going to happen just yet.

Hope everyone manages to get through today without being too sick. xxx

NIFirstTimer - Ruby is absolutelt gorgeous, congratulations and well done! xx


----------



## claire99991

loobylou dont rush bk to work hun not until your ready, how are you today?

louise how did your class go? xx


----------



## Rebaby

Just popping back to send some hugs to everyone, and to see how you got on with your antenatal class lou? :hugs:

I feel really sick today but i think it has a lot to do with nerves- first shift back at work tomorrow and really nervous about how i'll get on!


----------



## craftymum

loobylou don't worry about work I've been off since Feb with this and I def wont be back, it's a bit crap as I've been on half pay since April but not much I can do as I just couldn't work now, you and your baby are what's important right now, it's great that your oh is so supportive, mine has been fantastic too taking everything I've thrown at him when I get really really down, it really makes such a difference knowing that someone is behind you all the way, I hope you're feeling better today.
Rebaby good luck going back to work but remember don't be overdoing it and make sure that all your colleagues know that you can't do things like you used to, let us know how it goes.

My class was ok although in the car on the journey I fainted which was awful as I felt it coming for about 10 mins before I just felt terrible it started to pass just as we reached the hospital and I sat in the car park crying while Stephen ran into the shop to get me a banana just to try to get my blood sugar up again. This was at about 9:40 the class started a bit early and I felt like a fraud all these women were huge compared to me they were all looking at me as if I shouldn't be there until the midwife commented on how everyone is different and that some women carry very neat and she nodded at me when she said this lol, I tried to upload a bump pic but my internet's still playing up and I'm having to access this site through a different proxy server so it wont let me upload pics but I will as soon as it's up and running again. by 10:15 I started to feel very breathless clammy and hot and my back was killing me, I couldn't stop fidgeting in my seat, then I felt it happening again I came over all dizzy and my vision started to blur and Stephen was going to take me outside but a friend of mine who is actually due the day after me was sitting behind me and she shouted out to the midwife who then got me to the window and opened the window and got me a drink of water which I just took a few tiny sips off as I needed something, I started to come round again but I just stayed where I was so I think when I go next week I'll get there early and make a beeline for that window seat again, I felt so embarrassed I explained to the MW I had HG and she just said oh dear I thought while I was there they might have offered me a wee BP check or something. We'd wanted to go to mothercare on the way home but I just wanted to get home by then, I feel so exhausted and sick now I haven't been sick but then I haven't drank anything yet as I'm scared too I just can't handle this anymore and I'm not at the Docs til next Tues I have to go up to the hospital again on Thursday morning for my first anti-d injection and I'm dreading the journey as it takes about half an hour to get there and I just can't cope with any longer than 10 min in the car for some reason. That's 3 times this week I've fainted and 4 times in the last 2 months, the scary thing is the 3 times this week have all been while I've been sitting down I just can't take another 12 weeks of this it's been 22 so far and it's honestly been the worst time of my life ever.


----------



## craftymum

another crap day for me so far, I was really sick last night again and went straight to bed as I was so exhausted and I woke at 2am for the loo, then I couldn't get back to sleep again so by 4am I went downstairs as I didn't want to wake hubby as he's back to work today :(
I felt really sick at 8am and by 9:30 I spent an hour throwing up. I just feel so drained and so fed up. It's our 5th anniversary today and it really depresses me that I can't enjoy it I would've loved to have been able to go for a nice meal tonight but there's just no way that'll be happening, I'd really hoped that we could've enjoyed some quality couple time during this pregnancy and all it's been is me throwing up or fainting for 5 out of 6 months and I just feel really really depressed bout it today. I just want this to be over now.


----------



## LoobyLou75

:hug: craftymum. Happy Anniversary. I know how you feel as we celebrated, or didn't as the case was, ours last month and I was too sick to care what day it was. It was my birthday on Sat too and again spent the day in bed.

I know how you feel. I was sick last night and felt so fed up. Feel sick this morning and am trying my best to eat and drink but it's soo hard. 

Am back at docs tomorrow cos I'm not coping and I am so worried that this is all going to cause some long term complications.

My poor hubby is up all hours with me and although he says he doesn't mind he is so tired and then has to work. It's getting me down to the point where I would say I am physically depressed. I haven't been out of the house in 4 weeks apart from hospital or dr visits and have lost over a stone in weight and I couldn't afford to lose it to start with.


----------



## craftymum

thanks loobylou, it's my birthday on Friday too so it's a double whammy of depression. I can reassure you that your baby will be fine as I've been like this now for 22 weeks and like you only went out to Docs appointments and so on, I've only really started going out in the last few weeks and even then only for a short time as I can't cope with much more than that and it has to be somewhere where I can readily sit down so tescos etc are a def no no for me. I know it's hard though until you've had your scans as they really do reassure you, I used to get so worried even after my scans though now I feel my baby moving a lot that reassures me but i do still worry about health problems but I've been told that our babies are blissfully unaware of what's going on it's just us that suffer (probably why our GP's don't worry about us too much) and babies born to ladies with HG tend to be really healthy strong babies - Kat (ni first timer) is proof of this as her little girl is thriving and she was sick from beginning to end too so please try not to worry about your baby. I'm the same as you I was only a size 8-10 before and I still am as I lost so much weight that I didn't have on me to start with my gp told me I'm still losing weight even though I have gained she said that is just all baby related. Have you any foods drink that you find more tolerable than others? I know that all I have lived on since 6 weeks is white bread either toasted or as a cheese sandwich and I find I can keep some fruits down too which I think is helping me with the hydration as I can't cope with fluids, the only thing I could drink was fizzy lime although it makes me sick it seems to be the only thing I can stomach I can now take the odd cup of tea but if I touch a cold drink I will be sick immediately whereas if I leave it my food will stay down a bit longer it is so hard as I et so so thirsty and sometimes just have to have a cold drink esp on the hotter days, different foods and drinks work for different people though but somehow for most of us fizzy drinks seem to be easier than a glass of water, unfortunately it is just trial and error to see what works for you. When I do go out I have to work around my best time of the day and you will be able to do this too sometime it's not even that we get any better it's more that we learn how to deal with it cos we have to but it doesn't make it any easier I was on the phone to hubby (he's at work today) crying me eyes out as I just feel sick, sore and tired and I really feel like a failure like my body has really let me down, being at my antenatal class yesterday only made me feel worse as all the other girls were glowing and I felt like crap, couldn't sit still as my back was aching and then I faint again - mega embarrassing! Do you have anyone that can help you while your OH's at work? My Mum comes round to see me every day while Stephens at work, she doesn't stay long but sometimes it just helps to break up the monotony of sitting on your own all day. I hope you're feeling a bit better now and able to get some rest, I'm going to try to sleep for a while now as I'm shattered. Take care hun xx


----------



## craftymum

It's very quiet on here lately, hopefully that means everyone is doing well. I was at the hospital today for my anti-D jab and I fainted again (that's the 4th time within a week now) We were in the hospital car park and I actually started to fit as well and I came round to hubby on the phone to the ambulance (had to laugh about this after due to where we were at the time) think it just really scared him as he said he was talking and shouting to me but I was completely out of it and then when I started to fit he freaked out. I've never had any type of seizure in my life before. We asked to see someone to get me checked over while we were there so they took my bloods and BP and checked my urine and they can't find any reason for it, they fast tracked my blood tests and my haemoglobin levels are 11.7 which the Doc said was ok my BP was 117/78 which I know is normal although I think it's high for me as I tend to naturally have low BP usually around 100/60 but who am I to argue with the Doc, she prescribed me different anti sickness tablets, maxilon I think they're called and also some gaviscon and zantac, heaven knows why as I don't get any acid reflux or burning pains in stomach at all. I really don't feel any better for being checked as she just told me to take it easy, not to go anywhere on my own or be alone for long she also advised me to buy one of those little tripod type fold up seats that fishermen use and take it everywhere with me!!! To be honest she never really let me get a word in edgeways she kept asking questions but never really gave me a chance to reply she just kept saying take gaviscon then you'll be able to drink water without vomiting! I felt so stupid as I burst out crying in the waiting room and everyone just looked at me, the midwifes and nurses I saw were really lovely though but I just feel a bit let down as I feel like I was basically being told that I just have to put up with it and she also said this is just what pregnancy is going to be like for me :cry: I really can't cope with much more of it, I feel so useless and fed up with having to depend on other people all the time and I'm now starting to dread going out as any exertion at all now seems to bring this on. The only good thing is that we got another scan all be it a very rushed one and bubs looks fine and is weighing approx 1.3 at the minute.


----------



## craftymum

bleurgh just got my script and the gaviscon is actually peptic liquid and it's aniseed flavour yuk! - think that will have to be exchanged! The maxilon tabs are actually metoclopramide. Amazing how my GP said no to anything else but yet when the hosp prescribes them the Docs have no problems signing it off!


----------



## Stilletto_Sam

What a completely sh1t time you are having. My heart really goes out to you Louise.


Urghhhhhhhh Gaviscon! Hope the metocopramide does the trick for you though.

Happy Birthday for tomorrow! I hope and pray that you get a little relief on your special day. :cake:

Much love and best wishes!


XXX


----------



## craftymum

Thanks Sam, I really am so piss3d off with it all. How are you keeping these days?


----------



## NIfirsttimer

big big hugs louise. the fainting thing is crappy. it was probably the stage that i hated the most, although my fainting bit seemed to be much earlier than you ae getting it. its very embarrassing, people just stand and stare rather than helping, and its horrible waking up to a whole load of strangers gawping down at you!
my gp gave me gaviscon too on the idea that it would help me keep liquids down. im not sure that it ever really helped tho, although it was handy to have around when the heartburn kicked in!
maybe the metoclorpromide will do it for you tho... fingers crossed!


----------



## craftymum

well I took a tablet earlier today and I've just thrown up my tea so it looks like they haven't worked so far I also think they just made me feel a bit weird and very spaced out too with a very crampy tummy.
The fainting is so crap esp 4 times within a week and it's really scary too to hear that I took a seizure during it too. Just don't know if I can take much more of all this.
Doc said it's quite unusual to be fainting at this stage so it's more annoying that they can't seem to find a reason for it. At least if they'd found something wrong they might have been able to do something to fix it.


----------



## Stilletto_Sam

Kat, I *love* your new siggy! So sweet and you are rightly so proud of Ruby!

Louise, thanks for asking. I am really well at the moment, although on Sunday I had a temporary blip where I was suddenly and violently sick out of nowhere (well, it may have been something to do with my breakfast of porridge and prunes-LOL!) but I'll not go into detail here, particularly on this thread!

It's so hard to believe that I'm now 18 weeks and that 12 weeks ago I was lying in hospital hooked up to a drip. It really only does seem like last week. I feel as if I'm really lucky that the HE was so short and sharp. Infact, sometimes I feel guilty when I catch up here and everyone (except Kat now) is suffering so terribly.

Are you girls going to watch Channel 4 tonight to see The World's Oldest Mums programme? I'm looking forward to it as it might make me feel less decrepit!!!


XXX


----------



## Stilletto_Sam

craftymum said:


> well I took a tablet earlier today and I've just thrown up my tea so it looks like they haven't worked so far I also think they just made me feel a bit weird and very spaced out too with a very crampy tummy.
> The fainting is so crap esp 4 times within a week and it's really scary too to hear that I took a seizure during it too. Just don't know if I can take much more of all this.
> Doc said it's quite unusual to be fainting at this stage so it's more annoying that they can't seem to find a reason for it. At least if they'd found something wrong they might have been able to do something to fix it.

Gosh. Bummer! Meto shouldn't make you feel drowsy, well at least the brand I was on didn't! Is low blood sugar possibly the cause of your fainting maybe?


----------



## craftymum

bleurgh sam prunes!! yuk!! I didn't know that show was on though I prob wont watch it, think I might take myself to bed soon as been up most of the day and feeling pretty wrecked now. It's great though that you're doing so well, hopefully your little blip was just that and wont return again. Take care x


----------



## NIfirsttimer

louise id say the cause of ur fainting is malnutrition..esp if they cant find a medical cause. did they check your blood sugar at all? the glucose tabs a are a good idea. lucozade helped me too loads too, i could never manage more than a sip but it seemed to be enough to bring me round from that dizzy fainty feeling. 

glad u like my new siggy sam.. one of the girlies on here did it for me, im well pleased with it!


----------



## claire99991

awww god ive missed loads! louise you poor poor thing im so sorry you have been so ill, are these tablets working for you?? do u feel any better? my GP also gave me antacids even thou i dont have heartburn, ive never bothered with them though. Aw i feel so bad that your going thru all of this i carnt imagine how fed up you must be.

Weird thing happend 3 days ago, i never felt sick all day, i managed a sandwhich a apple and a bag of hula hoops (doesnt sound like much for a full day but that is such a imrovemtn for me) and i kept it down, i actually thought for a while it was the end but no such luck yesterday and today have been awful just the same as usual and although i havent fainted i keep getting hot and dizzy and feeling like im going to. Its very scary. 

happy birthday for tomorow louise i know its gonna be a crap one for you but remember on your next one you can have the biggest bit of cake ever!! hugz xxxxx


----------



## craftymum

Kat, they didn't check my blood sugar just my haemoglobin levels so I'll give the glucose sweets a go next time it happens and see how it goes, doesn't seem to happen while I'm at home but maybe it's the sheer effort of going out etc. My poor Mum was so worried she got me 3 different types of glucose sweets to see which ones I like best! My folks were almost having to take me up to hosp yest as we didn't know if Stephen could get the time off thank God he could cos my Mum admitted she would have just panicked and not known what to do.
Claire it's great you had at least one good day I hope it's the start for you and you maybe get a few more here and there just take it easy when you do though as you'll only suffer for it the next day if you overdo it. I took the anti sickness tabs yest but I still threw up and to be honest they made me feel very spaced out and headachey so I don't know what to do whether to try them again today or just leave it, it also says on the pack that they go into your breast milk and I've decided I would like to try to breast feed even if it's only for the first week and then I might just express for convenience - will also be cheaper than formula and obviously better for baby too. It's now 4:45am and I've been sitting in my living room since 3:30 I just cannot sleep and I feel horrible already, I'm just so fed up I wish I could just go to sleep and wake up in October when it will all be over.
Claire I get all hot and clammy before I faint too then my arms and legs get really heavy and I can't move them at all but it's the weird sicky pressure in my tummy feeling that is the worst then when my vision goes all white and snowy it's really scary, sitting in the car in the hospital car park yesterday and I couldn't see the cars in front of me at all and then I just passed out. It's harder when in the car too as it's not like I can lie down or get my head down between my knees if we're moving due to seat belts etc and it's quite hard to put your head between your knees when you're 6 months pregnant too. I'm just so scared of it happening again as it really is such a scary feeling but I guess it would be worse if it happened when I was standing up as then I would need to get to hosp for another anti-d injection too.


----------



## craftymum

morning again everyone, I can't believe how quiet this thread is these days. I had an awful day yesterday which is crap considering it was my birthday :cry: after being awake most of the night I was really violently sick all day yesterday so I guess the metacloparamide is not working for me, it also just made me feel very spaced out, has anyone else felt like this with these tablets? Yesterday afternoon I was so sick it really freaked me out, this is gross so sorry in advance but it just kept pouring out of me and down my nose normally if it comes down my nose it's fluids and the odd lumpy bit which hurts when it gets stuck but this was proper full on lumpy sick that came down my nose and as it was pouring out of my mouth at the same time I thought I couldn't breathe and it was just gurgling in my nose I went through half a box of tissues to clear it, it was so horrible, last night I was really really sick again and I scared my poor as it was just coming out so fast he jumped up and just sat there staring into my bucket. When I told the consultant I was sick at least twice a day every day she said 'oh is that all, just twice'!! I was like WTF!! It may be twice a day but it's for like 2 hours at a time until my stomach is completely emptied of everything I had consumed. Maybe it's cos some women count the vomits rather than the episodes - God if I was to do that I'd never be able to keep track of how often and I don't know how anyone can as in one 'episode' puke could come out of me 20-30 times roughly. I'm going out this morning over to mothercare and homebase so we shall see if any fainting occurs again, it's made me very nervous about going out but I don't want to sit tin the house 24/7 as I've done that already for 5 months and it really has driven me almost nuts. My boss rang yest to tell me I wasn't entitled to SMP which I knew anyway due to my sick pay being so low but I don't think he realised that it would affect it as he was quite worried about it, I will now have to get sorted and claim mat allowance through social security so not looking forward to having to go up there and I'll have to fish out all my old payslips too. He said my dates for mat leave are all fine so I will officially be on mat leave from the first week in September until May :happydance:


----------



## Stilletto_Sam

Hi Louise,

Sorry your birthday was crap and that you don't seem to be getting any relief with the Metoclopramide. I definitely didn't experience any drowsiness with mine. My tablets are just marketed as Metoclopramide, no generic name. perhaps yours also has a built in anti hystamine ingredient as well that is causing the sleepiness?

Hope your shopping trip goes better this time. I was in Mothercare yesterday afternoon and it was really quiet. Got some maternity clothes in the sale. At least the sun is shining here today. No sign of thunderous downpours. Yet!

Take care, Sweets.


PS Did you get anything nice for your birthday?


XXX


----------



## NIfirsttimer

its crappy being so ill on your birthday. my 3oth fell right at the height of my sickness too.. we are celebrating it on sunday instead! (hope its worth the wait, december - july lol)
my metoclorpromide were just branded as that too. i didnt get any drowsiness but they didnt do anything to help either. i ended up back on the cyclazine as even tho they were crap, they were better than anything else i tried... i know how hard it is to hear it, but all you can do now is just accept that it is gonna be like this until your baby is born, and just count down the days until its over. again, i used to want to thump people who said this, but you ARE on the homeward stretch now.. you have done more than half, and you can do the rest too... its just gonna be horrible, but u can do it. and once again, i PROMISE you you are going to feel so so amazing once this baby has arrived. 
big hugs xxx


----------



## Henrica80

Hello everyone, im 29, expecting our first and a member of HG thread... been reading this thread all through though i didnt post anything, i just got better and i owe all of you appreciation, thanks alot..anytime i read this thread it always gave me hope and makes me feel better...... been sick the entire time, since week 5 till week 18 when it got better, im not out of it totally but i feel alot alot better.... Congs Kat, Louse im so so sorry that you still sick:hugs2: wish i could do more than just hugging you, my prayers that HG finds her way out soon... lots of love to all of you:hug:


----------



## craftymum

Hi everyone, my tablets also say metaclopramide (sp) on the box but Doc had just written maxilon on script so must be just same thing cos I'd never heard of maxilon either. they don't so much make me feel sleepy just really weird like I'm on another planet. It was nice to get out this morning and quite handy where mothercare is as we went into hanna and brownes cafe for a sit down after. Got a couple of pram blankets and a little baby care set with thermometers and nail clippers, nasal aspirator amongst other things also got a cute cuddly toy that giggles, need few other bits and bobs but have to wait til pay day now as we had to nip into homebase, Stephen is finally starting on papering the nursery we had planned to paint it but the walls are horrendous so we got some cheap paintable paper and then we'll paint over it when it's done. Can't wait to see it all finished. I came over all faint again so I sat on the stairs in homebase and left Stephen to it and I took one of those glucose sweets (yuk) I felt really funny in the car but we came straight home so I managed it without fainting - phew! The only thing I do find I also get very breathless and feel like I can't breathe and then I start breathing really hard and fast, Stephen thinks I'm panicking and stressing, I don't know but it's not nice either. Kat what are you doing for your 'birthday'? Hope you have a great time, Stephen also said we can have a wee party for me after bubs is here as we also had our wedding anniversary on the 21st so we have to make up for that too. Sam did you get any nice clothes in mothercare? Their stuff is far too big on me as I usually only take a size 8 but I got a couple of tops from next which are size 8 in their tall range so they're a wee bit longer and they're loose tunic style tops as maternity stuff just swamps me and looks ridiculous (I even tried size 6 mat tops and they were humungous on me) really annoying though as I'd like to get some nice jeans for the last couple of months but I can't get any to fit me right, I am still wearing my normal jeans but it's only a matter of time before they get really uncomfy I'm sure due to the cut of them ah well I'll just keep trying!
Henrica I'm glad to hear you're rid of hg now too, I cannot wait til this is over for me and I'm gonna hit pizza hut for a huge blow out and some of their hot chocolate cookie dough dessert - it's to die for if you haven't tried it go get some now!! I hope they still do it when I'm up for it!
I'm just going to take it easy this afternoon so hopefully I manage to stay sick free but I wont hold out too much hope as usually that's when it all starts to get bad for me. Take care everyone and enjoy the lovely sunshine xx


----------



## NIfirsttimer

well.. im not rubbing it in, but i just went food shopping for the first time in 9 months and it was so good! i think i bought one of everything!!


----------



## Rebaby

Sorry you had a rotten birthday lou :hugs:

Just stopping by to see how everyone is getting on. I am finding being back at work incredibly tough, the sickness is still at bay but i am constantly knackered and when i'm home i am dozing off on the sofa all the time. Also think i am driving OH mad as even though i've stopped complaining about the sickness i've been having horrendous heartburn and reflux, and also some weird groin/pelvis pains, so i'm still pretty much like an old lady hobbling about, moaning and sleeping with millions of pillows to prop me up :dohh:

I am absolutely counting down to mat leave now. I have arranged to take all the holidays still owed to me in one big chunk just before my mat leave starts so that i get to finish a bit earlier (iykiwm?) So i'm only working until september 21st...let's hope it passes quickly! :thumbup:


----------



## craftymum

Glad you enjoyed your food shopping Kat, bet that's not something you ever thought you'd say even before you got pregnant!!
Rebaby glad the sickness is still staying away for you, hope your pains ease I too get pains in my groin, hips and pelvic area, someone said to me it could be the start of SPD but my Doc just said that it was normal, hope work improves for you soon, take it easy :hugs:


----------



## claire99991

louise i carnt quite believe how poorly you are its absolutly horrendus i feel truly awful for moaning as when i read your threads your just so poorly and exhuasted, im so sorry for whinging cos mine isnt as bad i couldnt imagine just being sick for 2 hours non stop i am sick on average twice a day on a good day up to 10 times on a bad but its over with in minutes it doesnt carry on, Im so sorry your birthday was so rubbish. 

Do u think the faninting thing could be anxiety relatated as well, like it happend a couple of times and now when you go out you panic cos you think it will happen again and you just worry and start to feel faint cos your thinking about it and panic? huge hugz to you i wish there was more i could say.......your so brave.

xxxxxx


----------



## claire99991

awwwwwwwwwwwwwww god i feel so sick so so so sick, i can feel it gonna come up any second and im scared!!!! i had chips and gravy and egg fried rice a couple hours ago i was just so hungry as hadnt eaten for 2 days (like nothing) and now i carnt bear to bring it up i just am so scared of the lumps, and i took headache pills half hour ago so they wont be in my system yet so ill bring them bk up as well and not be able to take anymore. :( :( :( i darent move from this spot!!!


----------



## craftymum

Claire I hope you're ok. I tried chips once and they tasted so good but were horrendous when they came up again just one big greasy clump, I can't even imagine egg fried rice on the way up again, I hope you managed to keep it down:hugs:
I had a terrible day yesterday, I went out in the morning (my safest time) but felt crap all afternoon but managed to avoid being sick by avoiding drinking anything - bad I know but I just can't cope with it all the time, I wish when I was sick it all just came up quickly and was over with but no well it does come up quickly but it keeps coming and I don't know where from, it's especially horrible when it's just a load of fluid that comes up as it just seems to splash everywhere (gross sorry). Anyway I had some toast at about 7pm as I'd had nothing since about 12 and I had to get a drink as I just felt so dry and thirsty and of course then I was really sick and everything came up again even stuff from lunchtime I just don't get it! I felt awful all night and we sat down to watch a film but I couldn't hack it and had to go to bed, I felt so sick all night and didn't get to sleep until about 4am and woke again at 6, I'm just so fed up with this, I can't eat or drink properly without throwing up and I can't sleep either I just feel so tired and so old, I ache all over and it really annoys me that I can only go out for a short time. I'd love to go out for a day and do something nice I know it will all end eventually and I know I can make up for it all but that doesn't really help right now, my MIL said yest it's not too long and the last 6 months have flown by and I just said yeah for you maybe! They certainly haven't flown for me but then my in laws only come round about once a fortnight and don't stay long (bet that changes once bubs is here) and they tend to come round during my good time of the day so they never really see it though a few times I haven't seen them as I've been upstairs throwing up while they're here but surely they can see I look like crap and I'm so exhausted. 
Claire you could be right about anxiety bringing on the fainting though I don't know as it just comes on so suddenly even if I'm feeling relaxed and for some reason it's always triggered when I'm in the car. I have my next antenatal Tuesday, then I have to call in to see my boss - scary stuff as I haven't been in since I've been sick at all.


----------



## claire99991

how is everyone today? well yesterday was the worst day i have had with the sickness, i threw up for 3 hours pretty much non stop when i got up then had a small chicken sandwhich for my dinenr as its dinner that usually stays down the longest, well it didnt i was sick late afternoon and then again 4 times on the evening, in the end i was bringing up the awful tasting bright yellow stuff i was so drained and tierd last night, havent eaten or drank today yet as its just gonna start again i think it could be possibly getting worse!!


----------



## craftymum

Oh Claire big :hugs: I'm sorry you're having such a bad time, that's like me throwing up for hours at a time it's so horrible when it just keeps coming, I also get scared to eat and drink as I just know that it'll all start again, I've found lately though that I can keep a cup of tea down but as soon as I touch a cold drink I'm puking everywhere it's so hard as sometimes I just have to have a cold drink. I'm so tired as I just can't sleep at night and I went to antenatal class today and it's only really half hour journey and we stopped halfway and I got out for a bit of air as I felt funny but I still fainted again that's 5 times now in less than 2 weeks, I ate a banana and took a glucose tablet when I felt it coming but it didn't stop it, I don't know what it is about travelling in the car that sets it off or maybe I just notice it more as I'm resting more when at home but I am so fed up as it is so horrible and hard to deal with as well as the sickness. I really hope it passes soon, I want to go to a few shops but I can't as it's all too far to travel for me at the minute I just want to feel normal again I really can't remember how it feels to be healthy and enjoy life anymore I just feel like a moany miserable cow these days.I had a toasted sandwich and I'm feeling really sick now so I know it's just a matter of time before it all comes up again. Hope you're having a better day today Claire :hugs:


----------



## craftymum

Just threw up for the last hour and it was horrendous, I really can't take this anymore :cry:


----------



## claire99991

aww louise, i no its so hard hugs.....im sorry your still being so sick, just think of the day this will all be over, its hard to think of isnt it? i carnt imagine enjoying food or not feeling sick again but you will!!! And you will have your beatuiful baby at the end of it, you dont ever have to feel like this again and one day this will be a distant memory! xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## craftymum

I was at the docs today and I just burst into tears in front of her I felt so embarrassed but she was lovely about it. She said my fainting is probably inevitable due to me being under nourished and weak, the midwife also came out to see me and she said that it's prob triggered when I'm in car due to position I'm sitting in as my the main aorta is being crushed and also that as I'm not getting enough calories either she told me to try some glucose powder dissolved into a cup of hot tea as if I can take that it will help my energy levels and perhaps prevent the fainting but otherwise there's nothing I can really to prevent the fainting :shrug: I'm just so so tired and I know I have only another 11 weeks of this but I really hope this baby comes before that as I just can't cope with this constant sickness and tiredness and fainting anymore, I actually felt all weird in the Docs waiting room too. Looks like next time I'm out in the car I will have to recline my seat as much as is comfortable and put a cushion behind my back just to take the pressure off - funnily enough when I do faint the feeling starts in my stomach. I also asked about being sterilised and she said she wouldn't even entertain the thought until my baby was at least 2 as I might change my mind but I know I wont as I already have a 16 year old and I really couldn't go through this again she said if i still fell that way in 2 years time she will refer me but now I'm gonna be so scared of ever getting pregnant again that I'm worried it will affect our relationship - I don't want to be too scared to let my hubby near me and I can't take the pill due to other medical problems. I hope you're having a better day than me so far Claire, looks like it's just us 2 left on this thread now - I just live for the day when it's all over for us all.


----------



## claire99991

aw louise! im glad that your doc was sympathetic not very helpful though, u could try the glucose poweder drinks, 11 weeks still seems like a lifetime when you feel so shit! i know, i think its very unfair she wouldnt consider sterilisation!! i also have medical problems which means i will never be perscribed any kind of contreception due to the hormone in it, its puts me at a higher risk of blood clots so i want some kind of permanatant solution as well as i know i will never be doing this again!!!! I have to inject myself with clexane as well daily all thru my pregnancy to stop any blood clots as well, im not to fussed though im not scared of needles and ive been doing it weeks with no problem.

well day is no better i havent eaten anything today apart from one square of hollies cheese sandwhich and that just made me feel sick straight away. I havent drank anything since this afternoon as i just no if i do i will be throwing up, i havent got the energy tonight and there is no food in there i carnt handle the bile tonight so im not gonna have a drink tonight although im so thirsty.

I have my downs blood test on thursday and i think i might faint walking up the stairs, i have a real bad phobeia of lifts and i wont ever get in one, however the maternity ward where the blood test is being done is on the sixth floor and its 2 flights of stairs to each floor so 12 flights of stairs on no food or drink isnt gonna be easy but i just carnt get in the lift i know it sounds pathetic but i will have a panic attack and im going on my owne as OH at work so it will make it worse ill just have to stop and rest going up the stairs.


----------



## craftymum

oh claire big big hugs I know exactly what you mean about not drinking anything as I find now I can drink tea but not a cold drink problem with tea is though I find it just makes me pee which then in turn makes me more thirsty as it makes me more dehydrated I got to that point yesterday where I just felt so weak and dizzy and had to drink and then I just threw up everywhere within half an hour of drinking. I just had toast for my tea last night and no drinks and I felt awful so I went to bed early but couldn't sleep I lay in bed for ages just texting everyone a few of my friends would love to meet up and do something but I just don't feel up to it so I've had to tell them that it'll prob have to wait til after baby's born luckily though they all have kids themselves so they understand. 
Poor you having to inject yourself daily I'm not scared of needles but I'd have to get someone to do it for me I think but I guess compared to HG it's probably nothing to you now.
Take it easy on all those stairs as our ante natal classes were held upstairs in the seminar room of our maternity unit and we went up the stairs (only 2 flights mind) and I was so so tired and my legs were so sore but then I had fainted before I went in we just didn't wait on the lift cos it had just went and after fainting I didn't fancy being stuck in a stuffy lift either. My Mum is like you she's scared of lifts so don't feel silly she also gets very panicky when she's closed in like that though she has had a hip and knee replacement and now has to fight it as she can't always manage the stairs. I hate escalators, I'm ok when I'm on them but I take ages stepping onto them people must get really annoyed with me if they get stuck behind me on them!
I hope you have a better day today hun take care and save your energy for going out tomorrow xxx


----------



## craftymum

I just can't do this anymore just been really really sick and it's horrible I really can't do this for another 11 weeks, 24 weeks of it has been way too much already, I just want to go to sleep and wake up when it's all over, I'm so tired I ache all over I can't sleep and I'm so sick of fainting so much but I can't do anything to get more calories in me I just have no strength left and I don't know how I'm going to manage labour I really thought by this stage it would start to ease off a bit and maybe even let me get a decent meal or 2 inside me but it just seems to get worse, I'd really like a water birth but I might just opt for something easier like an epi cos I'm really scared and I just don't want to suffer anymore


----------



## claire99991

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:

i know how you feel i really do!!! i was sick for 2 hours this morning i didnt even get out of bed i was throwing up into a bucket down the side of my bed it carried on for 2 hours now ive stupidly had a sandwhich as i was seriously going to pass out i could see my eyes going black and i have hollie today on my owne so i HAD to eat! :cry: i feel so sick now and im scared of letting it come bk up

louise you dont get a medal for doing the birth with no drugs hun if your weak and you feel like a easyer birth then you do it! HELL you deserve a easy birth after all this suffering im planning on as many drugs as possible i know this might sound selfish but i have sufferd absolutly ample enough with this sickness i want it out as easy as possible.

I actually had really dark thoughts this morning as much as im ashamed to admit it i was on my living room floor throwing up into my bucket trying to find my daughters toys that she wanted to play with and i just couldnt physically get up of the floor cos i had no strength the sick was coming out of my nose and throat and even though my stomach was empty my body was just retching deeper and deeper to get SUMTHING out i couldnt breathe at all my face was bright red eyes streaming i went really hot and i just couldnt breathe what a state i was in, i thought about ending my pregnancy this morning :cry: i hate admitting that but its true i kept thinking its not to late (even though i wouldnt be able to do it)


----------



## Dream.A.Dream

:hugs: :hugs: :hugs: 
Huge hugs for you both. I've not been on here much because i'm a bit better now, i'm never sick more than 10 times a day, and most days is only 4 or 5 times. So even though I still can't eat anything i don't feel right coming in here and complaining when you both have it so much worse, and for so much longer. xx


----------



## craftymum

oh claire big big:hugs: I too have had thoughts like that many times don't feel bad it's human nature to want to stop the cause of all the suffering. I don't think like that now though since I started to feel my baby move in some weird way I actually feel closer to my baby and love it more it's almost like the fact that I am suffering so much makes my baby more precious too me now. I too have the dark sunken eyes and as my daughter told me last night my cheeks are sunken too I feel like I look like a junkie, when I went to antenatal class all the other girls were glowing their skin was plump and radiant they all looked so good I felt so crappy in comparison and so jealous too as it's not fair that I'm suffering so much while these 16 other women were all sitting there looking and feeling fantastic and I know that sounds so bitchy but I don't care as I think we are entitled to ask 'why me' through all this. 
After I was sick I just went to sleep for a while, though I never really slept just dozed and rested, I have had the worst headache ever it felt like my head was going to burst and I still feel really sick but I forced myself to eat a piece of fruit as I know I needed something I've asked Stephen to get some more ice lollies on his way home as I just can't face any drinks tonight I just feel so crap I can't handle being sick again. I will try a sandwich or some toast later then prob just call it a night.
Claire I really don't know how you keep going with Hollie, I know you have to but it must be the hardest thing in the world, I know that I am so glad that Jenna is 16 and doesn't need me in the way Hollie needs you, you are so brave going through all this again I know I couldn't and I think the only way I would go through it all again would be a complete accident but I'm going to do everything I can to prevent that and maybe see a different Doc after the birth and ask them about sterilising me or the snip for Stephen cos I really couldn't go through all this again and I can't believe my Doc thinks I might want to, Stephen also said no way he would want to put me through this again either. Noone really understands it though do they unless they've been there, the times I have lay crying my eyes out just wishing I was dead rather than go through another day living with HG. All we can do is keep soldiering on and find ways of dealing with it - mine is no fluids if I want to go out but I can manage a cup of tea which means I can sit down for a while - I usually need to do this as soon as I get out of the car as I usually feel horrible. And also plenty of rest as doing anything at all physical really shows the following day. I hope you're feeling a wee bit better now Claire, take care hun, we will get there in the end :hugs:


----------



## claire99991

thanks for that reply hun, i will type more 2morow im so exhausted tonight i didnt brave anymore food today and i have the 12 flights of stairs to contend with in the morning :( hope im ok :(


----------



## claire99991

well after throwing up for a hour i went to the hosp and walked the 12 flights of stairs! when i got to the top i felt like passing out i had to sit down and for 5 min to get my breath back, had blood test, got weighed (12lb less than when i started now) and was sent on my way. Went to town as i am going on holiday tomorow and needed a few last minute bits was feeling very faint down there so went and got a pasty i really enjoyed it! although now my mouth is watering and i have a awful taste in my mouth so im avoiding drinking anything at the min even thou im so thirsty as i just want to digest this pasty so i have sumthing in my body for the day then i dont need to worry about tea tonight.

How are you louise? xxx


----------



## craftymum

Hi Claire, I hope your pasty stayed down, I've had a crappy day too, slept all morning and had the worst headache ever threw up all afternoon then had a sleep and a bath after I had a toastie for tea just the usual cheese on white bread though and I'm feeling terrible now too but like you I've avoided drinking anything to try to keep it down, my mouth is also watering like mad and I just feel so drained and on top of all that my lower back is crippling me and I can hardly breathe. I really can't wait for this to be over, it just gets harder each day, I really thought I'd get a bit of a break by this stage but someone up there must hate me!
Where are you going on hols? Hope you can have a few sick free days while you're away at least :hugs:


----------



## claire99991

i hope your headache has gone louise, do u think it could be from the lack of fluids? i sumtimes get these headaches, its like we carnt win with our bodies we dont know what to do for the best. I hope that your feeling a little better today, rest up xxxx

i am going to wales today 4 hour car drive if not more :( with a bored toddler and me being sick, dont know what im gonna do im already being sick this moring but im also starving, the hunger pain is actually painful i dont know weather to eat now or hold out, the car is going to make me worse anyway its going to be a awful trip. We are going for a family holiday with OH family, none of them understand hypermemeis and just keep saying aww it should pass soon, ive asked if i can have the bedroom with the ensuite i just dont want to be chucking up in a shared bathroom but i dont know if this will happen, OH brother is just a total knob head and will kick up a fuss over it, honestly he is like 29 going on 12, ive also expained that i go to bed really early sort of 8-9pm ish just to lie down cos the night is the worst for me and i dont eat any tea and i think there just thinking im being rude when im not, its hard for me to get them to understand. They keep saying are we on that 9am train up mount snowden but i know i wont be as 1st thing on a morning is also a really bad time for me, im just going to polietly say ill give u the money to take hollie up but i wont manage it im just far to sick.

Im taking my laptop anyway so ill update later xxx


----------



## craftymum

Hey Claire, I hope you managed the journey ok I really don't know how you can do it, I get very breathless and usually faint in the car. I haven't been sick today but I've not drank any cold drinks and I've only ate very plain foods but I've been having these terrible pains on one side of my stomach which are taking the breath from me when they come. Your OH's family are being a bit unreasonable, maybe once they see how ill you are they'll be a bit better about it all. Take it easy and do what you need to do and let them all go to hell :hugs:


----------



## NIfirsttimer

hey girlies... just checking in to say ive not forgotten about you all... and i do keep up with reading everyones news, just dont always have time to post!
louise.. CONGRATS on your first sick free day.. i still remember mine... hopefully you will get some more, and they will get closer together..
claire.. you are a brave lady heading off on holiday.. i take my hat off to you for your amazing ability to 'carry on' you deserve a medal.. you both do xxx

roo is doing amazingly well, she is now 8lb1oz, so shes put on 2lb and grown 12 cm in 3 weeks! its amazing!
she eats like a horse, and sleeps like theres no tomorrow.. we honestly couldnt ask for a better baby.. maybe this is our reward for enduring the HG!!!

heres a pic fom this morning...
https://media8.dropshots.com/photos/542847/20090801/122915.jpg


----------



## Stilletto_Sam

Lovely, she's a real little lady, Kat. Have you been out and about with her yet to show her off?

I have my 20 week scan on Monday and am looking forward to it. I am trying to think of a sneaky way to find out the sex if I can. Hubs doesn't want to know, but I do. I think. Maybe I don't. Maybe I do....


Hmmmm. Any advice ladies?



XXX


----------



## NIfirsttimer

hey sam ;-)
yep we have been out on all sorts of adventures, try to get out somewhere at least every other day, and we have even been out for a few meals with her this week, shes so good honestly you could take her anywhere!
loved all the fuss at first when we started going out, but to be honest im getting really fed up with the amount of random people who feel its fine to come up and touch her! like, a woman in M&s the other day touched her lips.. her LIPS!!! i mean.. would you!???

good luck for your big scan.. its exciting! i know they wouldnt entertain telling us the sex, i asked, and even asked them to scan that bit and just let me look at it, but she just abruptly turned the thing off and said, 'i didnt even look there myself' which i doubt, considering who thorough she was with all the other parts of her anatomy! that said, i know of 3 people now who have been told the sex there, 2 quite recently, so i guess it maybe depends on who you get, so its worth asking id say! im all for finding out.. it makes it so much easier to prepare properly i think! i loved knowing that i was carrying my little girl. i think it made it easier for me to bond with her too..


----------



## craftymum

Well girls I tested my urine tonight and the dreaded ketones are back - that's what I get for trying to outsmart HG I really can't bare to drink anything tonight but I guess I'll have to try to force myself tomorrow as I really don't want to end up back in neely on the drip again esp at 6 and 1/2 months when it's hard to sleep and my back aches etc. The Doc has told me that fainting is very unusual at my stage but I am just so malnourished that it'll prob keep happening but it's so scary and so depressing when I can't do anything or go anywhere :cry:

Sam when I went for my big scan the doc asked me if there was anything I wanted to know and Stephen just said to her well the only thing we'd want to ask is the one thing we're not allowed to and she just said would you like to know and we said well, yes if bubs is playing ball and she just told us so I would say just ask and you never know but like Kat says it depends who you get on the day, good luck with it!

Kat I can't believe someone actually touched Ruby's lips that is just weird!! Did you tell her off? I would be freaked as God knows where her hands had been!! My baby is estimated to weigh just over 2lbs at the minute so I've no idea what that means to expect, I know they can also get it so wrong as they did with Ruby but I'm just so scared I'll end up having a giant :baby: even though I'm still really tiny but they say the size of your bump is no indication of the birth weight as we all carry differently. I'm also getting a bit freaked out by how the hell I'm going to manage labour and get up to hospital as I'm just so weak and for the last 2 weeks I faint everytime I get into the car


----------



## claire99991

Just want to say I carnt get on my Internet on laptop here in wales so I'll update you with my sickness when I get bk lol hope ur all ok xxxx


----------



## Stilletto_Sam

Girls, thanks! Can you remember Kat what the doc looked like or her name? (I'm grasping at straws here for a head start!)

I cannot believe, especially at the height of all the to do about Swine Flu that a complete stranger tried to put their hands near a newborn, nevermind on her lips!!! What did you say? I would have cracked up big time!

Claire, hope that you enjoy some of your holiday. It can't be fun with a toddler, your family and hyperemesis! Maybe this will be a chance to get yourself some relaxation. I hope so!

Louise, what are you going to do about the ketones? Seems no matter what you do, HG can't be beaten, can it? Would sucking fruit ice lollies help with getting some fluids into you? I suppose you'll want to hit me if I ask whether you've tried it yet...


Mucho love.


XXX


----------



## craftymum

Sam the Doc I saw had fair hair, kind of bobbed wore glasses and was tall and thin, not overly chatty and to be honest we thought she looked a bit scary to start but she was fine.
I have tried the ice lollies but there's only so many I can handle. I drank some fluids this afternoon and within 5 minutes I threw up really badly, I am just so fed up with this as I don't think I'm gonna get a break from this at all and the thought of another 2 and a half months of it is hell. It's the fainting as well as I've fainted 6 times within 2 weeks and there's nothing that can be done to stop it. I nipped out to homebase today just to get a couple of things for the nursery and it killed me, my back was in agony and I felt absolutely ehausted from it and then of course once I got home and started puking just put the icing on the cake.


----------



## craftymum

Hi everyone, just thought I'd update you with my wee bump pic taken today at 29+4


----------



## Stilletto_Sam

Aw, Louise! Such a cutie tiny bump and you're so slender-bless you! I would look like an elephant beside you.

Thanks for sharing. If you all haven't seen my bump in my journal, I'll post yesterday's 19 week one along with today's scan pictures later.

All went well today. We saw everything. The sonographer (a Karen somebody) was really friendly and chatty AND we found out what we're having! (Well 90% sure, but that's good enough for me for now!) More relieved that all appears to be well so far, to be honest. That's all that matters after a sleepless and anxious night!

Anybody feeling any better today?


XXX


----------



## craftymum

Hi Sam, your wee bump is fab, how are you getting on, are you happy with the gender of your baby? my bump looked huge this afternoon though as the constipation is setting in so I am so bloated at the min, I'm feeling like crap tonight, just feel sick and so so tired, cant breathe and my back is in agony too, been sitting on my gym ball to see if that helps but it's not doing much so far so might have to resort to the hot water bottle treatment, I'll be so glad when this is all over as I really don't feel like me anymore at all and I'm so fed up not being able to go out anywhere without passing out at some stage along the way.


----------



## Stilletto_Sam

Yes, Louise, I'm veeeeeeeeeeeeeeery happy with what we're having, completely thrilled infact, but like you, we have decided not to tell anyone and keep it a surprise till December. :winkwink:

Sorry you're still feeling crap. I log on here most days in the hope that maybe you have turned a corner. I know it doesn't really help, but I feel so sorry for you and wish I could even suggest something that might relieve your illness for a while :cry: Have you tested for the ketones today?


Here's Puddin' (as I call baby as it's due Christmas Eve)

First pic is of the face with the wee arm up by the head, apparently just like I was lying on the scan room bed! Second pic shows the side view with the knees and legs bent. Nothing like a laid back bubba, is there?
 



Attached Files:







scan-01.jpg
File size: 81.2 KB
Views: 5









scan-02.jpg
File size: 80.4 KB
Views: 11









bump19+3.jpg
File size: 95.6 KB
Views: 3


----------



## craftymum

Aw bless Sam, what a cute scan, in ours the baby was lying with both arms by the head and it's little ankles crossed now it feels like it just keeps sticking it's bum up into my ribs as I cannot get a breath at all!
Have you told your other kids what you're having? It does make it easier when you know whether to go for the pink or the blue side when you're in mothercare! :happydance:

I now have 10 weeks and 2 days left and I am counting and really really hoping I go early, I haven't tested for ketones today have to get some more ketostix as I was a wee bit obsessive with them when I first got them lol!

I find I can control the vomiting now by not drinking though I will still feel like I'm going to throw up, but I can't get this fainting under control at all and it seems to be triggered when I'm in the car so don't know if it's the movement or the position I'm sitting in, I've tried changing this, reclining my seat, cushions behind me etc but all to no avail so far - I really feel like a pensioner, my back is breaking and I can't sleep at night either, I'm just so tired all the time - my dad asked me yest was I doing any exercise!!! He's a typical man and just doesn't listen or seem to get how bloody awful I feel all the time.

This whole HG thing has completely ruined this pregnancy for me as I thought by now I'd be able to get out and about more but I can only travel so far now - I didn't even make it as far as Ards on Sat before I fainted which is crap! This should be an exciting time going out and buying stuff and getting prepared for it all but it has just been taken away from me and I do feel really bitter about it as there's only so much shopping you can do online somethings you just need to see, touch, play around with first but I guess for me it will all have to wait til after bubs is here. Then there's Christmas just after, don't think I'll be worrying too much about it this year to be honest cos when I can't get out and about and when there's so many other things left to do before bubs is here I really think I could do without the added stress (I'm such a stresser by nature anyway)

Hope everyone else is doing ok, I'm not long up but already I can't breathe and my back is crippling me so here's to another wonderful day ahead!


----------



## craftymum

Ugh having an awful morning so far, I actually started throwing up without even having had anything to drink so I then had to go and get a huge drink just to help it all and it is just awful :cry: I really am so fed up with this, almost 30 weeks and no sign of it relenting at all :cry:


----------



## craftymum

I've had a terrible day today, I've felt so ill and so tired and my back has been in agony all day. I went to bed at about 8pm and managed to sleep for a couple of hours but now I'm wide awake and sitting on my sofa with a hot water bottle for my back, it's just so sore I cannot get comfy at all, I took some paracetomal but they did nothing to ease it at all, I really do believe us HG girls get much worse back pain due to the constant strain we put on our muscles from being so sick all the time.


----------



## craftymum

I have a predicament - I find if I don't drink I wont be sick but I'll feel much worse, then when I do take a drink of something sweet I'll feel a little bit better and it seems to give my energy levels a little boost but then I will throw up everything and feel like crap again! I thought maybe my blood sugars were low but then surely they would have tested for this at the hospital when I had my blood tests. I don't know what I can do to try to make this even just a little bit better as I am putting off drinking for as long as I can because my tummy is so sore from all the constant vomiting and my back aches too which I know is to be expected at this stage but I really think that all the bending over and straining when I'm sick isn't helping. I sit at nights on the edge of my bed leaning forward onto the window sill as it seems to give my back a break and it's the only way I can breathe but I can't sit like that all night. I'm so fed up and I know everyone is saying to me now that I don't have long but I still have 10 weeks and if I go back in time that's the same length of time since I had my big scan and that feels like so long ago as it's just been hell for those 10 weeks so another 10 like that is really driving me to despair as the problem is the longer it goes on the worse it gets as I just get weaker and my body just gets tireder and seems to be giving up on me. My days are so long and I just feel so depressed and lonely and now I am scared at the thought of going out as everytime I get in the car I faint and then I feel really horrible afterwards. I really don't think I'm going to be able to manage labour I just feel so weak, so tired and so sore. I wish I could just go to sleep and wake up when it's all over. I'm also now feeling afraid of food and I know I will be so scared to try something normal after the birth, I think I'll be sticking to the tea and toast for a while until I'm certain as I really really thought that by 30 weeks it would have got a little bit easier but instead it just gets harder and harder. Stephen said I don't want to go before 37 weeks or I'll not get into the home form home but right now I just don't care about that I just need this to be over soon I just don't feel like I can take much more. I really thought when I'd started to get out a bit on a Sat morning that maybe just maybe it was the start of it improving for me but isn't mother nature just a bitch cos now it's like I took 1 step forward and about 30 steps back :cry: I really don't want to end up dehydrated again either as it was bad enough at the beginning but to be stuck in hosp now when I'm so sore and uncomfortable too while they bring round the roast dinners and curries to the other patients - no thanks! I was up half the night then I managed to get a couple hours sleep and I went downstairs at 7am and by 8:30 I had to come back to bed even my very legs felt like I'd ran a marathon and I slept for a couple of hours but it didn't do me much good it was more of a my body is knackered sleep than a proper restful sleep. I'm sorry for the mega long whinge but I just feel desperate now.


----------



## Stilletto_Sam

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::cry::cry::cry:

Craftymum, didn't want to read and run. I'm sending you my thoughts and good wishes as I have a fair idea how desperate you are feeling.

I'll try to reply properly later on after I get the feeding frenzy over with in this household!


I'm only up the road and if you're ever feeling lonely and need a shoulder to cry on, feel free to contact me.


XXX


----------



## craftymum

Thanks Sam I think it's also the fact that I cant really get out and about much that's doing my head in, I really will be so glad when this is all over as 10 weeks may not sound like much but when you feel like this it can feel like a lifetime.:hugs:


----------



## NIfirsttimer

awk lou.. i know how desperate you are feeling. its awful. theres no point in me giving you all the talk about how it will soon be over etc.. its true, it will.. but i know myself that it means nothing when you know you are gonna feel like this tomorrow and the next day and the next day. 10 weeks may as well be 10 years :-( its miserable. i agree that the throwing up makes your normal pregnancy aches and pains worse.. i remember trying to get close enough to the loo at 40 odd weeks.... it hurts :-( all you can do its just rest when you can, drink when you can, and stay strong and keep fighting.
dont worry about how you are gonna eat when this is over. i was worried about that too.. i was worried that id somehow trained my body to need to vomit so much, and that i would keep on going once she was here, or that i would be afraid to eat, or to eat certain things, but once she was here, those thoughts didnt even enter my head, and havent since. its completly amazing how you can be so ill for so long, then instantly feel better. literally, the minute i delivered the placenta i was 'fixed' everything you read etc agrees, so im pretty confident you will be the same too. its amazing.


----------



## NIfirsttimer

heres a little ruby fix for you all....
shes so much more alert this week!
bathtime... she loves the bath!!!!
https://media8.dropshots.com/photos/542847/20090804/112817.jpg

https://media7.dropshots.com/photos/542847/20090804/112834.jpg

https://media7.dropshots.com/photos/542847/20090805/173500.jpg

https://media7.dropshots.com/photos/542847/20090805/173506.jpg

https://media7.dropshots.com/photos/542847/20090805/r90_173521.jpg

little jailbird...
https://media7.dropshots.com/photos/542847/20090805/173527.jpg

serious face...
https://media8.dropshots.com/photos/542847/20090805/173546.jpg

making sure her soother doesnt fall out.. she does this all the time!

https://media7.dropshots.com/photos/542847/20090805/173533.jpg

https://media8.dropshots.com/photos/542847/20090805/173540.jpg


----------



## craftymum

Kat she is just so cute, Love the way she's not letting that dummy out of her sight! Where did you get the bath support and is that in a big bath or a baby bath? Just we have a baby bath and I wondered if the supports would fit in them cos I hate the idea of bathing a slippy baby with my big clumsy hands lol
I actually found a girl who has been suffering the same fainting in the car as me would you believe! She's American and she said she seen cardiologists and everything as they couldn't find a reason for it, in the end they came to the same conclusion as me that it is the weakness from HG and the positioning of the seat in the car that crushes the vena cava and that added to how baby is lying just cuts off your blood supply completely causing the faints, I did try at the weekend reclining my seat right back with cushions behind me but it didn't work so I don't really know what else I can do to try to help this I'm finding it hard to breathe as it is as baby is right up there in my ribs and it gets so so painful sometimes too, I wish it would drop a little bit as I know some people do drop this early but others don't drop til they're in labour so I really hope I'm of the former!
I would still like to try and get out at the weekend we'd hoped to maybe pick up our pram but I don't know what to do as I don't want to faint again cos it is so horrible then it just makes me feel really really sick and I always cry after and want to go home too. Has anyone any tips on how to make breathing a little easier or how I can help stop this fainting?
On the plus side, Stephen has the nursery finished, it looks lovely, it's painted in wild primrose which is a lovely soft lemony colour and the curtains which are a green with little dots of different colours through them and the uplighter which matches the curtains has a little lion dangling down from it are up, we're just waiting on my sis in law bringing the cot round now so we can arrange the furniture, then it's just finishing touches like pictures on walls and rug on floor but they may have to wait til after bubs is here, the room is just opposite our bathroom and I swear I go to the loo with the door open and just sit there and look into the room!!


----------



## Stilletto_Sam

Oh Lordy, Kat! I could just gobble Ruby all up, she's soooooo gorgeous and precious!

Love the dummy clinging - sweet!

Thanks for sharing with us.


XXX


----------



## Rebaby

Just popping in to see how you're all doing, i'm sorry you're still suffering so much lou :hugs: i wish there was something i could do to make you feel better :hugs:

I am still vomit free and it's incredible, knowing how much of a hard time some of you are still having i have vowed never to take it for granted, so i am thankful for every day without sickness.

I still have the most terrible acid reflux, the worst i have probably ever had (and i have suffered with it for years before getting pregnant so that's saying something!) I was back at my GP's yesterday and he has started me on ranitidine, which isn't licensed for use in pregnancy but which has been used for years without harmful effects. I must admit to being a bit twitchy about taking it, when he said it wasn't licensed, but we give it to a lot of our babies at work so i figure it really can't be that bad, and if it gives me some relief then what other choice do i have? :shrug:

Anyway, just wanted to send you all some hugs.

Those pics of ruby are gorgeous kat, she is a little stunner :thumbup:

I am getting increasingly excited about meeting our LO and getting to know him/her, the weeks seem to be flying now...almost in double digits.

Big hugs ladies :hugs:


----------



## craftymum

rebaby, it's great that you're still vomit free, not so good about the reflux though, have you tried the usual gaviscon etc? I know what you mean about being wary though I was told by the consultant at the hospital that the baby has done all it's developing by now and it is just growing so any meds you take are less likely to cause any harm and if your Doctor thought it was very unsafe he wouldn't give it to you, I guess he just has to air with caution and warn you about these things.
How is work going?

Just a wee tip to you all, steer clear of nuts!! I tried a few mixed nuts earlier (cashews, walnuts and hazelnuts) I only had about 6 and OMG they are absolutely horrendous on the way up again, they really stick in your throat and taste so vile too! I just thought I could get some of the fats and proteins from them into me but what a bad idea!! Looks like I'll just stick to my toast, cheese and fruit!
I think the fruit is the only thing keeping me hydrated as in the evenings before I go to bed I'll have a wee bowl of mixed fruit salad - melon, strawberries and kiwi usually and I guess this is what's stopping me needing that drip so if it's staying down I'll keep doing it and I am a big fruit eater anyway (I'm the only one in this house that does)


----------



## NIfirsttimer

hey lou.. its a tigex bath support.. this one 
https://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Tigex-Bath-S...53d85afb42&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14#ht_1727wt_939

its fab, i wouldnt be without it and i think its helped her love bathtimes, as she feels nice and secure in it. 
its in the big bath.. its quite big so not sure if it would fit in a baby bath.. i doubt it to be honest tho.


----------



## craftymum

cheers Kat, I found a new one on ebay so put a wee bid, my Mum has bought us a baby bath already so I don't want to offend her but I also want to make bath times as easy and stress free for us all


----------



## craftymum

I wonder how Claire is doing? Haven't seen her on here at all, maybe she's not back from her hols yet.


----------



## claire99991

Hiya girls bk tomoz only have oh iPhone sat to we'd I wasn't sick and kept 2 meals a day down but yesterday and today I'm bk to usual throwing up and eating nothing. Does this happen with hypermesis can u get a few days break then it return? I carnt remember if I had any good days with Hollie, the other thing I thought was I had a bad cold the days I wasn't sick and I thought maybe my body realises it needs sum fuel to fight the bug so allowed me to eat a little. Well bk to my normal sicky self and home tomorow so will read thru see what I've missed then xxxx


----------



## craftymum

Hi Claire, it's great that you got a few sick free days unfortunately hg can work like that I guess we just have to make the most of the good days and try not to overdo it when we get them as we always end up suffering worse for it. I wasn't sick yesterday as I've found if I stay off the cold drinks I'm less likely to throw up maybe you're eating/drinking something that triggers it too, though I have to admit I don't feel any better for it as I still feel like I'm gonna throw up all the time and now as I get further into 3rd tri I feel sore, tired and breathless all the time too and I've been really badly constipated and I don't know what to take for it as boots wouldn't give me anything and I must've sat on loo yest for 2 hours in agony :blush: People have recommended lactulose (gross) fybogel, prune juice and milk of magnesia but when I have a problem with liquids I really don't want to take these just to throw them up 5 minutes later again so if anyone has any suggestions I would really appreciate it.
We're going to collect our pram this morning, the car seat isn't in yet but pram is ready and we're getting a free set of fleece fabrics with it (it's a bugaboo) only thing is they are black so we're going to see if they'll let us have a different colour or pay a little extra maybe towards a bag or something but if not there's always ebay as those cover sets are £75 new.
Going to get myself ready now as I've been up ages cos can't sleep and just hoping I don't faint again in car, take care xxx


----------



## claire99991

hiya how did it go louise did you manage to get out and about today without fainitng? xx


----------



## craftymum

Yep actually managed a whole day without fainting or throwing up :happydance:
totally knackered me though and felt like crap all night but was good to be able to do something semi normal all be it for only a short time. Got our cot set up yesterday too so all we need now is a baby to out in it! How are you doing Claire?


----------



## Rebaby

I'm glad you managed a sick and faint-free day hun :hugs:

Work has been going okay but it's knackering. Everyone i see asks me how long i have left before i go on mat leave and when i say "6/7 weeks" they say "oooh not long!" but i feel like saying "well you bloody try it then! I'm knackered already and i'm not even huge yet!" :dohh:

I am counting down the shifts now anyway- just 29 to go before i'm done, but 4 of those are nightshifts which i haven't done since the start of my pregnancy, so really not sure how i'll cope. I have started to have dizzy spells where i feel like i could pass out but don't. The worst was on friday when we were over in wales visiting OH's family and it was awful as OH can't drive so i knew i had to get us home but i couldn't shake this awful light-headed feeling. I was better yesterday but had a funny do earlier today when i was sorting some things out in the spare room. Not sure if it's just because i am over-doing it or if it's related to my iron levels or what :nope:

On the plus side the ranitidine seems to be having an effect already though, which is great :thumbup:

Hugs to everyone :hugs:


----------



## craftymum

glad the reflux has calmed down, I haven't been sick today but feel really crappy, so tired and so nauseous too - I'm avoiding drinks and just trying to get fluids into me through fruit and some ice pops but only so much of that I can take and I really am getting to the stage where I want a huge cold drink but I know if I do I'll just throw up and I'm now getting really scared of it as I just don't want to be sick anymore :nope:
I'm sure work must be knackering for you, you could be overdoing it as everything is so much harder when you are pregnant but your iron levels could b low as it's quite common for them to drop later on in pregnancy, just be careful when you're driving and make sure you pull over if you need to as all my fainting usually happens in the car so it must be my position and fact that bubs is crushing my ribs too! I'm just so shocked that my iron levels have been ok but then weirdly enough being vegetarian too I have heard of veges with higher than norm iron levels so maybe that has helped me and I guess there must be some iron in the fruit I am eating too - otherwise I've no idea how they haven't fallen. Nipped out today in car with hubby for 5 mins and did feel bit funny and very uncomfy so I'm glad we weren't going too far. On the plus side of things though I saw a woman yesterday who I hadn't seen in ages and she thought I was only about 4 months preg instead of 7!! so guess I wont have too much to lose after, but then I don't think I was too big with my daughter either I guess I just must carry neat but there's still time for me to explode too lol!!
I'm trying to get my MA claim all sorted and it's such a hassle and I've heard that they're quite slow in getting the money out too which means I could be without any money for a few weeks which isn't good esp when I've been on SSP for the last 4 months.

We got our cot all built too so the wee nursery is looking good if not a bit cluttered as everything inc the pram is in there at the min! It's getting scary now too but I can't wait to wave HG goodbye once and for all - def wont be going through this ever ever again!


----------



## claire99991

so glad you managed a faint free and sick free day, i hope you werent sick today either although just the feeling sick is just as bad i think.

Im feeling very sick i braved the cinema since its my OH birthday tomorow we went to see harry potter and i munched my way thru a bag of popcorn i had only had sum cereal all day and the smell was lovely when we went in of the popcorn and i really enjoyed it, feel sick now but havent been sick just lieing very still and not going to have a drink as it will set it of, i think the cold drinks deffo make it worse but i dont drink any hot drinks i never have so i have no choice unfortunalty but i try not to drink for a few hours after eating so i can absorb sum of the nutrients from the food. Oh well only 159 days to go....


----------



## craftymum

Claire it's great that you got to the cinema and managed some popcorn too, I so miss doing stuff like that!! I couldn't sit in cinema now as my back gets too sore and then I get faint if I'm sitting upright for too long, so annoying though as there's loads of films that we'd like to go see coming out soon, I didn't get to see HP either Stephen and Jenna went without me.
I actually managed 2 sick free days but like you I'm avoiding cold drinks like the plague it's hard though as I do get so thirsty and a cup of tea just isn't the same I think hot drinks make you more thirsty and make you pee more too. Have you tried melon? I'm eating a lot of watery fruits and think that's what's keeping me hydrated at the minute and they are refreshing too and I got a box of those kids ice pops too as they are quite small but sucking on a couple of those may help too.

I just feel so tired now and like you say if the nausea would lift it wouldn't be so bad, I sorted the drawers out in the nursery yesterday while Stephen was painting the bathroom and it near killed me, even though I was sitting on a chair while I did them!! I just seem to tire so easily from doing very little, I really can't wait til this is all over to get some energy back and be able to eat and drink normally again - sleepless nights with a newborn will be a breeze compared to all this, I'm trying to think positive now so 66 days to go!!! :happydance:


----------



## craftymum

I couldn't stand it any longer my mouth was so dry and my lips were just sticking together so I had to drink something and no sooner than I did I'm throwing up again :cry: this is all so crap I'm so fed up eating plain foods, avoiding drinks and throwing up I just want to be normal again :cry:


----------



## claire99991

im so sorry that the cold drinks made you sick!! thing is you carnt avoid them for more than 2 days can you, keep positive hun your getting there now slowly but you are every week you hit is another milestone you were only 21 weeks when i joined this thread! your doing so well

xxxx


----------



## RachaelP

Hi im new and after reading your stories I feel guilty for moaning! I am 9wks pregnant and since about 6wks I have felt like absolute death. All I want to do is lie on my bed which is hard when you have a 3yr old to look after and work etc. I felt like this with my first pregnancy but I am sure not as bad and it did eventually go. I have never been sick and can eat everything infact eating is the only thing that stops me feeling sick but feeling comes straight back after I have swallowed first mouthfull. I also can't sleep at night and wake up constantly so I am tired all the time which makes the sick feeling worse! I am not enjoying being pregnant and I cant wait to have baby number 2 but I have a long time to wait! 

I am so sorry you are suffering so badly far worse than me, it's unfair isn't it what we have to go through!! 

Rachaelx


----------



## NIfirsttimer

hey guys.. just popping in to say hi... beem keeping up with reading the posts.. just dont always have time to reply!
lou... keep your chin up pet.. the end is in sight, just hang in there a bit longer....
claire.. glad you survived your holiday!
hi & welcome to the thread rachael!

here is a pic of Roo today.. shes getting so big & strong now and wants to be sat up so she can watch everything thats going on!

https://media6.dropshots.com/photos/542847/20090811/150918.jpg


----------



## claire99991

aw mi god where did your newborn go lol she is beautiful and looks sooooo grown up already! XX


----------



## NIfirsttimer

i know! shes totally lost the newborn look now, shes growing so fast you can almost see it, and shes awake loads... my newborns gone!


----------



## claire99991

just goes to show how little the newborn stage actually lasts for, she is gorgeous x


----------



## craftymum

Hi Rachel, welcome to our little club over here, though it's not really the nicest club for anyone to be in!
Kat It's so hard to believe little Roo is growing so quickly, how many weeks is she now? Your HG days are a long and distant memory now, that'll be us soon too Claire. I feel pretty crap today I didn't sleep last night at all and I seem to be peeing every hour now, I'm getting weird pressure down low so I think bubs has dropped already as I seem to be able to breathe a bit easier again. I went round to my Mums yesterday and had quite a good day had my lunch round there then came home again but I feel like crap today it just seems to be that if I do anything I really suffer for it the next day, I got up and had some toast this morning about 7:30 then I was back in bed before 9 and I dozed on and off until about 11:30, I just feel like I have the worst ever hangover, my head hurts I feel so so tired and I just feel really sick, I'm also thirsty but scared to drink as I know I'll just throw up if I do. I'm also finding that because I'm getting the odd day without being sick that I'm now more scared of it happening and I'll do anything to avoid it and I know that's bad if it means avoiding fluids but I'm just so scared of throwing up I don't know what else to do:cry:
Hope everyone else is having a good day today :hugs:


----------



## NIfirsttimer

she will be 5 weeks on thursday! its flown it! its so weird, never thought id say it but im so sad that my whole birth experience is over now! looking back, i loved it! im jealous that you girlies still get to enjoy it, and really try to, cos its magical really! id do it again in a heartbeat (not the pregnancy tho!)

i had a flashback to the 'good old days' last night, woke up to feed roo about 3 and was violently ill.. not sure what it was, cos dave ate the same dinner as me and he was fine, and i felt fine once id been sick a few times, and am fine today.. but it wasnt nice to be back there with my head in the loo ;-(

Lou watch the headache hun cos its the dehydration kicking in.. i know you are finding hot drinks easier,, not sure if you have tried it but have you been drinking hot water? its not the most refreshing thing to drink but it gets the water down, and it usually stayed down for me too.. not so much hot as warm, i think the closer it is to your body temp, the less offensive your body finds it, and therefore the more likely it is to stay down....


----------



## craftymum

woah Kat can't believe ruby is 5 weeks already, I guess it just shows that even for us the time is going in quicker than it seems. Sorry you were sick last night :hugs: must've bought all those horrible HG memories back to you, hope it's just a passing bug and you're not going to be stuck like that for days as I think we can all safely say we've done enough chucking up to last a lifetime!! I really am so scared of throwing up now, it's weird how a few days here and there without throwing up can do that to you whereas if I'm throwing up every day I seemed to accept it more, not that I feel any better for not throwing up, still feel like crap just don't look as bad I guess cos I'm managing to keep my food down, haven't tried the hot water but have tried it warm I think it's just the texture for some reason which is weird as I always loved water! I'm just really drinking decaf tea but I do get to a point where I have to drink something and then the fun begins again. I'm eating lots of watery fruit like melon and apples so hopefully that's doing me some good. I'm ready for bed every night between 8:30-9:30 not that I sleep though I'm finding it harder to sleep now and I'm up so much to pee during the night:growlmad:

I know what you mean about the birth Kat I had a horrendous birth with Jenna no pan relief, lost a lot of blood etc but getting to hold her for the first time was the best feeling ever so although the labour and birth scares the crap out of me I am looking forward to meeting the little scamp who has been causing me all this misery for the last 7 months. I just need some energy, even washing a few dishes seems to really drain me and I eel so bad for Stephen as he's under a lot of pressure at work at the minute then he has to come home to do everything here and look after me and he's no time sitting down for the night than I'm off to my bed, feels like we never see each other at the minute, that's why I really appreciate our little outings on a Sat morning as it's just me and him.


----------



## claire99991

louise i so know what u mean about getting scared of being sick after having a few days of, i wasnt sick yesterday and i ate last night although i was in bed literally holding it in my stomach crying cos i couldnt bare to let myself be sick anyway i eventually did throw up as it just wouldnt stay in and afterwards i had a little relief and i thought oh that wasnt so bad yet today ive avoided drinking hardly anything as im scared again so im sucking on ice pops about to go get my 4th then gonna go to bed see if i can hold it down although i can already feel the sicky taste in my throat, grrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr i hate this i wish it would just be over!!!

rachel welcome to the thread hope the sickness goes away soon xxxx


----------



## craftymum

hey everyone, how has your day been? I was so so tired today and I tried to sort out my bag for hospital but I was so knackered after pulling it out and putting a few things in I just left it, everything is more or less ready though just needs sorting out, I keep adding to the list though so might need to get the suitcase out of the roof space! 
Was really sick this afternoon as after 2 days without a cold drink I just had to have one but I tried a glass of diluted juice today to see how that went and I have to admit it tasted so nice but no time at all and it was all coming back up again :cry: although it didn't hurt as much as the fizzy stuff does but it tasted worse. Really am so fed up, my stomach aches so much and I am just so tired too, I just can't wait for this to be over - 9 more weeks to go although there's quite a lot of October babies making or trying to make an appearance already!! I really hope I don't go til 40 weeks I just couldn't stand much more, really want my life and my health back again.


----------



## claire99991

awww sorry you were so sick after having a drink lets hope bubs doesnt hang around to long!

ive been ok today felt a bit nauseas on and of all day but just scoffed loads of popcorn really fancied sum and feel ok at the min so we shall see if it stays down or not. xx


----------



## craftymum

Claire that's great you're feeling a bit better, hope the popcorn stayed down, I can't sleep I just felt so sick and uncomfortable so came downstairs to let Stephen get some sleep as I was keeping him awake with all my tossing and turning and grunting and groaning, it's just so hard to turn over as everything hurts and feels so awkward I really hate this if I could just get a couple of decent sleeps I think it would help me :sad1:


----------



## claire99991

ive woke up not feeling sick and feeling really hungry had a bit of breakfast so lets see if it stays down, im making the most of this sick free time as im sure it will come bk soon


----------



## craftymum

Claire that's great fingers crossed it's the start of the end of HG for you, unfortunately think I'm just going to be like this til the bitter end. I'm so fed up and all I seem to do these days is whinge and cry and feel sorry for myself, I just have no life at the minute I suppose if I was able to get out and about more I could be meeting up with friends etc, but I feel so crap and only really feel secure going out with Stephen in case I faint and I can't stay out long anyway when I do, I'm just so exhausted my legs feel so heavy and sore and everything seems to hurt and the baby seems to be really down in my pelvic area now and pushing on a nerve or something cos I get this weird feeling and it makes me jump then I have to pee every flipping half hour :cry:


----------



## claire99991

awww im so sorry i wish it would speed up for you now, the sickness didnt stay away long anyway :sick: just been sick with my breakfast and now feel like shite


----------



## craftymum

aw that's crap hun :hugs:


----------



## claire99991

how u feeling hun?


----------



## craftymum

not great today, nipped out earlier for a while and felt a bit funny, spent half the time in traffic as the tall ships were over here and were leaving today then came home and felt really sick, I was tempted to have a drink just to get it over with bu turns out I didn't need to as I just suddenly started throwing up while I was walking across my living room :cry: so much for my theory of beating this by avoiding cold drinks :cry: so fed up haven't slept in ages and my tummy is really killing me too.

What about you, hope you're having a better time at the minute?


----------



## claire99991

not really hun, still feel sick pretty much all day have a foul taste in my mouth all day and carnt find anything to eat that i actually fancy apart from popcorn so just gonna keep eating it i no its not good for me but im 12lb less than when i got preg now, my rings are falling of my fingers my face looks very thin and my hands have gone very boney! im also just exahusted havent even got the energy to get dressed so any food is better than none right? also i have heartburn all the time and the dehydration has started of braxton hicks which actually hurt! GRRRR 22 weeks to go...........


----------



## craftymum

:hugs: hun, it really is horrible and so unfair. If popcorn is all you can eat at the minute then go with it. I'm the same even when I'm not being sick I still feel really sick and more than 10 minutes in the car has me feeling sore, sick and dizzy. Avoiding the fluids seemed to work for a while but I still feel so thirsty I'm just scared to take a cold drink now all I had yesterday was a wee ice pop and they usually stay down but everything just came up again and it was awful, how can so much food still be in my stomach hours after I've eaten.
My rings also fall off I nearly lost my engagement ring one day and my wedding ring swings around and up and down but I can't bear to leave them off.
It's really getting to me being stuck at home all day now I've asked Stephen to take a week off in the next couple of weeks if he can cos I just feel so fed up and lonely.


----------



## NIfirsttimer

hey girls.. so sorry you are both still suffering....hang in there xxxx

some Ruby pics.. shes 5 weeks now, and 10lb1oz!!!
we are now getting beautiful smiles every day 
https://media6.dropshots.com/photos/542847/20090817/184815.jpg

https://media8.dropshots.com/photos/542847/20090817/155723.jpg

tummy time...

https://media7.dropshots.com/photos/542847/20090817/133300.jpg

https://media8.dropshots.com/photos/542847/20090817/133436.jpg

https://media7.dropshots.com/photos/542847/20090817/155713.jpg

https://media6.dropshots.com/photos/542847/20090817/133353.jpg

https://media7.dropshots.com/photos/542847/20090815/142756.jpg

https://media6.dropshots.com/photos/542847/20090814/153417.jpg

https://media8.dropshots.com/photos/542847/20090812/181439.jpg

https://media7.dropshots.com/photos/542847/20090811/180550.jpg

extreme closeup alert lol

https://media6.dropshots.com/photos/542847/20090810/210303.jpg

lonnnnnnnnnnnnnnng baby!

https://media8.dropshots.com/photos/542847/20090810/183050.jpg

https://media6.dropshots.com/photos/542847/20090810/174621.jpg

https://media6.dropshots.com/photos/542847/20090810/104742.jpg


----------



## craftymum

Kat she is such a little cutie and something for us all to keep going for as we will have one of our very own soon and I guess all this will fade into insignificance. Just seems so far away at the minute but I guess having been there yourself you'll know what I mean


----------



## claire99991

she is just soooooooo cute!!!!!!!!


----------



## craftymum

hey Claire how are you today hun? I've had pretty miserable day,was round at my Mums this morning for a while but then got really tired and had to come home again, I felt so so thirsty and I gave in and had a drink which then resulted in me throwing up really badly, I know I was still sick on Sunday without a drink but when I don't drink I seem to feel worse than when I throw up, I get so tired and fuzzy headed and just need to sleep but when I do manage to sleep it's not a good sleep it's like a hungover sleep and I feel worse when I wake up, I don't know if this is possibly dehydration setting in though I don't have any ketones at the minute. I'm just so fed up as it's been a long 7 months I just wish I could go for a day out somewhere but 20 mins in the car kills me and I need to sit down all the time or I'll fall down :cry: On top of all this I was up during the night 8 times to go to the loo!! I haven't stopped peeing all day it's awful sometimes I just have to move and I need to go really think this baby is trying to get out!! I've been getting awful pains in my pelvic area too and it made it so hard to get my legs out of bed and I was hobbling like an old woman this morning - why is this so bloody hard? It's so unfair!


----------



## craftymum

hey everyone, it's very quiet on here these days I haven't posted in a few days cos didn't look like anyone is about. I hope you're feeling a bit better Claire, I'm still having a crap time had the return of the ketones again the other day but they seem to have gone again which is weird cos I still haven't been brave enough to take any more fluids in. Had terrible pains this morning like bad period pains and pressure/pain down in my bits they seemed to last about 15-20 mins and I was curled up with my knees up to my chest but they didn't happen again which is good cos I was a bit worried that they were contractions starting but form what I've read in 3rd tri they could just be braxton hicks as some women find these like period cramps. If they persist though I'll maybe give the hosp a ring and get checked out. 
I feel so tired this last few days have been in bed for around 8pm every night but can't sleep, I'm just so fed up with this, I actually walked round to my Mums this morning which is only less than a minutes walk round the corner and this left me knackered and out of breath and also all the bloody wasps were chasing me too!! I seem to be getting really really down lately it's like the longer this goes on I just feel worse I can't get into the way of thinking that I'm nearly there as I just seem to be so knackered, sick and sore all the time. I'm also getting some mighty big kicks/punches in the ribs when I lie on my side and they are so so sore. Roll on the 15th October!!


----------



## claire99991

louise im sorry your struggling so much i hope the end is in sight for you now and although i wouldnt want your baby to come early i hope he/she doesnt hang around in there for to long, i have had so much going on the past week my daughter has had flu and my OH has his owne plumbing buisness and we had a large cheque of a customer bounce which leaves us down thousands and its a really scary time trying to chase him and sort it out, ive also been very sick still have had days where ive had more to eat than other days and sum days just the feeling of sickness but ive vomited lots today it could be part stress with the buisness thing as well. I bought a full body pillow as im already uncomfy in bed and im only half way there, that carnt be good anyway it was nice last night and helped. Will write more tomorow soooo sleepy now xxxx


----------



## craftymum

Claire that's awful, are you going to see a solicitor? last thing you need with a baby on the way, I really hope you get it sorted out soon and I hope your daughter is feeling a bit better too, hopefully you don't get the flu also. I'v been uncomfy from about your stage too and now I'm lucky if I manage about 3 hours sleep in a night I've tried the pillow but it just annoys me and I get too warm as well, also I toss and turn too much for the pillow to be any use to me (that's not pregnancy related I always did toss and turn a lot) A bunch of young ones have bought the house just down from us and they're having bloody partied every weekend which go on til 5 or 6 am the noise is awful as they all end up out on the street shouting etc, really hope it calms down soon cos it's been last few weeks every Fri and Sat night! had more pains at 2am really agonising but not regular enough to be classed as contractions, if I get anymore over the weekend I'm going to get checked out just to be safe.
Hope you're feeling a bit better today hun :hugs:


----------



## craftymum

I managed to get out this morning, bumped into hubby's granda so had cuppa with him was so hot and so thirsty came home and had a packet of salt and vinegar crisps and a nice big glass of diet coke (the first since feb) with ice and it tasted sooooooo good but didn't last long as 5 minutes after drinking it I threw up what seems like everything I have eaten today :cry: when will this end??


----------



## claire99991

im sorry your having another bad day ill join you on that i have been sick and feel just awful like i have sumthing stuck in my throat all the time and its making me feel worse, the cold drinks are so good for the few seconds you can drink them and then its like you regret it within minutes im so thirsty today but i darent drink hardly anything i always throw coke straight bk up and its just pure syrup its awful.


----------



## craftymum

I always feel like that too, it's awful, hubby had coke and it really made me want some so waited til I was home just in case but think I'll give it a wide berth from now on as feel like crap now, at least x factor is on tonight to help pass time


----------



## claire99991

yes im looking forward to the x factor as well x


----------



## craftymum

hey ~Claire how are you? Did you get things sorted with your OH's business?
I've had a crap day again, been so tired all day and very sore, seem to have developed a small case of the runs too and was throwing up really badly earlier even though I'd avoided all my usual triggers, was in bed but had to get up again as can't get comfy and tummy too sore :cry:


----------



## claire99991

well we kind of sorted the buisness thing out some of the money has been paid by the builder - enough for it not to cause problems anymore not enough for us to make any money from the job though grrrr but at least we arent down.

i havent been sick for about 3 days now, i usually feel very bloated most of the day and dont eat any tea or just a piece of fruit, i feel more sick on a night but if i havent eaten tea manage to not be sick so thats my new thing just 1 meal a day and it really keeps me full all day weird. I feel like im getting massive even though im 10lb less than when i started my bump seems to have popped out now. Have my scan a week on friday as well so hope to find out what we are having lets see if i can be the 1st person i know to have a boy with really bad sickness lol

sorr your still so sick not to long now hun a few more weeks hugz xxxx


----------



## craftymum

aw glad you at least got some of the money back hun, and good that you're not being as sick but like me I guess you don't feel any better you just learn little strategies to cope with it. I was really sick last night even though I'd no fluids and feeling really sick now but trying to fight it.
Was at Docs this morn and stupid nurse tried to say I'd put 4kg on even though the scales were reading the same as they did last visit and I knew I hadn't gained an ounce as I've been keeping an eye at home so I had to get it rechecked by GP and sure enough Nurse was wrong she bent down squinting at scales for 5 mins and still couldn't read them and she seemed to read every kilo as 2 which is why she came up with 4 extra. Def think I'd be feeling the pinch if I'd gained 8lb! Told my Doc I was avoiding fluids to stop me throwing up and she actually said oh good as long as it's easing the sickness a bit!!! I'm like WTF, surely fluids are important, I told her about my terrible period type pains and she just said that was fine too and gave me the usual speech about avoiding smelly foods - like does she think I'm thick, really feel let down by the care I've had in this pregnancy and after this is all over I might see if I can get another practice to take me on even though it'll mean travelling 8 miles every time I need to see a GP, I just feel like mine don't give a toss at all. have you any bump pics Claire? I just put mine up on third tri if you want a nose - I'm still teeny though I feel huge as I'm so used to having a really flat belly.


----------



## craftymum

just had toast and fruit for tea tonight - no drinks and ended up throwing up bad again, don't know what to do now if my no cold drinks strategy isn't working anymore, :cry: was round at my Mums today and my sis in law even said how I just seemed to get really tired looking all of a sudden, Once it hits 1pm I really go downhill fast which is why poor Stephen has to get up at the crack of dawn every Sat if we want to go out anywhere as I can't cope with afternoons at all. Trying to sit up later tonight to see if it helps me to sleep as I'm fed up having to get up every night and come downstairs as I just can't sleep, I've tried the pillow under my bump but it doesn't work for me as I just can't sleep on my side - I'm a tummy sleeper and that just isn't possible while pregnant. Tomorrows another day I guess and hopefully it's better than this one.


----------



## claire99991

im a tummy sleeper as well! its driving me mad already and im only 20 weeks sumtimes ive rolled on to my tummy in the night and wen i try and get bk to my bk i get a massive shooting stitch pain and im jumping around the room! im so sorry your feeling so sick again and the cold drink thing didnt work today, sum days it just isnt going to cut it and your body wont allow you to avoid the sickness im thinking of just going and making myself sick now cos im sat here after eating a apple for my dinner/tea/supper and can feel the lumps in my throat and my mouth is watering i just want it out cos otherwise trying to get to sleep is gonna be a nightmare. Oh god im not even half way there yet!!! :( i dont know if i can do this for another 20 weeks im feeling so drained all the time like the thought of getting of the sofa to play with my daughter is making me want to cry as i just dont have the energy to move i think i could easy sleep 16 hours a day at the min, she started crying earlier and said you never play with me mummy i just felt awful, in 3 weeks she starts nursery and i have to walk her there for 8.45am its a 20 min walk then walk myself home then walk back for her at 11.30am! then walk us home till baby is due i dont know how im phyiscally going to do this especailly with no energy its going to be almost impossible and i have no one that can help me either.


----------



## craftymum

Oh Claire I don't know how you do it with your daughter to look after too, you really deserve a medal for coping this long, I was just saying that to hubby yest that I couldn't do this if I had a young child to worry about too. It's hard on her as she doesn't understand either, hopefully when she starts nursery you will meet some other Mums who will be understanding/sympathetic of your situation and may even offer to collect your daughter for you which would be a great help to you and give you a little bit of a break but if not just try to get as much rest as you can while she's there :hugs: I remember hitting 20 weeks and instead of feeling the joy of being halfway there, like you I just felt dread and despair at the thought of another 20 weeks of this but look now I am near the end and although every day is a struggle and it is hard to cope with the added strains that pregnancy puts on your body I just keep trying to see the light at the end, Kat made it and we can too try to focus on all the nice things you will be able to do after it is all over and remember we never have to go through this again if we don't want to. Just take it easy hun and remember I'm here if you need to vent :hugs:


----------



## craftymum

Had the day from hell so far, was really sick last night again and felt like crap after having breakfast this morning but came back to bed lay down and it passed a bit though I felt so so tired I was really struggling to stay awake after lunchtime and then I just felt so thirsty too so I had a drink and OMG I just couldn't stop throwing up for ages and it was so sore, coming down my nose too. My tummy is now really really sore and I just feel like crap, oh please tell me this is not going to start getting even worse again now I'm nearing the end :cry: Stephen is off work next week and I'm just praying for at least a couple of 'good days' while he is off. I just have no energy for anything and I'm getting bad pains in my back and my bits too - it's so unfair we have to suffer for this long :cry:


----------



## NIfirsttimer

just saw in claires journal that shes in hosp after collapsing with dehydration... hope shes ok xxx


----------



## craftymum

Hope she's ok too, think she's been trying to do too much as well as she's still working.


----------



## claire99991

hiya hun im home they wanted me out for the weekend :( i was given fluids they tried to give me sum anti sickness medicine dnt even remember what it was brown tablets anyway they didnt work i was sick the whole time in there, im home now just feeling so tierd and very teary everything is getting on top of me and making me cry, im getting serious hunger pains they said i shouldnt avoid eating and just to eat and then if im going to be sick be sick but its not that easy when im really scared of being sick, its such a horrible viscious circle. I have to go to my GP daily to have my urine tested by the nurse for dehydration but there shut till tuesday now with it being bank holiday. Im still feeling really lightheaded at home i had a chicken pitta bread with salad tonight i havent been sick yet but feel just awful and i dont know whats worse feeling sick or being sick and getting sum kind of relief for a while. Im so tierd as well the tierdness is overwhelming the nurses couldnt believe every time they come round i was just sleeping all day and night im waiting for my blood results for the iron as im very pale, weak and just feeling awful. 

I need to think im half way there now!!!! and i can feel baby move its nice to know this isnt for nothing, i have scan next friday cnt wait :) 

how are you louise are you ok? xxxxx


----------



## Rebaby

Just popping in to see how you ladies are getting on...i'm sorry it isn't getting any better :nope:

Glad you're home claire, although it sounds like they haven't really done much for you :hugs:

Big hugs :hugs:


----------



## NIfirsttimer

im still here too.... feel bad posting cos i feel guilty for feeling so well...weird.. but i do cos i can still remember how bad you girlies are feeling..and how horrible it is :-(

claire... you really really need to just try to rest and look after yourself as much as you can.. theres a lot of pressure on HG ladies to just keep going as normal because we are 'Pregnant not sick' but actually, we ARE sick... very sick when it gets to the point of hospitalisation, so just try to recover as best you can, resist the temptation to get up and about and do things, cos you dont want to end up back in the hospital again pet. although im sure you dont need me to tell you that!!! 
louise, got your message about trying on the boots lol.... i couldnt even put my own socks on at the end lol... its like having a bowling ball in your middle lol!!
reaby (i still dont know your real name hehe) your bump is looking GORGEOUS!!!! how is being back at work going? are you never sick anymore?

Ruby is doing fab.. its so hard to believe she will be 8 weeks old in a few days... its literally flying by.. scary fast! I know its really early but im pretty sure shes teething.. starting to anyway, shes grumpy, ramming her fists into her mouth, drooling loads and hot. poor wee woman :-( she gets her first jabs next week too.. not looking forward to that! shes growing like a mushroom.. shes over 11lb already so almost twice her birthweight! 
heres a recent pic or 2 to keep you both inspired to carry on.. it is so utterly worth it in the end, i promise xxx

https://media7.dropshots.com/photos/542847/20090822/150103.jpg

https://media7.dropshots.com/photos/542847/20090822/150106.jpg

https://media6.dropshots.com/photos/542847/20090822/195141.jpg
shes still too wee for her bumbo but we couldnt resist trying it out lol!


----------



## craftymum

Claire glad you're ok and at least they're keeping an eye on your hydration, would they not give you a script for some ketostix so you can monitor it at home instead of having to trail yourself into Docs every day? I got some and I check almost every day esp when I've been really sick and I know I have to up my fluids some days even though I really don't want to. Try to get plenty of rest and take it easy as your body needs it now.
I had a terrible day yest just lay in bed all day in pain and then threw up all night, I took real excruciating pains low down in my tummy and in my back and I couldn't straighten up properly though after a couple of paracetamol they eased enough for me to go up to bed and try to get some sleep. Went out this morn before 9am (best time of day for me) and tried on some boots as really wanted and needed new pair I only tried on 3 pairs in one shop and I was in agony! I hardly even have a bump at all but it's still in there and it's still really hard. Feeling really sick now and trying to fight it but don't think I'll be able to for much longer I can just feel it in my throat and it's horrible. I hate this so much, can't wait til it's over.


----------



## craftymum

just threw up loads can't believe I had a sandwich at 12 and it's still in my stomach 4 hours later :cry:


----------



## claire99991

aww louise i know my food is still there 8 hours after eating or more its awful, i feel so bad for you, evenings are the worst for me as well weird isnt it. Just keep thinking your nearly at the end of the road now. They didnt offer me anything to check my urine at home they said i have to go in every day and its a 20 min walk there and 20 min walk bk so its gonna tire me out even more, but im gonna ask on tues if my OH can just drop sample in every day and then they just ring me if there is a problem.

Ruby is just adorable!!! i cnt wait to meet my baby :)

im so tierd its scary i need to go to sleep and its 7.30! and my OH has done all my cleaning and food shopping so i havent done anything today and im still exhuasted gona watch x factor and have a early night


----------



## craftymum

Claire ask your GP for some ketostix, they never offered me any either but the midwife at the hospital when I went for my 20 weeks scan told me to ask for them - seems they give you nout unless you ask for it.


----------



## claire99991

ok ill ask thanks for the tip how u feeling? x


----------



## craftymum

Hi Claire, I was in bed last night early as felt like crap after throwing up and my stomach and back were so sore too so I went up to lie down with a hot water bottle and some paracetamol - helped for a while but I was up every 5 minutes until 1:30am to pee then that was me til 4am when it all started again just so fed up cos between throwing up, pains and peeing I never seem to get a break :growlmad:
Nipped out to asda today got a cheap sports bra for wearing if I use pool for labour but knackered, sore and feel crap now (just being out in car seems to drain me too as I can't get comfy at all) so had another lie down but tummy hurt no matter how I lay so just got up again. I'm really hoping this baby is kind enough to make a slightly early appearance as I can't cope with this anymore, I know I may be 'nearly there' as my MIL keeps telling me but that really does not help when I've been like this since I was 6 weeks, my body just feels so tired and sore and ready to give up now. :cry:

How are you feeling today? Hopefully yours leaves you soon and you don't end up like me fighting this til the bitter end :hugs:


----------



## NIfirsttimer

anyone want to share this fab blinkie?

https://i400.photobucket.com/albums/pp87/linzi-x-/Untitled-1-8.gif


----------



## claire99991

i love that how can i get that on my profile, although havent quite survived yet lol!

louise sorry you had such another rubbish day i no it doesnt make it any better to think your almost there but you really are getting closer now your doing so well and i no your tierd and your body is just so physically exhausted but soon enough you will be telling me how your enjoing food and just to keep going. I wish there was sumthing differnt i could say to make you feel better :( hugz xxxxx

as for my day well i havent eaten anything other than ice pops as ive been sick a whopping 14 times today horrible yellow stuff and i feel absolutly awful.

:(


----------



## NIfirsttimer

hey claire... you are surviving so that counts!!!

if you just go to user cp at the top then edit signature, then insert this..

https://i400.photobucket.com/albums/pp87/linzi-x-/Untitled-1-8.gif[/IMG

you need to ad a ] at the end.. its missing at the min because it doesnt show the code otherwise just the blinkie..so when you paste it into your sig stick one of those at the end!


----------



## craftymum

think I'll try that too Kat, we all deserve badges of honour for going through this for so long. Claire try to eat something even if it's only toast as it's so much harder being sick on nothing. I find ice pops and lollies make me feel really sick guess it's just those fluids not agreeing with me. Woke up really early this morning feeling terrible, so hope this day gets better as it goes on


----------



## Rebaby

NIfirsttimer said:


> rebaby (i still dont know your real name hehe) your bump is looking GORGEOUS!!!! how is being back at work going? are you never sick anymore?

Aww thankyou :hugs: i love the pics, ruby is such a little sweetie!

No i haven't vomited at all since i was 22 weeks, although i do still get nausea which will hit me all of a sudden and out of nowhere. The other day i was starving so made a quick sandwich with homous and salad, got half way through and thought "Oh my god, i do NOT want this!" I felt so sick! I just threw the rest away and quickly got a drink to take the taste away, and it's bizarre because i'd had some homous the day before on a bagel and loved it :wacko: Just one of those things i guess :shrug:

I feel incredibly grateful though, like you say, i remember how awful it was and how depressed i was, particularly after we'd just moved house and i felt totally useless and knackered constantly. I love the blinkie but not sure if i should really use it, as i know you ladies have suffered much longer than i did, my hyperemesis only started at 12 weeks through to 22, but those 10 weeks felt like a lifetime!

I was back at work for 5 weeks but then got admitted to hospital last weekend with pain and reduced fetal movement and when i got there they examined me and found i was bleeding so ended up staying in 2 nights until everything settled and have been off work since then, just trying to take things easy. I am planning to go back at the end of this week though when my sick note runs out, as i don't have long now until i finish.

Anyway lots of hugs to both claire and louise, and any other HG ladies that are lurking (everyone else seems to have gone quiet now, hope that means they're feeling better) :hugs:

Oh and p.s. rebaby=rebecca (not much difference really! Lol) xxx


----------



## NIfirsttimer

i think you should use it if you want it! 10 weeks is defo counted as survival in my book! even a week of that is nasty, and not something id want to do again in a hurry!

glad everything ended up ok at the hosp.. im sure it was scary for you tho, maybe you were doing too much with work etc, im sure your job cant be easy!

im so with you on the foods being lovely one day and repulsive the next! weird isnt it!


----------



## craftymum

how are you today? I'm not too bad so far this morning but had an awful day yesterday, think I overdid it by going out on Sat morning and Sunday for a couple of hours cos I spent most of yesterday in bed I just could hardly lift my head I was fighting the urge to be sick and I was so thirsty but I avoided fluid all day and I still threw up all night so it didn't really work, Stephen and Jenna are off to town today and there's no way I could go up there with them as it's too far and they'll be out most of the day so it would be too long for me and I couldn't cope with walking around for so long so I'm home alone but my Mum's going to the hospital this morning and then they'll pick me up on their way home and I'll go round there for a while I usually only stay there for an hour or 2 as I get really tired come 1:30 so my Dad runs me round home again which is great even though they only live 2 minutes away I want to save my energy for tomorrow as I hope to go out with Stephen in the morning just to ikea for a few bits we need but hopefully resting yesterday and today will make for a good day tomorrow. On the plus now I can say I'm due next month today! I really hope this baby arrives at 37 weeks, hubby's Granda wants me to wait til the 24th as that's his birthday but I'm like no way that's 9 days over my due date!! though if I go by scan I'm actually due on the 11th instead of the 15th so who knows which is more accurate.


----------



## claire99991

glad your not feeling to bad so far, rest up for your outing tomorow. Hope its the 11th your due then baby could be here as early as a few weeks and you can start being normal again. 

Yesterday we went to a pub with friends for dinner i had steak pie mash and veg i only manged the veg and a bit of the mash kept it down then as soon as 5pm came the sicky feeling started and i was sick last night

had sum toast this morning feel abosulty drained could really sleep all day today unfortunalty not going to happen as hollie currently running around wrecking the place, i have to walk to chemist to pick up my injections for next month but when i got ready got hollie ready i reliased my OH gone to work with my bank card by accident and just wanted to run into sumerfiled for toilet roll and sumthing for there tea tonight but not gonna happen now so cnt be botherd to even walk the 20 min there and 20 min bk for my perscription will get OH to get it when he gets in from work. Just fed up today my house is desperatly needing tidying i want everything nice for when baby gets here but i just go from one room to the next and see the mess and the clutter and feel like crying i havent got the energy to wash up let alone anything else, oh another thing which is totally annoyed me is that im bk at work tonight my doc wont give me a sick note they think i should be ok since its only 3 hours a night think ill ask my midwife if she can overule this and get me one, oh and even though docs wanted me to go in every day to have urine checked they had no appts left today, im past caring though to be honest if i stress about it i just get more exhausted and i havent got the energy to actually care about anything anymore all my energy is going on staying awake so the doctors can fuck of basically :(

sorry for the big rant just a bad day.


----------



## craftymum

Claire that's awful that they wouldn't give you a sick line 3 hours is a hell of along time when you feel like crap and are throwing up all the time I can't believe they wouldn't give you one, you should def complain and insist on one as you are entitled to it and it's really unfair, Your Doctor sounds as useless as mine, def ask for the ketostix too, if you ask your midwife she might be able to help you out a bit more:hugs:
I'm starting to feel really tired and sicky now, had toast for lunch going to have a bath soon then just take it easy for rest of day as really want to be ok for tomorrow. I know what you mean about the cleaning but try not to let it get to you too much as it'll only make you feel worse, you still have plenty of time and hopefully your oh will help out, my poor hubby has had to do almost everything single handed as I just haven't had the energy and I know it does get to you but things will still be there when we have had our babies and we will prob be less tired than new mums who haven't experienced HG as we will just be so happy not to be sick anymore and have this new found energy and want to make up for all the time lost. Take it easy today hun everything else can wait :hugs:


----------



## claire99991

how are you doin hun? you have passed the 34 week mark now i hope that your feeling ok?

i havent stopped throwing up! i have my scan today god knows how im gonna even drink all the water cos ive been sick 3 times already and just before i went to sleep last night i was sick i have awful feeling in my throate like sumthing is stuck or there is a hair in my throat i know it means im gonna be sick again my stomach is so sore and when im sick i get pains in my bump like shooting pains :(


----------



## NIfirsttimer

claire dont worry about the water thing.. i couldnt drink a drop for any of mine and they were still able to see everything they needed to.
ugh i remember the 'something stuck in the throat' thing.. hate that! and the sore bump too.. that bit only gets worse the bigger you get, throwing up at 9 months pregnant is not an easy thing to do, and its scary too but you learn to know the difference between throwing up bump pains, and other bump pain which is something at least. 
claire im hoping that you are going to be like me, and maybe get a few weeks where you arent so sick coming up soon, i think i was about 24 or 26 weeks when i started to get a little relief for a few weeks... it was so nice, and made the second half better cos even tho i got really sick again, i had had those few weeks to eat a bit more normally and only throw up once a day or so. poor louise hasnt really had any relief at all :-(

i was at the dr today, well the practice nurse. my white blood count was raised all thru my pregnancy despite antibiotics etc so they wanted to check that it was down again, what a NIGHTMARE!! the nurse couldnt get any blood despite trying about 5 times, so she got the other nurse who tried twice and couldnt get anything either, so i had to wait for the GP to come and try, he was able to get it on the 3rd attempt but only cos he used a butterfly thingie... omg i was so ready to faint, i hate needles, and this was like torture! my poor arms are black & blue :-(


----------



## craftymum

Claire, I was the same, I couldn't drink before my scan either and they could see everything even the gender, so don't worry and don't force yourself either.
I had a crap day yesterday felt really sick all afternoon then threw up all night from about 5 it was awful, went to bed and couldn't sleep as felt like crap so was back down stairs at 3:30 this morning and my internet was playing up so just sat here like a lemon til after 5 when I went up to bed and lay down for a couple of hours. 
Went out today and feel like it was big mistake as I feel like crap now, problem is I can't go far without needing to sit down so we end up stopping at all cafes for a cuppa just so I can rest, felt really sick in car and was almost sleeping on the way home and just burst into tears in car as felt so bad, my back and my hip really really hurt too and even though my bump is small I feel like I am huge and it feels really hard all the time. I'm sure people look at me and think oh wait til she gets further on as they prob think I'm just milking it cos they don't realise I'm actually only 3 weeks away from being classed as full term, I really hope this baby comes early as I really can't stand this much more.


----------



## keysersoza

Hi all,

Im 9wk + 4 days and am sufferig from awful hyperemesis the past 4 weeks.I have been in hosptal twice on drips in the past 2 weeks. I never tought it was possible to be so physical sick . I can keep nothing down and have lost almost a stone in under 3 weeks. The way im feeling the last couple of days i think im going to be back in hospital very very soon. I have only managed to work 4 days in the last 3 weeks. My poor partner doesnt know what to do with me and i dont like to keep complaining to him about how sick and weak and tired i am:cry:

Thanks everyone for listening x x


----------



## craftymum

Hi Keysersoza firstly big big :hugs: for you and secondly welcome to the HG club where noone wants to be a member but everyone here understands what you are going through and we've all been there in hospital on the drip and it is so hard to deal with. I have had hyperemesis since I was 6 weeks and it still hasn't eased for me but if you read through all the posts you will see there are a few girls who it eased up for once they hit 2nd tri so hopefully you will be one of the lucky ones but for now, just rest plenty try to drink fluids or suck on ice chips or lollies to avoid needing the drip and don't worry about work, get your Doctor to sign you off I was signed off since the end of Feb and am now on maternity leave, also don't worry about your baby as they are like little parasites and they will take everything they need from you, unfortunately this leaves us feeling like crap, so just rest and let your oh look after you and feel free to come here and moan about it as sometimes it's the only thing that helps and knowing that others understand is a big help too. Take care hun :hugs:


----------



## claire99991

keysersoza im so sorry your so poorly its really awful like louise said do anything to try and get sum fluids in ice pops or ice cubes suck on them the food isnt as important, i hope it eases for you soon it might hun xxx

louise how are you? how was your weekend? xxx

well i have found out im having a little boy! was slightly disapointed when i found out (i know that just sounds awful) but i really wanted a girl and everyone was saying it must be a girl your so sick but im proof you can have hypermemsis and have a boy, anyway ive come around to the idea now clothes and names are harder but im getting there bought a few bits which are really cute it just takes longer to look. The sonogropher wasnt impressed my bladder was empty and plasterd it all over my notes even thou i said im still throwing up! bitch! been very sick as usual over the weekend just had a tuna sandhwich so lets see if it stays down it seems to be the evenings that are the worst. Im also really uncomfy in bed now and have just aches and pains all over my body i really dont enjoy being pregnant as awful as that sounds i cnt wait till its over i will never ever ever ever have another baby im done! 

xxx


----------



## craftymum

Hi Claire, congrats on your little boy, can't believe the sonographer was so rude what do they expect you to do!
Weekend was ok as Stephen was off all week but was very sick yesterday afternoon and just now as well, so fed up with it all. I have Docs in morning then hosp on Wed morning, I'm with you on the aches and pains I'd an awful night last night, my belly, back, hips pelvis almost everywhere seems to hurt and everytime I turn over I'm grunting like a pig, ended up downstairs at 3 am again as didn't want to wake Stephen when he had to get up for work. I will also be so glad when this is all over too I've really had enough now it's just been such a long almost 8 months. Hope your sandwich stays down x


----------



## NIfirsttimer

keysersoza... so sorry you are having this too.. like the others say, basically you have to just totally forget about work, housework, and any other committments, and just totally focus on staying hydrated and as well as you can be. i pretty much had it right thru, it got a little easier towards the end for me, but i was still sick every day. At the start, where you are now, the other girls will agree, things seem so bleak as all you can see is this big 9 month stretch of sickness ahead, but like louise said, for some it doesnt last the whole way, so cling onto that!

claire.. SO excited about your wee boy.. how lovely!! big congrats! i reckon the whole hyperemesis - girl thing is just a myth! 

Ruby roo is now 8 weeks old and growing like a mushroom! shes wearing 3-6 months stuff now which is pretty impressive considering that 8 weeks ago she was wearing tiny baby and early baby stuff! cant believe i worried that i wouldnt be able to make good milk considering id been starved for 9 months,, its amazing! weighed myself yesterday and ive already put on half a stone since she was born (not many people say that lol) which i guess is good, but i need to stop eating now! there was a point a few months back where i truely thought id NEVER eat properly again.. how wrong i was!
Roo has her injections tomorrow morning so not looking forward to that :-(

she had her first ever car accident last night too.. some dick head came flying round a corner and when he hit his brakes he skidded right into the side of me.. hit right were she was sitting too :-( luckily she didnt even flinch, in fact she didnt even wake up!) but scarey none the less :-( theres almost 5k of damage to my car which really SUCKS but main thng is everyone is ok i guess!


----------



## craftymum

Kat, I can't believe ruby is in 3-6 months already she was so tiny you're obviously feeding her well lol! So crap about your car and everything but like you say the important thing is that everyone is ok are you going to be able to claim it on the other guys insurance? So crap when you were so close to selling it too.
I'm off to Docs this morning but I'm sure it will be the usual waste of time, I'm in agony my hips and between my legs really hurt when I walk or move them too much and I'm peeing constantly which I really don't get as I only had 2 cuppas yesterday so how can I be up all night peeing?? My friend is due day after me, having pretty normal pregnancy and she is not peeing half as much as me, some days I could be running every 15 minutes for 3 or 4 hours at a time it's awful esp when I'm throwing up as I'm so scared I'll wet myself I have to sit on the loo with my bucket at my feet which is really not comfy at all at this stage. I've had people say to me that cos my bump is practically non existent that at least I wont be sore uncomfy etc etc but they seem to forget that there's still a growing baby in there and it is prob every bit as restricting or uncomfy as it is for them, everyone thinks I must be having a tiny baby cos I'm so small and cos I'm not eating enough etc but I think I'm having a giant cos without the layer of fat I can really feel every little limb and the movements really hurt now cos there's no room in there at all. I think I have 37 days left now but if I went at 37 weeks it'd be so much better but I don't want to get my hopes up too much just now. Is it normal to take pains down low that make it really hard to even lift your legs to walk up the stairs? That happened to me yest afternoon and I was panicking as I was going to be sick and my bucket was up stairs too. I'm really done with this pregnancy carry on now.
Good luck Kat for Ruby today, you will both be fine but I warn you, you will hate the nurse that does it with a passion!


----------



## craftymum

Hi how are you today?
I feel crap I'm just fed up and so done with this pregnancy now. I feel so sick today and I feel so hungry and fed up that I can't have something nice to eat - I just can't cope with the sickness anymore and I really hope this baby gets out soon, I'm 35 weeks on Thurs and it still feels like an eternity I guess if I'd got a wee break from it all it would be easier to deal with. I was at Docs today and my leukocyte levels were +++ so they've sent my urine off to lab they said it could be a UTI which would explain I guess why I'm peeing constantly even though I'm not drinking much, I mean I had 2 cups of tea yesterday and I was still peeing all day and all night, I haven't slept in weeks because of this and I've since read that UTI's can cause back pain and cramps or contraction type pains which I've been having lately, last time I was at Docs I had a real dunder brained nurse who couldn't even read the scales right so I'm wondering if anything was showing up in my urine then but she never tested it right as she was really thick (not just being nasty) I feel so tired, sore and fed up on top of the sickness I just can't cope with it all. When I told Doc about my hip pain and crunching groin she just said baby is prob putting pressure on sciatic nerve - some days I can hardly walk it gets so bad. I still haven't gained any weight and it worries me that baby is not growing right, I'm at hospital tomorrow but I think it's just for my 2nd anti-d injection so I don't know if I should say anything while there though if I do have an infection my temp may be raised so they may not give me jab then, I just really want to have some sleep and a decent meal and to not feel sorry for myself anymore, I really feel like all I do is complain these days, I don't know how Stephen puts up with me.


----------



## claire99991

aww what a awful day it sounds like your having!! it deffo sounds like you could have a UTI hun the back cramps and just general achyness is a symptom there really horrible i hope you can get that sorted soon, im sure your baby is growing i mean you probs wont have a really big baby but i bet he/she is still about 6lb try not to worry baby will take everything of you (making you feel even more crappy!) i no how you feel when it just feels like your moaning constant every day but we have every right to remeber that! your ill to dont be hard on yourself, im also really hungry and just want to eat sumthing nice, i have tomato soup planned as its not lumpy but im just so tempted to eat what i want and worry about it later when im being sick but i always think this now and then what it actually happend im thinking never again! 

sending you a big hug xxx

kat carnt believe how big ruby is getting she is just so beatuiful, how does she sleep? xxx


----------



## NIfirsttimer

she sleeps SO well!! last 2 nights shes gone right thru, last night she was out cold from 10pm to 9.30am! so really cant complain!
https://media7.dropshots.com/photos/542847/20090906/r270_102151.jpg

https://media6.dropshots.com/photos/542847/20090906/102420.jpg

https://media6.dropshots.com/photos/542847/20090902/r180_101913.jpg

she had her jabs today and her big 8 week check up thingie.. shes perfect (bet we already knew that lol) and already more than twice her birthweight!


----------



## NIfirsttimer

hard to believe she looked like this 8 weeks ago isnt it!

https://media8.dropshots.com/photos/542847/20090713/144428.jpg


----------



## claire99991

awwwwwwwwww she makes me get so excited about when my baby comes im actually doing this for a reason she is gorgeous xx


----------



## craftymum

How are you today? Kat she is so cute it is so hard to believe how much she has grown though I still can't believe you want to do it all again already - crazy lady lol!

I had hospital appointment today and when I told midwife I hadn't gained weight since I was about 20-24 weeks she decided to scan me, the scan put me at 36+1 but my baby is measuring below average, even for my original date, especially the stomach so I have to go back for rescan in 2 weeks time but it has me worried now as if there is no change then they may have to induce me, I feel so bad cos I feel like I can't give my baby what it needs due to stupid HG and as much as I can try to eat more I can only physically eat so much as even a wee sandwich or toastie really fills me up big time as I guess my stomach has shrunk after all this time and if I try to force it in it'll only all come back up again. I had been worried that I wasn't gaining weight and I know these scans are never 100% accurate but it still doesn't help with the worrying.
Hope everyone else is ok today x x x


----------



## Stilletto_Sam

Loiuse, I hope everything works out ok with you and for the baby. Hopefully it's just a false alarm. How can the baby be measuring 36 + weeks, yet be small for dates? I don't understand that one. Your ticker shows 34 weeks doesn't it?

Hugs to the rest of you girls. Claire, congrats on your little boy. How lovely to have one of each! I'm sure you'll come round to the idea really soon. Hyperemesis doesn't happen with girls as you've just found out, as I had it with my last and he was a boy!

Kat, Ruby is totally adorable and is changing by the day. Who do you think she looks like? You or her Daddy?

XXX


----------



## NIfirsttimer

everyone says shes like me, but i see her like her dad, more so every day!!


----------



## craftymum

Hi Sam, my ticker says I'm 35 weeks today but I've always measured ahead on all my scans even the teeny ones at 7 and 10 weeks but they never changed my date as there's been less than 10 days of a difference, so I've no idea when I'm really due but I just have to go by the original 15th Oct. Baby's tummy is measuring small even for my given date on my ticker by almost 3 weeks and as I can't eat anywhere near enough food then I'm worried baby's not getting enough as i haven't gained an ounce since about 20-24 weeks when I'd really just regained what I'd lost at 28 weeks I had a scan as I was fainting a lot and baby was measuring spot on 50th centile but now it's fallen way below. I'm trying not to worry til next scan, she said she doesn't want to see it falling or staying the same so even a small rise will be a good sign, I did try eating a bit more yest but just felt terrible and had such awful pains - I physically just can't do it and I know I'm not eating anywhere near half of what I would need when not pregnant never mind while I am. Even a sandwich really stuffs me and I feel so sore and uncomfy after it. My back is breaking too but think it's from this infection, I went through 3 refills of a hot water bottle last night and was in bed by 8pm but couldn't sleep as up and down to loo so much, hopefully I'll find out today what's causing it for certain at least then it can be treated.


----------



## craftymum

How are you today Claire? I'm just sitting loafing around on laptop as can't sleep, I feel so sick especially when I lie down and getting up actually seems to have relived that a little but I am shattered and could really do with the sleep. I'm in agony lately with my back and nothing seems to relieve it no matter how I sit, stand or lie. I feel like an old woman and like a hypochondriac cos I just seem to always have something wrong at the minute you'd think with having HG we would be spared from all the other crap. Lets hope all this hard work now means we will have great little ones who sleep great and eat great and behave great - we can only but dream! Got my results today and apparantly there's no UTI, bit confused though as to why my white blood cells were raised to 3+ if there's no infection, they just told me to see how I was over the weekend and call on Monday if it hadn't settled - I'd thought that was the reason for my aches etc and running to the loo 12 times a night ( I actually counted so I could tell them)


----------



## craftymum

Oh God I feel awful I've just been sicker than I've been in a while, it's horrible and it's so unfair I just want a break from this even for 1 week I've got 5 weeks left and I just feel so depressed at the thought of them being like the last 29 have. I'm just so tired of throwing up and not being able to eat properly, I can't do anything or go anywhere cos I'm so tired and sore. I'm sorry for moaning so much but I really just feel like crap.


----------



## claire99991

awww im so sorry your so poorly today this is just awful for you, i feel really guilty as mine seems to have got a bit better havent been sick or even felt it (other than the odd wave of nausea) for 3 days. I just hope that your a bit further along than what you think and this is going to be over really soon xxx


----------



## craftymum

that's great hun, :happydance: hopefully it stays away for you and you can enjoy the rest of your pregnancy now and your time with hollie too.
I just feel so crap, and so fed up and I really really hope that I am further along or that I go a bit earlier cos I just haven't had a break since I was 6 weeks, some days I can deal with it better than others but last week or so it's all been really getting to me and I've been so depressed and miserable :cry: I feel so sorry for Stephen too as I'm no fun to be around at all these days and he has had to live through this nightmare with me knowing that he can't really do anything to make it better for me but I have told him that him being here for me is enough. I'm just so scared I'll be left with permanent fears of eating etc and that I will feel resentful and depressed once baby is here as it's been a hell of a long and rough journey :cry:


----------



## craftymum

ps claire don't feel guilty for being happy that you are feeling better enjoy it you deserve to we all should be able to enjoy our pregnancies and it's just so cruel and unfair that we have to suffer like this at all no matter how long it is for. I think if I had been getting good care from my GP I would feel a wee bit better she has been crap and has not once been of any help to me throughout this entire pregnancy, when I was at the hospital the other day the midwifes there were so understanding and concerned about me and my health as well as the baby I just wish I could've seen them all the time instead but at least I'm up with them again on the 25th.


----------



## NIfirsttimer

craftymum said:


> . I'm just so scared I'll be left with permanent fears of eating etc and that I will feel resentful and depressed once baby is here as it's been a hell of a long and rough journey :cry:

honestly, you wont.. i was was really worried about those things, REALLY worried about them, but none of them even crossed my mind!


----------



## Stilletto_Sam

Loiuse, you are on the home straight! I know you feel crap, but you're very nearly there. Just think how far you have come and survived. A couple more weeks is nothing - and your hubby still obviously very much loves you, is sticking by you and is waiting patiently for his baby too. Hang on in there girl, not long until we are reading your birth story like Kat's and doting over your new little boy or girl.


Big hugs pet.


XXX


----------



## claire99991

i can understand the worries about never being able to eat again i was feeling like this just the other day so hungry yet so scared to eat but as soon as the sicky feeling actually goes so does the fear, i really think you will be bk to enjoying your food very soon and im really hoping this is over for you soon so you can enjoy your kids and your hubby xxxxx


----------



## craftymum

well I hope you are all right as I cannot wait to enjoy some proper food again though think I'll break myself in gently as I don't think my tummy will hold that much straight away, was really sick again last night and all I'd eaten was toast as I'd been so sick in the afternoon I didn't even feel like eating but knew I had to try to get something into me for the baby but that didn't last long and I couldn't eat anything after that. Very tired today and feeling generally unwell, also noticing a lot more slimy discharge (sorry I know it's gross) and aches and pains are getting worse so maybe this is my body starting to get ready now as even my belly has changed shape a bit and I actually almost look a bit pregnant now!! Please hurry up and come out LO!!


----------



## Stilletto_Sam

Lou,

Are you starting to lose the plug do you think? Is your body gearing up for labour? Wahooooooooo!


XXX


----------



## craftymum

not sure but I hope so!! My belly just feels like a rock at the minute and it's so sore everytime baby moves as my ligaments haven't stretched enough so there's no room in there. Starting to get breathless again too.


----------



## claire99991

well lets hope this is the start of things getting ready for you now! xx


----------



## craftymum

Hi Claire are you still feeling good? Hope so.
I'd an awful night was in agony took these horrendous pains in tummy around 3am but quite high up near ribs and everytime I tried to turn over or breathe in I felt like someone was twisting a knife in me. I got up in tears at 6am and took some pain killers, snapped the face of Stephen (though quickly apologised) got a hot water bottle and sat on my gym ball, the pains didn't go away til around 8am Stephen wanted to call the hospital but I wouldn't let him as I didn't think it was contractions because they were constant and I'd no back ache with them. Luckily I haven't had anymore since but if they do come back I think I will get checked out this time. Was really sick this afternoon again and now just feel so tired and fed up my tummy cannot take anymore as every muscle really kills from so much vomiting and I just wish it would hurry up and be over - if only we could go to sleep and wake up when it's all over things would be so much easier wouldn't they!


----------



## craftymum

Feel a bit silly posting here now as think I'm last one left but anyways. I'm having such a crap day today was so violently sick today - down the nose the lot - went through half a box of tissues etc and just feel like crap now haven't ate anything since as just don't feel good at all and on top of all that I'm having horrible pains in my pelvic area too and even putting my knickers on today was sore!


----------



## claire99991

hiya hun sorry not posted for a few days had a nightmare my daughter started nursery and she is not liking it she wont let me leave her its really upsetting for her and me :( she only managed 40 min today and thats me with her! hope she settles in soon

i havent been sick anymore get the odd night where i do feel sick but its nothing like what it was and its not every day and the actual vomiting has passed for now i do sumtimes have to stop and take sum deep breaths as i can feel im going to be sick but i manage to get it under control within a couple of minutes

your so very nearly at the end now the pain in your pelvis could be baby moving down getting ready just remember as well u could be further on so it could be anytime now hang in there your so brave to have done this every day so bad for all these months and you dont ever have to do this again just remember that. I hope this is over for you really soon and you can tell us you have eaten a lovely meal and really enjoyed it. XXXXX


----------



## craftymum

hey claire, that's great news that HG seems to have left you now, I really hope it stays like that for you, not so good about your wee girl but I'm sure she will settle in eventually she prob senses that you are tense and that can upset her too hope she doesn't take too long to settle.

I've had another crap day my Mum and sis in law took me out for lunch just had a wee baguette but felt awful in car and back was killing me too, came home and started throwing up again it's so horrible. 

The pains I'm having I've been asking my Gp about since I was about 16 weeks and she has just fobbed me off as my pelvis actually crunches and grinds very noisily when I walk and I find it really painful getting out of bed or in and out of the car too I can't sit with my legs apart at all or I end up so so sore and at night if I'm lay out on sofa with feet up Stephen has to help me put them up and down there. Last time I was with my Doc she even had to help me on and off the bed but she still just can't get me out quick enough, a friend of mine got a pelvic support from her Doc and she said it's made all the difference but I can hardly get a hello out of my bloody Doc. I def wont be seeing her after baby is here that's for sure! I've also been so so itchy last couple nights no rash or anything but a really really sore itch all over my back belly neck and feet it makes me want to jump in an icy bath or rip my skin right off, I've been very stressed out last few days - just bad family stuff going on at min and I don't know if that's making it all worse but I can't get any sleep at all and I just seem to be lying crying all night, it just seems to be one thing after another there doesn't seem to be anything good going on right now and it's all really getting me down. HG is as bad as ever but there are so many other things happening now on top of it all and I just cannot deal with it all. Stephen has been great but even he is getting stressed by stuff that's going on and he never ever gets stressed about anything, I just feel really crap and useless right now.


----------



## Stilletto_Sam

Oh Louise, I'm so sorry for you that things are so rough. I could shake that doctor of yours, I really could!

Don't feel silly about posting here, if you need to vent, Honey, it's the best place and I know that I drop by regularly, as does Claire, so you'll always have symapthetic readers!

Hang on in there. The end is in sight. Perhaps these pelvic pains are your body softenng up and gearing up for labour. It's all going to be so worth it really soon when you hold your newborn son or daughter in your arms for the first time.

Thinking of you.

:hugs:


XXX


----------



## claire99991

do you think it could be SPD? thats so painful i had that with hollie as well (seriosuly why did i get preg again) anyway they sent me to a physio and they got me a big tight belly band and it pulled the bump of my pelvis it didnt take the pain away but it helped a lot as did my birthing ball just bouncing on that, do you have one? i highly recommend one xx


----------



## craftymum

I certainly hope it's my body getting ready Sam, so ready for this to be over now. I can't sleep at night at all as I can't get comfy and it really hurts to turn over then if I part my legs the pain is so bad down there I just don't know how I'm going to be able to cope in labour - I'm thinking now of just taking every drug they can give me when the time comes! I'm so so tired but I end up sitting up half the night. My Mum and my sil called up today at half 12 and decided to go out for lunch even though I told them to go on they insisted I came too I was back home before 2 and was in agony and felt so sick and then by 3 was throwing up again which is even getting harder as my back is so sore it hurts even more to bend forward. Lets hope the end is in sight sooner rather than later cos I really don't think my body can take much more of this. Def going to think about permanent measures to prevent a repeat performance once this is all over, can't wait to get my body and my health back again and be able to eat and sleep again.


----------



## claire99991

get bouncing on a birthing ball hun it might help your body go into labour, and take every drug going you deserve a easy birth! xx


----------



## craftymum

thanks Claire, I've got my ball in my living room and I use it every night - helps a bit with backache I just have to make sure I sit on it with my legs together or I can hardly walk after. I didn't sleep much last night again, I so cannot wait until I get my body back and all this sickness and pains are away and I can sleep again even if it is only a few hours between feeds etc, it'll be heaven compared to this! Lets hope I get a good wee sleeper though! I feel sorry for my Mum and my Hubby throughout all this too as they feel so useless as there's nothing they can really do to help me. Hope you're ok today and the sickness is still staying away for you x


----------



## NIfirsttimer

(((((((((((((((((((((((((((((big hugs)))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))

im still here too xxx


----------



## claire99991

ohhhhhhh im back :sick: been sick tonight and feel sick again felt sick all day anyway 2 days running with very little food i thought yesterday was a blip but its hanging around today :(


----------



## craftymum

oh Claire I hope it doesn't last too long for you - do you think with feeling a bit better again you've maybe overdone things a bit? Try to rest for a couple of days and hopefully it will pass for you.
I've felt awful today and I'm so uncomfy too no matter how I sit, stand or lie something hurts or just feels generally crap.


----------



## Rebaby

I'm still here, lurking and sending much love and hugs your way :hugs:

I am plodding along, and everything is going well with baby :thumbup: I am totally knackered but i finish work tomorrow (at last!!) so from 9.30pm tomorrow night i will probably not be in work again for perhaps 10 months!!!!! :happydance:


----------



## claire99991

i dont know if i have overdone things possibly to be honest the 1st few days i was eating it was great then i lost my appetite and was leaving a lot of my meals and now its just gone bk to not even bothering making myself anything as the sicky feeling is in my throat all the time like lumps stuck in my throate, and then just being sick, im doing a lot still working and walking a hour a day to and forth nursery for my daughter im getting pains in my pelvis when i stand and walk for to long but i have no other way of getting her there, and im also trying to stay on top of my housework its all just becoming to much again :cry:


----------



## craftymum

aw Claire I'm so sorry it's returned for you so bad again I really hope it doesn't stick around too long for you it really is crap, I hope you don't end up like me suffering til the bitter end, my only consolation now is that it could all be over any day and that's the only thing keeping me going. :hugs:
Mention to your Doctor or MW about the pains as they may be able to give you a support belt and some physio, my friend got one and she can walk far better than I can I guess it just depends on your Doctor - if they're anything like mine they wont want to know. I'm finding it really sore in my hips and pelvis now more so now that my baby has engaged, it's so hard to turn over in bed as well I don't know how I'm gonna be able to open my legs wide enough to give birth cos it's really really sore when I open them just enough to step in and out of a car. I've just had breakfast and feeling crap already and I feel like I'm on such a short fuse these days, Stephen was saying how tired he was this morning and it just annoys me as I can't sleep due to feeling sick, being in pain and peeing every hour through the night, I find I'm even being a bit snappy with my Mum too I don't know why maybe it's normal to get like this at this stage. there's no room in my belly anymore and everytime baby moves I get such a sharp pain it takes the breath from me it's not fun anymore like the movements used to be, I don't know if that's normal or if it's cos my bump is so small as MW at hosp told me I hadn't stretched enough and that I hadn't put down the layer of fat that pregnant women do either, my belly just feels rock solid all the time, it's so uncomfy and even though it's ow engaged I still can hardly breathe think I must have a long skinny baby in there!
Anyway that's enough of my moans - my list of complaints seems to get bigger by the day!! I really hope you have a better day today Claire, it really is crap that we have to put up with this on top of all the normal pregnancy stuff too. Did your daughter settle at nursery yet? I'm just going to put my feet up for a while and try to get comfy for now and hope I manage a day without throwing up too - from 1pm is my bad time these days, everything just goes downhill for me from then. Big big :hugs::hugs: for you xx


----------



## claire99991

aw im sorry you had another bad day surely this has got to end for you soon!! you will have to update as soon as you can when you have your baby. It deffo sounds like you have SPD especially with the getting out of the car and not being able to open your legs there classic signs, your doctor sounds crap even worse than mine and that is saying sumthing! i hope u have as good of a day as possibly can xxx

no she hasnt settled in nursery and i find it really upsetting that she wont let me leave for even 5 min i feel so stupid being sat there with her the whole time the other kids actually think im a teacher now!!!! i just want them to take her even if she cries just take her of me and see if she settles but its not the way they do it


----------



## claire99991

oh and the sickness is back again today been sick this morning and got the lump in my throat feeling as per usual :(


----------



## craftymum

aw that's crap Claire, as for the Nursery they used to be able to just take the child but there are so many rules now they have to follow, my Mum and Sis in law run the local mums and tots and they can't even take a child to the toilet unless there are 2 of them present and if a child falls they are not allowed to lift or cuddle the child they can only comfort them verbally, it's all gone a bit mad. 
I'm totally knackered today, been lying dozing on sofa all morning and just feel crap, just had some toast and waiting on water heating up for long hot soak in bath as my back is killing me and baby is very very active today too so I'm getting battered inside.
Hope you feel a bit better as the day goes on :hugs:


----------



## claire99991

im feeling really sorry for myself today just want to go to bed and cry and stay there till tomorow, i havent got the energy to deal with a toddler today she is pushing my buttons to the limit im exhausted, my OH is going out on the drink tonight with his mates alright for sum and he just txt saying he will needs sum clothes washing so i have her to deal with all night!!! just feel like walking out of the front door to be honest. Ive been sick another 3 times and just cnt take any more of any of this the nursery thing is really getting to me i carnt see the point in them saying stay as long as you need to, she has heard this and so obviously she is gonna kick up a fuss when i go to leave why be on your owne if your teacher has said mum can stay! i honestly feel like such a plonker just sat there the whole session begging her to let me go. I even have to take her to the staff bathroom while i throw my guts up. ARGHH i think im gonna put a dvd on for hollie and go to bed for a bit. :cry:


----------



## craftymum

Hope you're feeling a bit better now Claire, maybe the stress with Hollie not settling at nursery has you all wound up which could be making the sickness bad, I don't know just an idea as it can't be easy when she wont settle - she can probably sense that you're uptight too which will make it harder for her to settle as well, hopefully she settles in next week again, are there any other children that live nearby that go? A familiar face might help her forget herself.
Wish I could say something to help with the sickness but I've spent the afternoon throwing up myself, feel crap and so fed up with all this, all I have done today is lie around dozing (can't get comfy long enough to actually sleep) had a bath and then was sick, my back is killing me too, just feel like this has been going on forever. Hope you're feeling a bit better now hun xxx
There was a new girl posted on here last week, wonder how she's getting on?


----------



## claire99991

well this is hard to believe but ive been sick the worst i have been in 23 weeks its been continuous for 3 hours i got a few min break in between but it started bk up again there was loads!! i think everything i have eaten in the past week has just come bk up and i dont even feel like im done yet. Its scary when its so much i dont know where its all coming from

My OH has gone out drinking now, i know i shouldnt be angry but he didnt even suggest not going and he could see how sick i was being crawling up the stairs with a bin bag trying to get to the bathroom so now im left in with hollie and im exhausted i suppose he did give her tea before he went. I just need to get her to bed then i can just relax and hope i dont start throwing up again its so scary when im on my owne i thought i was going to rupture sumthing! 

sorry u have had anther shit day louise i hate this its absoulty horrednus give me a newborn anyday!


----------



## NIfirsttimer

oh girls. you poor things. i can still remember how bad it is, and i wish there was something i could do for you both. 
claire.. i hope this doesnt come across wrong, but seriously.. your OH going to the pub is not on. he needs to be at home looking after you, at the very least looking after hollie so you can look after yourself. its just unfair leaving you home alone with her when you are so ill. is there any reasoning with him?

and you are so right with your 'give me a newborn' comment. i honestly think thats why ive found the last 10 weeks with Roo so easy, after the 9 month sentance, a newborn is nothing! people look at me with that worried look and say things like 'oohh how are you coping' and i say 'brilliantly!' i feel like as long as i feel well, i can take anything anyone can throw at me! and you know what.. i bet you girls will feel like that too!

i know theres nothing i can say that will help, but just hang in there, it does, eventually, get better, i promise xxxx
claire.. do you have any of our moby numbers so you can keep in touch if you are too ill to access your lappy?

take care girls xxxx


----------



## craftymum

I totally agree that your OH should not just be going to the pub while you are so ill, that is so unfair and I bet if he had 'manflu' he'd expect you to wait on him hand and foot, he is being very selfish and you really need to have a word with him. 
I agree about life with a newborn being easier as I know it's hard but it's a different sort of tired and if we are not throwing up every day and able to eat properly it will make such a difference, I've never been a great sleeper anyway but just being able to eat enough to be healthy will make such a difference to us, it's just such a shame that this had to last so long. I went out today and was so shattered and in so much pain when walking too and I swear people look at me like I'm a weirdo cos I'm walking like the heavily pregnant woman I am yet I only look like I'm about 4 or 5 months! I pinched a seat in a shop today only to be given really dirty looks by some old people even when I yelped when I sat down cos the pain shot through my hip, but I didn't care I just sat there. I've been feeling really sick last few days and from about 2pm I'm really worth nothing and end up throwing up all afternoon, I find when I do go out now I can hardly set in car either as my back and pelvis is so sore. I have a Docs appt on Mon and then my second growth scan at the hospital so hopefully all goes well for that.
Hope you're feeling better today Claire xxx


----------



## claire99991

ho u doing chick are you still hanging in there? no sign of babba yet? x


----------



## craftymum

Hi Claire no sign yet, I felt really sick yesterday and over weekend was so tired and fit for nothing but last night I was itching really intensely esp the soles of my feet I had this during week but now I'm worried it might be OC I'm going to Docs this morn so I'll ask (for all the good that'll do) and if she brushes me off I'm gonna give hosp a call as I'm really worrying about this after reading about it. Just feels like it's been one thing after another in this bloody pregnancy!
How are you keeping?


----------



## Stilletto_Sam

Bypass that idiotic doctor Louise and get down to day obstetric unit at the Ulster NOW! Don't forget to bring your notes!


XXX


----------



## claire99991

what is OC hun is that where the liver isnt working properly in pregnancy? aw i would go straight to the hosp as well dont even go doctor!!!

im ok hun was sick this morning before nursery and didnt manage much food yesterday but feeling hungry now, carnt work my body out!

let me know how u get on at docs xxxx


----------



## craftymum

Would you believe my GP actually got the blood tests done for me so I should have results on Wed - just so worried now in case it is OC - yeah Claire it's to do with the liver and bile acids and it's not dangerous to me but can be dangerous to baby with higher chance of stillbirth if not treated. No idea what will happen when results come in if they show anything the itchiness is insane I've no rash or anything but I really hope the tests come back clear. Feel really tired and sick now, had to wait in Docs for over an hour and a half


----------



## claire99991

thank god they took you seriosuly!! fingers x'd for your results on wed what happens if they are positive for it then do they induce you early? that wouldnt be such a bad thing. xx


----------



## craftymum

not really sure what happens though have been reading up a bit on it and it says that sometimes it may not show up in the test and they may need to test bile acid levels but that apparantley takes at least a week to come back as think they have to freeze the blood or something? They recommend inducing or c-section by 38 weeks so bit worried about that as don't really fancy c-section but if it's going to be what's best for bubs then I'll just have to go along with it. Just bit worried though that at almost 37 weeks it's going to be all too late. I have my scan on Friday morning too so I'm going to talk to midwifes while I'm there too and ask their advice cos I wont get much advice from my GP, would you believe I have to see my GP weekly now and when I tried to make an appointment for next week the receptionist was really snotty with me and said she could give me one for the following week and when I told her no that wouldn't do as I had to come back weekly she was really grumpy about it. Managed to get one for next Monday in the end but it's at 3:10 which is a terrible time off day for me but not much I can do about that. I just feel like crap cos it seems to have been one thing after another it's so unbelievable but like you say at least they took it seriously today and have actually started the ball rolling by doing tests.
How has your day been so far? Has Hollie settled into nursery any better?


----------



## Stilletto_Sam

Well good Louise that you got some tests done. I hope everything is clear - as if you haven't gone through enough already! This babba had better be angelic when s/he arrives or else!


XXX


----------



## craftymum

You're so right Sam I just can't believe how many things have came up and slapped me in the face I thought the HG was bad enough but....well anyway, just hoping for an easy labour and birth and a perfect little baby now!


----------



## claire99991

you deserve a pain free labour and a angeliec baby!! i think talking to midwives friday would be the best idea hopefully they can sort you out your GP sounds utterly shite!!!!!

Well my OH took hollie this morning and i went straight to parents room she cried but the teacher said it wasnt for very long and when i went up she was making cakes out of playdough it could have just been a good day thou so lets see what tomorow brings i hope she gets better as the week goes on 

xxx


----------



## craftymum

fingers crossed for tomorrow Claire, once she settles and makes some friends it'll get easier for her and for you xx


----------



## Stilletto_Sam

Yes Claire, pet, you deserve a break too. I hope Hollie continues to settle on for longer and longer periods in nursery. You won't know yourself to hopefully get a rest whilst she's there and at least you know then that she'll be happy and well cared for.

We're all going to have such good and contented babies after all this. Yay!


XXX


----------



## NIfirsttimer

yep... Ruby is the most contented baby ive known.. everyone comments on it, and i think you ladies will all be the same! we SO deserve good babies after the hard slog of hyperemesis!


----------



## craftymum

How are you today Claire? I haven't been sick (yet) but feel really really bad today, just feel so sick and really tired and very sort of heavy. It's a weird feeling that I can't really explain very well. Been forcing myself to eat this last 2 days cos I have to but don't really seem to have an appetite at all.


----------



## bump_wanted

o ladies im so glad ive found you ive got tears in my eyes the symptoms you have all been talking about are me over the back...im only ten weeks and i keep thinking how can i survive another 30 weeks like this but seeing you all cope has given me hope...this might sound somewhat dramatic but ive had a really bad day today...ive been signed off work since week 5 but so far managed to stay out of hospital tho short of colapsing theres no way im going in...

ill admit ive not read all posts on here but im looking forward to sharing experiences with you all Im Laura im 24 from glasgow xxxx


----------



## craftymum

Hi Laura, sorry you are suffering too. I have also had HG since week 6 and now at week 37 still suffering, I haven't been to work since the end of Feb and I' now on Maternity leave so don't even try to go into work if you're suffering. Are you taking any meds for the sickness yet? If you get a chance (though it would take you a long time) have a read through all our posts as you might find some tips in there that worked for some of the girls and also a bit of hope as there have been a couple of us that it cleared up in 2nd tri for, hopefully you will be one of the lucky ones but for now just try to drink as much as you can to avoid becoming dehydrated and get plenty of rest and there's plenty of us here past and present sufferers to talk to anytime you need to let off some steam, take care hun xxx


----------



## claire99991

hi laura really sorry your going thru this i wouldnt wish it on anyone just try concentrating on your fluids ice cubes ice pops ice lollies sipping water i no fluids are hard to keep down but at least there not to bad on the way bk up, i carnt bear the lumps in food it really scares me being sick.

How are you louise your almost 37 weeks oh gosh any day and this hell will be over!

Im not to bad today havent been sick today felt it at times but managed to keep food down im getting pains though upper legs on the inside and my bump feels heavy and dragging down at the bottom of my tummy it feels like my pelvis is being crushed and its so painful to walk, also baby been sat on my bladder most of the day seems to have moved posistion now though it doesnt feel so bad but earlier was awful im really struggling with all the walking back and forth nursery im bidding on a birthing ball at the min on ebay.


----------



## justincase007

I can keep absolutely nothing down. It's the worst pain I've ever felt in my entire life. :(


----------



## NIfirsttimer

hey to laura and justincase... glad you found us.. but sorry you have had to join us. its really really REALLY horrible... 
there are some good tried and tested tips in this thread so its worth a read thru when you have a spare time, and the energy to read it all... 
im kat, i had hyperemesis from week 4ish right to the bitter end, with a few days respite around week 24 (i think)
i started throwing up on 6th november, and finished the day my daughter was born.. 9th july! there were most definetly times that i thought i couldnt go on.. and times that i didnt want to go on either.. its lonely and very hard to be so sick for so long, but the good news is that DOES go away!!! some ladies are lucky and get a good bit of relief as their pregnancies progress.. so think positive!! 
the best advice i can give you is ...
* to totally forbid yourself from thinking '9 months of this' just take each day as it comes, each hour if days are too long. The key to surviving this is to stay strong and fight it hard!
* to accept ANY help you are offered, from partners, friends, family. dont try to be going to work & doing housework etc. you need to preserve every calorie you can keep down, so dont waste them on housework! if you dont get offered help then ASK for it! 
*if you cant keep food down forget about it, its the fluids that are important, so work real hard on finding a way of getting those in... if you cant, you need to see you GP asap. dehydration is what gets you, the food you can do without, the fluids u cant. most of us end up in hospital for rehydration, and although it really helps, you want to avoid it if you can!
* feel free to moan on here! its hard for people to understand if they havent been there, we all have, so we know how you feel! 

i hate posting this bit cos its like rubbing it in for you girls who are still suffering.. but there IS light at the end of the tunnell.. i have a gorgeous baby girl now, and although i NEVER thought id say this.. she really honestly is worth it! The minute i delivered the placenta i felt amazing! it lifted straight away, and i was eating mcdonalds within an hr! i promise.. you WILL get better xxxxx


----------



## claire99991

justincase007 said:


> I can keep absolutely nothing down. It's the worst pain I've ever felt in my entire life. :(

sorry to here your suffering so badly have you seen your GP to make sure your not getting dehydrated? x


----------



## NIfirsttimer

some pics of Ruby doo to cheer you up xxx
https://media6.dropshots.com/photos/542847/20090922/225009.jpg

https://media7.dropshots.com/photos/542847/20090922/225010.jpg

https://media7.dropshots.com/photos/542847/20090922/224317.jpg

https://media7.dropshots.com/photos/542847/20090922/225016.jpg


----------



## NattieLou

Hi girls. :)

I thought I would drop by this thread and say hello, as I just posted in another one about HG. I've been meaning to come and introduce myself for a while, but blahh, just haven't had the energy - I'm sure you know what I mean.

I'm not sure when it started, as I seemed to feel queezy 2 days after BD and it just gradually got worse and worse from there. I was diagnosed at 12 weeks when my midwife recognised that I might be dehydrated, and I ended up in hospital for the next three days. Bump_wanted, I just wanted to say to you don't be too put off about going into hospital. I really didn't want to, but it was just the best thing. I can honestly say I don't think I've ever enjoyed a meal more than the hospital egg salad I had after getting some fluid and anti-emetics in me! It was actually also great just to be able to rest for 3 days. Although I'd been pretty much bedridden in the week or so before I went in, there was so much stuff I *should* have been doing. To rest with no guilt was heaven. :)

I've been pretty lucky in that the cyclizine and metaclopramide I've been taking since then are keeping things in better check. I still feel sick and get sick, but to a much lesser extent. This I can cope with. Drugs are my friend. :D I really don't think the underlying sickness is getting any better at all though - in fact worse if anything. I seem to feel worse and be throwing up more in the last couple of weeks. I did manage to brush my teeth yesterday without throwing up and felt a major sense of achievement. :happydance: Small victories!

People keep telling me I'll probably start feeling better soon, but at this point I've kind of given up hope. I saw a different midwife the other day as mine was away and she said I might start feeling better ~20 weeks, but that I should expect it to come back in the final weeks of pregnancy. I guess this is more realistic. I'm going on holiday from 21-23 weeks and I so want to be able to enjoy it. I also don't want to spoil it for my husband, Peter, because I'm too weak or sick to do much walking around and by crashing out early in the evening. :( The rest of the trip, we'll be staying with his family, so it should be a bit easier, but we'll still have a ton of travelling. I also have to do the flight out there by myself, as he's flying out a few days earlier for a conference and I'm meeting him when it's over. Not looking forward to a long haul flight on my own and feeling like shit. :( Peter really needs this break too as he has been completely strung out recently, trying to complete his doctoral thesis, which will be done then. As much as I want to be able to have a good holiday myself, I really don't want him to be able to have a good idea and just hope I'm not going to be a complete party pooper and get really ill.

Wow, when I started this post, I thought I was going to be brief!  Sorry guys.

NIFirsttimer, thank you so much for still coming back here to give support and for sharing pics of Ruby. She's an absolute sweetheart. I really hope we all get good babies like her. I already have a few bones to pick with this one when it gets here about being so mean to Mummy. :haha:


----------



## Stilletto_Sam

Hi new girls! Sorry that you have ended up on this thread. I was an early Hyperemesis sufferer myself. You can read my own whingings round about the beginning of this thread. I was one of the lucky ones where it sort of lifted round about week 14 or so for me. It hasn't completely gone away as some days I still feel sick and sometimes actually am sick, but nothing like it was. Kat has given some excellent advice about managing HG. Take all the help you can get and never feel guilty about spending whole days in bed if you are able to! I hope it goes soon and you start to enjoy your pregnancies.

And I'm getting to meet the gorgeous Ruby and Kat on Friday!!! :happydance:


Chin up wee pets!

XXX


----------



## craftymum

Sam have a great time on Friday, are you's going anywhere nice? I wish I could come too but just not an option at the mo and I have my scan on Friday, dreading just travelling up there as things are just getting really hard again, though I'm hoping something will happen before then if I'm lucky as I'm just so fed up with all the crap, it's just been one thing after another and one hell of a long 8 months. I need it to be over now!


----------



## Stilletto_Sam

We need it to be over for you too, Louise as my heart breaks every time I read one of your updates! Is there any change they might induce you very soon to put you out of your misery? Good luck for the scan on Friday. Is this to check growth progress and dates again?

Kat and I are just going for a coffee in the shopping centre I got my BFP in!! LOL. I have bought a couple of her maternity items off her and if I don't pay up soon, she's going to do something nasty to me I fear! She's bringing Ruby along and I'm so looking forward to meeting this little darling and getting a cuddle (if her proud Mum lets me!) I really wish you were able to come along too, but understand that it's just not feasible for you. Nevertheless, we will meet up soon when you have had your Bubs too and I'll have a baby in each arm to cuddle until my own comes along in December. Right?!

Much love


XXX


----------



## craftymum

Oh that'll be good Sam then me and Kat can have our cuppas while you coo over the babies lol!!
Yeah the scan's to check the growth again as last one 2 weeks ago the tummy was measuring small so if there's not enough of a change they might have to induce me - sounds terrible but I wish they would. I'm going to say to them about the pelvic pain (which was so bad this morn when I tried to get out of bed as bubs must have engaged further) blood tests and itchiness too and see if they will do something for me as I'll be just past 37 weeks on Friday so it should be safe then - if blood tests come back normal which sometimes they can but itchiness is still bad they will sometimes induce you anyway as the other tests to test bile acid levels can take a week or more to come back and they usually like to induce you by around 38 weeks if it is OC but will have to wait and see what happens. Bloods should be back this afternoon so I'll know a bit more then at least about what to do. 
Woke up this morning and didn't feel as sick as yesterday but can feel it creeping up on me now it's horrible. I'm now getting to point I want Stephen at home with me all the time but I know he has to work and I can't really complain as his work have been great about it (his bosses wife is a midwife) and he has been able to take me to all my appointments etc. I never thought it was possible to feel worse than the HG alone makes me feel and my GP is so crap that in that way I'm looking forward to my hospital appointment as the midwifes up there are lovely and actually listen to you.
Hope you have a lovely time on Friday and try not to steal Ruby off Kat though think she would do something very painful to you if you tried lol! xx


----------



## craftymum

No results for me I'm fuming the bloody surgery is only closed this afternoon and no one is answering the phones so looks like I just have to wait another day! Thank God I have the hospital on Friday. Hope everyone else is ok today xxx


----------



## Stilletto_Sam

craftymum said:


> No results for me I'm fuming the bloody surgery is only closed this afternoon and no one is answering the phones so looks like I just have to wait another day! Thank God I have the hospital on Friday. Hope everyone else is ok today xxx


Bluddy bumsticks! Not good enough, but yes, at least you have the back up of a hospital appointment. I hope you get what you want. Inductions aren't really that bad. I've had two and if it alleviates your suffering and brings the hyperemesis to an end a little early, then go for it, Hun.

XXX


----------



## craftymum

How are we all today? I'm feeling pretty crappy today, just feel so ill, wasn't sick yesterday but feel more sick than when I am if that makes sense. Finding it hard to eat at minute at all and I am in so much pain my back is in agony and my ribs are so sore everytime baby moves, Hubby says it's hardly surprising given that he can feel every rib in my body sticking out and that my bump is so small as my ligaments etc just haven't stretched enough. Still waiting on blood results - already called twice this morning and they're still not there so have to wait til after 2 now, Thank God I have hospital tomorrow maybe they can find out for me while there, might beg them to induce me cos can't take much more and though of going overdue is too much esp if bubs gets any bigger I will end up with broken ribs!!

Here's my 37 week bump this morning


----------



## claire99991

aw god your GP is crap when this is all over if u have the energy you should complain to them properly over the crap care you have recieved, your bump is probs not much bigger than mine now and there is 13 weeks in it your so tiny i hope they induce you i think u should push for it xxxx


----------



## 2Princesses

Hi girls hope you don't mind me posting, I have been lurking on here for a few weeks now, and I wish I had a thread like this on my other forum to help my through my 2 pregnancies. 

I have 2 dd's, nearly 3 and nearly 1. I have to say though that you ladies are very strong and brave and I can't imagine how tough it must be because I did get hyperemesis and got admitted into hospital for a few days but it did calm down soon after and then it almost completely disappeared after about 20 weeks. I wasn't as bad as you all, but it was horrid feeling too ill to get out of bed!

The thing is I have been feeling a bit broody the last few months and I have been trying to read about hyperemesis to make the broodiness go away lol, then I found this thread! I always said I won't go through it ever again (my first 2 were not planned) but I am getting this feeling again telling myself it's only the first couple of months! I get sooo jealous of girls that don't get any sickness symptoms at all, wish I could be one of them :cry:


----------



## claire99991

good luck for today louise x


----------



## Stilletto_Sam

Yes, good luck Louise. We have been thinking about you today, love. Hope all has gone well at the hospital and that you have some good news to share with us soon.


XXX


----------



## NIfirsttimer

just had a proper look at your scan pics in your journal sam they are amazing.. way better than mine were!!! your little girl / boy is gonna be a real cutie!!

it was really lovely to finally meet you today and show off Ruby lol! her wee pressie is gorgeous too, and very much appreciated 

had a text from louise earlier, im sure she will be on later to fill u all in, but her scan was fine and bubs is measuring ok now xx


----------



## Stilletto_Sam

All I can say, Kat is that you are one lucky lady you got your daughter back!!!


PS I am wearing the 'Hands off my bump' T-shirt!

XXX


----------



## NIfirsttimer

awhhhh i miss my bump :-(
(WHAT is wrong with me!)


----------



## claire99991

NIfirsttimer said:


> awhhhh i miss my bump :-(
> (WHAT is wrong with me!)

crazy lady :haha::haha::haha::haha:

glad louise is ok and look forward to hereing the update will check in again later xxxxx


----------



## NIfirsttimer

i know.. i am actually crazy. i must be!
i was so jealous of sam's lovely bump today!!!

keep meaning to ask.. are you two (claire & sam) on facebook?


----------



## craftymum

well what a crappy day! Started with me ringing Docs again this morning and blood tests still hadn't been checked by Doctor so I collected them and the hospital checked them for me, they came back normal but they did other tests for bile salts which also came back ok but they want me to have the tests repeated next Friday again as I'm still itchy and sometimes they can take a while to show up in blood.
We were up at hospital for 10am and Had scan, midwife said tummy was very small but rest was measuring at 39 weeks so she decided to send me over to DOU but the Doc had been called to theater so I had to wait about an hour she said so we went over to the restaurant but there was nothing I could safely eat at all so we just had a cuppa and came back after about 45 minutes in case we were called, by this stage I was getting very uncomfortable and really pissed off, eventually I was called at 2:20 where a junior Doc came to see me as the reg was too busy in theater which is fair enough, she scanned me and she couldn't get a reading as bubs head was turned sideways so she kept changing it and fiddling about it until basically it came close to my EDD - to be honest she didn't seem to know what she was doing and she looked about 12! She even put a ? in my notes! She then told me baby was measuring about 7lbs!!! I thought that a bit strange as 2 weeks ago was only around 4lb and as I haven't gained an ounce in that time I just don't get it at all. She asked how I was so I spilled everything out and then when I told her I was in agony she just told me in a matter of fact manner that there was nothing she could do about that and asked me if I'd tried pain killers! She was quite rude about this, Stephen even tried fighting my case but she was having none of it. I had to wait while my notes were updated and then that was me, I had so much trouble getting up off the bed again as my back was breaking and the stabbing pains in my pelvis practically unbearable, I hobbled out like a pensioner and was just told to come back in 3 weeks and I thought there's no way I can stick 3 more weeks of this, I burst into tears while I was in there and cried in the car on the way home - it was 3pm before we got out of there so we were there for 5 hours and I don't really feel any better off, the midwifes were great just that Doc was horrible - what is it with female Docs? On top of all that the heat was awful and I felt so sick and light headed from not having had anything to eat since 7:30am. I just feel so crap and fed up. I'm at my Docs on Monday again then next Friday for blood tests - I just really hope and pray that nature moves things on before that cos I can't take much more of this. :cry:
I'm sorry for such a big moan, really feels like all I ever do!
HOpe everyone else is having a better day xxx


----------



## NIfirsttimer

lou maybe its time for the DIY sweeps! you are full term now, so its worth a try if you are desperate! i agree.. i much prefer a male dr too.. dont know what it is, but they just seem to be more empathetic! 
we missed you today at our wee meet up... but you will defo be at the next one! (with a gorgeous baby in your arms!)


----------



## craftymum

How do you go about a DIY sweep? Does anyone here know what OT position means as that's apparantley why she couldn't get measuring properly


----------



## NIfirsttimer

ill pm you about the sweep lol..... serious case of TMI!

ot is occiput transverse, its what ruby was too.. it basically means head down but body sideways.. you usually have feet out the side rather than in the ribs, and baby is facing one of your hips! Ruby was left OT which i think is the most common, but went back to back for labour... which was kind of her! xx


----------



## craftymum

ooh I've no idea what side then baby seems to be mainly on my right side though I do get lots of pain etc under ribs but might be due to fact there's no room in my belly. Would that be why I get such bad back and pelvic pain? I tried googling it but that was scary as lots of stuff about turning it by forceps or c- section!!


----------



## NIfirsttimer

nah i think its fairly normal dont be worrying... you might have a bum under your ribs, if you feel the movment mostly on your right then baby is probably left Ot too... i think the side they call it is the opposite side from where the baby is facing, ie where their back is.


----------



## craftymum

feel most movement on left side as well as erm lots down there when I pee - which is horrible


----------



## Rebaby

Sorry you're still having such a rough time lou :hugs: you really don't seem to have much luck with the drs you see do you? :nope: For people in the 'caring profession' they seem to not really give a crap :growlmad: I feel so bad for you.

I have had a really bizarre day today, had a shocking nights sleep, slept from 10.30pm until 1.30 am but after that i was awake every hour with one thing or another. I picked OH up from his night shift this morning and we decided to go to tesco and do some food shopping, and i felt so ill going round i had to stop and lean over the trolley for a bit, just to catch my breath. I *just* managed to pack everything away, and OH was paying and i had to dash to the customer loos and throw up A LOT. It was horrible and really took me back to the HG days, i hadn't realised how much i was taking it for granted feeling well again. I've felt pretty crappy all day since, i can't put my finger on it, i just feel wiped out and queasy and have had some sharp pains in my bump. My plan is to spend the rest of the weekend in bed i think!

Big hugs to everyone still suffering :hugs: and a welcome hug to the new ladies :hugs:


----------



## Stilletto_Sam

:hugs: Bloody Hell, Louise, that's awful! I had hoped for more care for you from the hospital. I think I know the doc you saw at the DOU, very young, blonde, baby faced? yes, she has quite a brisk manner about her. I spent 5 happy (not) hours there on the August bank holiday. Not fun. I'm so sorry you had no joy. I was sort of hoping that they might have booked you in for an induction.

Maybe what Kat suggests may help...anything's worth a try now, eh? I might be interested myself if Bubs goes overdue!

Hi again to Rebaby. I'm sorry you felt rough today. Sometimes I have random puke days myself still. Hopefully it was just a blip for you.

Kat, no I'm not on Facebook as I fear further addiction. Hubs complains that he's a BnB widower already. I need to stay in his good books for a while!


Bump envy, eh? Kat I fear it's just bump nostaglia you are suffering from. A day or two of Hyperemesis would surely cure you of that! :rofl::rofl::rofl:


Love to all


XXX


----------



## NIfirsttimer

haha yep you are so right! its like i know it was bad... but i cant remember just HOW bad it was! maybe thats a good thing tho lol

rebecca... hope this is just a temporary blip for you and wont stick around, but a weekend in bed sounds like the right thing to do! your bump is looking gorgeous! (yep.. im jealous again...)


----------



## claire99991

louise im so disapointed for you that your appt didnt go any better i have to agree female docs (well gyne docs are fu****g bitches) i dont know why you would think they would have a little more sympathy but oh no they are proper up there owne arse!

i really hope you can get things moving along naturally now and this baby is here very soon, its good your measurments seem to have sorted themselves out hope they are accurate.

kat im on facebook hun claire smith newcastle network red top on with quite long dark hair add me xxxx


----------



## craftymum

Sam the Doc was quite butch she she had mousy hair, glasses and just had a couldn't give a toss attitude. Couldn't believe how heartless she was when I was sittting there in so much pain, the registrar I was meant to see was the same lady who did my 20 week scan and she was nice but she was too busy so I was left with this little muppet! The midwifes couldn't have been better though just a pity I wasn't seeing them the whole way through instead of my GP. 
Claire still not sure a bout my measurements as 2 seperate scans were both completely different and the Doc who scanned me seemed to humming and hahing and just going oh that's about right she even wrote a big question mark on my notes beside the results!
I just don't get how the baby can go from 4lb to 7lb in 2 weeks when I still haven't gained an ounce and if I'm still losing weight I don't actually know where from cos I've nothing left to lose hubby says he can feel every rib in my body jutting out and every single nurse or midwife that takes my BP comments on my skinny arms as the cuff is always too big on me.
Rebecca I'm sorry you're feeling sick again, hope it is just a minor blip and you don't end up back like you were before.
I didn't sleep much last night at all, just so sore and felt so ill, was sitting up at 4am with my bucket! Hoping to nip over to mothercare for a couple of things this morning as just so fed up sitting in all the time, maybe the action of being out and about will help shake this baby out of me!!


----------



## craftymum

Claire I added you on FB too hope I've got the right Claire Smith as there are quite a few of you lol


----------



## NIfirsttimer

too many claire smiths with red tops lol


----------



## Stilletto_Sam

Now I feel I ought to have a FB account and my Hubs will divorce me :cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry:

XXX


----------



## craftymum

It's ok Sam we wont tell...lol!
I started to feel a wee bit better this morning - well compared to normal anyway. Went out to Mothercare and nipped into tesco while there - I'm now feeling like crap and in agony again :cry: so fed up I can't even walk the length of bloomfield shopping centre without feeling like a cripple. Going to take it easy now as feeling sick too - I'm so scared of being sick now even more as my tummy's so sore even when baby moves I will do all I can to avoid throwing up. Really really can't take 3 more weeks of this especially knowing that it will just get more sore as time goes on


----------



## claire99991

i havent had any new friend requests louise :haha: if you give me your name and network and describe pic i will add you. Kat gonna try find you now xx


----------



## craftymum

Louise McConnell Northern Ireland and my profile pic is one of my wedding pics so quite similar to my avatar here.

I'm so pissed off with my Mum right now - this is totally unrelated to HG but my little niece has swine flu, she has been ill for about a week and was rushed up to hospital the other night where she had lots of tests done and it was confirmed. She's home again but still very ill. I told my Mum they'd all have to stay away from me as I don't want to risk getting it myself at this late stage of pregnancy and I didn't want to put my baby at risk. My Mum said she wasn't going to go down ( after telling me that if the baby arrived it would break her heart not to see it but I could send her a photo until it was safe) but I just spoke to her half an hour ago and guess where she'd been - down at my bro's helping with the other kids, I got a bit annoyed with her and she spoke to me like I was stupid telling me I wouldn't catch it!! How the hell she knows that I don't know, I told her I wasn't prepared to put my baby at any risk no matter how small it may be. I also said to her that if I went into labour now while Stephen is at work I'd be on my own til he got here and she tried to argue that with me again too - I ended up saying to her that there was no point trying to talk to her and just hung up the phone. I just feel so annoyed that last night she told me one thing then this morning went and done another and that she obviously mustn't care about this baby that much if she is willing to do that. My sis in law is not on her own she has my bro, her own parents, brothers and sisters and they are all very close. I only have my Mum nearby and that's it! Maybe pregnancy hormones are making me more angry about this but I just feel seriously pissed off right now.


----------



## claire99991

aww im sorry you had a argument with your mum i can totally understand that you dont want to catch swine flu at this late stage in your pregnancy i think you have every right to be upset about it you need her as well you have been poorly for so long and like you said your sis in law has other people to help out! i would be pissed of as well hun

just looked at your bump piccy your 36 week bump pic looks like mine at 16 weeks, it just really shows how bad the HG is for you hun its so awful and you have suffered so very much your so brave hun this will be over really soon xxxx


----------



## craftymum

Thanks Claire, I just wish it would all kick off this weekend I am seriously fed up, felt so sick all afternoon so just lay down in bed and avoided eating til it passed, I could hardly walk the length of myself today either I feel like such a pensioner hobbling about and yelping out with pains too. I feel like a medical nightmare!


----------



## Rebaby

I think it's totally understandable the way you feel lou, after everything you have been through this pregnancy your mum should understand that catching bloody swine flu is the absolute last thing you need to be worrying about right now :hugs:

I've been feeling 'off' still today, although haven't been sick so shouldn't complain. Just feeling incredibly shattered and queasy and a bit shaky/weak. Also i am constantly starving but no real appetite for food (if you see what i mean?!) which is most unlike me, as since the sickness passed i have been really making up for lost time eating everything but today thinking about food makes me feel a bit ill! I'm hoping it's just a phase, or being a bit run down or something like that :shrug: I did manage an hour nap on the sofa this afternoon which was really nice and made me feel a tad better than i did this morning.


----------



## claire99991

rebaby hope this little blip doesnt last long i think its totally common for woman with HG to have sum blips after they start to feel better lets just hope it doesnt last long and you can go bk to eating everything in sight

louise aw i hope sumthing kicks of for you as well could you stomach sum of that rasberry tea thats meant to get things going? walking is out of question with your pain, curry probs isnt a good idea with the HG bounce on your ball! and maybe have sex :blush: lol sorry hun thats all i can think of!


----------



## craftymum

aw rebecca sorry you're having such a bad day, I really hope it doesn't last too long for you, you def don't want to end up as bad as ever all over again.
Curry def a no no - eurgh the thought of all that rice coming down my nose and the burn yuk! As for sex OMG I really don't think I could even get comfy enough or find a way that didn't hurt to do it lol!


----------



## NIfirsttimer

yeah i tried the sex thing... its not easy lol!!
the diy sweeps are the way to go hun.. the good news is theres no real technique lol.. a general rumage seems to be all thats required hehe!


----------



## claire99991

im intruiged by this DIY sweep lol


----------



## craftymum

Me too, bit scared though as I've heard people talking about risk of infection etc when you don't know what you're doing.
I had an awful night just felt so sick and my back and pelvis are in agony, everytime I get up or turn over in bed the pain is excruciating I just feel so annoyed that none of the Doctors have listened to me or helped me with this cos it really hurts to part my legs etc and when I read about SPD all the symptoms seem to match so that makes me really worried for labour as this can make things a lot harder - as if I don't have enough crap with the HG.
Then all the stuff with my Mum has really stressed me out now too, I just feel so annoyed that she can't see my point of view and she never even rang me back to talk. I'm now just dreading being stuck on my own here with a baby all day as we share a car so I wont be able to have the car every day and I just feel like I'm starting to get really stressed and will end up suffering with PND - I had this quite bad after I had Jenna and I suffered from depression again about 6 years ago and I don't want to go down that road again if I can help it. I just feel like crap right now.


----------



## NIfirsttimer

Awwh louise,.. dont assume that you will be depressed hun, cos thats only going to make it more likely. i know what its like tho, i too thought about it a lot, imagined that id resent Ruby for making me so ill, and be depressed becasue of it, but its not been an issue at all. My prediction for you is that you will be SO happy to feel better again, that depression wont even be a factor. 
we bought a second car for Ruby coming, but actually whats happened is that it sits outside the house most days and doesnt move... you wont be out and about as much as you imagine, esp cos it will be coming into winter.. theres plenty at home to occupy us now! if you and steven can work something so that you maybe have the car a few days a week, i bet that will be plenty. try not to stress about these things (like i did) because they will ll just fall into place once bubs is here and you are getting into a routine. Im sorry that you have fallen out with your mum. it was inconsiderate of her to introduce that risk to you, and in your position i would be just as annoyed. you need her support right now and she has compromised that. 

re the sweep... the way i see it (and i discussed it with my GP afterwards lol) is that if you are allowed (and encouraged!) to have sex, then i dont see why your own fingers would be a problem lol! you obviously just need to make sure your hands are clean (washed and gel-d here lol) and there shouldnt be a problem! at least i know where my hands have been, which is something thats not so easily said for the midwives lol)


----------



## craftymum

feeling like crap today, was sitting up at 1am watching crap telly as felt so sick and sore, then today have only been able to manage some toast at about 10am and haven't ate anything since - I know I'm going to have to try but I just feel so sick and not hungry at all. Had antenatal with my 'lovely' GP today again which was a complete waste of time, she briefly looked over my notes - had to direct her to the right place, she still seems really confused about the repeat bloods I've to get done on Friday and when I told her I was in so much pain on Friday after sitting for 5 hours at hosp she smiled and said 'well isn't it lovely that they decided to fit you in'!! I'm like WTF that's what I was there for in the first place! She just annoys me so much, she does not have an ounce of sense at all. She is very rough when she examines my belly she presses and squeezes so hard it really hurts and I'm now sitting in agony with a hot water bottle since I got home. I have to go in on Fri for bloods then back on Tues for another waste of time antenatal - I can't hack much more the effort of having to get up and get out is really getting too much again, it's not even just the sickness it's the pains too, I can barely put my own knickers on these days. I wish it would all hurry up and be over before then :cry:


----------



## NIfirsttimer

how are you today lou? xxx


----------



## craftymum

feeling really sick just now, just want to sleep but I always go to bed and can't sleep so I'm trying to sit up until I can't anymore. Keep getting horrible pains in back and last night I sat with about 3 hot water bottles but I think that my Doctor really was too rough on me. I'm waking up in the mornings now and feeling that horrible hungover feeling again and I can't seem to get myself to eat until about 3pm or after it, Felt really crappy today due to all the stuff with my Mum, spoke to her tonight but that's been first since Friday night, she was quite upset as was I but I still can't seem to get her to see my point she seems to think I'm just being horrible. I told her that if there were no signs of her having it by Sunday that we could all see each other again and she told me she'd just not come near me until it was over - I know she's upset by it but I really think she's blowing it all out of proportion as all I'm trying to do is ensure that I don't get it.


----------



## claire99991

aww i think your mum is being a bit unfair i mean she needs to understand that your just worried you dont need to get this as well as everything else thats going on for you at the min your already so poorly! i hope she comes round!

Im sorry your still in so much pain and every day i hope to come to this thread with to a update of a arrival of your baby and a pic of you scoffing a mcdonalds! xxx


----------



## NIfirsttimer

it wont be long now until she is sat scoffing her mcdonalds!! (they have very kindly put a mcdonalds across the road from the hosp!!)
im glad u spoke to your mum again.. having lost my mum a few years back i hate to hear stories of people falling out with their mums! she will come round, babies are fab healers, and once bubs is here and the risk of swine flu is gone, it will be like it never happened. Shes just digging her heels in at the min saying she wont come round till baby is here, but you have broken the ice by talking, so hopefully she will warm a bit over the next few days
ugh i remember the rough antenatals.. my 3d scan too it hurt like hell! i think its worse for us cos our muscles are so sore from all the throwing up, so its really not nice having them poked and prodded.
fingers crossed things start moving soon... you been tempted by the diy sweep yet then lol!
xxx


----------



## craftymum

Don't know about the MacD's as I'm veggie but I'm still planning that trip to pizza hut, with bubs in tow - gonna have big 3 course feast - late birthday treat! I've lots of places I want to go to eat when it's all over though we'll have to take it easy or there'll be no money left lol! Can't wait to take bubs out shopping for lots of clothes - we didn't buy too much until we know what size to get and in case they got it wrong.
Feeling a wee bit better this morning - very sore but not as sick feeling at the minute, think all the stress with my Mum prob made me feel worse too. Dread Tuesdays antenatal again, my tummy is so hard as it is and she just gets 2 fingers and squeezes baby's head to show me where it is - as if I can't feel it myself by now. No idea how engaged head is they have just told me (both Doc and hosp) that head is well down there and when I asked how much it was engaged they wouldn't tell me for some reason - I guess cos it's not a good indicator of when things will kick off.
I'm starting to get really scared now about the pain as I'm already in agony with my back and pelvis - don't know how I'll cope as I can hardly get up out of bed or off the sofa it hurts so much and being the 2nd time knowing what to expect is def worse and my first preg was not as bad as this one.
I'm getting scared that I'll go over now - I really thought it would've all been over by now, doesn't help when everyone has been telling you from the start how you'll go early due to all the sickness - did you get people saying that Kat? I guess there's still time for me to go early and from tomorrow I can say my baby is due this month!!


----------



## claire99991

how u feeling xx


----------



## craftymum

Totally fed up, was sitting watching telly at 3am til about 6 just can't sleep at all. Still feeling really sick but haven't been sick for a few days but then haven't drank anything as I'm trying to avoid anything that I know will make me sick cos I really don't think I have the energy to throw up and I'm so sore too, can't get comfy however I sit or lie. Had a bath this morn but not really enjoying my baths anymore as find it hard to get out again and it seems to really drain me even more. 14 days to go, it's now October so I'm def more than ready for this baby to come out but I am totally bricking it too as I just have no energy at all and I can't cope with the pain I am having now so don't know how I'll manage the pain of labour. That epi is def getting more appealing by the day. cannot wait to come on here with some good news instead of just moaning and feeling sorry for myself all the time.
How are you today? x


----------



## claire99991

i know your scared of the pain of labour hun but its a few hours and then at the end the sickness and the aches will be gone and you will probs feel so much better than you do now, you will find the strength to get thru the labour hun just focus on getting rid of this horrible pain every day. I deffo think you have SPD as well as your sickness. I carnt wait for this to be over for you its october now your having this baby very soon it could even be today! i know its easy for me to say hang in there i carnt imagine how depressed you must feel you have had it so hard. I carnt wait to here sum good news hun xxxxx


----------



## craftymum

Thanks Claire, I will be sooooooo glad when it's all over and knowing that I never have to go through this again. Is the sickness any better for you?


----------



## claire99991

yea it seems to be easing a little, i do get the odd bout of it and im sick or feel it but its less and im managing food again so thats good. Hope it lasts


----------



## craftymum

That's good, hope it keeps getting better for you now xxx


----------



## claire99991

been :sick: loads :(


----------



## claire99991

the :sick: has carried on to today as well feel awful, i carnt face any hot food at all, all i can eat is sandwhich's and hope it stays down :(


----------



## craftymum

Oh nightmare Claire:hugs: I hope it's just another little blip for you. I think it's worse when you're not being sick every day cos you start to get the fear again whereas when you're sick every day you kinda get used to it in a weird way.
I was up last night with touch of runs til 1pm and just feel like I've been kicked in my hoo haa now as it feels all bruised down there and I can feel my pelvis cracking when I move around - ouch!


----------



## claire99991

dont they say that the runs could be a sign of labour kicking of? aw god i hope so for you!

Ive been sick again tonight and i no there is loads more to come but im downing water cos i just want it to come up easy and it seems to when there is more fluids than crawl up my throate, 

soon ill be the only perosn in this thread and in this hell :(


----------



## craftymum

aw Claire I'm sorry you're having such a hard time today. I think I may be in labour I've been having pains on and off since about 4pm today but the last hour they've been coming every 5 mins, they're all in my back though. Scary stuff.


----------



## NIfirsttimer

guess wot guess wot guess wot guess wot.....
lou is probably in labouR! shes away to the hosp to get checked but has been having regular & increasingly sore pains now for a while, mostly in her back!
will keep you posted as soon as i hear anything!


----------



## claire99991

:yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee:




OMG!!!!!!! lol let me know when u here anything tell her i said good luck and im so damn jelous its about to be over :haha:


----------



## NIfirsttimer

and im so damn jealous that she gets to do it and i dont!!!!!

i will keep you all updated as soon as i hear anything


----------



## claire99991

hope your labour goes smoothly hun pizza hut here you come :) xxx

im lied in bed with laptop after throwing up down my trousers, dining room floor, stairs and bathroom!! and you have given me hope that i can do this to the end you both have xxxxxx


----------



## Rebaby

Just catching up with you ladies and spotted the exciting news!!!!!! :happydance: I so hope this is it for you lou! I have absolutely everything crossed that all goes well and you have LO in your arms and a big slice of pizza in your hand very very soon!

After my sicky incident in tesco i had a few more days of feeling queasy and woozy and my appetite was a bit off, but it's picked up again this week, in fact we went to visit some of OH's family in wales on his days off and i was absolutely ravenous, to the point that it was embarrassing because i couldn't stop eating or thinking about food, which is ok if you're at home and can help yourself but a bit awkward when you're at someone else's house! :blush: Anyway i am hoping that means i just had a blip and that i'm not going to be someone who's HG comes back with a vengeance towards the end (please?!)

Big hugs claire, sounds like you're having a rough time of it again :hugs:

Can't wait for some more news re: lou! :thumbup:


----------



## claire99991

rebaby i hope the little blip was just a short term thing for you, can i just say that your bump is absolutly perfect! lol so jelous, also carnt wait for news xx


----------



## NIfirsttimer

shes 4cm and in the home from home unit a few rooms down from where ruby was born! they wont let her into the pool just yet, but ill keep you posted when i hear more! im so excited!


----------



## claire99991

so this is deffo it then! oh gosh tell her im thinking of her and she has kept me going past few months carnt wait for more news!!! :)


----------



## NIfirsttimer

have passed on all your best wishes & good luck vibes! shes having some toast & watching tv, and has had some painkillers.. sounds like shes doing great, i was well into the gas & air by 4cm!!
im off to the bloody 24hr tescos cos my flipping steraliser just blew up after only 3 months use (avent IQ24. bloody rubbish)


----------



## Rebaby

Aww thanks claire :hugs: it's lovely of you to say.

I'm sorry about your steriliser disaster kat, hope you manage to pick up another without having to spend a fortune.

Soooo excited for lou, sounds like she's doing great :happydance:


----------



## NIfirsttimer

well im back... £59 lighter and what do ya know.. the old ones miraculously started working again... dont know what to do now.. im a bit scared of it cos even tho it wouldnt turn on it was making a funny noise... do i risk it and take the new one back or wot!


----------



## Rebaby

I think i'd use the new one for now, but defo get in touch with avent about your old one and see if they will offer a replacement or refund or money off a new one, or something! It shouldn't be breaking and making weird noises after just 3 months!


----------



## snugglebot

Hey!! Tell Lou good luck from me too! I have been a stalker here for awhile but she should know me since we did chat a bit in the early part of her pregnancy.


----------



## NIfirsttimer

yay!!! little baby Jacob Aaron was born at 2.25am, in the water  he weighed in at just over 7lb and he is GORGEOUS... pic is on the way! Lou did amazingly well... just gas & the water, and no stitches or tears or anything! She is still feeling a bit sick, but she had to have the injection to deliver his placenta as it was a bit stuck, so shes thinking its becasue of that! Shes exhausted so trying to catch up on some sleep, but will let you all know the min i hear anything more! hes really beautiful! im so excited for her, i have a lump in my throat! they are only a mile away from me in the hosp.. im dying to just barge up to see him lol (dont worry, im restraing myself very well so far!)
hve passed on all your love & wishes to her!!!

here he is in all his gorgeousness!!!!!
https://media6.dropshots.com/photos/542847/20091003/081432.jpg


----------



## NIfirsttimer

pic added x


----------



## Stilletto_Sam

Oh what a beautiful baby boy!! Welcome to the world Jacob Aaron (fab names!):happydance::dance::hi::hug::headspin::yipee::juggle::wohoo::loopy::rain::bunny::crib:


CONGRATULATIONS LOUISE, STEPHEN AND JENNA

Louise, you did so well and now it's over!

Enjoy your little man and the end to the suffering for you.

Now go get that Pizza Hut feast! :pizza:


XXX


Kat, I'd be right behind you down to the Ulster if I thought they'd let me in!!! :rofl:


----------



## claire99991

oh mi gosh he is absolulty bloody gorgeous!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! WELL DONE LOU!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

how is she feeling today??? has the sickness eased? so so pleased for her and hope the sickness has gone!!!


----------



## Rebaby

Wahoooooo!!!!!!!!! :happydance: :happydance: :happydance:

Congratulations lou, i am so pleased for you, he's a real cutie :cloud9: well done!

Hope the sickness passes and you manage a bit of rest :hugs:


----------



## lfcangel

Thanks for texts Louise, just wanted to say he is absolutely beautiful!!! Can you believe that the little man was in that tiny bump? Really hope you get to go and have a feast now, eat eat and eat!!!! Well done hun, so glad your hell on earth is finally over!!!!! xxxxxxxxx


----------



## NIfirsttimer

well guys i am SO happy to say that Lou is feeling A LOT better and has been tucking into a hospital salad & said it was the nicest thing ever! Shes doing great, was hoping to get home tonight but Jacob is quite sleepy and hasnt pooped yet so they will probably keep her in again unless he performs!
She had a back to back labour too like me, i suspected that from her description of her pains last night, they were exactly like mine (including the nasty bum pressure - i vauglely recall flinging myself around the pool shouting 'shes coming out my bum pmsl!) so even better that she didnt get the epi she was sure she would need! i feel all proud of her!


----------



## Rebaby

Yay fab news :happydance: i am so so pleased for her


----------



## snugglebot

Congratulations Lou!! He is gorgeous!


----------



## Stilletto_Sam

LOL at your baby coming out your bum, Kat! :rofl: 

Yes, Louise has done magnificently and to think she was dreading labour so much! I hope she looks back on it as a pleasant experience and a reward for all the torment she went through in pregnancy. Can't wait to hear her birth story. Been thinking about her all day. Jacob isn't even a day old, the wee pet!


XXX

Rebecca, are you next from the hyperemesis girlies?


----------



## claire99991

awww im sooooooooooooooooooo happy to here she is feeling better and manged a salad wow cnt wait for this to be over for me now Jacob being born has made me so broody all over again :) cnt believe how well she has done in labour as well she is a absolute star! x


----------



## NIfirsttimer

lou is home & well! im sure she will be on soon to fill us in on all the details. think shes shattered god love her xxx


----------



## claire99991

glad she is home xx


----------



## Rebaby

Stilletto_Sam said:


> Rebecca, are you next from the hyperemesis girlies?


Oooh...i think so!!!! Wow, now i'm nervous! :wacko: Lol.

So glad to hear that lou is home, i just can't believe that little cutie pudding was in that teeny tiny bump, make no wonder you were in agony all the time hun :hugs:

Hope you're settling back home ok with your new addition :thumbup:


----------



## craftymum

Hi everyone and thanks Kat for keeping everyone updated. Well I am absolutely shattered after no sleep for 48 hours but so glad it is all over and I have my gorgeous little boy home with me now. My labour was very painful but thankfully very quick (about 9 hours in total) I went from 4 cms to 8 cms very quickly so there was no time for any pethidine it was straight in the water where he was born within maybe about 2 hours. I was so scared and like Kat said I felt like he was gonna come outa my bum and the contractions were so sore as they were all in my back. It was kind of surreal when he came out and as he was back to back his little face was looking up at me, midwifes said I was very lucky to have had him that way with no stitches or other complications. I felt really sick after I had him until about lunchtime yesterday when I had a wee salad which I couldn't eat much of but I enjoyed what I did have, got home last night and was tucking into cheesy beans on toast today and some chocs. Will add some pics later, Stephen's uploading some onto facebook now - excuse how rough I look lol! Thanks for all your support everyone I really never thought I would get to this stage and I am so glad it is all over, I hope that you girls still suffering get some relief soon too xxx


----------



## Stilletto_Sam

Aw, great to hear from you Louise, but you should be resting, woman! I am so chuffed for you that all went well and relatively quickly with Jacob's birth. I can't believe he's here. I hope you recover in double-quick time and start to enjoy your food and life in general again.

Enjoy the early days with your little son, you know how fast they go! I'm so envious it's all over for you. God speed!

Much love and blessings.


XXX


----------



## claire99991

aw im so glad your feeling better and eating again! so so glad its all over for you hun and big congrats again for your gorgeous little boy.

Well ive spent all day throwing up constanly im so tierd and so hungry and ive even tried eating but it just wont stay inside at all comes straight bk up really violently as well. :( Carnt wait till i can eat again and feel normal it still seems like such a long time away yet. I know im the only one still being sick (i think) but ill carry on to post here if people still hang around the thread. xxx


----------



## Stilletto_Sam

Don't worry, Claire, love. We'll be here to the bitter end with you!


XXX


----------



## snugglebot

I'm here claire stalking too!!! You are more honest about how you feel on this thread than in your own journal silly girl! You know the ladies on your journal will support you too! We want you to get through this so that we can all meet Pringle.... :hug:


----------



## claire99991

aww snuggle your so sweet, i feel like im just playing the same old record in my journal constantly going on about the sickness im sure ppl just think oh here she goes again with the sickness lol......i feel i can let it all out here as everyone just knows what torture it is, speaking of which im sat here feeling soooooo sick im drinking lots so when it does come it will come easier!


----------



## craftymum

Aw Claire I'm so sorry you're feeling so bad again, don't feel bad about moaning as I know I always felt like all I did was moan but now even though I'm knackered I feel like I'm on a high too and you will get there too, here's a few wee pics for now just to keep you going xxx
ps he was 7 pound 2.5 ounces and a mega long 56cms!!
View attachment 39489


View attachment 39490








View attachment 39491


----------



## NIfirsttimer

awhhh just looked at your facebook pics.. its so weird... they are exactly like mine, the rooms are the exact same, its so weird looking at them!
you look so well hun! i cant beleive you managed make up this soon! took me at least a week!!! and i see you got some of those gorgeous hospital pure orange drinks! i stole some to bring home they were so good!
he is really really beautiful, so happy & healthy looking, isnt it amazing how well they do despite us starving for months on end!
your pics have made me so jealous all over again!!! are you still on a complete high?
cheesy beans......mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm


----------



## craftymum

lol I'm not wearing make up, my lips are so red at minute cos they're all dry and chapped - I look like a witch in some of those pics as I'd just got out of pool lol! amazing how before I had him I'd big black eyes and after the colour just seemed to return to me instantly. Had soup tonight - all simple stuff but oh so good!! Still can't believe he's mine!! Shattered today as have had non stop visitors as well as midwife since 11am, then Stephen buggered off for a sleep - I still haven't had a sleep but Stephen's going to keep him downstairs for couple of hours and let me get a wee bit of sleep now. Going to see how we feel tomorrow might go to reg birth, he's strating to feed better now which is good so hopefully he will sleep better tonight - he loves his cuddles but then so do we!! The rooms are great kat and the staff were fantastic too, I'd def recommend the water to anyone.


----------



## Stilletto_Sam

I'm next in that water and don't hold me back!

Thanks for the pics Louise. Jacob is an absolute darling and so much hair! I can't believe that little monster was curled up inside little you and making you so wretched, but he's so worth it now, isn't he?

Has the sickness left you totally? I'm still feeling so relieved for you!


XXX


----------



## claire99991

yea has the sickness totally gone now? 

he is gorgeous i looked thru your facebook pics you look fab as well your hair looked perfect actually i dont think i will look so good after i give birth! hope you manage to get sum sleep i bet you get more sleep now he is here cos you wont be in so much pain and feeling so sick x


----------



## craftymum

Yep the sickness left me by lunchtime, I haven't been able to eat a large amount of food but I'm eating lots of different things again and it's great - I downed a large glass of water in 2 seconds last night and believe me that was so good!! Claire it's the pics of me just out of the water that I look like a witch, in the other ones I'd a quick run over with the straighteners before visiting time lol!!
I haven't had a chance to get on here and catch up with everything or post my birth story yet, I will try to in the next few days but it's just hectic here at the minute as Jacob hasn't been sleeping or feeding well for us so we've been up all night since we got home from hosp, my normal midwife was on a training course and stand ins came out yest and told us off for nursing him too much and to let him cry and feed him every hour or 2!! Midwife came out today and told us to try different bottles, nuk ones as they have softer teats (same ones hospital use) whereas the avent ones we have are too hard and big which makes it very hard work for babies to feed as it just exhausts them, she said that even a very preterm baby wouldn't be feeding every hour or 2 after a few days so I sent Stephen out to get a couple to try and Jenna is just giving him a bottle now so fingers crossed it means we can get more into him which will mean longer between feeds and maybe the chance of some sleep for us tonight.
He weighed in today at 6lb 11oz so he's lost 7 and a half oz but midwife said they can lose up to a pound, he's so long and skinny - can't believe he was 56 cms! He gets his little heel prick test on Thursday so not looking forward to that!
Hope everyone is doing well and hope the sickness isn't too bad at the minute Claire - but believe me when you have your little baby in your arms it will all have been so worth it, I'm having pasta and garlic bread tonight for tea - can't wait yum yum - and heading hopefully for that pizza next week!
Take care everyone, will be on and off here as much as I can xxx


----------



## Stilletto_Sam

Lovely to hear from you Lou and thanks for the update. You sound like a completely different woman to the one who was posting on here this time last week!

It's still very early days with Jacob, hopefully you'll get the bottle feeding right and begin to get some well earned rest. Good luck with that. What does Jenna make of her new baby brother?

Jacob is indeed a long baby. Where on EARTH did you hide him? It's unbelieveable when I look at your last bump pic to imagine a long 7lb baby hiding in there!!!!

You take care, d'ya hear? Looking forward to the next update and things hopefully will be a bit more settled for you then.


XXX


----------



## claire99991

awww louise its so good to here the sickness has gone im so pleased carnt wait till mine has gone!, hope you get into a bit of a routine and get sum sleep hun xxxxx


----------



## claire99991

oh i feel so :sick: this morning like a zombie and now i have to get my arse out the door and walk hollie to nursery! :( heaving all the way :(


----------



## Stilletto_Sam

claire99991 said:


> oh i feel so :sick: this morning like a zombie and now i have to get my arse out the door and walk hollie to nursery! :( heaving all the way :(

Oh poor you! Maybe the fresh air will help the sickness?

:hugs:


XXX


----------



## claire99991

fresh air didnt help i threw up in front of the lollipop lady nicccceeeeeeee!


----------



## NIfirsttimer

awhh hun... i hated the public throwing up.. i did it everywhere & its horrible.. people just stand and gawp at you like you could avoid doing it!!
think ive got a bit of a bug.. my god kids are both sick with it and ive thrown up a few times... it really brings back memories of what its like to be sick.. and has succeeded in making me most unbroody again lol!!!

Ruby had her second jabs yesterday and her 12 weeks check.. the HV measured her twice becasue she thought she had made a mistake the first time, shes got so long! she started on the 6th centile, and is now on the 91st! weight and height perfectly in proportion  im so proud of my wee chunky monkey!!!

hope you feel better soon claire, and lou.. i dont need to say it to you anymore!!! amazing! cant wait until you are up and about so we can all meet up


----------



## claire99991

awww i love that pic kat its super cute she is gorgeous but i know you already no that

oh hollie is being so naughty today im sure she just plays up when im having a bad day on purpose little madam springs to mind!!! GRRRRR is it bedtime yet lol

debating on weather to go swimming tonight i want to just to get sum me time but the water makes me feel sick and i dont know if i can be botherd maybe i should just lie on the couch and have a early night


----------



## NIfirsttimer

im going swimming tonight! pity we are so far apart or we could have gone together! much as i adore Roo ive started craving some 'me' time.. ive tried doing it at home in the evenings while Oh has roo but its not happening so ive come to the conclusion that if i want it, then i literally have to go off on my own.. so i am!! im really looking forward to it! Rubys swimming classes are held in a lovely fancy upmarket gym (im not a member lol) and they gave me a one day vip pass last week, so im heading there, lovely fancy pool and jacuzzi & sauna etc.... bliss!!


----------



## anothersquish

Sticking my head in for some ideas.
My sickness is slightly better than it was, I was on antisickness tablets for five weeks as I couldnt keep down any fluids which ended in hospital trips and me loosing five stone in weight (opps). Since coming off the tablets partly because they werent working as well and partly due to Drs worrying they were in part causing early contractions I have been being sick 4/5 times a day on average but managing to keep enough fluids down and eating sort of enough. 
However last night I was up for more than four hours back to the constant wretching and my throat has been acid burnt and the capillaries under my eyes that burst last time have gone again as has one in my eye (pretty...not). Its not been unusual for me to wake up being sick or wake up and be sick straight after but this four hour run is pretty much back where I started and its getting me down a bit thinking that it will continue regularly.
Anyone had something similar that settled down again or perhaps any ideas as to what I can do to try and avoid it? I did go to bed very early last night (before 8pm) but I was exhausted...of course today Im even more tired but Im going to have my supper and be sure I wait a LOT longer before lieing down incase thats why my body didnt like...BUT it had been at least 6 hours after I ate I started being sick. I had also been sick four times during the day, hadnt eaten or drank anything unusual (seeing as my diet consists of about 6 things I can normally eat and not immediately throw up)


----------



## claire99991

anothersquish said:


> Sticking my head in for some ideas.
> My sickness is slightly better than it was, I was on antisickness tablets for five weeks as I couldnt keep down any fluids which ended in hospital trips and me loosing five stone in weight (opps). Since coming off the tablets partly because they werent working as well and partly due to Drs worrying they were in part causing early contractions I have been being sick 4/5 times a day on average but managing to keep enough fluids down and eating sort of enough.
> However last night I was up for more than four hours back to the constant wretching and my throat has been acid burnt and the capillaries under my eyes that burst last time have gone again as has one in my eye (pretty...not). Its not been unusual for me to wake up being sick or wake up and be sick straight after but this four hour run is pretty much back where I started and its getting me down a bit thinking that it will continue regularly.
> Anyone had something similar that settled down again or perhaps any ideas as to what I can do to try and avoid it? I did go to bed very early last night (before 8pm) but I was exhausted...of course today Im even more tired but Im going to have my supper and be sure I wait a LOT longer before lieing down incase thats why my body didnt like...BUT it had been at least 6 hours after I ate I started being sick. I had also been sick four times during the day, hadnt eaten or drank anything unusual (seeing as my diet consists of about 6 things I can normally eat and not immediately throw up)


hiya hun, well if you kept sum food down for 6 hours at least your body is getting sum of the nurishments so thats good, i think just little and often is the way to go even just a cheese sandwhich or beans on toast anything bland and quite easy to get back up, i think people with hypermemsis can have good days and bad days right thru there pregancy so hopefully it might just be a little blip and it might pass in a few days, it could just be your body needs to get used to not having the antisickness tablets anymore. Try little and often dont lie down after you eat and try not to overdo things after you eat let it settle concentrate on the fluids again little and often and if you dont get any better or get worse maybe go back and see your doctor :hugs: hope it doesnt last to long xxxxx


----------



## claire99991

NIfirsttimer said:


> im going swimming tonight! pity we are so far apart or we could have gone together! much as i adore Roo ive started craving some 'me' time.. ive tried doing it at home in the evenings while Oh has roo but its not happening so ive come to the conclusion that if i want it, then i literally have to go off on my own.. so i am!! im really looking forward to it! Rubys swimming classes are held in a lovely fancy upmarket gym (im not a member lol) and they gave me a one day vip pass last week, so im heading there, lovely fancy pool and jacuzzi & sauna etc.... bliss!!

ohhhhhhhhh soooooooooooooooooooooo jelous! lol have fun xxx


----------



## claire99991

oh didnt go swimming in the end my tummy feels heavy and full like my dinner hasnt digested so i think swimming would have made me sick, so staying in not gonna have anything to eat tonight got my pj's on and its only 6.30pm i just want my bed 1 hour till hollie bed time :)


----------



## NIfirsttimer

hey squish.. welcome to the thread! im sorry you are suffering.. its really miserable :-(

i think if you are able to find even a few things that stay down then eat them! it doesnt really matter what they are or how 'good' or 'bad' they are.. if they stay down then they are all good! i lived on mashed potato, salt & vinegar crisps and dry white toast for months!
i really dont know why they dont come up with something to help with hyperemesis.. any of the meds they will give dont seem to help anyone! most of us have tried them all and given up with them too! Different things seem to help different people, but here are the things that did / didnt work for me

things that worked
.........................
*minute bits of dry cracker.. (i too was always sick the second i woke, so i used to set my alarm for about 5.30am, eat a tiny bit of cracker & take a cyclazine, and TRY to go back to sleep.. when i managed too, i usually felt slightly better on waking again
*lying completly still for most of the day, i literally lay without moving for hours on end as the smallest movement would set me off again!
*totally forbidding OH to eat anything with a smell in the house at all.. NO food smells!
*tiny little sips of water.. not even enough to swallow, just enough to wet your mouth a bit.. if you do that often enough you get a good amount of fluid in but its being absorbed in your mouth rather than going into your tummy to throw up again!
* giving up on housework / going to work / travelling in a car / trying to maintain friendships / relationships... i just didnt have the energy for anything other than staying hydrated and getting a wee bit of nourishment
* eating little and often.. a bite of a cracker every 30 mins or so.. tends to be worse on an empty tummy which is why you are suffering in the mornings.. some girls benefit from setting their alarm every few hours overnight, to avoid this!

things that didnt help
********************
*trying to keep busy to 'take my mind off it' as people who dont get it suggest
any movement made me way worse, so keeping 'busy' made me worse
* ginger.... burns like a bitch on the way back up again!
* chammomile tea.. it was like throwing up shampoo
* gaviscon... like throwing up shaving foam lol
* cyclazine, metclorpromide, zantac, and any other antiemetic other than zofran, which they only give as an inpatient ;-(
* eating more than a few mouthfuls at a time.. with hyperemesis food tends to lie about in your belly longer than usual, so eating too much will usually result in it coming back up!

its just trial and error really to find out what works for you... im so sorry you are going thru this :-(
i got the burst capillaries too.. i used to be throwing up and wretching so hard that i would pee myself, and have a nose bleed.. it was miserable :-(


----------



## NIfirsttimer

hey squish.. welcome to the thread! im sorry you are suffering.. its really miserable :-(

i think if you are able to find even a few things that stay down then eat them! it doesnt really matter what they are or how 'good' or 'bad' they are.. if they stay down then they are all good! i lived on mashed potato, salt & vinegar crisps and dry white toast for months!
i really dont know why they dont come up with something to help with hyperemesis.. any of the meds they will give dont seem to help anyone! most of us have tried them all and given up with them too! Different things seem to help different people, but here are the things that did / didnt work for me

things that worked
.........................
*minute bits of dry cracker.. (i too was always sick the second i woke, so i used to set my alarm for about 5.30am, eat a tiny bit of cracker & take a cyclazine, and TRY to go back to sleep.. when i managed too, i usually felt slightly better on waking again
*lying completly still for most of the day, i literally lay without moving for hours on end as the smallest movement would set me off again!
*totally forbidding OH to eat anything with a smell in the house at all.. NO food smells!
*tiny little sips of water.. not even enough to swallow, just enough to wet your mouth a bit.. if you do that often enough you get a good amount of fluid in but its being absorbed in your mouth rather than going into your tummy to throw up again!
* giving up on housework / going to work / travelling in a car / trying to maintain friendships / relationships... i just didnt have the energy for anything other than staying hydrated and getting a wee bit of nourishment
* eating little and often.. a bite of a cracker every 30 mins or so.. tends to be worse on an empty tummy which is why you are suffering in the mornings.. some girls benefit from setting their alarm every few hours overnight, to avoid this!

things that didnt help
********************
*trying to keep busy to 'take my mind off it' as people who dont get it suggest
any movement made me way worse, so keeping 'busy' made me worse
* ginger.... burns like a bitch on the way back up again!
* chammomile tea.. it was like throwing up shampoo
* gaviscon... like throwing up shaving foam lol
* cyclazine, metclorpromide, zantac, and any other antiemetic other than zofran, which they only give as an inpatient ;-(
* eating more than a few mouthfuls at a time.. with hyperemesis food tends to lie about in your belly longer than usual, so eating too much will usually result in it coming back up!

its just trial and error really to find out what works for you... im so sorry you are going thru this :-(
i got the burst capillaries too.. i used to be throwing up and wretching so hard that i would pee myself, and have a nose bleed.. it was miserable :-(


----------



## craftymum

aw Claire I'm sorry you're still feeling so ill, I really don't know how you manage with hollie to look after too you're a star and I know it really doesn't feel like it now but it will all be worth it in the end. Kat, loving Roo's picture - she'll prob hate you for it when you're showing it to the 1st boyfriend lol!!
Jacob had his new bottles last night and he managed to eat a bit more and actually slept from around 3am to 6:30 this morning which was great, we even managed to get out for lunch today and he slept the whole way through that so we had a lovely lunch, I had goats cheese fritters with tomato chutney and they were absolutely to die for - I only ate half of it but it felt so good to eat something like that and to have a glass of diet coke too! I never thought I'd see the day! 
I will stick my head in to keep up on here as much as I can, it's just hard at the minute as I rarely get a minute but hopefully we will get Jacob settled into some sort of a routine soon, I've barely lifted my laptop since I got home, it's so weird as before I'd nothing else to do but sit on computer all day. Now I just need to get used to the mega planning that is needed to go out for even the shortest trip. Hope everyone else is well and hope you have a better day tomorrow Claire xxx


----------



## teal

Hello :flower: 

I never noticed this thread before. 

I also have hyperemesis. I've given up on waiting for it to pass :(


----------



## NIfirsttimer

hey hun & welcome 

its miserable isnt it :-(
i was very sick the whole way thru my pregnancy, right up until the day i gave birth! the good news is it went as soon as my daughter was born, and i feel amazing now 

have you have to be honspitalised at all hun? thats gotta be the worst bit.. ugh.
does anything work for you?


----------



## NIfirsttimer

yay we have a new home in the gestational complications bit!!!
thanks admin!


----------



## teal

NIfirsttimer said:


> hey hun & welcome
> 
> its miserable isnt it :-(
> i was very sick the whole way thru my pregnancy, right up until the day i gave birth! the good news is it went as soon as my daughter was born, and i feel amazing now
> 
> have you have to be honspitalised at all hun? thats gotta be the worst bit.. ugh.
> does anything work for you?

I'm glad to hear you say it went away as soon as you had your daughter! 
I agree being hospitalised has to be one of the worst bits :( I've not been in the hospital since 16 weeks but my doctor has been monitoring for dehydration - (which was just taking urine samples)

I'm still sick just about every day but some days are definitely worse than others. Even though I know it's my stomach muscles but I start to worry when I feel sore from being sick so much. 

It's frustrating when people comment about how the sickness should be better by now when it isn't. Just have to keep telling myself it will be worth it in the end xx


----------



## claire99991

ooo a new home i thought the thread had been shut down because i was the only one in it now! lol but hey we have a new member teal welcome im so sorry you have to join this thread as its not a nice one but all the girls are lovely and supportive, ive been sick since 5 weeks up to 15 times a day and ive now given up any hope of it going away! carnt wait till i can enjoy a meal without worrying or feeling sick or having a awful bitter taste in my mouth all the time :(


----------



## soozys1902

teal said:


> NIfirsttimer said:
> 
> 
> hey hun & welcome
> 
> its miserable isnt it :-(
> i was very sick the whole way thru my pregnancy, right up until the day i gave birth! the good news is it went as soon as my daughter was born, and i feel amazing now
> 
> have you have to be honspitalised at all hun? thats gotta be the worst bit.. ugh.
> does anything work for you?
> 
> I'm glad to hear you say it went away as soon as you had your daughter!
> I agree being hospitalised has to be one of the worst bits :( I've not been in the hospital since 16 weeks but my doctor has been monitoring for dehydration - (which was just taking urine samples)
> 
> I'm still sick just about every day but some days are definitely worse than others. Even though I know it's my stomach muscles but I start to worry when I feel sore from being sick so much.
> 
> It's frustrating when people comment about how the sickness should be better by now when it isn't. Just have to keep telling myself it will be worth it in the end xxClick to expand...

I totally agree. its so hard. Ive been in hospital now 4 times. At times in nausous but thats the best ill get and im still sick alot. Im glad to hear that once baby is born its gone, id be scared if it stayed for a while :growlmad:

The only people ive had comment on my sickness is doctors they told me it would pass and keep telling me now even,,,,, uggggghhhhh HELLO IM 31 WEEKS DONT THINK ITLL PASS DO YOU


----------



## claire99991

i no i love the way my doctor and midwife say to me 'well its not ideal your still being sick but it should pass soon' im thinking its really not going to pass now is it you idiots!


----------



## NIfirsttimer

ugh why do people bother saying that.. it only makes us feel worse!!

i was in & out of hosp too.. it was miserable, i did get a bit of relief towards the end, i was still sick every day, usually a good few times, but the last few weeks i was able to eat a bit in the evenings, which really helped!

literally as soon as i delivered the placenta, i felt better! no more nausea, and within about an hour of giving birth id eaten about 20 slices of toast AND a mcdonalds!!!!!!!!

hang in there girlies!


----------



## Dream.A.Dream

Hello :wave: 

Don't know if people will remember me, I have hyperemesis too. Mine got a bit better between weeks 12 and 16 (only sick once a day or so) so I felt like I shouldn't post in here anymore. But now it's back, being sick at least twice a day. Urgh, my docs have at least been realistic and told me to accept I'll probably have it all the way through xx


----------



## claire99991

aw katy sorry your still being so sick :( hope your managing to keep sum food and fluids down xxx


----------



## pregnantbride

HER is nooo fun. I had it for 7 1/2 months while pregnant with Keagan...I am SO lucky to get out of it this pregnancy! 

Along with Gestational Diabetes....it was miserable!!


----------



## lola1985

HER is why u know god is a man, coz if he was a woman there is no way it would exsist!! haha was hospitalised last week for 2 nights rehydration n dangerous ketone level in urine, come out on stematil but its stopped working as of friday n been even worse than before! having bad nosebleeds too. think im prob gonna be hospitalised again soon, finding it hard to pass any good amount of urine. this sucks big time, had it with all of my pregnancies, boo! x x x x

https://tickers.baby-gaga.com/p/dev133pr___.png

https://www.justparents.co.uk/images/genderpred/predictedBoy.gif

always with us my angel 26/08/2004
our beautiful angel just couldnt hang on 10/06/2009


----------



## neverknew50

hi all, 
just out of hospital, following admission to have fluids. i probably should of gone to gp sooner, have lost 9 lb since getting pregnant not ate proper meal in 8 weeks, severe nausea coupled with vomiting if i eat more than a spoonful of anything. I finally went to gp crying, depressed, dizziness & headaches, lots of ketones. this has seriously ruled my life for 8 weeks, i have been so down, god knows how i dragged myself to work everyday. anyway now off for a week to get better, napping trying to build my self back up. i have been prescribed maxalon, doc said it as safe but lots of conflicting stuff on internet- advice please girls? im so glad to have found this group. never let it be said pregnancy is not an illness- because true hyperemisis sufferers know it can be........ am going to buy my first little baby something, to spur me on x


----------



## teal

I hope everyone is feeling as good as they can today :hugs:


----------



## NIfirsttimer

well hello everyone!!!! it seems there are more of us that i thought... where were you all hiding!!!?? i see we have ANOTHER ni HG sufferer too! what is it about NI!!!!?? thats 4 of us here so far! whereabouts in NI are you hun?

neverknew.... i THINK maxalon is a brand name for metchlorpromide? i took it for a good part of my pregnancy, i know it helped sam, but it didnt do me much good... it works by emptying your tummy quickly, so yeah theres nothing to throw up, but i was always much worse on an empty tummy so they made me worse. stematil doped me up so much i hated that, cyclazine was the best for me, it did make me drowsy but the did keep the nausea at bay for an hour or so each time.. better than nothing! the only thing that really worked for me was zofran, but i only got that via IV when i was in hosp each time, so as soon as i was discharged, it was back to throwing up 50 times a day!

the good news is its true, it REALLY does go when baby is born, i was so sure mine wouldnt, that i had somehow trained my body to just vomit constantly, and i swore id never eat properly again, but i SO am!! even lou.. she was SO bad and shes enjoying all sorts of foods already, its amazing. the other good news is that it really rarely effects the baby.. i was sick the whole way thru, barely eating, lost 3st, and on aall sorts of meds, and i had a happy healthy baby girl who is thriving and on the 95th centile now! Lou had a happy healthy baby boy just last week, and he too is doing fab! i think there is also some truth in the 'horrible pregnancy = easy birth' thing, as lou & i both had great births in the midwife led unit locally, with only gas & air, so thats something to look forward to (well.. u know what i mean lol!)
stick around girls.. i know this board kept me going at times when i really felt so low, and if you can be bothered, there is also some really good advice spread over the 88 pages!!

seriously tho.. i feel for you all. its such a horrible condition, and it just totally ruins what should be such a lovely time in our lives.. it feels like you will never be a normal person again, and there are times when you just want to die / be not pregnant anymore. that might sound dramatic or insensitive to some, but i know you girlies will know what i mean!
big hugs.. hang in there, 
k xxx


----------



## teal

NIfirsttimer - thank you for that :flower: it's really reassuring to know that it will go away eventually. Even if it's not until the baby is here it's good to know there is an end somewhere. Even though I've been told it won't affect the baby it's still something I worry about. I really do panic when I'm being sick that much that it hurts my stomach muscles to the point I can barely sit up straight :(

Sometimes I feel really guilty for feeling so awful :( 
I just hear everyone around me saying the second trimester is the best one because you start feeling great and can enjoy it. Don't get me wrong I love feeling my baby kicking and I'm enjoying seeing the bump grow. It's just so hard to really enjoy it when I feel sick, weak, generally really horrible. 

I'm glad I've found this thread. It's sad to see you girls going through the same thing but it's nice to feel less alone in it all xx


----------



## NIfirsttimer

honestly hun.. try not to worry (although i know i did plenty of it!) my stomach muscles used to be so sore.. along with every other muscle, but it really doesnt effect baby.. it just hurts us!
yeah.. its hard to see other people blooming and loving being pregnant when you are glowing green and feeling like you might die :-( i dont say this lightly, and i really dont want any lurkers etc to take it the wrong way as i ADORE ruby with every ounce of my being, but there were times during my pregnancy where i really REALLY didnt want to be pregnant anymore. i would never have done anything about it obviously, but i thought about it lots. i was in hosp at around 14 weeks, that was my worst time, i was so dehydrated that i was hallucinating & totally incapable of stringing a coherent sentance together, and that night i remember lying in my hospital bed sobbing my heart out and wanting to die. i think if someone had come to me that night and offered to make me 'unpregnant' id have seriously considered it. people who havent been there dont understand how i could feel like that. but i did. :-( 
that said.. i spent 9 months saying NEVER AGAIN, and feeling like no matter how much i loved her, it would never be worth the suffering.. but you know what, she is SOOOO worth it, and i cant wait to do it again!


----------



## Dream.A.Dream

NIfirsttimer said:


> honestly hun.. try not to worry (although i know i did plenty of it!) my stomach muscles used to be so sore.. along with every other muscle, but it really doesnt effect baby.. it just hurts us!
> yeah.. its hard to see other people blooming and loving being pregnant when you are glowing green and feeling like you might die :-( i dont say this lightly, and i really dont want any lurkers etc to take it the wrong way as i ADORE ruby with every ounce of my being, but there were times during my pregnancy where i really REALLY didnt want to be pregnant anymore. i would never have done anything about it obviously, but i thought about it lots. i was in hosp at around 14 weeks, that was my worst time, i was so dehydrated that i was hallucinating & totally incapable of stringing a coherent sentance together, and that night i remember lying in my hospital bed sobbing my heart out and wanting to die. i think if someone had come to me that night and offered to make me 'unpregnant' id have seriously considered it. people who havent been there dont understand how i could feel like that. but i did. :-(
> that said.. i spent 9 months saying NEVER AGAIN, and feeling like no matter how much i loved her, it would never be worth the suffering.. but you know what, she is SOOOO worth it, and i cant wait to do it again!

That reassures me a lot, I'm definitely feeling at the minute that my little man will probably be an only child. Part of me is hopeful that if I were to have another there is a chance I could be lucky and not have this again. I'm really struggling at the minute, signed off work with it but not getting much family support. OH is great, but my mum just keeps nagging me about work which is stressing me out and really getting me down xx


----------



## craftymum

Wow I can't believe all the new girls on here now! I'm so sorry that you are all suffering too, it really is horrible but like Kat says it does pass as soon as baby is born - for me the sickness left me completely by the following day after having Jacob and I had been sick since I was 6 weeks pregnant. All I can really say is rest rest rest and try to eat and drink what you can when you can, even if you are sick your body will absorb some of it as I lost loads of weight was in and out of hospital on the drip and like Kat the only drug I felt worked was zofran which they wont prescribe here as it's saved for hospital situations only. There were so many days I just wished that my pregnancy would end and I feel so bad for thinking like that but HG does make you feel so desperate and isolated. My wee man is now 11 days old and is doing great he was born 12 days early weighing in at ahealthy 7pound 2.5 oz and he now weighs 7 pound 6oz and he is so worth every day I suffered I just can't stop looking at him and cuddling him though I def don't want to do it again but I had other problems in my pregnancy as well as HG and I also have a 16 year old daughter so I think that's enough for me lol!
My labour and birth was relatively quick (less than 12 hours) and free from complications even though I had a back to back labour and he didn't turn at last minute so he came out into the water looking up at me (very surreal) and usually when they come out that way there are usually complications but I guess someone up there along with my wee man were all looking out for me after everything I'd been through and I didn't even need as much as one stitch. Basically I think I'm just trying to say that although my pregnancy was so hard and felt so long the end was so worth it and I wouldn't change a thing now as I can't imagine being without him now, I was so worried I would resent him or feel depressed when he was born but I love him to bits and just can't put him down for a minute. Hang in there and just try to take each day as it comes and forget about housework etc just take things so easy and you will all get there in the end and try to remember that us HG girls seem to have really strong healthy babies too.
Big hugs to you all and if you have time def read through this thread from the start as it will help you to see that everyone here knows what you are feeling like now and there are some really good tips too which may help you cope with it all a bit better.
Hope everyone is having as good a day as possible today, thinking of you all xxx


----------



## Dream.A.Dream

Craftymum and NIfirsttimer I was hoping you might be able to give me some advice. My work called me today, and my boss has said that if I am still off sick they can forcibly start my maternity leave at 29 weeks. According to everything I've read they can only do this after 36 weeks. Do you have any advice for me? I just got a new sick note from the docs yesterday for another 3 weeks, taking me up to 25 weeks and so now I'm worried. OH is currently jobless and if they're gonna forcibly start my maternity at 29 weeks I'm screwed. I will probably be homeless by the time bubs arrives if they do this :( xx


----------



## NIfirsttimer

awh katy thats so horrible of them to put this on you! its all you need!
luckily my work were really good about it all. they did request my medical notes from gp & hosp to prove it was all legit, but as soon as they got those i was fine...
my understanding of it is that your employer has the right to force your maternity leave early if you are absent from work in the 4 weeks prior to your baby's due date, with a pregnancy related condition. so i think you are right in what you say about 36 weeks. 
anything prior to that should be considered as normal sick leave.
this might help...
https://www.direct.gov.uk/en/Parent...ilies/Pregnancyandmaternityrights/DG_10039631


----------



## Dream.A.Dream

That's what I thought too. To be honest I intended to go on maternity leave at 36 weeks anyway, because I know that I'll prob still be being sick so it'll auto start anyway, and I think have about 3 or 4 weeks of annual leave to take before then, so really I would have been leaving at 32 weeks anyway. So it's only 3 weeks i guess, it's just if they force me onto maternity at 29 weeks I can't take those holidays so I'll be on half pay about 3 months sooner than expected :( xx

ETA: Apparently she's coming out to do a home visit because I've been off ill for a while so I'll just have to talk to her about it then and hopefully will manage not to get upset. xx


----------



## NIfirsttimer

just get upset if you need to hun. theres no point hiding it, they need to see that theres no way you are fit for work!
re your holidays.. i THINK that you are entitled to take any annual leave immediatly before or after your maternity, regardless of when your mat leave actually starts, so its worth checking that out too....


----------



## NIfirsttimer

just get upset if you need to hun. theres no point hiding it, they need to see that theres no way you are fit for work!
re your holidays.. i THINK that you are entitled to take any annual leave immediatly before or after your maternity, regardless of when your mat leave actually starts, so its worth checking that out too....


----------



## NIfirsttimer

oops.. double post ;-D


----------



## neverknew50

evening all, 
just reading through this thread its so helpful to know these thoughts are normal. im worried bout the effects on bubs so reassured by your comments. katy- id check with your HR dept hun, they should give you all the info you need. x


----------



## craftymum

katy said:


> Craftymum and NIfirsttimer I was hoping you might be able to give me some advice. My work called me today, and my boss has said that if I am still off sick they can forcibly start my maternity leave at 29 weeks. According to everything I've read they can only do this after 36 weeks. Do you have any advice for me? I just got a new sick note from the docs yesterday for another 3 weeks, taking me up to 25 weeks and so now I'm worried. OH is currently jobless and if they're gonna forcibly start my maternity at 29 weeks I'm screwed. I will probably be homeless by the time bubs arrives if they do this :( xx

katy I think they used to be able to force you to take mat leave at 29 weeks but it's all changed now and they can force you to start your leave at 36 weeks and not 29 which is good as you want as much time as you can with your baby after. Just keep going to your Doctor for a new sick line, I had to get a new one every 4 weeks right from the end of Feb until I started my maternity leave in September


----------



## teal

Katy I hope your home visit goes well :hugs:


----------



## Dream.A.Dream

Having a really bad today, can't stop being sick. xx


----------



## NIfirsttimer

awkk katy.. does nothing help?

lying totally still on your side?
wee bits of cracker?
lime juice?

have you been able to keep any fluids down at all hun?
i really feel for you :-(


----------



## Dream.A.Dream

Managing to keep down the cup of tea I'm drinking so far, not a lot else though. No food seems to want to stay put today xx


----------



## NIfirsttimer

just stick with the liquids then... they are the important bit!
big hugs.. hang in there xxxx


----------



## craftymum

aww Katy big hugs, it's really awful isn't it. I found for a while the only fluid I could drink was fizzy lime and I had to sip it really slowly through a straw but I then got to a point where all I could drink was really hot tea and nothing else. Try as much as you can to get some fluids into you even if it's sucking on ice pops or lollies.


----------



## NIfirsttimer

warm water used to work for me.... not hot just warm.


----------



## BumpyCake

Well, you can officially count me in as a hyperemesis sufferer. So far, I spent one night in the hospital getting fluids and a second time I was there getting only one bag so it was a quicker visit.

In addition, since I throw up so violently, I pulled a muscle somewhere and it restricts my breathing. Luckily, I have a very understanding doctor who is willing to offer me whatever I need to feel a little more normal. Therefore, I take Reglan and Phenergen for nausea and Flexeril for a a muscle relaxer.

I haven't had solid food in days and don't get out because the more mobile I am, the more sick I feel.

I sure hope this goes away after first tri like so many have said. Keeping my fingers crossed. Hope everyone else feels better too.


----------



## NIfirsttimer

awhh hun sorry to hear you are suffering.. its not much fun at all is it :-(
hope you start to feel better soon. Do you find the meds helping? not a lot worked for me med wise, although i too was lucky to have an understanding GP who tried lots to help me... it makes a big difference to have someone taking it seriously!


----------



## Dream.A.Dream

Hope your's goes away soon for you. Good that you have a supportive doctor. I think my doctor would say there was nothing they could do even if I walked in with my head hanging off lol xx


----------



## Kitty23

Can I join? Got diagnosed by my lovely doctor on friday, and bleugh I don't know how I am coping with this. Its horrid isnt it. Horrid isnt even the bloody word. My GP has given me some anti sickness tabs called M something but they have been no help so I'm going back tomorrow to get some new tablets. I've lost 2 stone in a month so far :(. I'm off work this week on holiday and I don't know how I am going to cope going back. All day I am being violently sick , pulling my muscles and just blah :cry::cry::cry: I hope it stops soon :( 
xxxx


----------



## NIfirsttimer

oh girls.. you all have my sympathies. i still havent forgotten how horrible it is!
i was sick every day (except one or two) from 6th november to 9th July, sometimes 50+times a day. its SO hard just to fuction isnt it!

kitty... are your tablets metclorpromide? or maxalon?

if your dr is helpful, ask about cyclazine (sometimes branded as valoid) they worked best for me, the didnt take it away, but eased it a little, worth a try

have any of you tried the sickness wristbands? i wore mine for months, not sure how much they helped, but again, worth a try!


----------



## NIfirsttimer

and OMG its triplets!!!! amazing!!! congrats ;-)


----------



## Tulipa

Hi Ladies,

Can I please join ye too? Pregnant for the second time. Had hyperemesis on my first pregnancy, sick up to 34 weeks & my daughter was born at 37 weeks. (but she is worth all the suffering :) )

I'm 22 weeks now and have been seriously sick since 5wks. Have been in hospital for days for rehyration and spent weeks up and down every second/third day for fluids. Vomited blood for days aswell and throat so raw I couldn't swollow anything :(

Tried so many meds during the first few weeks of sickness - 
Valoid tablets - couldn't keep them down & they were vile coming back up.
Maxalon - didn't work
Zoton (an antacid) - didn't work
Stemetil - made me feel worse - chest pains, increased nausea etc.
There were a few more but I can't remember the names.
Zofran - Brillient drug :) best ever :) was getting it IV in the hospital and when I was in & out for fluids. Doc in hospital perscribed me zofron suppository's because I couldn't keep down tablets. And they are great. I get a few good hours a day out of them.

Had lost huge amount of weight (over 15% but stopped weighing myself). Since I've been on the zofran I haven't lost any more weigh (haven't gained anything either) so all bump at the moment :). 

I noticed in some of the posts that some people have difficulty getting zofran from their doctors but I would suggest that asking again & again untill they give them to you. I know they are expensive but worth it. 

Hope everyone else sees the light at the end of the tunnel soon.

Thanks

Tulipa


----------



## Dream.A.Dream

NIfirsttimer said:


> oh girls.. you all have my sympathies. i still havent forgotten how horrible it is!
> i was sick every day (except one or two) from 6th november to 9th July, sometimes 50+times a day. its SO hard just to fuction isnt it!
> 
> kitty... are your tablets metclorpromide? or maxalon?
> 
> if your dr is helpful, ask about cyclazine (sometimes branded as valoid) they worked best for me, the didnt take it away, but eased it a little, worth a try
> 
> have any of you tried the sickness wristbands? i wore mine for months, not sure how much they helped, but again, worth a try!

I tried those wristbands but they really hurt my wrists! 

Kitty- Sorry to hear you're suffering. Of what I've been prescribed so far I also liked cyclizine the best. Congrats on having triplets though! So exciting. My advice would be, get your doctor to sign you off work, there is nothing worse than trying to struggle through a work day whilst being sick constantly xx


----------



## NIfirsttimer

yep zofran worked brill for me... they doc just WOULDNT give it no matter how much i begged as he said it was the least safe. the hosp gave me it each time on IV tho and it worked a treat!


----------



## Kitty23

NIfirsttimer said:


> oh girls.. you all have my sympathies. i still havent forgotten how horrible it is!
> i was sick every day (except one or two) from 6th november to 9th July, sometimes 50+times a day. its SO hard just to fuction isnt it!
> 
> kitty... are your tablets metclorpromide? or maxalon?
> 
> if your dr is helpful, ask about cyclazine (sometimes branded as valoid) they worked best for me, the didnt take it away, but eased it a little, worth a try
> 
> have any of you tried the sickness wristbands? i wore mine for months, not sure how much they helped, but again, worth a try!


Thanks yup its metclorpromide, I'm phoning my GP today to ask for something different. Some days the sickness is so bad that my DH has to stay home to care for me, which isn't good for his job obviously. 

I tried the wristbands and did bugger all lol. 

What really pees me off is some of my family and the in laws who assume its " just bad morning sickness" and it will "pass after 12 weeks" rahhhh! I feel like showing them exactly what I go through from 3am to bed time every bloody day lol! I know they mean well but its so annoying when people down play how unbelievably horrendous you feel. God I'm grumpy lol!

The thing with being signed off sick is the money, I would only get SSP of £75 a week, meaning my poor Dh would have to put in overtime every weekend to make ends meet :( Why is nothing bloody easy!

So far today I havent been horrendous been sick 3 times this morning, had 3 spoonfuls of coco pops :) better than nothing eh?

How's everyone else been today? xxx


----------



## NIfirsttimer

metclorpromide works by emptying your stomach of food quickly, so if you are worst on an empty tum as i was then its not going to help at all :-(
ugh i too hated the 'oh its just morning sickness' comments. i WISHED and prayed to only have normal morning sickness!!!
fatigue is big part of it hun, work isnt going to help at all, its the last place u need to be right now so if there is ANY way of making ends meet then its worth it

have u tried mashed potato? that sometimes stayed down for me if i ate it a spoonful every 30mins or so...


----------



## Dragonfly

I was so sick when i was pregnant, more than twice a day and fouldnt eat right at all. I was sick up to the labour. Docs wouldnt give me anything, they kept saying it would go away by week this and that and it never did. I was chucking so much I lost teeth. At the end I was getting up in the night at the exact same time to throw up! very weird that was. 4am on the dot. It was always after my breakfast not before. So I had to change what i ate so as it wouldnt hurt on the way back up. all these poeple where coming up and giving things to try, old wives tales most of them as i threw them all up to. Poeple where saying I wasnt normal . Even my other half said once I was making myself sick! said i would do damage to my baby being sick, which is untrue! I was voilenty throwing up, most the time I didnt get to the loo. It was horrible. i lost weight at the start )put it all on and more now though)/ 
Absolulty nothing that wasnt medical helped :( not with me. I didnt even get any medical things I was just told to drink loads. 

Knocked my fear of vomitting out of me anyway. I know I couldnt be more sick in throwing up than I was then so nothing is as bad. I would get pregnant again, I just hope if i do I wont spent the whole time in the house either in bed or with my head down a loo choking.


----------



## Kitty23

NIfirsttimer said:


> metclorpromide works by emptying your stomach of food quickly, so if you are worst on an empty tum as i was then its not going to help at all :-(
> ugh i too hated the 'oh its just morning sickness' comments. i WISHED and prayed to only have normal morning sickness!!!
> fatigue is big part of it hun, work isnt going to help at all, its the last place u need to be right now so if there is ANY way of making ends meet then its worth it
> 
> have u tried mashed potato? that sometimes stayed down for me if i ate it a spoonful every 30mins or so...

I didn't know it worked by emptying your stomach quickly, your a fountain of knowledge on this thanks lol! I phoned the gp and I'm to make an appointment tomorrow she says there's one more tablet I can try before its injections. Has anyone else had injections?

I know your right I really can't be at work right now, I just worry about my Dh working himself to hard, he's such a darling he wouldn't complain in the slightest. I'm also worried about people assuming I'm lazy because its just " morning sickness" :(

I'll try the mash potato thanks, Dh will have to make it when he gets home, I can't even go into the kitchen without being sick so all my "food" lol is on the coffee table :(

Tell me it gets better lol xxx


----------



## Kitty23

Dragonfly said:


> I was so sick when i was pregnant, more than twice a day and fouldnt eat right at all. I was sick up to the labour. Docs wouldnt give me anything, they kept saying it would go away by week this and that and it never did. I was chucking so much I lost teeth. At the end I was getting up in the night at the exact same time to throw up! very weird that was. 4am on the dot. It was always after my breakfast not before. So I had to change what i ate so as it wouldnt hurt on the way back up. all these poeple where coming up and giving things to try, old wives tales most of them as i threw them all up to. Poeple where saying I wasnt normal . Even my other half said once I was making myself sick! said i would do damage to my baby being sick, which is untrue! I was voilenty throwing up, most the time I didnt get to the loo. It was horrible. i lost weight at the start )put it all on and more now though)/
> Absolulty nothing that wasnt medical helped :( not with me. I didnt even get any medical things I was just told to drink loads.
> 
> 
> Knocked my fear of vomitting out of me anyway. I know I couldnt be more sick in throwing up than I was then so nothing is as bad. I would get pregnant again, I just hope if i do I wont spent the whole time in the house either in bed or with my head down a loo choking.

Thats terrible dragonfly!!! You poor thing. If you do get pregnant again please change doctors theres no need for you not to have any help you poor thing. :hugs:xxx


----------



## BumpyCake

I tried Zofran for a couple of days and it didn't work out that well for me even though it sounds like it's the preferred drug. It's about $300 for the brand name drug but if you have good insurance, it could be worth it.

Instead, I take a Reglan tablet in the morning and fall back asleep for a couple of hours. Six hours later and every six hours thereafter, I use a Phenergen suppository. It has cut down on the vomitting but it hasn't completely eliminated it. 

Q: How will you know if you need fluids?

I needed them twice and I feel like I could use some more but that means that I have to go all the way to the Emergency Room. Can we use those at-home tests for Ketones that people use on the Atkins diet?


----------



## Dream.A.Dream

BumpyCake said:


> I tried Zofran for a couple of days and it didn't work out that well for me even though it sounds like it's the preferred drug. It's about $300 for the brand name drug but if you have good insurance, it could be worth it.
> 
> Instead, I take a Reglan tablet in the morning and fall back asleep for a couple of hours. Six hours later and every six hours thereafter, I use a Phenergen suppository. It has cut down on the vomitting but it hasn't completely eliminated it.
> 
> Q: How will you know if you need fluids?
> 
> I needed them twice and I feel like I could use some more but that means that I have to go all the way to the Emergency Room. Can we use those at-home tests for Ketones that people use on the Atkins diet?

You can test for your own ketones but if you feel really awful you're best going to hospital. I knew I needed fluids because I was fainting, couldn't stand up and was almost seeing things 

I'm worst in the mornings too which is why no tablets work for me xx


----------



## teal

I know when I'm needing fluids because I start feeling really faint/dizzy. My doctor has advised whenever I do feel faint it's best to go to the hospital to get checked. 

I've been signed off again today. I was off work from 6 weeks until just after 16 weeks. I was initially back on reduced hours which gradually increased until full time again but I just feel awful. I kept just leaving early and it wasn't helping. I've had another really bad day today so my doctor has signed me off again. :(


----------



## Stilletto_Sam

:hugs: to all the new girls. Sorry to have to find you here IYKWIM. Hoping for better days ahead for you all. Hope this thread is of use to you and that you find the moral support you need through these difficult days.


:flower:


XXX


----------



## luckdragon

i've just come out of hisptal with this :-( been suffering from 6 weeks to now!!! its nasty! and my thorat is soooo sore from being sick. also i work in call centre so thats not good either!! xxxxx


----------



## NIfirsttimer

never ignore the signs of dehydration girls. i made the mistake of doing this at about 16 weeks because i REALLY didnt want to go back into hosp, and i ended up in a right state, deleriois, hallucinating, talking jibberish.. thats when its dangerous, it took bags and bags and bags of fluids and vits & potassium to put me right that time. 
the main thigs to look out for are..
* dark urine / inability to pee
* chills / fever
* extreme thirst
* headache
* cramps
* blurred vision
*fainting / feeling faint / dizzy / head rushes

any of those and u need to see your dr / hosp right away!

i never had the injections, my gp said they didnt offer them for Hg, although i would gladly have taken them if id had half a chance! the zofran i got via IV each time i was in hosp, other than that it was just pills, its probably cyclazine your dr will try next, it worked best for me, although when you do have to throw them up they are VILE!

chins up girls, there IS an end, & for some it comes sooner than others, just keep fighting and fighting and dont give in to it, and you will get there!!! (and i GUARANTEE it will be worth it even tho i know now it feels like it wont!)
xxxx


----------



## Kitty23

Got back from the drs she made me an emergency appt, and she prescribed me prochlorperazine ( stemtil) so will start those today and fingers crossed they help.

I was sick in the drs surgery :( not fun. I couldn't do a wee sample either because I'm not drinking enough. I've to go back next week to see how these tablets go :) xxx


----------



## NIfirsttimer

hope the stematil works for you hun... it made me very drowsy but in a way thts good cos it gets you a few hours sleep!
keep us posted xx

oh meant to add... some GP;s will prescribe ketostix so that you can monitor your keytones at home, that way you can keep a daily eye on how dehydrated you are x


----------



## Kitty23

NIfirsttimer said:


> hope the stematil works for you hun... it made me very drowsy but in a way thts good cos it gets you a few hours sleep!
> keep us posted xx
> 
> oh meant to add... some GP;s will prescribe ketostix so that you can monitor your keytones at home, that way you can keep a daily eye on how dehydrated you are x

Thanks :) The drowsyness doesnt sound too bad lol. I've got some really bad chest/back pain and sleeping is agony at the mo so anything that helps would be great! I will ask about the ketostix, I actually think my mum might have some ( shes a nurse) I will ask her to. 
xxx


----------



## NIfirsttimer

isnt the public throwing up the worst...
i toow as sick at the dr's loads... and in the shop across from my house lol. and in the big giant marble reception at the hospital...and in the street loads, people esp love to stare at that one!


----------



## teal

I hate the public throwing up. I even hate being sick in the toilets at work. At least being signed off I can stay in the house and be sick in my own toilet. 

Kitty - I hope the stemetil helps you. :hugs:

NIfirsttimer - thank you for all your positive posts! It does make a difference knowing that there is an end to it.. eventually! xx


----------



## NIfirsttimer

awhh thanks hun.. i remember how miserable it feels so if i can help you girls i will try!! 
and trust me.. i wasnt always this positive lol!


----------



## Dragonfly

should try being me i have a fear of throwing up in public! so I used to take massive panic attacks when i had to go for scans and apps. It was horrible! i would have a vomit bag in my bag just in case and wouldnt go anywhere there wasnt a toilet right at hand. I didnt leave the house only for them scans, couldnt go for a walk witrh swollens ankles and throwing up, i dont think my neighbours wanted to see that. I wouldnt even go to friends houses or shopping with anyone in case I was sick in a shop, imagine being sick all over mothercare! how embarassing. i would die. I couldnt cope with the embarassment and i know poeple will say its only sick but i couldnt. The panic of it happening would freak me out and make it happen. Even when I was getting my hair cut at my house i remember having to ask the hair dresser to give me a min as i was chucking up my lunch. I hope if i do get preg again my body wont react like that.


----------



## Dream.A.Dream

I also have a fear of throwing up in public so I don't go out. Anything I need I order from the internet. 

NIfirsttimer- when you have fluids and they give you potassium what is that for? I had that too when I was admitted but didn't know what it was for. I thought it might have been given my mistake but maybe not. Think that was the 3rd or 4th bag I had though (I lost count) xx


----------



## NIfirsttimer

yeah i got it a lot too.. sodium & potassium. i might be wrong but i think that those are both electrolytes (sp) so when you become very dehydrated, your sodium & potassium both get very low, which is dangerous, so when they pump u full of fluids they need to replace those too.....
have u had the gross yellow vitamin 'banana bag'? ugh gives you the worst taste!


----------



## Dream.A.Dream

Nope, don't think I've had that. Something to be glad about by the sounds of it xx


----------



## craftymum

yuk the yellow bag is horrible! I never left the house either for months but not cos I was scared of throwing up in public, I just never had the energy to even get out of my bed for so long. I used to hate ante natal appointments as I always fainted when I went out and the effort required to get ready was hell. I also got the comments about morning sickness which really used to hack me off, people just don't seem to get it at all, they think we're just making it all up or something.


----------



## NIfirsttimer

must be an ulster hospital thing that banana bag lou!!! eugh it was so gross, it gave you a taste in your mouth like the taste of vitamin tablets bleeeuuughghghghghhg


----------



## Dream.A.Dream

craftymum said:


> yuk the yellow bag is horrible! I never left the house either for months but not cos I was scared of throwing up in public, I just never had the energy to even get out of my bed for so long. I used to hate ante natal appointments as I always fainted when I went out and the effort required to get ready was hell. I also got the comments about morning sickness which really used to hack me off, people just don't seem to get it at all, they think we're just making it all up or something.

Yeah that's what gets me the most too. 

I hate going to midwife appointments, they've moved them to the local childrens centre rather than the doctors so it takes me almost half an hour to walk there (very slowly) and I'm always sick and shaking and dizzy once I get there xx


----------



## Stilletto_Sam

Oh yes! The Ulster Hossy special - the banana bag - had it too!


*GROSS*

XXX


----------



## Tulipa

I remember the yellow bags too :) I always got a taste in my mouth as well but I never put the two of them together. always got it after I'd been given a couple of bags of ordinary fluids.

I didn't realise how common HG was untill I came across this thread. Noone that I know has gone through it (know a friend of a friend ... but noone I actually know iykwim) and most people don't seem to understand how debilitating it is. I was so sick for weeks that I could barely take care of myself let alone my daughter. For about 7 weeks I was only awake for about 3/4 hours in the entire day, the rest of it was spent dosing, sleeping or out of it.

The choice of drugs offered by docs really seems to depend on the country your in and the part of the country but at least more doctors seem to be willing to prescribe medication now. Taking something that works really does make a hugh difference to the quality of your life while your pregnant and your ability to enjoy your pregnancy. I only enjoyed the first week knowing I was pregnant and the last three weeks as they were the only full weeks where I wasn't sick. Was definitly worth it in the end but I think 2 little ones are my limit. Don't think I could ever go again and run the risk of being bedridden with two little ones :(


----------



## Dragonfly

katy said:


> I also have a fear of throwing up in public so I don't go out. Anything I need I order from the internet.

I am exactly the same and still am as now that I am not being sick I just cant get out. Internet shopping is actually better and so much less hassel,. how can you look at something if all your worrled about is throwing up over it. And I am a dramatic puker :cry: I cant help it. 

I find a lot dont understand this, especially people like my mum who thinks I was imaging it all and that I wasnt always sick because SHE wasnt when she was pregnant. I think she expected a carbon copy of her carefree pregnanies with me. Apparently I popped out on my due date not a bother. i know she would make a some poeple sick with how easy she makes it out to be.


----------



## Kitty23

Yeh thanks for your really great posts NIfirsttimer :) :hugs:

Sickness has been really bad today, I am walking round the house with my febreeze because I can smell food everywhere.

I woke up at 2am last night literally screaming in pain again :( I;ve had lower rib/chest pain for the last 2 weeks that gets unbearable at night, so bad I can't lie on either side of my body. The dcotor seems to think its my organs pushing up to make room for my uterus, but surely at 10 weeks even with triplets its still to early for that?! And then out of no where I had shoulder and all my arm on my right side in agony like someone had literally broken all my bones. I took paracetomol which didnt help and my Dh was so worried about me. I was literally crying and whimpering like a puppy for 3 hours before I exhausted myself and fell asleep. 

I'm going to have to go back to the gp if it happens again tonight :( this isnt fun. 

How's everyone else doing? xxx


----------



## BumpyCake

Hey Kittty,

I pulled a muscle from all of my throwing up. I mean, my back and shoulders hurt so bad that I couldn't lie down to sleep. Also, it restricted my breathing - I couldn't inhale fully. My ob was able to give me a muscle relaxer. It's taking a long time to work but it's better than it was...maybe you could inquire about that.

tbh, she said she would ordinarily give me a high-strength anti-inflammatory but since we're preggers, she gave me the next best thing.


----------



## Kitty23

BumpyCake said:


> Hey Kittty,
> 
> I pulled a muscle from all of my throwing up. I mean, my back and shoulders hurt so bad that I couldn't lie down to sleep. Also, it restricted my breathing - I couldn't inhale fully. My ob was able to give me a muscle relaxer. It's taking a long time to work but it's better than it was...maybe you could inquire about that.
> 
> tbh, she said she would ordinarily give me a high-strength anti-inflammatory but since we're preggers, she gave me the next best thing.

I'll ask about that at my next appointment next week thanks. I am just dreading going to bed now the pain is unbearable :(

This pregnancy isnt what I thought it would be lol xxx


----------



## Dream.A.Dream

Does anyone else have burst blood vessels all over their chest, neck and face from puking so much? I hate them, I get them around my eyes the worst :( they look like loads of little blood spots xx


----------



## Kitty23

Yup I've got the burst blood vessels :( they look oh so attractive dont they. I use lancome foundation and it covers the majority of them quite well xxx


----------



## NIfirsttimer

yep i had loads.. got one huge one on my chest thats still there but the little ones are all gone now... 



> this pregnancy isnt what i thought it would be

i think that is one of the hardest bits about hg, u imagine being pregnant, people loving ur bump when ur out and about, and all the excitement of the pregnancy in general.. in reality its the exct opposite, and you start to resent being pregnant, hate it, just wish it over as fast as poss.. and its not fair!


----------



## Dream.A.Dream

That's pretty much how I feel. I love feeling him kick, but I'm wishing the weeks away so he's here and I stop being ill. And no one can admire my bump when out and about because I don't leave the house xx


----------



## Kitty23

NIfirsttimer said:


> this pregnancy isnt what i thought it would be
> 
> i think that is one of the hardest bits about hg, u imagine being pregnant, people loving ur bump when ur out and about, and all the excitement of the pregnancy in general.. in reality its the exct opposite, and you start to resent being pregnant, hate it, just wish it over as fast as poss.. and its not fair!Click to expand...

Completely and we tried for so long for this pregnancy and I feel like a moany cow lol, but I really am not enjoying it. I know it will be worth it but to be honest I just feel like I'd rather be dead some days with the unbearable pain etc :( I'm trying to keep positive with looking at baby stuff and buying bits and bobs but its hard. blah sorry for being so negative lol xxx


----------



## teal

katy said:


> Does anyone else have burst blood vessels all over their chest, neck and face from puking so much? I hate them, I get them around my eyes the worst :( they look like loads of little blood spots xx

I have these too Katy - really bad on cheeks and up around my eyes :(


----------



## NIfirsttimer

dont feel guilty.. its normal to feel like that when you are so ill! im not ashamed to admit that i HATED being pregnant. i loved the fact that my little girl was in there, and i couldnt wait to meet her and be her mummy, but i HATED being pregnant!


----------



## Dragonfly

you know what, when I moaned in here that i was having a bad pregnancy people would bite my head off, and I understand them also but I felt bad even complaining . You have a right to complain. I wasnt expecting what I got, I didnt hear of anyone who had the same as me I thought there was something wrong with me. I puked for about 37 weeks (I started being sick on week 5 just after I found out and had no warning just a made dash to the loo) and I was over due and had to be induced in the end and I was still throwing up ffs! 

I got the burst blood vessils on my eyes and around my forhead from the pressure of being sick, my throat would bleed and was cut form whatever I was eating so i found it hard to swallow. I made arrangmenst to just eat soft food that i could throw up again, no cereal in the morning for me. Not unless I wanted to choke to death . 

And it is tirning! it uses so many muscles in your body to be sick not to mention how crap you feel to! 

I wish I had of enjoyed pregnancy, I feel it was wasted with me moaning but what could I do?? I wanted to be one of them glowing women who waltze about all happy looking who never puke :( didnt get it. least if i get preg again i know what I am in for this time. And maybe i may not be sick as they say every pregnancy is different. 

pregnancy is not a walk in the park so moan away your entitled to.


----------



## Dragonfly

has anyone had the nerve to say to you " you should be enjoying this not complaining and being sick"? I had a few say that to me. As if it was my fault I was throwing up and could stop and go as i wanted.


----------



## Dream.A.Dream

I just get a lot of people not believing me. My other problem is my bump is getting quite big already, so it's hard to physically get next to the toilet to throw up xx


----------



## NIfirsttimer

haha yeah, i remember how hard it was to actually kneel at the loo and be sick at full term..while peeing myself and having a nosebleed lol. its all so glam!


----------



## Dragonfly

LOl you wont know what end to put on the loo! I had dioreaha and bad in the first tri so I was on the loo crying in cramps and being sick and my other half came in, its not the way I wanted him to see me at all! on the loo and throwing up on a towel. Charming.


----------



## Dream.A.Dream

So glamorous this pregnancy lark eh xx


----------



## NIfirsttimer

its like having a bad tummy bug for 9 months!! the same people who tell you that its only morning sickness etc are the people who whinge and moan and complain about a 24hr bug!!


----------



## Dragonfly

where are all them glamourous pregnant women that you see in magazines? that so wasnt me!


----------



## Dream.A.Dream

/\ that's so not me either :( xx


----------



## NIfirsttimer

lol here is me glowing with the joys of pregnancy....
https://media6.dropshots.com/photos/542847/20090328/110910.jpg

lol.. me now...
https://media6.dropshots.com/photos/542847/20090131/051246.jpg

i think we can all agree i wasnt glowing or glam!!


----------



## Kitty23

rahh Dh means well but he's making me feel like having this is not as bad as it is. He's down playing it you know? It's his way of making me feel better. 

I've literally just stopped ( with him stroking my hair) being sick ALL over the bathroom, sick streaming out my nose and mouth and having a coughing fit. Its just horrendous. I just want him to notice how terrible it is.

Eugh and other people I dont know if they think its funny or what, are saying things on purpose to make me gag and then laughing! :growlmad: certain meats evening mentioning them really make me gag and they know this. Why are people shits lol.

The stemstil has had no bloody effect, so back next week to try something else. Why is nothing working surely its not that bloody hard to make someone stop being sick :( 

Hows everyone else been today? xxx


----------



## Dream.A.Dream

Aww, I was tempted to get someone to take a pic of the state I was in when I was on my drip but thought it might seem a bit of an odd request. I kept my hospital band though. 

You look fab now though :) and Ruby is gorgeous xx


----------



## NIfirsttimer

my oh took that pic so he could remind me how far id come when i strted to get better. i look at it quite often as it really does what he intended it to do!

the stemitil didnt do much for me either kit.. the truth is nothing seems to really help any of us much. i think its time they developed a new drug for us!

thats incredibly mean of your mates to actually try to make you ill.. they clearly have NO idea what its like.. the truth is no one does unless they have been there themselves...


----------



## Kitty23

NIfirsttimer said:


> my oh took that pic so he could remind me how far id come when i strted to get better. i look at it quite often as it really does what he intended it to do!
> 
> the stemitil didnt do much for me either kit.. the truth is nothing seems to really help any of us much. i think its time they developed a new drug for us!
> 
> thats incredibly mean of your mates to actually try to make you ill.. they clearly have NO idea what its like.. the truth is no one does unless they have been there themselves...

I know the so called friends are being really horrid, and I'm one of those happy go lucky people who doesnt say anything to anyone if they've upset me lol. I might start snapping soon.

I just don't know why its so hard to have a drug that stops us being sick! rahhh! I took the stemitil at 6am this morning after being sick twice already and so far touch wood I havent been sick again. :thumbup: I still have terrible stomach pains and gagging but no actual being sick. So fingers crossed for today. 

God this thread really helps lol :) so thankful its here! xxx


----------



## NIfirsttimer

i guess its cos its so hard to actually test drugs in pregnancy... im not sure i would want to be the one to test it even tho id be glad to take it once aproved......


----------



## Rebaby

I was so sad to revisit this thread and see how many new HG faces there are :nope: even though it's fantastic you ladies can all give each other support, i still hate to think of those of you still going through it.

I feel lucky as my hyperemesis lasted only around 10 weeks, which felt like forever at the time, but compared to some of the ladies on here i know is nothing really!

I haven't been sick now since i was around 22 weeks, but i still suffer from horrendous acid reflux, even despite being on some amazing medication (i say amazing because of how much WORSE it is without it!) I frequently bring up acid into my mouth these days but no actual vomiting so i consider myself very lucky indeed.

Anyway i just wanted to send you all some big big hugs :hugs:


----------



## NIfirsttimer

hey rebecca.. OMG look at your bump its fabulous!!! im jealous!! 
how you feeling about things? xxx


----------



## Kitty23

Rebaby said:


> I was so sad to revisit this thread and see how many new HG faces there are :nope: even though it's fantastic you ladies can all give each other support, i still hate to think of those of you still going through it.
> 
> I feel lucky as my hyperemesis lasted only around 10 weeks, which felt like forever at the time, but compared to some of the ladies on here i know is nothing really!
> 
> I haven't been sick now since i was around 22 weeks, but i still suffer from horrendous acid reflux, even despite being on some amazing medication (i say amazing because of how much WORSE it is without it!) I frequently bring up acid into my mouth these days but no actual vomiting so i consider myself very lucky indeed.
> 
> Anyway i just wanted to send you all some big big hugs :hugs:

It stopped after 10 weeks for you? Wow that really gives me hope I thought it always lasted 9 months. :hugs: thank you lol xxx


----------



## Dragonfly

it can stop at any time, not everyone is as unlucky as me for the whole 9 months! in fairness itw as worse in the first tri and gradually went down to just throwing up at night, i did get a few days off near the end though. 

has anyone said to you yet "your not sick your just pregnant"? 
people said that to me when I wasnt well enough to go out! and it was snapped at me , then followed by " I didnt get that when i was pregnant or its just morning sickness wait till afternoon" wouldnt it be bliss if it did just stick to the morning.!


----------



## teal

It would be bliss if it was just in the morning! The comments are really frustrating! Especially all the "you should really be feeling better by now" as if I have any control over it :(


----------



## Kitty23

yes dragonfly I get the " your not sick your pregnant" all the time! Got it at work alot when I phoned in sick, which really helps! 

I'm going in tomorrow for the first time in over a week to see how I go then probably have to get a sick note from the doctor. I've never had a sick note before do I just ask for one or? xxx


----------



## teal

Kitty when I went to the doctor I just explained that it's interfering with my job and they'll be needing a line from me. Doctor just wrote me one out :hugs:


----------



## NIfirsttimer

mine lasted the full 9 months but did get a lot better in the last month, i was still sick at least once a day, but it WAS usually just the mornings, and there were several evenings where i was able to pretty much able to eat a 'normal' meal, it really is different for everyone so try not to loose hope!!!


----------



## Kitty23

Thanks teal and NIfirstimer :)

I'm trying to focus on our 12 week scan next week :) keeping me focused. And of course buying pressies for xmas! 

I'll go on tues or wed to get the sick note :( not excited about asking for one even though my doctor is lovely xxx


----------



## Dream.A.Dream

My docs have always been really good for giving sick notes Kitty so try not to worry :hugs: 

I just go in and say i'm still being sick, is there nothing else they can give me to which they respond no and then they ask if I feel I could go back to work, I say no and then they write me a sick note xx


----------



## NIfirsttimer

i was off work for basically my whole pregnancy girls.. theres nothing work can do to you for being sick / pregnant... my work did request my medicl notes but once they got those they were fine about it.


----------



## craftymum

yep some people are lucky and do get a break from it, I was one of the unlucky ones, right up until a week before I gave birth I was throwing up every single day then as soon as I had Jacob I was feeling fine by the next day. t has taken me a while though to resume normal eating habits again but I finally had that pizza hut today that I'd been dreaming of since the start of my pregnancy and it was sooooo good!! How are you Rebecca, I can't believe you've only 25 days left it only feels like yesterday we were all on here comparing notes about how bad HG is but to all you new girls it really does disappear quickly afterwards, my pregnancy was the longest 8.5 months of my life (he arrived at 38 weeks thank God) but I wouldn't be without me wee man now, he was so worth every single day I suffered, I wouldn't do it again but I wouldn't change a thing now either my wee man is 3 weeks old now and it has flown in so so quickly. I know it's hard but hang in there and take each day as it comes as you may be lucky and get a break from it and you will also probably have some good days too and when you do don't try to run around doing everything just take it easy and rest and enjoy it as you will only suffer worse the next day if you do too much. Big hugs to everyone who is going through this and lets hope someday they find a cure for it as it really is a hateful, lonely debilitating illness and much more than just morning sickness xxx


----------



## claire99991

hey lou glad to here that you managed that well deserved pizza hut and enjoyed it! thats fab, hope you and jacob are doing well,

im just lieing on the couch after another day throwing up :( xx


----------



## Dream.A.Dream

Mmm....Pizza Hut...I wouldn't even attempt to eat it though. I found out the hard way pizza makes bad vomit :( xx


----------



## craftymum

hi claire, aw I'm sorry you're still suffering :( really hope you get a break in the final run. Keep hanging in there hun big hugs xx
Katy do not attempt to eat pizza with HG I decided early on that it was gonna be my treat when it was all over and somedays (well most days really) it felt like I'd never get there, I felt so low and really depressed and had some terrible thoughts sometimes too, there wasn't a day where I didn't sit and cry my eyes out for hours especially when other people just kept saying it was just morning sickness and to get on with it, it was coming on here where I could vent how I really felt and everyone understood and offered support, that really helped me through my darkest days. All we can do is take one day at a time and each day that ends is one step closer to the end of HG, I know it sounds naff but it's true, I focused too much on how long I had left and it made me feel worse but even though it doesn't feel like it now, there is an end to it all, it's just a hard journey to get there and when you hold your baby in your arms you will soon forget the suffering you went through xxx


----------



## teal

Thanks for that crafty. The positive stories do make it easier to think about the end of it although I still do feel really guilty for feeling so awful all the time :( Initially when people kept telling me it was _just_ morning sickness I always felt like I was making it worse than it really was. It's more lately that I just find it annoying when people make comments about it who have never been through it.


----------



## Dragonfly

I think I just got used to it in the end thats why it was easier to handy not that it got easier. I even didnt care if I threw up anywhere as i was well used to that to, vomit bag with me in the car at all times! I remember having to leave my booking app as I was sick in the middle of it and when i came in the midwife barked at me and said i had to get a hang of it or at the end they would be peeling me off a ceiling? what an odd thing to bloody well say! thank god I never delt with her after. 

I got some woman after that who was adament i was to get pnd and wanted me on drugs from when baby was born! she even barked at me to when I asked her did she think i was crazy, sat me down like a scolded child. I didnt take meds as i dont need them and glad i didnt. Never felt happier! 

I hated the advice people where sure that worked, my doc was telling me to take sugar in the morning and that would stop it, i threw that up. Ginger biscuits in the morning, which do not taste nice on the way up at all! even the renies would come up. Foamy puke, yeah thats why you want lol special teas, on the way up not down! eat this, eat that! nothing worked, if your going to be sick you will be, end of!


----------



## Kitty23

eugh I hate when people give you advice on stopping it. I know they usually mean well but its bloody annoying.

Yes I've tried it all, no I don't want more ginger nuts. Lol some people even get a bit huffy when you say there suggestions don't work. 

I feel like handing out leaflets to everyone who suggests its just bad morning sickness. I'm getting tired of trying to educate people lol.

Thank god my mums a nurse and understands exactly what hyperemesis is, the in laws have no clue and just think its a bit of morning sickness and it will stop in a few weeks.

Rahhh if I hear one more person tell me it will stop in a few weeks I will be sick... oh wait I'm already being sick lol
xxx


----------



## Dream.A.Dream

Lol. I know exactly what you mean though. If one more doctor mentions the words ginger nut, or ginger ale to me I will likely scream at them! xx


----------



## Rebaby

Aww thanks kat :thumbup: i feel HUGE now! I don't know how i can possibly get any bigger?! Lol. I am feeling pretty good, not quite at that stage of "get this baby out of me!" so just enjoying the last few weeks really as best as i can.

I know what you mean lou- i keep looking at my ticker and thinking "that can't be right can it?!" :wacko:

Yes my sickness was only 10 weeks kitty, i started throwing up constantly at 12 weeks pregnant and i was just about well enough to go back to work when i was about 21/22 weeks along. It was the longest 10 weeks of my life, but i do feel fortunate it stopped when it did. I will have my fingers crossed that those of you still suffering will get some respite at some stage. Sending lots of hugs :hugs:


----------



## Dream.A.Dream

Your bump is fab Rebaby :) xx


----------



## teal

katy said:


> Lol. I know exactly what you mean though. If one more doctor mentions the words ginger nut, or ginger ale to me I will likely scream at them! xx

I'm also fed up hearing about ginger. It's always the first thing people mention!


----------



## Dragonfly

and they assume you have not tried anything for it and cant understand why it hasnt worked. I heard it all when I was pregnant . :( I near cracked up at people, i know they meant well but when your pregnant everyone thinks your stupid and they start treating you like some senceless halfwit with telling you what to do. Then when yuo say it dosnt work they say get to the hospital and call doc. I wish to people where more educated or at least listened to me explain it when I was pregnant without dismissing what I was saying because i was just pregnant and not a doctor! 

If I have a daugter and she is ever pregnant I swear I will always remember what I went through and be supportive of her.


----------



## NIfirsttimer

& ginger has gotta be one of THE WORST things to throw back up... its like battery acid!


----------



## Dream.A.Dream

Yeah. I'm debating trying to pull some humour out of the situation and writing my own mini guides on the best and worst foods to vomit :lol: xx


----------



## Dragonfly

there is a book i have on pregnancy thats really funny, think its called things i hate about being pregnant. If I didnt have it to laugh at i would have cracked up as I knew what she was talking about teh whole way through. its like a book sections not a novel. East to diguest. (not literally lol)

i had a look on play.com where i got it and cant find it :( i will have a look later its a cheap enough book.


----------



## craftymum

ginger is def a no no, it burns sooo bad! - ice cream's not too bad on the way back up again!


----------



## Dream.A.Dream

But it goes all curdled and gross. 

Ribena tastes okay second time round though :) xx


----------



## Dragonfly

cereal is out of the question its like broken glass exiting. Oh my throat bleed when I was pregnant :( I always ate yogert for breakfast in the morning as it was easy to loose again.


----------



## teal

I find cereal too sore to be sick with aswell :(


----------



## craftymum

all I could eat was toast, cheese and apples - I must admit it's great being able to eat proper food again and you will all get there too as I remember feeling like I never would.


----------



## Dragonfly

I found it weird after william was born to not throw up. I remember eating my breakfast in hospital fully expecting to throw it up again I was so used to it. Stopped in the labour, but I had so many meds in me I was bound to be sick even with anti sickness tablets in me. Now I cant stop eating :(


----------



## teal

I was going to say it must be weird being able to eat normally again after being sick for so long. Just now I can't even imagine eating something without at least feeling sick after it. 

I've had a bad few days. I was back down seeing my doctor yesterday anyway because I had to pick up another line for work :( She mentioned I didn't look like I wasn't getting enough since the skin all around my mouth is dry and cracked. She gave me more stemetil. I like seeing this doctor - she is lovely and she had hyperemesis with her pregnancy so she's more understanding about it and doesn't try to tell me it will go away at x weeks. She did say to keep looking forward and I'll feel fantastic after I have my baby in February. I'm starting to believe that - especially with you girls on here! 

Today I'm managing to keep down ice cold water. I mean ice cold - it's pretty much the glass filled with crushed ice! 

I hope everyone is doing ok today :hugs: xx


----------



## Dream.A.Dream

:hugs: I'm glad you have a good doctor. Mine are all awful. 

I'm not doing too fab, I haven't eaten a proper meal in over a week because I'm throwing up all the time and I'm really starting to feel it, so tired and just feel weak and yuck! xx


----------



## Kitty23

Well done Teal for keeping down the water :)

Oh Katy :( sorry your doctor is so crap. Hope next week is better for you :hugs:

I managed to be sick all over myself whilst some friends were over this afternoon. Lovely lol. No warning just bleugh all over my clothes. I don't know who was more shocked me or them lol! 

But on the plus side it was smoothie and it actually tasted alright on the way back up! 

Off to my sisters this weekend so fingers crossed the sickness isnt too bad. I was very tearful last night with DH, he's so stressed at work then comes home and cleans and cooks dinner and I feel so bad :( he's such an angel and I feel like I need to be doing more but I am too exhausted. 
xxx


----------



## Dream.A.Dream

Kitty23 said:


> Well done Teal for keeping down the water :)
> 
> Oh Katy :( sorry your doctor is so crap. Hope next week is better for you :hugs:
> 
> I managed to be sick all over myself whilst some friends were over this afternoon. Lovely lol. No warning just bleugh all over my clothes. I don't know who was more shocked me or them lol!
> 
> But on the plus side it was smoothie and it actually tasted alright on the way back up!
> 
> Off to my sisters this weekend so fingers crossed the sickness isnt too bad. I was very tearful last night with DH, he's so stressed at work then comes home and cleans and cooks dinner and I feel so bad :( he's such an angel and I feel like I need to be doing more but I am too exhausted.
> xxx

:hugs: I know exactly what you mean. My OH is doing so much and I feel really bad, like I should be doing it, but I just don't have the energy xx


----------



## Henrica80

I wish i could be put in deep sleep and wakeup on 16th dec, im just so fedup with this sickness...... im sorry for all the ladies here, i wish i could say something more than what others have said that could make it better for you... just hang in there, i guess it wil be worth at the end.... this is my first, so im just looking forward to experiencing the end result of all these crappy time. Havent heard of anyone experiencing hypersalivating, its annoying, i have spit cup along with me everywhere i go.... how annoying? Thanks for the amazing support her, it helps alot....gnite everyone and hope you wil get sound sleep minus sickness...:hugs:


----------



## Kitty23

Henrica :hugs: your almost there :).Hope you sleep well :) Yes I have soo much spit I thought I was just really odd lol.

I know what you mean Katy, I almost feel like a child right now that can't do anything for themselves. I'm going to write dh a note tonight about how much I apprieciate he does for me :)

Anyone else considering this is their last pregnancy because they cant face hyperemisis again? I know I'm having 3 but we always wanted 4 or 5 and I really really think this will be my first and last pregnancy, the thought of having this again is just terrifing :( xxx


----------



## Dream.A.Dream

I have seriously considered whether or not I would have another. But a little voice in the back of my head just keeps saying "but next time you could be fine, there's no guarantee you'd get this again" which makes it harder to make a final decision xx


----------



## Dragonfly

I am facing the same, I want another even though I went through a shit pregnancy I hold out hope that it will be different, maybe my body wont do that again. But when I seen William when he was born I realised it was so worth it and I would do it again for another. 9 months of being sick for the rest of my life with my children to me its worth it. But when i was pregnant I wouldnt have said that I was adamant I was having no more,.


----------



## Henrica80

Iam on the same boat, i just feel i wont stand another 9 long crappy months but then again as katy said, been told pregnancy are not the same, so there is a chance of not being sick again but 50 50, my dh wants 4 kids:yipee: How is everyone doing today? hope you all have a better day:hugs:


----------



## teal

I'm doing better today - still managing the ice cold water! How are you feeling today Henrica? xx


----------



## NIfirsttimer

u know what girls..... i spent 9 months saying NEVER again!! i used to be in tears becasue coming from a big family, i was heartbroken that Ruby was going to be an only child..
and u know what.. i CANNOT WAIT to do it all again!
its the weirdest thing.. they are so worth it.. 
im not looking forward to 9 months of that again, but i know that the reward at the end will spur me on this time, i didnt have a clue what it was going to feel like to meet my baby girl, so i had nothing to keep me focused in that pregnancy, but now that i know its the most amazing thing in the whole world ever... i think it will make it a bit easier!


----------



## Dragonfly

same as meself then.


----------



## Dream.A.Dream

Blergh :hissy: :hissy: :hissy: :hissy: 

I'M HUNGRY!! Let me eat you stupid body :( 

Sorry- just had to get that out xx


----------



## Kitty23

went back to the docs today and she has made me stay off work, I feel better that she was so adamant about it, I feel less guilty you know. So the chest pain is getting worse and she thinks its a really bad chest infection and wants me back next week to decide to take antiboitics or not, she's worried its turning into pnuemonia. so blah.

And my boss called me and made a little shitty comment about how I cant be off work long term. Errrm yes I can! I can be off as long as the doctor wants me off work!!!

I've said no more to babies after this pregnancy but I bet I will be coming back on here a month after I give birth all broody and wanting more lol! 

I've managed 3 hash browns with a bit of butter on today :) really chuffed with myself! 

Well done Teal on the water :) xxx


----------



## teal

Katy - I'm sending you hugs :hugs: I really hate feeling so hungry but not able to keep anything down :( 

Kitty - glad your doctor is keeping you off work. I feel guilty at times for being off work and it doesn't help when our bosses are making comments about it. My manager made a comment about how the sickness should really be clearing up by now :( xx


----------



## Dream.A.Dream

My manager is also getting crappy about it. I don't care to be honest. I would rather be sat in the office than stuck in the house vomiting all the time so she can sod off really. If she can't understand that's her problem not mine. 

Kitty- Glad your doc has told you to stay off, it's nice when you have their support.

Teal- Well done on being able to drink your water :) I can't bear the thought of eating or drinking anything today xx


----------



## Kitty23

Katy- Beautiful picture of your bump!! Hope you can eat or drink a wee something soon :)

Teal- ugh why are boss's so unsympathetic! Surely if the doctor is giving you a sick note then your bloody sick!

My boss called me today trying to hassle me into going in for training! I said I'm really sorry but I cant! I'm as meek as a mouse lol so it took alot for me to say no! But god I literally cant walk from my living room to my kitchen without having a wheezing attack or gagging, so no a training course isnt advisable! 

rah lol. xxx


----------



## teal

I think hassle from work just makes it even harder. My line isn't up for 2 weeks and my manager has said to me if I feel better then I've to go in on Monday. Apparently I've to send him a text if I'm going in and if I'm not there when he comes in he'll be phoning me for an update. Not too sure what he thinks is going to change in less than a week :( 

How is everyone feeling today? :hugs: xx


----------



## sun

Hi Ladies - just wanted to offer you all lots of :hug: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs:
I don't have HG, but it was a big fear of mine after seeing a friend go through it with both her pregnancies from start to end. Luckily she found some meds that allowed her to function a little and stay out of the hospital, but by no means did she feel normal. I know I can't really understand without having gone through it myself, but I wanted to offer some support. There does definitely need to be more awareness about the fact that HG is not "morning sickness" - even among some of the medical field! 

Hope all you ladies have much better days ahead :hugs: :hugs:
xx


----------



## Dream.A.Dream

Thanks Sun, it's nice to have someone who understands!

I've been rough the last few days, had visitors so had to try and go out for a meal, was so violently sick afterwards. Blergh. Today I've managed to keep down a glass of squash and half a packet of chicken supernoodles. Pretty good :) not really a whole days worth of food though :dohh: Have puked the bit of mash and chicken I tried at dinner time, and the biscuit I tried this morning. 

Back to the docs on tues. My boss is gonna go mad I think :( xx


----------



## teal

I hope you get on ok at the doctors tomorrow katy. Try not to worry about your boss but I know that's easier said than done. My boss said he was phoning me for an update today if I wasn't in - even though my sick line is until next wednesday :(


----------



## Kitty23

eugh I hate bosses lol I really feel like sending mine my sick from a whole day in a bag :) maybe they would leave me alone then!

Hope the doc is ok tomorrow Katy :) Teal thats terrible about your boss keeping phoning you!

I called Acas ( employment advice) last week to check my position with regards to being off sick maybe until maternity leave starts and the advice guy was great, he said they cannot sack anyone for pregnancy related sickness hoorah! You can go for unfair dismissal otherwise.

Had the most yellow bile this morning if it wasnt so gross it would be interesting lol.

I'm hopefully off to the doc on tues to, I think its asthma not a chest infection, had what my mum ( a nurse) thinks was a bad asthma attack at the weekend so we shall see! 

fun old pregnany eh lol xxx


----------



## teal

Kitty I hope you get on ok at the doctors aswell tomorrow. 

My boss did phone me but I just told him I'm still being sick. I do feel guilty being off but I would be useless if I was in. 

Sending you girls hugs :hugs: xx


----------



## teal

Kitty I hope you get on ok at the doctors aswell tomorrow. 

My boss did phone me but I just told him I'm still being sick. I do feel guilty being off but I would be useless if I was in. 

Sending you girls hugs :hugs: xx


----------



## Kitty23

eugh I hate feeling guilty, I've stopped now, the doctor has told me I cant work and my babies come first. Bugger my bloody boss lol. You need to think that way too teal :) xxx


----------



## Dream.A.Dream

I agree, it took me a while to get into that mindset, but at the end of the day your work will cope without you. You might find after a while that they back off Teal, I used to get a phonecall almost every other day. I haven't had one for almost 3 weeks now though, so I think they have given up on me. 

It's crap, but there really is nothing I can do about it. 

Hope your appointment goes well tomorrow Kitty. I'm going to ask my doc if they can prescribe me the one that speeds up digestion (can't remember the name, argh!) rather than anti-sickness. Anti-sickness doesn't work at all, so I'd rather have something that means I might get something from my food in the half hour or so it stays down. xx


----------



## Henrica80

I'm sending:hugs: to all of you, hope you all feel better today. i have been off work myself since April 20th till now, i was back at work shortly in august but i couldn't manage then i decided to just forget about it. My mat leave started on 16th:thumbup: , if you aint feeling strong then there is no point of going back to work cause it makes it worst at the end, and no guilt, it isnt something you are pretending...... :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Dream.A.Dream

Just got back from the docs. She said there isn't really anymore tablets they can try, or anything else really. Signed me off for a month, said that she would give me a sick note for longer but she wants me to keep going back so she can keep an eye on me as she can see it's getting me down :( xx


----------



## Dream.A.Dream

Also, sorry to rant again (i'm feeling pretty shit today, just wanted to cry at the doctors, managed not to though). 

Is there a stage where lack of food gets dangerous? Yesterday all I had was a slice of bread with a bit of butter on. Everything else I sicked back up. The day before that I had half a packet of supernoodles, and a digestive, again everything else came back up. The day before that I didn't keep down anything. 

But the doctors etc keep saying as long as I can drink enough there isn't anything I can do :shrug: I literally haven't eaten a meal for about 2 weeks. It can't be good for baby. xx


----------



## Stilletto_Sam

katy said:


> Hope your appointment goes well tomorrow Kitty. I'm going to ask my doc if they can prescribe me the one that speeds up digestion (can't remember the name, argh!) rather than anti-sickness. Anti-sickness doesn't work at all, so I'd rather have something that means I might get something from my food in the half hour or so it stays down. xx

Katy, the drug you are looking for is generic Metoclopromide or marketed sometimes as Maxolon. It was the only thing that helped me. It speeds up digestion as you quite rightly say, so there's less to sick up and more chance of some nutrients being absorbed from your food. Ask your GP to prescribe it for you.

Good luck! I know how miserable you are all feeling and I still have bad days too, but now on the home stretch.

And you will all do it again...I'm on my third!



XXX


XXX


----------



## NIfirsttimer

i didnt eat more than a few bites of toast / cracker for weeks and weeks on end, pretty much as long as you are getting SOME fluids in then the food can wait.. you feel like crap for it, but it wont harm bubs.. i was stressing over not being able to eat anything and my dr's advice was to forget about the foods and concentrate on the liquids, aand just eat little mouthfulls throught the day to try to get some food in xx


----------



## teal

My doctor has always been more concerned about keeping water down than food. It's hard not to worry about the baby. I'm still sick with most things I eat but I'm managing a good amount of water (as long as it's ice cold and I'm sipping it throughout the day). 

Doctor also said baby gets everything he needs from me so even though I feel awful the baby is fine. 
:hugs: xx


----------



## Rebaby

Hugs katy :hugs: i know it seems mind baffling how we can keep going on hardly anything at all, and even crazier how we can grow a baby at the same time :wacko: but i was told the same thing...just concentrate on trying to get some fluids in you.

I had one very bad week where all i had was fizzy pop and when that got too much and was coming back up i just sucked on ice cubes. Then i'd have these random days when i could actually eat the weirdest of things, like mexican food for e.g. and i'd think "am i cured?!" but the next day i'd barely be able to manage toast again...:dohh: It was so frustrating and i really feel for you.

It's good that your doctor has signed you off for a month though, in the beginning before we moved house, our old GP would only sign me off for one week at a time, so i had to renew my sick note and call work every single week and i would feel so guilty every time i rang :( even though i knew there was no way i could go in, people don't seem to understand hyperemesis at all, and basically though i was off for 10 weeks with "morning sickness" :growlmad:


----------



## Kitty23

aww katy :(:hugs: I hope you get the tablets and they help you eat some more :(

:hugs: eugh I wished we all could eat as much as we liked :) and it actually stayed put. My dh means well but trying to push me into eating doesnt help.

Febreeze is actually my best friend at the mo, I spray it before I go into any room in the house lol, the smell of food is just vile!

Went to the doc again today, got some new druggies, cyclizine anyone had it? How did it go?

So starting that tonight, the joy! Managed to spew up my thyroxine tablets and stemstil last night straight away, very attractive projectile vomiting all over the leather sofa and cushions!! :growlmad:

The doctor only signed me off for a week... whats the point in that lol. She's a lovely lady but seems to think now I'm 12 weeks " the sickness will stop" ummm yeh lol. tah its not fun is it? 

I just want to be back to being me again, :( I want to stop being sick and be happy again :( rahhh! How's everyone else doing?xxx


----------



## Dream.A.Dream

Rebaby said:


> Hugs katy :hugs: i know it seems mind baffling how we can keep going on hardly anything at all, and even crazier how we can grow a baby at the same time :wacko: but i was told the same thing...just concentrate on trying to get some fluids in you.
> 
> I had one very bad week where all i had was fizzy pop and when that got too much and was coming back up i just sucked on ice cubes. Then i'd have these random days when i could actually eat the weirdest of things, like mexican food for e.g. and i'd think "am i cured?!" but the next day i'd barely be able to manage toast again...:dohh: It was so frustrating and i really feel for you.
> 
> It's good that your doctor has signed you off for a month though, in the beginning before we moved house, our old GP would only sign me off for one week at a time, so i had to renew my sick note and call work every single week and i would feel so guilty every time i rang :( even though i knew there was no way i could go in, people don't seem to understand hyperemesis at all, and basically though i was off for 10 weeks with "morning sickness" :growlmad:

That's the same as I get, when i did manage to go back to work for 4 weeks colleagues kept saying, so how's the morning sickness. I was like, erm, well it's not just morning sickness. Then one kept saying how she never had any time off even though she was sick every morning. I was just thinking, try being sick at least once every hour, every day! If not more. 

My boss just isn't talking to me anymore I don't think. She doesn't phone anymore, just emails. Yesterday literally got an email just saying "Fine, email me the scanned sick note". :( Nothing I can do though. 

Kitty- I have cyclizine at the moment, I'm not really sure it does that much for me in terms of sickness, it tends to work for a couple of days, but then I "get used to it" for want of a better phrase and it stops working. It makes me feel really sleepy and disorientated though, almost drunk, so it's good for helping you sleep. 

I just find it really hard to get my head around the fact that if I voluntarily stopped eating for this length of time doctors would be going mad telling me how much i'm risking my health, yet when my body rejects food whilst I'm pregnant it's okay. Mad! :nope: xx


----------



## teal

Katy - I managed to go back to work from just over 16 weeks until I was 22 when it just got too much again. I hated that everyone kept commenting on how long I was off for with "morning sickness" I was going to the toilet a lot to be sick and my manager said I should really be feeling better by now. It's really frustrating when people don't understand that it's not just morning sickness. 

I hate having to phone in work to let them know my doctor has signed me off for longer. My manager is always stroppy on the phone. I don't think I would feel so bad about being off work if my manager was more supportive. 

Kitty - I have been prescribed stemetil but it's the kind that I put between my lip and my gum and let it dissolve. I think it must be doing something since I'm managing the water. Maybe you're doctor only signed you off for a week so you need to go back - she might want to keep an eye on you :hugs:


----------



## NIfirsttimer

cyclazine is what i settled on for the majority of my pregnancy... it didnt really a lot for me but worked a bit better than the others, it did make me very drowsy tho. i found it worked best if i set my alarm for about 5am & took it & a tiny bite of cracker.. i usually woke up about 5.30am and was sick right away, so by trying to get the cyclazine in first it sometimes let me sleep until 9 or so, when i would be sick again (but beats starting at 5am lol)
my dr signed me off for 4 weeks at a time by the end.. initially he did it for a week or 2 weeks at a time, so that he could monitor me more closely, but by the end i usually knew better than him if i was too dehydrated etc so he just gave me 4 weeks at a time on the condition that i went to the day obstetric unit if i was getting too sick / dehydrated.
have any of you tried metclorpromide?


----------



## Kitty23

thanks girls :)

Yup NIfirsttimer, I've tried the metclorpromide and did nothing for me :(, thanks for the tip on when to take my tablets though :)

Hopefully these new tablets work, god I just want something to stop me being sick. Sounds terrible but I dont mind being drowsy, sleep is the only time I'm not sick ( until I wake up to be sick lol).

Yeh maybe she will lengthen the notes as time goes on, called my 2nd boss to tell her and wow she is just so lovely, told me not to worry about anything and if I need to be off till they are here then I need to be off. Almost made me cry lol.

Katy- Maybe you should go back and make them listen, its not healthy not eating as little as you do :( :hugs:
xxxx


----------



## Dream.A.Dream

Kind of different angle on it, the actual sickness I can mostly deal with. But is anyone else feeling really lonely and down all the time? Or is that just me :blush: I almost started crying at the doctors yesterday because I just feel like crap all the time. I spent about 3 days last week just crying. And Have felt the same all day today. I literally feel like I could burst into tears at any second. I literally only leave the house once a week on sunday because I go round to my mums. I have a friend who comes to visit me every other week. But that's it. I'm so lonely all the time :cry: xx


----------



## Kitty23

yup :( the lonliness is terrible. I feel a shell of my former self, I can't go out either Katy :(

I almost feel like my friends have abandoned me now, I'm not fun enough anymore because I can literally do nothing. xxx


----------



## Dream.A.Dream

It's horrible isn't it. I don't know what to say to try and cheer you up because I feel exactly the same xx


----------



## Kitty23

aww bless you lol, it will be over one day thats what is sort of keeping me going. That and you've been framed lol.

Started my tabs tonight, feeling drowsy, and I've already cried twice in the last hour about the cat jumping on the coffee table. Good times lol xxx


----------



## Dream.A.Dream

I love you've been framed. And those tablets make me feel so weird and just generally drunk xx


----------



## Kitty23

Lol you've been framed is pure nonsense but it makes me laugh :) 

I'm only "allowed" one tablet a day so the drunkness hasnt happened. How am I going to cope on one bloody tablet a day! I'm going to phone her tomorrow and ask to increase my dose. xxx


----------



## teal

You've been framed makes me laugh sometimes too. Most of the time it's nonsense though! 

I also feel down a lot. I think it's just the feeling weak being mixed in with feeling guilty that I feel so awful all the time. I was just about in tears the last time I was down seeing my doctor when she asked how I was feeling :( 

Hope you girls are doing ok today :hugs: xx


----------



## Dream.A.Dream

I'm exhausted today. Had to walk to my midwife appointment which took over half an hour, and then it started tipping it down on the way back so I got soaked. All is well with baby so as usual it's just me feeling like crap. Was mega violently sick as soon as I got in too, think it was all the walking.

How is everyone else today? xx


----------



## darcys

Hello everyone,
Im new to the HG forum.
I too am just about getting over HG having been admitted to hospital 4 times, in N Ireland. I have read nearly all the posts here and tears were running down my cheeks cos it is all so real to me, i was so sick and lost so much weight like you all, I am now 17 weeks and the last 3-4 days i am slowly getting back to the old me,trying to build my strength up again.
I started vomitting at 5 weeks .
Anyway my saviour has been Zofran melts and steroid tablets which were a last resort for me but they worked, vomitting has stopped and I just has nausea which i control with the zofran melts 
if anyone needs any advice please feel free to ask
thinking of you all
Darcy xx


----------



## Dream.A.Dream

Hi :wave: 

It's nice but not nice at the same time to see a new face. Hope the rest of your pregnancy goes a bit better and you can build your strength up again :) xx


----------



## teal

Hello darcys :flower: 

Katy that's horrible you got caught in the rain. How are you feeling now? :hugs: xx


----------



## Sugarmuppet

hiya,

never posted on here before but reading through this all is very very real to me!! Have been sick since the word go with my pregnancy, am now 23 weeks. Been in hospital twice, tablets etc etc, been so depressed, not bothering with anything or anyone...all the things you ladies are going through, didn't know it was possible to feel so bad, and i wouldn't wish this on my worst enemy!!!

HOWEVER!! There is hope, or there was for me anyway! Two weeks ago I went for a session of acupuncture, the drive there was terrible, sick constantly, but can hand on heart say that since then I havent been sick once!! Even on the drive home! Eating was terribly painful for the first few days but am getting there now. Not feeling 100%, still feel a bit sick, but nothing like it was (could barely sip water). Lost nearly 3 stone in total, but putting it back on now!!

I have never spoke to any other sufferers of this before so don't know if acupuncture works for everyone, but I only know that I would have tried anything! Mine cost £28 for 20 mins session but I would have paid 10 times that! 

Sorry for the essay but if I can help one other person from suffering like I did then its worth it!!!

Good Luck xxxxxxxx


----------



## Dream.A.Dream

teal said:


> Hello darcys :flower:
> 
> Katy that's horrible you got caught in the rain. How are you feeling now? :hugs: xx

Bit better now. I'm dry at least :) Not really tried to eat today, so don't know how the sickness is. Liquid always tends to stay down okay, it's food that does it, so I shall have to see how I am after dinner. 

How are you today? xx

Sugarmuppet- I would never have thought of accupuncture. I might have a look into that. xx


----------



## teal

Katy - being dry is always a plus! I've managed some toast today but that's about it. I was sick after dinner and I still feel awful now. I seem to be ok with water lately but only if it's really cold for some reason. 

I've not tried accupuncture either but I'm willing to try anything just now. xx


----------



## Dream.A.Dream

Strange about it having to be cold, at least you've found some way of keeping it down though. I'm the opposite, tend to find hot drinks stay down. 

Sorry you didn't manage to keep dinner down though :hugs: xx


----------



## Sugarmuppet

please give it a try! 

have been reading through all the posts on here and am in floods of tears!! Have almost forgotten how bad it was, if you can believe that it possible!! So many of the posts could have been written by me!! Wish i had discovered this great thread sooner, many a day when i could have done with some support! 

xx


----------



## teal

That's weird it's cold drinks for me but hot ones for you! :) 

My manager is meant to be phoning me tomorrowm for another update. I'm meant to be going back to see my GP the beginning of next week. He knows the last day of my line is Tuesday so you would think it made more sense for him to wait until then. I feel like he isn't helping this at all.


----------



## NIfirsttimer

waas warm drinks for me too!!
the crying & feeling very low is normal girls... its a desperate, miserable & lonely time.....

cant beleive there is another NI sufferer here too! thats 4 of us! you with the ulster hosp hun??


----------



## Dream.A.Dream

NIfirsttimer said:


> waas warm drinks for me too!!
> the crying & feeling very low is normal girls... its a desperate, miserable & lonely time.....
> 
> cant beleive there is another NI sufferer here too! thats 4 of us! you with the ulster hosp hun??

They must put something in your water or something! 

Teal- you might find after a while your boss backs off, I used to get calls a few times a week, yet my boss hasn't even acknowledged my most recent sick note (I scan them and email them) xx


----------



## teal

I keep hoping he will. He didn't when I was initially off for a 10 week period. I went back to work just after I was 16 weeks up until almost 3 weeks ago. 
I'm not sure I'd be able to go back next week. I've to see my doctor again at the start of the week so I'll speak to her and see what she thinks. 

I was going to start my maternity leave at the end of the year - I have annual leave so my mat leave wouldn't start until the middle of January and I'm due the end of February. If I'm unable to go back to work then they said would start my mat leave at 36 weeks but I'm not sure how they would use my annual leave. 

I just feel awful today and I think worrying about work is just making it worse. It's bad enough being sick and feeling like this at home without the thought of trying to go into work :(


----------



## NIfirsttimer

you can choose to take your annual leave either immediatly before, or immediatly after your mat leave girls.... i was on sick from nov to may, then holidays until july


----------



## Dream.A.Dream

teal said:


> I keep hoping he will. He didn't when I was initially off for a 10 week period. I went back to work just after I was 16 weeks up until almost 3 weeks ago.
> I'm not sure I'd be able to go back next week. I've to see my doctor again at the start of the week so I'll speak to her and see what she thinks.
> 
> I was going to start my maternity leave at the end of the year - I have annual leave so my mat leave wouldn't start until the middle of January and I'm due the end of February. If I'm unable to go back to work then they said would start my mat leave at 36 weeks but I'm not sure how they would use my annual leave.
> 
> I just feel awful today and I think worrying about work is just making it worse. It's bad enough being sick and feeling like this at home without the thought of trying to go into work :(

:hugs:

I was thinking of the same timeline. I don't know if my work will let me though, because they say you're not allowed to be ill when you're on hols :shrug: xx


----------



## NIfirsttimer

yeah thats true.. you cant take hols while you re ill normally, but pregnancy is different, you will be 'ill' until a certain date, then holiday, then mat leave.. thats totally allowed xx


----------



## Dream.A.Dream

Everytime I try to communicate with my boss about it she ignores the questions :shrug: xx


----------



## darcys

hi Nifirstimer,
No im not with the ulster Hosp, with Antrim they were a joke at the start didnt seem to take me seriously, infact the dr that came round the morning after i was first admitted asked me why i was even admitted in the first time, of course things changed when i was brought in 4 days later with a severe kidney infection as well as all the vomitting,
He now has finally took me seriously after been admitted four times in 5 weeks and losing a stone in weight, suprising that dont you think!!


----------



## craftymum

I also found I couldn't keep any cold drinks down but it took me until about 30 weeks to realise that very hot tea would stay down - didn't cure my insatiable thirst though :( 

I'm so sorry all you girls are going through this, there really needs to be more help and more understanding as HG really is hell and it is so depressing as noone seems to understand it. I now it may not feel like it but there really is light at the end of it all when you meet your little baby for the first time it's such an amazing feeling, and makes it all worth while. Big hugs to everyone xxx


----------



## NIfirsttimer

oooh did u see in 3rd tri that rebaby is in labour?
shes been in delivery suite since 5am so should be some news soon!!!!
exciting!!


----------



## craftymum

oooh that is exciting!!!


----------



## NIfirsttimer

just realised.. it was this day lst year i started throwing up!! by the end of november i hd full blown HG and had already been in hosp. cant beleive that was a whole year ago now!!


----------



## Kitty23

Lol I can't wait to say its a year since I had HG NIfirsttimer lol! 

I keep waiting for it to randomly stop now I'm in the 2nd tri, even though I know its not going to happen lol. I can dream lol! 

Teal- sorry to hear your work are being shits! Mine haven't called me and I keep forgetting to post off my sick note oops lol, to be honest its the last thing on my bloody mind! xxx


----------



## teal

I think it was around the 20 week mark I gave up waiting for it to stop. Earlier on I would think ok 12 weeks and then a doctor suggested it might ease off around 16 weeks. It hasn't. 

I'm trying to keep looking forward to February. I'll have my baby boy and the sickness will have gone. 

NIfirsttimer that must have been a long year for you! :hugs: xx


----------



## Dream.A.Dream

teal said:


> *I think it was around the 20 week mark I gave up waiting for it to stop.* Earlier on I would think ok 12 weeks and then a doctor suggested it might ease off around 16 weeks. It hasn't.
> 
> I'm trying to keep looking forward to February. I'll have my baby boy and the sickness will have gone.
> 
> NIfirsttimer that must have been a long year for you! :hugs: xx

Same here, I'm not expecting mine to stop until I give birth now. 

Looking forward to rebabys birth story :) 

Teal- For some reason I hadn't noticed you were having a boy too! Do people keep telling you that you should be having a girl because they make you more sick? Or is it just me that gets that :lol: xx


----------



## teal

I get told that too Katy! People have asked if I'm sure baby is a boy because I'm still being really sick! 

We're only due a week apart and both having boys! xx


----------



## teal

I get told that too Katy! People have asked if I'm sure baby is a boy because I'm still being really sick! 

We're only due a week apart and both having boys! xx


----------



## Dream.A.Dream

Shame you're all the way up in Scotland :( 

People say that to me so often it makes me worry that they got it wrong and maybe it is a girl :lol: xx


----------



## teal

That sometimes worries me - If my little one comes out a girl then I hope she likes blue! :rofl: 

How are you feeling today? :hugs: xx


----------



## Dream.A.Dream

I think I'm gonna ask them to double check he's a boy when I have my 4D scan!

I'm not too bad today, was sick for about an hour solid when I got up, but only been sick once since then. How about you? xx


----------



## teal

Glad you're doing a bit better now. I was really sick this morning and after I attempted lunch. Feeling really drained now. 

That would be good if they double check for you! I had a second anomaly scan because my little one wasn't cooperating for all the measurements so I keep reminding myself I've had two different people tell me he's a boy! xx


----------



## Dream.A.Dream

Yeah, I'm sure they are boys. My Dad's mum had two boys and she was sick from the day she found out until the day she gave birth with both of them, so i think the only sick with a girl thing is clearly an old wives tale! 

Aww no, I hope you have a better day tomorrow :hugs: 

I've just been sick again, blergh. Really acidic nasty puke. Meant to be going to a friends tonight to just watch x factor and stuff so think I might not try to eat, if I try and eat will prob be too sick to go xx


----------



## teal

I hate the acidy sickness :( Really horrible! 

I hope you feel better and manage to have a good night at your friends. I'll also be watching xfactor but at home in my pyjamas. xx


----------



## Dream.A.Dream

I would rather be at home in my pyjamas, but not seen them for 4 weeks so feel bad not going. xx


----------



## teal

Hope you managed to enjoy your night :hugs: xx


----------



## NIfirsttimer

yep its defo an old wives tale... rebaby, lou & you 2 girlies have all had hyperemesis boys!!! in fact,,, i think im the only hyperemesis girl pregnancy on this thread!


----------



## teal

That's quite of a few of us with hyperemesis having boys! 

Ruby looks gorgeous!


----------



## Dream.A.Dream

I agree, Ruby does look gorgeous. I love the funky babygrows in both your pics too :)

Think we've definitely proven between us that sickness definitely doesn't always mean a girl! 

Blergh, I feel poo today. I just want to sleep all day so I'm not being sick but then everyone calls me lazy :(

How is everyone today? xx


----------



## teal

I feel awful again today. I think I'll be trying to sleep soon. I've to phone the doctors tomorrow to make an appointment. I tried to make one last week but the receptionist said to phone on the day. 

Sending you hugs Katy :hugs: hope you feel better xx


----------



## Dream.A.Dream

I hate that they don't let you make doctors appointments in advance in anymore. It's so frustrating! 

Hope you feel better soon too :hugs: xx


----------



## teal

I know it is frustrating. Sometimes the receptionist will be unsure if I need an appointment or not so she'll get me to speak to the practice nurse first - the nurse always gives me an appointment right away anyway! xx


----------



## Dream.A.Dream

Doctors receptionists are a pain! If we phone up and say we need to see a doctor who are they to decide whether or not we can :hissy: It's one thing that really bugs me. The receptionists at my doctors are always really rude about it as well xx


----------



## teal

Some of the ones at mine are really rude aswell. Seems to be your luck who you get. My sister jokes that they have too much power. I don't think it should be up to them if you get to see a doctor or not :( 
On the plus side at least the nurse I'll have to speak to first is really nice and has always given me an appointment. 

My stomach is really sore from being sick and the dry heaving. It's just above my bump. Been told before not to worry about it because it's just the muscles but sometimes it's hard not to. 

Bring on February! xx


----------



## Dream.A.Dream

Indeed.

I don't really know how doctors can sit there and just keep saying not to worry when it's weeks since we've eaten a full meal. Of course you're gonna worry! :hugs: xx

ETA: :hissy: :hissy: :hissy: :hissy: That is all. Sorry, just seen a thread from someone complaining how bad she feels and how awful it is that she's been sick 15 times...in 16 weeks! That's not even once a week! :hissy:


----------



## Kitty23

I just cant take it today, I'm sat here crying my eyes out. I've been up since 2am being sick every half an hour, I cant keep anything down ( I can usually keep sips of cold water down) I cant take my tablets, I just want to sleep! 

why bloody me? its not fair I cant do f**k all anymore, this isnt a bloody life :cry:. Dh is coming home from work but that won't be till 12ish. I cant even wash my hair without his help. I am so exhausted :cry:

sorry for the rant I just feel so crap today xxx


----------



## teal

Kitty I hope you feel better :hugs: Your dh should hopefully be home with you soon. 

I didn't manage to get an appointment today since the nurse wasn't in so I'll need to phone again tomorrow morning :(


----------



## Henrica80

Kitty, sending lots of:hugs::hugs: hope you feel better.....


----------



## Dream.A.Dream

:hugs: Kitty. I hope your DH is home to look after you soon so you can feel a bit more human again. I know how you feel, I can't shower without OH being in because I faint a lot in the shower. 

Teal- Hope you manage to get an appointment tomorrow hun xx


----------



## teal

I hope so. I know there isn't anything they can do other than prescribe more anti sickness tablets but I'll need a line for work- although I know doctor will back date it if I have to wait a few days. 

My manager called this morning for an update and said if I'm not well enough to do my job then I should stay off. A complete turn around. I think it's just less effort for him if I stay off rather than come back into work and then find it too much and go off again. I'd much rather be at work than be feeling like this. Just feel awful and really down all the time :(

Katy how are you getting on today? xx


----------



## Dream.A.Dream

teal said:


> I hope so. I know there isn't anything they can do other than prescribe more anti sickness tablets but I'll need a line for work- although I know doctor will back date it if I have to wait a few days.
> 
> My manager called this morning for an update and said if I'm not well enough to do my job then I should stay off. A complete turn around. I think it's just less effort for him if I stay off rather than come back into work and then find it too much and go off again. *I'd much rather be at work than be feeling like this. Just feel awful and really down all the time *:(
> 
> Katy how are you getting on today? xx

:hugs: That's what I keep trying to make my boss understand too. 

I'm okay-ish, I've been sick 3 times, but I've been naughty and not eaten or drank anything. So that's probably why not been too bad. 

How are you? xx


----------



## teal

I've been feeling sick all day and dry heaving but I wasn't actually sick until I attempted toast this afternoon :( xx


----------



## Dream.A.Dream

Awww no. Are you keeping any food down at all? 

I ate a blegian waffle, touch wood so far I've not been sick (ate it an hour ago) I feel really sick, but am being stubborn and refusing to go and be sick xx


----------



## Kitty23

thanks girls :) Dh came home and cleaned me up bless his heart. Still not stopped being sick though its once an hour now. blah I hate bad days!

Teal- its terrible you cant get an appointment!! I can't believe how crappy your doctors are! Can you not make an emergency appointment?

Katy- Well done on the waffle :) Lol I do the trying not to be sick thing 

God I can't wait till this finishes for us all! xxx


----------



## Dream.A.Dream

Hope you have a better day tomorrow Kitty :hugs: xx


----------



## Kitty23

thanks Katy :) Dh is staying off tomorrow ( he's got his work laptop here) just incase I'm bad again. Do you get really bad days to ?( obviously having HG every friggin day is bad lol!) xxx


----------



## Dream.A.Dream

Yeah, mine tends to be more bad weeks though. I'll have a week where I'm sick in the morning and sometimes early afternoon but then manage dinner, then I'll have a couple of weeks where I will puke after _everything_ I eat as well as for a couple of hours each morning when I first wake up xx


----------



## Dream.A.Dream

The waffle didn't stay down :( Blergh xx


----------



## teal

Kitty - I tried to make an emergency appointment but the receptionist wouldn't give me one and the nurse wasn't in this morning so I'm going to phone again tomorrow. 

Sorry to hear you were sick again Katy :hugs: 
I seem to have really bad weeks and then I'll feel ok-ish for a few days then the sickness comes back. xx


----------



## Dream.A.Dream

Sounds quite similar to me teal. I'm looking forward to my good days, but then at the same time I feel bad when I have a good day, because I feel I should be in work even though I know it won't last xx


----------



## teal

I feel like that too but the good days never last long :hugs: 

Although work isn't too happy I'm not there they prefer that I'm off in a block rather than attempt to go in and having to keep taking days off. Seems strange. 

I've always felt guilty about being off work for anything xx


----------



## Dream.A.Dream

Same, I just don't like it. But there's nothing I can do about it, I just wish I didn't feel guilty xx


----------



## teal

I managed to get an appointment today although the receptionist really didn't want to give me one for some reason. She said I should be speaking to my midwife but whenever I've mentioned the sickness to my midwife she just asks if I've seen my doctor.


----------



## Kitty23

Teal- I think you should consider writing a little complaint to your surgery about this receptionist, I bet they arent aware that she is trying to turn patients away. She's got zero medical training so her opinion counts for shit lol! Rahhh I hate receptionists and they are so up themselves. Write a letter, I bet you won't get anymore trouble.

Katy- Don't feel guilty about work lol, easier said than done eh? Sorry about the waffle :(

My work phoned up yesterday, my boss is really lovely at the mo ( she's a senior nurse so she understands hyperemisis) but she did ask if I had used all my sick days :wacko:from talking to acas about this me having a sick note for however long overrides any sick days I have left. 

Only been sick 3 times today hoorah lol hows everyone else? xxx


----------



## teal

I wasn't impressed with the appointment today. I couldn't get to see my own doctor (because she wasn't in) so I had to see a new doctor. He really have a clue - he said the sickness is normal and should go away at 18 weeks :growlmad: even though I had already said to him I was 24 weeks. He also said I shouldn't be taking stemetil (which my own doctor has said was fine to take). I said I needed another line for work which he was ok with although he asked what I wanted on the line and I said it's normally "hyperemesis" that's written on them - he asked if I knew how to spell that :dohh:

Really not filled with confidence now. 

I'm probably just whining because I already feel really down :nope:


----------



## Kitty23

Teal!- How terrible,:hugs: how on earth do some people get bloody medical degrees!!! :( Have you thought about changing doctors? Your not whining at all, people are just craps. xxx


----------



## teal

There are a few doctors at the practice and I really like my own doctor when I manage to get an appointment with her xx


----------



## Dream.A.Dream

That doctor sounds awful! Sorry you had a crappy time at the docs and sorry you're feeling crap today :hugs:

I went out for the first time in 8 weeks, it was kinda scary being in public again and I was very violently sick at the restaurant but managed to just about make it to the toilet in time. xx


----------



## teal

Hope everyone is having a better day today :hugs: 

I was up sick during the night a lot. That really horrible acidic sick :(

Feeling slightly better now. Managed some toast and I've not been sick.. yet. Hoping for one of those good days that are few and far between xx


----------



## anothersquish

Thought Id share an amusement that happened this lunchtime...
Sat down to eat some toast, now Ive figured out if I sit down for ten minutes beforehand and stay sat quietly for half an hour afterwards I can normally manage to keep some foods down. SO I sit, eat my toast and get a phone call....was sons school asking me to go in because my son had fallen in the playground, turned out he was actually fine just a bit shaken so I explained that his father would be home in five minutes and I would send him...so basically asking them to comfort my son for ten minutes and no more (would take me that long to walk the 200 yards to the school because of spd!) but oh no...they needed me to go NOW. So I went wondering what they werent telling me that was so urgent they needed me to be there immediately. 
Get to the school office, start to speak to the receptionist and get that "I need to be sick NOW" feeling.....and threw up all over the headteachers desk and computer....!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Its actually broken! 
Dont think Im ever going to be able to look the headmaster or the receptionist in the eye again!!!!!

Oh and my son was completely fine....hed just wanted a hug and was upset because he put a hole in his trousers...he wasnt even hurt!


----------



## Dream.A.Dream

anothersquish said:


> Thought Id share an amusement that happened this lunchtime...
> Sat down to eat some toast, now Ive figured out if I sit down for ten minutes beforehand and stay sat quietly for half an hour afterwards I can normally manage to keep some foods down. SO I sit, eat my toast and get a phone call....was sons school asking me to go in because my son had fallen in the playground, turned out he was actually fine just a bit shaken so I explained that his father would be home in five minutes and I would send him...so basically asking them to comfort my son for ten minutes and no more (would take me that long to walk the 200 yards to the school because of spd!) but oh no...they needed me to go NOW. So I went wondering what they werent telling me that was so urgent they needed me to be there immediately.
> Get to the school office, start to speak to the receptionist and get that "I need to be sick NOW" feeling.....and threw up all over the headteachers desk and computer....!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Its actually broken!
> Dont think Im ever going to be able to look the headmaster or the receptionist in the eye again!!!!!
> 
> Oh and my son was completely fine....hed just wanted a hug and was upset because he put a hole in his trousers...he wasnt even hurt!

Eeep! Stupid school for not letting you wait those extra 10 mins! :hugs:

How you doing today teal? Did your toast stay down? I am also having a not so good day, the bile I puked before was so concentrated it was orange :shock: xx


----------



## teal

anothersquish - can't believe they wouldn't wait the extra 5 minutes! :hugs: 

katy - I'm still doing ok today. I've only been sick once but I've been feeling really nauseas all day and keep getting an acidy reflux. 

xx


----------



## Kitty23

katy said:


> Eugh :( I hate it when the bile is orange lol, it tastes like pure evil!
> 
> 
> Teal- have you tried anything for the acid reflux? I used to get some white stuff from the doctor that really helped :)
> 
> Went to the doc again today, she's signed me off for two weeks though my last note ended on this tuesday and this one starts from today, is that ok? I don't work wednesdays does that make a difference? I don't want to be bollocked over it!
> xxx


----------



## teal

I hadn't tried anything for it because it only started over the last few days. Not had any of it today! If it comes back I'll speak to doctor to see what I Can take for it though :flower: 

I don't think the day gap in your sickline should matter - sometimes it's just your luck if you can get to see a doctor on time. 

I had to go into work this morning for a meeting with my manager. I was sick a few times this morning but thankfully wasn't sick while I was there. He was ok with me and wants me to call him the end of next week for an update. 

How is everyone feeling today? xx


----------



## Dream.A.Dream

I am feeling rather yuck to be honest. I'm getting a bit scared of eating, so I haven't tried to today. But I feel all light headed and spaced out so I'm going to have to try and eat I think. I wasn't that sick this morning, think it was only 2 or 3 times. 

But everytime I start feeling awful I just look at my pics from yesterday and I feel a wee bit better instantly :cloud9:

Here is my little man for anyone who hasn't seen (sorry teal, you've prob seen these pics about 4 times now! :blush:)

https://i299.photobucket.com/albums/mm313/katy_t89/4Dscan015.jpg
https://i299.photobucket.com/albums/mm313/katy_t89/4Dscan013.jpg

xx


----------



## Kitty23

He's beautiful!!! Have you got a name yet? 

Thanks teal, I was a bit worried that being one day out would be cause enough for them to sack me, crazy I know lol. 

Katy- Hope you can keep something down today :) xxx


----------



## Dream.A.Dream

Kitty23 said:


> He's beautiful!!! Have you got a name yet?
> 
> Thanks teal, *I was a bit worried that being one day out would be cause enough for them to sack me, crazy I know lol. *
> 
> Katy- Hope you can keep something down today :) xxx

If they complain just go back to the doctors and get them to do you a backdated one for one day. But hopefully your work won't be that petty. 

Nopes :nope: he's still nameless. We have a shortlist, but want to see which one he suits. 

xx


----------



## teal

Love the pictures Katy! 

I was scared to eat today too and started feeling really light headed. Managed some toast after that and still ok with the water. I don't feel so bad now - just really drained so will probably be an early night for me!


----------



## Dream.A.Dream

I just had a bit of bread so fingers crossed I'm not sick. 

Glad you're having an okay-ish day teal :hugs: xx


----------



## teal

Thanks - hope you manage to keep the bread down :hugs:

I always feel a relief when I manage to keep something down. Even if it's just some dry toast xx


----------



## Dream.A.Dream

Indeed, it's like a major accomplishment just managing to eat. 

I feel awful tonight, feel really sick, as usual, and think I'm getting a cold. Really bad headache, sore throat, runny nose and feel absolutely exhausted xx


----------



## Henrica80

Teal, Kitty, katy and the rest of the ladies i just want to wish you all a better day today, hope you will manage to keep something down.... lots of:hugs: the end seems so far but it aint...... lots of love


----------



## Henrica80

@ Teal, for acidy reflux, have you tried LOSEC, been using it since week 7 till now, its works well for me, i dont feel it at all.... you have to get a prescription from the doctor, my doctor said its safe during pregnancy but just find out from your doctor....


----------



## teal

Thanks for that. It wasn't so bad yesterday but if it comes back I'll mention it to my doctor :flower: 

Katy I hope you have a better day today :hugs:


----------



## Kitty23

Katy- You don't think your getting the beginnings on swine flu or normal flu? Not to scare you lol, but with your immune system being so low with not eating you need to be careful. Have you got a temp or anything? xxx


----------



## anothersquish

Not sure what to do about this one....Ive started getting VERY hungry, up to now this hasnt been an issue at all but the last two days Ive felt starving all the time...of course Ive tried to eat and suprise suprise been sick, concluding with yet more acid/bile wretching at 4am which has, yet again, ended with me looking like a druggie or similar as all the capillaries under my eyes have burst and I have another spot in my eye (sexy).

Im going Drs again Monday, havent had anti sickness tablets for a little while as hospital consultant wasnt convinced what I was taking wasnt causing the BH to be worse (ie bad enough to start trying to dilate my cervix) but its not getting to a ridiculous point again where Im starving but cant eat or throwing up so my BP is dropping, my vision is going black and Im dizzy etc.

Has anyone else noted an improvement from about week 24 through 30 and then a deterioration again? Im wondering if I need to prepare myself for going back to how I was earlier on which is not something I would like to repeat. Going through the worst of it again scares me more than anything else and makes me want to take the induction in just over 5 weeks, can put up with pain from the SPD but the sickness is too much....apologies to those early on still, dont mean to scare the crap out of you, bad day I think!


----------



## Dream.A.Dream

Teal- I haven't been too bad today. Just the usual hour or so this morning, and then twice more. I haven't tried eating yet though. How are you doing today?

Kitty- I was a bit worried about what might happen if it was flu, I don't think I have a temp though, just a really bad headache and sore throat and earache. And just generally achy. Hopefully it's just a cold.

Anothersquish- :hugs: Can't help with question about 20 weeks onwards, I can sympathise with the burst blood vessels and generally looking awful though. Hopefully someone will be able to answer for you soon. Although, if it's getting to the stage where you're really hungry but can't keep anything down I'd say get the anti sickness tablets and just see how you go, if it starts off the BH again then stop taking them but hopefully you will manage to eat something xxx


----------



## teal

Sending you hugs anothersquish :hugs: I've not noticed an improvement from 24 weeks but I'm only just past that point. I have the burst blood vessels aswell so you're not alone there. 

Katy - I was really sick this morning again but been a bit better this afternoon. That could be because I've not really eaten much. Thinking about trying to have some dinner soon. At least if I leave it a bit later I can just try and sleep if I feel awful. xx


----------



## Dream.A.Dream

teal said:


> Sending you hugs anothersquish :hugs: I've not noticed an improvement from 24 weeks but I'm only just past that point. I have the burst blood vessels aswell so you're not alone there.
> 
> Katy - I was really sick this morning again but been a bit better this afternoon. That could be because I've not really eaten much. Thinking about trying to have some dinner soon. At least if I leave it a bit later I can just try and sleep if I feel awful. xx

That's similar to what I've been doing. Not attempting to eat all day, then just eat just before bed and then try and sleep. xx


----------



## teal

Katy - that seems to be the best way for me to keep something down at night - if I can sleep! How are you feeling today? xx


----------



## Dream.A.Dream

Awful. But it's not so much the sickness, only been sick once, although spent the rest of the day forcing myself not to throw up ifykwim. Just feeling generally down and crappy today. Had an awful night last night, sick and then heartburn so I didn't get to sleep until about 4.30am, so spent a lot of today asleep, which means I won't be able to sleep tonight again now :dohh:

How are you today? xx


----------



## teal

I had a bad night last night aswell. I was only sick a few times but nausea was making it hard to sleep. I've not been too bad with sickness today. I've not been sick since this morning but still feeling sick and haven't eaten much. I just want to sleep but trying to stay up as long as I can so I have more chance sleeping tonight. 

I have spd aswell so sleeping is really becoming a challenge. 

I know what you mean. Already feeling down and crap and the lack of sleep just makes me feel worse. I still feel guilty for feeling so miserable. 

xx


----------



## Dream.A.Dream

:hugs: xx


----------



## NIfirsttimer

awh girls.. so sorry to hear you are still all suffering :-(

this time last year i was just starting to get really bad... so just try to look forward to next year, and you will be like me, sat munching pizza & malteasers! 

squish... i got a bit better in 3rd tri, was still sick every day but not like before where it was 50 times a day...and then got bd again in the last few weeks....


----------



## Dream.A.Dream

NIfirsttimer said:


> awh girls.. so sorry to hear you are still all suffering :-(
> 
> this time last year i was just starting to get really bad... so just try to look forward to next year, and you will be like me, sat munching pizza & malteasers!
> 
> squish... i got a bit better in 3rd tri, was still sick every day but not like before where it was 50 times a day...and then got bd again in the last few weeks....

Good advice about looking to the future, it's so hard sometimes though. And then I feel bad for being down. 

Just so fed up, and all my hair is falling out now. I know that this can usually happen in pregnancy, but not eating can't be helping. My hair used to be really thick (did my head in actually) but now it's getting really thin. It feels like it's only about half as thick as it used to be now. Hope it doesn't all just fall out! :( xx


----------



## teal

Thanks for that NIfirsttimer :flower: 

Sending you lots of hugs Katy :hugs:


----------



## Dream.A.Dream

Sorry, just having a bad day xx


----------



## anothersquish

katy are you still taking vitamins? Sorry if ive missed this earlier int he thread, I dont get time/chance to read it properly every day. 
I can take and (most of the time) keep down pregnacare tablets and Im sure that is all thats kept me reasonably healthy to this point.

Do you not find that if you eat too close to sleep time you get an hours sleep then spend the rest of the night throwing up? If I eat too close to bedtime I get barely any sleep before waking up, sometimes I am sick as I wake othertimes I get to the loo first and then Im sat around throwing up almost constantly for several hours...I think lying down really does NOT help me but sitting on the sofa/at computer for a while does.

Im preparing for the sickness to get worse, will be seeing Dr next week and the specialist at a different hospital on the 26th I think it is and I will bring up the antisickness tablets again and see if they think it wont be too much of a risk...by then I will be 33 weeks and at a comfortable gestation even if it does set of contractions again.


----------



## Dream.A.Dream

I'm still taking pregnacare too, but not sure how often I actually manage to keep it down. LO is growing fine though, so it's just me suffering I think. 

I seem to just throw up whenever I try and eat, makes no difference if I sit up or lie down.

I hope you get something sorted out when you go and see the consultant and hopefully they'll give you the antisickness tablets :hugs:

How is everyone today? xx


----------



## teal

Katy how are you feeling today? :hugs: 

I've been sick a few times. Just feeling drained xx


----------



## Dream.A.Dream

Same, Been sick a few times but mostly just feeling exhausted to be honest. 

:hugs: teal, hope you have a better day tomorrow xx


----------



## confusedmum

Hi i was woundering if anyone can help me,
am first time pregnant and its from hell i cant stop being sick, am so week and tiered i keep fainting i cant eat or drink, had nothing in me for 2 weeks. I have been in and out the hospital on a drip because i am dehydrated. it is awful.
i am only about 8 weeks, I am alll on my own, i have split up from the father of baby, i havent even told my parents as they hate the person i was with i am scared of loosing them too. i cant stop crying, i cry myself to sleep and as soon as i get up in the morning am crying. 
i have never felt so alone and am so depressed i am actually now thinking of getting a termination. its all so hard and upsetting as i was made up when i first found out but erverything is going wrong. 
i know i might seem like am moaning and everyone goes through it but i have noone to talk to and am so scared and upset. 
i dont know what to do and i cant cope nomore.

xxxx


----------



## Henrica80

@confusedmum:hugs: i wish i could say or do something that can help you but i dont have better words than just to :hugs: you, i have been through hyperemesis almost all throughout my pregnancy and its my first time too..... at week 8-12 i thought i didnt want to be pregnant anymore.... i kind of know what you are going through cause been the same but the situation is different for you, for me have dh to support me, just hang in there, you will make it through, i cant even believe im on my 36th week now, all will come to past, im just thinking maybe it will be wise or rather it will help you if you can come out and let your parents know, you might be suprise how supportive they will, all in all i wish you the best..... and to other ladies here, i hope you having abetter day :hugs: i got my vaccine jab today, i was in dilema for a long time whether to get it or not and im so happy that babys head is engaged already, few more weeks :happydance:


----------



## Kitty23

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:
aww hun :( Like Henrica said you WILL get through this, the girls here are great we all help each other on the bad days and they do pass :) Your not moaning at all! Hyperemeisis is horrendous its shite but it does end :) 

First things first 
Have you been to the docs about anti sickness tablets?
If not go! Make an appointment and dont leave until they give you some tablets, if that doctor is no good see another one :) the tablets can help some people alot and can take the edge off for others.
Make sure the doctors are weighing you. 
Could you stay with your parents for a little while? Being alone with this is not nice, its so much easier being ill with someone to help you.
Try sipping at icecubes in a cup for fluids.

xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## craftymum

aw I'm really sorry to read about all you girls suffering with HG, it really is crap and so depressing. All I can really say is try to take each day as it comes, it will all be worth it in the end - I know it's hard to see that though while you're going through it as I couldn't see it and everytime someone said to me that I was nearly there and not long now etc it really wound me up as every day felt like a year. My baby is almost 7 weeks now and I can hardly believe I was sick for so long, it feels like a distant memory now. I never thought I'd be able to eat anything other than toast again but you will get there I promise. In the meantime just look after yourselves and try to get lots of rest. xxx


----------



## Dream.A.Dream

How is everyone doing? This thread has gone a bit quiet lately. 

I've not been too bad myself, still being sick a stupid amount of times a day, and a I fainted yesterday because I'd not kept enough down. But feeling a bit more positive at the minute. 

xx


----------



## oboeverity

I've been diagnosed this week... and I just want to cry. All I've had today is a couple of mouthfuls of diet coke, which used to stay down quite nicely, and I've brought that up... I'm only 9 weeks, and I'm not sure I can go through much more of this...


----------



## Dream.A.Dream

:hugs: I remember thinking that too at the very beginning. Now I'm almost 28 weeks so the time does pass. Plus, it may stop at 12 or 16 weeks, so you might not have too much longer to go. Try and take each day one at a time. Has your doc prescribed you anything? If you're not able to drink and therefore aren't needing to pee you could be dehydrated in which case you'll need to go to hospital xx


----------



## teal

Sorry to hear that you're suffering too oboeverity :hugs: Mine started at 6 weeks and like Katy said the time does pass xx

Katy - it has been quiet. How are you? I wasn't being sick so much while I was suffering with what I think was a really bad cold. I thought it was just the cold but I was all achy and out of breathe just walking up the stairs. Whatever it was I'm over the worst of it now thankfully although the sickness is now back. I've only been sick a few times today but feel too nauseas to eat. xx


----------



## Dream.A.Dream

I'm the same. I had a couple of days where I managed to keep some food down, but then as of friday the puking is back. And I fainted. Eeek. I've not tried to eat today, it seems easier just not to bother, but I know I need to eat for bubs. 

How are you today? xx


----------



## anothersquish

Mine started just prior to 5 weeks (I thought I had a nasty tummy bug!) and here I am potentially days/weeks away from birth (and on bedrest...urgh!) There are tough moments but the time does go by and in a way you do adjust. Even after having been so sick for so long Ive still enjoyed pregnancy (ok not whilst with my head in a bucket/toilet etc but in the short spaces between when not actually BEING sick!) I think when you get close to the end it suddenly dawns on you what a short amount of time it is and afterwards...well, it will be forgotten about in seconds.


----------



## Dream.A.Dream

I agree with that above completely :) It is a nightmare, and you do have days were you feel you'll never get through it, but eventually you do start to enjoy feeling LO move etc, and I'm already thinking about number 2, even if it meant being sick daily for 9 more months xx


----------



## Jasa1911

Hey Girls!

Well I have been diagnosed with hyperemesis today and I feel TERRIBLE lol!

I have completely lost my appitite which makes me feel sick because im hungry, but when I do eat that comes back to! Im in a constant stae of sickness!! Gutted!

This is the furthest i have ever got in pregnancy by 3 days, and im so worried that me constantly puking up my baby aspirin and vitamin tablets is going to result in the same thing!

Gosh! why does it have to be so hard to grow a baby lol xxx


----------



## Dream.A.Dream

:hugs: The one thing I would say, is that I know nothing is guaranteed but the way I looked at my sickness, and the way one nurse explained it to me is if you're constantly being sick it shows that your hormones are doing what they should be :) so hopefully in this case it could be a good sign. I worried a lot about bubs not getting what he needed etc, but have been reassured lots of times that baby will always take what they need from you, so you will feel crap, but they will be okay xx


----------



## teal

Sorry to hear you're suffering jasa. I second what Katy has said about the baby will get what they need from you. :hugs: You just need to watch you're not getting dehydrated. 

Katy - I find it easier to just not eat but I know I'm better eating and keeping it down for a while than getting nothing in at all :hugs: xx


----------



## Dream.A.Dream

Well, I'm off to hospital in a min for monitoring because not felt bubs move today and I'm worried. xx


----------



## Henrica80

Been away over the weekend, went to visit our foster* parents..... im proud of myself i made it through, 10 hours away and them expecting me to be active as usual... other than that im ok.... sorry for the new ladies here, i agree with other ladies that time do pass by and soon you will be done, easier said...Hope you all have a better day today:hugs:


----------



## Dream.A.Dream

Just reviving this thread. How is everyone today? xx


----------



## teal

Katy - I'm doing ok-ish today. Only had toast right enough but I've not been sick. Feeling really nauseas though. 

How are you? xx


----------



## Dream.A.Dream

I haven't tried to eat still. 

Was bad yesterday though.

Glad you're having an okay day, although for me the feeling sick is almost worse than the being sick xx


----------



## teal

Sending you hugs :hugs: 

I also find the feeling sick can be worse at times than actually being sick. 

On the plus side February is getting closer xx


----------



## Dream.A.Dream

It is indeed :) I only have 12 weeks left, maximum 14, so I just have to think of it that way xx


----------



## NIfirsttimer

hey girls.. just popping in to say hi & tell you all how well you are doing... i know how hard it is just to keep your head up every day, but it sounds like you are all doing as well as can be..... and the end is in sight for some of you too!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

i still havent forgotten my HG days.. i think about them often, and am thankful that they are now gone... it makes me sad reading your posts tho cos i know you are still there :-( 
BIG HUGS to you all 
k xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Dream.A.Dream

Awww thanks, I can't wait until I have my LO here like you and can hopefully come back and post to cheer up others xx


----------



## honeybee91

I hope you don't mind be popping into your thread, I had a extreme case of HG with my DD who is now nearly 8. I was in hospital for nearly all my pregnancy and hardly spent anytime at home as I needed IV drips all the time and also was drip fed. I weighed 2 stone less after my daughter was born than I did before I got pregnant. I am ttc at the moment and I should go to the doctors to get an action plan in place in case however my Ob advised me not to have another baby as I would most likely be ill again. It has taken me this long to be ready again and I am worried about what they will say if I go to the doctors. When I was pregnant they accused me of making myself sick, to harm the baby or because I didn't want to gain weight which hurt so much. 

I really want to experience the fun side being pregnant though, I couldn't even go shopping for baby things, I want to have normal morning sickness and strange cravings.


----------



## anothersquish

honeybee, I cant believe you were treated that way, how horrid. 
I have to admit Ive been nothing but supported and understood regards my sickness. I have lost over 5 stone in weight (good job I was tubby to begin with!) and have been in and out of hospital (and given ensure drinks....yeah right like I could keep those nasty things down!) but not once have I been accused of being sick purposefully etc Ive not had one 24 hour slot where I havent been sick since week 5 but I can honestly say that despite that and other complications I have enjoyed my pregnancy (perhaps because it took five years TTC??!!) and I dont think there is any reason why you cant even if you are unfortunate enough to suffer again.
Maybe times have changed since you had your daughter and you will find a more supportive health service.....certainly plenty of support on BnB ;)


----------



## honeybee91

hi thank you for your reply. I am really happy to read that you have had such brilliant support. :) It does give hope that their is better support & treatment now. I think if I had the support and proper treatment it would be much easier and I wouldn't have to spend so much time in a hospital.

Oh this is a funny one , the funniest thing they accused me off was being addicted to Cyclizine, that one makes me laugh still.

Good luck with the rest of your pregnancy, hope your not suffering to much.


----------



## NIfirsttimer

UGh addicted to cyclazine! as if! its HORRIBLE!!


----------



## Dream.A.Dream

NIfirsttimer said:


> UGh addicted to cyclazine! as if! its HORRIBLE!!

Agreed, I hate it. I try my best not to take it, it's makes me feel so out of it xx


----------



## barking

Oh my goodness I can't believe I've found this thread. New to B&B as of today and just looking through and found you I'm so happy!!!

First two pregnancies I was sick through each one, but no medication required, since divorced etc lovely new partner of 3 years, had to make the big decision to have or not to have another. Anyway, I'm pregnant, been sick since day two of conception. At 4 weeks I was rushed into hospital, normal stuff veins collapsing etc absolutely bloomin horrific.

Anyway, I'm on 4 x ondansetron which has stabilised me, only occassionally sick now, but feel absolutely ruddy rotten!

Talk about feeling alone and incredibly low, in fact I've had horrendous thoughts, but reading all your posts I'm actually not alone at all.

My partner has found this tough, desperate to have the baby but finding watching me go through hell absolutely dreadful. I have found work, friends and family little understanding (and I work in Maternity!) and my partner printed off information to give to friends and family and they have since changed the way they treat me. 

A very close relative said to me 'you're depressed that's what the matter is' - that was my lowest point, what do people expect when you're throwing up 24/7??!!!

Anyway, 2 months signed off work, I just don't know how I will cope with a full day back there.

It's really good to find you :hugs:


----------



## Dream.A.Dream

Welcome :hugs: This is only my first pregnancy so first time I've suffered with it but I completely get the lack of understanding and feeling really down xx


----------



## Kitty23

welcome barking :) :hugs: 

Eugh having a particularly bad week this week :( The consultants are no help at all and quite unsympathetic , but my midwife is lovely. I saw her today ( 15 mins before I had been horrendously sick over my lovely outfit :( so had to change lol) and she suggests maybe getting the GP to admit me to hospital for a few days on a drip and that has helped some of her other patients knock it on the head. I am really considering it at the mo. My Gp is great but I don't think she's giving me the doses I need, I want to try cylzine again but on a much higher dose.

How's everyone else doing? xxx


----------



## Kitty23

barking said:


> Anyway, I'm on 4 x ondansetron which has stabilised me, only occassionally sick now, but feel absolutely ruddy rotten!
> 
> :

Is Ondansetron called Zofran aswell? Ooh are you in the Uk? I heard its really hard to get over here but works quite well. Did you ask for it or was it just given to you?
xxx


----------



## barking

Hey Kitty, just checked box and yes it's the same. I was prescribed it when I was in hospital very poorly (apparently it is the strongest and best thing you can have) since coming out of the hospital my doctor was not at all happy prescribing it, when I asked why she said it was £3.50 per tablet! Now my thoughts is sod the money give me the darn medication, which she did. 

I now see another doctor, who is sooooo very kind and understanding and told me not to worry about the cost etc. I was on 3 a day, but after about 4 hours is wore off and I was ill before I could take my next one, so they upped it to 4 which just about covers me, but still get bad times but nothing like as bad as I have been.

My consultant told me it should be better by 16 weeks (this Friday lol!) we'll see but I'm not holding out much hope!


----------



## barking

Sorry forgot to answer yes I'm in the South West :thumbup:


----------



## Dream.A.Dream

barking said:


> Hey Kitty, just checked box and yes it's the same. I was prescribed it when I was in hospital very poorly (apparently it is the strongest and best thing you can have) since coming out of the hospital my doctor was not at all happy prescribing it, when I asked why she said it was £3.50 per tablet! Now my thoughts is sod the money give me the darn medication, which she did.
> 
> I now see another doctor, who is sooooo very kind and understanding and told me not to worry about the cost etc. I was on 3 a day, but after about 4 hours is wore off and I was ill before I could take my next one, so they upped it to 4 which just about covers me, but still get bad times but nothing like as bad as I have been.
> 
> My consultant told me it should be better by 16 weeks (this Friday lol!) we'll see but I'm not holding out much hope!

I kept being told that too. One thing I would say is not to get your hopes up about it going, because if you do and then it continues it's even worse :(

Kitty- I found I was a bit better for a few days after I was put on a drip, but it didn't last that long before I was feeling rough again. I have a slight phobia of needles and blood so I personally have done everything I can to avoid being hospitalised again. Although obviosuly if you're dehydrated you don't have much choice xx


----------



## barking

Thanks Katy 

I found it highly amusing when consultant told me it would be gone by 16 weeks after I was sick up until I delivered with both my other two, but I think they just don't really get it lol!

When I'm really bad I found that not drinking and eating at the same time is good. Eating just plain crackers tended to stay down more than anything with any flavour and my mum ordered some Lillypops, which I found soothing and easy to enjoy whilst flat on my back! That helped keep my hydrated.

Big hugs to all that are feeling rotten :hugs:


----------



## Kitty23

Thanks Barking :) I had heard it was expensive hence why it isnt prescribed much over here, which is ridiculous! I'm going to mention it to my GP and she what she says about it. Lol I got told it would stop at 12 weeks then 16 weeks and now 20 weeks lol. hmm we shall see!

Thanks Katy :) I have a needle phobia to :( which doctors don't seem to understand! The midwife made out if I went on the drip it might stop the sickness all together lol, blah doesn't look like it will work lol. 

Why oh why is it so hard to stop the sickness lol. It would be laughable it wasnt so crap! xxx


----------



## Dream.A.Dream

I agree, they really need to find a miracle cure for it! I hate the disbelieving looks I get when I tell Midwife or Doctor that the tablets aren't really working too xx


----------



## teal

I found it frustrating to keep getting told different dates of when it will go away. At first it was 12, then 16, then 20, then last time I was told as I get closer to the third trimester it would start to ease off. 

I think it was around 20 weeks I gave up on waiting to feel better and accepted I'd probably be feeling this way until I have my baby. xx


----------



## Kitty23

katy said:


> I agree, they really need to find a miracle cure for it! I hate the disbelieving looks I get when I tell Midwife or Doctor that the tablets aren't really working too xx

Lol I get that to! I feel like collecting all the sick in one day in a bucket and handing it to my consultants when they give me that " hmmm" look lol. rahh! xxx


----------



## Dream.A.Dream

Kitty23 said:


> katy said:
> 
> 
> I agree, they really need to find a miracle cure for it! I hate the disbelieving looks I get when I tell Midwife or Doctor that the tablets aren't really working too xx
> 
> Lol I get that to! I feel like collecting all the sick in one day in a bucket and handing it to my consultants when they give me that " hmmm" look lol. rahh! xxxClick to expand...

:rofl: Could you imagine their face?! xx


----------



## teal

It's shocking that they doubt you when you say the tablets aren't working :( xx

I've been lucky with my own doctor because she had really bad sickness for most of her pregnancy.


----------



## honeybee91

Kitty23 said:


> barking said:
> 
> 
> Anyway, I'm on 4 x ondansetron which has stabilised me, only occassionally sick now, but feel absolutely ruddy rotten!
> 
> :
> 
> Is Ondansetron called Zofran aswell? Ooh are you in the Uk? I heard its really hard to get over here but works quite well. Did you ask for it or was it just given to you?
> xxxClick to expand...

I want to get that on my care plan, I have been advised to do one while ttc so I am ready just in case. 

It really upsets and annoys me reading about ladies not been supported by their doctors, more education needs to be done on HG. It is bad enough being sick all the time and in hospital without having to fight and educate the people who are meant to be helping you.


----------



## Kitty23

katy said:


> Kitty23 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katy said:
> 
> 
> I agree, they really need to find a miracle cure for it! I hate the disbelieving looks I get when I tell Midwife or Doctor that the tablets aren't really working too xx
> 
> Lol I get that to! I feel like collecting all the sick in one day in a bucket and handing it to my consultants when they give me that " hmmm" look lol. rahh! xxxClick to expand...
> 
> :rofl: Could you imagine their face?! xxClick to expand...

Lol I'm sure they'd prescribe us zofran then lol! xxx


----------



## barking

It makes me feel very lucky to have the tablets then and very sorry that you girls are struggling to get it. :cry:


----------



## Kitty23

aww don't feel bad lol. I'm glad someone is getting it lol! I'm going next week to the docs and i'll ask about it then, the sickness is getting worse now :(. I used to be able to stop myself if I had just taken my THyroxine tablets so I didnt sick them up but now I am sicking them up :( not good. xxx


----------



## Dream.A.Dream

Sorry you're getting worse Kitty :hugs:

I went back to the doctors today, she signed me off until I go on maternity leave now :( xx


----------



## Kitty23

Katy- that's good :) one less thing to worry about. I know it stresses me out having to hand all these bloody notes in! Your almost there aswell! God imagine being able to eat normally! 

Its just a bad week this week, I just keep trying to focus on the good weeks :) I'm watching jeremy kyle lol it does cheer me up! When we've all had our Lo's can we have a massive virtual party with lots of food and no vomiting please loL! xxx


----------



## teal

Katy - I agree it's one less thing to think about. Are you waiting to take your mat leave at 36 weeks or do you have annual leave to use up first? :hugs: xx


----------



## Dream.A.Dream

I'm not sure, I've asked my boss twice if she can let me know, but she's ignored me. So I have a sick note to cover me until 2nd Feb now, so if she doesn't let me know soon I'll just start maternity at 36 weeks. xx


----------



## Dream.A.Dream

Oh, and Kitty- I'm liking the sound of your virtual party. I love jeremy kyle too :) xx


----------



## Dream.A.Dream

Currently sitting here praying the pizza that baby just made me eat stays down because it makes such horrible puke :( *prays and crosses fingers* xx


----------



## teal

Hope it stays down Katy :hugs: 
I tried to have cereal this morning but made me sick ugh. Managed toast for dinner though. I miss pizza xx


----------



## Dream.A.Dream

I hate throwing up cereal. And bread. Blergh. 

Pizza is staying down so far *touch wood* xx


----------



## LeannieB

Hi I have just noticed this thread and just wanted to say I know exactly how you are all feeling. I was so sick throughout my pregnancy, I ended up having to start my maternity around 32 weeks as I was so ill. The doctors prescribed me metroclopramide (not sure how to spell it!) I felt so crap throughout my pregnancy and I barely ate as had no appetite and I was so scared of eating as I didnt want to bring it back up. Its hard to describe to people just how rubbish u are feeling. My little boy is 15 months old now and I am currently in the early stages of my 2nd pregnancy and the dreaded sickness has returned!!!! I have not been able to move off the couch for the past three days. Family and friends think I have had a sickness bug as I am not telling anyone about this pregnancy until I have had first scan as we recently suffered a miscarriage a few months ago xx


----------



## Dream.A.Dream

Sending you lots of sticky :dust:

Sorry it looks like you're going to have the sickness this time around too though :( xx


----------



## barking

Oh Gosh, poor you x x x 

Thinking of you, when is your first scan booked?


----------



## barking

Attempted the dentist this morning :nope: been putting apts off since first few weeks in pregnancy, but need work doing on a tooth that literally collapsed. I'm not in pain, but aware that I don't want to leave it too long before getting sorted.

Oh my god, has anyone actually managed the dentist whilst so ill, I couldn't cope, the dentist was so good, he was seconds just putting a patch up job on it as he knew I couldn't do it, I was positively green when I left.:sick:

Why has this wretched thing taken over our lives??? :nope:


----------



## Kitty23

Hope everyone is ok today :) but we all know the answer lol. 

Thought I'd start a little poll. I thought we could put all the medication we have tried and what if any effects it had on being sick? Might be helpful for giving a list of tablets we want to try to our Gp's?

Mine are

Cyclizine- I was on a low dose, though I think it worked the best, nasusea wasn't AS bad. Probably quite good on a higher dose

Metoclopramide- crappy for me, did nothing

Prochlorperazine- I am still on these at the moment, they do empty my stomach quickly so I can limit the amount of food I'm sick though has no effect on how much bile I vomit. 

xxx


----------



## Dream.A.Dream

Good Idea :)

I've had:

Cyclizine: Hit and miss whether or not they work, often still sick after taking them. They have quite strong side effects of drowsiness for me and just generally feeling out of it, so they can be useful in terms of getting some sleep. 

Buccastem (not sure the actual name of the medicine, think it could be stemitil): To be honest, I didn't take them for this sickness. The doctor who prescribed me them made a big deal about how she doesn't agree with medication in pregnancy and they don't know how safe they are. So, needless to say, I didn't feel comfortable taking them after that as I felt really judged. However, I took them for food poisoning a year or so ago and they really did stop me being sick. They dissolve between the top lip and the gum so you don't have to try and keep them down for them to work. I just don't feel comfortable taking them because of that damn doctor. 

Ranitidine- Not strictly for the sickness, more to combat the heartburn/acid reflux. These do work to some extent but I still end up practically drinking gaviscon. They stop me waking up in the night choking on acid though. 

Whatever the injection that they give at the hospital is....fab stuff. That combined with the fluid drip made me feel amazing for a good 24 hours. Unfortunately I dunno what it is, and it's not available ongoing. Plus, still felt a bit sick, just wasn't physically vomiting. 

xx


----------



## LeannieB

barking said:


> Oh Gosh, poor you x x x
> 
> Thinking of you, when is your first scan booked?

Hi thank you. Im not sure on my dates yet and its going to sound really silly but I cant face going to see the midwife yet. I am a little anxious and have felt so bad I have hardly left the house this week or been to work xx


----------



## barking

Not silly at all. My midwife came to the house to see me in between me dashing to be sick every few minutes lol! Really hope you're doing ok x x x 

Feel terrible today unfortunately, I walked to the shops yesterday, probably ten minute walk, went to one shop and walked back and I now feel horrendous today how on earth can we carry on with life like this it's just crazy isn't it? :cry:

Just been so upset this morning, as I've already been off work since October and I just don't know when or if I can get back there, but I have not only terrible guilt, but feel like because people don't realise what we go through they may think we're just having a ball at home. Do you guys feel the same?

Big hugs to all you HG sufferers x


----------



## teal

Barking - I feel guilty when I'm off work aswell. It's frustrating because people keep commenting on it being _morning sickness_ and don't really understand how bad it is. 

Sending you hugs :hugs: 

I was up sick all last night and this morning - I hadn't been that bad for a while :( Been too scared to eat anything so far today.


----------



## Dream.A.Dream

:hugs: Barking, Teal and Leannie. 

I feel bad now because I actually have a mini celebration, yesterday I ate lunch and dinner and didn't puke. I felt so nauseas but I managed to keep it down. They were my first meals in 26 weeks :) 

However, today the sickness is back with a vengeance. But still. 

I agree with the feeling guilty for being off work. It really does feel like no one understands and they think we're not really ill. Yesterday I went out for the first time that wasn't docs or whatever in about a month, to buy OH's christmas presents and hospital bag stuff for me. In every single shop I had to go and find a seat or just sit on the floor while my mum paid for me because I kept almost fainting. I bumped into 2 people who haven't seen me for a couple of weeks and both took no time in telling me how awful I looked. It's true though, my eyes are red from burst blood vessels, I'm white a sheet and have huge black circles under my eyes. My skin is awful. I just look like poo. I should have put make up on as god knows what people in shops though of me, I look like someone with a drug problem, but I didn't have the energy to even put any on. 

Sorry, that turned into a real rant. xx


----------



## teal

I'm glad you had a good day where you could manage two meals! 

I find when I manage to keep something down it's like a battle against the nausea. 

I used to get that when I had to go into work to give my manager my sickline. My eyes are all red too from the burst blood vessels and I have the black circles from not sleeping well and generally being drained. 

If I'm not feeling guilty about work I'm feeling guilty about feeling down :( 

Just need to keep telling myself February is getting closer xx


----------



## Dream.A.Dream

It is. We are almost there now. Almost three quarters of the way through so the end is in sight even if it doesn't always feel like it. I have days/weeks where I feel really down too, but i think it's normal when you're so run down and mostly housebound :hugs: xx


----------



## LeannieB

Evening everyone. I have been sick all day today!! Feel so rubbish. xx


----------



## Rachelsam

I would just like to say "Hello!" I suffered with Hyperemesis during my Pregnancy, My little girl is now 3 weeks old and the way I felt during the awful sickness times in Pregnancy will haunt me forever! I also have a 2 year old little boy, I was sick quite a lot when pregnant with him but nothing compared to when Pregnant with my 3 week old daughter, I spent all of April in hospital on a drip :wacko:

The sickness started at 5 weeks and luckily for me - went around 13 weeks, During that time I spent 4 weeks in hospital and had to take quite a vast amount of tablets to help.

I started off on Bucastem, Then Metaclopramide, Then Phenegan (sp?) then Cyclazine (had a bad reaction to) then Ondansetron then finally Pregnicalone (steroids) Awful, Awful time!


I'm not sure why I'm posting this, I said during that time I would never have another child due to how ill I was, I do stick to this although it does seem a shame, I'm guessing I would only get it next time and probably worse?



I just wanted to let you all know who are suffering that the moment you hold your baby it is all so so worth it and all those sicky nasty feelings disappear instantly. Hope things improve for you all each day x


----------



## Rachelsam

Oh, When I say it went at 13 weeks, the being sick every 15-20 mins 24/7 went at about 13 weeks and was still sick most days until my baby arrived!


----------



## NIfirsttimer

nothing worked for me... cyclazine was the drug i settled on for most of my pregnancy, but it only kept the vomitting at bay for an hr or so on a good day! Zofran worked a treat every time i was admitted, but they wouldnt ever give it to me outside of hospital, so within day or so of being discharged i was as bad as ever again......

oh... for you girls suffering badly with acid, ask your dr for altacite... works a treat and wayyyy better than gaviscon! (and not too bad to throw up again!)


----------



## Kitty23

:hugs: for eveyone :)

Katy- well done on the meals! 

I keep getting bombarded with texts and emails from work people asking how I am. Yeh I know its nice lol but I can't be bothered to respond the same to everyone, its not bloody morning sickness it isnt just going to disappear! And its the "oh your still ill?" comments that get me. Do they think I am off sick getting £70 a bloody week for fun!!! rah!

I'm off to the docs on Thursday and I'm going to ask for Zofran and then mention the steroids to her. No idea if she'll give it to me but its worth a try! 

I was signing along to the tv today and the babies started kicking so hard lol, makes it worth all the pain and sickness :) Managed two yoghurts today so really chuffed.

Oh little tip though I doubt you all need it lol! I can't swallow tablets now without my gag reflex going mad, so I get a teaspoon of yoghurt and push the tablet into the middle. Makes it so much easier xxx


----------



## Dream.A.Dream

Well done on the yoghurts :)

:hugs: for the everyone asking if you're still ill. No one from my work has even asked how I am :( But I can see why it would get annoying having to say the same thing over and over again to people who just don't understand. 

Unfortunately my day of eating was apparently a one off, not kept anything down yesterday or today really :dohh: xx


----------



## teal

Kitty - hope you get on ok at the doctors :flower: 

Katy - that happens to me aswell. I'll maybe have a day or so of feeling ok-ish but then it's back to not keeping anything down. :hugs: 

It's frustrating getting asked how you are all the time. It gets to me the way people ask are you still sick? with that surprised tone in their voice :(


----------



## Dream.A.Dream

teal said:


> Kitty - hope you get on ok at the doctors :flower:
> 
> Katy - that happens to me aswell. I'll maybe have a day or so of feeling ok-ish but then it's back to not keeping anything down. :hugs:
> 
> It's frustrating getting asked how you are all the time. It gets to me the way people ask are you still sick? with that surprised tone in their voice :(

I agree, I hate when people ask me how I am like everyday, because it's as if they don't believe I'm still ill. xx


----------



## Kitty23

katy said:


> teal said:
> 
> 
> Kitty - hope you get on ok at the doctors :flower:
> 
> Katy - that happens to me aswell. I'll maybe have a day or so of feeling ok-ish but then it's back to not keeping anything down. :hugs:
> 
> It's frustrating getting asked how you are all the time. It gets to me the way people ask are you still sick? with that surprised tone in their voice :(
> 
> I agree, I hate when people ask me how I am like everyday, because it's as if they don't believe I'm still ill. xxClick to expand...

Completely. I do like that people are asking after me but its just the friggin suprise in their voices when I say yes I am still ill. Or now its gotten to asking how many times a day I am friggin sick!! Its laughable really lol. Or even the " oh it should have stopped by now" eugh :( I know I'm a grumpy mare lol! But being this ill as you all know is so bloody exhausting and I don't need people asking me in their disbelieving voices how I am. If I was better I would be at work.

Can't wait for maternity leave to start, I might stop feeling so guilty :( xxx


----------



## Dream.A.Dream

Kitty23 said:


> katy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> teal said:
> 
> 
> Kitty - hope you get on ok at the doctors :flower:
> 
> Katy - that happens to me aswell. I'll maybe have a day or so of feeling ok-ish but then it's back to not keeping anything down. :hugs:
> 
> It's frustrating getting asked how you are all the time. It gets to me the way people ask are you still sick? with that surprised tone in their voice :(
> 
> I agree, I hate when people ask me how I am like everyday, because it's as if they don't believe I'm still ill. xxClick to expand...
> 
> Completely. I do like that people are asking after me but its just the friggin suprise in their voices when I say yes I am still ill. Or now its gotten to asking how many times a day I am friggin sick!! Its laughable really lol. Or even the " oh it should have stopped by now" eugh :( I know I'm a grumpy mare lol! But being this ill as you all know is so bloody exhausting and I don't need people asking me in their disbelieving voices how I am. If I was better I would be at work.
> 
> Can't wait for maternity leave to start, I might stop feeling so guilty :( xxxClick to expand...

Same :hugs: Not too long for me until maternity but it still feels awful. Especially when you have to go out because you NEED stuff that can't be got online and then you have to worry about someone seeing you and saying you aren't actually ill. I have to drag myself out soon because I need to buy my hospital bag stuff, and if I don't go to primark it'll cost me about 5 times more. But that means going out, which is an ordeal in itself. I always almost faint when I'm in a shop. xx


----------



## Dream.A.Dream

How is everyone today? :hugs: xx


----------



## teal

I'm doing sort of ok. Only been sick a few times. How are you getting on today? :hugs: xx


----------



## Dream.A.Dream

Same. Was really really sick this morning, so didn't try and eat until about 5pm. I had a pitta bread and a teaspoon of humous and wasn't sick so that's good. Just had a few sweet and sour noodles too so just waiting to see if they stay down xx


----------



## teal

It's always a plus when something manages to stay down! :hugs:
I really am amazed that with all the sickness the baby is fine in there. I'm only measuring one week behind and my midwife thinks it's because I was so slim to begin with. 
I have a night out with some family next week and I'm dreading it. It's easy to say only a few hours but a few hours is so much harder outside the house. Hopefully it will be one of my good days and I'll be able to eat something without running to the toilet.


----------



## Dream.A.Dream

teal said:


> It's always a plus when something manages to stay down! :hugs:
> I really am amazed that with all the sickness the baby is fine in there. I'm only measuring one week behind and my midwife thinks it's because I was so slim to begin with.
> I have a night out with some family next week and I'm dreading it. It's easy to say only a few hours but a few hours is so much harder outside the house. Hopefully it will be one of my good days and I'll be able to eat something without running to the toilet.

:hugs: I know how you feel. I hate being sick anywhere that isn't my own toilet, it grosses me out. And I wonder what people will think if they hear me being sick when I'm somewhere public. I know I shouldn't care but I do. 

I agree, I find it almost impossible to believe that baby is fine and growing well when I am eating next to nothing. Apparently he is though so I guess I have to believe it. I'm also measuring a week behind, was a week ahead at 25 weeks though so I am a bit worried about having gone from ahead to behind, because it means rather than growing 3cm as he should have in 3 weeks I only grew 1 :S 

Just seen your bump pic teal and can tell you were a super skinny minnie before preg, you literally just have a bump. I was slightly overweight before I got pregnant so I suppose the sickness probably hasn't done me too much harm. Think I'll still weigh less after I give birth than I did pre preg though, so I guess it is effecting my body, it's hard to tell what it's doing to us weight wise while we're pregnant ifykwim. xx


----------



## Kitty23

katy said:


> Kitty23 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> teal said:
> 
> 
> Kitty - hope you get on ok at the doctors :flower:
> 
> Katy - that happens to me aswell. I'll maybe have a day or so of feeling ok-ish but then it's back to not keeping anything down. :hugs:
> 
> It's frustrating getting asked how you are all the time. It gets to me the way people ask are you still sick? with that surprised tone in their voice :(
> 
> I agree, I hate when people ask me how I am like everyday, because it's as if they don't believe I'm still ill. xxClick to expand...
> 
> Completely. I do like that people are asking after me but its just the friggin suprise in their voices when I say yes I am still ill. Or now its gotten to asking how many times a day I am friggin sick!! Its laughable really lol. Or even the " oh it should have stopped by now" eugh :( I know I'm a grumpy mare lol! But being this ill as you all know is so bloody exhausting and I don't need people asking me in their disbelieving voices how I am. If I was better I would be at work.
> 
> Can't wait for maternity leave to start, I might stop feeling so guilty :( xxxClick to expand...
> 
> Same :hugs: Not too long for me until maternity but it still feels awful. Especially when you have to go out because you NEED stuff that can't be got online and then you have to worry about someone seeing you and saying you aren't actually ill. I have to drag myself out soon because I need to buy my hospital bag stuff, and if I don't go to primark it'll cost me about 5 times more. But that means going out, which is an ordeal in itself. I always almost faint when I'm in a shop. xxClick to expand...

Eugh yes! I only go out when really really neccisarry( cant spell it and cant be bothered to check lol) but I always am scared of seeing work people! I do look like shite the whole time but still lol. Like last week at the doctors saw one of the most gossipy evil cows at work and I could tell she was thinking why is she out if she's so sick! 

Had an asthma attack last night about 3am, really scared myself. Then the attack was happening while I was being sick, which was closing off my air ways even more making me more panicky. Not fun. Then this morning managed to be sick all over the bed lol. 

Does anyone else get stressed at having to go to appointments? I feel like a turd for hating going to the hospital every two weeks for scans etc ( I know I should be happy) but it is literally such an effort. Washing my hair is such an effort these days, and I usual end up having to pick out two outfits because I will usually end up barfing on one 10 mins before I have to leave. 

Katy - well done on the noodles I hope they stay down
Teal- Fingers crossed for a good day on your night off, nothing worse than having to worry about where the toilet is when your with people 

xxxx


----------



## Dream.A.Dream

Kitty- :hugs: for the asthma attack while being sick. That must have been awful. :hugs: 

I don't like going to appointments either, mainly because they're at set times so I have to get myself to them regardless of how crap I feel. Whereas at least if I choose to go out I only do it if I'm feeling okayish. 

Had a bad day today, lots and lots of very acidic, burny sick :( My insides feel scorched with acid and heartburn.


----------



## Kitty23

Katy - eugh I know, I've only just devolped asthma aswell so its all a new and scary thing for me.

Yeh and you feel so bad if you can't make it to an appointment dont you. One of my consultants gets a bit hmm with me for not getting my blood tests done on time. I explain everytime thats it such an effort and some days I physically cannot get out of the house long enough to stop being sick.

Eugh I hate the acidic sick :( the throat burning and bleeding is terrible isnt it. Are your doctors giving you anything for the heartburn? :hugs: xxx


----------



## Dream.A.Dream

Kitty23 said:


> Katy - eugh I know, I've only just devolped asthma aswell so its all a new and scary thing for me.
> 
> Yeh and you feel so bad if you can't make it to an appointment dont you. One of my consultants gets a bit hmm with me for not getting my blood tests done on time. I explain everytime thats it such an effort and some days I physically cannot get out of the house long enough to stop being sick.
> 
> Eugh I hate the acidic sick :( the throat burning and bleeding is terrible isnt it. Are your doctors giving you anything for the heartburn? :hugs: xxx

Gaviscon and ranitidine but I'm still suffering with it :( 

I would have thought your consultant would be more understand :hugs: xx


----------



## barking

Hey girls

Do you know I've just read all your posts and I think you all need a big hug x x x

It's incredibly testing times and you're all doing so very well you should be proud of yourself.

This last week has been horrendous, but yesterday I felt not too bad. 

I had my m/w apt which went well and heard sprouts heartbeat which is reassuring.

Doc signed me off for another month, and I have spoken to work about whether I could work my hours flexibly to at least try and get in and regain some normality! But of course I won't know if that's possible until I see how I progress over the next month.

Then it was onto see the consultant who couldn't have been more wonderful, spent ages on google looking through medical sites trying to find other bits to give me. I've come back with Vit B1, B6, Domperidone and Ranitidine. This is all very good, but, I don't want to come off Ondansetron!! It makes me feel safe and although I'm still occassionally sick, I'm nothing like I was, so think I'll try with the vitamins and the tummy settler and see how I'm doing then. He scanned me too which was a pleasant surprise as he wasn't meant to, but sprout is doing great and actually has turned into an alien from a baby lol!!!

Wishing you all no up chuck days everyone x


----------



## Kitty23

Went to the gp today :( not good 

I've been told I need to be admitted to hospital today though I'm going tomorrow :( I am so scared. I have a huge needle phobia and god its going to be horrendous. 

My gp isnt happy I've got high ketone levels in my urine and she thinks I'm far too dehyrated not to mention I'm getting heart pains :( and high pulse and bp.

:cry: I am petrified. Someone tell me its fine. xxx


----------



## Dream.A.Dream

Huge massive :hugs: 

I also have a huge needle phobia but I managed okay with the drip. I was terrified at first but it will make you feel better. Once the actual cannula thingy is in they don't touch it again, they change the fluid bags from the top. The only thing I would recommend is if possible depending on where they put it in try and keep moving/bending your arm and flexing your hand. I didn't and my hand ended up really swollen. Also, they will probably give you an injection to stop you being sick which is amazing stuff. It might be worth taking some snack foods with you because you might feel well enough to eat but they only have food at set meal times.

What were your ketone levels? Did the Dr say? The other thing to maybe expect which I hated was that they have to keep monitoring your ketone levels everytime you wee. So they give you liner things that go inside the the toilet seat and you have to wee into them and then ring the buzzer thing for a nurse to come and get it to test it. (Although this might not be every hospital.) 

If you are feeling that ill and the doctor wants you in hospital you may be better going in today hun and then you'll be better and home much quicker. Also, if you want somebody to text while you're there to keep you company then PM me and either give me your number or I'll reply with mine. :hugs: Sorry you've got to be admitted but I hope you're feeling better soon. xx


----------



## Kitty23

thanks Katy :hugs: that post really helped :)

Ketones were ++ no idea what that means lol. I also have protein in there. :( The gp was worried about me having heart pains and my pulse being too high to.

Glad someone else has a needle phobia! Dr's can be so shit about it. I'm not doing it for fun I am genuinley petrified of needles. GP gave me emla cream( my favourite thing ever lol) for my hands so the drips getting put in won't hurt. Stupid question I know but where did they give you the injection? sorry I need to think over things before I do them lol.

Also what did you take with you? I've never been in hospital before, do I need nightie, dressing gown, slippers, books,snacks and some money? Anything else? And how long were you in for? Also did they do lots of blood tests?

I'm so worried that they are just going to think I'm wasting their time. I've always had a major complex around doctors. I couldn't literally go in without my DH, I sound like such a child but he's my rock I need him with me. His job is very important so he couldn't leave today but he's booked off next week incase I'm in for longer. 

Thanks so much Katy :) I hate feeling out of control and not knowing whats going to happen. I'll pm you my number now thanks :) :hugs: xxx


----------



## Dream.A.Dream

Kitty23 said:


> thanks Katy :hugs: that post really helped :)
> 
> Ketones were ++ no idea what that means lol. I also have protein in there. :( The gp was worried about me having heart pains and my pulse being too high to.
> 
> Glad someone else has a needle phobia! Dr's can be so shit about it. I'm not doing it for fun I am genuinley petrified of needles. GP gave me emla cream( my favourite thing ever lol) for my hands so the drips getting put in won't hurt. Stupid question I know but where did they give you the injection? sorry I need to think over things before I do them lol.
> 
> Also what did you take with you? I've never been in hospital before, do I need nightie, dressing gown, slippers, books,snacks and some money? Anything else? And how long were you in for? Also did they do lots of blood tests?
> 
> I'm so worried that they are just going to think I'm wasting their time. I've always had a major complex around doctors. I couldn't literally go in without my DH, I sound like such a child but he's my rock I need him with me. His job is very important so he couldn't leave today but he's booked off next week incase I'm in for longer.
> 
> Thanks so much Katy :) I hate feeling out of control and not knowing whats going to happen. I'll pm you my number now thanks :) :hugs: xxx

++ means there are 2 ketones I think. I had 3 when I was admitted and I was only in for one night although this is possibly because I was whinging constantly to go home. 

Emla cream is good, they put my drip in my inner elbow though not my hand so you may need to put cream there too if you can. 

The injection was in the top of my left arm, it stung a bit but was definitely worth it.

I took pyjamas in with me, along with a book to read and clean underwear and clothes. However, the thing i didn't realise is you're stuck in whatever clothes you happen to have on on your top half when they put the drip in, because it's impossible to get them off over the drip. So make sure you have something comfy on when they put it in that you'll be comfy to stay in all night. Definitely take a book, maybe 2. It gets so boring in hospital. I didn't take snacks because I didn't think to, but its prob worth popping some in just incase. Also, take your toothbrush and stuff to freshen up.

They did blood tests when I first got to A&E, then they didn't do anymore until the day after when they took some more to measure HCG levels and sent me for a scan. I was very early preg when I was admitted though (6 weeks) so they were checking to see if it was twins or more as I was being so sick. You might only have one lot of bloods. 

xx


----------



## teal

Kitty - I hope you got on ok :hugs: 

How is everyone else feeling? 

I seem to keep having good and bad days. The past few days have been rough though :(


----------



## Dream.A.Dream

I'm having a good day today. Only been sick twice. Was awful all over the weekend though. 

I haven't heard from Kitty- shall I give her a text? xx


----------



## Tashry

Wow! I am so glad to find you guys here. I was starting to feel so alone because no one I know understands what I am going through. I am trying desperately to get through work and take care of my son at home, but I am so ill I can barely function. There are bouts where I can't keep anything down for days, and some days where I can eat a bit, but those are few and far between. 

Today was the worst so far.....I have been vomiting on average about 3 or 4 times a day, sometimes more, sometimes less, for the past 10 weeks. Well between all the throwing up and all the gingerale I have had to try to settle my tummy I have destroyed my stomach. I am in agony and now vomiting blood. I was with the doctor all afternoon - he put me on a very strict (and VERY BORING) diet and medication to try to protect what is left of my stomach lining. 
Basically I am frustrated and aside from feeling so sick I feel guilty because I am not able to get around much and play with my son or do much at work. I wish more people could understood what we go through and stop thinking I am just a baby that can't handle a little nausea. Blah!


----------



## Kitty23

sorry Katy I was feeling so rough the whole weekend I didnt text anyone!

Went it on saturday about 3ish. They tried to put the cannula in ( not fun) about 5 times lol I was squealing in pain, finally at midnight another nurse came along and got it in my elbowy bit. Ketones were 4+ :( the drip was great, got metroclopride (sp) by drip aswell which worked better and also got zofran!! My god its great. Seriously great. Only got it once though as the consultant didnt want me to have it :( 

after 2 days on the drip ketones were gone, then 4 hours later 1+ ketones. After doing some blood tests yesterday they saw infection markers in my blood ( I think I have a bad UTI)and wanted to keep me in at least antoher night just to talk to my consultant who might not be in until thursday anyway. So I discharged myself last night at 8ish. I'm back for my bloods and tests on thursday. They are going to give me a couple of zofran tablets for bad days aswell :)

But about 2 hours after I got home, I was sick everywhere :( and then again this morning. so blah. I did think it would be some miracle cure lol. I feel a bit stupid now. So yeh they aren't happy with me going home lol. I feel horrendous today. I'll see what happens on thursday. Babies are fine though :) xxxx


----------



## Dream.A.Dream

Sorry it didn't last once you got out the hospital Kitty. Make sure you take yourself back if you start to feel awful again, dehydration can be dangerous. How did you get on at your appointment today? xx


----------



## teal

I was admitted to hospital on Wednesday night (not for hyperemesis, it was because I had a gush of fluid - but everything was alright in the end) and it showed up as 1+ ketones in my urine sample. Even though I'm still being sick I thought I was doing well with the drinking water/ice cubes. 

How is everyone feeling today? xx


----------



## Kitty23

Katy- Lol I got at the hospital at 1pm and left at 8pm! The doctors were really trying to persuade me to stay in on a drip again, ketones are 3+++ yesterday and they weren't happy. But after an hour of me crying into Dh's shoulder we agreed I wasn't going to stay in. They gave me a prescription for Zofran/Odansetron(sp) but only a few tablets, the pharmacy are ordering it in for me. And I'm to go back if I feel worse. Blah this pregnancy is no fun :(

Teal- Are you feeling ok now? Must have been scary :hugs:
xxx


----------



## Dream.A.Dream

teal said:


> I was admitted to hospital on Wednesday night (not for hyperemesis, it was because I had a gush of fluid - but everything was alright in the end) and it showed up as 1+ ketones in my urine sample. Even though I'm still being sick I thought I was doing well with the drinking water/ice cubes.
> 
> How is everyone feeling today? xx

Oh no, that must have been really scary. Did they say what caused it? :hugs: Hope your ketones don't get any worse. 



Kitty23 said:


> Katy- Lol I got at the hospital at 1pm and left at 8pm! The doctors were really trying to persuade me to stay in on a drip again, ketones are 3+++ yesterday and they weren't happy. But after an hour of me crying into Dh's shoulder we agreed I wasn't going to stay in. They gave me a prescription for Zofran/Odansetron(sp) but only a few tablets, the pharmacy are ordering it in for me. And I'm to go back if I feel worse. Blah this pregnancy is no fun :(
> 
> Teal- Are you feeling ok now? Must have been scary :hugs:
> xxx

:hugs: I know you hate hospitals but if you feel that ill and you're showing a lot of ketones it might be for the best to go in xx


----------



## teal

I hate having to stay in hospital Kitty but sometimes it's the best thing :hugs: I hope you're feeling better and things don't get any worse xx

I'm doing ok now and there hasn't been any more fluid. They done a scan to check fluid levels around baby and I had an internal exam and my cervix is closed. The consultant didn't know what had caused it but she took swabs to check for any infections. I was so relieved everything was ok in the end. xx


----------



## Dream.A.Dream

Glad everything is okay. xx


----------



## barking

Hey ladies how are you all doing?

Well I'm on the up! Still taking my sickness tablets and haven't been sick (only close to it) for about 2 weeks now. Still feel quite rough, but assume I am run down still and will take a while to improve.

Work wrote a letter to say they are now putting me on half pay. Honestly it's not our fault that we're ill yet it seems we get punished at evern angle! Grrr!

Anyway, love to you all and hope you are doing ok and out of hospital for Christmas x x x


----------



## craftymum

hi everyone, so sorry to hear you are all suffering. I can't imagine having HG over Christmas - I had mine from February right through to October and it was hell, I was just so glad when Jacob decided to arrive 2 weeks early. I know it wont help much now but the sickness does leave you pretty quickly after your baby is born, for me it was the day after but Kat (Nifirsttimer) felt great as soon as Ruby was born. I hope you all had a lovely Christmas in spite of it all and I hope you all got a break from it soon. Thinking of you all xxx


----------



## Dream.A.Dream

Well, I lost count of how many times I was sick yesterday. I mostly had a good day, but towards the end of the day I got really tired of it and ended up getting really upset, and having a bath at 1am because I'd puked so much I just felt awful and achey and unclean so suddenly felt like I desperately had to have a bath. So ruined my christmas slightly, and OHs too because he had to deal with me in hysterics for about 3 hours xx


----------



## NIfirsttimer

hey ladies... just popping in to say hi & say that im still thinking about u all....
this time last year i was SO ill.. i had a tiny bowl of mash potato for xmas dinner, which i promptly threw up again.. it was miserable.
i actually cant believe the difference between last year and this...
this year i had ruby beside me in a high chair munching carrot, while i ate a GIANT xmas dinner...
next year that will be u girlies!!

and yep, as craftymum says, the minute i delivered the placenta i felt great.. i even ate a mcdonalds about an hr after she was born!!!

stay stong girls..... it honestly does get better xxxxx


----------



## Kitty23

aww Katy :( thats just crappy. I hate hate hate feeling unclean after being sick. 

Nifirsttimer - :) that cheered me up lol got I can't wait for next xmas! To have a massive dinner and the twins opening their pressies lol! God it will be so amazing to feel normal. 

Xmas day itself wasn't too horrific. I took my megar ration of ondastetron and that helped. I managed to eat a bit. Felt ill in the evening again and threw everything up all over the bathroom. Its gotten to the projectile vomiting everytime now. Literally everything within 5 feet gets sprayed now. Attractive I know. So poor dh has a 30 minute clean after every "session".

Boxing day was worse, and its not really stopped yet. But on the other hand I have found that trifle isnt too bad coming back up! 

Off for my 20 week scan tomorrow hoorah! And seeing the consultant, hopefully he will be more sympathetic this time, and actually prescribe me a decent amount of odanestron. 

How was everyone else?
xxx


----------



## Dream.A.Dream

I'm rather fed up to be honest. 

Hope your scan goes well tomorrow Kitty :)

NI- that's what I just kept telling myself on Christmas day, that next year I can eat whatever I want xx


----------



## Kitty23

Thanks Katy :) hang in there only a few more weeks to go! Then you can just stuff your face lol. You can eat for me to!

Finding out the sex of the twins tomorrow hoorah! very excited! xxx


----------



## Dream.A.Dream

Kitty23 said:


> Thanks Katy :) hang in there only a few more weeks to go! Then you can just stuff your face lol. You can eat for me to!
> 
> Finding out the sex of the twins tomorrow hoorah! very excited! xxx

Oooh, that must be majorly exciting. What time is your scan? Can't wait to find out what you're having :)

Yep, 7 weeks left (not entertaining the thought of going overdue :lol:) But I won't be going too crazy with food after he's born because I wanna lose weight not gain it lol xx


----------



## Kitty23

Its at 2.20 today eek! lol I am really worried that their cords will be between their legs again! 

7 weeks thats so soon! Have you bought everything yet? xxx


----------



## Dream.A.Dream

Almost everything, I keep thinking of little bits I need but think I'm pretty much done. 

Ooooh, I'm excited for you to come back online and let us know what you're having! xx


----------



## Kitty23

katy said:


> Almost everything, I keep thinking of little bits I need but think I'm pretty much done.
> 
> Ooooh, I'm excited for you to come back online and let us know what you're having! xx

eeek! Its a girl and a boy! So happy they arent identical after all lol! xxx


----------



## Dream.A.Dream

Kitty23 said:


> katy said:
> 
> 
> Almost everything, I keep thinking of little bits I need but think I'm pretty much done.
> 
> Ooooh, I'm excited for you to come back online and let us know what you're having! xx
> 
> eeek! Its a girl and a boy! So happy they arent identical after all lol! xxxClick to expand...

Yay congrats :D One of each...how perfect xx


----------



## Mrs. Sosa

Hey all. I was directed here by the first trimester forum. I was diagnosed today at the ER. It started at my 6th week and I am currently 11 weeks 5 days pregnant. They put me on IV's of Saline & Zofran. I have Zofran pills and a suppository at home, but they haven't worked quite as well. It's just so hard to keep the Zofran in my stomach long enough for it to start working, and the suppositories just made me queezy (I think just because of my preggy hormones which cause me to not want to be touched in those places or even touch myself in those places). But yeah, I'll keep y'all updated. It's good to know that I'm not the ONLY one. =(


----------



## Dream.A.Dream

Hi Mrs Sosa

Sorry to see you have HG :hugs: I hope you find something that works for you so you're not suffering for too long. 

This is a good place to come for support though :) xx


----------



## Kitty23

welcome over mrs sosa :hugs: it is nice to know your not the only one suffering. Let us know how you get on xxx


----------



## teal

Happy New Year girls :hugs: 

mrs sosa - welcome over :flower: I hope you're not suffering for too long. This thread is great for support xx

I hope everyone else is doing ok. My sickness had eased off - enough for me to attempt to go back to work. It's getting worse again though. It would come and go but I've been up sick the past three nights and generally feeling awful with nausea during the day. Noticed as the bump is getting bigger and baby is quite high up it's awkward being sick :(

Assuming I don't get signed off this is going to be my last week at work anyway so hopefully I can power on until next Friday xx


----------



## Dream.A.Dream

Happy New Year everyone :)

Teal- I know what you mean about it being hard to be sick as bump gets bigger. It's so hard to get close enough to the loo! 

Good luck with going back to work, although if you've only got a week left and you're still feeling awful is it really worth pushing yourself to go back? xx


----------



## teal

I went back to work at the beginning of December. So it's been about 4 weeks now. They've been able to slide my shifts so I'm not working any later than 5pm which has helped xx


----------



## Dream.A.Dream

Ah right, sorry, I must have read that wrong :blush:

What do you work doing? xx


----------



## teal

I work for the business side of a mobile phone company so it's mostly admin based xx


----------



## Dream.A.Dream

I have to come in here to do this to save me getting in arguments elsewhere :hissy: :hissy: :hissy: :hissy: ARGH! xx


----------



## barking

Hi Mrs Sosa - sorry you also have HG, fingers crossed you get the meds that help you get through it ok - thinking of you x

Kitty - Congratulations! how perfect one of each x x

Katy - you sound very fed up. Big hugs to you x

Teal - One more week to finish work yipppeeeee! That's great news and well done to have got back to work.

Well after receiving a letter from boss before christmas telling me I was going on half pay due to being off poorly I became more poorly and stressed. Am under control a bit, but feel forced to return to work. I have managed to work my shifts into 5 hours a time and one full day (I have two p/t jobs) and am returning on 7th to one and 11th on the other. I really don't know how I'm going to do it.

I've sold it in my mind, like I am everything at the moment. If I can manage work the days will go quicker and the end will get here quicker! Do you guys do that? For me I couldn't wait till Christmas! Not because of it being Christmas, but because it the half way mark. I've now got builders in from tomorrow for a month and then with work I'm thinking head for things 2 - 4 weeks each time and I'll feel like I'm getting there quicker. Such a shame we can't enjoy our pregnancies.

Anyway, love to you all,

Barking:flower:


----------



## teal

Katy - I hope you're ok :hugs:

Barking - Sorry to hear that you feel forced to go back to work. I hope you manage ok :hugs: When are you thinking of starting your mat leave? 

I found the run up to Christmas and New Year really made the last few months there go in so fast. I can't believe we are back to January now! 

Sickness is definitely returning. That was me up again through the night. I feel exhausted now but too nauseas to sleep so I gave up and got up. I hated the sickness before but I really hate being sick with the ever growing bump :(


----------



## barking

Oh Teal how awful for you x Thankfully you are on the homeward run now - not sure if that makes it easier getting through the sickness though?

I found out last week that I have a fair amount of holiday still to take, so I'm hoping to work 4 weeks, have two weeks off then work 4 weeks, and then take the rest of my holiday before mat leave starts. I should be around 30 weeks when I finish the main job with the NHS. The one with school is a totally different ball game, I'll try to continue that as long as I can as I love it! x


----------



## Dream.A.Dream

Teal- It's really difficult towards the end isn't it. Straining to throw up, with baby wriggling around and pressing on your insides, not being able to get close enough to the loo. Urgh, it's horrible :hugs: Do you think you'll be able to manage your last week of work? Or are you gonna be going back to the docs?

Barking- I'm sorry you feel you have to go back to work, I hope you enjoy being back though and it's not too hard. Sounds good that you have lots of holidays left so that should help :)

Sorry for last night's rant, I asked a question in 3rd tri because I was trying to figure out what size dress to order for something I'm going to between 4-8 weeks after LO arrives and made a point of saying that due to chronic sickness I hadn't quite got back to pre preg weight yet and yet still someone decided to reply saying I should count myself lucky that I hadn't gained any weight. FFS, I'd take gaining 3 or 4 stone over not having eaten a full meal for 7 month anyday :dohh: Some people just don't think xx


----------



## Dream.A.Dream

barking said:


> Oh Teal how awful for you x Thankfully you are on the homeward run now -*not sure if that makes it easier getting through the sickness though?*
> 
> I found out last week that I have a fair amount of holiday still to take, so I'm hoping to work 4 weeks, have two weeks off then work 4 weeks, and then take the rest of my holiday before mat leave starts. I should be around 30 weeks when I finish the main job with the NHS. The one with school is a totally different ball game, I'll try to continue that as long as I can as I love it! x

For me it does and doesn't all at the same time, you know the end is in sight, but at the same time I've completely forgotten what it was like to eat normally, I can't remember far enough back to before the HG and then the 7 or 8 weeks left feel like a lifetime still :shrug: xx


----------



## barking

Big hugs :hugs:


----------



## teal

Katy - I seen that and thought that's what got to you. Some people just don't understand at all :( 

Barking - I think it does help knowing I'm in the final stretch but sometimes I just don't think like that. My GP told me to always focus on feeling better once I have my baby and I know a lot of the women on here have felt better right after the birth. I think it's more tiring now because I'm already feeling drained and it's harder to be sick with a bigger bump. Not sure I'm making sense! 

I managed work today. I barely slept last night again but was only sick a few times during the day. I feel awful though. My eyes are all red with black circles :(

I keep telling myself it's only one more week (or 3.5 days now). 

I feel really down that the sickness is returning to how it was before. I should be glad it eased off for a few weeks - the sickness never left but it wasn't as often as it was. 

I hope you girls are doing ok today :hugs: xx


----------



## teal

Katy - I seen that and thought that's what got to you. Some people just don't understand at all :( 

Barking - I think it does help knowing I'm in the final stretch but sometimes I just don't think like that. My GP told me to always focus on feeling better once I have my baby and I know a lot of the women on here have felt better right after the birth. I think it's more tiring now because I'm already feeling drained and it's harder to be sick with a bigger bump. Not sure I'm making sense! 

I managed work today. I barely slept last night again but was only sick a few times during the day. I feel awful though. My eyes are all red with black circles :(

I keep telling myself it's only one more week (or 3.5 days now). 

I feel really down that the sickness is returning to how it was before. I should be glad it eased off for a few weeks - the sickness never left but it wasn't as often as it was. 

I hope you girls are doing ok today :hugs: xx


----------



## Sovereign

HOpe you lot are okay, just popped in cos I was ill my entire pregnancy so know exactly how you all feel. x


----------



## Dream.A.Dream

:hugs: teal- it's hard when it gets worse again, I've found mine seems to have stepped up again as bump gets bigger. It's awful. 

OH thought he was gonna have to call me an ambulance on monday night, I literally couldn't stop heaving and vomiting for hours and some of the stuff coming up looked worrying. Luckily after a while I fell asleep which stopped it. Blergh xx


----------



## Dream.A.Dream

How is everyone else doing? 

For people who might have missed it (sorry teal, you must have read this 3 times by now!) I was admitted to hospital on Friday overnight with 3 ketones I think it was. I also had really really low blood sugar. I had to have 5 litres of fluid by drip, anti sickness injection, lots of bloods taken. That all was done overnight, then the next day I had to drink 2 litres of water and eat breakfast and was then allowed home. 

Been to midwife today and have ketones again, but only 1 so no cause for concern just yet. Hopefully I'll manage to stay out of hospital. 

I also have to go for a growth scan tomorrow as bump is now measuring 6cm behind and has pretty much dropped off the chart. 

xx


----------



## teal

Katy how have you been getting on since getting home from hospital? :hugs: The last few times I've had to give a urine sample I've had +1 ketones but they're not concerned about it for now. 

I'm still feeling really sick but I'm only sick a few times a day. I seem to still be getting spells where I'll be ok-ish for a few days and then just have days where I can barely get out of bed. It feels harder to be sick because of the bump. Even just dry -heaving from the nausea is awkward. 

I was thinking the other day about being able to eat a full meal after baby is here. I wonder if we'll be ok doing that or if we'll be scared. It's just I can't eat a lot at once or I'll be sick or I'm scared that I'll be sick. Not sure if that's making sense. 

Hope everyone is doing ok :hugs: xx


----------



## Kitty23

katy said:


> How is everyone else doing?
> 
> For people who might have missed it (sorry teal, you must have read this 3 times by now!) I was admitted to hospital on Friday overnight with 3 ketones I think it was. I also had really really low blood sugar. I had to have 5 litres of fluid by drip, anti sickness injection, lots of bloods taken. That all was done overnight, then the next day I had to drink 2 litres of water and eat breakfast and was then allowed home.
> 
> Been to midwife today and have ketones again, but only 1 so no cause for concern just yet. Hopefully I'll manage to stay out of hospital.
> 
> I also have to go for a growth scan tomorrow as bump is now measuring 6cm behind and has pretty much dropped off the chart.
> 
> xx

Katy- Are you feeling better after being on the drip? I found I felt amazing actually on the drip but as soon as it came out I went back to feeling crappy :( I ketones is good much better :) Fingers crossed you won't have to go in again. 

Let us know how the growth scan goes :hugs: 

Teal- I've been worried about that to. Will I be too scared to eat a full meal just incase I'm sick everywhere lol. It will be odd!

Lol last night wasnt a good night, felt so so proud I'd managed a small pork chop for dinner and half a bowl of raspberries, most I'd eaten in a while. Then literally 2 minutes after my last mouthful it was everywhere, all over the coffee table, the leather sofa, the cushions, my clothes lol. Not fun. The raspberries tasted so yummy to! xxx


----------



## Dream.A.Dream

teal said:


> Katy how have you been getting on since getting home from hospital? :hugs: The last few times I've had to give a urine sample I've had +1 ketones but they're not concerned about it for now.
> 
> I'm still feeling really sick but I'm only sick a few times a day. I seem to still be getting spells where I'll be ok-ish for a few days and then just have days where I can barely get out of bed. It feels harder to be sick because of the bump. Even just dry -heaving from the nausea is awkward.
> 
> I was thinking the other day about being able to eat a full meal after baby is here. I wonder if we'll be ok doing that or if we'll be scared. It's just I can't eat a lot at once or I'll be sick or I'm scared that I'll be sick. Not sure if that's making sense.
> 
> Hope everyone is doing ok :hugs: xx

I'm the same. I think I'll be really scared to eat a full meal. I actually think I've forgotten how to eat properly. I know that sounds stupid, but I'm so used to just picking at tiny bits, or having bread or toast that when I try and eat a proper meal I end up accidentally scraping the plate with my knife, or smacking myself in the face with the fork. 

I'm the same bump wise too, it makes the being sick so much harder. I was wondering the other day if that's partly whats squashed him into a bad position, me hunching over to be sick all the time. 

I've been okay-ish since I got out, been sick...5 times today so far I think.



Kitty23 said:


> Katy- Are you feeling better after being on the drip? I found I felt amazing actually on the drip but as soon as it came out I went back to feeling crappy :( I ketones is good much better :) Fingers crossed you won't have to go in again.
> 
> Let us know how the growth scan goes :hugs:

I'm the same, I feel great in the hospital whilst on the drip, but when I get out I feel awful again pretty quickly :( If I only I could get that permanent drip feeling without having to be on one because I hate them. 

:hugs: for the puking everywhere. I'm lucky in that I can always tell when it's going to happen so I get to the loo in time to puke. xx


----------



## NIfirsttimer

hi girls.. just popping by with some hugs xxxxx this time last year is was were you are now katy.. just out of hospital & desperatly ill... 

i too couldnt imagine ever eating again! i honestly thought i had trained my body to throw up constantly.. i thought id have to live on crackers for the rest of my life.. but seriously.. HONESTLY, you will eat, and you will love it!!
i had an initial few days of eating EVERYTHING and anything i could find, (which made the fact i wasnt filling in the meal cards properly in hosp even worse.. one night i got ONE sausage and 1 potato croquet.. i actually cried!) my OH was constantly bringing up food for me to eat, i had McD's & all sorts, i think that was my body just knowing it could FINALLY get some nutrition, nd going for it.. after a day or 2 of that, although i wasnt sick at all, or feeling sick, i found that i could only graze.. i felt so full so fast, so i was again eating things like toast & cereal etc, but then i got back to normal.. louise didnt have the initial few days of eating like a lord, she just had the not sick but not being able to eat much for a few days, then she was all good again! 


im starting to loose my feelings of being able to do this again, now that the initial buzz of giving birth etc is fading.. im remembering how bad it really was, and wondering how im going to survive it a second time... i desperatly dont want ruby to be an only child, but i really really really dont want to do it again... i think its something to do with the weather lol... it was this time last year, so i think its reminding me more than usual!
perople think giving birth is the hard bit, but for us girls its the easy bit! i used to say to lou it was our graduation from hyperemesis!!
id give birth every day for a month than be so ill for 9! honestly, i actually would!!!
anyway.. chins up girls... keep going, u are all doing fab xxxxx


----------



## anothersquish

Think Im finding it easier just because I know there is such a limited time left. Soon I will be able to eat.....I have food prepared in the freezer that my OH touches on pain of death as its my "welcome back to the normal world" stash. 
Im actually worried that I will feel great, eat loads and make myself sick because my stomach wont be able to handle food. 
The most I've eaten since 5 weeks is half a chicken sandwich.....think I will be stuffed after half a dozen mouthfuls of anything. I have forgotten what life is like not to be sick.

I keep catching myself doing the silly breathing thing when I feel Im going to be sick to try and stop myself....still now I do it even though I know it doesnt work.
I admit to being very glad that this was always going to be my last pregnancy as I really couldnt face doing it again....!


----------



## NIfirsttimer

katy.. sorry but i couldnt help but reply on 'that' thread. seriously.. that lady hasnt got a clue!

squish... dont worry about food after this is over, i can promise it will be fine!! i thought all the things you are thinking.. i think your body knows u cant handle much for a while, thats why i had those first fab days then went back a bit again.. its actually amazing! 
i ctually hate mcdonalds lol.. but that burger i had was actually THE best thing i ever tasted in my life.. it was like nectar from the gods (as my nan would say lol)
lemme see if i can find the pic for some inspiration for u all...


----------



## NIfirsttimer

haha here it is... excuse the muffin top lol.. id just given birth a few hours before!
 



Attached Files:







01092009267 (2).jpg
File size: 32.1 KB
Views: 15


----------



## anothersquish

ha, I am so having OH on standby to go to KFC....I really hope it goes that quickly for me.

By the way how big was Ruby in the end? I remember they had told you she would be massive but she looks tiny in that photo? Hadnt they told you she would be 9.5-10lbs?

Ive been told similar and was interested in that Id heard its common for hyperemesis babies to be pretty big?


----------



## NIfirsttimer

yeah lol... they said 10lb. i had several scans confirming it lol...
she was 6lb 1oz!!! those scans are rubbish!!! i hadnt even bought newborn stuff, only 0-3 and she ended up in tiny baby, i had to send my sis out to get stuff cos she was like a drowned rat in her 0-3 stuff lol!!
i too had heard its common for HG babies to be big,but it seems like a myth! i researched it, and spoke to a few midwives at the hosp, and it seems much more common that they are on the smaller side of average, but not usually classed as 'low birthweight' 
that said, her weight has SHOT up ever since and shes now well above average, on both weight & height, she was born on 6th centile, and is now 99;8th!! shes 22lb+ and is wearing 9-12 clothes, so it certainly didnt do her any harm in the long run!!


----------



## NIfirsttimer

heres my birth pics if u guys want to see them...
some more inspiration....:coffee:

https://www.facebook.com/album.php?aid=125574&id=743494387&l=e1d876f733


----------



## anothersquish

That has to be the biggest weight "mistake" Ive heard of....4lbs??!!
I doubt they will be that far out with mine, he was suposed to be 9lb+ at 38+1...Im intrigued as to how big he actually is as his birth weight has been estimated (using scans) at anywhere between 8lb6oz and 12lb3oz....he feels bigger but that could just be psychological...plus Ive lost so much weight Im not sure I can trust my proportion perception anymore! My belly is smaller at 40 weeks pregnant than it was pre pregnancy it seems...
my fundal height has been normal the whole way through, all my bloods, urine etc have been fine (bit dodgey early on between 11 and 22 weeks when I was in hospital half a dozen times on drips because of dehydration...yak but that sorted itself) and I still feel ok so Im sure he will be "above average" (ie over 7.5lbs) regardless, might be down tot he fact I had a heap load of fat he could merrily live off for the first few months!! Dread to think what it would have been like if Id have started pregnancy at a normal weight.


----------



## NIfirsttimer

i know.. its crazy. shes long, we are both tall, so that was a given, and im sure thats where the 10lbs has come from.. they base it on leg length etc, and as u can see from the pics shes got lovely long legs... its not hospital error, cos i had a private 3d scan too and they said the same!!! i actually have a friend who was induced 4 weeks early because they were so very worried about how tiny her baby was.. they eventually decided he need to come out, nd when he did, a month early, he was a massive 7lb!!


----------



## LucindaE

Hello, you don't know it, but you have a stalker! :wacko: 

I'm LucindaE. I hope you won't consider if pushy of me if I make one post here. 

I first came upon this thread because I was researching for a friend of mine who had awful m/s and couldn't face the swirling movements of surfing round sites. 

I didn't think her doctors were taking things seriously enough. They said there wasn't enough weight loss, etc. Fortunately for her, the sickness went off at 14 weeks. 

Once having started reading this thread, I went on with it, both astonished at your courage and humour and appalled at the callousness of most people in general and many people in the medical professions towards women with hyperemesis. Here's a bouquet from me, if it is the slightest bit of use to you :flower:.

I feel as if I have come to know so many of you - Craftymum (I don't know how she survived!) Dragonfly, NIfirsttimer, Claire9991, anothersquish, Rebaby, Stilletto_Sam (whose hyperemesis fortunately responded to treatment) Katy, happyjacky, Teal, Kitty23, Henrica80, barking and all of you, I would like to mention every name, but I have a rubbishy memory for names! I felt I had to say something.

I want to say, as well, that I am sorry for the shocking instances of insensitivity and callousness on the part of other pregnant women (I believe that Katy suffered from such a response recently) who do not suffer from it and from the public in general. It made me quite angry that they could treat the condition as a joke. I know that years ago it was dismissed; you would think that people would be more enlightened these days.

From now on, in so far as I can, I will do everything I can to promote awareness of a condition that can cause such misery. 

When I suffered from violent sickness leading to migraine/dehydration type headaches for two, then three, then four days out of seven for fourteen weeks myself when I was pregnant with my daughter I was sorry enough for myself; I used to vomit so much that I wet the bathroom floor (sorry if tmi!) and I was sick in the street on my way to the doctor's surgery :blush: in the car, etc. The doctors refused all medication on the grounds that it was 'only three days out of seven.' :cry:. 

I got a lot better after I went to see a homeopath and acupuncturist. Not sure which helped! 

That was as nothing to what so many of you have been through and are still going through and I hated to think of you suffering over Christmas. 

So, and I hope I do not sound gushing - I am posting here to express my admiration to every one of you for your devotion to your babies and your strength of character and wonderfully supportive attitude towards each other.

Look forward to those babies!!!:baby::baby::baby:

:hugs::hugs::hugs: (if you will accept them from a stranger). :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup: 

Won't forget to spread awareness,:hug: I promise.

LucindaE

XXX


----------



## teal

NIfirsttimer - thanks for sharing your pictures :flower: 
That was a huge difference in weight! xx


----------



## Dream.A.Dream

NIfirsttimer- To be honest a lot of the time it's only thinking about how you got through it that helps me keep going. I remember that pic of you with your mcdonalds from when I was really early on and it's literally the thing that keeps me going. I also am not sure whether I could do this again though. I can't believe how huge a difference in weight there was between what Ruby was predicted to be and what she actually was! I'll bear that in mind at my growth scan today. 

LucindaE- Thank you for your post. That actually just made me cry (I blame the hormones!) It can be so hard sometimes when people don't understand. Particularly when it's a midwife or consultant who's supposed to be helping you. Like the one who saw me the other day and accused me of doing this on purpose, or the midwife who said I must have had a stomach bug as there's no other way I could be this sick, and told me that anti sickness drugs shouldn't be taken long term as they're bad for baby. Might have been nice if she'd read my notes and seen that I've been on them since 6 weeks before telling me that :dohh: 

Hope everyone is as okay as can be today. I'm gonna have to leave an hour early for my scan I think as it's snowing again here. I hate the snow :hissy: xx


----------



## anothersquish

katy, I really sympathise with you and feel so bad you dont always have drs and midwives around you who are supportive. I feel so lucky that everyone (aside from one consultant last week!!!!!) has been so supportive and understanding and its made a big difference to me as I spend so much time worrying about what exactly all this sickness could be doing to baby, fortunately all my health providers are reassuring!

Fingers crossed for your scan today.


----------



## Dream.A.Dream

anothersquish said:


> katy, I really sympathise with you and feel so bad you dont always have drs and midwives around you who are supportive. I feel so lucky that everyone (aside from one consultant last week!!!!!) has been so supportive and understanding and its made a big difference to me as I spend so much time worrying about what exactly all this sickness could be doing to baby, fortunately all my health providers are reassuring!
> 
> Fingers crossed for your scan today.

I'm not sure if part of it is my age. I think about it sometimes and that's the only solution I can come up with. That because I'm young they somehow think I'm doing it to keep my weight gain down or something :shrug: 

Although from researching younger maternal age is one of the risk factors, so they shouldn't think like that. I'm just glad it'll all be done soon. 

Thanks for the luck, I'm a bit nervous that he's going to be way too small :nope: xx


----------



## Dream.A.Dream

Back from growth scan. He's small. I didn't get much by way of explanation. I was just told that I have to come back for another scan 2 weeks today and to see a consultant. And that based on today's measurements he's below the 10th centile so will likely be under 6lbs if he gets to 40 weeks. I didn't get an actual estimated weight at present so I need to find a website where it will tell me if I put the measurements in. 

When she was measuring his tummy I could see on the screen and his AC measurement was saying "EDD (based on measurement)- 14th March" then she did another which said "EDD- 13th March" and then another which said "EDD- 18th March" so he must be pretty small as I'm actually due 17th Feb 

xx


----------



## NIfirsttimer

honestly hun try not to worry.. ruby was estimated to be HUGE and wasnt, cratymums jacob was estimated to be like 4lb or something, and her bump was barely there, and he was 7lb+
big hugs xxx


----------



## Dream.A.Dream

I feel like shit and I don't really know where to post. So I'm afraid it's going in here lovelys. 

I'm really really feeling down tonight :cry: I feel awful. I've been quite sick which hasn't helped, but mainly I'm just a bit depressed. I'm fed up of being sick, I'm fed up of feeling sick. I feel guilty that my baby is measuring small because I have failed him by being sick. I don't understand why my body can't manage to do the whole pregnancy thing without making me so ill I've been hospitalised. I feel like I've let OH down because I can't manage to grow his son properly.

Argh, I just want him to be here and pregnancy to be over :cry: :cry: If I go overdue I seriously don't know what I'll do, knowing I could potentially have 2 more weeks, making it almost 2 more months in total :cry: 

And now I'm going to be sick again because I've been crying :dohh: :cry: xx


----------



## NIfirsttimer

huge huge huge hugs babe... you CAN do this... i promise!
im not going to give u all the shit about only a few more weeks.. cos i know it might as well be a few more months, even the thought of another day is horrendous...
just tell urself you are gonna get thru the next day.. the next hour if its real bad.. dont think about how many days / weeks are left, cos we both know it doesnt help..
i remember feeling exactly the same at about this stage.. i felt like my stupid body was letting me down every day, and i was letting dave down by being miserable, not being able to do a thing, and by not even being able to give ruby the best environment.. but i promise.. REALLY promise, that once that little man is here, none of this will matter.. please dont stress about going overdue.. i drove myself insane with it.. when my due date came i was like a woman posessed, and the next day when i had a sweep done, and they informed me i wouldnt be induced for 2 weeks, (making it 16 days overdue) i cried hystericaly to the nasty midwife who couldnt have cared less and made some snotty comment about having done 9 months so what was another few weeks.. i sobbed my heart out in the car on the way home, wailing about how i literally could not do one more day... i felt like i was going to be pregnant and sick forever.. but my waters broke that night, and she was here the next evening... you gotta keep the faith that things will go well for you babe. you need your energy for basic functioning right now.. try not to waste it on worrying about what might or might not be...
Hg babies are generally totally fine.. a bit of jaundice seems to be about the worst... its us who suffer.. your body knows what baby needs and is sending it to him.. even tho that makes u feel even more ill.. 
he will probably be a small baby.. like ruby was.. but i bet hes totally fine, and once hes born, gains weight at a rate of knots, like ruby & jacob have both done.. 
and the good news is that they really do seem to be happy chilled out babies and there really seems to be some truth in the 'nasty pregnancy = good labour' thing.. i dont know an HG lady whos had a horrible labour, and thats DEFO something good to focus on!
just try to get some sleep / rest, breathe properly (sounds weird but it REALLY helps) and soldier on xxxxxxxxxxx (said i wouldnt say it, but it is really nearly over!!) 
hugs xx


----------



## Dream.A.Dream

Thank you :hugs: I really appreciate the advice and support I get in here. I'm going to take myself off to bed I think, hopefully it won't seem so bad in the morning xx


----------



## craftymum

Hi Katy, firstly big big hugs as I know how you feel and right now you feel like this will never end but it will I promise you and like Kat says your baby will be fine, Jacob was estimated to be about 4lb at birth and I ended up having to return 2 weeks later for another scan and I spent that whole time worrying and stressing that I'd failed my baby by being so sick, when I returned for the rescan the girl who did it was really worried as the measurements were tiny and I ended up waiting at the maternity unit for 5 very long hours for a Doctor to have a look then the Doctor said Jacob was about 7lb - how can 2 scans on one day b so different and how could he have went from an estimated birth weight of 4lb to 7lb in 2 weeks when I was still losing weight? They really are just estimates as one midwife told me that it's like trying to draw an invisible tape measure as they can't really see the head etc properly and depending on how baby is lying (Jacob was back to back yet I still had straight forward labour with no pain relief, no tears or stitches and no intervention) try not to stress about it as Jacob was 7lb 2.5oz and 56cms long at birth, and he arrived 2 weeks early!! I've also heard of a girl who was told her baby was only gonna be 2-3lb the induced her early and she had an 8 pounder!! Also don't worry about your lack of weight gain as I gained very little and my bump was so teeny to be carrying such a healthy weight baby. I know it's so hard not to worry, I was sick from 6 weeks pregnant right through until the day after I Gave birth, if you read back through this thread from the beginning (if you have a few hours spare), you'll see just how desperate I was, I felt like it was never going to end, I felt so depressed and spent most of my days undressed, unwashed, in bed with my bucket and crying. They really were the worst days of my life, but I was saying to Kat today that 3 months later and those HG days already feel like a lifetime ago - I never ever thought I would say that but I am and you will too and once you hold your baby for the first time it will all feel so worth it. HG ladies are strong and our babies do statistically tend to be the healthiest most laid back babies - and our labours tend to be a lot more straight forward than others too. I really really feel for you as it is a really long hard journey - possibly the hardest thing you will ever do but the end result really is so worthwhile, hang in there you will get through this :hugs::hugs::hugs:
here's a pic of my bump taken on the day I went into labour just to show you how little I'd gained


----------



## craftymum

here's me and Jacob not long after birth (excuse the state of me, I still hadn't dried off from being in the pool lol)


----------



## anothersquish

I do feel for you Katy, Im a bit at wits end, I thought hed have been here three weeks ago and all this would be over but hes not and its not and I know even though I only have "a couple more weeks" the thought of one more day is practically unbearable. I cry at OH, hug a dog and then play with some baby clothes or my lovely cloth nappies and eventually feel a bit better. To be honest Ive really played down to most people how crap this pregnancy has been and I smile and say "he will come when hes ready" but when Im sat throwing up at 5am there nothing I want more than my waters to finally break and to get him out of there. 
I cant reassure you about afterwards just yet but Im hoping I havent got too much longer to hold on (EDD tomorrow!) and I will be able to give you some more hope! 
Huge cyber hugs your way katy, we CAN do this!


----------



## Dream.A.Dream

Thanks to both of you :hugs:

Craftymum- it's really reassuring to hear that he wasn't anywhere near as small as they said he'd be. Hopefully my LO will be the same. Jacob is gorgeous by the way :)

squish- I hope you go into labour soon :hugs: Sending lots of labour :dust: your way. It is hard towards the end and you're even closer to being due than me so I can't really imagine how you feel. At least we will have our babies soon :) although sometimes it feels like forever

xx


----------



## Dream.A.Dream

Putting this is here as I think it'll just attract annoying replies in 3rd tri. 

What are/did you all do for clothes after you had LO? I know that I will still have a tummy after I have him and that it'll take a fair while to go down. But in the meantime I think my old clothes are going to hang off me? :shrug: 

I bought some size 14 maternity stuff when I was about 8 weeks and that fit then, since then I've lost more and more weight so that I'm now in size 10/12 maternity. I tried on some old clothes the other day from pre preg and even with my bump the size it is now all the size 14 stuff and some of the size 12 is huge around my arms and stuff. 

I dunno what to do? Because I think all my stuff is gonna look like crap on me. 

xx


----------



## NIfirsttimer

yeah i had this problem... i mainly just wore my own clothes throught, as even tho i had a decent sized bump, i lost 2 / 3 dress sizes, so it all fitted fine.
i mostly wore trackie bottoms for the first bit after ruby was born, or PJ bottoms lol... so i went for the ones with a drawstring waist, so they fitted me through a few sizes... 
im still wearing a size smaller than i was before i got pregnant, so ive had to buy a few pairs of new jeans, but tops & stuff im just still wearing.. you wont be wanting anything too clingy for a while anyway, so roomy is good! my pre preg jeans fitted me straight away, but when my bumb fully vanished, they were far too big!
just plan for being comfy for the first few weeks, as you will want to be comfy, and also your size & shape will change dramatically, then plan a nice shopping spree when bubs is a month or so old!!!


----------



## anothersquish

Well I am waiting til a week or so after he arrives and will do some mail order shopping then. Ive lost 5 stone and I have no idea how much will come off just after he gets here, possibly another stone or so straight away which will put me from size 18/20 clothes into size eight....Ive not been that slim for 15 years!!!!! My pre pregnancy clothes fit over my 40 week bump and still fall off (seriously I can put on a pair of jeans do them up and they fall straight off, its insane) but I have some joggers, some size 10 maternity stuff and T shirts etc that will do me for a week or two, may look silly but its clothes and it will have to do. 
Even then Im going to get the bare minimum as I KNOW I will put some weight back on afterwards because I will be classed as "underweight" and I have lost pretty much all muscle tone (no suprise). So really Im not looking at a new wardrobe til 6-8 months after birth but then I dont have to go back to work or anything so I can take the time.


----------



## Dream.A.Dream

Thanks, I'll just wear my smaller maternity stuff for the first few weeks then and the normal clothes I have that don't fall down. Then after a few weeks or a month I shall take myself off to primark and buy myself some stuff that fits xx

ETA: I was thinking about it because I bought myself a long t-shirt type thing in a size 12 thinking I'd have to diet a few months to get into after LO was born and I tried it on just to see and it fits me now :shock: So I was sitting there thinking....jeez, how much weight have I actually lost?!


----------



## NIfirsttimer

yeah its mad lol...
when i was about 12 weeks pregnant i ordered some maternity stuff for when i got bigger, and 'stopped being sick' (in my dreams!!!) i was wearing a 14, so i ordered some 14 and some 16 for when i got 'bigger' lol.. i ended up in size 10 mat jeans lol.. im up to a 12 now tho....


----------



## Dream.A.Dream

NIfirsttimer said:


> yeah its mad lol...
> when i was about 12 weeks pregnant i ordered some maternity stuff for when i got bigger, and 'stopped being sick' (in my dreams!!!) i was wearing a 14, so i ordered some 14 and some 16 for when i got 'bigger' lol.. i ended up in size 10 mat jeans lol.. im up to a 12 now tho....

Sounds like you were/are a similar size to me. I still fit in my old normal size 12/14 jeans now. It's mental. I'm not pleased about it though, it just makes me worry. Most people would tell me to be glad I'll weigh less when I give birth than I have in years but I'm not :dohh: 

xx


----------



## mrsraggle

Hi guys,

I don't have HG, but I have suffered with pregnancy sickness since week 4 and still going strong at 25+5. I'm sick every day, mostly mornings and evenings, and once to twice a week - all day. 
I'm just about at my lowest point in this whole pregnancy. I hate being sick - I work full time, as a Marketing Manager so have a duty to my team and company to be there as much as I can but sometimes it's so hard to get out of bed... and even when I'm at work I'm nauseaus all the time and all I think about is "don't be sick". I've often had to run out of meetings heaving, upchuck in the loo next door, and go back in to carry on!! I leave work in 9 weeks and it can't come soon enough - I want to be sick into my own toilet!

I've gained weight rather than lost it - just under 7lbs so far.

I'm fed up of people telling me "it'll be worth it!". I know that!! I'm totally grateful to be pregnant and I love my littlebug but I feel awful! I look awful!

I haven't read this whole thread but you guys have been through so much worse, so if this is purely for HG please let me know and I'll rant elsewhere :flower:


----------



## craftymum

I was the same I ordered loads of maternity stuff for when I stopped being sick and started getting bigger but that never happened and I went into labour still wearing my normal pre pregnancy size 10 jeans - after I had Jacob I came home in those same jeans and they were too big on me, they fit me now though. Tops have been the same I'm an 8-10 on top and although my boobs got bigger they never got so huge that I had to go up a size. That is the one (and only) good thing about hg - we don't have all that weight to lose after, instead we have to gain it and what better excuse to stuff ourselves with all those things we couldn't eat whilst pregnant!


----------



## Dream.A.Dream

mrsraggle said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I don't have HG, but I have suffered with pregnancy sickness since week 4 and still going strong at 25+5. I'm sick every day, mostly mornings and evenings, and once to twice a week - all day.
> I'm just about at my lowest point in this whole pregnancy. I hate being sick - I work full time, as a Marketing Manager so have a duty to my team and company to be there as much as I can but sometimes it's so hard to get out of bed... and even when I'm at work I'm nauseaus all the time and all I think about is "don't be sick". I've often had to run out of meetings heaving, upchuck in the loo next door, and go back in to carry on!! I leave work in 9 weeks and it can't come soon enough - I want to be sick into my own toilet!
> 
> I've gained weight rather than lost it - just under 7lbs so far.
> 
> I'm fed up of people telling me "it'll be worth it!". I know that!! I'm totally grateful to be pregnant and I love my littlebug but I feel awful! I look awful!
> 
> I haven't read this whole thread but you guys have been through so much worse, so if this is purely for HG please let me know and I'll rant elsewhere :flower:

Feel free to rant :hugs: That still sounds awful. 

I'm the same, I hate being sick in a different toilet. xx


----------



## NIfirsttimer

yeah lol.. i hated being sick in other loo's too!! 
we put a new bathroom in while i was pregnant, and when i managed to make it to the bathroom place to pick one, i said to the guy 'ooh that looks like it would be a nice one to throw up in' i think he thought i was insane!!


----------



## Dream.A.Dream

My mums loo is awful. Splashback all the time...it got me in the eye once :lol: xx


----------



## ttcbambino#1

Hi Ladies this is my first post here, was ranting in 2nd tri yesterday and was pointed in this direction! 

I had no sickness up until the 13th week of my pregnancy, NYE in fact was when I started to feel very unwell. At first I thought I'd just developed an aversion to some foods, but since it's got progressively worse and I struggle now to keep any food down, sometimes I also struggle with fluids. I've lost all interest in food, I feel sick at the thought of eating some days (I know this is all in my mind!). I'm a bigger size, 18 with an above avg BMI which is why I was referred to a consultant. I have no problems with my BP etc and up till now had a healthy appetite!

So I was at the hopsital for my consultant apt yesterday and health care asst found ketones in my urine sample, and I was told I need to eat more etc. Explained that I haven't been able to keep anything down properly for 2 weeks now etc I then went to see the consultant and he basically accused me of purposely avioding food in an effort to lose weight and that I was 'silly' to be doing this and that I must eat and put on 12 kilos during my pregnancy. (He then went on to contradict himself and say due to my BMI I will be at risk from GD and high BP etc, so whats it to be, I have to put on weight or be carefull so I'm not at risk???) Anyway he seems to have completely ignored the fact that I can't keep food down and he seemed convinced it was deliberate. I feel so sad, I'm exhausted and getting terrible headaches which I assume is because I'm not drinking and I'm really concerned about these ketones. I wish I could sit down and eat a lovely dinner, but when I force myself to do this I always end up being sick and feel shocking, it's so hard to force the food in, just bringing it to my mouth is a torment.

I assumed I just had a bug or MS, but I'm starting to think I might actually have a problem. I don't really like to bother my GP or MW too much, but after yesterday I'm just in a state.

Any advice, your own stories etc would be great to hear from you. Are you taking any medication, and what type?? Do those anti sickness bands work?

Sam x


----------



## anothersquish

Dont feel you will be "bothering" your gp or midwife with it. If you are getting headaches etc you may be bordering on dehydrated and any GP will take that VERY seriously. I would book an appointment with your doctor asap and get some advise. Sickness bands didnt work for me at all but I know they helped some people at least be able to keep water down, I was on antisickness tablets (differing types as they start to become less effective after a few weeks) from 18 weeks to 24 weeks then had to come off them as Drs were concerned they were contributing to pre term labour threats but went back on them again a few weeks later. Even on medication I can keep down water, orange cordial drink (most days) and orange isotonic drink and I can eat 'some' dry toast and my vitamins and minerals...I occasionally manage some chicken or small amounts of cubed cheese and the odd plain biscuit but not on a daily basis. I stopped trying to "make" myself eat because it was making it worse and causing me to get really upset, at which point id end up being sick MORE because I was upset...useful! 
My advise would be to only eat what you can face, dont overdo it and make yourself feel worse. Take pregnancy vitamins and minerals religiously, consult your doctor, I take pregnacare, iron and calcium tablets and despite my very limited diet I feel pretty good. 
Drink wise, always keep water/isotonic drink with you, sip at something regularly, try ice lollies or ice chips instead of liquid, I LIVED off ice lollys for about 6 weeks. 

It really annoys me when I hear of consultants being such pigs about sickness, basically...ignore him...what a tit. Dont panic about weight, I was really worried when I suddenly started to drop 2lb a DAY as I knew it was water weight as well as fat and muscle but that extreme weightloss did stop and stablised around 29/30 weeks I think it was and since then I put back on a few lbs.


----------



## anothersquish

Double post, sorry.


----------



## Dream.A.Dream

ttcbambino- I agree with what anothersquish said. First of all, :hugs: I'm sorry your consultant isn't sympathetic. I had a similar experience the other day with a consultant who accused me of doing it on purpose too, idiot he was. My advice would be not to try and force full meals on yourself. I know that whenever I eat a meal i'm sick within minutes. 

You might find some foods that you can just about manage, if you do then stick with these. I only really eat toast/bread and sometimes some plain noodles. Boring but it's keeping me going. Also, try really really hard to make sure you take your vitamins at a time they will stay down. I take mine literally just before I fall asleep and I would say about 5 nights out of 7 they do stay down. 

I also can only drink water or very weak squash and I'm on medication 3 times a day which supposedly stops the sickness. I'm still sick on average about 7 or so times a day. The tablets I've had are Buccastem (stemitil) and Cyclizine. They both have really strong side effects for me and make me feel so so tired it's a struggle to stay awake. 

If you think you're dehydrated get yourself to the doctors or A&E as you may need a drip to rehydrate you. I've had to have this a couple of times and it does make you feel a lot better. Both times I've been admitted on the drip I've had 3+ ketones. I had 1+ the other day but the midwife wasn't too concerned about that and just said to keep an eye out for if I felt dehydrated. 

xx


----------



## ttcbambino#1

Thanks for the support ladies. I got terribly sick friday midday and spoke with midwife who suggested I pop up to the ANC ward. When I got there urine showed 3+ ketones so went on drip and have had stemitil, they gave it to me as an injection in my bum! I tried ice lolly before the stemitil and was such a relief for a bit but did bring some back up, unfortunately all over the floor as I couldn't get to the sick bowl in time :blush:

Anyway I've been home now for a little bit, they kept me over night, I found the stemitil did make me very drowsy too and I'm exhausted still now! However it seems to be working and I did have a small bite to eat when we got home but the best bit is having a nice cold drink! I think I'll do the lollies again tho as it was so nice! 

I suppose it's a matter of taking each day as it comes now, I'm still annoyed with the consultant, maybe if he could have been a bit more helpful I might not have ended up in hospital :shrug:

Sam xx


----------



## Dream.A.Dream

Yeah, unfortunately some consultants are just like that :(

Glad you're feeling a bit better :hugs: If I have to have stemitil injection again I might ask for it in my bum because they usually give me it in my arm and it really hurts, bruises really badly too. I'd recommend to try and eat a bit while you can, I had rehydration last Friday and by Monday was back to being sick all the time again. :hugs: xx


----------



## ttcbambino#1

It wasn't too bad in my bum to be honest! I'm going to try really hard to keep well this weekend, but I am worried about the rest of the pregnancy, don't really want to be going in once a week for more fluids :nope:

Have you had your sickness from day one?


----------



## Dream.A.Dream

Yep, for me the sickness started before I even found out but obviously I didn't know what it was then. I found out at 3+5, and I was sick after my dinner 3 times the week before I found out but just put it down to being tired and stressed. 

Did they give you any tablets to take at home? For me they don't really help with the food but they make it possible to drink enough that I can mostly stay out of hospital xx


----------



## ttcbambino#1

No, it's on my medication chart/notes that they sent me home with, I should have asked, but they asked me when I was next seeing the mw etc and I see her next week, so don't know if they thought I'd just sort it out my end. Got the feeling that they needed my bed, yesterday it took one gorl 5 hrs to finally get discharged, shed' been asking since I got there, but to be honest I wanted to leave, I hate the hopsital!


----------



## NIfirsttimer

awh sorry you ended up in hosp, its miserable, but the rehydration really does give you a day or two of relief.. it just shows that the reason we feel so ill is the dehydration, its a vicious circle...

i used to get zofran in hosp.. it was fab.. hospital food never tasted so good... but like katy says, within a day or two its back to feeling like death :-(

i think you should defo have a chat with your gp about medications.. it is scary taking drugs while pregnant, but all of us have tried them.. most of them! andwe have all been fine.. at the end of the day, medication thats as safe as it can be to take while pregnant, that allows you to get some nutrition for yourself, and baby, has got to beat no medication & starvation! i settled on cyclazine for most of my pregnancy, it never took it away, but it did give me an hr or so of relief after taking each pill... by the end i got down to only one a day, as in the last few weeks, i was only really ill in the mornings and could manage some light food in the evenings.. ('normal' morning sickness! lol)

like i say to all the girls here.. dont think about how long there is left and how you might or might not be ill the whole time.. i can promise you it only makes it worse.. just take one day at a time, and do the best you can that day!

(i think it was around 32 weeks that i had a miracle week! i was only sick in the mornings, and i had LOADS of energy, which just came out of nowhere, i could barely walk to the shop accross the road the week before.. and i cleaned my whole house... i mean i was up ladders scrubbing the walls etc... i spent a whole day on each room, like a crazy woman (it really wasnt bad to start with!) the day i finished the house, it returned again & i was back to nasty sickness / energy levels.. i swear it was to allow me to nest for rubys arrival... maybe you guys will get that too ;-) )


----------



## NIfirsttimer

ooh and ttc.. i notice you are 15 weeks.. that was the start of my worst period.. it lasted about 6 weeks, during which i was in & out & literally bed bound.. but after that things got better.. slowly... but that was defo the worst bit, so chances are, whatever happens, it wont be this bad the whole way thru.. u might be like sam & have it leave early... i think she started to feel loads better in 2nd tri....

your pregnancy is the same time of year as mine!!!
i was SO bad this time last year.. if youve seen 'the' photo of me in hosp i posted in this thread, it was taken in january... i see ur dd is 4th july! mine was 7th, and she was born on the 9th,...

oh... and that means this time next year you will have a ruby!!!! (or a rupert?) whos 6months & 1 week old.. sitting up, blabbering & throwing food around!!!!
jeeeez... i actually cant believe that was only a year ago... it feels like years and years..


----------



## ttcbambino#1

NIfirsttimer said:


> ooh and ttc.. i notice you are 15 weeks.. that was the start of my worst period.. it lasted about 6 weeks, during which i was in & out & literally bed bound.. but after that things got better.. slowly... but that was defo the worst bit, so chances are, whatever happens, it wont be this bad the whole way thru.. u might be like sam & have it leave early... i think she started to feel loads better in 2nd tri....
> 
> your pregnancy is the same time of year as mine!!!
> i was SO bad this time last year.. if youve seen 'the' photo of me in hosp i posted in this thread, it was taken in january... i see ur dd is 4th july! mine was 7th, and she was born on the 9th,...
> 
> oh... and that means this time next year you will have a ruby!!!! (or a rupert?) whos 6months & 1 week old.. sitting up, blabbering & throwing food around!!!!
> jeeeez... i actually cant believe that was only a year ago... it feels like years and years..


Thats really cool! The time must fly in when you've got a little one! I hope I'm lucky and it leaves me be after awhile, but I'm preparing myself for the worst! It only really started around week 13, I'd been really lucky during 1st tri, it's like payback time now! I'll have a look for the picture, I suspect it resembles what I look like right now, which is a comfort!!!


----------



## Dream.A.Dream

I'm the same so I know exactly what you mean :hugs: 

I recommend going to your GP to try and get some medication prescribed, it might help xx


----------



## minhthanh77

I just want to go out for a couple of hours and have a bit of fun but I can hardly walk downstairs in my own house without getting really tired and dizzy. Looking forward to hearing from other sufferers too.


----------



## Dream.A.Dream

I haven't got any pictures of me with the drips in, I look too awful :lol: 

It's mine and OHs anniversary tomorrow. No idea if we're doing anything though, seems pretty pointless to go for a meal :(

minhthanh- I'm the same, I feel exhausted all the time. 

I think I might be dehydrated again. It's half an hour to the hospital though so don't want to ask my mum to drive me all the way there for them to say I'm fine. Think I might make a docs appointment tomorrow instead. Does anyone know if it's possible for the doctor to prescribe those sticks they use to test your wee so I can keep an eye on my ketones myself? xx


----------



## NIfirsttimer

yep you can get them on prescription, the dr just gave me a handful of them tho with an empty pot to measure them against..


----------



## Dream.A.Dream

I'm gonna make an appointment for tomorrow then. It's a bit of a trek to the hospital if they just end up sending me home. xx


----------



## barking

Hello lovely ladies :hugs:

*NIfirsttime*  thanks so much for popping in with all your support. It really is lovely to read how well youre doing now and it will be interesting to know if you go on to have more. I had sickness throughout both pregnancies, and I knew by having a third Id be risking it again, but its ended up to be a million times worse with Hyperemesis, but when I look at my two children and boy is it worth it, although fighting the depths of depression is probably the hardest thing I have had to cope with. Its just amazing how low you can actually feel.

*LucindaE*  your message was so very touching, thoughtful and incredibly kind. Your words of support really mean the world to us. Thank you.

*Katy * you really are going through a horrific time hun. Its so very hard for you. Just to say Im thinking of you very much.

*Mrsraggle*  I too was the same as you with my first two. Hang out here and rant all the like. I worked full time and was sick up to getting to work, several times during the day and at night (but not through the night), often having to jump out of meetings, run down corridors and throw myself down the loo. Its not pleasant, its just dreadful, so dont feel alone ok.

Im different to many of you who havent got very big. I lost weight in the beginning, at typing Im nearly 23 weeks and Ive put on 10 pounds and its all bump. Legs and arms are skinny, it makes me look much further on than I am, but I also tend to have big babas (lucky me lol) so not surprised by my ever increasing tummy!

*Ttcbambino * dont worry about the professionals  thats what they are paid for. . Mine started with dehydrations and headaches, its a vicious circle and it you must get yourself looked after. 
Minhthanh  dont try to push yourself too much, I know its frustrating but you must listen to your body. Its working hard looking after baby and you, so rest ok. Remember little and often, dry food like crackers and plain toast, water or squash nothing too heavy. Keep us posted how youre doing.

Well I'm half way through my second week back at work. I'm doing OK, by last wednesday I got really ill, so when I went back to work I said I felt I had done too much and could I take on lighter duties ie not running up and down to the 2nd floor up several times an hour lol! And ensuring they give me a break so I can have a bite to eat and take my tablet.

Life it going OK, much much much better than I was two months ago, but not at all near where I'd like to be, but I have to think myself lucky that I'm not being as sick as I was, but I do put that down to the meds that thankfully they have put on repeat and I don't intend to give up until I deliver.

I tend to look at the loo and feel sick now - very strange, but it must be something in my mind connecting loo to up chuck time. Not nice at all. I also find I can eat, but very small portions and plain food and I'm very tentative when eating. I can see my partner and children watching my face to see whether I'm ok or not. Just incredibly how it's affected everyone. :cry:

Anyway girls, big hugs to you all, wishing you all to feel better and speak very soon x x x


----------



## Dream.A.Dream

Glad you're feeling slightly better but sorry you're still suffering with not being able to eat. 

My bump has shrunk again, I thought he'd grown but I think it was all just water retention from the drip because it's definitely smaller again. Argh, I want him to grow! xx

ETA: It was mine and OH's anniversary yesterday, we went for lunch because that's generally my best time of day. I purposely chose one of those help yourself buffet places so I could just get tiny bits of plain stuff, I barely ate anything, just half a spoon of rice and a bit of naan bread and was still sick as soon as I finished eating :dohh: So what a waste of £10 that was! xx


----------



## Kitty23

Lol Katy I know how crap it is wanting to go out a celebrate something but knowing there is literally no point! It was our first wedding anniversary when I was 10 weeks, we stayed home and I just was sick as usual lol. Oh and you can also get those wee sticks from boots, I keep meaning to buy some.

Hope everyone is feeling better today!

I'm still losing a few pounds a week ( it has slowed down on what it was) and the drs are getting annoyed with me for " not eating enough" ahhh! Lol I do try! I was looking at my blood test results and it looks like I'm quite anemic and no one has bothered treating me for it. So I'll mention that next week to the Midwife.

I feel terrible but I'm focusing on the fact twins are early and they will induce me about 37 weeks. Its making the sickness more bearable! xxx


----------



## Dream.A.Dream

I got told that as well kitty. When I was last in hosp the doctor that saw me told me he didn't think I was trying hard enough to eat and drink. I wanted to smack him :growlmad: xx


----------



## Kitty23

I always find its the male doctors that make these shitty little remarks about not eating enough. I'm a big girl and I think they think I am secretly dieting! ermm no lol! The midwives at the hospital were great though they really understood how shitty HG is. 

How is everyone today? I've not been too bad this morning, only sick a few times so far, it was all bile again which is so gross coming up lol xxx


----------



## justmarried24

Hi ladies. 
I have been advised my someone in 2nd tri to pop over here to ask a few questions.
I have been constantly sick since Saturday. I have not managed to keep anything down....food or drink! I have been to see doc (on Monday) and I was given anti-sickness tablets Prochlorperazine. They are so far not working! 
I feel so drained and weak and so emotional. I have lost about 2 and a half pounds in weight since Saturday. 
I have called and spoke to my doctor today and I have to go back to surgery this afternoon when hubby gets in and she told me to be prepared to possibly go to hospital.
Is this usual??? I havent been diagnosed with hyperemesis, and I have only had sickness constantly since Sat....so 5 days....can anyone help me or give me any advice?
Thanks in advance ladies.
xxxxxx


----------



## Dream.A.Dream

Kitty23 said:


> I always find its the male doctors that make these shitty little remarks about not eating enough. I'm a big girl and I think they think I am secretly dieting! ermm no lol! The midwives at the hospital were great though they really understood how shitty HG is.
> 
> How is everyone today? I've not been too bad this morning, only sick a few times so far, it was all bile again which is so gross coming up lol xxx

I've only actually been sick a couple of times today too but I feel like shit to be honest. I'm wondering if I might be dehydrated again. Have MW tomorrow so I guess I'll find out then.

I must be odd, I don't mind puking the pure bile, it's better than proper sick.



justmarried24 said:


> Hi ladies.
> I have been advised my someone in 2nd tri to pop over here to ask a few questions.
> I have been constantly sick since Saturday. I have not managed to keep anything down....food or drink! I have been to see doc (on Monday) and I was given anti-sickness tablets Prochlorperazine. They are so far not working!
> I feel so drained and weak and so emotional. I have lost about 2 and a half pounds in weight since Saturday.
> I have called and spoke to my doctor today and I have to go back to surgery this afternoon when hubby gets in and she told me to be prepared to possibly go to hospital.
> Is this usual??? I havent been diagnosed with hyperemesis, and I have only had sickness constantly since Sat....so 5 days....can anyone help me or give me any advice?
> Thanks in advance ladies.
> xxxxxx

I think generally the hyperemesis diagnosis only tends to be given once you've been admitted to hospital for it. I'm sure I read that somewhere, and that's how it worked with me. 

No advice really, other than get yourself to the doctors and if they say you need to go to hospital and be put on a drip then do. It's not fun but it will make you feel better for a few days if nothing else. I'd also recommened taking some snacks with you, because after you've been on the drip a while and start to feel better you'll prob get hungry and hospital food is at set times. After I have the drip I usually manage to eat that day and the day after so in that time I try and cram in what I can. xx

ETA: Just a bit more practical advice if put on a drip...both time's I've been they've told me they aren't going to keep me overnight so I've been in normal clothes and my bra. Then they did end up keeping me in overnight so I had to sleep in what I had on because it's impossible to get changed once the drip's in so take pyjamas and get yourself comfortable before they put it in!

ETA again: The doc will want a urine sample, if you are dehydrated you'll probably only be going every few hours so do one whenever you can and take it with you if you don't think you'll be able to do one on demand.


----------



## justmarried24

Thanks Katy....just waiting for hubby to go to docs now so I will keep you guys updated. 
I have a urine sample ready to take with me....havent packed an overnight bag (think I'm in denial that might even have to spend a night in hospital) but I will do that after docs if I need to. 
Thanks again for all the help and advice ladies....I really appreciate it.
Love and hugs
xxxxxx


----------



## Dream.A.Dream

No worries, hope the doctor has good news but if you do need to go to hospital try not to worry. I hate hospitals, I'm really scared of them. But it's not that bad :hugs: xx


----------



## justmarried24

Hey ladies.
Don't need to go to hospital! Phew! Doc says I have glucose in my urine (not sure what this means) so has given me antibiotics....also a new antisickess tablet called Citizline (sp?!) to try.
She said she is worried about me, but wants to give these tablets a chance and then see how I am on Friday. I think she could tell how much I don't want to go to hospital. Hubby said I had the look of fear when she mentioned it! 
I have decided to give in and take the rest of the week off work....something I hate doing, but I need to rest up and take things easy. Doc said baby will be fine, it's just me that is suffering!
So, thank you all for your kindness and advice today....I hope I get better soon. I will keep you guys updated.
Thanks again :hugs:
xxxxx


----------



## Dream.A.Dream

I hope you feel better soon. I've had those tablets too, (I think you mean cyclizine). They can have strong side effects, they make me feel really tired and just not with it. xx


----------



## justmarried24

Yeah katy those are the ones - cyclizine. I have taken one already and am supposed to take 3 per day....so I'll just see how I feel on them...can't do much else but try them....just hope they don't make me feel worse!
xxxxx


----------



## Dream.A.Dream

They'll probably just make you want to sleep xx


----------



## justmarried24

Yip Katy....feel very tired! Can hardly keep my eyes open! xxxx


----------



## ttcbambino#1

Hi Ladies

Hope everyone is feeling ok today :hugs:

I was secretly hoping the hospital stay would cure me completely, but things haven't really improved :nope:

Managed to not be sick Saturday, but started up again on Sunday and been going downhill again since, so Monday I was off (it was my bday too) had a row with Hubby tuesday night and now I'm just exhausted!! I've come to work but my brain is running on empty! 

My boss has just handed me travel sickness bands, she bought them for me as her sister swears by them, she said it completely stopped her sickness :shrug: Anyone tried them? Think it's a bit of a long shot, have them on and they just feel uncomfortable mre than anything!!! Bit cheeky I suppose, they obviously don't want me off work sick!

Sam x


----------



## NIfirsttimer

yeah i wore them for my whole preg. Im not sure they did anything tbh but i wasnt taking the chance so kept them on incase!


----------



## ttcbambino#1

NIfirsttimer said:


> yeah i wore them for my whole preg. Im not sure they did anything tbh but i wasnt taking the chance so kept them on incase!

I'll keep them on then just in case they turn out to be little miracle workers!!!


----------



## justmarried24

Someone told me to try these, so thing I might give them a try. 
I feel better today, managed to keep my breakfast down....which is a huge plus! Fingers crossed things are on the up!!
Hope everyone else feels good today!
xxxxx


----------



## NIfirsttimer

yep cyclizine is what i settled on, it didnt really do much, maybe bought me an hour or so, and allowed me to sleep which was nice. but that was about it!
one dr at the hosp implied that i was addicted to them.... as if :-(

glad u didnt hve to be admitted this time hun... it is crap but when you do need it it does make u feel a bit better...

fluids are WAY more important that food at the min, so make them your priority, its ok if you cant keep food down, but those little sips of water are a lifesaver!

ive been so ill for the last few days with a horrible tummy bug.. its really made me realised that i cannot ever, EVER allow myself to get pregnant again until Ruby is at school... i have struggled so much with looking after her while ill for 3 days, there is just no way i could do it for 9 months.. its actually made me quite sad :-( i hate that there will be so big an age gap between them, but theres just no way i could do it :-(


----------



## NIfirsttimer

ooh a little cyclizine tip for you...
i normally woke around 5m & started to be sick for the day, so i found that if i set my alarm for 4, took one, and a 1/4 of a dry cracker with a microscopic sip of water, it helped fend off the 5am start.. and made it a few hours later, which ultimatly meant less hrs being sick each day! might be worth a try!

there are also some other drugs you can try.. different ones seems to work better for different people.. metclorpromide is a popular one, although it didnt do much for me as it works by emptying your tummy quickly, so while theres no food there to throw up, it made me feel worse cos my nausea was always worst when my tum was totally empty..
stematil is another but it made me SO drowsy.. way worse than the cyclizine, i spend whole days staring into space on that lol...


----------



## NIfirsttimer

oooh yeah meant to say.. iin my bid to raise awareness of HG, and show thats its not just morning sickness, im doing an ask a mum thing on it next week in the baby club section..
not sure if u girlies have seen them, but a mum does one each week, on something different, they are really interesting, so spread the word in your tri's .... ill try to be as honest as i can! think it starts sunday pm xx


----------



## anothersquish

Dont worry about the age gap. My son is five and at school now and if he hadnt have been there is just no way on earth I could have done this pregnancy. Its been hard enough when hes been around and Ive been the most severly sick because even at five its distressed him , its even woken him up in the night and he wants to sit with me to make sure Im ok at about 3am which is cute but gives me that little heart broken feeling that hes missing out on sleep because Im being sick. 
It has meant that during the daytime when Im usually better I can relax and sleep if I need too/can...I honestly have no idea how anyone could manage a child at home 24/7 with hyperemesis, I really dont. My OH has been home since the end of June as well since being made redundant so he takes our son to school and brings him home every single day, if hed have been at work I would, on many occassions, had to arrange for another parent to do the school run for me because I was too sick to step foot outside the door. 
In a way I think fate intervened, it took us five years to conceive this one and it seems there was a reason for that. Hyperemesis was not something I was expecting, last time I was pregnant I was sick twice, once early on and once the morning I went into labour so constant severe sickness was NOT on the expectations list, I didnt even know it existed until I was told I had it!


----------



## NIfirsttimer

that does reassure me! my sisters & i are all really close in age, so i cant imagine it any other way i guess! 
i knew about it as one of my late mums friends had it so bad with both of her pregnancies, that she was literally in hosp for months.. weeks at a time. it was awful!
its also reassuring that you didnt have it last time but do this time (sorry if that sounds very selfish... i know its awful for you, but i hope u know what i mean here...) as it means that maybe i might be the other way around and not have it next time! 
it seems much more common that you have it with every pregnancy, and thats it, so its good to hear stories that conradict that!


----------



## justmarried24

NIfirsttimer said:


> oooh yeah meant to say.. iin my bid to raise awareness of HG, and show thats its not just morning sickness, im doing an ask a mum thing on it next week in the baby club section..
> not sure if u girlies have seen them, but a mum does one each week, on something different, they are really interesting, so spread the word in your tri's .... ill try to be as honest as i can! think it starts sunday pm xx

Ooooh I will def spread the word hun... and thanks for the advice about the tablets. Much appreciated. I am starting to feel ok today, but very tired! I had small glass of water before but it didnt stay down long! Supposed to take tablets 3 times a day...so just trying to work out when the best times are to maximise their power! 
xxxxx


----------



## NIfirsttimer

ttcbambino#1 said:


> NIfirsttimer said:
> 
> 
> yeah i wore them for my whole preg. Im not sure they did anything tbh but i wasnt taking the chance so kept them on incase!
> 
> I'll keep them on then just in case they turn out to be little miracle workers!!!Click to expand...

lol i swear the dents they left in my arms took DAYS to disappear i had them on for so long!!

other random things that worked for me....

kaili water.. dont know if this is just an irish thing, but its like fizzy mineral water with something in.. i think its bicarb of soda maybe?

limes... sniffing them, water with a tiny bit of lime in, and sometimes lime cordial in my kaili water.. louise swore by that limeade....

boiled sweets.. some people say mints, but i found sharp citrusy ones helped me more.. avoid sherbet lemons tho.. its like throwing up shaving foam lol

drinking warmed water.. not hot not cold.. seemed to be the least offensive to me!
im sure theres more.. ill have a think xx


----------



## NIfirsttimer

justmarried24 said:


> NIfirsttimer said:
> 
> 
> oooh yeah meant to say.. iin my bid to raise awareness of HG, and show thats its not just morning sickness, im doing an ask a mum thing on it next week in the baby club section..
> not sure if u girlies have seen them, but a mum does one each week, on something different, they are really interesting, so spread the word in your tri's .... ill try to be as honest as i can! think it starts sunday pm xx
> 
> Ooooh I will def spread the word hun... and thanks for the advice about the tablets. Much appreciated. I am starting to feel ok today, but very tired! I had small glass of water before but it didnt stay down long! Supposed to take tablets 3 times a day...so just trying to work out when the best times are to maximise their power!
> xxxxxClick to expand...

i think i did 4am, 12pm ish then about 4?


----------



## Dream.A.Dream

NIfirsttimer- Sorry you've been ill :hugs: Hope you're feeling better now. I know what you mean about the age gap, I always wanted to kids, 2 years between them but I seriously don't know if I'll ever have another now. 

Yep, tip from me is that fizzy water tends to be less offensive to my stomach than still water. 

I tried those sickness bands but they didn't work so I just took them off, all they did was make my wrists really sore. 

I've just got back from the midwife, she just weighed me as here they only weigh you at your booking appointment and then again at 36 weeks before you go into labour. At my booking appointment I weighed 68.3kg....today I weighed...70.3kg! I have put on a grand total of around 4lbs! :shock: 

She told me that it might affect my milk supply when he's born as I won't have any fat reserves so as soon as I can eat again I need to really make sure I eat loads or I could struggle with BFing :( xx


----------



## NIfirsttimer

nah dont worry about that!!!! i weighed about a lb less when i gave birth than when i got preg, and although i couldnt directly BF as Ruby couldnt latch, i pumped exclusively for almost 5 months, and honestly, i had a massively abundant, & fast supply, so dont let that be on your list of worries hun!!!


----------



## Dream.A.Dream

That's good to know :) I did think it was a bit of a stupid thing to say when they're meant to be encouraging BFing :dohh: xx


----------



## NIfirsttimer

i know.. and to be honest i got it too from a community midwife.. i think its probably one of the many old wives style tales that pregnant ladies get told so many of!!!
if that was the case, then surely all overweight ladies would be able to feed no probs and have huge supplies! thats no more the case than underweight / lost weight ladies not being able to feed!


----------



## mrsraggle

NIfirsttimer said:


> oooh yeah meant to say.. iin my bid to raise awareness of HG, and show thats its not just morning sickness, im doing an ask a mum thing on it next week in the baby club section..
> not sure if u girlies have seen them, but a mum does one each week, on something different, they are really interesting, so spread the word in your tri's .... ill try to be as honest as i can! think it starts sunday pm xx

Will be really interesting to follow that thread-I love ask a moms! Well done you for volunteering!


----------



## mrsraggle

I don't have HG but continuous MS since first tri and generally once/twice a day or more.

Has anyone else been able to train their bodies not to be sick when they know they're gonna be?! I seem to have developed the ability to sit through a meeting and then calmly get to the loo after to be sick, in the last week or so!
Today, I knew I was going to throw up through a train journey from London to Birmingham, a taxi from Birmingham to home, put on the kettle, open the post and settle infront of the toilet before letting my body do what it's wanted to do for the last three hours.

I think it's amazing what we can train our bodies to do after 6 months! I just wish I could train it to stop, not just delay.


----------



## NIfirsttimer

haha well im a bit paranoid that no one will be interested and it will get like one reply, but hey, its worth a shot!


----------



## NIfirsttimer

mrsraggle said:


> I don't have HG but continuous MS since first tri and generally once/twice a day or more.
> 
> Has anyone else been able to train their bodies not to be sick when they know they're gonna be?! I seem to have developed the ability to sit through a meeting and then calmly get to the loo after to be sick, in the last week or so!
> Today, I knew I was going to throw up through a train journey from London to Birmingham, a taxi from Birmingham to home, put on the kettle, open the post and settle infront of the toilet before letting my body do what it's wanted to do for the last three hours.
> 
> I think it's amazing what we can train our bodies to do after 6 months! I just wish I could train it to stop, not just delay.

ugh thats really good..well not good, but i know what i mean.. impressive!!!
i was more the 'throw up in public' type lol.. i reckon most people thought i was a drunk :-(


----------



## mrsraggle

NIfirsttimer said:


> mrsraggle said:
> 
> 
> I don't have HG but continuous MS since first tri and generally once/twice a day or more.
> 
> Has anyone else been able to train their bodies not to be sick when they know they're gonna be?! I seem to have developed the ability to sit through a meeting and then calmly get to the loo after to be sick, in the last week or so!
> Today, I knew I was going to throw up through a train journey from London to Birmingham, a taxi from Birmingham to home, put on the kettle, open the post and settle infront of the toilet before letting my body do what it's wanted to do for the last three hours.
> 
> I think it's amazing what we can train our bodies to do after 6 months! I just wish I could train it to stop, not just delay.
> 
> ugh thats really good..well not good, but i know what i mean.. impressive!!!
> i was more the 'throw up in public' type lol.. i reckon most people thought i was a drunk :-(Click to expand...

Done my share of that - it's amazing how many people just stare and walk on by isn't it? I'm always shocked at how few people actually ask if you're OK.


----------



## justmarried24

Hey ladies
I am no longer doing very well. Feel so so drained and weak. Doc has told me to go to A&E but I'm scared.....don't want to go. Hubby is out at the mo, so Im using that as my excuse! What will happen if I go to hospital? Will they make me eat and drink and then be sick???
xxxxx


----------



## NIfirsttimer

nope hun, dont be scared. its really important that you go if you need to, as dehydration isnt good for either of you. 
they will take a urine sample if you can give one, and pop a wee drip in, i usually had a few bags of just fluids, then the banana vitamin bag, and a sodium & potassium one.
i cn PROMISE you you will feel loads better for a few days after it... they will probably give you a shot of zofran or something similar too... to help with the sickness. that stuff works miracles!
they probably wont even offer you food until youve not been sick for a few hours.. and even then it will be just toast or something. They will only admit u if your ketones are high, so dont panic.. just bring a urine sample with you, and they will check it & let you know. but really, if you need to be there then its for the best. 
i HATE hospital, and i can honestly say that i felt ust like you ever time i was in, but it really does help.. those fluids help a lot!
good luck, thinking of you xxx


----------



## justmarried24

Thanks hun. So I might not even have to stay in? Just get checked over? 
So do you think it's worth just waiting? I mean I do feel ill, but I can just sleep at home. How do I know if I am dehydrated?
xxxx


----------



## NIfirsttimer

mrsraggle said:


> NIfirsttimer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mrsraggle said:
> 
> 
> I don't have HG but continuous MS since first tri and generally once/twice a day or more.
> 
> Has anyone else been able to train their bodies not to be sick when they know they're gonna be?! I seem to have developed the ability to sit through a meeting and then calmly get to the loo after to be sick, in the last week or so!
> Today, I knew I was going to throw up through a train journey from London to Birmingham, a taxi from Birmingham to home, put on the kettle, open the post and settle infront of the toilet before letting my body do what it's wanted to do for the last three hours.
> 
> I think it's amazing what we can train our bodies to do after 6 months! I just wish I could train it to stop, not just delay.
> 
> ugh thats really good..well not good, but i know what i mean.. impressive!!!
> i was more the 'throw up in public' type lol.. i reckon most people thought i was a drunk :-(Click to expand...
> 
> Done my share of that - it's amazing how many people just stare and walk on by isn't it? I'm always shocked at how few people actually ask if you're OK.Click to expand...

yep, its actually disgusting how people dont ask if your ok... i fainted quite a lot too, people just side step you!!! luckily i always had OH with me, i didnt dare venture out alone just incase, but still, no one would hve offered to help him either!


----------



## NIfirsttimer

justmarried24 said:


> Thanks hun. So I might not even have to stay in? Just get checked over?
> So do you think it's worth just waiting? I mean I do feel ill, but I can just sleep at home. How do I know if I am dehydrated?
> xxxx

id go hun. better safe than sorry, esp with a baby on board. 
the easiest way to tell if you are dehydrated is with ketostix dipped into your urine (u can ask hosp / gp for these to test at home!) but im guessing u dont have any right now..
the main symptoms are headache, weakness, serious fatigue, dry skin, really dry lips, sunken eyes, real bad thirst, metallic taste in your mouth.. theres loads more too..
i got so bad once i was halloucinting!! (tht was embarrassing afterwards!)

yep you might not need to stay in, they will check ur wee, and if your ketones are high, u will be admitted for fluids, but if you are, its cos you need them, so its what you need to do..
in most cases its just an overnight stay, and u will feel better within an hr of that drip going in1 im a serious needlephobe but there were times i couldnt wait for it to go in!!


----------



## Dream.A.Dream

Just married- I agree with everything Nifirsttimer said. I am terrified of hospital but if you need the fluids then you need them and you'll feel much better after you've had them. 

Mrsraggle- I kind of have to some extent. I can hold it in long enough to get to a toilet 90% of the time. 

NIfirsttimer- I shall definitely be reading that thread :) xx


----------



## justmarried24

Think I'll go in hun. Probs best to be on the safe side. I'm not constantly being sick...just when I eat or drink. And I dry heave a lot! Lips are dry, and I do have a headache, and Im really tired. So may or may not be dehydrated. Just dont want to look like i am a hypocondriac (sp!) going to hospital for being sick!!
xxxx


----------



## Dream.A.Dream

NIfirsttimer said:


> justmarried24 said:
> 
> 
> Thanks hun. So I might not even have to stay in? Just get checked over?
> So do you think it's worth just waiting? I mean I do feel ill, but I can just sleep at home. How do I know if I am dehydrated?
> xxxx
> 
> id go hun. better safe than sorry, esp with a baby on board.
> the easiest way to tell if you are dehydrated is with ketostix dipped into your urine (u can ask hosp / gp for these to test at home!) but im guessing u dont have any right now..
> the main symptoms are headache, weakness, serious fatigue, dry skin, really dry lips, sunken eyes, real bad thirst, metallic taste in your mouth.. theres loads more too..
> i got so bad once i was halloucinting!! (tht was embarrassing afterwards!)
> 
> yep you might not need to stay in, they will check ur wee, and if your ketones are high, u will be admitted for fluids, but if you are, its cos you need them, so its what you need to do..
> in most cases its just an overnight stay, and u will feel better within an hr of that drip going in1 im a serious needlephobe but there were times i couldnt wait for it to go in!!Click to expand...

Couldn't agree more with all of that :thumbup: I'm terrified of needles but the other day I pretty much volunteered to go to hospital and asked them to just put the drip in I felt that bad xx


----------



## Dream.A.Dream

justmarried24 said:


> Think I'll go in hun. Probs best to be on the safe side. I'm not constantly being sick...just when I eat or drink. And I dry heave a lot! Lips are dry, and I do have a headache, and Im really tired. So may or may not be dehydrated. Just dont want to look like i am a hypocondriac (sp!) going to hospital for being sick!!
> xxxx

Sounds like you could be dehydrated. The sooner you go in the less fluids you'll need so the quicker you'll be home. If you put it off you'll get worse and worse and need more so may have to stay longer xx


----------



## justmarried24

Just rang hubby and were goin in....Ill take an overnight bag just in case xxx thanks ladies xx


----------



## NIfirsttimer

yep sounds like you re making the right decision! you wont look like a hypocondriac...
you arent going in for being sick, you are going in for dehydration, which is something different altogether! you can be sick as much as u want, as long as you dont dehydrated you will be fine, its the dehydration that get you!
there is a formula for how long you can survive... i think its 3 mins without air, 3 days without water, & 3 weeks without food.... 
so as u can see theres a big difference, the lack of food isnt ideal, but the lack of fluids is what gets us :-(


----------



## NIfirsttimer

justmarried... do u have a text buddy on here who can keep us posted?
im happy to give u my moby if u want....

oh and katy that goes for you too as we will be getting a birth announcement soon!!!!!
how are you feeling about your impending labour? :-D


----------



## Dream.A.Dream

Hope they manage to sort you out so you're feeling better soon :)

I'm having a rare day of being actually able to eat, have had 2 slices of toast with houmous today :thumbup:
xx

ETA: I can't believe I'm actually pleased about the fact I've eaten "loads" when I've actually had 2 pieces of toast. About 300cals :dohh: xx


----------



## Dream.A.Dream

NIfirsttimer said:


> justmarried... do u have a text buddy on here who can keep us posted?
> im happy to give u my moby if u want....
> 
> oh and katy that goes for you too as we will be getting a birth announcement soon!!!!!
> how are you feeling about your impending labour? :-D

I do have a text buddy but would be nice to have one who understands the whole HG thing :flower:

I'm feeling strangely calm about it. I just really want him here so I can stop being sick, so I'm almost looking forward to knowing I'll be getting him out. I am pretty nervous about the prospect of being induced though so hoping that doesn't have to happen, either for him being too small, or for going overdue. xx


----------



## NIfirsttimer

ill pm u now with my moby chick.. should have thought about it ages ago... 

i was exactly the same about my labour.. i just knew it meant i could stop throwing up, so i really couldnt wait for it!! 

whats gonna be your first dream meal when hes here & you are done wth being sick?


----------



## Dream.A.Dream

I am desperate for a massive pizza covered in goats cheese. *drools* Mmmm. And then steak and chips! 

Think the food shop will be very expensive when I've had him :lol: xx


----------



## NIfirsttimer

haha yep!!! i ate like a lord when Ruby was born.. i allowed myself to eat anything & everything i wanted for at least a month! it was amazing! im getting all excited for you!!!
does he have a name yet?


----------



## Dream.A.Dream

:nope: Me and OH can't agree. We really need to hurry up and make a decision I think because he's gonna be here really soon! I don't think we'll make a final decision until he's here and we see him though xx


----------



## NIfirsttimer

haha, i can tell you, once hes seen you bring that gorgeous little man into the world, he will let you call him anything you want!!!


----------



## Dream.A.Dream

I hope so! 

I'm finding it really strange today, I've had some toast and a slice of pizza and I don't feel sick. I don't quite know what to do with myself as not felt like this in sooooo long. I should take advantage of it really, I'll be back to puking everything tomorrow. xx


----------



## NIfirsttimer

thats great,,, embrace it. i had a good few of those days in the last few weeks.... heres hoping you will be the same!!


----------



## Dream.A.Dream

Think I might have some cereal. This will sound insane...but it's almost like I've forgotten how to eat properly, so I'm still sticking to foods that I can sometimes keep down even on my pukey days xx


----------



## NIfirsttimer

yeah!! its so weird.. it takes some getting used to the feeling of being full again too!!


----------



## Dream.A.Dream

I think part of my problem now is my brain mistakes feeling full for feeling sick :dohh: I just had some cereal and have that "I need to puke feeling" but I think it could just be because I'm full xx


----------



## NIfirsttimer

yeah... its an alien feeling.. and your body doesnt really know what its feeling right now.. just breathe through it, and hopefully it will pass soon, and u can get some goodness from that cereal!


----------



## anothersquish

ive been having more good days too. My diet normally consists of dry toast and/or marmite on a spoon (cant put it ON the toast but often sit here at the computer sucking marmite off a spoon....) but today have managed and kept down some roast chicken and two pieces of streaky bacon OH was grilling. Think my body has suddenly decided it needs protein.


----------



## Dream.A.Dream

It's a really strange feeling isn't it? xx


----------



## NIfirsttimer

oh wow squish.... ur due!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## anothersquish

Overdue...LOL a whole week overdue tomorrow! 
I think my bodys mild acceptance of food is because there is only days to go and I daydream about KFC and eggs and chips...hahahahaha!! 

I hope I can adjust to eating though, earlier on psychologically it was really very very hard as I struggled to put something in my mouth, even water. Would automatically just gag and wasnt able to swallow anything....fear of being sick made me sick more...very odd.


----------



## Dream.A.Dream

I've also found when I do try and eat I chew my food till it's practically liquid to make life easier if I am sick xx


----------



## justmarried24

Hey ladies. 
I am out of hospital! Thank goodness! They gave me 2 bags of fluid and an antisickness solution through the IV. I feel human again....slightly! I've managed some cornflakes today, and a cup of warm water! So hopefully I'll manage something else later. Been sipping on water....and so far so good. 
My midwife rang this morning as I had left a message to say that I was getting worried yesterday. I know everyone keeps saying that the baby will be fine but I am just so so worried. I just have an awful feeling that something is wrong. I think it's because I feel so ill....
Also, the nurse at the hospital was like "15 weeks pregnant....you don't even have a bump!" This upset me. I mean, I'm not showing that much, but even less now Ive lost weight! I just thought it was a bit insensitive given the way I was feeling. 
Do the fluids last a long time in my system? Just enjoying feeling ok and hoping it lasts the weekend so I can do some normal things!! xxxxx
Oh, NIfirsttimer that would be good, can you inbox me your number please, thanks
xxxx


----------



## NIfirsttimer

awh see!! its not so bad!!!
what was that nurse on!!!?? hardly anyone has a bump at 15 weeks, esp not with qith their first pregnancy!! i didnt really start to show until i was almost 20 weeks! dnt let that annoy you.. it amazes me how insensitive some of them are... we have all had it at one point or another, i think a lot of them dont HG half seriously enough!

the feeling of worry about what this does to baby is horrible, and something we all struggle with... i almost drove myself insane with it, and i know katy went through it recently too... but really, all i can say is that our babies are no more likely to suffer from this than any other womans baby would be.. they might be a little petite... and they might have a touch of jaundice, but thats about the height of it, and again, those 2 things are so common that its hard to even connect them firmly to the HG. part of the reason that you feel SO ill, is that your body is recognising that your baby needs everything you have got at the minute, and is sending it to him/ her, which is leaving you with nothing, and making u feel like crap..but baby is just fine in there!

the fluid effects usually last for a day or two... if you feel good today then try to get as much fluid inside as you can, and that can buy you an extra day or so! just dont overdo it, as that will have you back at square one in no time :-(


----------



## justmarried24

Thanks hun. 
Just gonna keep thinking positive and thinking that all will be ok! Fingers crossed!! Quite enjoying feeling ok today! Managed to put some washing in and tidy about a bit, and actually WATCH some tv instead of just staring at it! 
I'll keep trying with the fluids....its weird but Im almost a bit scared to drink or eat too much...in case I am as sick as I have been! I have a phobia of being sick so this past week has been awful!! 
xxxx


----------



## ttcbambino#1

Glad your feeling better hun, I was in last Friday and out Saturday and I felt fab, but it did wear off and listen to NIfirsttimer take it easy and don't over do it or you'll feel ten times worse. Put your feet up and enjoy normality!

I have my 16 week apt today and I'm bricking it. I've been back to feeling and being sick most of the week, eating very little and just about getting enough fluids I think. Collected a sample to take with me and it looks suspicious, I just hope she doesn't ask me to go back in to hospital, I was meant to call the ward again if the sickness started up again but just can't face it! I have an apt with the gp after and I have a plan! I'm going to demand (well I'll ask nicely and cry if he doesn't agree! ) to prescribe some anti sickness drugs, the ones I had in hospital, stemetil, made me gaga but did seem to help, and then I'm going to ask to be signed off work for a week and if I get my own way then I'll spend all next week taking care of me and not worrying about work etc, I'll take my meds, try and get food in me and lots of fluids.


----------



## justmarried24

ttcbambino#1 said:


> Glad your feeling better hun, I was in last Friday and out Saturday and I felt fab, but it did wear off and listen to NIfirsttimer take it easy and don't over do it or you'll feel ten times worse. Put your feet up and enjoy normality!
> 
> I have my 16 week apt today and I'm bricking it. I've been back to feeling and being sick most of the week, eating very little and just about getting enough fluids I think. Collected a sample to take with me and it looks suspicious, I just hope she doesn't ask me to go back in to hospital, I was meant to call the ward again if the sickness started up again but just can't face it! I have an apt with the gp after and I have a plan! I'm going to demand (well I'll ask nicely and cry if he doesn't agree! ) to prescribe some anti sickness drugs, the ones I had in hospital, stemetil, made me gaga but did seem to help, and then I'm going to ask to be signed off work for a week and if I get my own way then I'll spend all next week taking care of me and not worrying about work etc, I'll take my meds, try and get food in me and lots of fluids.

I am enjoying feeling ok so far. It's a nice feeling. Think I might even attempt to go back to work on Monday....if I am well that is! 
I think your plan sounds fab sweetie! At the end of the day, if those tablets worked, then you should be allowed to have them! And you should def have a week off work, and just chill out! 
I hope the sickness eases off soon and that you start to feel better. You and me are at similar stages (I'm about 2 weeks behind you) so it's nice to know that we can support each other. 
Can I ask a question? Are you worried about the baby being ok too? I just keep worrying and I know that doesnt help matters, but I just want to know my baby is ok and doing well.....midwife says the baby will be just fine....but Im still worried!!
Good luck at the docs sweetie.
xxxxxxxxx


----------



## NIfirsttimer

u know wot married.... the sickness is actually a good sign. its the sign of a strong healthy pregnancy, and means you have lots of the pregnancy hormones floating about in there.... honestly.. its a really good indicator that all is well in there (even tho its one you would rather not have to endure!)

you two girlies should be hg text buddies.. you are having the same journey, at the same time, and you could really be a good support to each other, like me & lou were  (and we are still good buddies now!)


----------



## justmarried24

NI - I know! The midwife made me giggle today when she said that I should be pleased that baby is making me sick - meaning a healthy pregnancy! I suppose I should take some comfort in that. 
I am really hungry now and I fancy a KFC....but I am scared that it's too soon....any advice girlies?
xxxx


----------



## NIfirsttimer

greasy food generally didnt stay with me for long....
pasta was a good one sometimes, or potato...
or you could just say to hell with it, go for a KFC and hope for the best


----------



## justmarried24

Think Im gonna have a chicken burger from KFC....not great in terms of grease....but better than proper fried chicken! Hoping it stays down. Hubby is just excited that we can have a meal together! Hahaha! I will let you all know how it goes ladies!
Big hugs xxxxxxxxx


----------



## ttcbambino#1

I am enjoying feeling ok so far. It's a nice feeling. Think I might even attempt to go back to work on Monday....if I am well that is! 
I think your plan sounds fab sweetie! At the end of the day, if those tablets worked, then you should be allowed to have them! And you should def have a week off work, and just chill out! 
I hope the sickness eases off soon and that you start to feel better. You and me are at similar stages (I'm about 2 weeks behind you) so it's nice to know that we can support each other. 
Can I ask a question? Are you worried about the baby being ok too? I just keep worrying and I know that doesnt help matters, but I just want to know my baby is ok and doing well.....midwife says the baby will be just fine....but Im still worried!!
Good luck at the docs sweetie.
xxxxxxxxx[/QUOTE]


Ooh enjoy the KFC!!! It's a good sign that you want to eat, most days I don't even want to eat! I do worry about bubs, but I've been told lots that babies are a bit like parasites, they'll take what they need from you!! Midwife checked everything today and said baby was sounding really healthy and I'm measuring fine for dates etc So I try not to worry too much, bubs seems to be having a whale of a time! My mw said the same about hormones, must mean baby is really well. 

So doctor gave me tablets and signed me off for a week, I didn't even ask he got the cert out straight away and was really good, very understanding! The name is prochlorperazine?? He said to keep him updated with how I get along with them and take it very very easy and ease myself into them. My boss wasn't to happy by thye sound of her voice, but I'm determined not to stress about feeling guilty!

I'll add you as a friend, do you have a bump buddy? Maybe we can be Hypermesis buddies, sounds a grim doesn't it!!!

Sam x


----------



## NIfirsttimer

prochlorperazine is stematil...
will probably make you feel super spaced out, but they do work for most people!
enjoy the chance to sleep all day!!


----------



## justmarried24

It does sound grim Sam, but I suppose it's the reality of it isnt it! At least we can try to help each other!! My name is Lori by the way. 
Hubby is on his way back with the food....yummy! So excited (bit worried about being sick too, but not going to let that ruin our romantic KFC together!Hehe!) 
Glad doc was ok, such a big help when they are understanding and nice! I tried those tablets....they didnt work for me. The cyclizine ones seem to be doing the job (ish) but they make me tired so dont think I could take them when Im at work....total catch 22 situation!
Well, I best go and sort table out for KFC arriving! How sad....you would think I was having a gourmet meal....strange what HG can do to you!! Haha!
xxxxxx


----------



## ttcbambino#1

Ahh, he said he'd give me the same as I had in hospital, got confused by the name!!!

Lori- I hope they work, when I had the jab in hospital it did help ease it so I'll keep all my fingers and toes crossed, for me and for you and your KFC!


----------



## Dream.A.Dream

Glad you're both feeling okay :) Enjoy the good days. Hope you enjoy your KFC Lori! I'm jealous :lol:

I went for lunch today, ate barely any of it and was sick straight after, then thought sod it, just eat what I want it's coming back up anyway, so I had a piece of chocolate cake from starbucks. Then almost turned myself inside out puking it up again when I got home :dohh:

I bought some ketostix today so I can monitor my own. I have one ketone at the moment, but that's not enough to need hospital so I need to try and get some toast down me before it gets worse. xx

ETA: I forgot to say, I had the same problem with the tablets. If I took the tablets I wasn't as sick, but couldn't have gone to work as they made me so spaced it would have been the same as going to work drunk! I think I'm a bit more used to them now though because they just make me sleepy not drunk.

ETA again- try not to worry about the effect on the baby. I know you can't help it, and I think everyone does, but it really will just drive you mad and unfortunately the majority of MWs and consultants won't listen to you and will just brush the concern aside :nope:


----------



## ttcbambino#1

Where did you get the Ketostix Katy??

Shame about the chocolate cake!!! Did you at least enjoy tasting it before it came back to haunt you? I'm worried I'll never enjoy the taste of food again, everything tastes strange/bland to me now iykwim???

Im expecting to be spaced out on the tablets, another reason why I wanted a week off to try and judge how spacy I'll be!!! I might see if I can reduce my hours or work from home if things don't go well, it's the commute that kills me most days, getting up at the crack of dawn to travel into London starts to get to you when your feeling constantly sick!


----------



## Dream.A.Dream

I got mine from boots. Cost me £5.15, could have got them free on prescription but it's almost the weekend and it's so hard to get an appointment at my doctors! 

The cake just tasted strange and yuck to be honest, even when I was eating it. I think my body has just forgotten what proper food is xx

ETA: If you're ill don't feel bad about staying off work, I've been so sick I've only worked 6 weeks out of my whole pregnancy, but unfortunately that's just how it is xx


----------



## NIfirsttimer

yeah work is definetly your last priority... i was off work from week 6 - now!! you have lots of extra protection re work when you are pregnant, my work requested my medical notes but once they got them, they knew i was genuinly ill, and they were fine


----------



## Dream.A.Dream

Mine got a bit stroppy for a few weeks but after a home visit and seeing what state I was in my boss has been lovely xx


----------



## anothersquish

Im glad I dont work, I wouldnt have been able to go in for one day since week 5. Not one. 

Today I have been very brave and I ate one scoop of vanilla icecream, heaven on a spoon! 

Some of the antisickness tablets Ive been on have reacted badly with other drugs I take, one time resulting in suppressed breathing...not good for someone with COPD!!! Because ALL the antisickness tablets have a sedative effect they didnt actually want to give me any for fear Id stop breathing but it became obvious after the third time Id been in hospital in 14 days that it was going to be worse for me to not have the tablets and I had to adjust other medication doses and drop one med completely. Fortunately its worked out ok.
The sedative effect of the antisickness tablets does tend to wear off the longer you use them as your body adjusts.


----------



## NIfirsttimer

what do you guys all work at?


----------



## ttcbambino#1

I work in marketing in London for a small firm that provides retirement solutions for the over 55's, mtg's pensions that sort of thing, very dull indeed!!!


----------



## NIfirsttimer

equally dull here.. im work in the head officey type place of bank of scotland, only its since become lloyds so im going back to do a completly different job!


----------



## ttcbambino#1

I have friend in Dublin (I used to live there) who has gone through a similar change, I'm sure it's the same companies, but her job changes all the time, she never knows wether she's coming or going!


----------



## Dream.A.Dream

I work for the DWP in the Jobcentre xx


----------



## justmarried24

Hey ladies! Im back!! 
Managed the KFC, although got very full! Managed to keep it down for an hour....then eerrgghh sick!! I really enjoyed it, but not worth it in the end!
Never mind.....I feel a bit better than some of it possibly stayed down and that I did enjoy it! 
On the topic of work, I'm a secondary school teacher....so being sick at work is not really an option!! When I was there on Tuesday one of my year 9s actually thought I was gonna vomit on him....poor thing! The kids have been great, but its not fair on them!
Well, Im watching The Wedding Date on Film 4....one of my fave films!
How are you all spending your Friday evenings and weekends?

xxxxx


----------



## Dream.A.Dream

OH just watched Troy and now Jonathan Ross is on but I'm going to bed in moment. I'm knackered :sleep: xx


----------



## NIfirsttimer

i just had a lovely long bath, and will turn in soon.. been a long week here, we have both been really sick with nasty bug, thankfully its on the way out now tho!!!!


----------



## mrsraggle

I'm a Marketing Manager :)


----------



## justmarried24

Well ladies Im going to turn in now too....night night....xxxx
Have a good weekend if I don't get a chance to come on. Supposed to be going to look at kitchens tomorrow! Very exciting, just hope Im well enough! Desperately need a new kitchen before baby arrives!
Love and hugs 
xxxxxxxx


----------



## ttcbambino#1

Just saw a post in 2nd tri that made me burst into tears, the OP had said that she can't understand people who don't eat and worry about outting on wieght etc etc, which is fine, then there was this comment

not being mean but iknow a girl who has lost loads babies and its her own fault as dont eat,..... the girl who keeps having misscarrages deserves it she dont deserve a baby as wont eat, she wants to stay skinny so if thats case dont get preg in it?[/QUOTE]

I know OP wasn't getting at anyone who can't help it but this made me burst into tears, thinking that my baby won't be healthy if I don't eat, but I can't! And it's my fault if something terrible happens to my bubs and that I'd deserve it because I'm not able to eat properly. I know it's irrational but it really upset me xxx


----------



## justmarried24

Ah hun. That's not a nice comment. Did you write anything to explain how it made you feel? 
I'm not having a good day today, so that would have upset me if I came across it anywhere but here. It it hurtful to people who are suffering. I, like you, want to eat but I am now scared because I hate being sick so much. So far today I have managed cornflakes (lasted an hour) and then crumpets....(just had them and so far so good). I know that is now enough to give me energy, but I am trying. I think people need to understand this from our point of view.
Big hugs :hugs: :hugs:

xxxxxxx


----------



## Dream.A.Dream

:hugs: If you've been upset by a post on the forum you can use the "report post" button to make moderators aware of it. I'd imagine that comment has upset a lot of people. Try not to worry though, your baby will be fine xx


----------



## anothersquish

Many people arent aware of hyperemesis and what it does to sufferers so just wont think when they put comments like that. They assume anyoen who doesnt eat/is sick a lot is doing it "on purpose", its just ignorance of the facts of eating disorders AND hyperemesis on their part. Some people have no inclination to learn and understand which is a shame but unfortunately it happens.

Only yesterday I had to bite my lip as someone in the BnB chatroom said "Oh I wish I had that" when I was talking about my hyperemesis and how Id lost five stone in weight. Now I KNOW she didnt mean to upset or offend me nor did she want to belittle how hard its been to get through a pregnancy with such an illness but it still left me feeling horrid. 
I think hyperemesis is very difficult for people to understand properly unless they have been through it especially as its not terribly common. 

Tell you what though if one more person suggests I eat hot curry to encourage LO to arrive I may throw something at them :D


----------



## Dream.A.Dream

:hugs: squish. I've had comments like that too and they really do make me want to scream. You did well to bite your tongue. 

I just found something interesting while looking on google, think it's an article from a student, it's just a shame every hospital doesn't follow this and actually take Hyperemesis seriously. https://personalpages.manchester.ac.uk/staff/Heather.Waterman/HIShandbook~finessed100908.doc I hope that works, it's just a word document so is no actual link to it. If hospitals actually implemented it maybe they'd have picked up before now that my overall weight gain has been less than the 7kg they consider extreme hyperemesis :dohh:

Does anyone know how many ketones mean you need a drip? I don't know if it's 2 or 3? I just tested with one of my ketostix and looks like I might have 2 at the moment. I feel awful today. xx


----------



## NIfirsttimer

i think its 3 hun xx


----------



## Dream.A.Dream

Just tried to have a bit of plain chicken so hopefully that'll stay down xx


----------



## NIfirsttimer

really hope it does hun! plain chicken is great, so you should get some good from that!

its sad, but unfortunatly we all deal with the stupid comments about HG
the truth is that NO ONE can understand it unless they have been there. 
my OH has had the same tummy bug as me this week... he keeps saying things about how ill he feels, and how these few days have been the longest ever, and how he cant wait to get better... ive had to remind him that i was like this for months.. MONTHS!!!
katy.. the link seemed to work but cant read it as i dont have office on this laptop at the min....had to wipe it a while back and havent got everything back on again yet... can you fill me in on it? sounds interesting!

thinking of you all xxx


----------



## NIfirsttimer

oooh my ask a mum thing has started.. im scared!!!
i thought it was sunday, but its today 
feel free to ask me anything u want lol.. although ive prob answered it all in here already!!


----------



## Dream.A.Dream

Oooh, I'll go and look at your ask a mum in a minute. 

I'm really peed off. I just went for a wee and did my ketone reading again and it's +++. I phoned the labour ward to see what they recommend I do and explained that I'd last been admitted for a drip only 2 weeks ago and that both times I've had a drip I've had +++ ketones. The MW that answered told me that because my tablets have been prescribed by GP and the Ketostix were recommended by the GP that I need to see my GP. I pointed out that it's 9pm on a Sat, my GP doesn't open until Mon and I feel awful because I've kept nothing down all day and got told "If you're that bothered go to the out of hours GP". 

FFS :hissy: The other week the consultant on the ward was shocked that I had 3 ketones and the drip was making no difference and seemed concerned I had got that bad, and this midwife basically says...I'm not interested. No wonder the baby isn't bloody growing properly :( xx


----------



## anothersquish

Katy, just go in. Seriously just ring say "Im coming" and turn up on the doorstep. 
After my problem with 17 days of contractions and NOONE realised it was a UTI until a midwife came out and saw me at home last friday night and told me just to go into hospital sat morning (I rang and said "im coming, tough shit") it was only when I went and said I wasnt leaving til they sorted it out that something was done. 
I am VERY lucky that since early 20's I have been able to stay well hydrated enough but I remember vividly how horrendous I felt when I was dehydrated to that extent, its not fun and they shouldnt be brushing it off.


----------



## Dream.A.Dream

I just managed to drink about 500mls of water and I kept that chicken down so I think I'll check them again before bed and in the morning and if they're still there tomorrow then I'm going in regardless. xx


----------



## NIfirsttimer

yep katy if they are still there then id go in too.. honestly, whats wrong with these people. it drives me insane.. shes basically turning you away to go to the out of hours, for them to send you back to maternity.. its crazy!!!!
when i would call to say i needed rehydration, they initally made me go to A&E first, for them to send me accross to maternity.. i just stopped that after a while as it only meant hours in A&E, and instead i went during the day to maternity, so they had to see me directly! its a crazy system..
i hope your water stays down pet... text me anytime ((((((((HUGS))))))))))))))


----------



## Dream.A.Dream

Thanks, it does seem pretty pointless to send me to GP out of hours (Which is at the hospital anyway!) who will just tell me to go over to maternity :dohh: 

I'm gonna go to bed I think and then if they're still high in the morning phone back and say I'm coming in xx


----------



## mrsraggle

NIfirsttimer said:


> oooh my ask a mum thing has started.. im scared!!!
> i thought it was sunday, but its today
> feel free to ask me anything u want lol.. although ive prob answered it all in here already!!

Going well so far!!


----------



## mrsraggle

Having a :( day today. Went to bed late because I wasn't tired but even so, I spent a lot of last night getting up, retching over the loo, bringing up bile, lying down, getting up... I don't understand why my body doesn't realise there's nothing there to BRING UP!

3 more months of this.


----------



## NIfirsttimer

awhhh mrsraggle :-(
the retching is the worst.....
i usually just ate things so that there was something there to bring up again, as its just downright painful otherwise.. esp as your bump gets bigger.....
whts your GP like? i know you mentioned you had never had a diagnosis, but to me it sounds like you're pretty ill..... do they test your urine for ketones when you go?

katy.. are you any better today?


----------



## noodle79

Hi everyone. I just thought i would introduce myself. Im Nicky and i suffered twice with hyperemersis with my two girls, Kaitlin born 2002 was really ill for 26 weeks then eased off, then Jasmine Born 2005 had it from before i found out i was pregnant till about the same as kaitlin. I can say thats its the most evil thing to go through and i really feel for you ladies. Im now preganant with my Fourth Baby due Sept 2010. I feel sick most of the time and have been sick a few times but not going through HG this time. It seems to be when i have girls so this one might be a boy. I was fine with my Eldest he is now 10, i would say i had text book sickness with him. But the Girls were a nightmare i was in and out of hospital and the midwives were horrible to me most of the time if i didnt make it to the loo to be sick and im sure you will all understand that with HG there is no way you can make it from the bottom of the antenatal ward to the top where the loo is with a drip stuck in your arm. I saw that midwife after kaitlin was born and told her what i thought of her. But i can safely say i seem to have it better this time round so fingers crossed. I hope you ladies all feel better soon. There is an end to it all and you will have a beautiful baby in the end. I know its easier said than done when you feel like crap and it feels never ending. Good luck ladies. XX


----------



## Dream.A.Dream

I'm feeling like crap today to be honest. Thumping headache, blurry vision and just generally ill. My ketones were +2 at 8.30, then I went back to bed after some puking because I felt awful, woke up again at about 1 o'clock and they've gone down to +1 so I know the hospital won't do anything :( Only kept down half a piece of toast yesterday and nothing so far today xx

ETA: I agree with NIfirsttimer, it does sound like you have hyperemesis mrsraggle xx


----------



## justmarried24

Hey ladies
Sorry to hear you feel so poorly Katy. Hope you start to feel better soon. 
I am also feeling like rubbish today. Such a bad head, and just feel really tired! I've rang middwife but got no response yet...hoping she rings back soon. My urine is really dark, but I havent got any ketostix things so I dont know what I am at the moment. 
I feel like I have been in a fight!! My body is limp and aching! I just want to curl up and sleep. I think I might phone the emergency maternity ward for advice.
xxxx


----------



## ttcbambino#1

If you get no joy at the docs hun then definitely ring maternity ward and speak with a midwife there. As much as it's not nice I really think you need to go into hospital and get some fluids, you'll feel so muhc betterm. 

I know the low feeling, and you post in 2nd tri could have been written by myself I hate feeling this unhappy when I should be soo happy. I try and focus on getting things for bubs, making lists of what I need, how we're decorate the nursery etc I find if I focus on the end result it helps. I've also booked a private scan for Saturday and I think that will help me focus on bubs rather than how crappy I feel

Bug hugs to you hun, hope you feel better soon. xxxx


----------



## Dream.A.Dream

:hugs: to you both.

I'm really pissed off. My ketones are up to +3 again. Phoned hosp...got told to eat more. No shit einstein, I hadn't tried that one :growlmad: Explained that I haven't kept anything down for 2 days and she started the usual...well baby will be fine, they take all they need from you. So I pointed out that actually my baby is measuring small and I have see a consultant about it on wednesday. Said I felt dehydrated and got told to try and drink. Then got told "some people are unlucky and do get morning sickness towards the end". I wanted to hang up, although I actually replied saying that I've had it the whole way through, been on a drip twice and have been taking my stemitil but still am being sick and she said...well bring a urine sample on Wednesday and we'll see how you are then. 

:cry: No one in my hospital takes me seriously. I think I might complain to the consultant that I've been ignored twice now when I think I need rehydration :(


----------



## ttcbambino#1

Aww Katy this is really bad, they should definitely be asking you to come in. When you said about your headache I guessed you'd be +3 soon. Some MW's just don't seem to worry do they, but if you're measuring small they should be much more concerned. Keep us up to date sweetie, hope you get some rest xx


----------



## Dream.A.Dream

I've just had another stemitil tablet which has made me really sleepy. Might try some toast and see if stays down. Fingers crossed. I think once I've got to +3 one piece of toast isn't going to clear them though?! I'm just gonna go and see my GP tomorrow I think and say how fed up I am of the hospital not taking me seriously xx


----------



## NIfirsttimer

no the toast wont do it.. you need a good bit of fluid to do that.. can you even keep little regular sips down?
d u have msn hun?


----------



## Dream.A.Dream

NIfirsttimer said:


> no the toast wont do it.. you need a good bit of fluid to do that.. can you even keep little regular sips down?
> d u have msn hun?

I do, will PM you my email. I can keep down tiny bits on and off, it's hit and miss really. I have a bottle of really weak squash here so I just keep having little sips of it. xx


----------



## justmarried24

Back from docs and Asda getting a mountain of meds! 
I have keytones, although doc didnt say what measurement they were and she wants to see me again at 11 in the morning. She said it is likely I get put in hospital, but she wants me to try and keep some food down tonight and try some diaoralyte (sp!).
Ill give it a try. We got to hear babys heartbeat on her doppler.....made me and hubby smile so so much! Made me feel more positive too.
Hopefully my mental attitude will help me to get better now I know bubs is ok. Although I have just thrown up some toast, so not feeling too postive at the mo! 
Katy - I think you should just go to maternity unit....surely they will do something when you are there in person. I think it is truly terrible the way some health professionals go on...no one seems to sing frm the same hymn sheet. They all tell us different things.
Oh, doc has signed me off sick for a week....and has diagnosed hyperemesis. 
xxxxx


----------



## Dream.A.Dream

Hope you manage to keep some stuff down tonight so you can avoid hospital tomorrow :hugs: although sometimes it really is the best place to be xx


----------



## mrsraggle

NIfirsttimer said:


> awhhh mrsraggle :-(
> the retching is the worst.....
> i usually just ate things so that there was something there to bring up again, as its just downright painful otherwise.. esp as your bump gets bigger.....
> whts your GP like? i know you mentioned you had never had a diagnosis, but to me it sounds like you're pretty ill..... do they test your urine for ketones when you go?
> 
> katy.. are you any better today?

They do yeah - not had a problem so far. To be honest it was really bad in the first tri but I just assumed everyone was the same, and now I'm sneaking into third tri it's getting just as bad. I realise now second tri, although very sicky, was much better than this!!

I've got the midwife again next week so I'm going to mention it again. On the home straight now though :)


----------



## NIfirsttimer

its a nasty balance some times... when you have good days. or even good hours where you can eat & drink a bit, it keeps the ketones down... so even tho you still u feel like total crap, and are very sick the rest of the time, while theres no ketones, they wont do anything, and assume you are 'fine'.............
you could always ask for some cyclazine to try, they might be willing to give it to you for a short while even.....?


----------



## craftymum

Katy, good luck for your scan tomorrow, try not to worry as they got it so wrong with me and they do with a lot of ladies, just be prepared for a long wait - I ended up stuck in the maternity unit waiting for 5 very long hours. 
I found the only way I could get fluids into me (once my fizzy lime stopped working) was through eating small cubes of melon, even though it still came up again I retained enough fluid to stop me become dehydrated again.
I hate the Docs that tell you to eat more, my Doc was the same, telling me to eat boiled rice!! Imagine that on the way back up again! My doc also never took me serious, she just always laughed it off even when I complained of pain as I hadn't stretched enough so Jacob was very cramped in there. Even when I fainted 7 times in 10 days and twice in one day on a hospital visit and once at an antenatal clinic they never really did much for me, even though it's quite unusual to faint in third tri, all they told me was to drink fruit smoothies and isotonic drinks and to carry a little fold up chair everywhere I went!!! Medical opinions on HG are really crap, there are not very many Doctors that treat it as seriously as it actually is.
Big hugs to everyone that is suffering, I really hope you get a break from it soon xxx


----------



## ttcbambino#1

Hope your apt goes ok tomorrow Katy. I'm only just realising how good my dr and hospital are, they've been so helpful, I'd like to come to yours and knock their heads together!!! 

The stemitil is making me very woosy, went to the Sainsbury's today and thought I was going to pass out, someone did ask me if I was ok as I'd gone all clammy, just put the basket down and left, got home and was really ill, felt like taking 2 steps forward and 3 steps back as the last day or 2 haven't been too bad, oh well!!!


----------



## Dream.A.Dream

I'm exhausted and on top of everything else I've caught a really bad cold off a friend who came to see me on Sunday so I'm going to have a quick shower and then get an early night because I've got to be at the hospital for 9 tomorrow. Gonna be really difficult because morning is my worst time for puking xx


----------



## anothersquish

Wishing you luck for tomorrow Katy. 
Ive had a few ok days though been sick more often because I have a cold which has set off my chest problem which always makes me be sick when I cough. I am so thankful for orange flavour isotonic drinks and Tesco Orange lemon and Pineapple cordial, its all I can drink some days! I noted with this cold I was starting to edge towards dehydration as Im sweating a lot when I sleep and I cant drink during the night anymore as I just throw it back up....ugh. 
*sigh* sorry to whinge, 11 days overdue, thought Id be back to eating and drinking like a normal person by now...ah well baby says hes not ready!


----------



## mrsraggle

Hope your little boy arrives soon anothersquish x


----------



## NIfirsttimer

squish i dont know how you are doing it!!! when my due date came & went i was like a woman posessed!.. really hope he makes an appearance very soon!
katy.. good luck for tomorrow.. text me. ill be thinking about you xx


----------



## LucindaE

mrsraggle said:


> Having a :( day today. Went to bed late because I wasn't tired but even so, I spent a lot of last night getting up, retching over the loo, bringing up bile, lying down, getting up... I don't understand why my body doesn't realise there's nothing there to BRING UP!
> 
> 3 more months of this.

Mrs Raggle -Had to post to sympathize - a bit belatedly - particularly about that because that situation is so unbelievably horrible, and it brings back grim memories of my own Retching in the Night Jollies. 

Sending you some :hugs: :hugs: if you don't mind them from a stranger? I do hope that this doesn't happen too often. 

You must have been dehydrated at that time - it is so frustrating when medical people see you when you are not, and assume that you must be exaggarating.

I follow this thread becuse I suffered myself years ago (Kat knows my tale of woe of undiagnosed Hyperemesis). Coming upon this thread revived memories and made me swear to raise awareness. I am currently working on it. 

As I said in a previous post, I am always impressed by the lovely supportive attitude you all have here and how brave everyone is. I have to admit I whinged a bit myself and my symptoms lifted after fourteen weeks, unlike a lot of the ladies here.

Acupuncture did help me, but I'm not going to be one of those annoying people advocating some form of treatment they have a thing about. I know it doesn't work for everyone. 

It's amazing the differences in sympathy/treatment depending on GP's, hospitals, etc. Some of Katy's seem to have done their worst. :nope:

Hope everyone is feeling as well as can be expected. Wish you all better as soon as may be! 

Kat, on a cheerful note - when I visited your site I saw that lovely photo and I do so want to know what you and O/H are having such a laugh at? 

Remember to let me know if I can help you in raising awareness.

LucindaE:flower:
XXX


----------



## Dream.A.Dream

Back from scan. 

Scan showed that baby has grown, he's still below the 10th centile but is following his own growth pattern. Also showed that fluid levels are low, so I need that monitoring now too. Consultant was a really nice guy, told me that if I have ketones at home again and labour ward say to see GP then just tell them he said I have to go in for fluids and turn up. He said that without the sickness he would just say to keep scanning weekly and see how baby and fluid go. However with my constant puking he thinks it's about time we started thinking about getting baby out. 

He didn't think I was favourable for sweep or induction today, so I have a follow up appointment on sat to scan and check fluid levels again, and to monitor baby's HB for a while. Then on Tues I've to go back to his clinic, possibly have another scan and he will do an internal and see if I'm able to be given a sweep, if not he'll consider inducing then. He said that with me having low energy levels with being so sick he doesn't want to induce me too early if my body isn't ready because he doesn't want it to end in an emergency C-section. 

So feeling pretty pleased that I've actually been listened to, and now I'm off for a sleep because I'm exhausted! xx


----------



## ttcbambino#1

Aww Katy so glad the consultant wasn't a wally!!! Get some rest, he really seems to know what he's talking about and glad their looking after you properly. So your little man could be here next week if your ready?!


----------



## Dream.A.Dream

ttcbambino#1 said:


> Aww Katy so glad the consultant wasn't a wally!!! Get some rest, he really seems to know what he's talking about and glad their looking after you properly. So your little man could be here next week if your ready?!

Yeps :) Or I think even if I'm not favourable if I ask him to induce I think he will. Exciting :) xx


----------



## Dream.A.Dream

Feeling really fed up and confused this afternoon. I've done really well with food today. I've had a piece of toast and 2 biscuits and not been sick, I've also drank about 1.5 litres including a bottle of lucozade...yet my ketones are still showing ++ :confused: I think my body is just broken completely now.


----------



## Dream.A.Dream

Just had a text from Kitty23...she's been admitted to hospital, she has really high blood pressure and +3 ketones. Hope you're home soon :hugs: xx


----------



## ttcbambino#1

Bless you, hope your ketones improve soon, and yay for keeping down your food today! I had a bowl of shreddies and kept them down, but still have a cracking headache and dizzy feeling that started yesterday, suppose it's the meds kicking in??

Poor Kitty, send her my love, hope she's better soon


----------



## Dream.A.Dream

It could be the tablets, or it could just be general unwellness from lack of food :hugs: xx


----------



## Dream.A.Dream

Kitty text me again before to say she's being kept in for another night because her heartrate is really high so she needs to have an ECG tomorrow. Hope all is okay xx


----------



## mrsraggle

katy said:


> Kitty text me again before to say she's being kept in for another night because her heartrate is really high so she needs to have an ECG tomorrow. Hope all is okay xx

Lots of love to Kitty x


----------



## ttcbambino#1

Crikey hope she's ok, thanks for the updates Katy x


----------



## justmarried24

Hey ladies
Lots of love to Kitty :hugs:
I am feeling so so much better....had a really good two days since being in hospital! Managing to keep stuff down....just small amounts, but its all good! Now have a craving for lucozade and it is def giving me energy! I am planning to go back to work on Monday, just 8.50 til 3, work have agreed no meetings for the next two weeks until I feel 100% again!
YOu ladies have been such a fab source of support - thank you! 
Doc diagnosed hyperemesis and I just have to phone antenatal ward if I get those awful headaches or if I dont keep anything down for a couple of days.....fingers crossed the cyclizine are working!
Even going to the local pub with a few friends tonight....which I am so excited about!!
xxxxxx


----------



## Dream.A.Dream

Glad you're feeling better just married :hugs: :) Enjoy the pub Xx


----------



## teal

Hope everyone is doing ok :hugs: 

I've not posted in here for a while. I think it's because I've not been back in hospital. I'm still being sick every day and when I'm not being sick I'm feeling sick. I really hate the constant nausea. I didn't used to be this bad at night though :( I keep telling myself the end is in sight now. 

Katy - I hope your follow appointment goes well tomorrow :hugs: xx


----------



## Dream.A.Dream

teal said:


> Hope everyone is doing ok :hugs:
> 
> I've not posted in here for a while. I think it's because I've not been back in hospital. I'm still being sick every day and when I'm not being sick I'm feeling sick. I really hate the constant nausea. I didn't used to be this bad at night though :( I keep telling myself the end is in sight now.
> 
> Katy - I hope your follow appointment goes well tomorrow :hugs: xx

I know how you feel. I decided to try eating a bit of chilli con carne last night because I really wanted it, boy was that a bad idea :nope: Sorry you're still ill :( I thought you were better and that's why you'd stopped posting in here xx


----------



## teal

Chilli con carne sounds like a bad idea :( When I do feel ok to eat something decent I decide what I'll have based on how horrible it's likely to be coming back up. Lovely :(

:hugs: xx


----------



## Dream.A.Dream

How is everyone? 

I swear the MWs just like to tell me fibs. I asked her to check my ketones this morning because I felt awful, she said "oh yeah, just a trace" then I looked at my notes "Ketones ++" Not what I'd call a trace!! So now I'm worried that I might be dehydrated, but I have no sticks of my own. So will have to manage until Tues. 

Fluid levels gone up a bit so that's good :) and baby is fine, although was being lazy so was on CTG for ages xx


----------



## teal

Glad to hear your fluid levels have gone up a bit and all is ok with your little one :hugs: 

Can't believe your midwife doesn't seem to take the dehydration seriously :( 

I feel awful today. I couldn't even go to the second child birth class because kept being sick this morning. xx


----------



## Dream.A.Dream

Oh no :hugs: I missed all mine too. I hope you feel a bit better tomorrow. 

For some reason my hospital just don't care that I'm dehydrated. If I still feel like this tomorrow I am going in whether they like it or not. I feel awful, fuzzy vision, thumping headache, urine so dark I can't even describe the colour of it...almost brown! Gonna take one of my tablets in a min and just hope I can get enough down to make me feel a bit better xx


----------



## teal

Katy - I hope you're feeling better today. If you're not I would definitely go in :hugs: xx


----------



## Dream.A.Dream

I managed about 5 tuc crackers and a litre of water last night so have fought off the ketones for a while I think :) xx


----------



## teal

Well done on managing something :hugs:


----------



## NIfirsttimer

a litre is amazing! well done! that should keep you going for a day or two hopefully!


----------



## Dream.A.Dream

NIfirsttimer said:


> a litre is amazing! well done! that should keep you going for a day or two hopefully!

Yep, ketones today are only +1 :) so hopefully I'll be okay until I go in on Tues now xx


----------



## ttcbambino#1

Good luck tomorrow Katy xxx

I'm back in work today, but noticed I seem very sick on the train, I've never had motion sickness beofre but I guess it just enhances the constant neausa?! The stemitil seem to be helping a lot, I'm keeping down majority of what goes in, but still can't manage too much or I am sick, but I'm guessing it's better to keep down small amounts than nothing at all! I feel like my body is fighting itself tho, I'm not being full on sick but I feel really sick and get to the point where I'm heaving and sometimes a little bit sick in my mouth (sorry TMI) but doesn't go further than that. Is this normal?? 

Oh and we had our scan saturday, we're on team pink! So excited and really has made up for all the sickness!

Sam xxx


----------



## Kitty23

Katy- Thanks for updating here :hugs: well done on the fluid!

Ttcbambino- congrats on the girlie! 

So glad to be out of hospital lol. Mine are great with the hyperemesis but almost over cautious with me. I get pestered to eat alot to. Ketones were still 3+ when I left but I talked them into letting me go lol. 

I'm having to fight my corner about the glucose tolerance test though, its a 3 hour test, so I cant eat anything from 10 pm the night before, its first thing in the morning ( mornings are horrendous for me) and I cant take my sickness tablets because I can't eat first. I keep refusing the test and telling them I would literally be covering the walls with vomit and yet they still think I am almost a naughty child! rahhh! The sickness isnt worth the test in my opinion.

Hope everyone else is good :) xxx


----------



## Dream.A.Dream

Congrats on team pink ttcbambino :) 

Kitty- I never had to have a GTT. Surely they must understand that it's impossible to have one. You wouldn't even be able to keep the damn drink down :dohh:

Feeling very apprehensive about my appointment tomorrow. I was so sick yesterday my throat was bleeding. I'm just going to tell the consultant when he asks how I am that I am just not coping with being so sick anymore. The last week or so I feel awful and really unhappy and tearful constantly and sometimes I just don't want to do anything anymore. Can't even bring myself to finish washing baby's stuff or get things ready because I'm always just that exhausted and down :( xx


----------



## teal

Kitty - I also never had to have a glucose tolerance test but I hope someone listens to you! 

Katy - I hope everything goes well for you tomorrow :hugs: Sorry to hear you were sick enough for your throat to be bleeding :(


----------



## Kitty23

Thanks Katy and Teal :) Katy I hope you get induced or a sweep soon.

I'm having the Gtt because I have a high bmi and that automatically makes you a candidate for it. They are really bugging me about it. My midwife completely understood. And my consultant is being a little turd about it! He keeps saying " we will talk about it" when I say I am refusing it. God I hate being treated like a child lol.


----------



## Dream.A.Dream

Maybe just tell them you'll do it and then when you puke it back up they'll see what you mean? :lol: xx


----------



## teal

Katy - good luck today :hugs: 

Hope everyone is doing ok (or as ok as they can be) today xx


----------



## Dream.A.Dream

Fed up. 

Showing +++ ketones, but they've actually written in my notes that because "patient seems okay in themselves" they're just going to leave me and wait and see. Cervix is still unfavourable, so now I have to wait another week and then see. Got more scans on Fri and next Tues to keep monitoring fluid. Just really annoys me that if I went in and cried rather than trying to get on with stuff I'd prob have been induced, but because I don't complain enough I'm just being left xx


----------



## Leesider

Can I join your group - I wish so much that you were all around when I was pregnant although it was probably likely that I wouldn't have been able to post much at the time as I was so ill.
It would have been so great to hear about others going through this awful condition and to hear how they were getting through it.

NIfirsttimer - I came across your weekly ask a mum thread and it was like reading about my own pregnancy there were so many similarities!

Here's my story ( the short version):

I am from the South of Ireland and started with severe nausea at 5 weeks and progressed to vomitting 20/30 times a day at 7 weeks.
By 8 weeks I was in hospital and was admitted another 13 times over the next 32 weeks until I stopped vomitting ( the terrible heartburn never stopped ;-) )
At the start I thought that I just couldn't handle pregnancy and vomitting - that all women had to put up with this - and eventually I realised that I was experiencing something a bit different. 
I had all the 'usual' drugs bucastem, stemitil, phenergan etc. during my early pregnancy but eventually at 18 weeks and with depression setting in (vomitting all day every day can do that to you), I made the decision to take the Zofran and while it didn't stop the vomitting completely it helped me to get through the pregnancy.

I lost 2.5 stone overall but managed to give birth after a very nice labour ( there is some God afterall!) to a beautiful perfect 7 pound baby - now aged 18 months

I have lots of stories about ginger, 'just get on with it' comments, unhelpful medical professionals etc. etc but I won't bore you with them now.
To this day if someone mentions ginger to me - it freaks me out ;-)

Anyway, the memories did fade ( eventually) - the bowl I used to puke into has caused a few tears over the last year and a half but somehow I never got rid of it - and tentative thoughts are now turning to no.2 - something I said that I would never consider - and it has brought up all the old memories again.

I look forward to meeting fellow sufferers and hopefully supporting you too.


----------



## Dream.A.Dream

Hi Leesider :wave:

How is everyone else doing today? It's got rather quiet in here. xx


----------



## anothersquish

Enjoying food at long last!
Its the strangest thing not to wake up in the night to be sick and being able to drink an entire pint of water and not being sick.....in some ways I am already forgetting how horrid it was, I feel so much better already and Im sure thats just down to the fact that for the first time in 9 months Im actually hydrated to a normal level. I drank so much yesterday after birth it was ridiculous, I just couldnt get enough fluid in me at all. Has made me realise that although I thought Id done pretty well with drink though pregnancy that I had certainly thrown more up than I needed. 

The other lovely thing is that after so much worry, and I have worried endlessly, baby is perfectly healthy. Hes very content, he slept last night from 3:15am til 8am at which point I prodded him awake a bit to get him to ask for some milk! 

My heart really goes out to everyone still pregnant and I will stick around to offer as much support as I can, even it its just to say that last night, 12 hours after birth, I had sausage and chips from the local chip shop covered in vinegar, salt and tomato ketchup and it was amazing....the taste of food and the feeling of being full is sheer heaven. Can certainly say I have a renewed appreciation!
Im not being particularly healthy, Ive had some chocolate today (which made me nervous but oh....yum!) and my OH is putting on some mini kievs for me to have for lunch....my claim is that its turkey, therefore its protein and I NEED protein....honest!


----------



## Temg

I'm not pregnant yet, but trying to be!

I have had hyperemesis with all my pregnancy's. I have 2 children, 2yo and 5yo and I've had 3 miscarriages, one was a twin pregnancy I lost at 6 weeks and the twin at 8 weeks when I just got too sick and doctors refused to treat the HG.

On my DS's pregnancy I was sick from 5w+4d until the birth, I lost over 10 kg, had steroid induce diabete's, threatened miscarriage, emergency surgery (they thought he was ectopic but they found 4 cysts that didn't show up on ultrasound), Bells palsy, renal failure and ended up with TPN.

I was on IVF, Pabrinex (iv vitimins), ranitidine, domperidone, stemitil, Zofran, cyclizine, maxalon, and steroids, and eventually TPN. I was still vomiting.

My DD's pregnancy was better, I started on meds early and was had IVF, Zofran and stemetil and teh sickness stopped at 20 weeks and I put on a little bit of weight at the end (I was so excited about this!!!)

I"m nervous about becoming pregnant again but hopefully it will be like my dd's pregnancy and managable because I just LOVE being a mum so so much!


----------



## Dream.A.Dream

Yay squish! :happydance: I'm really pleased for you that your little man is here and you can eat again. All that food sounds soooo good, can't wait until it's me! I think you more than deserve to eat whatever you want to make up for 9 months of hell. 

temg- Hi :wave: 

I hope your pregnancy this time is less sicky. Good luck testing this month xx


----------



## NIfirsttimer

yay squish!!!!!!!!! woooo woooooo hooooooo!!!!!
hes here!!! and you are eating!!!!!!!!1
im SO pleased for you!!
honestly tho, dont worry about being healthy just yet, eat what you want when you want it, its the fastest way to get back to normal, and its bloody amazing too!

katy... it WILL be you soon, and you are going to feel just as good as squish is feeling.. can you imagine... chips & ketchup & vinegar!!!!

hey leesider & tmeg.. welcome


----------



## craftymum

congrats squish!! Enjoy that chocolate - I tucked into a big box of m&s finest after and choc never tasted so good!


----------



## Leesider

I remember the toast just after my baby was born - it was the nicest thing I had ever tasted!

I spent the next weeks ( and months) filling myself up on all the foods I had missed during my pregnancy - it was heaven.

That was all fine until I stopped breastfeeding and now I have piled all the 2 and half stone I lost during the pregnancy and more.

Enjoy every moment of it squish - you deserve it!


----------



## ttcbambino#1

Hi tmeg & leesider!!! :wave:

Hooray squish glad your little man arrived safe and sound, enjoy filling up on all the goodies!!! 

Katy - you must be soo excited, not long to go now!

So back to business, I thought I was doing reasonably well on the stemitil, but I'm still forever feeling sick, then heaving and being a tiny bit sick, only eating very small amounts etc etc I've been much worse in the last few days so thought I'd buy some of the ketostix to see if there was a problem, and I'm +2 :nope: I can't understand, I thought I was doing a good job, I'm trying to eat and drink more but there's only so much I can consume before I am constantly full blown sick, which puts me back at square one. I really really don't want to hit +3 so I'm sitting at work forcing down some shreddies, which I can already tell are gonna come back and haunt me :cry:.... Sorry to be depressing!


----------



## Temg

Leesider, just wondering which part of Ireland are you from? I'm in Dublin and couldn't find a doctor who would prescribe anti-emetics for me during pregnancy, thankfully with my first I was in the UK and my second I was in America for the beginning of the pregnancy.


----------



## NIfirsttimer

god its WEIRD how many irish / northern irish ladies are on this hyperemesis thread!!!

ttc... concentrate on the fluids not the foods... its the fluids that fend the ketones off, food is great yeah.. but its the liquids that matter the most... i found if i took a drink it would all just come back up, so i stuck to little sips.. sometimes just enough to wet your mouth, but every few mins.. i REALLY makes a difference.. ice chips worked sometimes too, and my old faithful lime juice.. sometimes a was even able to keep down a dash of lime cordial in some soda water... BLISS!!!
try drinking your water warmish too... for some reason that sseems work better for most of us.. must be less offensive to the tummy....
your right about the stematil.. like all the other drugs, if might fend of the vommitting, but it never eases the nausea :-(


----------



## Leesider

Hi. I'm in Dublin too. My gp would never give me anything but my consultant who I saw very regularly prescribed the anti emetics and every time I went to hospital I was given them routinely. It was only after my symptoms still progressed after 18 weeks that I was given zofran. Let me know if you need more info.


----------



## NIfirsttimer

we cant get zofran here in NI... only by Iv in hosp. we do get cyclazine, metchlorpromide & stematil routinely tho....usually just from the GP


----------



## Leesider

If you visit any Dublin hospital it is amazing how many women are hospitalized with hyperemesis but I never found any website/ discussion forum where you could talk to other sufferers. And Irish doctors seem to be very very wary of presribing any meds. And all of them are used routinely in America in pregnant women.

I second the fluids as a priority as well. I found that I kept more fluids down if I avoided aggrevating my tummy with food. A nutritionist in the hospital told me that water on it's own is too harsh so add a small bit of cordial. Capri suns were a favourite of mine as well as elderflower cordial - you can get it in m&s. Hope you manage to keep something down today. I have to admit that I admire you for being at work - I know how tough it is to keep a job going through this.


----------



## Leesider

I can't believe how the treatment differs everwhere. Even in the hospital I was in each doctor had very different ways of treating patients who were in beds next to one another. I think that the price of zofran is one of the major reasons why it is not used more routinely. I know the doctors have to weigh up the risks to the baby and I have been made feel bad for taking it - one particular nurse offered her unwanted opinion - but without it I wouldn't have been able to keep going.


----------



## NIfirsttimer

yep same here.. taking any meds while pregnant is very scary, never mind taking them 4 x daily for 9 months, but i couldnt have coped without them either.... and im glad to say they didnt do ruby a button of harm!
im surprised you met so many other women in hosp with hyperemesis.. i was the only one each time i was in, its a lonely old condition isnt it!


----------



## Leesider

Yes. My baby is absolutely perfect as well and when I'm brave enough to have number two I will not stress so much if I end up taking the meds.

Maybe the reason that more women end up in hospital here is because the gps are over cautious in prescribing and as a result more end up getting to the stage where they end up in hospital.

I totally agree it is a very lonely condition and it is difficult to understand how it feels unless you have been there - I was in a room on my own alot in hospital and actually asked to be moved to a ward - even the chorus of vomitting was better than being on my own ;-)


----------



## Dream.A.Dream

I've always been the only one in when I've been admitted too.

TTC- I agree, fluids have to come first, even if you get really hungry. Sometimes trying to eat just aggravates your stomach too much and makes all the fluid you have managed come back up xx


----------



## ttcbambino#1

Thanks ladies, I'm really upset now, I made sure I drank some water, but wasn't really agreeing with me, I've felt really bad today to be honest, tested again just now and I'm +3, in fact the purple colour is quite dark :cry:. I won't call the hospital tonight, I'll go home and get some cordial, I find squash too sweet, and last time I had lucozade I projectile vomitted everywhere!! Hopefully if I get enough fluids I'll be ok by the morning.

Oh and when I was admitted a couple of weeks ago I was out in my own room too, was like being in a cell!!! I was the only one with Hypermesis too, so glad we have this thread!

Oh and Kitty posted in 2nd tri, she's being admitted again as her BP and pulse were elevated at her appt today, so she thinks she's in overnight and ecg in the am. I expect she'll text you Katy xx


----------



## Dream.A.Dream

Will check my phone. Hope she's okay. 

Make sure you go and get fluids yourself if you need them :hugs: although I do the same, try and give myself till the morning to avoid going in. Also, if you ring then I'd advise not telling them you've tested your own ketones because my hospital get really shitty about it. Just say you've been admitted before and think you're dehydrated and you're more likely to get treated xx


----------



## Temg

On my long admission with HG in the UK, I had a nurse who had gone through the same thing. She said she picked up from one of her patients that Jelly was good for staying down plus it's fluid so she got her fluid in that way. It worked for me too.

My consultant here is attached to H st and he was happy to monitor me on all the drugs but he would not prescribe them. I was on a protocol from the UK from a specialist in the HG unit in Kings hospital.

Considering the ethics with regards pregnancy here, I have lost all my m/c due to severe dyhydration and unable to support my pregnancies and still not get any help. Stemitil and fluids are not enough for me, I have to be given vitamins to stop my brain swelling from all the fluids I would need and they are so so over cautious with Zofran that by the time I would get it it would be too late. :( I will probably have to travel to keep my little bean if I'm lucky enough to get pregnant


----------



## barking

Just dropping in to say hi folks x

Well done Squish you reached the end the THE most perfect prize :happydance:

All you other ladies, I'm thinking of you. I'm 25 weeks today and have more good than bad days.

I have two weeks off work now so it's time to catch up on the zzzz's and trying to eat well x

Hugs to all x


----------



## Temg

Just got a BFP!!! is it wrong that my first thought was to get incontact with my doctor and organise my meds!!!


----------



## teal

Temg - congrats on your bfp :hugs: 

I hope Kitty is doing ok :hugs: 

I feel awful today. I barely slept last night with being up sick. Feeling really sick now but it seems to be worse during the night xx


----------



## NIfirsttimer

teal.. mine was bad when i woke during the night.... its horrible being sat on your own in the bathroom throwing up when the rest of the world are tucked up in their cosy beds :-(

tmeg... CONGRATS! hope you dont have such a miserable pregnancy this time... all fingers crossed here! when did u start getting ill in your previous pregnancies?

any news on kitty?
katy.. you doing ok hunny??
((hugs))) to you all xx


----------



## anothersquish

Well I got officially weighed earlier today....8st 8lbs (I weighed myself at 8st 10lbs yesterday) I believe I started pregnancy at 15st 9lb ish so I have lost about seven stone in weight over the course of the pregnancy. Apparently its the most severe case the nutritionalist has ever dealt with in regards to the weight loss but then I was overweight to start with so several stone was bound to fall off pretty damn quickly. 
I have to drink these nasty protein things every day, they taste BAD but it will help me recover quickly...I look rather haggard and grey! 
On the plus side my milk supply isnt affected at all, this was one thing I was REALLY worried about. Ive been advised dozens of times not to breastfeed as it will "further deplete" my bodies resources but at the end of the day I want whats best for baby and Ive survived to this point so with all the food and extra supplements Im taking it will be fine!


----------



## Temg

NIfirsttimer said:


> teal.. mine was bad when i woke during the night.... its horrible being sat on your own in the bathroom throwing up when the rest of the world are tucked up in their cosy beds :-(
> 
> tmeg... CONGRATS! hope you dont have such a miserable pregnancy this time... all fingers crossed here! when did u start getting ill in your previous pregnancies?
> 
> any news on kitty?
> katy.. you doing ok hunny??
> ((hugs))) to you all xx


all 5 pregnancies between 5w+4-5w+6 I've 2 weeks to get myself sorted :D


----------



## Dream.A.Dream

Congrats temg :) 

Teal :hugs:, I'm lucky that I tend to be okay at night time, so can usually sleep most of the time, I'm only bad during the day. 

Squish- Can't believe how much weight you've lost :shock: 

I went to the hospital last night because I felt awful, dehydrated and headache and fuzzy vision and LO wasn't moving much. I had +2 ketones, but was told by the doctor that they could admit me on a drip, or, if I wanted to I could go home as I had an appointment at 9.30 anyway and they would give me a huge stematil injection and to try and eat and drink and as long as my ketones had gone down by today then I wouldn't have to have a drip. Was so glad to be home. 

This morning my ketones were +1 so managed to stay off the drip :) and have managed to eat some today thanks to the injection. 

Hate those injections though, they sting like crap! xx


----------



## Kitty23

Temg- Congrats!:hugs:

Ttc- thanks for updating everyone :hugs:

Squish- massive congrats bet it feels great to stop being sick lol!

Teal and Katy- You guys are almost there! I remember looking at your tickers when I was like 10 weeks pregnant lol thinking I will never get there!

Got out of hospital today, having a heart scan and more tests next week. Pulse rate and heart palpatations. Fun fun fun! Eugh I just want to stop being sick lol and feeling sick. They will induce me at 37 weeks so less than 11 weeks to go! 

Hope everyone had a bearable day xxx


----------



## barking

Congrats on your bfp!!!! How wonderful x

Squish - my goodness you have lost sooooo much weight you poor girl - big big hugs but not too tight as you too small :hugs:

Kitty - am so wishing you to stop being sick :cry:

Katy - don't they just sting - blimey when I have had them it was enough to stun me into not being sick for a few minutes :happydance: 

Teal - how are you feeling now hun?

Love to all of you and hoping you all are feeling ok today :thumbup:

I'm still doing ok, trying to cut down on the meds, but when I drop too much I start to feel like I'll be going downhill so trying to get a happy medium, if there is such a thing! Other half has booked us for a 4d scan Thursday to life my spirits as I'm not feeling as close to bump as I should be, need to find some positiveness from somewhere, but it's hard isn't it. We all want the end product but getting there really is hell and I'm so very envious of people that have lovely pregnancies x


----------



## Heavenx

Hi Ladies, I'm new to this group and reading through has made me realise that I'm not alone and not as bad as some. I am 10 weeks pregnant with my second and sickness started at 5 weeks. I have been written off work since then for the sickness and also prenatal depression. I had a wonderful pregnancy with my daughter and had never felt so healthy in all my life but this time around it's a completely different story! Despite being sick, I spend a lot of time desperately trying not to be because of a jaw dysfunction that I have which can't be fixed and being sick, obviously with the mouth stretchin oepne etc causes more damage to my jaw joints. I have so far bein lucky to dodge any hospital visits and am on anti-sickness medication which doesn't really make any difference. I feel lucky that I have found foods I can just about keep down so am sticking to a boring diet of the same foods each day, although it's not much and so far I've lost weight rather than put any on, despite my obvious bump which is now visible.

Anyway that's me and why I've joined the group. I know there are others suffering worse than me so I'm thinking of you :hugs:


----------



## Dream.A.Dream

Hi heaven :wave: Sorry to hear you're suffering too. 

Barking- I know what you mean about not feeling as close to bump as maybe you could. My 4D scan helped a lot with that I think but I do still struggle now sometimes when I'm having a bad day. 

How is everyone else getting on?? 

I just need a little moan and then I'll shush. I just uploaded my 39 week bump pictures to my laptop and looking through them trying to get rid of all the blurry ones. I actually want to cry. When I look at my body underneath the bump I'm barely recognisable as the person I used to be :( You'd think I'd be pleased to look slimmer but I'm really not, I find it quite upsetting. xx


----------



## NIfirsttimer

i had this too katy... feeling thin just represented feeling ill for me... i felt loads better once ruby was born and i started to put weight on.. felt like i was my normal self again!


----------



## Dream.A.Dream

NIfirsttimer said:


> i had this too katy... feeling thin just represented feeling ill for me... i felt loads better once ruby was born and i started to put weight on.. felt like i was my normal self again!

Glad I'm not the only one. I've always wanted to be thin, but not for this reason! I'm trying to find a pic of what I was like pre-preg to compare so people can see what I mean but I can't find any :dohh:

Okay..best I can find: ETA a pre-preg one. I tended to avoid full body shots but this is best I can find. I'm ladybird on left.

Pre preg, 15 weeks and then 39 weeks. I'd already lost over half a stone by 15 weeks too :(
https://i299.photobucket.com/albums/mm313/katy_t89/prepreg.jpghttps://i299.photobucket.com/albums/mm313/katy_t89/011.jpg https://i299.photobucket.com/albums/mm313/katy_t89/bump39weeks017-1.jpg xx


----------



## NIfirsttimer

:-( ur just all bump.. i was too, im still over a stone lighter than i was before, tho some of that is probably due to running around after a demanding 7 month old!
WOW 7 days to go.. thats amazing.. the end really really is in sight now hun!
how you feeling about it all now?


----------



## Dream.A.Dream

Yeah I imagine running around after LOs keeps you very busy! If I can get myself back to a size 12 after baby, or a healthy looking size 10 (I don't think I look healthy atm) then I'll be happy. Even though I was a comfortable 14, occasional 16 on the bottom pre preg. 

I'm not really sure how I feel atm, I wasn't favourable again on yesterday so they're carrying on with the twice weekly scans and CTGs to make sure bubs is okay. I was thinking after my appointment yesterday that I'm not sure it's worth me being induced now. If they'd have done it two weeks ago I'd have jumped at the chance. But now, I'm so close to due date I'm not sure I want to go through induction and associated risks of assisted delivery and C-section for maybe 1 or 2 days less puking? Hope that makes sense, basically, I've heard it hurts a hell of a lot more. So wondering if it's really worth it, when hopefully he'll make an appearance of his own accord soon. 

Although obviously if scans or CTG show any problems then happy for them to get him out however xx


----------



## NIfirsttimer

yep. now you are so close, id try as hard as i could to have a natural labour.. you deserve an easy time & fast recovery hun... one more week wont make a huge difference now, but a horrible hard labour, or a section will make a big difference to your recovery time etc...


----------



## anothersquish

I completely get where you are coming from Katy. Everyone I meet says "ooo arent you glad to be so THIN??" um...no actually its bloody horrid! I was rather overweight before so loosing weight is good but then less than 9stone when Im 5'8 isnt exactly ideal, Im all bone and skin and look horrendous, I havent even had ONE photo take of me with Theo because I really just look like a hag. Ive had some judgemental comments made since hes been born by random strangers who obviously think I am a binge eater, its so hurtful as Im taking in ridiculous numbers of calories and drinking these disgusting protein things so I can continue to breastfeed and try and put some muscle and weight back on....to be accused by strangers of purposefully damaging my body when my baby relies on it...grrrr. 
Ive actually had more silly comments since hes been born than when I was actually pregnant...weird. 

Small negative compared to the throwing up part though, its been heaven this last week. I AM putting on weight but Im told to expect it to be slow and to fluctuate as I need to build muscle back up (seeing as my body ate my muscle during pregnancy...thanks body) plus im breast feeding and little (not so little!) Theo is stealing weight from me in the form of my "Jersey cow" milk (according to midwife!) as he put on 7oz in 5 days and I swear when hes weighed tomorrow/friday hes going to have put on a whole load more, still its nice to know the boobs work properly!


----------



## anothersquish

Oh and Katy, I went 18 days overdue and honestly I am SO glad I stuck it out. I know its really horrid and I was in and out the hospital constantly for monitoring etc but it really was worth it and if I had to go back to 39 weeks knowing I was going to go so far overdue I would still do it again.


----------



## Dream.A.Dream

Wow squish- Theo's weight gain is impressive. You're obviously doing something right :) Shame about the nasty comments some people feel the need to make though :hugs: 

I think you're both right, they've let me get so close to my due date now I just don't see the point being induced at this stage. Only thing that will be really annoying is if I hold off induction and then end up being induced at 14 days over anyway. To be honest, I've done 35 weeks of being sick..1 or 2 more won't kill me...awful as it is xx


----------



## NIfirsttimer

im telling you.... DIY sweeps are the way forward ;-)


----------



## anothersquish

I only escaped induction because of a flat tire on the car!! Skin of the teeth stuff but I swear it was just meant to be, fate took pity on me and broke the car just to delay us the few hours I needed! 

Oh and I seem to remember somewhere earlier in this thread a comment was made about hyperemesis babies being good...well its true in Theos case. Hes been completely amazing. Slept at least 4 hours solid at night every night since birth, putting weight on perfectly, feeding perfectly and is super content...only time he cries is when hes got wind.


----------



## anothersquish

stupid double post


----------



## Dream.A.Dream

Give me a week and I prob will be :lol: xx


----------



## Dream.A.Dream

anothersquish said:


> I only escaped induction because of a flat tire on the car!! Skin of the teeth stuff but I swear it was just meant to be, fate took pity on me and broke the car just to delay us the few hours I needed!
> 
> Oh and I seem to remember somewhere earlier in this thread a comment was made about hyperemesis babies being good...well its true in Theos case. Hes been completely amazing. Slept at least 4 hours solid at night every night since birth, putting weight on perfectly, feeding perfectly and is super content...only time he cries is when hes got wind.

I take one like that please :lol:

Does seem to me like that's meant to be that you managed to avoid induction xx


----------



## Dream.A.Dream

Fed up today. Starving hungry, shaking like a leaf...can't keep any food down :hissy: xx


----------



## hollybaldwin

Hello.

I am so glad I have found this site. I am approx 11 weeks pregnant (still waiting for my dating scan) and am also suffering from severe morning sickness. I started feeling queezy a few weeks after i found out, and it just got worse from there. I haven't been to work for 6 weeks and for the past week I havent got out of bed and everything I have tried to eat has come straight back up again. Midwife advised me to keep drinking water and if it got no better in 2 days I had to have bloods to see if I needed to go in hospital. My appointment for that is tomorrow. I pretty much feel alone even though my mum is supporting me. I feel like everyone thinks I am 'putting it on' as every pregnant woman gets morning sickness, no one has said this to me, maybe its just me being paranoid. 
I have been on the internet all week and have just found this site and joined, I feel so much better knowing that I am not the only person going through this.
I am so upset because I really want this baby and am miserable. One of my friends is a month ahead of me, and she is fine, just had abit of sickness but could still eat and is so excited about her baby and I am just miserable.

I just wanted to ask ... i am worried for my baby that it isn't getting any nutrients and will have problems... does anyone know if this is true? 

and also does it get worse as time goes on or does it stay the same ? 

Thank you for reading/replying/helping xx


----------



## Temg

Just curious, when did first signs of morning sickness (before teh hyperemesis) kick in? I think it was 5.5 weeks when I was actually into hyperemesis land. so far no nausea at all, and just a sensitive gag, but no nausea.....any chance it could be third time lucky and I'll just have regular pregnancy ailments?


----------



## Dream.A.Dream

Hi Holly :wave:

Sorry to hear you're suffering. I'm nearly at the end of my pregnancy now and have had hyperemesis throughout. I personally haven't had a single day of not vomiting, but it isn't this bad for everyone and not everyone is sick for this long :hugs: For the majority of people it will usually have stopped by about 20 weeks, however it probably is best to be prepared that for some people it does last throughout. 

Try not to worry too much about baby, they're very resilient and will happily take all that they need from you. You will suffer before they do, and that's why you feel so rubbish. Baby is taking all your good stuff and leaving you with nothing. 

For me I was at my worst from weeks 5-12 and then again from about 30 weeks onwards. In the middle period I managed to keep down maybe one small meal or some snacks each day, but would still be sick morning and evening. I have been admitted for a drip twice, once at 6 weeks and once at 34 weeks. I almost got admitted last week but managed to talk my way out of it :lol: (I hate hospitals) xx


----------



## Dream.A.Dream

Temg- Fingers crossed. For me I was actually vomiting from about 3+2, but I didn't even know I was pregnant then so thought I was just ill or my old reflux problem had flared up. 

Also, I've started losing my plug :yipee: So any labour dust will be gratefully received xx


----------



## Kitty23

ooooh Katy!! How exciting, sending you loads of labour dust!!! Remember to come back on here and tell us how amazing it is to stop being sick lol xxxx


----------



## NIfirsttimer

oooooohh the plug is gone!!! yipppeeeeeeeeeeee!!!
hes getting ready! dont forget to text when anything happens!!
i started getting sick at about 4weeks i think.... properly sick from 6ish....

holly.... that is our NUMBER ONE concern.. but honestly, our babies are perfect!
this is a LONG thread, but if you read back to the start, you will see how miserable and ill we were.. me, craftymum, stilleto_sam, claire999, and all of us have gorgeous, happy healthy babies now, with not one problem between them!
hyperemesis is horrendous for us mummies, but our babies do just fine in there... they might be a little petite, but thats about it! (and we seem to have lovely labours too!!)
hang in there girls xxxx


----------



## anothersquish

Got fingers crossed for you Katy...MUCH labour dust!!!

My LO is perfectly fine as well, he was also a very healthy weight (9lb) and I was sick numerous times every day from week 5 til hours before I gave birth and lost serious amounts of weight. I think I 'felt ill' earlier than that but I didnt actually realise I was pregnant til 8 weeks+ I thought I had a nasty bug that was kicking my backside..opps. 

I was so worried about baby and cant believe hes perfectly ok, he had what he needed even if I didnt!! The other thing I worried about was milk supply, I was very concerned that my milk wouldnt come in but it has and hes put on 9oz since birth as of Friday (ten days old) so thats all positive. Its tough getting enough in to keep the milk supply up and put on weight (Im underweight atm) but it is happening, its just going to be slow, hopefully by summer I will look like a normal human though!


----------



## emzandrob

hi i had hyperemesis with my first pregnancy, wil i have it again wit future pregnancys. Ugh it was torture, i lost a stone and a half in 3 weeks with it


----------



## ttcbambino#1

Ooh good luck Katy!!! Let us know how you get on xxx


----------



## hollybaldwin

Thank you for your replys! Funny thing wasn't too bad on Saturday and Sunday... still ill but not as bad and then went straight back to being ill today, and apparently i'm 'letting it happen again !' How do you 'let' any of this happen to you !! And also I am 'stuck in a rut' Like I am putting all this on for effect !!


----------



## hollybaldwin

Thank you. I really am worried about nutrients, I think if I knew that my baby would be fine I could cope with this alot better, I'm not concerned with me just don't want my baby to suffer.

What were you keeping down on a daily basis? 

Thanks xx


----------



## Dream.A.Dream

On an average day I keep down probably just under a litre of weak squash and a slice of toast/piece of bread. 

I have "good days" where I manage a few pieces of toast, or a biscuit or two as well. As soon as I try proper food though I tend to be sick, although I do still try and eat normally sometimes. 

So fed up today, having pains that become pretty frequent when walking but when I sit down they ease right off. Been having them since 10am, they are slowly getting more "ouchy". They're around every 15 mins at the moment I think xx


----------



## hollybaldwin

Hi Katy.

How long have you got left to go till you meet your little one?

Today I have had a grapefruit and 4 pieces of celery, oh and water.


----------



## Dream.A.Dream

Well I have 2 days left to my due date. The hospital were keen to induce me at one point and then changed their mind. I guess at the very most I have 2 more weeks to go, since they induce here once you're 14 days overdue. 

That's not too bad food wise, I can't stomach fruit at all, too acidic. I tend to go for carbs to give me a bit of energy xx


----------



## craftymum

oh good luck Katy, I hope it's all over for you soon, I remember feeling like you do and just crying every day wishing for the end, it really probably is one of the hardest things you will ever have to do but I promise you the reward makes it so worth while at the end. Lots of labour dust and luck going your way xxx


----------



## NIfirsttimer

i would have had 2/3 small glasses of water, in sips throughout the day, and a bit of toast or 2... sometimes a few bits of plain pasta, or mashed potato.....
i could never keep fruit down either, and it hurt to throw it up on my raw throat :-(

katy... wow!!!! sounds positive.. keep active as much as you can... get bouncing on that ball!!!


----------



## NIfirsttimer

yayyyyy!!! WELL DONE KATY!!!
baby Edward Oliver arrived at 5.34 this evening, weighing in at 5lb 13oz... mum and baby are doing great!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Twiglet

I searched for a thread with an announcement...woo well done Katy! :happydance:


----------



## ttcbambino#1

well done Katy!!! Congrats on Edward, bet he's just gorgeous!


----------



## anothersquish

So happy for Katy :) Hope shes already able to enjoy her food!!


----------



## NIfirsttimer

hes beautiful!! she sent a little pic.. ill check if shes ok with me posting it on here....
hes got lovely dark hair, and hes so cute!
shes doing ok... still not feeling great, and not able to eat a lot yet, but shes managed some brekkie which is a good start! will tell her you are all asking about her, and will keep you all posted xxx


----------



## craftymum

congrats Katy! It took me a day or two before I was able to eat again and probably about 2 months before I could really eat proper portions again but she will start to enjoy her food soon enough.


----------



## Dream.A.Dream

Thanks everyone. 

I'm slowly managing to be able to eat again :) Now it's just a case of trying to find the time :lol: Had pizza last night and it was amazing, I've never been so happy to eat before. Only managed 2 and a bit slices though, think my stomach is still shrunk! 

Picture for anyone who hasn't seen him yet:)

https://i299.photobucket.com/albums/mm313/katy_t89/Edward%20Oliver/Edward16-0218-02033.jpg


xx

ETA: I am stealing the "I survived" blinkie :) I hope no one minds :blush:


----------



## NIfirsttimer

katy hun if anyone deserves that blinkie its YOU!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Kitty23

he is sooooooo beautifuL! I want my babies to have that much hair lol! I can't wait to steal that blinkie to! xxx


----------



## ttcbambino#1

Aww Katy he's gorgeous!! And you look really well in your profile pic, I'm banning my hubby from taking pics of me after the birth already! It's so nice to see the babies arriving, reminds me of the amazing gift we're all going to get at the end of the day :hugs:

Little moan on it's way.....I've been off work again last week, I'm just struggling soo much, but back in this week. I've only been back a day and already I'm finding it very difficult, on top of that the commute, I spend over an hour on the train, is killing me I feel soo travel sick on it! Plus I've already picked up a cold, woke up this morning with blocked nose, watery eyes and ears that need to pop arghh!!! This is all I need on top of everything else! I find it quite difficult to manage my drinking/eating/puking at work plus the stemetil makes me super drowsy and to be honest a bit out of it, people try to ask me stuff or have conversations with me and I'm like a zombie. Did anyone else work full time for most of the pregnancy or did you just give in to it and stay home and look after yourself?? I feel so guilty, well I'm made to feel so guilty by work, like I'm exaggerating the problem etc :cry:


----------



## Dream.A.Dream

TTC- I was signed off sick my entire pregnancy. Don't feel guilty. Looking after yourself and bubs is more important than anything else :hugs: xx


----------



## barking

Katy - what can I say he is just scrummy! Congratulations x x x


----------



## amberdawn723

Hi ladies, I just peeped over here from the TTC forum. :wave:

I became pregnant with my DD way back in Mar 2006. I didn't see my doctor until I was nearly 3 months along as we were waiting on our insurance to switch over to a new policy.

During those 3 months I lost 13 pounds due to extreme lethargy, nearly 24/7 vomiting, and aversion to most foods, smells, etc. I thought it was just a really bad case of morning sickness (except it was ALL day and night) and since I didn't see any docs during this time I was never told any different.

I missed lots of work and my boss and coworkers were all sympathetic and tried to offer advice (but obviously crackers and ginger ale do nothing for hyperemesis!). I even ended up in the ER 3 times and hooked up to IV fluids. But I was never told it was unusual or any diff than normal pregnancy morning sickness. My mom and friends thought it was just really bad morning sickness and were unaware of any disorder associated with it (as was I) such as hyperemesis. All I knew was I was more miserable while pregnant than I'd ever been in my entire life. (my MIL was so annoying, she'd always talk about how she LOVED being pregnant and felt so good when she was). 

So by the time my insurance kicked in and I was able to go to my gyno, I told him I was sick and vomiting a lot and that I'd lost weight. But he didn't seem all that concerned and did nothing except offer advice just like everyone else (don't get out of bed without eating crackers...blah blah...nothing that helped in the slightest). 

To make a long story short, I was never officially diagnosed with hyperemesis and never received any treatment :nope: except iv fluids those times in the ER. My symptoms didn't start easing up until I was about 22 weeks. Then the vomiting only took place a couple times a day and eventually it was gone altogether. 

Recently I was doing research on why I was so sick during pregnancy and came across websites about hyperemesis and unofficially diagnosed myself. 

Now that my DD is 3 we are TTC baby #2. I'm really concerned about suffering again :cry: and was wondering if hyperemesis will occur with all of my pregnancies. Have you all had multiple pregnancies with it? 

Obviously I will tell my new gyno this when I see her in April for my pap smear. But can any of you give me a heads up on what kinds of treatments there are and any other useful advice?


----------



## NIfirsttimer

hey there 

ive only got one child, but it is fairly likely that you will have it again, although some people dont (i cling to the hope that i will be one of those people!)

treatments vary from country to country, im in the UK so the info might be different, but i had a variety of different medication, cyclazine, stematil, metchlorpromide, and the lovely lovely zofran, which was the ONLY thing that gave me any relief, unfortunatly here in the UK they only give that to you in hospital, via IV, although i believe that in the US they give it more freely.. (some of these meds will have different names in the US, but google should help with that ;-) ) i settled on cyclazine for the majority of my pregnancy, 3 x daily for 8 months or so... it brought me an hr or so of relief each time, and made me drowsy so i could sleep thru the nausea sometimes, which was nice! i also had the rehydration a number of times, when it got really bad. 

theres no way of predicting if you will get it again in your next pregnancy, all you can do is hope that you wont, or that if you do, it wont be so bad!
there are LOADS of tried and tested tips in this thread, its LONG, but if you can be bothered, have a read through it and hopefully u might find something to help
xxx


----------



## anothersquish

Ive had several pregnancies and never had ANY form of sickness before. With my 5yr old I was sick twice the entire pregnancy, once before I got BFP and once when in labour. This time I was sick every day multiple times from pripr to 5 weeks til hours before birth ( I had four hours before birth where I wasnt sick!) 
I guess that if it can happen that way round then it could work the other way. Infact people had guessed I was having a girl because of the sickness but nope, another boy.


----------



## hollybaldwin

Hello. I posted a while ago I am 15 weeks today ! I am so miserable though, I am happy about baby but am sooooo sick of being sick ! I am barely eating anything at all and still constantly throwing up . It isn't as bad as it was 3 weeks ago which is when I was dangerously close to being admitted to hospital. I am constantly hungry but when I eat I throw up and when I think about food I heave. 

I am really really worried about baby now as I thought this would be over by 12 weeks. Has anyone gone through this? xx


----------



## NIfirsttimer

hey holly... if you read back in the thread you will see that we have all been there!
i was sick every day of my pregnancy, apart from about 4 days around 30 weeks i think.. its bloody miserable!
baby will be fine, so try hard not to worry about that, its the mummies who suffer!
you can last a surprisingly long time without food, its the fluids that are crucial, so just try to get as much as you can.. i found tiny sips MUCH better than big mouthfuls... just basically enough to wet your mouth, but every 10 mins or so.
different things work for different people, so its a case of just trying little bits of everything to see what stays down, and then living off tiny bits of it for the next while!
lots of people feel better around the 16-20 weeks stage, so keep the faith that you might be one of them!!
are you taking any medication?


----------



## Kitty23

Hi Holly I complete agree with NIfirsttimer, its amazing how little you can actually eat and the baby is still fine! 

Drinking is v important, try sucking ice cubes or ice lollies if you cant physically stomach drinking. And don't worry about being admitted to hospital. I've been admitted a few times and for the few days I was in I felt lovely! It was like a little holiday! 

So hows everyone else doing? I'm almost there now, though I have been having worse sickness this week I'm coping with it. I can see the light at the end of the tunnel! My sickness pattern has changed now. I never used to wake up to be sick and thats what I'm doing now, several times in the night which is a bit odd for me. 

Anyone else planning the second one yet? I'm not letting HG put me off having babies! Me and dh have agreed when the twins are 2.5 years old and in nursery we will try again, then if the HG is back at least they will be in nursery and that bit older xxx


----------



## danni1979

Hiya Ladies

I had my lil girl in october and am thinking about my next one and am really concerned about my sickness..
I was never diagnosed with hypermesis and tbh not sure if i had it because i never lost any weight.
I began being sick at 4+2,it was allll day every single day,i remember on valentines day being sick 25 times before a doctor would give me any meds to control the sickness,it continued all throughout the pregnancy,was sick 3 times in labour and it got worse again towards the end of the pregnancy,the only thing apart from the meds which had some element of control over it was eating every 2 hours,even then sometimes it worked and sometimes it didnt!!
Does this sound like hypermesis to you guys??
Thanks
xx xx


----------



## NIfirsttimer

it sounds pretty miserable anyways!
i *think* that the official guidelines for diagnosing it, including losing a certain percentage of your body weight, and being hospitalised... but that doesnt mean that being sick every day is normal or fun, im sure it was horrible hun xxx


----------



## NIfirsttimer

Kitty23 said:


> Hi Holly I complete agree with NIfirsttimer, its amazing how little you can actually eat and the baby is still fine!
> 
> Drinking is v important, try sucking ice cubes or ice lollies if you cant physically stomach drinking. And don't worry about being admitted to hospital. I've been admitted a few times and for the few days I was in I felt lovely! It was like a little holiday!
> 
> So hows everyone else doing? I'm almost there now, though I have been having worse sickness this week I'm coping with it. I can see the light at the end of the tunnel! My sickness pattern has changed now. I never used to wake up to be sick and thats what I'm doing now, several times in the night which is a bit odd for me.
> 
> Anyone else planning the second one yet? I'm not letting HG put me off having babies! Me and dh have agreed when the twins are 2.5 years old and in nursery we will try again, then if the HG is back at least they will be in nursery and that bit older xxx

thats how i was! my sickness started about 4 / 5am every morning, and got a little better in the evenings...

yep... i cant wait for another one, i just WISH i didnt have to do the 9 month sentance to get there... like you, i wont even be considering it until ruby is a school... theres no way i could be that ill with a toddler to chase after! i had a bad tummy bug for a week recently, and it really made me realise how very very hard it is to look after a young child while being so ill...


----------



## hollybaldwin

Thank you I appreciate it! Its a really worrying time and its hard when no one you know has been through it, and either "didnt have it bad" or " didnt have it at all " I hadn't even heard about hyperemesis until I became so ill. On a different note I know its not sickness related, but I feel I should be using oil/cream for my tummy, does anyone recommend Bio Oil ?


----------



## Kitty23

NIfirsttimer said:


> Kitty23 said:
> 
> 
> Hi Holly I complete agree with NIfirsttimer, its amazing how little you can actually eat and the baby is still fine!
> 
> Drinking is v important, try sucking ice cubes or ice lollies if you cant physically stomach drinking. And don't worry about being admitted to hospital. I've been admitted a few times and for the few days I was in I felt lovely! It was like a little holiday!
> 
> So hows everyone else doing? I'm almost there now, though I have been having worse sickness this week I'm coping with it. I can see the light at the end of the tunnel! My sickness pattern has changed now. I never used to wake up to be sick and thats what I'm doing now, several times in the night which is a bit odd for me.
> 
> Anyone else planning the second one yet? I'm not letting HG put me off having babies! Me and dh have agreed when the twins are 2.5 years old and in nursery we will try again, then if the HG is back at least they will be in nursery and that bit older xxx
> 
> thats how i was! my sickness started about 4 / 5am every morning, and got a little better in the evenings...
> 
> yep... i cant wait for another one, i just WISH i didnt have to do the 9 month sentance to get there... like you, i wont even be considering it until ruby is a school... theres no way i could be that ill with a toddler to chase after! i had a bad tummy bug for a week recently, and it really made me realise how very very hard it is to look after a young child while being so ill...Click to expand...

Its horrible going to bed knowing that in a few hours you will be sick again! I was sick on the cat yesterday lol. Not funny, the poor cat was really upset lol! 

Sickness has gotten really bad this week, every single meal is coming back up which is messing up my blood sugar levels not good for gd. Water is coming back up again. I really thought it was getting better lol but no! 

Nifirsttimer, I know what you mean, if it wasn't 9 months of being sick it would be so much easier to chose to have another child. It must have been horrible having a tummy bug and trying to look after Ruby, bet it brang the HG memories all back! Sometimes I try and tell myself I wont get HG again with the next baby but I'm sure thats just wishful thinking :( xxx


----------



## ttcbambino#1

HI Ladies, sorry I've been a bit slack and not posted here in ages! Kitty, sorry to hear you were sick on your poor cat!!! My dog just stands by and looks at me all sad and helpless when I'm being sick, but it's nice to have the company sometimes!! You've not got long to go now, you must be so excited! Will you be having a c-section? Did you have to have the GTT test in the end?

My HG is still ever present, but I had thought I was doing really well until I ended up in hospital again on Thursday. I went in because my little lady hadn't moved for 2 days so just went in to be mnitored. I was quite happy to hand over my sample as I had managed to keep a small lunch and a decent amount of fluid down that day, but of course my ketones were high, I felt so disappointed! I feel like even tho I am making progress with it all and my meds really do seem to help, I'm still not geting enough in me, arghhh!!! So I was monitored etc and baby is fine, but both our pulses were racing, mine due to the dehydration I didn't realise I had, not entirely sure why her's was really, no one answered that, but she soon calmed down and there were no further decelarations/accelarations so we're both fine.

I guess the reason I'm not posting so much is I find I've hit a real difficult spot, it's my viability day today, but I'm so frustrated and angry with my body and me mentally for not handling the HG well, I can quite depressed about the whole thing and I'm wishing away the weeks when I should be really enjoying my pregnancy, but I find I can't at times and I get very blue. I'm sure evreyone is sick of me moaning and I don't like to post too much when I'm so glum as I know so many woman would kill to be in my shoes and be expecting a baby, but I find it such a struggle. Don't get me wrong I love my little girl and cant wait to meet her, I want her soo much, it's the way I feel thats doing me in!!!


----------



## lea28

Hi ladies just been reading about all your hyperemesis stories and I'm really feeling for you all. I had what I thought was fairly bad hyperemesis but looking at this I know I was pretty lucky. I was diagnosed with hyperemesis at 9 weeks and signed off work for 2 weeks (i had started being sick at 7 weeks), at my 10 week booking scan I had lost 9lb. I managed to return to work which was difficult as I'm a teacher but I felt so guilty about being off. I had sickness daily up until 17 weeks. I know how horrible it is to feel like you're not enjoying your pregnancy. I felt so bad for moaning about it especially when I knew there were lots of people who would do anything to be in my position but you can't help feeling so low when you're constantly feeling sick and weak. I remember thinking I'd forgotten what it was like to eat and drink normally! It was like a constant experiment to try and find something I could drink. I'd find it would be ok for a couple of days and then would have to move onto something else. I nearly lost it with my MIL one day when she said it was psychological as she'd had no sickness!!! I was so relieved when my sickness eased but now I've developed constant UTI's which have led to kidney infections which I have been in hospital for and now I've got constant kidney pain! The joys of being pregnant! Some days I can't wait for it to be over but then others I see my tummy moving about and I love it! 
Good luck to all of you and I hope your hyperemesis eases!
xx


----------



## lizziedripping

Hi my lovelies :hugs:

Just wanted to say that I have never had hyperemesis myself, but my heart really goes out to you ladies that have - it must be utterly vile :nope:

I am on pregnancy number 4, with twins and I have always suffered with the usual 1st trimester morning sickness, and I know how bad that can be. I cannot imagine being continuously sick for the duration of the pregnancy.

With baby number 1 (a boy) I felt constantly sick throughout the day til around 16wks, but was only actually sick a couple of times. With baby 2 (a girl) I was significantly worse - sick every day and felt just dreadful, almost like I had a viral illness for the first 20wks. It was so miserable and I barely coped.

With the twins, (2 boys) I was worse than with my first - sick a few times a week, and occasional days of feeling genuinely flattened, but I still wasn't as bad as I was when preggo with a girl. I knew they were boys for that very reason. Certainly in my experience girls make for worse m/s! She was totally worth it tho :winkwink:

Sorry to waffle - I cannot entirely relate, because my m/s was limited and obviously nowhere near as bad as you ladies. But I can appreciate how awful it must be to have continual sickness and feeling rubbish throughout. It is such a shame that it takes away from the joy of being pregnant.

Good luck to all you brave ladies - unless you've had it, you can't possibly get how bad it feels. I do, and send my heartfelt hugs to you all :hugs:


----------



## Kitty23

ttc- viabilty day hooray! Well done for getting this far :) Nope no c section :happydance: they are "allowing" me to do it naturally which I am so so happy about! I did do the GTT it was terrible lol, I was sick in the hospital quite a few times and unfortunatly I do have GD, but its being controlled nicely with diet :)
Don't feel guilty for moaning, every woman on here knows how hard having Hyperemesis is :(. Glad everything went ok at the hospital, and the bubs is fine. Post on here as much as you need! 

Lea28- Poor you I absoloutly hate it when people try to say Hyperemesis is in your bloody head! If we weren't pregnant and were being sick god knows how many times a day for 9 months people would be treating us a hell of alot better! I hope the kidney pain gets better :) 

Lizzie- thank you :) its nice when people appriciate how crap Hg is lol xxx


----------



## firef1y

Hi there,

Can I join you girls, even though I've only got a couple of weeks to go, I have lots of experience of Hg. This will be my fifth baby and I've suffered with Hg in every pregnancy. My first was over 18 years ago and treatment (and attitudes) have changed so much since then. I still vividly remember the way some midwifes and doctors thought it was pyschosomatic (?sp) and were reminding me it wasn't to late to 'get rid' of the baby right up until I was 20+ weeks.

This time round I started feeling sick before I was even due on and was vomitting about a week later. Having been through it so many times before, I was confident enough to go to the doctors and ask for medication at a very early stage, to try and stay out of hospital. Sadly they weren't that effective and I did end up being admitted several times. I ended up on two different drugs (cyclizine and buccastem) which did a pretty good job of reducing how often I was vomitting enough to allow me to stay home. Then when I got to 30 weeks my dr decided not to prescribe any more!!!!

Anyhow, I'm now 37 weeks and am still sick at least once a day, normally first thing and I cope by eating/drinking little and often. If I don't eat then I do feel really yucky and will end up being sick. But I knew what I was letting myself in for when I got pregnant and believe me the suffering is all worth it in the end.


----------



## Dream.A.Dream

Just dropping in to see how everyone is doing. 

ttc- :hugs: As kitty said...everyone on here understand you feeling down, it's not surprising. As I got closer to the end I found the sickness more and more difficult to deal with, especially around 36/37 weeks as I knew that Edward didn't need to be inside me to survive anymore and if he was born he would be okay. Then I felt awful for thinking that. 

Kitty- Yay for you nearly being at the end of your pregnancy. Your poor kitty being puked on, made me laugh though I'm sorry :lol:

I know it's a slightly old post, but I'm still undecided as to whether there'll ever be a number 2. I would like another, but I just really don't know xx


----------



## Kitty23

Katy- Don't feel bad for thinking that Edward could have survived at 36/37 weeks. I've been feeling exactly the same since 24 weeks, I feel terrible. The only thing that really keeps me going is knowing the twins will be early as horrid as it sounds it makes me feel more positive.
Lol the cat still hasn't forgiven me! She keeps giving me evils! 
I really really want another child at least, Dh isnt too sure though he doesnt know if he can watch me go through this again especially when we will already have children. And if it was this bad again, I'd feel so guilty for being a crap mum to the twins. If only pregnancy wasn't 9 months! I am really hoping that I only got HG because its twins. I know its unlikely but I keep clinging on to it. 


I was back in hospital yesterday bp was 160/106 lol and they started to get a bit panicky, but luckily I don't have pre eclampsia, I don't think I could deal with one more label during this pregnancy lol!


----------



## hollybaldwin

Hey everyone. I just want to say thanks to everyone for helping me ! My sickness has finally stopped ! I am 4 and a half months now and havent been sick for 3 weeks! 
Don't get me wrong I am not 100% as I can't touch the food I remember being sick with ie/ cereal, pie as it makes me heave ! But I can eat crumpets, teacakes, sandwiches, salads. 

All my love to all the other mummys who are suffering, just know it should end sooon ! (Mind you I have heard it can come back, so I am a little anxious every time I feel even slightly sick !)

Holly xx


----------



## NIfirsttimer

anyone suffering out there at the minute? this threads been a bit quiet lately!


----------



## NIfirsttimer

OMG KITTY!!! the twins are here.. how on earth did i miss this! is there a birth story?
huggggggge congrats!!


----------



## karenmark01

Hi,

I suffered with Hyperemesis right through my pregnancey from week four and the midwives were really unsympathetic. I spent most of my time in hopsital from dehydration and on a vile drug which they injected into my leg which really burnt. It would be nice if there were a better treatment but I do sympathise for all those suffering xxx:hug:


----------



## NIfirsttimer

ooh that burning drug was cyclizine? it really burns! i agree... better treatment is VERY MUCH needed! all they do atm is treat the dehydration really.. theres no attempt to treat the 'cause'......


----------



## Kitty23

NIfirsttimer said:


> OMG KITTY!!! the twins are here.. how on earth did i miss this! is there a birth story?
> huggggggge congrats!!

Sorry I've just seen this lol! No birth story I'm suffering from post traumatic stress disorder because of the birth and I really can't write a birth story.

So bloody glad the hyperemesis is gone! God its nice not being sick!!! xxx


----------



## Dream.A.Dream

Sorry you had a bad birth :hugs: xx


----------



## NIfirsttimer

awh kitty im so sorry hun xxxx I hope it gets easier soon babe xx


----------



## Kitty23

thanks girls :) I'm on tablets and having counselling so I'm getting there slowly xxx


----------



## teal

kitty23 - sending you loads of hugs :hugs: xx


----------



## Empress25

I was really hoping not to have this after reading this thread and seeing what a hideous time everyone has had.

Unfortunately I'm 16 weeks and sickness is going strong. The worst thing is that I had a great weekend without being sick once and I assumed that was the end of it. Today, after calling work to say that I'll be in once sick note expires, I've not been able to keep anything down. Typical! Still I'm hopeful this is the tail end of it.

I've just been sick all over myself in the car (thought it was over so said goodbye to my bucket) OH was driving and had to stop for ten mins as he was feeling sick. I'm so fed up. Anyone else suffering?


----------



## NIfirsttimer

awh hun...
My little 'sickness bug' is now 11 months old, so thankfully Im no longer still suffering....but i havent forgotten it, and you have my honest sympathies!
I was sick right up until the day i delivered her, so I totally feel your pain!
have you been in hosp yet? are you taking anything to try to control the sickness?
k xxxxxx


----------



## Dream.A.Dream

:hugs: I was also like this until I gave birth so really can sympathise xx


----------



## Empress25

I'm lucky - I've not had to go to hospital. The doctors have ummed and ahhhed about it a bit as I've had ketones in my urine, but they've always been low enough to avoid hospital, thankfully.

I'm taking cyclizine, but it doesn't really help. In fact it makes me feel worse - really drowsy and like I have cotton wool in my head. The doc has said that it's the best thing for my age (25) and don't want to give anything else.

I really admire you ladies for putting up with it for so long. Like I said, I'm hoping it's a bad day and I am on the mend. :)


----------



## NIfirsttimer

i tried them all pretty much, but settled on cyclazine, it would usually give me an hr or so without throwing up, although it really does make you dopey!
you could try metchlorpromide if your dr would let you? it seems to work well for some of the other ladies...


----------



## Kitty23

aww poor you :( you have my sympathy. Like the other girls I was sick up until I had my c section. I settled on metroclopramide in the end and it helped me throw up less ( though the sickness never stopped). Ask your doctor to try some other tablets, there are quite a few out there. xxx


----------



## Jenna3232

is anyone out there still suffering with this? Currently 12 weeks, have PICC line, started prednisone today as zofran isn't working...


----------



## NIfirsttimer

hi Jenna.... so sorry to hear you are suffering, you guys in the US are so lucky that they offer your PICC lines, well... maybe lucky isnt the right word, but at least they are trying!
how long have you been sick for?
k x


----------



## Jenna3232

Hi K- they don't offer PICC lines in Ireland?? What are you able to do for your HG? Are you still sick. I've been sick since 6 weeks...I had HG with my son the entire 9 months, but the prednisone helped a little...Thanks for responding ;)
Jenna


----------



## NIfirsttimer

nope no picc lines here for hyperemesis.. tbh they are so very over cautious that most women even have to fight to get cyclazine! My dr was good.. he was still cautious, but let me try a few different drugs.. nothing worked to be honest, but i settled on the cyclazine for the majority of my pregnancy, at best it gave me an hr or so of relief 3 times a day!

im not still sick.. but only because im not still pregnant! Ruby was born on 9th July 09, so shes almost a year old now! I still havent forgotten how utterly miserable it was tho!
I started being sick bad at around 5 weeks, and (apart from around 4 days) was sick EVERY day of my pregnancy, on a good day a few times, on a bad day more like 50 times lol.. it sucks.... majorly!
i really feel for you hun!


----------



## babyray24

hi my name is haley and i am 20 years old. i have been sick since my 5th week of pregnancy and i am now going on my 20th week. ive been in the hospital once so far around my 14th week, and it was only then that my doctor finally perscribed zofran and reglan but they have yet to do anything and not to mention zofran is very expensive! im constantly nauseous and im disgusted when just thinking of having to eat again, i feel like ill never want food again after this. anyway im starting to get a little of my energy back, i can now take showers standing up again ha. but i cant tell you how sick i am of people telling me that this is all in my head.. anywho its nice to know im not the only one out there thats gone through this.


----------



## Sugarmuppet

Brings back so many memories looking at these posts. Everyone said that I would forget the suffering I went through with the sickness, but as yet it is still clear in my mind! 

One thing I would say to everyone who is suffering is to give acupuncture a go. I was skeptical but willing to try anything, although it did just about kill me getting there! But within 1 session I could have a sip of water without being sick, after 2 I moved onto soup and gradually built up from there. I was so weak from not eating for 22 weeks and my gullet was so very sore but within 6 weeks or so i was managing small meals and was back at my work, managed to continue working till the day I gave birth, having been signed of from week 5-28. Was by no means a total cure, the meals I had after giving birth were just the best ever! But for me it made life bearable and i can say that i did enjoy a little bit of my pregnancy!

Had 3 sessions in total at £30 each but it was the best £90 I ever spent. Would have happily given an arm or a leg for just a day of relief at some points! It has also given me the confidence to have more children some day, something i never would have considered if I had been sick all the way through.

Might not work for everyone, I don't know, but just wish someone had told me about it at 6 weeks not 22! So wanted to pass it on to you ladies in the hope it might give someone some relief! 

xxxxx

p.s keep smiling, I know everyone tells you it will be worth it in the end, and you feel like punching them in the mouth, but believe me it is!


----------



## Kitty23

rahhh! I'm a bit pissed off there was a post in the first tri section about a woman who got rid of her baby while suffering from HG. Its on the daily mail website for anyone interested. And some people on the thread were saying its only for 9 months etc etc. Poeple have no bloody idea what having HG is all about do they? Its hell on bloody earth. Being sick up to 50 friggin times a day literally being so weak you cannot move, for 9 months! I wish people would keep their stupid opinions to themselves if they don't understand what its like to live through this horrid disorder! xxx


----------



## Jenna3232

I agree- it's so frustrating when people compare HG to "morning sickness". NO COMPARISON!!!


----------



## shedevil

i had hyperemesis from day 1 to the day they were born,with all 3 pregnancies..i feel for you.Just try to rest ,try ginger ale.i hope it doesn't last all of your pregnancy,because it really does leave you exhausted.all the best.


----------



## shedevil

This probably doesn't get said alot by mothers,but I found that maijuana helped overcome my nausea.I was sick from the time i got up to the time i would just fall exhausted into bed.every day.all day.I had not eaten i couldn't drink and was just angry.this was my third pregnancy and i had enough.Within a few minutes of having a smoke,my stomach would calm down,and i could relax.i could even eat a little.it was the only way of keeping out of hospital.i knew i was dehydrated and would drink during the night.but i knew when my body had enough and it was time to go into hospital.By the end it was so routine for me.Stick the iv in (if you can find a dehydrated vein) ,and boy was it fun when it was a new nurse looking for a vein.Stab in there..no sorry try over here..no still no go..sorry...ahhh here we g..no no sorry...Doctor?


----------



## shedevil

please dont think im some druggie because i'm not..i was just desperate..it felt like i was dying and with 2 kids a unhelpful partner and an elderly parent,i did not have time to go into hospital every month.I knew the baby was ok every time and made sure to go into hospital when i knew i needed to go.i went through this twice before with no medication or help.I found someting that worked,that gave me a bit of a break,so i did it.


----------



## shedevil

I would love to hear people's thoughts on this and hope that you remember how bad it can get before telling me how irresponsible i was..i know that..but i was desperate..nothing worked..maxalon didn't do anything..i had trouble swallowing the pill because everything i ate or drank came back up straight away.i lost weight instead of gaining it..and all the while,there is a life sucking me dry from inside because i couldn't eat.please sympathise


----------



## NIfirsttimer

hiya.. i did find a reasonable amount of research to support that claim.... but its not something id be up for trying myself... each to their own tho.. i know how desperate you get, and how awful it is, so im not going to slag you off for trying it, just like im not going to slag that lady in the daily mail off for making the decision that she had to..... like you say, no one understands how bad it is unless they have been there!


----------



## shedevil

it's a pity that one of the happiest times in a woman's life can turn into one of the most awfull times.It really shows how strong a woman can be.To throw up over 30 times a day for nearly 10 months,hardly eating or drinking and still managing to produce a perfect child is truly amazing.Granted ,they were a bit small,but healthy.


----------



## Kitty23

shedevil said:


> I would love to hear people's thoughts on this and hope that you remember how bad it can get before telling me how irresponsible i was..i know that..but i was desperate..nothing worked..maxalon didn't do anything..i had trouble swallowing the pill because everything i ate or drank came back up straight away.i lost weight instead of gaining it..and all the while,there is a life sucking me dry from inside because i couldn't eat.please sympathise

I've never heard of smoking dope before as a "cure" for HG. It has got me thinking lol. Like you said no one can judge anyone if they havent been in that persons shoes. xxx


----------



## shedevil

it definitely wasn't a cure but it sure gave me some relief.i would try to get through the day as muchas possible but i just could'nt eat..thats what it helped with,settled the nausea and my stomach plus made me want to eat.Honestely,i would'nt wish hyperemesis on anyone...


----------



## orange01

hi, I am 30 weeks pregnant with my 3rd child and am going through the worst period of my life! I have had severe hyperemisis since early pregnancy and have been admitted to hospital 9 times in total, plus I have been taking 3 anti sickness drugs.
I am vomiting less now and managing to keep things down, I have also weaned myself off the tablets but I feel so generally unwell, I have a horrible taste in my mouth, I am tired all the time, feel weak and just a shadow of my former self, I am starting to believe this will never end and I will not feel like myself again, I spend a lot of time in tears.
I suffered in my first two pregnancy's but by 16 weeks I felt human again! I really can not believe I am still feeling this way at this stage, I really could do with some support and would like to hear from others who have experienced this terrible condition as I feel people find it hard to understand.


----------



## NIfirsttimer

(((((((((((((((((((((((((((((HUGE HUGS))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))
ive been there hun, i know how utterly miserable it is! I was sick every day of my pregnancy, and i know how horrible it is when people dont understand.. u get comments like 'ooh i was really sick too but i always found coming into work helped' WHAT??? i was lucky if i could get out of bed, never mind into work, there were times when i literally crawled on my hands and knees to the bathroom & back! ive come to the conclusion that no one understands HG unless they have been there!
i dont want to give you the cliche about how at 30 weeks you are almost there, because i know that the thought of even one more day is hell, but what i will do is promise you that when it is over, it doesnt take very long at all to feel SOOO much better, and that (as you already know being a moma already) it WILL be worth it in the end. you will feel like yourself again, honestly, you really will.. this just effects every part of your life.. its not as straightforward as just being sick, it effects relationships too, and your own mental as well as physical health, but all of those things get back to normal so quickly, so all you can really do is cling onto that, and try to focus on it (hard as i know it is!

re the taste in your mouth.. might sounds a bit bizarre, but have you tried limes? louise (craftymum) in this thread swore by fizzy lime juice when she couldnt even keep water down, and i carried a lime around sniffing / licking it.. it really helped with my nausea, and when i HAD to leave the house for scans etc, the lime came too (not the same one mind!)

where abouts are you?

xx


----------



## Dream.A.Dream

:hugs: :hugs: I've also been there and it's horrific. I second everything NIfirsttimer said xx


----------



## bitingfairy

Hello everyone. This is my first post on the forum and it's about vomiting - seems my whole life is about vomiting atm! 
I had HG with my first pregnancy 7 years ago, and we swore we'd never do it again. I think i spent about 3 months flat out in bed unable to lift my head of the pillow without needing to throw up. Meds didn't help but it did get better (although I can't for the life of me remember when!)

Anyway, I'd obviously blocked out the memories cos we decided to try again - no joy, fertiliy clinics and everything. Finally gave up and started a new business - of course I'm now well and truly up the duff and remembering all about why we said never again! Not able to work on the business, no money as self employed, and generally feeling pretty sorry for myself.

Got admitted to hospital last week after vomiting and being housebound for 6 weeks - took 5.5Litres of fluid for me to start feeling human again and 7 litres in total before they'd let me out. I'm now on metoclopramide, cyclizine and phenergan (not convinced the cyclizine does anything though) and still struggling to eat/drink enough to stay on top of it.
AAAaaaaaarggghhhh! 
I'm about 12+4 and hoping that this starts to fade soon. Going to trawl though the thread for tips.

Anyway, enough moaning for now. Thanks for letting me vent! How awful to want to be pregnant so much but then wish I wasn't. I know it's worth it - saw bean on a first scan on Friday (only benefit of admission!) but so hard to hold onto that at times.

Can I just give everyone a big virtual hug (can't do real ones atm!) for everyone who's suffering or has suffered before.:hugs:


----------



## orange01

Thankyou so much for your reply it really gave me a lift! I have had a good couple of days I have not been sick and generally feel a bit better, but I have been here before and it usually does not last to long, I find it really bizarre how there is no pattern to it, in my last pregnancies once I felt better I continued to feel ok through out, although I am thankful for the days I feel more human.
I live in Bristol in the UK, am 30 years old, married and have 2 daughters Mia 11 and Gracie 7 at my scan they said they think I am having another girl!


----------



## bitingfairy

Glad you're feeling bettter. I've now got Ranitidine added to my list and am starting to rattle. But it does seem to be helping. Narrowly avoided midwife wanting to readmit me yesterday though (I "politely!" declined)


----------



## lizardbreath

Can i Join you Ladies . This is my second Pregnancy and my second time suffering from hyperemesis and this time Round seems to be 10 times worst then with my Daughter. Im only 9 weeks ( well 9 weeks tomorrow) and i Cant seem to get any Relief Im on a Stronger anti nauseant and it doesnt seem to Be helping ive Thrown up probably 16 times today and there just isnt anything left to Throw up. I almost had to quit my Job today and my Boss had me in Tears it was that Bad. Ive been hospitalised 3 times already and I doubt that its going to end at 3. So if I could Join you ladies that would be Great


----------



## NIfirsttimer

awh girls.... i wish i could do something to help you all :-(

its sad seeing the new 2010 hyperemesis ladies emerge.....
if theres anything i can do just shout me... go easy on yourselves xxxxxxx


----------



## MrsO13

Just came across this thread, thought I would add to it :)

I have suffered from hyperemesis from week 6 of this pregnancy and it was truley horrific up to week 16. From then I seem to go for a short while when I am ok then the sickness comes back with avengance :( I have had so much time off work and some people are very supportive at work others are not! I have been sent home twice in the last 2 weeks sick and have found people to be quite nasty about it really. Last night I was working nightshift and started being very sick not long after the shift started, I am a nurse, and one nurse was so horrible about letting me go home :( basically comparing my sickness to her morning sickness when she was pregnant many moons ago, I was to tired and ill to attempt to explain this wasn't like normal morning sickness :( she finally let me go home after being unwell for 4 hours but made me feel very guilty about it. I just find it so frustrating as I don't want to be like this and its something I have had to deal with throughout my pregnancy. Its hard when you feel you don't get the support you need from work etc :(

Anyway sorry for my rant, needed to vent after my awful night last night lol, I hope all of you are getting on ok at the moment.

xx


----------



## lizardbreath

I just wanted to Vent for a Minute if thats alright. 

So i might have to go on medical leave and its Really Bothering me that My boss doesnt understand that Im not throwing up constantly so Go home Early that it really hurts and that Ive lost 5 pounds in under 2 weeks That I go days without Eating and that This isnt Fun for me because Im tired of Him Yelling at me. My doctors Very concerned about my weight loss and how Dehydrated I always am and Now my boss is Mad that I might be going on Medical Leave . UGH why do men NOT understand


----------



## NIfirsttimer

ugh what do you work at hun? 
some...MOST people dont get it, i had my boss tellin me that she was very sick too her in her pregnancy but always found coming into work helped her.... im sorry, but going into work with HG, dangerously dehydrated and ill is NOT something thats even possible never mind helpful!
if your dr thinks you need to be on leave hun, then take it, work isnt worth your health, and that of your bubba! i was off for my entire pregnancy.. they cant do anything about it, luckily you are protected while pregnant. BUG HUGS to you all xxxx


----------



## lizardbreath

i work in a Kitchen which Doesnt help my case all the Different smells and stuff just set me off . And thanks for letting me Vent. Yeah your Boss doesnt seem to know what Very sick is if she found coming to worked helped her . The simplest of Tasks are Hard when you are Sick beyond Control


----------



## goddess25

I feel bad for you guys.. I don't have hyperemesis so I cannot imagine how you deal with it... what I do have though is the all day waking up till going to bed nausea... i don't actually vomit but most of the time I wish that I could even though I guess it does not relieve the nausea. With my first pregnancy I vomited quite a bit 4-5 times per day still not to you girls standards and work was tough... I am a nurse and work 12 hour shifts and on many occasions vomited in patients bathrooms.. which is not great since I am a cancer nurse. This time around I just feel sick... I go to the bathroom about 10 times a day to puke but nothing every happens... I gag at everything and can't eat or drink much. I am working full time now and have my little man to look after when I get home from work and its utterly exhausting. Last time mine disappeared at 16 weeks so I am using that as my gauge this time. I am taking some medication now called diclectin and it works breifly...

Hope all you ladies feel better soon.


----------



## amberdawn723

Hi ladies....I'm pregnant again....and had Hyperemesis with my daughter and I'm dreading the possibility that I might have it with this pregnancy too. 

FX'd that the nausea stays at bay and doesn't take me for a horrid ride on the torrents of a sea storm for the next 8 months....(silly analogy I know!)


----------



## NIKKI16JAN

Hi ladies, am new to this site tonight, am currently 16 weeks pregnant and have been suffering with HG for 11 weeks.....can't believe some of you have come through it and enjoying your babies...so pleased for you....don't feel like I will ever get there, the nausea is just ridiculous, big hugs to everyone xxx am currently signed off work as was back in hospital for a week a couple of weeks ago...am hoping the 20 week mark will be my miracle cure


----------



## Pixoletta

Can't stand this sickness :cry: i was in the hospital a few weeks back for a week and might need to go back in again if i can't keep any fluids down :nope: i absolutely despise needles and find it so hard to cope with..especially as my veins always collapse :wacko:. Had hyperemesis since week 5-6 i think, i'm now 9 weeks. Really glad i'm not the only one. any tips which helps? although i've tried everything. *sighs*


----------



## amberdawn723

Pixoletta- I'm so sorry you're suffering with this right now. I know how horrible it can be as I had it with my 1st pregnancy. This pregnancy I'm only on 5 weeks and 2 days and have had only slight passing nauseousness in the mornings mainly. I'm so scared I'm going to end up getting full-swing nausea and vomiting by the end of this week :cry:. 
Unfortunately I don't know of any good tips to help with the nausea that actually work. For me sipping on ginger ale or sprite helps settle my tummy a bit but other than that it's really just a matter of avoiding foods/drinks/moving certain ways and car rides too...and having a bucket always handy with a trash bag inside (easier to clean up, just tie shut and throw in the trash).
FX'd that it gets better for you really soon. :hugs:


----------



## NIKKI16JAN

Hi ladies, is anyone taking Ondansetron?? I am on metoclopramide which is helping with the vomiting but the constant hunger feeling and nausea is ruining things, is Ondansetron any better???? any advice much appreciated xxx


----------



## NIfirsttimer

hey ladies. 
ondansetron is zofran, they would only give me that via IV while i was in hosp, not at home, i think its considered a little more risky that some of the other meds, but it was about the only thing that worked for me, 
metoclopromide was my worst one, it works by emptying the tummy quickly, but for me, thats when i felt most ill, so it made me more nauseous, just meant that there was nothing there to actually throw up, if that makes sense. 
have you tried cyclazine?


----------



## NIKKI16JAN

Hiya, cyclazine got given to me in hospital by via IV and meds and it made me really light headed and didnt really do much for me....hopefully my doc will let me try something else as I have a 3 year old so need to get out of sitting around in my PJs all day with my head in my hands xxxx


----------



## NIKKI16JAN

has anyone tried going down the private hospital route??? just wondered if anyone managed to find a specialist dealing with HG?

I need to get out of this, been housebound for 3 weeks and feel like a complete failure as cant leave the house....is anyone else housebound???


----------



## NIfirsttimer

i was completly housebound for weeks and weeks on end, so i can totally sympathise. I considered going private, but TBH i decided it wouldnt make difference anyway, things are either liscened for use in pregnancy, or not, so the dr wouldnt make much difference, although i was lucky enough to have a good GP who tried lots of things to help me (although not much worked!)
i know this thread is really long but there are lots of tried and tested things throughout the pages, so its worth having a read thru if you can find the energy. 
I really feel for you girls, i havent forgotten how bad it was :-(


----------



## NIKKI16JAN

your little girl is lovely!! i know its all worth it as have a 3yr old....which is making this HG really difficult, how long were you housebound for???xxxx


----------



## NIfirsttimer

lol shes changed so much since the pics in my siggy, need a new one really!
i was pretty much housebound from 4ish weeks, until about 24 weeks, after that i was still throwing up most of the day, but was able to function a bit more, and keep little bits of food down sometimes etc, I was sick for every single day of my pregnancy, apart from about 4 days around 30 ish weeks i think... 
i cant imagine how hard it must be running after a 3yr old too....


----------



## Pixoletta

I'm on cyclazine...it doesn't help so much and they didn't prescribe me another name. I had an injection in my thigh which i don't remember the name of but that seemed to work..don't think it comes in tablet form though. i had cyclazine in an IV form which made me very breathless and scared me! Got discharged again today after having to go in Wednesday night because of Hyperemesis...grrr i guess it's just going back and forth until it gets better :( i hate car rides too.

I have Thiamine tablets but putting that on my tongue makes me throw up.


----------



## NIKKI16JAN

oh no, sorry to hear you have been in hospital, I hated being in as being sick in front of strangers was my idea of hell......look after yourself, are you currently housebound or able to get out???


----------



## Pixoletta

Yeah being sick when everyone is watching isn't nice...eh currently housebound..have been for several weeks.


----------



## Pixoletta

Are any of you experiencing pain where the baby is?? I had really bad pain this morning, like stomach pain..kinda worried.


----------



## NIfirsttimer

yeah hun, i had that the whole time, its mostl likely to be muscle ache from all the wretching and throwing up, horrible, but harmless xxxx
have any of you got to the bleeding throat bit yet? i hated that, wretching so much that i was bringing up just blood :-(


----------



## Pixoletta

Plus i'm constipated :wacko: just got a bit worried about the stomach pain but it seems to have settled down now. I feel a little better today, which is very good in my books! I hope i don't puke up blood that would make me extremely paranoid and scared :/ My one pregnant friend was puking up her stomach lining....


----------



## Pixoletta

I jinxed myself yesterday and felt awful.. feel awful again.. Just take this sickness away pleaaaaase it's making me feel so depressed and upset


----------



## NIKKI16JAN

That's one of the worst things, you think you are having a good few hours then bam its back again, I am going to the doctors tomorrow to see if he will let me have Ondansetron, am currently on Metroclopramide which is helping with vomitting but want the nausea to stop, heres to having a good monday xxxx


----------



## Pixoletta

Are all the anti sickness medicines safe for the baby? It's just when i went to Primary Care once, the doctor told me that only Cyclazine was the safest. I have the doctors today too, see what she suggests. Hate vommiting on an empty tummy, it hurts so bad!


----------



## NIKKI16JAN

I think it all depends what your GP is like as to what meds you get, when I was first admitted to hospital they discharged me with Metroclopramide, the second time I was admitted to the same hospital I saw someone different and they said this hospital didn't give Metroclopramide to pregnant women, so I explained well thats what I got given last time....so its all very confusing, i have done as much research as I can and by the looks of things there isn't a wonder drug out there but I would just love the nausea to stop, that way I can hopefully get a good nights sleep as HG plus no sleep is making me extremley fed-up.....heres hoping we both get a good outcome at the doctors today xxxx


----------



## NIfirsttimer

zofran (odenestron) is the best IMO, its just a bloody nightmare to get in the UK!
metclorpromide was pants for me, it empties the tummy really quickly to prevent vomitting, but just added to my nausea, so wasnt worth it. i used cyclazine for most of the time, and it gave me 30min - 1hr of light relief each time, but nothing actually 'cured' me at all... seems to be the case for most of the HG ladies unfortunately


----------



## NIKKI16JAN

just come back from docs and he has signed me off for 3 weeks and given me Buccastem tablets to take with my metoclopramide....fingers crossed


----------



## Pixoletta

I hope it really works for you! I got back from the doctors today and had my first antenatal appointment. She prescribed me some anti histamines? Phenergan and antibiotics as i now have a water infection. Goody! Also said the sicker you are the bigger the baby!? I've heard of healthier the baby but bigger? I'm only tiny i don't want to be giving birth to a 10lb'der :p Do you think baby food might be a good food to try, as it's easier on the digestion? and also about vitamins.. i can't take those big horse pills so would kids multi vitamins be okie? Although they do have vitamin a in.


----------



## NIfirsttimer

nah, i was sick the whole time and ruby was 6lb, the other girls on here have had 7lb ers, i was told that too, but its clearly not true lol, dont worry about that xx


----------



## NIKKI16JAN

prob sounds bad but I gave up taking vitamins as think they were making me feel worse, they made me quiet sick in my first pregnancy and I remember stopping them and feeling better....my last baby was 8lb 7oz....they say the second one is usually bigger....joy oh joy!!!


----------



## Pixoletta

Do you guys take folic acid? I think as long as you take folic acid it's fine :) I don't think i could have a second child and go through all this again, you're very very brave!


----------



## NIKKI16JAN

Hiya, didnt have HG with my first and never ever doing this again, dont know how I am going to get through the next 20 weeks, the vomitting has eased up but I still cant manage to do anything but lay on the sofa, Its just to awful. To be honest they say you only need to take folic acid for the first 12 weeks and I doubt any of my tablets stayed down......i guess all you can do is try and see what happens xxxx


----------



## Pixoletta

I really don't know what to do anymore i think i might have to go back into hospital again, as my fluids aren't staying down and everything is coming up. This really sucks, i don't want to spend my pregnancy in hospital :( Why won't anything work. The tablet came right back up and made me really sick. I feel there's no hope at the moment.


----------



## NIfirsttimer

i couldnt take any vits or folic acid... nothing stayed down at all.....
pix... you could ask your dr for some ketostix so that you can monitor your ketones at home, that way you know when you need to go to hosp :-(
have any of you tried limejuice? it weirdly worked for louise and for me too.... stays dwn way better than plain water. even licking ice cubes is better than nothing, just small sips of water, literally just enough to wet your mouth can work wonders, as long as you do it every 5 mins or so... that way theres not enough to throw back up again, but something stays down.....
i used to have a single spoonful of mashed potato every hour or so..... lines your tummy a wee bit which makes it feel less awful to throw up...
the antibiotics wont be helping, they made me feel a million times worse, i got them via iv when i had my UTI, worked way better.....


----------



## NIKKI16JAN

NIfirsttimer, did you just wake up one day feeling better and able to do things??? or was it a slow crawl back from HG??? i think you had it all the way through so probably a silly question, just wondered if I am wishing for something that isn't going to happen by waiting for that special morning.....I am going to spend the next few days trying to eat a bit more to see if that helps with my energy levels, and also lots of lucozade....just want to feel like I can go outside without it being a major issue xxxxxx


----------



## Dream.A.Dream

Hi all, I had this the whole way through, Edward was 5lb 13 so bigger baby= bollocks.

I settled on cyclazine or buccastem. I to and fro'd as i got used to each one. If I'm honest, nothing helped me. I just had to grit my teeth and get through until he was here. I didn't have a single sick free day, although I went through phases of a safe food, noodles or toast generally xx

ETA doctors told me to drink full fat coke and suck sweets so i got at least a bit of sugar


----------



## NIfirsttimer

NIKKI16JAN said:


> NIfirsttimer, did you just wake up one day feeling better and able to do things??? or was it a slow crawl back from HG??? i think you had it all the way through so probably a silly question, just wondered if I am wishing for something that isn't going to happen by waiting for that special morning.....I am going to spend the next few days trying to eat a bit more to see if that helps with my energy levels, and also lots of lucozade....just want to feel like I can go outside without it being a major issue xxxxxx

i LOVE lucozade, but i couldnt even keep a sip of it down while i was pregnant :-( i really missed it!

i was sick right up until i gave birth, i literally felt a million times better the minute she was born, and had about 20 slices of toast, followed by a macdonalds, which was bliss!!! i think theres a photo somewhere of me eating it, ill try to find it, OMG it was gorgeous!!!!!!!!


----------



## NIfirsttimer

here ya go! (click on it!) - excuse the lovehandles, id just given birth about 2 hrs previously!
 



Attached Files:







aaa.jpg
File size: 32.1 KB
Views: 20


----------



## Dream.A.Dream

I was well gutted mine took a few days to go. I wanted a mcdonalds moment! xx


----------



## NIKKI16JAN

how on earth did you cope with having it for that long, I am really struggling, hate it xxx


----------



## NIfirsttimer

the truth is... i didnt really cope, i just had no choice!
i was bloody miserable the whole time. its horrible. 
i cried a lot, i lay on my sofa / bed for months on end, and i just struggled through it as best i could..... theres nothing else for it hun, but you are right, it really really gets you down doesnt it. its like having a real nasty tummy bug for months on end :-(
my sister bought me all the series dvd box sets of greys anatomy, so i watched that a lot, and its weird, all i have to do is hear the theme tune to it now, and i feel ill! cant watch it at all!


----------



## NIfirsttimer

this should make you realise you arent alone.... i looked like this for months lol....not a good look lol
 



Attached Files:







a1a1a1.jpg
File size: 26.7 KB
Views: 11


----------



## Pixoletta

I love that photo of you eating your burger, you look so happy!!!!! I can't wait til i get to that stage. I'm going back into hospital today, don't know how long i'll be this time but i hope it's not for long :( if i puke anymore i don't think i'm going to have a stomach left. See you all in a few days :)


----------



## NIKKI16JAN

hope you get on ok at hospital...make sure they look after you and be strong xxxxx I definately recognise myself in that hospital photo, although mine was usually with a sick bowl attached to my face ha ha........my mum is coming round in a mo to take me and my little girl out for 30mins and then to sit round her house...think I am going through some kind of HG depression and really scared about leaving the safety of my house, but on the other hand it is on my brain 24 hrs so need a distraction...xxxx


----------



## Pixoletta

They decided to put me on metoclopromide i feel so horrible it's not making me feel any better. Didn't need to stay in hospital as my bloods were fine and only a trace of ketones. I guess we just have to wait it out?


----------



## Pixoletta

What are you guys eating at the moment? Even though everything is coming back up..


----------



## NIKKI16JAN

trying to force myself to go out today to see if it will help, I am stuck in such a sick hole and want to try so badly to get better, although not sure how to do it....this may seem a bit out there but had hypnosis on Fri to try and help with my state of mind as I was going through a real HG depression, to the point where I was begging my husband to let me have a termination, and it has helped lift my spirits, so trying to build on that and see If i can muster up the strength to go to ths shops today for an hour xxxxx


----------



## NIKKI16JAN

forgot to put...mainly eating bread, apples and pears, not much variation on that....sometimes soup if I can manage it and sipping on water and lucozade throughout the day


----------



## natalies1982

hi i hope im not intruding as my not pregnant yet but i posted a question about hyperemesis and just wondered if anyone has had it b4 and when u have got pregnant again the doctor has gave u something b4 it got bad or if u had to wait til u was really bad b4 they would give you anything.


----------



## NIKKI16JAN

hiya, didnt have HG with last pregnancy but heard from people who have and they have gone to the doctors and got medication straight away to try and nip it in the bud....fingers crossed you dont get it this time xxxx


----------



## natalies1982

thank you for replying i had with my 1st child shes 8 i was admitted early on with her (6ish weeks) wit severe dehydration i was put on a drip and given anti sickness injection. but they would not give me any medication this was in 2001 the sickness with her lasted til the day i had her. my 2nd child i also suffered severe sickness but thankfully never needed admitting and my 3rd i was admitted at 8 weeks after suffering several weeks of severe sickness the gp put me on a medication at 7 weeks but it didnt help i was admitted with +4 ketones and then the hospital changed my tablets, it took 11 attempts to gain iv access as i was so dehydrated. the new tablets kept keep it at bay but i was still being sick til he was born. so i know i will get it again just like to hear how other people have got on with there gp. i was so ill by the time i got to hospital but my gp failed to test my urine.


----------



## NIKKI16JAN

I can't imagine going through this again, you're a braver woman than me.....I know for a fact this is definately going to be my last pregnancy, when did the HG ease up for you in your last pregnancies??? I am 18 weeks today and hoping to start leading a normal life at 20 weeks.....xxxxx


----------



## natalies1982

it does put u off but i always hope i mite be abit more lucky next time around. 4 will definatly be our last im just trying to prepare myself now for when it happens which is why i was wondering about the medication i mite make an app to see the gp once i get my BFP and see if they can give me anything to try and combat early on,

it didnt really stop the meds the gp gave helped for like a day, but the hospital changed them ones beginning with M and they took the edge of it but i was still being sick up to 10 times a day it was awlful i had it til he was born like my daughter. there is a myth that girls make u more sick than others and in all 3 pregancies ive been asked if im having twins as thats another thing that can make u sick. when i was admitted with my youngest even the nurses thought i was having a girl and tbh so did i as his pregnancy was so like my first. got a shock on the scan when we got told a boy.

are you on any medication? i hope it eases for you soon


----------



## NIKKI16JAN

i'm on metoclopramide and this week got prescribed buccestem as the met tablets help with vomitting but not with nausea, the buccestem tablets make you drowsy so i am only going to take them at bed time as feel dizzy enough without them! went out today to the shops with my mum for nearly 2 hours, had to come home as felt really light headed but at least i got out....hopefully its a good sign as managed to get dressed and leave the house!!! xxxxx


----------



## NIKKI16JAN

How is everyone doing today??? just a general question but how do you spend your HG days?? mine are usually spent, waking up, trying to force breakfast down then not moving from the sofa while my DD watches tele all day, every hour I try and force food down and make sure I sip water and luozade, then at dinner time I have to make food for my little one which I dred, although this is consisting at the moment of kids ready meals...nevermind, it can't be helped I suppose...I was drinking Pepsi Max but my mum said it can dehydrate you because of the caffine so have now cut that out, and must admit I am sleeping a bit better since cutting it out xxx


----------



## amberdawn723

I am vomiting several times a day now....and hating every moment of it.:cry::growlmad: Feel exhausted all hours of the day and night. Last night I woke up at about 3:30am to vomit....You know it's bad when you're nauseous while sleeping. 

Nikki- Yeah I would cut out as much of the caffeine sodas as possible. I drink water 24/7 and the occasional Ginger Ale or Sprite. My day goes similar to yours. I wake up and lay in bed for as long as I can, sip on water and force myself to eat some crackers. I get up and vomit usually. Try to make something really simple and fast for breakfast for my DD (usually toast or cereal). Then lay on the couch watching tv and eating something small and bland every 2 or 3 hours and sipping water all the time. Try to entertain my DD by letting her watch her shows or playing with her on the couch. By dinnertime, hubby is home. Try to get him to make dinner that doesn't stink and make me more nauseous. Eventually crawl into bed and try to sleep. 

Pretty much just getting by without doing much of anything. My house is a wreck, laundry is piled high as are the dirty dishes. Oh well....I can't do a thing about it.:nope: My mom has been gracious enough to do my grocery shopping this week as well as babysit a few times so I could get more rest.


----------



## 2Princesses

NIKKI16JAN said:


> i'm on metoclopramide and this week got prescribed buccestem as the met tablets help with vomitting but not with nausea, the buccestem tablets make you drowsy so i am only going to take them at bed time as feel dizzy enough without them! went out today to the shops with my mum for nearly 2 hours, had to come home as felt really light headed but at least i got out....hopefully its a good sign as managed to get dressed and leave the house!!! xxxxx

Hey there, are you by any chance on the baby centre hyperemesis group? sorry if im mistaken :blush:

I read on here nut I don't post much. Im 13+4 and expecting my 3rd (and last!!), im taking ondansetron for my HG after trying other meds. Im hoping it goes by the time I reach 20 weeks (as thats when it started to go with my other two). It's so awful and depressing :cry:


----------



## Pixoletta

How is everyone doing? 

My mum doesn't understand my sickness she's like ' you can't feel ill forever' :( i feel so depressed and fed up, just like everyone who has this i suppose. I had a row with her earlier because the food she cooked smelt so horrible to me and made me extremely nauseous.:cry::cry::cry:


----------



## lizardbreath

im doing alright my doctor has finally found a pill and doseage that Works for me I still have bad days and I still throw up but I feel somewhat normal again. I know how you feel about smells I work in a kitchen and everytime i smell salmon sets me Right off. hopefully it gets Better for you....


----------



## Pixoletta

So i think i just puked up blood, it was a thin string so it could have scratched coming up right?


----------



## NIfirsttimer

yeah, i puked up bloody bits lots of times, its usually just damage to your throat from straining.... unpleasant, but not something to be worried by :-(


----------



## Aus_Amy

:wacko: Is over it!! Have had 8 good days out of lost count... :wacko: Then 3 good days.. :cry:


----------



## amberdawn723

I was diagnosed with hyperemesis on Aug 27th after losing 15 pounds and going to the ER for fluids and nutrients. 

First I was prescribed Phenegran that you rub on your wrist... Didn't help at all and made me a zombie with the tiredness it induces. I've been on Zofran ODT 4mg (the kind that dissolve in the mouth) for 1 1/2 weeks and at first it stopped all the vomiting and greatly reduced the nausea. I was taking it every 8 hours or so (about 2 to 3 tablets a day). But I've progressively gotten worse again. Now I'm taking it every 4 hours (between 4 to 6 tablets a day) and I'm still getting really nauseous and vomiting between 1 and 3 times a day. It's like it isn't working as well anymore. Have any of you had this problem as well? Thank goodness I have insurance that helps pay for it but it's still so expensive. $20 for 12 pills (would be $70 without insurance). And 12 pills barely lasts me 3 days. 

I see my doctor on Monday and I'm going to see if she will up the dosage to 8mg or maybe try some other drug instead. I know it could be a lot worse (like it was before I started any meds), but I would very much like to have no vomiting and no nausea. Being pregnant is just horrible. Any suggestions for other meds to try?


----------



## Dream.A.Dream

I'm afraid I didn't find any medicines that worked, except for one they gave me via injection in the hospital and that wasn't available outside of there :(

I shall probably be back here soon, thinking of TTC number 2 xx


----------



## dellaseren

I don't know if it's already been mentioned but I'm taking Cyclizine for sickness and Ranitidine for acid reflux - and it's been working for me!! One without the other, and I start being sick again straight away, but taken together I'm not sick!! Don't get me wrong, I don't think there's anything that can cure HG totally, as I still feel quite bad most of the time. Nauseous without actually vomiting, not hungry and almost all smells make me feel ill. But I'm so so SO much worse without these two meds!!!

I just read through everyone's posts and it's so relieving to hear there are other people out there with the same problems! I've been feeling SO SO guilty about being glued to the sofa all day, not being able to do any housework at all, let alone actual work! Then the guilt turns to depression and anxiety and I think that makes HG worse!! A horrible cycle! My OH has for the most part been really understanding, but it's naturally been hard on him and he gets frustrated at times which again makes me feel worse. Also so many ladies saying they're almost scared to leave the safety of their home! I totally understand this!!! It's daunting out there!! 

Something that helps me is keeping in mind how I'll feel with my baby in my arms. Seeing him/her smile for the first time or hearing him/her laugh. I've definitely been put off having any more children, but I know there's so much to come that will make this worth it. Hugs to all the poorly ladies!! Stay strong!! xxxxx


----------



## Sugarmuppet

I know I bang on about the quite frequently on this thread, but this time last year I only wish someone had told me this...

Acupuncture can work wonders for HG!!! I spent the most miserable 6 months of my life suffering, by the time I tried acupuncture I couldn't keep down a sip of water. It was such a struggle to go to the appointment, I was so weak I could hardly walk, but the relief was instant. I sipped water and had a little soup that night and never looked back from then. 

No idea if it would work for everyone but I know I would have chopped off my leg if there was a chance that the sickness would go away!

Good luck everyone and you have my total sympathy :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Minnie_me

Hope you don't mind if I join you this evening. Having another bad run. They say it should ease by 20 weeks and I sincerely hope they are right. I'm feeling so low with it. It does help that I am now feeling kicks as it gives me something positive to focus on. I did try acupuncture and it helped but within a few hours of the treatment i had a bleed so have been too scared to go again. 
Wishing you all a puke-free evening xxxx


----------



## Pixoletta

I feel like this is never going to end! It goes in circles and when i think i'm a little better, i get all sick again...aff.. feels like i'm never going to be able to go back to work or shop for baby or do anything for that matter!


----------



## NIfirsttimer

awh hun i really feel for you.. i havent forgotten xxx

mine never went away, but it did get a little easier towards the end, there were a few hours in the afternoon where i could do stuff, which really helped... although i did ALL my baby stuff shopping online, 
try to stay positive, its really important xxxx


----------



## dellaseren

Really really agree with that NI! I got so down with it all in the first tri, it's been so much easier to deal with in the end of 2nd/beginning of 3rd tri though. The symptoms aren't as bad and I know it'll be over soon! I mainly worry now that when I feel better I'll be really lazy from all the laying down I've done while ill lol. But staying positive is the most important thing I think. xx


----------



## NIKKI16JAN

hiya, ladies, haven't been on here in a while as been throught bit of a bad time of it, after being admitted to hospital for the 3rd time and basically breaking down in sheer exhaustion and frustration the consultants admitted they hadn't really kept an eye on me and put me on steroids and ondansetron, this has helped the HG massively, you would think after the HG easing and actually being able to eat due to the steroids that I would be on top of the world but for the last 10 weeks have been suffering really bad anxiety attacks that can last around 3 days, doctor has had to put me on a low dose of diazapem to try and break the cycle, so now have a blimming anxiety disorder to deal with!! thinks its due to being scared that the HG is going to return and will be housebound again and also anytime I have to go to a midwife appointment I just cant cope with this pregnancy, does anyone know of anyone who has experienced anything like this as an after effect of HG???? Hope you are all having good HG days xxxx


----------



## Aus_Amy

Well I haven't been on here in awhile either.. 8th time at hospital... So over it! More drugs.. Onsdansatron and Maxalon and something else too now that's supposed to settle the stomach before going to bed.. uh... And I've lost another 3 kilos... 7 weeks to go.. Hope everyone is ok.. and staying healthy.. (Altho got told off the dr's today that the baby takes what it needs and we can live without food for a few days...) As long as we keep fluids down.


----------



## Aaisrie

Hi everyone, new HG sufferer. Just got out from my 2nd hospital stay [in the last 3 weeks] after being rehydrated.


----------



## nikkip

Hi ive just discovered this thread!! im so happy to find it because now i can see that there are others who are as bad or worse than me. this is my second pregnancy (made past 12 weeks). with my little boy i suffered HG and was in hospital twice and it finally eased around weeks 14- 16. i am really bad again this time been put on cyclizine which didnt help and on another one which hasnt done much. been in hospital once for 6 days where i was on a drip but was suffering headaches so they gave me a paracetamol drip which caused me to have a panic attack and ask for my iv to be removed. 

this has now made me feel so uneasy i refuse to go back to the hospital. my sickness started to ease a bit just before christmas and i thought i was getting better, however its come back double now and i keep being very sick.

with my son i suffered antenatal depression whilst suffering HG and im scared im going to get it again. i cant go out the house. i feel so ill and just keep crying some days i cant go on at all. wish this would pass now.... :(

just to add to this - does anyone else find that people dont seem to understand how badles HG can affect a person or what it entails? it really annoys me when people have the attitude of its morning sickness get over it:growlmad:


----------



## nikkip

i am re posting this thread here incase any of you dont see it in first trimester...

Its not just sickness as most people see it and that makes me irrate. people just dont understand and I dont feel that there is enough awareness out there.

Please have a look at the following whether you are suffering or not...

https://www.helpher.org

https://www.pregnancysicknesssupport.co.uk/012.asp

this is so that anyone who is suffering can know that there is support out there and it is well recognised.

I want to help raise awareness when I am better because right now I am completely at my wits end and having days where i feel i cant go on... Ive shed a lot of and somedays feel depressed but am fighting on...


I hope this helps you. xx


----------



## Aaisrie

That's really good, I didn't have HG with my dd so when I was diagnosed with it when I was admitted to hospital for IV rehydration I kept telling them I must have picked up a bug, when a week later I was readmitted for IV rehydration I thought they probably knew what they were talking about. When I first started feeling ill this pregnancy people at my OH work kept telling him I was being lazy by not getting up and doing housework etc I was so upset. After reading helpher.org I felt so much better especially the FAQ where it said about the easiest comparison for a non-HG to understand is like having food poisoning for weeks or months.
I still have no meds, am seeing my GP on Tuesday to hopefully see if she'll start me on something. They tried me on cyclazine and metrochlorpramide in hospital but the cyclazine gave me a fuzzy head and made me really dizzy and the metro just did nothing but make my tummy eat itself.


----------



## Lea8198

I found it!!!!!!!!

Nikki, I know eactly what you mean. People tell me to eat ginger biscuits or try sea bands or just eat for the babies sake. As much as these people care for me (and i love them) I could hit them. They do not understand the moment the food hits my stomach it either a) comes staright back up or if on meds b) makes me go into a nauseas merry go round. Room spins, hanging over loo, panic attack etc. They do not understand HG is your body rejecting everything. I have not eaten a meal in 6 weeks. I have started nibbling things to keep myself out of hospital and sipping water mainly due to the strong meds I am on which actually seem to be working at the moment. I am taking Ordanestron and metoclopromide 3 times a day and at full capacity I think we have got it under control (for now anyway). I have been in hospital once for 4 days at 8 weeks and ALMOST got sent in New Years Eve but i promised I would do better in 24 hours to prevent it as I did not want to leave my kids and I managed to get some water down.

I know in terms of what HG can do I am lucky. Mine has gone with both previous kids at 20 weeks so I can get through half the pregnancy not ill. I know some women are so much worse than me so I feel lucky in comparision but it makes me feel like a failure to be so poor at carrying babies. I did not fare well on my ante natal questionnaire either but the docs says this comes hand in hand with HG. Who would not feel depressed feeling like we do????

I am here to help you and I am sure I will need more help too over the coming weeks. It will end I know it but it does not stop the pain right now. At least today i have felt slightly human and nibbled on some potatoes and a tiny piece of turkey and I hope this continues. I just want to be human again!!!!!!!!!!!!

Take care xxx


----------



## Lea8198

Aaisrie said:


> That's really good, I didn't have HG with my dd so when I was diagnosed with it when I was admitted to hospital for IV rehydration I kept telling them I must have picked up a bug, when a week later I was readmitted for IV rehydration I thought they probably knew what they were talking about. When I first started feeling ill this pregnancy people at my OH work kept telling him I was being lazy by not getting up and doing housework etc I was so upset. After reading helpher.org I felt so much better especially the FAQ where it said about the easiest comparison for a non-HG to understand is like having food poisoning for weeks or months.
> I still have no meds, am seeing my GP on Tuesday to hopefully see if she'll start me on something. They tried me on cyclazine and metrochlorpramide in hospital but the cyclazine gave me a fuzzy head and made me really dizzy and the metro just did nothing but make my tummy eat itself.

Hi Aaisrie. Sorry to hear you are suffering too. Cyclizine did nothing for me and made me very drowsy. They injected me with stemitil in hospital and that made me want to jump out of my body and run!!! I had very restless legs on that. they need to get you onto something. Try for ordanestron....it's zofran in America and they swear by it. It's hard to get in the UK but you could try it if they would allow?

This condition is blummin horrible :(


----------



## Aaisrie

They gave me the cyclazine injection in hospital too and omg not only did it hurt like he'll but the dizziness and headiness with it was so bad I nearly passed out just going to be toilet and they had to put me oxygen because I became short of breath!
There was a girl who was in the same ward as me who was on baby 4 with HG for the 4th time and she got put on zofran straight away they basically just told me to come back if I couldn't keep anything down for 12 hrs again!!


----------



## Lea8198

Aaisrie said:


> They gave me the cyclazine injection in hospital too and omg not only did it hurt like he'll but the dizziness and headiness with it was so bad I nearly passed out just going to be toilet and they had to put me oxygen because I became short of breath!
> There was a girl who was in the same ward as me who was on baby 4 with HG for the 4th time and she got put on zofran straight away they basically just told me to come back if I couldn't keep anything down for 12 hrs again!!

Grrrr this annoys me. Why should we have to fight to get what we need? I just suggested Ordanestron to the consultant and she agreed so I was really pleased but it is working. Give them hell this week. You need help! How are you doing now? Are you vomiting everyday? My tablets have stopped me being sick. I really think they need to help you and I never understand why they hold back! When do you see the doc next?


----------



## Aaisrie

Well I booked to see the GP bexause the hospital sent me home with nothing. I am having severe nausea, I'm an emetophobe so vomiting for me is difficult anyway, it's gettin as far as my mouth and I'm swallowing because I've found once I let myself vomit that's it I can't even keep water down, hence the two hospitalisations. Both times I spent 3 days on the IV with ketones at +4 but nausea builds and builds until I can no longer swallow it anymore. The nausea makes me dizzy and literally unable to carry out normal tasks, my dd is nearly 22mo and I can hardly make her toast for breakfast bexause of the smell.... I feel like such q bad mother to her.

Sorry for typos, using my iPhone!


----------



## Dream.A.Dream

:hugs: to you all. I've been there and I'm thinking of TTC #2 and am terrified I'd get it again. My posts will be in this thread, this time last year I had about 6 weeks of it left to go!

helpher is a great site, unfortuntely I only found it when I was 38 weeks and I delivered at 39+6 x


----------



## nikkip

whats frustrating is that mine started to go and i had days without any sickness just slight nqausea and its come back double???!! i refuse to take any medication as the two ive got make me more sick and im fed up of being at home off sick from work!! arghhh

Lea8198 thanks for your support its really helping me and everyones stories make me feel a bit calmer


----------



## DollPosse

I had H.G with my other pregnancies, I haven't had it so far(fingers crossed). I went to hospital a few times because I was so bloody sick. I feel for you ladies.

Hugs


----------



## nikkip

argh cant believe it all my gp did was give me buccastem and told me to have cyclazine with it. 

im now being sick without having even eaten anything ( ihavent even taken the tablet yet as i OH had to get it from the chemist) im sicking up acid and its burning my throat out im in agony and have even had a little bit of blood in my sick. what on earth is going on?


----------



## Aaisrie

^^ I was like that, I had to go to hospital. The Dr told me if you can't keep a sip of fluid down in 12 hrs go straight to hospital, if you wait longer they'll have to keep you longer.

GP has given me promethazine and told me to take it at night because it'll make me drowsy so will take the first one tonight and see how it goes...


----------



## babz1986

nikkip said:


> argh cant believe it all my gp did was give me buccastem and told me to have cyclazine with it.
> 
> im now being sick without having even eaten anything ( ihavent even taken the tablet yet as i OH had to get it from the chemist) im sicking up acid and its burning my throat out im in agony and have even had a little bit of blood in my sick. what on earth is going on?

this happened to me with my hyperemesis! I started been sick with what I thought was a bit of blood in and left it - the next day I was been sick pure blood! (really not nice!! lol) and ended up in hospital with dehydration and a ruptured oesophagus from been sick so much :(

I was already on the buccastem which helped loads to keep the nausea and 70% of the sickenss at bay during the day but not really at night!

I got a bit obsessed with it, and once forgot my tablets on the way to work so had to turn back as I had such a panic as to what 'state' i'd be in if I didn't take them!

In all honesty they became my best friend lol, and after Ellie was born I was rooting around in my bag to find a half used packet and felt all sad that I didn't need them no more (very weird I know, but they almost became my lifeline for 9 months!! lol)


----------



## Lea8198

nikkip said:


> argh cant believe it all my gp did was give me buccastem and told me to have cyclazine with it.
> 
> im now being sick without having even eaten anything ( ihavent even taken the tablet yet as i OH had to get it from the chemist) im sicking up acid and its burning my throat out im in agony and have even had a little bit of blood in my sick. what on earth is going on?

Buccastem? Useless! How many times are you being sick a day? For how long? It sounds like you need to be admitted. Stick your tongue out....does it look grey and dry? Did they take your blood pressure or a urine test? If you have ketones with those symptoms you really need to go to hospital. I believe you can buy Ketostix over the counter to check or your GP should do that anyway. I hope they did! You poor thing. I really feel for you and don't feel you are getting the right care (((((((((((((hug))))))))))))))


----------



## Lea8198

Aasarie, I hope that drug helps you. Everyone is different.

My tablets are working great. Still feeling sick all day long and not able to eat but they are stopping me being sick which is good. I just want to be able to eat again. I am drinking ok now too. I have had such great care this time though so I am very lucky which is why it makes me sad to hear some of you struggling. I was struggling until I went to hospital but then I had great support and now i feel much better. Still ill but no where near as bad as I was.


----------



## Dream.A.Dream

You can buy ketostix over the counter to monitor your ketones. They're about £5 from boots. I used to do this xx


----------



## Lea8198

Thanks Dream A Dream for confirming. I thought you could. 

Please go and get some Ketostix. This is really important. I hope they checked you for that but if not you can do it yourself. If you have lots of ketones you really need to be admitted. It was that and dehydration that sent me in x


----------



## mummySS

Hi ladies, I'm so sorry to hear how much you're all suffering. Big hugs to all of you and I hope it ends soon. 

I am trying to figure out if I have HG or just really bad morning sickness. Can you help? I have booked an appt at the GP but they dont have anything for 2 weeks. 

My symptoms are as follows:
- constant nausea - the only way i can get rid of this is by sleeping. 
- throwing up a couple of times a day (at its worst at around 9 weeks it was 5x per day but this has subsided a little). 
- i can sip water and liquid but i can't drink a whole glass
- i don't feel like eating ANYTHING. have managed to get by on plain potato and popcorn, and am able to eat fruit. 
- i'm in my 13th week now and seem to be throwing up less. 
- I have lost a stone (14 lbs) in weight - pre-conception i weighed 9 stone and now i weigh 8 stone. 
- I gag at anything. e.g. I gag if i bend down to pick something up. 
- I dont feel like doing anything and am very weak with little energy. I haven't been to work and am struggling to use my brain. 

Does this sound worrying to you? I mentioned it to my GP at my 6 week appointment and to my midwife at around 9 weeks, but both of them seemed to brush it off because I said I could drink liquid. But every time I throw up a load of liquid comes out and i worry about that. 

I would be really grateful for any advice you may have! I really don't want to end up in hospital on a drip, but if it sounds like my health is at risk then I will do it. 

Thanks so much, 
mummySS


----------



## Aaisrie

https://helpher.org/mothers/hyperemesis-or-morning-sickness/index.php


----------



## nikkip

i coulnt make it to the doctors i had to tell him over the phone as i was too sick. i had the buccastem today and was ok while it was running its course and then bang the acid sickness started. since then ive chucked up half a sandwich (thats all id managed to stomach) and my food i just ate. my toungue still looks the same but i suffer with the watery mouth you get - pytalism (sp?). im nauseaus constantly but did manage ot drink a glass of water this morning. 

when i was at hospital they were great but since then im crappy again. might have to get the ketostix but wait until the weekend as no one can get it for me and im house bound at the moment havent been out in days. my throat feels quite sore and possible swollen but im sleeping alot too now. 

with the Ordanestron the doctor basically said they dont offer it at my clinic as not sure if safe??? i reckon thats because they are expensive! they only give cyclizine prochlorperazine or buccasstem thats it.


----------



## NIfirsttimer

hey girlies!!! 

as you might have noticed, im responsible for starting this wee post... which is now a biiigg thread!

if you have read from the start you will know that i started it around 32 weeks pg, when i was at my best, im sure the details are all in here, but i had it pretty tough for the vast majority of my pregnancy. i felt so bloody awful that there were times when i didnt want to be pregnant anymore. Im not ashamed to admit that!
i look at ruby now, running rings around me at 18months, and i wonder how i could ever have felt that way, and then i get a tummy bug for 24 hrs, and BAM, im back there and i remember how awful it was! Im terrified about the thought of TTC again, i just dont know how i would cope with being so ill again, with Roo to look after, but i know ill do it again because, for you first timers out there, it IS worth it, every bit of it!

anyway, i just wanted to check in with you guys and let you know that you arent alone! If there is ANYTHING i can do please let me know, im no dr, but ive been there!
keep your chins up girls, you are doing great xxxxxxxxx


----------



## Aaisrie

Kat you know I'm gonna be there for you, if you could just wait until I've popped Noodle out and am human again [or when, yes when because I'm feeling positive!, HG leaves me!] I'm there to buy you bread... not that you'll want bread!!!


----------



## Aaisrie

Copying this from my journal!

I was at the Dr this morning to see the community MW as I'm not due to see my own MW until 17th. So I go down there, skidding on the icy roads, with my bowl for company. Heaved my way through the waiting room. She comes to get me and is like "Why're you here, we should be visiting you at home if you're this sick blah blah" so I told her the Dr told me to come down, I don't know why but the meds she gave me obviously aren't working and is there anything she can do. So at this point I get really brave and ask for Zofran [apparent miracle drug for HG but rarely prescribed except by hospital because it's expensive and so new that effects on baby aren't known yet it is safe for use in children?] so she checks it in her book and says it's not meant for pregnancy unless risks to mum outweigh risks to baby so she goes to check with the Dr there and he said no that I could only get it if the hospital prescribed it. So he asked what I had been on already and I had explained to her what the other meds [cyclizine, metrochlorpramide & promethazine] did etc and that the cyclizine made me really dizzy. So then he suggested Prochlorperazine I have no idea what the name is but I tell the MW I would down smarties from a tube if she told me it would work. I'm at the end of my tether, I'm worried that because of my history of mental health that I'm gonna end up with depression because I'm more prone to it that most people etc etc. So she gave me a prescription of these, told me I can take them up to 3 times a day but only use them if I need them.
Sooo I get home and nom down one of the pills [fortunately they're really small because I'm hell for taking pills!] and within 30 mins I've gone from 20% life to 50%... omg I can WALK AROUND WITHOUT HANGING ONTO STUFF!! I think hmmmm I think I can manage food... I eat a little. No vomiting, nausea doesn't increase. This is a new sensation. I can sit up... I even managed to tidy the living room!!! OMFG IT'S A MIRACLE! 

Girls I know I've ranted a massive post here but my life has literally changed today. I wish it wasn't the weekend because I want to phone this MW and tell her how happy I am!! I have just nommed some bread with balsamic vinegar... omg food with flavour! I'm still sick but the improvement from literally barely being able to stand to this is unreal. I can cope with the nausea and slight illness. The Prochlorperazine also helps with dizziness too which is fantastic for me as I'm prone to fainting. I basically feel like I'm experiencing "normal" MS now!


----------



## NIfirsttimer

lol... i know.. i thought that as i sent that message... bread? as if! ill hold your sick bucket, hows that...


----------



## NIfirsttimer

YAYAYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYY
you are SO lucky to get those at home, that even tho im not pregnant or sick , im JEALOUS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

im so glad tho, it will hopefully make things easier for you with Saraya too!
xx


----------



## nikkip

NIfirsttimer said:


> hey girlies!!!
> 
> as you might have noticed, im responsible for starting this wee post... which is now a biiigg thread!
> 
> if you have read from the start you will know that i started it around 32 weeks pg, when i was at my best, im sure the details are all in here, but i had it pretty tough for the vast majority of my pregnancy. i felt so bloody awful that there were times when i didnt want to be pregnant anymore. Im not ashamed to admit that!
> i look at ruby now, running rings around me at 18months, and i wonder how i could ever have felt that way, and then i get a tummy bug for 24 hrs, and BAM, im back there and i remember how awful it was! Im terrified about the thought of TTC again, i just dont know how i would cope with being so ill again, with Roo to look after, but i know ill do it again because, for you first timers out there, it IS worth it, every bit of it!
> 
> anyway, i just wanted to check in with you guys and let you know that you arent alone! If there is ANYTHING i can do please let me know, im no dr, but ive been there!
> keep your chins up girls, you are doing great xxxxxxxxx

Thank you for starting this thread and i love you for it!! lol:hugs:

i suffered with it with my first baby and then have had it again this time and like you i had days when i sat there crying not wanting to go on and at my worst said i didnt want this baby. 

im glad this thread was here because when i felt alone and scared and fed up because like i said before most people look at it as 'oh its morning sickness get over it' i felt relieved talking on here to you girls who were also having first hand experience at what i was feeling. 

medically now my doctors advise having any more children and to be frank i dont intend to after this one arrives. 

ill be glad when it passes completely and i feel like me bacuase i still cant look in the mirror for how much weight i lost (there was hardly anything to me before and i was managing an ideal steady weight) and that my face is unrecognisable form my used ot be clear radiant skin to the complexion i have now. im taking each day as it comes and this thread has helped me do that.

THANK YOU:kiss:


----------



## Aaisrie

NIfirsttimer said:


> YAYAYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYY
> you are SO lucky to get those at home, that even tho im not pregnant or sick , im JEALOUS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> im so glad tho, it will hopefully make things easier for you with Saraya too!
> xx

You mean the prochlorperazine? I thought they were pretty standard. I think the MW would have given me zofran but the Dr was having none of it!


----------



## Kitty23

Reading this makes me want to cry lol. :hugs: to everyone suffering right now. 

You do forget how bad it was when its over, the rose tinted specs come on :) xxx


----------



## NIfirsttimer

Aaisrie said:


> NIfirsttimer said:
> 
> 
> YAYAYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYY
> you are SO lucky to get those at home, that even tho im not pregnant or sick , im JEALOUS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> im so glad tho, it will hopefully make things easier for you with Saraya too!
> xx
> 
> You mean the prochlorperazine? I thought they were pretty standard. I think the MW would have given me zofran but the Dr was having none of it!Click to expand...

oops... i misread.. i thought they gave you zofran!!!


----------



## Dream.A.Dream

Wow, that was a weird blast from the past. Scrolling down the homepage and see "Hyperemesis sufferers unite" last poster NIfirsttimer. I would love to say I've missed it but I haven't :haha: xx


----------



## Lea8198

Asarie, I am so happy to read your post!!!!!!!!!!! That's how i feel. I am on 2 lots of meds but i now feel like I am suffering normal ms....unless I am late taking one that is! Your post has made me really happy! Well done on getting somewhere :D

Nikkip my doctors advised against more kids for me too (i also have spd and blood pressure issues) so I have all that to look forward to once hyperemesis has left me (assuming it does again!). This one was a little accident. I don't think I could ever have chosen to put myself through this....but I am sure once he/she is here I will say...I would do that again for him/her lol. NO MORE FOR ME THOUGH!!!!!!!!!!!!

I am only on Ordanestron (Zofran name in UK) because the consultant prescribed it in hospital. The midwife and GP were shocked I had it. I know it's hard to get it! it does work though!

Welcome back to the girls who know how we all feel. It's weird going back and remembering isn't it? I should have been reading this before i got caught as it would have reminded me why!!!!!!!! But then this was a shock so i had no idea it was coming so i guess that's useless. I will read it forever more though! Just in case!


----------



## Aaisrie

I'm so happy to have found something that works. I felt sick this morning and was heaving but quickly got my tablet down me so it's kicking in now. I can't believe people complain about "normal" MS because that's what I'm having now and it's easy peasy!! LOL


----------



## Creep

Hello ladies :)

I've just found out I'm pregnant following 2 ectopic pregnancies and a tube removal, so I'm ecstatic to be pregnant again. However I did also have a miscarriage at 10 weeks following 4 weeks of hell from HG. I'm a midwife but I was completely unprepared for it, it hit me like a sledgehammer. I literally went from being fine at 5+5 weeks to being a complete mess the next day. If I'd been a dog they would have shot me and put me out my misery! 

I'm still waiting for my scan to confirm it's not ectopic but once that stress is over I've then got the stress of waiting for the HG to return which I'm convinced it will. Last time I had 3 admissions ranging from a few days to a week and a half, was vomiting every half hour, lost well over a stone and pretty much wanted to die! I do have a great plan from my wonderful consultant to proceed straight to ondansetron if the vomiting becomes uncontrollable, no messing about trying cyclizine or anything else first, and steroids earlier than later if needed.

I'm taking B6 and trying to rest as much as I can in preparation but would be grateful for any other tips as to things I can do to help myself?

Gentle hugs to you all. You can't truly understand the hell of HG unless you've experienced it yourself!


----------



## Aaisrie

Welcome Creep, I really hope your plan works for you or better still I hope you don't get HG!!! :]


----------



## nikkip

hey creep really hope you dont get HG!! Im so sorry for all the grief its caused you. xxx


----------



## NIfirsttimer

Creep said:


> Hello ladies :)
> 
> I've just found out I'm pregnant following 2 ectopic pregnancies and a tube removal, so I'm ecstatic to be pregnant again. However I did also have a miscarriage at 10 weeks following 4 weeks of hell from HG. I'm a midwife but I was completely unprepared for it, it hit me like a sledgehammer. I literally went from being fine at 5+5 weeks to being a complete mess the next day. If I'd been a dog they would have shot me and put me out my misery!
> 
> I'm still waiting for my scan to confirm it's not ectopic but once that stress is over I've then got the stress of waiting for the HG to return which I'm convinced it will. Last time I had 3 admissions ranging from a few days to a week and a half, was vomiting every half hour, lost well over a stone and pretty much wanted to die! I do have a great plan from my wonderful consultant to proceed straight to ondansetron if the vomiting becomes uncontrollable, no messing about trying cyclizine or anything else first, and steroids earlier than later if needed.
> 
> I'm taking B6 and trying to rest as much as I can in preparation but would be grateful for any other tips as to things I can do to help myself?
> 
> Gentle hugs to you all. You can't truly understand the hell of HG unless you've experienced it yourself!

congrats!!!!

my biggest regret is that i didnt try accupuncture... it seems to be a miracle cure, anyone ive found with HG wh tried it has had pretty amazing results! I just couldnt bare the thought at the time of going there, lying still etc, bleughhhhhhh... next time ill defo be trying it the fist time i throw up!


----------



## Creep

Thank you, yes I'm going for acupuncture next Monday, so long as i get the all clear its a viable pregnancy. She seems to think she can 'significantly reduce' any sickness. I'm not convinced but will try anything! Only thing is she wants me to go every week but no way can I afford that! :lol:

I'll let you know how it goes!!!


----------



## Lea8198

Hi Creep. I really hope this works for you I really do. Loads of luck. I have heard so many good things about acupuncture. Be sure to let us know how it goes :)

nikkip, how are you feeling now. Are things letting up or still going downhill? I hope you are going uphill!


----------



## Lea8198

Aaisrie said:


> I'm so happy to have found something that works. I felt sick this morning and was heaving but quickly got my tablet down me so it's kicking in now. I can't believe people complain about "normal" MS because that's what I'm having now and it's easy peasy!! LOL

Are we still in normal MS land? I hope so :) xxx


----------



## Aaisrie

YES! I've been a bit more "off" today but am picking up a bit this evening. Managed to go and visit my FIL with Saraya so that was a great thing as he hadn't seen her since Christmas. Really glad to only have to deal with feeling shitty rather than feeling dead!!! :] How're you feeling??


----------



## lilgemsy

Hey :)
Im Gem and I suffer from hyperemesis.
I had a tonsilectomy on Aug 4th without knowing I was pregnant and after that the sickness started and hasnt ever stopped! Thats how I found out I was pregnant haha :)
Up to 20 weeks pregnant I was in hospital for a few days every 2 weeks to be rehydrated. However from 20 weeks + the sickness has died down a little. Its still there just not as much (thank god!) 
Ive been able to return back to work and actually work a whole shift without having to run to the loos to be sick!
Ive even started to gain the weight now rather than lose it, too, which makes me alot happier as the weight loss really made me worry!
However the past few days, its returned quite badly again.
Midwife has said to expect it to get a bit worse again though in the final trimester as the level of hormones increases again :(

Anyone who says pregnancy is a beautiful thing has clearly never suffered from this! Haha!


----------



## Creep

I went to the GP this morning to get a prescription for my ondansetron as per my consultant's plan and the GP bristled and then made a point of telling me exactly how expensive it is! No need really, love! :wacko:


----------



## Lea8198

Creep they did that to me and even made a prescription out for phenegan and told me to try that before getting the ondanestron. Yeah right. The phenegan prescription went in the bin and i got the ondanestron straight away. £66 per box apparently!

Hi gem, sorry to hear you have had it so bad :( This makes me feel bad for moaning! 

I am on ondanestron and metochlopromide 3 times a day but i still feel nauseas all the time. Right now I just want to throw up. The tablets are stopping me from being sick luckily but this constant nausea is driving me insane. How do these tablets work for everyone else? Are you still being sick? I just want to feel normal again. I have not eaten a meal in 7 weeks :( I hate this......


----------



## Creep

Lea8198 said:


> Creep they did that to me and even made a prescription out for phenegan and told me to try that before getting the ondanestron. Yeah right. The phenegan prescription went in the bin and i got the ondanestron straight away. £66 per box apparently!
> 
> Hi gem, sorry to hear you have had it so bad :( This makes me feel bad for moaning!
> 
> I am on ondanestron and metochlopromide 3 times a day but i still feel nauseas all the time. Right now I just want to throw up. The tablets are stopping me from being sick luckily but this constant nausea is driving me insane. How do these tablets work for everyone else? Are you still being sick? I just want to feel normal again. I have not eaten a meal in 7 weeks :( I hate this......

Yeah after moaning about the cost of ondansetron the GP also wrote out a prescription for oral cyclizine! Talk about the sublime to the ridiculous! 

I'm sorry you're feeling so bad still, the constant nausea can be just as crippling as the vomiting. I was bed bound with it, couldn't watch tv as the colours and shapes would make me vomit. I couldn't read or have someone read to me as i could smell the ink on the paper and that made me sick! It's not much of a life is it? Are you taking B6 or anything like that? Reeeeeeally hope you start to improve soon hun.


----------



## Aaisrie

I agree girls, my nausea was full force yesterday and I could barely stand. The smell of myself was making me heave! Changing my DD nappy... well eugh!


----------



## sugarcube84

Hi i havent posted before and im not pg or even planning on TTC just yet so i feel like a bit of a fraud coming in here but i had HG in my first Pg it started at exactly 6 weeks and continued untill about 22 weeks, i was off work for 12 weeks, lost 1 1/2 stone and generally felt poo if i could start eating a packet of plain crisps by the time desperate houswives was on e4 (about 3pm) i knew i was having a good day. 

I managed to avoid going to hospital but only because they didnt test my urine as im sure that having lost that much weight in such a short period of time i would have been burning off my fat (ketones etc) after 22 weeks i stopped being so sick but still felt nauseaus and had to snack constantly to keep it at bay but at least i could eat!!

The thing is that i noticed that a lot of you are/were medicated i went to the doctors every 2 weeks from being 6 weeks to get sick notes and i was given a condesending nod and told it was a good sign!! another doctor gave me a perscription for a travel sickness tab which didnt make any difference and refused to try anything else and didnt give me a repeat. If i decide to do it again how do you think i could convince them to try something else or should i try to change doctors, that arent the best as my husband (astmatic) still hasnt had a flu jab and lo was given a bottle of full antibiotics when he was 8 days old with no instructions as to how long the course should be i could have been giving them to him for 30+ days if i waited for the bottle to run out!!!

Thanks i hope everyone feels better soon! x


----------



## Creep

Hi sugarcube! You're not a fraud at all, you're actually very sensible thinking ahead with your history. If I were you I'd change your GP, a supportive GP is absolutely essential in dealing with HG. You need to get a written plan in place before you TTC if you have a history of such bad sickness. You can also ask to see an obstetric consultant for a preonception appointment. I've got a full A4 plan in my notes which states is not to be deferred from by anyone without consulting me or my consultant first. When faced with those condasending GPs I just whip my plan out from my bag and they have to comply, albeit reluctantly! It does give you the courage to face HG again knowing that it's there. 

Wishing you all the very best for the future! :)


----------



## sugarcube84

Thanks for the advice and a (quiet) congratulations! I must admit not being totally happy with my gp when i saw him at 8 weeks he gave me a perscription and said if that didnt work there were others he could try so i went back at 10 weeks, even though they hadnt worked, feeling optimistic when he said he wouldnt try anything else i almost cried (but probably wouldnt have had enough fluid to!!!) I would love another baby lo is 9 1/2 months and i have almost got my head around being that ill again but i dont think enough was done to help me. I know work would let me work from home so if it could just be kept under control enough for me to be able to read on a laptop i will be ok.


----------



## Kitty23

Creep said:


> Hello ladies :)
> 
> I've just found out I'm pregnant following 2 ectopic pregnancies and a tube removal, so I'm ecstatic to be pregnant again. However I did also have a miscarriage at 10 weeks following 4 weeks of hell from HG. I'm a midwife but I was completely unprepared for it, it hit me like a sledgehammer. I literally went from being fine at 5+5 weeks to being a complete mess the next day. If I'd been a dog they would have shot me and put me out my misery!
> 
> I'm still waiting for my scan to confirm it's not ectopic but once that stress is over I've then got the stress of waiting for the HG to return which I'm convinced it will. Last time I had 3 admissions ranging from a few days to a week and a half, was vomiting every half hour, lost well over a stone and pretty much wanted to die! I do have a great plan from my wonderful consultant to proceed straight to ondansetron if the vomiting becomes uncontrollable, no messing about trying cyclizine or anything else first, and steroids earlier than later if needed.
> 
> I'm taking B6 and trying to rest as much as I can in preparation but would be grateful for any other tips as to things I can do to help myself?
> 
> Gentle hugs to you all. You can't truly understand the hell of HG unless you've experienced it yourself!

aww big congrats :) Well done for having a consultant you gives you zofran! I was admitted numerous times ( had HG for the whole 34 weeks) and only once given 7 tablets of zofran after begging for it. It was the best 7 days ever! 

I really have no advice but I hope that the zofran sorts you out :hugs: xxx


----------



## Creep

Thank you Kitty! :)

I've just picked up my prescription and got read the riot act by the pharmacist for ages in front of everyone about the risks of taking medication in pregnancy. Feel really guilty, like a terrible mother already and the baby isn't even born yet! This was after being made to feel guilty by the GP about the cost of ondansetron to the NHS! No one should be made to feel guilty for having hyperemesis, they should be supported and helped! 

I'm not going to take anything unless I really really have to, of course I'm not. But if I get to the stage I when before then I won't hesitate and I'm not going to be made to feel worse than I already do! I know they have to do their job, I really do. I understand the potential risks but also the BENEFITS to the mother of taking antiemetics in pregnancy! 

Ooh sorry for the rant but I feel rotten now and the sickness hasn't even kicked in yet! :haha:


----------



## Lea8198

That sucks! I am fed up of hearing the same thing...it's so expensive. You know what? It's the only thing that makes me feel slightly human and if i don't take it I am a wreck! It annoys me that they try to put a price on our health! I wish they could feel what hyperemesis felt like just for 24 hours (that would be enough) so they could understand what it's like to need medication as much as we do. I have not eaten a meal in 7 weeks. I have lost 14lbs in weight in 6 weeks. How dare they try to make us feel guilty!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Sorry for the rant but that angered me. I am so sorry you had to experience that. I am however, really happy you have the ondansetron. Let us know how it helps. It helps me until around 4pm but from 4pm the nausea is severe. It has stopped the vomitting but the nausea has not let up. 12.5 weeks....I wish i could fast forward a couple of months. I have everything tightly crossed for you x

How is everyone else?


----------



## Aaisrie

I threw him out, totally sick of his attitude telling me to stop moaning, you wanted to be pregnant so just get on with it... I threw him out. I'm feeling SO SICK, threw up already. He pushed past me throwing his elbow into my back which pushed me into the rocking chair which unfortunately sits at womb height. Really crampy now, dont know if its the stress or the chair... Time to be a single mum again... it's just really scary thinking about trying to do this alone with the HG... I'm so exhausted and I'm trying to make dinner for Saraya... eugh He's always had an agressive attitude but never been physical until a few months ago he grabbed my arms and tried to restrain me [for no reason other than we were arguing, I wasn't doing anything to make him do that] I think the scary thing is as well I left my abusive exhusband and I'm like WTF? He stood there and told me he didn't put his elbow out?? Emmm yes I elbowed myself into the chair right? I'm just upset, angry... angry he didn't TRY and stay, that he didn't fight for me, for us. The whole fucking lot.


----------



## Lea8198

Aaisrie said:


> I threw him out, totally sick of his attitude telling me to stop moaning, you wanted to be pregnant so just get on with it... I threw him out. I'm feeling SO SICK, threw up already. He pushed past me throwing his elbow into my back which pushed me into the rocking chair which unfortunately sits at womb height. Really crampy now, dont know if its the stress or the chair... Time to be a single mum again... it's just really scary thinking about trying to do this alone with the HG... I'm so exhausted and I'm trying to make dinner for Saraya... eugh He's always had an agressive attitude but never been physical until a few months ago he grabbed my arms and tried to restrain me [for no reason other than we were arguing, I wasn't doing anything to make him do that] I think the scary thing is as well I left my abusive exhusband and I'm like WTF? He stood there and told me he didn't put his elbow out?? Emmm yes I elbowed myself into the chair right? I'm just upset, angry... angry he didn't TRY and stay, that he didn't fight for me, for us. The whole fucking lot.

Oh Aaisrie I am close to tears here for you. HG is hard enough to cope with as it is let alone having to deal with this. You poor thing. You DO NOT need this pregnant or not. He needs to be there for you right now. This is just not fair. I am so sorry ((((((((((hugs))))))))))). Can you call your midwife just so you and bubs can be checked over? It might help to talk to someone too.

We are here if you need us xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Aaisrie

Thank you so so much Lea, that was such a sweet reply. I'm due to see my MW on Monday anyways so I'll probably just wait... I'll check baby's heartbeat on the doppler later once I'm calmer and hopefully everything will be okay. He's just an asshole... plain and simple


----------



## Lea8198

I never like to make a judgement on someone else without knowing them but he sure sounds like one!!!!!!! 10 minutes on the doppler will calm you down a little. I just really feel for you right now. Do you have friends/family that can step in and help you out? You need lots of support and some hugs!!!!!!!! xxx


----------



## Aaisrie

I'm on my way to hospital with +3 ketones so hopefully won't be kept in but she told me to bring stuff to stay in... Eugh


----------



## Lea8198

I was in there Thursday night with the same thing but due to the norovirus running riot in my hospital I was sent home again. I hope they send you home too! Let us know how you get on x

How you feeling today?


----------



## Aaisrie

Nope lea being kept in, they've told me I'm def not getting home tomorrow :(


----------



## NIfirsttimer

Aaisrie said:


> I threw him out, totally sick of his attitude telling me to stop moaning, you wanted to be pregnant so just get on with it... I threw him out. I'm feeling SO SICK, threw up already. He pushed past me throwing his elbow into my back which pushed me into the rocking chair which unfortunately sits at womb height. Really crampy now, dont know if its the stress or the chair... Time to be a single mum again... it's just really scary thinking about trying to do this alone with the HG... I'm so exhausted and I'm trying to make dinner for Saraya... eugh He's always had an agressive attitude but never been physical until a few months ago he grabbed my arms and tried to restrain me [for no reason other than we were arguing, I wasn't doing anything to make him do that] I think the scary thing is as well I left my abusive exhusband and I'm like WTF? He stood there and told me he didn't put his elbow out?? Emmm yes I elbowed myself into the chair right? I'm just upset, angry... angry he didn't TRY and stay, that he didn't fight for me, for us. The whole fucking lot.


oh hun.. im so sorry you are dealing with this crap ontop of being so ill.. it must be SO hard. All i will say is that you NEED people around you being supportive and empathetic, and if he cant do that for you, then you did right to boot him out.. 
my offer still stands. im literally 10 mins down the road from you and if you need ANYTHING please please PLEASE call me. im only in work a few hours a week and i dont mine one bit helping you out, even if its just a chat and some company. i mean it now!!!!!
huge hugs. HUGE HUGS!!!
k xxx


----------



## Aaisrie

Kat bring my bread to the ulster!!! I didn't know you were near me, I thought you were in Belfast!!! I'm frigging stuck back in Neely again... Dr said def not out tomorrow which is rubbish..


----------



## NIfirsttimer

pmd ya xx


----------



## lilgemsy

Ughh off work with vomiting again today. Its really getting worse again!
Was up all night hugging the loo haha. :/ 
Hope it stops or eases off soon because I dont fancy going back up the hospital!
I was only there on Thursday! (different problems T_T lol)


----------



## Creep

First day feeling realllllly nauseous today. So frightened as all those old feelings have come flooding back as I remember how dreadful it was.

I've got my first acupuncture session this afternoon so fingers crossed it will help. Because I'm not vomiting yet I feel I should be eating and drinking but I feel so rubbish I don't even want to leave my bed, which makes me feel worse cos my tummy is empty! It's a viscous circle. 

Gentle hugs to all those suffering at the moment. :hugs:


----------



## Aaisrie

I got IV zofran, wow what a difference!!!! I was able to have soup at lunch after having nothing by mouth since 3:30pm yesterday!!!


----------



## Creep

Bleurgh ladies I'm feeling sorry for myself. :(

Sickness started Tuesday night when I was 5+4, exactly the same as last time. Proper projectile Exorcist type vomiting. I was so scared and immediately started telling my husband I couldn't do it all again. I took some oral cyclizine which came right up again so started on the ondansetron, which stopped the vomiting and allowed me to go to bed and rest.

Wednesday I spent the whole day lying in bed. I continued with ondanstron so only vomited once (bliss!) but the nausea was crushing. I couldn't even sit up in bed or the room would spin. I dozed most of the day away as it was the only way to get relief from the nausea. About 4pm I felt well enough to have a shower and nibble some toast but I later noticed my urine was very dark. When I tested it there were a lot of ketones so I called my consultant and he said come in right away for iv fluids. :dohh:

Once in hospital they pushed about 4 litres of fluid through me overnight so I felt a lot better by morning and by afternoon my headache had gone and I ate some lunch. My ketones had also gone so they disconnected my iv and let me go home last night. I'm sure I'll be back for rehydration again though as the nausea makes me struggle to drink sometimes.

The ondansetron is still stopping the vomiting but he nausea is still pretty vile. My greatest fear now is what happens if the ondansetron stops working. Has this happened to anyone? I'm sure it will mean steroids but I had a pretty nasty reaction to them last time. The worst thing is I'm only 6 weeks, there's just so far to go!

Big hugs to every suffering at the moment, thinking of you all.


----------



## Aaisrie

I've just been put on it too and they told me the next thing would be steroids

So sorry yours so rough, I'm getting home today.


----------



## Lea8198

Hi creep, you sound exactly like me! I am on Ondanseton and have been since 7 weeks. It keeps the vomotting at bay but the nausea was crippling!!!!!! I have not eaten a meal in 8 weeks now. I live on dry toast, crisps and plain biscuits. Ondansetron has been brilliant. Has it taken the nausea away, no, has it stopped me losing more weight and being sick, yes. Did the vomitting break through? Not for me. I am now 13 weeks and I have to say (but i'm afraid to!) that things are starting to look up a little. Ondansetron now seems to be taking a big chunck of the nausea away too so I am not feeling as bad as I was and I am able to drink at least with some nibbles. The last 8 weeks have been a nightmare but this easing up is unusal for me (3rd child) but i think it is due to the wonder drug that has saved my sanity. They are very good tablets and nothing worked for me previous 2 times. This has been brilliant.

Sorry to hear you are feeling rough. I was almost admitted a week yesterday but due to the norovirus they wanted me at home. I was able to drink a little and i made a real effort to drink myself so I kept myself out. I do now however have a chest infection so I am on antibiotics for that. The joys.

Aaisrie, how are you doing? Have you only just been put on Ondansetron? Let us know how you do with them. I hope they help you. Are you still in hospital? How long did they keep you in?

I hope things start looking up for everyone. This period is trully awful x


----------



## Aaisrie

Lea I was brought in Sunday night and they put me on IV ondansetron then moved me onto oral. Was discharged Wednesday but before I got home I started bleeding heavily so they brought me back and readmitted me. They want to keep me a couple more days but I just want to go home! The ondansetron are working wonders for me, o ly taking them twice a day and am able to eat and drink :)


----------



## Creep

Thank you Lea, your post gave me a lot of hope. I should focus on the positives that ondansetron is giving me rather than the negative that it MIGHT stop working. Because of the tablets I'm sat here sipping a glass of milk. Milk! Although the nausea is evil I'm not vomiting every half hour from morning til night like last time.

I hate having to take the tablets though. I'm only 6 weeks and I'm scared of the damage I could do. I wish I knew why some women were like this and others breeze through pregnancy with no sickness at all! It just seems so unfair! Ideally I'd like to hibernate now until I'm about 18 weeks! :sleep:


----------



## Lea8198

Aasarie, has the bleeding stopped? Sorry to hear you have had to go through that :( I hope they can let you home really soon! You must be climbing the walls.

Creep, I know what you mean, it's just nice to sit with a glass of juice or water and be able to drink it in 30 minutes. A few weeks ago i could not finish a glass in a whole day. That is all thanks to ondansetron for me  The day i eat a meal I will celebrate but so far can only muster crisps and biscuits. I did think it had stopped working a week ago but the sickness never came back....it was just horrendous nausea. I have everything crossed it works for you throughout x

Like you, I want to hibernate until say 20 weeks. It is torture feeling like this all the time x

I am just so weak and tired from it all.....i could sleep for weeks...


----------



## Aaisrie

Still bleeding but there's nothing they can do so there's no point in them keeping me in. Just having a relaxing bath. I'm near enough on bed rest, I've to take it easy, put my feet up and only do what's necessary!! On the plus side I got great scan pics including seeing what is more than likely a wee willy winky!!!


----------



## Lea8198

Aaisrie said:


> Still bleeding but there's nothing they can do so there's no point in them keeping me in. Just having a relaxing bath. I'm near enough on bed rest, I've to take it easy, put my feet up and only do what's necessary!! On the plus side I got great scan pics including seeing what is more than likely a wee willy winky!!!

Oh wow, how exciting!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Let us know when you get out. Take it easy :hugs:


----------



## lilgemsy

Ughh iron tablets do not help when you have hyperemesis!
Bleugh.


----------



## Aaisrie

Lea I got out last night. Still bleeding but they've told me if it gets heavier or I start cramping again I've to go back in. My placenta is totally covering the cervix but they won't diagnose placenta previa as it's still too early and could move up as the uterus grows. I hope it does as I would have to have a section if it stays there.
Creep I hope you feel a bit more relief soon :(


----------



## Creep

Oof I'm pretty much bed bound with nausea now. Ondanstron is controlling the vomiting still but I'm gagging and dry heaving a lot more now so I'm terrified soon the sickness will break through.

I'm also so constipated from the ondanstron, which doesn't help! :(

Some days I think I just can't do this. My husband says focus on the prize at the end but it feels a million miles away. :cry:

Aaisrie, fingers crossed your placenta will move up as your uterus grows, plenty of time for it to do so!


----------



## Aaisrie

Creep I've spent the past 3 days in bed with my piles, I've been in agony... Like screamin in agony. My MIL even commented that I went through natural labour and didn't make that much noise. I feel like I've had 3 days of babies head crowning in my bum. :(


----------



## Pixoletta

I hope you guys feel better soon ^^ Completely understand what you're going through. My hyperemesis didn't stop til i was around 23 weeks pregnant from week 5. Now i just have horrible sickness and nausea. Stay strong!


----------



## Lea8198

Aaisrie so glad you are home :) I too have my fingers crossed that your placenta moves up soon x

Creep, you poor thing. We all know exactly you are feeling. You are at a tough stage now as your hormones start climbing. I really feel for you :( I have spent the last 2 weeks constipated too and had big trouble passing what was there. I am going once a week and then really stuggle. It's not very nice at all. 

I am sooooooo tired and fed up. The nausea is making me so moody and miserable. I have such a short fuse and I am so angry all the time. I am not myself and I hate feeling like this :( I am weak from not eating in 8 weeks. I have no energy and i am struggling to look after my 2 kids. I feel pretty useless :(


----------



## NIfirsttimer

just popping in with some big hugs for you girls... keep going, you are all doing great, and let me know if i can help in any way xxxxxxxxx


----------



## nikkip

Lea8198 sorry to see your still feeling poorly. i was put on buccastem which helped the vomiting. my hypremeisis has finally gone but i still get slight bouts of uncomfortableness. #

i got to a stage where i was in a really dark place and felt very very ill. finally after a scare having blackouts the midwife came around and advised that i get away from my house go somewhere else. so i took little one and went to my mums in london for a week. it helped as i was somewhere different and my mind was off everything. i feel better in my self and have finally started to accept the pregnancy.

i really really hope that all of you feel better and am thinking of you all even if i forget to post on here. and if anyone wants to talk please feel free to pm me. 

xxxx


----------



## Aaisrie

Wish mine had gone after I spent my whole birthday [Friday] throwing up from start to finish.... :( Fortunately I got my ondansetron down me the next day so the vomiting stopped.


----------



## oboeverity

Hi ladies,
It doesn't feel like so long since I was last here. My DS was born 7 months ago, and I had HG with him. Mother nature has a wonderful way of making you forget, and here I am again. I'm about 7 weeks, and the nasuea is stopping me from being a human being. I can't function. I daren't open my mouth for fear of disgracing myself... I feel awful... i've been signed off work for a fortnight, to see where it gets me.
xxx


----------



## Kitty23

Creep said:


> Oof I'm pretty much bed bound with nausea now. Ondanstron is controlling the vomiting still but I'm gagging and dry heaving a lot more now so I'm terrified soon the sickness will break through.
> 
> I'm also so constipated from the ondanstron, which doesn't help! :(
> 
> Some days I think I just can't do this. My husband says focus on the prize at the end but it feels a million miles away. :cry:
> 
> Aaisrie, fingers crossed your placenta will move up as your uterus grows, plenty of time for it to do so!

I know exactly how you feel. People kept telling me to focus on having two lovely babies, they just dont get HG at all. 

I had HG right up until 10 mins before the c section. Sometimes I forget how bad it was, it feels like it was too horrid to be real. 

But you will get there, all you girls will. Not much help I know. The only thing that helped me was going in hospital and having a drip. :hugs:xxx


----------



## Creep

Hi ladies!

I got out of hospital on Saturday after a week on the antenatal ward. My oral ondansetron stopped working and I was ketotic so had to go in for rehydration and have the ondansetron iv instead. Finally got it under control though, although my iron levels are dropping due to having vomited so much blood due to a Mallory Weiss tear in my oesophagus. Generally feeling very sorry for myself! But they let me home but I'm now having to inject myself in the bum 3 times a day with ondansetron and ranitadine. It's awful but means I can be at home.

I've been feeling very low indeed as well. Some days I feel I can't go on, it seems never ending. I have a horrid feeling I'll be sick all the way through and it's so isolating and depressing. I try keep focused on the outcome but it's hard. One thing I know is that I will never have another baby after this one, which makes me sad as I always wanted a big family and hyperemesis has robbed me of that. However I know I also have a great deal to be thankful for.

Hang in there ladies. :hugs:


----------



## Aaisrie

Awww poor you Creep... I'm glad you're home even with the injections.

I had a fantastic day yesterday and thought it might have been a turning point until I woke this morning feeling really sick. Fortunately I haven't been sick YET!


----------



## LadyGecko

HI ladies, I'm stacey I have been suffering from hyperemesis since 3 weeks :( Ive been hospitalised twice for fluids and anti sickness injections and the hospital consultant finally gave me some tablets that help sometimes although I'm still sick 4/5 times a day, im so glad im not alone....Ive only just found the thread xxx


----------



## Sideways 8

Hi guys! I'm not sure if I belong in this thread or not, since I've not been officially diagnosed with hyperemesis but I am absolutely miserable. I've been sick 24/7 since about 5 weeks along, almost went to the ER earlier this week and again today, thank goodness I tried just one more time to keep something down and it stayed down, at least long enough to give me some nutrition.

Sometimes ginger ale helps and sometimes it hurts my stomach. Same with any drink... Gatorade, water, etc. And occasionally I have a good day where I just feel only slightly nauseous, but usually the day after that I get "payback" lol (if that's even funny?? lol)

For those of you that believe in prayer, I will pray for each of you, and I ask that you also please pray for me!! Like one of the other posters said, I doubt I will have any more children (this is my first) because this experience is causing me great depression, to the point today I admitted to my husband that I don't even want to be pregnant anymore. And now, he's pissed at me. *Sigh* I wish he would just understand what it's like to feel like this, and he would know why I'm getting so down!!! Of course I want the baby, we tried so hard for it, but I can't help but feel a little resentment from time to time.

:hugs: :flower: to all of you brave, brave ladies. I could use some support myself. :cry:


----------



## Creep

Aww gentle hugs to you, the emotions you're describing sound very normal to me! Hyperemesis is evil, you're often so dehydrated your brain doesn't function properly and you think thoughts you would never in a million years think if you were well. It is also very isolating and depressing, no one can understand unless they've been there themselves. Hang in there and get help early, don't struggle on and suffer in silence as it needs quick and aggressive intervention.

Well I'm 12 weeks today but only got out of hospital again last night after another 5 days stuck in hospital being rehydrated after getting in a mess again at home. Really didn't want to go in but I had no choice! Feeling ok at the moment but I'm frightened to eat or drink much in case I set the vomiting off again but I know that's the worse thing I can do. Just praying I start to slowly improve now I'm 12 weeks, I'm desperate to get out and about again.

One good thing about being in hospital was they scanned me and I got loads of photos of our baby who was moving LOADS and she dated me 3 days further than I thought which was a huge boost. :)

Hang in there ladies. 

:hugs:


----------



## Aaisrie

Yay for the pics Creep.. I nearly ended up in hospital at the weekend... still not good.. Ketones baddddd... Can't believe I'm 20w and still going through this :[ Have my big scan on Friday... Hopefully I can stay out of hospital that long although I'm doubting it at this point...


----------



## Creep

Aaisrie said:


> Yay for the pics Creep.. I nearly ended up in hospital at the weekend... still not good.. Ketones baddddd... Can't believe I'm 20w and still going through this :[ Have my big scan on Friday... Hopefully I can stay out of hospital that long although I'm doubting it at this point...

You poor thing, you really are suffering bad. :(

Hopefully the scan will give you a lovely boost. Go to hospital for fluids if you need to, I know it's horrid but if you struggle on you end up having to stay in even longer as it takes that bit longer to rehydrate! Will say a little prayer you improve soon.


----------



## Aaisrie

I know exactly what you are saying.. I had my DD 2 yr HV appt this morning so I wanted to be here for it and then when I take her to nursery tomorrow at 1pm then her nana is picking her up and taking her overnight so I'm thinking if I can get through to 1pm tomorrow and then see how I am... Take each day etc etc


----------



## Aaisrie

Uk people

radio 4 at 9pm tonight there is a show on morning sickness/hg!!! Tune in!!!


----------



## Sideways 8

Hi everyone. My spirits are a bit better today. And I feel better too, for now. I have all of you ladies in my prayers. I am definitely not as sick as you guys are, but when I am sick I feel like I'm dying, lol. :flower: to everyone

Besides Zofran (ondansetron), has anyone else found anything that helps a bit? Sorry if that's been asked before. I have a friend who is about as far along as me, and the doc gave her Phenergan (phentermine I think) to take at night time, since it makes you sooo drowsy.


----------



## Aaisrie

I was given phenergan earlier in this pregnancy [before I was put on the ondansetron] and it did nothing for my sickness at all just made me sleep at night which was pointless because I was sleeping anyways...

Staying still and not moving seems to work for me!! LOL Although I've heard reflexology and accupuncture has helped a lot of ladies too!


----------



## Creep

Aaisrie said:


> Uk people
> 
> radio 4 at 9pm tonight there is a show on morning sickness/hg!!! Tune in!!!

Oh I missed this, any good?


----------



## Aaisrie

Creep it's being replayed at 4:30 today and you can listen to it on podcast/iplayer now! It was very good. I've been chatting with Lauren [she talks in the middle of it] on facebook, there was some stuff which you just knew but other stuff was really interesting!

https://www.bbc.co.uk/programmes/b00yyhvv << you can listen to it there now


----------



## Sideways 8

Hi everyone, hope everyone is doing ok. I'm in the US so I didn't get to hear the radio broadcast but I see the hyperlink and will check it out when I have some time. I have sent my DH to go get me some food. Today has been a relatively good day I guess.

:hugs: to everyone and I hope you feel better very soon.


----------



## Aaisrie

Glad you're having a good day Sideways


----------



## Lea8198

Hi everyone. I just wanted to pop in and see what was going on. I am sorry to see so many of you still suffering. Sorry to the new girls who have just found this thread too :( It really is horrible.

I can safely say, as with DD and DS I am now HG free. I am 19 weeks and have just about started eating again. I am off the ondansetron and apart from the odd bouts of nausea I am feeling so much better. I did not eat a meal in 13 weeks. I have now had 3 meals in the last few days. I am so proud of myself. Tonight I have actually COOKED a meal. My husband said he was not sure I was ever going to eat or cook a meal again! I have to admit, I had my doubts myself!

I hope you all come and join me on the other side. It has got to let up soon. It just has too. Love and strength to you all xxx

Aaisrie thank you for that link. I am going to listen to it in a mo :)


----------



## Aaisrie

Lea I'm so happy for you and horrendously jealous!! <3


----------



## Sideways 8

Hurray Lea! I can't wait to join you either. :hugs: Glad you are feeling much better!

Well, I think I'm just going to have to stop bragging about feeling better because everytime I do that, I jinx it! I woke up at 1:30am last night, sick... fought it as long as I could while I went into the kitchen to find my Zofran bottle, and as soon as that little pill hit my tongue I lost it... in the kitchen sink! GROSS!!! After that all was over I was able to take another Zofran and promptly get back to sleep and today has been a yucky day again :(

I miss my appetite :(


----------



## Creep

Well after getting out of hospital on Monday I've had a great week! I don't want to speak too soon and I am still taking my injections but I've only vomited in the mornings this week and felt less zombie-fied. Even managing to eat and drink fairly well. Had my first cup of coffee in 7 weeks yesterday. I'm not getting my hopes up as I know it might return with a vengeance but fingers crossed I might even be able to leave the house for a walk with husband this weekend! 

Hope everyone is hanging in there at least. :hugs:


----------



## Sideways 8

Hi Creep, glad you're doing better! hurray! Me... getting worse again nooooo :cry:
I've been trying to choke down some crackers, ugh. I'm so tired of crackers. And now I'm working on a peanut butter sandwich... oh my. Right before I swallow any food I start to gag!!! Sorry if TMI

*sigh*
ready for this to be over. Starting to get depressed again.


----------



## BABY76

I'm so glad I found this thread as I have been feeling really alone.
A little back ground on me - I had bad sickness between 5 - 15 weeks (sick between 6-15 times a day but could eat fruit) 

Had a couple of good weeks 15 - 18 where i started eating again 

Then from 18 weeks i have been terrible again. Sick about 5+ times a day can't keep food down or fluid in large quantities. But really struggling to eat as the smell of food makes me wretch.

I have been given some anti-sick tablets by the doctor but don't seem to work :nope:

During the first tri i lost 13lb now in the past 9 days i have lost another 9lb.


Today I have had 2 pints of water (which proceeded to come back up:dohh:) a glass of luckazade (which stayed down :happydance:) & Some melon & kiwi (which came back up)

What food are getting you through this sick time?
How do you all feel in yourself?
Are you working?


----------



## Creep

Walked into town with my husband this morning for a coffee (first time I've left the house in weeks) and now I feel crap! Totally pooped. I got a whiff of someones cigarette smoke and nearly puked right there in the street. I'm going to go for an afternoon nap now to try and shake it off. 

Hugs to you all.


----------



## BABY76

I find sleeping is my only cure...when i'm asleep i don't feel or be sick :sleep:

I wish I had the energy to go somewhere with my husband I feel such a bore now a days as I don't want to go out incase I smell something that makes me sick or i'm just sick there and then.


----------



## Aaisrie

Awwww Creep well at least you got out for a while!!

Baby sweets are the only thing that I can eat :[


----------



## BABY76

3 glasses of lukazade, 3 chunks of cheese and a bit of chicken (kept all that down)...Today has been a good day.

How are you all feeling?


----------



## Sideways 8

today is a better day. I don't know what it is about Unisom, but when I take one at night time before bed, I wake up with nearly no nausea at all. Then I can eat breakfast and keep it down and pray the rest of the day stays well.
My biggest upset lately has been gas. Very painful gas, no matter what I eat!! And I think sometimes it hurts so bad I confuse nausea with the gas... I have to take a Gas-X or two to calm it down a little... otherwise I'm off-gassing for hours! lol Well and not to mention I still am taking the Zofran regardless.
Anyway it's 5pm where I'm at so I need to try to find something to eat, not sure what that will be yet as I still don't really have an appetite for anything.


----------



## BABY76

I could be wrong but it seems other countries are more clued up on HG.

My tablets don't seem to work but seems like I best keep taking them.


----------



## BABY76

Well today I can't even get out of bed :0(
I've gotten up once to be sick (well retch, as I had an empty tummy)
I'm debating weather to phone NHS Direct or hold out till tomorrow and go to the doctors??
I'm keeping luckazade down 2-3 glasses a day so hope I'm not dehydrated but not convinced as only peeing 3-4 times a day still.

Hope your all having a better day.


----------



## Aaisrie

Unless you haven't kept anything down in 24 hrs they told me to stay at home and try sipping fluids


----------



## BABY76

Aaisrie said:


> Unless you haven't kept anything down in 24 hrs they told me to stay at home and try sipping fluids

I'm sure something must of stayed down. 
Thanks, sorry for the delayed reply only just got up :wacko:

:flower:


----------



## Aaisrie

That's okay, I'm back in hospital with ketones +4 again so hoping I get out by Tuesday as it's dd birthday :(


----------



## BABY76

I'm so sorry to hear your back in hospital. You on iv?

I've just got back from hospital and I ketones ++, so been sent home with new anti sickness tablets (buccastem). Fingers crossed. If I'm still being sick in 3 hours got to go back.


----------



## Aaisrie

Yup, 2+ is okay, I was at 2+ all week this week some places will admit at 3+ but it's automatic admission at 4+.
yea I've got my hartmanns going now, then saline then pabrinex then see whether I need more. Normally it takes at least 5 bags before I get home...


----------



## Creep

Ahh hun, I'm so sorry you're back in, that sucks. I started puking last night as well so crossing everything I'm not headed back. Luckily I have a great consultant who let's me go in when I feel things are starting to spiral out of control, regardless of of whether I have ketones yet or not. You must feel dreadful with ++++, I know. Hopefully you'll start feeling better and be out for your LOs birthday.


----------



## Aaisrie

Well all 6 admissions have been +4 for me!!! I've forgotten what it's like to NOT feel rotten!!! I think the difficulty with baby only being +2 is she's not dehydrated enough to even diagnose HG whereas you're already diagnosed so they obviously know how you go. I think going to my 20w scan on Friday put me back in here. Controlling +2 all week and then the worry/excitement of the scan knocked me off the rails again!
Hope you regain control and don't end up back in. The girl in the bed next to me went into labour last night and the 2 opposite me are in early labour now so there's major gas and air going on over here!!


----------



## MilosMommy7

i'm a little late coming into the thread. i've had it with both pregnancies and it was hell :( so i guess i'm just joining to lend some support :)


----------



## lilgemsy

I managed to go like a week without spewing but today its back and worse than ever atm.
Hoping that in the time I havent spewed then Ive consumed enough food and drink to keep me hydrated though, if you get me!
Dont fancy a trip to the hospital... Im contagious (with shingles) so not really supposed to go there anyways.


----------



## Aaisrie

I'm back home again... thank God. For lent I'm giving up HG.


----------



## Sideways 8

Aaisrie I love it, lol. I had a good week too, lilgemsy, until today, now I'm getting payback for that ugh. Sorry this is so short but I really need a nap!!


----------



## lilgemsy

ive been admitted with +4.... isolation room ftl!


----------



## Aaisrie

Hope you get out soon...

I'm so constipated.. eugh zofran is evil to my bum... I have an angry pile and rectal spasms... NOT HAPPY PERSON.. as if the nausea/vomiting isn't enough for my body to handle!


----------



## lilgemsy

Im home again now. They got my ketones down to 1+ so were happy enough with that to let me go :) 

Aaisrie - hope youre feeling better soon... try drinking orange juice to loosen you up a bit lol.


----------



## Aaisrie

I'm on lax already but the hospitalisations screw it all up so im just getting reestablished again


----------



## jessshakespea

Hello ladies. Never seen this thread before!! I've had the dreaded HG. Was off work until I was 18 weeks, and tried a variety of drugs. Including Metoclopramide which didn't work. Cyclizine works for me. I still take one a day because if I don't it starts up again. I could probably get by but to be quite honest, I have had enough feeling rubbish to last me a lifetime and if one tablet keeps me at just very easily tired then I'm happy. I hate feeling sick more than anything, and I don't see why I should! Thankfully only wound up in hospital once - went from feeling tired after a long week surveying to puking every ten minutes in less than 24 hours. BP through the floor and dehydrated. They let me out after two days on a drip - so I think I've been pretty lucky. 
My first pregnancy I wasn't diagnosed, but probably was dehydrated given how much I was being sick then, lost alot more weight and kept nothing down.
I'm 29 weeks now and feeling human (Yay) I think it's come back a little but nothing like before so fingers crossed.
I feel for everyone who has it especially if it was worse than I've had. Hope you're all feeling better and cuddling cute babies soon xx


----------



## jessshakespea

Just thought I'd mention, the cyclizine made me feel quite weird and have fairly extreme dreams and sweats at first, a bit spacey and palpitations - it wasn't nice. But I did seem to get used to it and the effects gradually decreased. None of the other drugs I tried worked, but as it did work, I didn't try an endless risk.


----------



## Aaisrie

The cyclizine made me really woozy and messed with my head, zofran is the only thing that's worked for me... the prochloropramide worked for about a week but suddenly stopped for some reason. I still relapse even on the zofran though..


----------



## jessshakespea

Poor you :( Yeah woozy definitely. Fortunately like I said it seemed to wear off. I just slept my way through it, in a kind of weird doze until after a couple of weeks or so I was ok with it. Don't know if you can get Zofran here, I was never offered it but I know it's one of the drugs of choice in the US. I'm only sick a couple of times a week now, if I do too much. And my dose is a third of what it was. When I started being sick I got flashbacks from the first pregnancy - can't believe I'd forgotten!! But I think in some ways, getting sick enough to be admitted to hospital meant it was managed much better this time. I went months last time just trying to keep a sip of water and a yoghurt down for 20 minutes at a time.


----------



## Aaisrie

It is available in the UK, they just call it ondansetron most of the time. My GP wouldn't prescribe it, they gave it to me in hospital... even since then I've still had repeated admissions


----------



## lilgemsy

Do any of you throw the anti-sickness tablets back up?
Ive had about 4 different types and with all of them they tend to come back up almost as soon as theyve gone down!
Same goes for iron tablets alot of the time.
My sickness is getting worse by the day again.
Only 5 more weeks to go though and then all of this will be over!


----------



## Aaisrie

I have done! Not nice!! Apparently iron tablets make HG worse from all the blogs I've read online!!


----------



## lilgemsy

Aaisrie said:


> I have done! Not nice!! Apparently iron tablets make HG worse from all the blogs I've read online!!

Yeah, Ive been told that by doctors.
But at one point I had severe anemia so had no choice but to try and take the iron tabs!
Couldnt do right for wrong because I was either letting my iron levels drop or throwing my guts up haha!


----------



## Aaisrie

Oh poor you <3


----------



## TTC DH FIFO

Hi there,

I'm 18 weeks into my pregnancy, expecting twins in August. Since 5 weeks I have been in and out of hospital suffering with HG. I have tried acupuncture and every medication that I'm allowed and nothing has 'gotten rid' of this awful sickness..but i have to say i'm a lot better than i was. I had to resign from work at about 12 weeks, from a job i really loved. 

This last week I just seem to be going backwards and i am feeling very depressed and over this! I dont know how I will survive another 20 weeks of this!

Some words of support would really help :(

xoxo


----------



## Aaisrie

Fifo I'm feeling the same. The zofran have stopped me throwing up mostly but the nausea is so extreme I can barely function. I've been housebound [apart from hospitalisations] since 8w and am nearly 23w... it's so freakin' hard :(


----------



## OliveMartini

Mind if I pop in?

I'm 11 weeks preggo, with my second. My first was a walk in the park! No sickness, nothing. This time not so lucky. I have been perminantly nauseous since week 4. I just had my first weekend in hospital hooked up to several drips as I just couldn't get any food or liquid in me. It was pretty shitty to say the least.

I am starting to get really depressed, I can't cope with the constant nausea. It seems like every time I stand up or get out of bed I am light headed, weak and feel like I'm going to vom. My OH doesn't understand. I feel like he thinks it's all an act so I can get out of doing... anything! He says I don't contribute to the family but I just feel like a can't move!! I really hope this doesn't last straight through to the end cus I don't think I will last! Nor will my relationship with OH. :'(


----------



## Aaisrie

I had the same thing with my OH, he kept telling me that if I got up and did stuff that I'd feel better but I showed him the "helpher.org" website and he started to understand better. Now he looks after me a lot, makes my lunch and dinner, brings me drinks and looks after our 2 yr old as well as doing the housework. The dr's told me that for the majority of people it should be gone by 18-20 weeks, I'm one of the rarer cases that it's continued through. You can make it, I do understand how depressing, upsetting and hard it is but I'm here at 33w, still going through it and telling you there is light at the end of the tunnel. My GP organised for some free nursery care for my daughter to help me out through the day too


----------



## hollyrose

hi, i am 7 weeks pregnant and feel so ill! i'm not actually throwing up a lot but have constant nausea. i had this when pregnant with my dd too (she's 3 now). was off work for 9 weeks with her. it's so debilitating. i'm really starting to resent my dh cause he gets to go on as normal while i can do nothin but sit in the house sleeping and eating, or trying to! i am glad a few of you ladies have said that u feel alone cause i thought it was just me. i think my family r fed up listening to me complaining tho i'm trying really hard not to. i can't look after my dd either, i had to move in with my mum n dad. i feel useless!

sorry for ranting and sorry ur all going through a hard time too. xo


----------



## rainyday

Hi,
mind if I join? I'm 9 wks 4 days and have been sick since 6and a half weeks. Been off work for 3 weeks now. I had MS with my last pregnancy, but it never got this bad! I'm being sick 10 plus times a day, depending on whether I can stay still or not! The hardest part is that I'm looking after my 15 month old, so when hubby is at work I'm retching constantly from chasing him, and feel guilty that he isn't getting out as much as I'd like.
Tried cyclizine, prescribed by hospital, (that was a lovely afternoon sat on a hard chair in a ward, waiting to see doc!), but I had nasty side effects. Avomine knocked me out, so trying to cope without.
If anyone else suggests Ginger biscuits.....!!! They really make me sick!
I find poppadoms or salty fries the easiest to eat, and strawberries.
X


----------



## Aaisrie

hollyrose that sounds more like severe MS to me.. unless you've been diagnosed HG?

rainy ask your GP about free respite nursery care for your wee one. I have a wee one too, she turned 2 in March and the GP phoned and arranged for 12w free nursery care as I was unable to look after her I was so sick. Fortunately my family have all chipped together to keep funding the nursery care for both our benefits. I know what you mean about feeling guilty - I used to cry if she asked me for anything because I hated going in the kitchen and I felt awful not being able to care for her. The cyclizine didn't work for me because it made me really light/woozy headed. I'm on zofran [ondansetron it's called in the UK] now, [prescribed by the hospital] but they wouldn't prescribe it until they'd tried me on literally every other medication. It doesn't stop the nausea but it does help a lot with the actual vomiting. It doesn't help the wretching/heaving though which can be hard. I've had 7 hospitalisations so far, they told me it was quite rare that mine has continued this long as most people's goes by 18-20 weeks. 

Ah well happy 34w to me!! Only 6w of sickness to go lol


----------



## rainyday

Thanks for the info on nursery care, I may look into that, he is already 2 days a week with local childminder, as I'm meant to be at work, the only problem is that I'm not allowed to drive at the moment, and the nearest nursery is 10 miles away. I've asked me childminder and she doesn't have any more availability, and the only other in the village is fully booked. I think it may be time to call onthe grandparents!
X


----------



## Aaisrie

Yea, you definitely need the support - that's the only thing that has got me this far!! My MIL and mum both take DD a night or two each as well because well they selfishly want more time with her [and yes I miss her but I know she needs more than I'm capable of] and then she goes to nursery so I feel like I've hardly seen her and I know she misses me but at the same time her care is the most important. I don't know what the respite thing is called, I just know my Dr arranged it through the social work team - I don't have a social worker and you don't need one but it was something like social team in the community or something.... Hope it helps!!


----------



## Fenix

I'm currently 38+6 so have gotten over the most part of my Hyperemesis but I suffered well into 33 weeks, even with it easing off after about 25 weeks! Being sick is how I knew I was pregnant, so that was from about 3 weeks.

I was made to feel like a liar and there was nothing wrong with me. Baby's father disappeared shortly after conception and I lived 30 miles away from family so I was left to my own devices... I can't explain how miserable this whole experience has been and thinking back to it, I feel myself getting depressed and miserable because of how I was made to feel!!!
I was in and out of hospital with dehydration and even started to suffer with chest pains and shortness of breath. I lost about 20lbs in weight at the beginning and would sleep for 3 days at a time and not know what day it was!
I am so looking forward to my lb being born but I cant help but feel bitter towards the MW's I had at the beginning. I feel myself wanting to cry at how alien I felt at the time!
I moved area when I was about 27 weeks and saw a new MW at 28 and she was brilliant... She sent me for consultancy care and helped diagnose the HG, but why couldn't the first do anything about it?!

I know I've seen the worst of "morning" (pah!!!) sickness, and I will never consider getting pregnant again for fear of feeling like that again... I had no support =[


----------



## Sweedot

Just found this thread, I've had hg since 5 weeks, I'm now almost 17 weeks and still on maximum dose of zofran ....even on the drugs, I'm still sick everyday, whenever I feel like it's getting better, it just gets worse, will I need to stay on zofran the whole pregnancy? Does the sickness let up? Has anyone tried zofran and phenegran?


----------



## Hayleyn

Hi all,
I've gone through 2 moderate to sever HG pregnancies and have 2 girls. One is 9yrs, the other is 3yrs. When I was 33 week pregnant with my last one I made hubby get a vasectomy. I was at the time 100% done. I know most of us HG suffers feel that way.

Well in Jan. 2011 I had a chemical pregnancy. So since then I have had wanting another baby on the brain. I just don't feel like my family is complete. If needed my husband is willing to go in for a VR. I know I'm nuts, but I also know that Hg women can understand what I am feeling when others don't. My family thinks I'm nuts. HG in a way robs us of our lives and our chance for all the kids we want. 

As for those women suffering now, hang in there. HG does end. I ended up with a picc line and on IV only fluids from week 7 to week 25+ with DD#2. Zofran sometimes stop the vomiting but did not touch the nausea. Some women have had luck with steroids. Remember to go in for fluids to fight off dehydration. I always felt at my worst and wanted to give up when I was dehydrated. Hugs to all you gals...


----------



## Sweedot

I agree about the Zofran not touching the nausea, blah!!! BUT it really has helped curb my vomiting, big time! I'm really interested to talk to my midwife about combining the zofran with another drug to help with the nausea, Ive heard good things about it being used in combination with phenegran and also at a slightly higher dose than what I am taking, Im on 24 mg per day, which they told me was the max, but ive heard of other ladies taking up to 36 mg per day!

anyone tried any alternative therapies?


----------



## Aaisrie

I'm down to the lowest dose but if I don't take it it's like a smack in the face of being back to the insaneness of the illness. I think for most people HG ends around the 20w mark but it just depends. I'm still suffering now at 37.5w!! The end is in sight!!


----------



## Creep

I'm still on one injection a day of ondanstron/zofran at nearly 30 weeks! I try to do without it for a day or two but begin to struggle. Stop work in 2 weeks so hoping that may help. Not actually vomited for a while now, just nausea. Think I might have developed a real phobia of vomiting now, the thought of puking so violently as I did from weeks 6-16 terrifies me! :(


----------



## Sweedot

vomiting scares me too, and also ive learned to associate certain things with the vomiting, now there are things that just the site of them, instantly start my gag reflex....

Ive had so many bad days lately, yesterday I didnt reach the bathroom at work in time, as they had stupidly gone offsite for a meeting and left a sick, pregnant woman all alone to mann the building, well, they wont make that mistake again, i vomited all over myself, the bathroom floor the hallway, they have cleaners in today shampooing the carpets...I ended up at home again! nursing a migraine too...worst day for a long time. today I have taken a good dose of the zofran and dealing quite well, only vomited this morning, no vomiting in the day so far.


----------



## Aaisrie

Creep I'm 38w on Monday and still on it... [facepalm] 

Sweedot omg about the vomiting everywhere... well they won't do that again anyways!!


----------



## Pixoletta

Mine didn't stop until bubs was born...But after that it's all goodbye sickness!! ^^ There is a light at the end of the tunnel.


----------



## NIfirsttimer

yep me too.. mine literally vanished as soon as Ruby was born, i ate about 20 pieces of toast followed by a McDonalds burger within a few hours! amazing feeling!


----------



## Aaisrie

Kat I only have a few more weeks!!! :] I keep trying to remember what it's like to not feel nauseated and to WANT to eat!!


----------



## Creep

I swear to God as soon as bubs emerges into the world I'm getting DH to order me the biggest pizza he can find and I'm not gonna share it with ANYONE!!! :lol:


----------



## bumpsmum

:cry: I think Im being tested for this. Sick day and night and somedays cant even keep my own saliva down so far Ive lost 8lb have no appetite, no energy and at my wits end. Dr put me on Cyclizine? last week but made me 100% WORSE, I had to hand in a very strong/dark urine sample last week to test for ketones? not sure what that is but think I need to go back or is it better to contact the Maternity team direct? I cant take this another day let alone potentially another few months of this hell!!!

Havnt been able to read back to far are there any tips for alleviang it? The usual ginger/eatingbefore getting up/little and often dont work im honestly (and sad to admit) that maybe this pregnancy was a mistake :cry: xx


----------



## amberdawn723

Ketones are released into the urine essentially when your body is using fat storage to survive (instead of getting energy only from food). It's common to have high ketone levels in the urine if you have hyperemesis. 

The usual remedies don't work for mamas with hyperemesis. I was prescribed Zofran and Reglan for mine. The Zofran helped tremendously with stopping the vomiting. And the Reglan helped with the nausea (took it before eating to help my stomach digest better instead of letting the food sit in there). Honestly without medication I just moaned and groaned all day while rolling around in my bed. I was fortunate to have my mom to help care for me (DH was working). She advocated for me with my gynecologist and that's what got me the help I needed. Good luck mama and I hope you get feeling better with the right treatment :)


----------



## Sweedot

I also was prescribed Zofran and I also went in for IV fluids a couple of times, especially around the 10/11 weeks mark, thats when they finally gave me the prescription for Zofran, I take it three times per day, 8 mg tablets...and it does help tremendously with the zomiting, but i still have difficulty with the nausea....

today I was late taking my pill because I was rushing getting ready and had to drive to my ultrasound appointment, i threw up in the car and for about 10 minutes in the parking lot when I arrived....but i made it to the appointment and had my pill and within about 15-20 minutes I felt alright again.

I also agree that none of the "traditional" methods worked for me, in the beginning when mine started at about 5/6 weeks those methods actually made me worse, and i couldnt nibble anything anyway, i couldnt even keep water down, it was projectiled back up...I also spent many hours just moaning and groaning, rolling around in agony, praying for some relief...and questioned whether i could even go on with it at times...(i think they refer to that feeling as the hyperemesis FOG) where its so bad, you will do ANYTHING to make it stop...but honestly, there are ways of helping with the symptoms, even on the pills it is still very hard at times, as many of these ladies will attest, but when I see my little bubba on the scan, it makes it worth it and I struggle on, and on and I know in about 20 weeks, Ill finally start to feel "normal" again...ohhhh, how I MISS NORMAL!!!!!!!!


----------



## Sher8907

I was diagnosed with Hyperemesis at 9 weeks, & I am currently 13 weeks, 1 day right now.. The doctors gave me both Zofran & Phenergan, but while they do help *sometimes* with the vomiting, I still have severe nausea... I've lost 14 lbs in the past month. )0: It's just difficult - I'm already high risk & now with this complication, I just hope the baby stays safe & healthy.


----------



## Aaisrie

Sher baby will probably be fine. Even with all the weight I lost Atticus is measuring bigger than my DD. I was diagnosed at 9w too and I've found the constant nausea is just something to put up with and forcefeed yourself through unfortunately.


----------



## MilosMommy7

do any of you have problems with your gallbladder? when i was 8 weeks prego with my daughter, the surgeon talked to me about having mine taken out and said it could be part of the problem with hyperemesis.


----------



## Aaisrie

MM apparently HG can CAUSE GB problems - they did bloods to check mine when I was about halfway through the pregnancy but I thought it was the HG that messed up the GB not the other way round?


----------



## MilosMommy7

:shrug: she said if it was taken out it might help with throwing up so much. i didnt have problems with my GB until after i delivered my son. i know that GB problems run in my family. my sister had to have hers taken out (she's never been pregnant). so maybe it's just my family history.
i know that when i have GB attacks (post delivery) it makes me wanna throw up.


----------



## Aaisrie

Definitely sounds related but could be familial for you specifically. The Dr had just said to me that the constant throwing up of HG can cause GB problems and that some people can end up having to have theirs out after having HG? I don't really know much about it aside from that?


----------



## MilosMommy7

i can see that. the only thing i'd throw up was stomach bile. i couldnt eat a bite of anything. i know i need mine out and should call the surgeon. but i'm putting it off :?


----------



## NIfirsttimer

yeah they mentioned that to me too, although luckily i havent had any problems despite the months i spent throwing up bile!!
i did however end up with graves disease as a result!


----------



## Laura246

Just need some advice really.
Im 7wks pg. and the sickness and nausea has started quite badly actually. i cant eat a thing with out feeling sick. Drinks also make me feel sick. Im sick at least 6-8 times a day. with the nausea lasting all day&night. Atm im very very tired.. Im drinking as much as i can to keep the bile away but sometimes its just not enough.. I work as a colourist and doing peoples dye everyday is a battle. Feeling sick/being sick after each client. All yesterday i was crying&being sick :cry: I just dont know what to do with myself. I feel exhausted.. OH is being really caring. but just going on how i should eat.. How can i when it just doesnt go down. Should i seek help from a doctor? im havent got my midwife yet. thats on the 23rd. 
Hoping this passes this stage. cus i feel so worthless atm :cry:
Thanks for listening
:hugs: xx


----------



## MilosMommy7

laura - people gave me so many tips and ideas when i was prego with my son (it was worse with him than with my daughter). and none of it helped. i pretty much ate nothing for 6 weeks straight (lost 23 lbs). i was in the hospital every week for dehydration.
usually thy say to eat very bland foods. bananas, dry toast, water. stay sitting for atleast 30 minutes after eating/drinking (to try and stop it from trying to come up right away).
when i was sick, i'd throw up about 10 minutes after eating/drinking. if you can, try to go to the ER and they will most likely do an IV to rehydrate you and give you some nutrients. and most likely prescribe you with anti-nausea meds :hugs:


----------



## Amelia Pond

I am 11+6 weeks pregnant and have had HG since week 5, I have been in and out of hospital because I keep getting dehydrated and 6+ ketones in my urine. I am at my wits end with being sick 24/7. I think it's messing with my sanity! Just wanted to moan really.....


----------



## Sweedot

I thought i was doing really well, had a couple of days where I was ok, then last night woke up in the night in a hot sweat and just vommed everywhere, then this morning, and at work...my head is pounding, i cannot stand the smell, i feel like i smell like vomit....ive been sipping nantucket nectar, because i cant even face my water, i feel like i need sweet....and my stomach is absolutely churning over, ive not kept any pills down today, im hanging on till home time, hoping i can just collapse and try and get some pills down....what a day!


----------



## TTC DH FIFO

Ok so I commented a while back.. I started to feel a bit better by 25 weeks ad from
Then until about 30 weeks I felt great. Been getting worse everyday since... The last week I've been so so sick again. I was warned my hyperemesis would probably return in the last few weeks but I hope they were lying lol

2 weeks tomorrow until my twins will be born.. Please tell me that this sickness ends then! I am terrified that the babies will be born and I will be just as sick and unable to care for them properly.. Please tell it does end if you have been here before 

Thanks ladies xox


----------



## Aaisrie

I don't know... it's my EDD today and I'm feeling as sick as a dog. Sat up nearly all night nursing my sick bowl and am now lying on the sofa wishing this was over :[


----------



## Sovereign

Ok so I suffered with my last pregnancy. I don't suppose there is anyone who has suffered and then hasn't in a subsequent pregnancy? Im hoping so much I don't have it again! x


----------



## NIfirsttimer

i think the official odds are 75%... personally, i am TERRIFIED, its the only thing stopping me from TTC again! good luck, i really hope you get it easier this time hun!


----------



## Lea8198

I have had/having 3 babies and had it each time I'm afraid. It's horrendous. You do get more help in subsequent pregnancies though I can say that. If you want more kids I would say don't let it stop you. I am glad I didn't but totally understand why people do!!!!!

Good luck xxx


----------



## MiissMuffet

Hi ladies, can I join? I have HG it is terrible :cry: I have been in and out of hospital for rehydration and managing my vomiting and trying to eat again ( i hadnt eaten for a week :blush: i just couldnt do it). I was sick with my 1st bub but not this bad. I don't think we will TTC again after this bub :( x


----------



## MilosMommy7

andi - i was gonna link you to this thread but it's been dead. :hugs:


----------



## topsy

Hi Girls I hope you dont mind if I join you? I have just been diagnosed with this, and am going to try and read through the whole thread tomorrow and see if I can get any tips on anything that helped you guys. I am so worried for my baby. xxxx


----------



## Aaisrie

Topsy your baby will be fine, HG affects the mother. My son was totally fine. From what I've read HG babies tend to be bigger than normal and that's about all.


----------



## Stargazer77

If I dont finish this post its because I'm throwing up in the bathro.....


----------



## MiissMuffet

Aaisrie said:


> Topsy your baby will be fine, HG affects the mother. My son was totally fine. From what I've read HG babies tend to be bigger than normal and that's about all.

do you know why they end up bigger hun ?


----------



## MiissMuffet

Stargazer77 said:


> If I dont finish this post its because I'm throwing up in the bathro.....

:hugs:


----------



## topsy

Thanks Aaisrie, i have a lot to learn about this, i googled it last night which i am not sure was a good idea!

I managed to my tablet tablet yesterday and it stayed down, along with nearly 400 mls of sparkling water and 3 tuc crackers, DH then did me a jacket pot, but I had about 2 mouthfuls of this and started to feel sick. I just couldn't eat it. The crackers are the only thing that have stayed down since sun. I don't think he really gets it. He was huffing and puffing about doing the pot, saying his back hurt, ( yet i knew if I moved and did it I would just throw up :( ) and he just looked at me when I didn't eat it, as if to say well that was a waste of time. He is such an amazing hubby I just don't get it.His step dad is on holiday they sound like they are having a lovey time, trying new cider, DH is a cider fan, but he was like, "Oh I darent drink in case I have to take me to the hospital". I feel so guilty. He works so hard all day at work, I know that, but I cant help this.I feel like he thinks its my fault. Just makes me feel even sadder. I asked him to read one bit last night as i thought It may make him understand, he read and was just like "Ok" and flicked back to the footall site" He left 10 mins early for work this morning, i just feel like he doesn't want to be near me :( Oh god now I am crying.

I am sorry for the moan.

I hope everyone else is doing ok ish.

Dose anyone know if I just manage to keep sipping water will this be enough to keep the ketosis at just + or will it rise? My throats so sore from yesterday, I just dont really want to try and eat.I am just wondering if I don't try any food maybe I will be less sick. I don't know.

xxxx


----------



## MiissMuffet

I'm having trouble with the keytones too :cry: I keep ending up on drips :( :hugs: to you hun xxx


----------



## Aaisrie

The best thing for keeping ketones down are actually carbs but if you're able to eat any food it shouldn't rise.
Topsy my OH was EXACTLY the same at the start even telling me to get up and get on with things which would "make me feel better being productive and take my mind off it"!! He started to realise HOW sick I was and ended up being an amazing support the rest of my pregnancy - remember that as hard as it is to get our heads round HG it's harder for them because they don't get how sick HG makes you!!


----------



## topsy

:hugs: to you to missmuffet, and to all the other girls on this thread xxx

Well this morning tablet, didn't stay down and neither did the water :( the top of my arms ache, i think it from holding on to the toilet when being sick, to stop myself swaying :( 

Thanks again Aaisrie, if I do try anything it will be crackers, so at least that's carbs. MEN! He has sent about 4 lovely text messages since he has been at work, really thoughtful words, asking if I would prefer him to text on his break rather than ring- cause yesterday he rang when I was being sick, and crying, or in case I am asleep, saying he will go up the shop at lunchtime in case there is anything I fancy. maybe he just cant cope with physically seeing me like this. I don't know! His texts stopped me crying, though. 

xxxxxxx


----------



## MiissMuffet

huni the tops of my arms are aching too. same as my legs. the muscles are pulled. i have no idea why :nope:


----------



## topsy

Aw hun its horrible isnt it. xxxx


----------



## Aaisrie

Topsy I think they can feel quite helpless because they can't do anything to stop you feeling like that and anything they do [like making the potato!] doesn't work and so they feel upset.


----------



## topsy

Yep Aaisrie your right. Thanks again :flower:

Well girls, i think I have ploughed through about half of this whole thread, just read a bit where someone said about sniffing lemon and lime, never thought of that! Well about 10 mins ago got my mum (she has popped into see me bless her) to add a squeeze of lemon to my sparkling water DH bought last night, and so far....ok only 10 mins... it has stayed down rather than coming back up, I am taking tiny sips through a straw~ my lips are so dry they keep bleeding and when I was taking sips from the cup all I could taste was blood, ew, which wasn't helping the sickness :( I have also ordered some ketostix stick things that someone suggested, rather than keep having to take wee samples up the Drs, cause that's all they really seem to do in the 4 times I have been, is check my urine and to be honest the whole getting up getting dressed, driving up there....stopping to be sick, just isn't worth it, at lest then I can test my own.


So thanks to all the girls that posted, these things will hopefully make this a little better.:hugs:

On a plus point, got my medical exemption card today, so at least I wont have to keep shelling out for prescriptions, seem to work, having said that I think I would pay £££££ amount if anything stopped me being sick. I am off to have a sleep as feel sooooo tired. 

xxx


----------



## Aaisrie

Topsy I had the ketostix, it meant I monitored at home until I hit +4 ketones and then went to hospital for rehydration


----------



## topsy

Thanks again, I was wondering how you measure them, looks like there is a colour chart on the side of the tube them come in.Hopefully they will come tomorrow or fri. Am keeping tiny amount of the spring water and lemon down, did have a sleep but woke up still feeling sick and with a headache. its pretty warm here today that's not helping!

xxx


----------



## Aaisrie

Yea there's a colour chart on the side but sometimes I was like is it 3 or 4 butttt I did find with a +4 it comes up dark purple STRAIGHT AWAY, like as soon as you dip it whereas a 3 is slower... lol I know that sounds random but you learn very quickly!!
I was told by the Dr to eat whatever I could keep down. All I could stomach for the whole first tri was haribo sweets [I used to eat a couple every few hrs] and all I could drink was vimto in lemonade - apparently it's because I had such low intake that my body was craving sugar all the time.


----------



## topsy

Will remember that about the ketosis sticks. I guess its a case of whatever you can keep down.

I think some of the tablets must have got into me yesterday, not sure how! I had a bit of toast and that stayed down, as soon as I woke up this morning, it was straight into the bathroom again :( 

I really want a shower, but I just don't have the energy.Think I will have to wait till DH get home, i fainted the other day and don't really want to do that again.

We ordered a hi bebe Doppler last night, i know everything I have read says baby is fine but I just cant stop worrying, so hoping that may help a bit, at least it will if I can find the HB.

xxxxx


----------



## Aaisrie

It's you that HG wrecks, the baby takes from you which is why HG sufferers end up with calcium deficiency or iron deficiency because it's our bodies that are drained not theirs. I worried at the start but trust me, my 9lb 7oz baby proves HG can be bad and not affect them!!


----------



## topsy

Thanks Hun, aw glad your lo was such a healthy weight. xxxx


----------



## MiissMuffet

hi ladies. i have been so sick i havnt even managed to get on. OH is away for the weekend, i know im terribly dehydrated again but rehydration is not an option right now as i have LO on my own till Sunday :cry:


----------



## topsy

^^Oh sweetheart, sending you massive hugs. xxxxxx


----------



## MiissMuffet

thanks huni. I feel so rotten. i've been throwing up bits of blood again. Last time it was this bad i was in hospital for 4 days :cry: That was 2 weeks ago, then i was on a drip last weekend. i am about to check my keytones (I took a couple strips from the hospital), if i have to go back on a drip thats too bad, i'm home alone with my LO this weekend till Sunday night, i'm just gonna have to suck it up :cry: I'm not sure if the strips will work for me though, i used one last week and coz i havnt kept them in their specific case i dont know if they are still all good, coz the last one i did didnt work, then i went to the doctor and my keytones showed up straight away extremely dark. i can only but try. :S


----------



## topsy

Yep just try it hun. I don't know enough about the ketosis stick, I only got mine today. Do you have any friends near you sweets who can come and look after little Ella for you, so you can get checked out hun, or even if you don't want to leave her, can they stay at your house and look after her there so at least you can try and rest, I know that wont help with the dehydration hun though. xxxx


----------



## MiissMuffet

yea there are a few people that can help but unfortunatly those people smoke cigarettes, and they have already been over to help and it ends up just making things worse as the smell is just horrendous :( They smoke outside, but when they come inside they touch Ella and she ends up stinking, and even after they leave i have to leave the lounge as the smell just lingers. It's a terrible filthy thing, and it really is getting in the way of which friends i prefer to see right now. Funny thing is i was a smoker before this pregnancy. I am so ashamed i must have been such a horrible person to be around! Although i admit I can smell things more strongly than the average person right now as you can probably relate with. pregnancy nose :nose:


----------



## topsy

I have that pregnancy nose too, so I know what you mean hun, builder nest door were smoking yesterday and I had to shut the window, that smell dose hang about, and not good when you are already so poorly. Well well done you for giving up hun, i don't imagen Its a easy thing to do. How did you get on with your stick thingy? 

xxxx


----------



## MiissMuffet

Thanks hun, it was easy to do, coz I'm growing a bub and i started feeling nausious staright away so it was really easy for me to stop. yes i shouldve given up when we were trying, i tried to but we were trying for 11 months and i sorta gave up thinking it would never happen. how wrong was I lol. I cannot find the sticks :( i really need to go to bed it's 2.20 am, thats not good, im gonna pay for this tomorrow :S

i hope you feel better huni xx


----------



## MiissMuffet

Found the sticks- very dark purple, just as i suspected :dohh:


----------



## topsy

Oh sweets, will you go to hospital as soon as your OH get back? I hope you get some sleep.

These new tablets seem to be doing there job, but then so did the other ones in the first few days. I have only been sick a few times and can keep my water and lemon down and some dry toast, they knock me out though, which isn't a bad thing.

Take care xxxxx


----------



## rosie5637

wow so glad i found this thread! everybody i know just doesn't 'get it' about hg.

i had it in my 1st pregnancy and have got it again but this time it's worse:cry:

i have been throwing up since 5-6wks and at 7wks was vomiting 15times a day. i couldn't keep water down and couldn't move, except to crawl on my hands and knees if i HAD to move.

i went to the docs and he gave me some tablets. they took a couple of days to work but have been a lifesaver this last week. however when i got up this morning i felt really ropey. i haven't moved from the sofa all day apart from when i had to go to the corner shop (my poor boy needed feeding) and i puked in the bushes on the way. i've been sick 3times in the past 5hrs now, i can't believe it's come back and the tablets aren't working anymore:cry:

i feel so guilty. my son is 6yrs old and he has been so helpful and kind. but it's meant to be his summer holidays and we've done nothing. 

not sure at what point i should go back to the docs:shrug: i don't know if there is anything else they can do for me

sorry for the moan


----------



## topsy

MiissMuffet, how doing are you doing today?

Rosie hun, I would go to your Dr again, and maybe see if you can get some more anti sickness tablets, my first ones helped for a few days then it all came back, the ones I am on now are a lot better-at the mo, but time will tell I guess.I am sorry you have been so poorly. Your little boy sound like a star. Take care.

Again I was sick first thing, had tablet and can just about handle some toast. I am now trying to drink some water and just know I am going to be sick, I can feel it :( I am hoping tablets will kick in and I will just fall asleep soon, as they seem to make me so tired.

I have to speak to work tomorrow, I am not looking forward to it, cause I know I am really letting them down :( by not being there. I feel so guilty about that.

xxxx


----------



## topsy

I feel so ill :( I ate some strawberries, yuck, they were not good on way up :( I just have NO energy. I feel so bad DH is having to do everything :( all shopping, cleaning, banking, he ordered our new kitchen with my dad the other nite cause there was no way i could have made it up to DIY store, and sat there while they designed it, as it was a sale weekend, so they had to do it. This is horrible :( xxx


----------



## MiissMuffet

hey topsy- i'm doing ok, had a huge fight with OH today- he said even though i'm sick i could be making an effort and do stuff instead of moping around feeling sorry for myslef. f-ing males, gosh i wish he could get a taste of what this felt like. We had many words swapped between us and now we are not speaking. he just told me right now he's sick of hearing about it :cry: aaaarrrrgh i HATE him sometimes. :grr:

Sorry you are feeling really bad today hun :hugs: Not long and this should all be over with and we can enjoy our pregnancies :hugs:


----------



## topsy

Sorry you had a fight with OH, I hate to say it but they don't understand how yuck, exhausted and crap we feel. Although I am luck as DH has sorted the house out this weekend, I think the only thing I have done is put 2 loads of washing on.But almost need them to fell how we feel just for a few days, then they would understand. I have been in bed or the sofa all weekend, I think you are doing amazingly well to look after little Ella as well hun. I hope you are feeling a little better.

When did it go away with Ella hun?

xxxx


----------



## topsy

Trying to ring work in between being sick :( but they are not picking up! Wish they would just answer there phone! Grrrr!

xxxxx


----------



## topsy

:grr::grr: ( I am going to use the symbol you used miissmuffet, think your OH and my DH could do with there heads banging together!!!!) Ok, think DH has had a complete turn around! He basically turned round and said I was really sad and unhappy at the mo and no fun! ( No i love throwing up, and generally feeling like crap!) I just told him to "leave me alone please", cause I could even be bothered to try and explain myself, and he kind of started an argument but my only words were again "can you please leave me alone, I am going to try and get some sleep" he went downstairs and I got up and shut the door. He turns the stereo on, its not deafening, It will go a lot loader, but to load to sleep through. Thanks DH :cry: xxxxx


----------



## mommyof2two

To all the HG mommies
This is pregnancy number 5 for me (#1 was a MC)

I had HG with my first pregnancy (MC at 11 weeks I think it was a boy pregnancy) I was vomiting 13-17 times a day! lost 20 lbs with in 3 weeks...and I was already really small so I went down to 87 lbs! (i'm 5'1)

Pregnancy number 2-GIRL...I felt great no vomiting except rare occasions when I ate something and didn't like it--This is my now 6 year old girl Weighing 6lbs 8oz at birth

Pregnancy number 3-BOY...Severe HG worse than the first and to top it off heavy bleeding because the baby was 70% detached and was most likely going to Mc but did not =) I was in and out of the hospital...pills taken orally did not work so the doctor decided I should have the home care and a pump in my thigh ( a needle that stayed in my thigh) that pumped medicine...and IV at home...so I was able to stay home most of the days and the vomiting went down to 5-7 times a day (instead of 15-17 times) 
Some days it would be more severe and I would need to be admitted to the hospital...especially when the bleeding would get severe..we had to call the ambulance at 12 weeks into the pregnancy because I was bleeding really bad (soaked through a pad with in mins and was bleeding everywhere) I thought it was the baby but there he was on the screen waving his little hand =)...He is now my 5 year old boy and was born 2 weeks before his due date weighing 8lbs 2 oz.

Pregnancy number 4 GIRL...A little sick (vomiting 2-4 time a day) but zofran seemed to take the edge off and made me better...My almost 7 months old baby girl born 9lbs! 

I'm now 6 weeks preggo...and I was shocked and I cried when I found out I was pregnant (we were preventing) because I'm so terrified I would get sick again...so far I'm doing well vomited 4 times a few days ago then hubby got me Sea bands and I haven't gotten sick sick since....just some nausea which is no big deal...so I'm pretty sure this is another girl =) we'll see

Sorry this was so long I read some posts about people asking how other pregnancies turned out to be and just wanted to share my experience =) 
Hope this helps...and I know it seems like you're dying and you don't know how you're gonna go on feeling sooo ill...but it WILL end! And you'll have a little miracle baby in your arms within a few months!
Good luck ladies and feel better!


----------



## MiissMuffet

Thanks for that hun. Just shows not all pregnancies are the same. So sorry you have had a rough ride :hugs: 

We have decided not to do this again, not when we already have little ones. maybe later down the track when they are older but its too hard with a toddler :(


----------



## MiissMuffet

gaaah topsy- they sure do need a head banging :grr:

OH is at the dentist right now with another absess. i hope he doesnt expect me to look after him :grr:

Sickness went away with Ella about 12 weeks. it started getting better about 9 weeks, just kinda eased away for a few weeks. I felt better by now with her.


----------



## Fuchsia1412

Missmuffet, I want to come around and throttle your OH! I just feel like crying and cringing for all your ladies on here..I was surprised this pregnancy when I was so much more nauseous than with my first..I would not say it was HG at all, especially as I feel the nausea more than actual physical vomiting..but I just became so despondent with it, and even the fear of feeling sick kind of overtook my life for 10 weeks or so..a few people close to me suggested that maybe I just needed to 'go out more' and maybe that's why I was feeling so awful...and one evening, when I was feeling rarely okay, we went out to an Indian restaurant and I had some side dishes (which I paid for afterwards, obviously...)and the same person commented that 'no one will believe you now you've scoffed all that' ..Ladies I can't imagine what you're going through. I hope all of your health providers are taking it seriously enough.


----------



## topsy

Thanks mommyof2two. xxxxx

Missmuffet, Oh I sooooooo hope for both of us it easies off at 12 weeks ( I have fingers and toes crossed) I have been sick 4 time already this morning, haven't even attempted tablets, they will just come back up I know it. little sips of water I feel for me today. I hope you have a better day sweets than yesterday. 

DH and I sorted it all out last night, so all calm again. No I Hope your OH doesn't expected to be looked after. I know abscess are not nice, but neither is this.

I keep saying I never want to be this sick again, but maybe I will feel differently when Its born! I don't know if we will have any more, we will see.

Fuchsia1412, thank you.

xxxxx


----------



## fizzypop

Someone help me, I'm so sick I can't move. I am on my own (DH works long days and isn't sympathetic) and I just need someone to get me a glass of water occasionally. I am so dehydrated, my urine is like syrup and I can't do more than take very very small sips of water, like a glass a day. I don't know how to cope with it. So many people just think I'm being a drama queen over MS. I won't survive another week of this. Someone please teell me what to do.


----------



## topsy

Hi Fizzpop Have you seen your Dr Hun? I am sorry you are feeling so ill. HUGS xxx


I can barley keep water down today :( I have +++ on the sticks, when I did them this afternoon :( I have only been for a wee once, so am guessing that's not a good sign. I am running out of tablets ( as I keep taking them and throwing them up, so wasting them) I thought they were helping, but I am not so sure. I think I will be calling the Dr in the morning again!

xxxxx


----------



## fizzypop

I just don't know topsy. Its horrible.

I went to GP today who gave me buccastem that you dissolve on your gum, maybe they would help you? They've not helped me at all, its getting worse by the day.


----------



## topsy

I have had them, they tasted horrible ,after a while, made me gag and was then sick, so they didn't work for me either :( neither did the other ones I was given. Go back hun, I am heading back in a few hours if I can get an appointment.

I have been up all night being sick, now on here cause I have given up with sleeping. Dh fast asleep, cat at my feet asleep, Its been a long night. 

xxxx


----------



## topsy

I was rushed to hospital yesterday by ambulance, just after I wrote that last message :( i was just being sick every 20 mins :( all night. DH rang the emergency Drs- who got back to us in about an hour-helpful when we were at the hospital! he made the decision we were going up to A&E. helped me get dressed I walked the stairs, he went to put my shoes on and I fainted but with convulsive movements ( I have had this before, but 10 years ago) he rang and ambulance as I was also sick and couldn't breath properly :( so ended up with some anti sickness injection and 5 bags of fluids. The Dr who I saw about 6am, said i could go home in the eve, but once I was on the ward the nurses weren't happy and wanted to keep me in. once i had had the 4th bag of fluid I felt so much better ate a sandwich and 1/2 a packed of fruit pastels as I knew they would get my ketones down- and they went from +4 when I came in to 0 by the time I was allowed home. I have never weeded so much! I also drank OJ. I really had to plead to go home, but i was on the labour ward with women who bless them were in pain and it wasn't quiet I would never have slept. The Dr over ruled the nurses :) the nurses did say i will prob have to come back in :( most people do after a few days.

Really worried though as fell on my side and its sore, have an emergency scan today.

Am trying to keep eating toast and have sips of water, am on cyclizine 50mg, I really hope they work. I obviously feel soooooo much better than yesterday, but the nausea is still there.

Hope you girls are doing better than me. xxxxxx


----------



## topsy

Fizzypop and miissmuffet hope you are doing better?

I had my scan baby all fine, wiggled lots.They put me forward a few days so now 12+1, I feel better sickness wise, eaten toast, melon and apple and not thrown it up again :) but just exhausted, I assume its the tablets knocking me out :( going to speak to work tonight. 

xxxx


----------



## rosie5637

omg topsy what a drama! glad your feeling better. i'm on those tablets and they are helping alot.

i've come here for a rant today (having a crap, woe is me, day).

if i go into another thread where the title says they are having the worst morning sickness ever and can't cope only to read 'i haven't actually been sick yet' i think i will scream!!!!!!!!! i know even just the nausea is pretty crap but i feel like screaming at them for having it so bloody easy and still moaning!:growlmad:

i can't be the only one who feels like this sometimes. although i have been diagnosed with hyperemesis and have been sick 15 times a day without meds there are plenty of ladies who have it even worse than i do, i can't imagine how cranky i would feel then. i think i'd need locking up:wacko:


----------



## topsy

Hi Rosie, glad the tablets are helping you too :flower:

Yep I read a post where someone couldn't eat all there sandwich for lunch cause they felt so sick :dohh: I so wish mine was like that! But then I had never heard of hyperemesis before I had this, so maybe they don't know how bad it can get! Not sure hun :shrug:

On a plus point my tablets are still working and everything I ate yesterday stayed down, did feel sick in eve but just went to bed. I hope the same happens today!

I spoke to work last night, they are getting someone in temporary to cover me, I will just get ssp for the 2 days I work, no idea how much that will be! So now worried about money, but even though i only do 2 days they are 12 and a 11 hour day, and I just wouldnt survive that but I feel so guilty. I just want to get better :cry:

Take care girls :hugs:

xxxx


----------



## MiissMuffet

hey sorry I have not been on much, i'm hanging in there, taking my pills and trying to never get hungry and drink lots of fluids. sorry you had to go to the hospital topsy :cry: it's scary ay :( My phone went flat and I couldnt contact OH to let him know i had gone to emergancy department from the after hours. I cannot wait till we are past this 1st trimester :hugs:


----------



## topsy

hi miissmuffet, well done for keeping up with fluids, i am already struggling again, mum just went shopping for us and bought me some fruit lollies, they are staying down :) sorry you had to go to the emergency department, its horrible isn't it. Take care my sweets. Hope that Ella`s ok.

On another note i put a post up on my scan in first trimester, anyone any good at the nub theory-i haven't a clue, if anyone gets a chance could they take a look? Pretty please :flower:

xxxx


----------



## topsy

I feel awful, I think maybe I am coming down with something. Have only been sick once this morning and just ate some plain toast, took me about 40mins to eat it, but so far so good. Hope I feel better soon want to go look at baby bits!

xxxx


----------



## angeldreams

Dearest Ladies,

So glad I've found you! I'm only 5 weeks pregnant w/ my 4th child! I had an ugly case of hyperemesis w/ my first pregnancy, and only a mild case w/ my last two! While my hyperemesis was mild, it was debilitating nonetheless. I'm reaching out b/c I have very few symptoms at the moment...I know I should be thankful b/c it can kick in any time, but I know for sure w/ my previous pregnancies I at least had tender/sore breasts and headaches...I have a prescription for Zofran literally in my purse for when it strikes. I realize each and every pg is different, just looking for words of comfort from those who have experienced signs of hyperemesis at different stages during different pregnancies! I seemed to have experienced symptoms at the exact same time w/ my last 3 pregnancies so am worried that this isn't a strong pregnancy! Thank you in advance and sending healthy and nausea-free vibes your way!


----------



## topsy

I just want this sickness to stop :(

Angel dreams, I am sorry you are worried this is my first pregnancy, and am learning about hypermesis as I go, so I am sure you know more than me, so sorry don't have any words of advice. Just hugs. Take care.

xxxx


----------



## angeldreams

Dearest Topsy,

Thank you for your kind words! Hang in there...you should be seeing the light at the tunnel any day now...you've come so far already! Looking forward to your updates! Has anyone anyone asked their healthcare professional about drinking peppermint tea? It is an herbal tea, but some professionals may or may not think it's okay to consume small amounts daily. It really seemed to help me w/ my previous pregnancies!

Thanks for listening!

Feel better today!:flower:


----------



## angeldreams

P.s...new at this...how does one find your post of your first trimester scan? I'd love to take a look!:happydance:


----------



## topsy

Angeldreams, you can find my scan by going to my name, chick (Topsy) on the left hand side of this post and go clicking on it, and go to "find more post by topsy" and I called it "scan guess please". then you should be able to see it-Thanks :) xxxt 

I haven`t asked about peppermint tea, will do though really i will try anything if it has a chance of working :) Have an appointment at Drs in an hour, see what they say today. when i could eat last night I ate toast and honey and jelly sweets so hopefully will have kept enough ketones out of my wee with that sugar and carbs and wont need to go back in. FX.

Take care girls xxx


----------



## angeldreams

Dearest Topsy,

Thank you for sharing your adorable scan...I didn't know a thing about the skull theory, but ended up finding a pretty neat step-by-step explanation...fun stuff! Interestingly enough, looking back at my boys' ultrasounds, it does ring true! I plan on trying to predict what this little one's gender will be! Thanks for letting me join in w/ you and your hyperemesis gals...it hasn't set in yet for me, but I do know what to expect thankfully, and it does pass leaving you w/ the ultimate reward! 

Stay strong and my best regards to all!


----------



## topsy

Thanks for looking Hun.

Glad the HG hasn't set in for you, I have EVERYTHING crossed it stays that way.

DH birthday today, i will be sitting munching on toast while he eat Pizza, feel really sorry for him, we are not doing anything. i am just not up to it. great first birthday he is having the 1st year we are married! His mum wants us to go round there at the weekend. i was just like No sorry, sofa, bathroom and bed are my limit.


----------



## topsy

Ohhh Just realised I am a peach :) xxxx


----------



## MiissMuffet

I hope you feel better soon topsy.

I'm feeling alot better some of the time i have managed to do washing and dishes lol. Even went to the shops tonight!


Yay for peach! I'm a ugly prune :dohh: :haha:


----------



## topsy

Miiss Muffet, so glad you are feeling a bit better, like I have said before i can even imagine having to cope with a 1 year old as well. bet it felt good to actually be able to get out.

Aw prunes can be cute too ;) Take care Hun. xxxx


----------



## angeldreams

Awww Topsy, you're a peach! How very sweet that you can find something to be happy about when you're feeling the way you do! You are a delicate flower right now and I know you're hubby will understand that you won't be the party goer today! Happy bday to him...you all can celebrate when you're feeling better. Isn't that the worst part about HG? Not being able to eat a real meal when you're so hungry? You will eat again and it's the best feeling ever...people take it for granted! 

You're such a sweet lady...you're going to make a great mom! As for me, at the moment, I'm finally feeling a bit nauseated...of course, all three of my boys are still home for summer break and I'm running low on having the desire to entertain...I'm taking it minute by minute...hope your mother-in-law understands how debilitating HG is...I know how disappointing it is for those around you, especially when all they wish for is for you to get better! You'll have a wonderful time rekindling once this is over! I love the peach! How do you get that? I don't know what I am? :blush:


----------



## angeldreams

Hi MissMuffet!

Just saw your post...how is the hyperemesis going for you? I see that you're 10 weeks along, when did you first begin feeling the Hg? Do you believe you're over the hump at this time? If you are, many blessings! I suppose I can go back and read all prior posts, I'm trying to be hopeful and believe that not all pregnancies result in hyperemesis, but did you have it w/ your sweet daughter? Isn't it a whole other experience having Hg and taking care of a child? It seems almost impossible, but I always say that we're given "amnesia" so we'll do it again!:cloud9:


----------



## topsy

Thanks angeldreams xxx

DH ordered Pizza last night I shove a tablet down my a tablet down neck and had a slice, I was expecting to see it again but didn't :) and I ate some breakfast this morning, and DH has just microwaved me a plain jacket pot I am starving :) 

Unfortunately MIL hasn't a clue even though she came round round last week and saw how ill I was. This weekend her friend are coming to visit and she wants us BOTH to go round for a meal :dohh: as we owe it to her friends! i have never met them DH has once! we invited them to our wedding ( on her request, as she thought that was fair, once she found out that my dad was having his fishing friend come-BUT he paid for the whole reception, and 2 of his friend were my godparents and 2 my uncles!) anyway turns out they couldn't come in the end as they were already booked to go away. So she said we HAD to meet them next time they came down. Well that now! I think she thinks I can plan when i am ill!!! GRRRR!! Sorry for moan! I do love her, but I just wish she would understand, when i say I am not up to it, I really am not.

I got my peach thingy, from another site, I think if you click on it, it will take you to the site. I am not sure if I can use the name of the other site on a thread, But I will PM you it you hun.

How old are your boys hun? Do they pay well together or annoy each other? I can only imagen how hard it must be to keep them all entertained through the summer hols. Not sure where you are, over here in the England, think the children go back to school in about 2 weeks time.

xxxxx


----------



## MiissMuffet

Angeldreams- i'm doing ok at the mo, these meds are really helping. I havnt thrown up in a few days- the last time i did was coz i was really hungry. i would like to think I am over the hump- couple weeks ago, I couldnt stand any kind of smell, i didnt want to eat, i couldnt keep fluids down. now I just keep eating so i dont feel ill, i cant get enough of water and things are actually smelling good again. i can change a dirty nappy without heaving. I hope it stays this way, but its only been a few days, so I dont know if we are over the hill yet we shall see. I was very sick with #1. But i never got hospitalised or anything with her. In saying that I didnt have a toddler to run round after - that takes alot out of me. i slept most of the time. I dont get to do that this time. I felt nausious from day 1. Wierd, but true, i started gagging at things. Just before 6 weeks i starting feeling really ill and starting throwing up then i went down hill really fast and ended up in hospital a week later. I'm 11 weeks tomorrow so fingers crossed i'm over the hump!
How far are you huni? I hope all you get is this wee bit of nausia and thats it!

Topsy- I understand where you are coming from- My mum doesnt get it- she knows i've eben real sick but she is still hounding me to make plans etc, its driving me bonkers. Last pregnancy she was awful to me "its all in your head, get a ob you lazy cow" my dad said to her he doesnt think i will get a job heaving over a bucket at the interviews. If you're not up to doing something then don't do it! Just put your foot down :hugs: I feel for you hun, 13 weeks and you are still feeling like crap- do you find you are feeling better than what you were earlier on? I feel quite lucky as i got it extremely fierce, but only for a short period of time (although i should cross my fingers it doesnt come back to bite me in the bum). It was the same as with #1. Yay for the pizza!! I remember my 1st pizza- 2 weeks ago. I ate half a pizza and it was GOOOOOD. but i did see it later :( now i dont want any anymore :dohh:

Oh as for feeling good getting out- it wasnt, i forgot to take my sick pill b4 i left and left the water bottle in the car and i was in a very long line at the post office and I was like omgosh what do i do i need water or im gonna heave. i ended up buying 2 apple and cinnamen scrolls (i wanted custard but pregnancy guidelines advice not to grr), OH didnt want his so i hate TWO. Paid for that :dohh: I didnt lose them just felt rather queesy after wards. Serves me right.

It's 1.30am i have just been dredding my hair (again) so its really late so i'm going to have some fruit then go to bed. talk later girls xxx

p.s. i don't like prunes :haha:

It will change tomorrow....i wonder what it will be.......dum dum duuummmmmm :rofl:

:flower:

xx


----------



## topsy

Your mum sound like my MIL!!!! Sure you would make a great impression at in interview going in with a bucket!!!:wacko:

Yep I think I am getting better with the sickness (FX) in the last couple of days i have eaten, so that's got to be a good sign! But I have NO energy I did say that to the Dr and she said its normal, she said think about how you feel after 24 hour bug with sickness she said when you go back to work the next day and you are shattered by lunch time, let alone being like it for several weeks!!!

I have been really teary today, I am sooooo happy to be pregnant, but just not being able to do anything is so hard. DH is off to a mutual friends 30th birthday, and I have been in bed all day, so resting, eaten the jacket pot so should have some energy, but I have no go in me at all, and no way I can go :cry: I feel like i should make the effort, he was best man at our wedding and he came even though his GF couldn't as her dad was in a hospice, and it was very close to the end. But he still made the effort. But I just know I cant :cry:

Sorry your trip didn't go well. can you take a couple out and put in your bag, then that wont happen again Hun? I hate the nausea too :( I didn't know we couldn't have custard. Not that I have eaten any, but will remember that one.

Hope you got some sleep. xxx


----------



## topsy

Double post sorry x


----------



## MiissMuffet

we can have custard but not custard thats been sitting there in the shops. same principle as sushi, deli meats etc. x


----------



## topsy

Your a lime :) x


----------



## MiissMuffet

I know!! :dance: i just got on to check! I actually had lime and lemonade tonight :haha:


----------



## topsy

Enjoy your lime and lemonade, i have been drinking lemonade when I feel sick. Managed to keep another jacket pot down, just sent DH out as I want chicken nuggets!!!!! So he has gone to the supermarket after walking up the local shops, they only had battered ones, and I don't like them bless him :) 

have been looking at cot beds and bottles online ( I plan to breastfeed but my best friends little girl was born at 31 weeks and she never could feed her, she was just to poorly :( figured it better to be prepared!) but there are so many!

Still taking my tablets every 8 hours on the dot! 

Hope your all ok girls xxxxx


----------



## momma_2_four

Bleh. This is my second pregnancy with hyperemesis. I hate it. I've already lost almost 50 pounds in 18 weeks. Luckily my dr hasn't made me do any iv's yet but he threatened them last visit. Nothing seems to be working. I've tried every kind of med they gave me, sour drinks/foods/candy, ANY kind of candy, crackers...nothing. Most days I'm happy if I can keep some water down. 

Any suggestions ladies?


----------



## MiissMuffet

topsy said:


> Enjoy your lime and lemonade, i have been drinking lemonade when I feel sick. Managed to keep another jacket pot down, just sent DH out as I want chicken nuggets!!!!! So he has gone to the supermarket after walking up the local shops, they only had battered ones, and I don't like them bless him :)
> 
> have been looking at cot beds and bottles online ( I plan to breastfeed but my best friends little girl was born at 31 weeks and she never could feed her, she was just to poorly :( figured it better to be prepared!) but there are so many!
> 
> Still taking my tablets every 8 hours on the dot!
> 
> Hope your all ok girls xxxxx

i would reccomend having bottles handy before you have LO huni. I had my LO on time but she was a very vicous breastfeeder and my nipples got really chewed up they were cracked open and bleeding, the pain was incredible. i ended up havning to express for a week to let them heal. I was very lucky I had the bottles already at home. Luckily she latched back on to the breast straight away when they had healed up- not saying this will happen to you, just saying i was really happy i was prepared lol


----------



## MiissMuffet

momma_2_four said:


> Bleh. This is my second pregnancy with hyperemesis. I hate it. I've already lost almost 50 pounds in 18 weeks. Luckily my dr hasn't made me do any iv's yet but he threatened them last visit. Nothing seems to be working. I've tried every kind of med they gave me, sour drinks/foods/candy, ANY kind of candy, crackers...nothing. Most days I'm happy if I can keep some water down.
> 
> Any suggestions ladies?

18 weeks and you are still going? you poor thing :hugs: I got it so fierce in week 6/7 i was hospitilised 2 weekends in a row, but i am now 11 weeks and feeling alot better. I couldnt imagine having it for all my pregnancy like some people do :( xx


----------



## momma_2_four

It sucks. I would be happy if I never threw up again in my entire life.


----------



## topsy

momma_2_four said:


> It sucks. I would be happy if I never threw up again in my entire life.

Sorry you are having such a rough time of it :hugs:

missmuffet, I think you are right about being prepared :) will definitely get some bottles

I have been throwing up again :( so looks like my few days grace were just that a few day :( I cant keep water down, but have been having nibbles of a melon and that has stayed down???No idea why, also froze some orange juice in Ice cubes as someone else suggested have only had 1, but better than nothing. Grrr thought I was getting there :cry:

xxxx


----------



## angeldreams

Dearest Topsy,

I did get your private message...I tried to thank you graciously, but your mailbox was full! You're quite the popular lady! :) That was really sweet of you to take the time out to share that link w/ me...very thoughtful! I have yet to dowload and make my signature as cute as you girls! I'm so excited you got to taste pizza...if only for a moment! Real food! I'm having more sick days over here, but I definitley know what's ahead so it does make it easier...I suppose! :s As far as no one understanding...my family thought I had a low threshold for nausea...no one understood why I couldn't function! Thank goodness for forums such as these...it feels really good to know you're not alone and to know it's not all in your head! Sad thing for me is, I didn't even know about meds until my 3rd pregnancy when I researched it and demanded medication...what does that say about doctors? I hope this message isn't all over the place...I've been away from the computer a few days, but my boys are ready to get up and out of the house! They are 10, 7, and 5 years old! I love them dearly, but they don't get it either! Ha!Ha!

I have yet to complete my profile...I'm here in California in the United States...the boys will be back to school September 8th! Oh, and, I'm a little embarrassed to ask Topsy....what's a jacket pot? ;p

Hi MissMuffet! Thank you for your response, I wanted to give a more meaningful response to both you ladies...I plan to log on later tonite when I have a moment to myself...just wanted to thank you for sharing your story! The hyperemesis for me definately lessened w/ each pregnancy, so I'm hoping this time around will be more manageable...I don't have to change any diapers this time around or give any feedings...so that's something to look forward to! I am six weeks today...and if I get myself in gear, I can dowload that adorable chart to see what fruit/veggie I am! 

You girls are the best! Thanks for listening...hope your day is nausea free! Topsy, I'm really pulling for you...I did experience hg symptoms well past my 12th week so I know that it can take a toll on you mentally and emotionally...hang in there! xo


----------



## topsy

Sorry angeldreams, I am useless have emptied part of my inbox out! Yep I wholeheartedly agree this forum is great, and a huge support over this pregnancy :) I worked in childcare virtually all the time since I left college at 18 ( I am now 30) but feel I have no idea how to look after a baby!!!! :) I learn something every day. How anyone can function being so sick, I do not know, you girls with other LO are amazing. I am sorry you have had more sickness :hugs: Aw I bet your boys are great fun ( when you don't feel poorly) :)

Pizza was lovely, mum made DH a birthday cake, a Victoria sponge ( with jam and cream) I had just a tiny bit of the sponge was yummy. We watched a James bond dvd ( one DH got for his B day) after the pizza and I didn't move at all for the whole DVD, in the hope the food stayed down :)

Sunny California :) I am sorry I have never been to the USA, is it always warm there? Dose the heat make you feel worse? We have Had a few warmish days here, and that makes me feel wiped out and I normally LOVE the sunshine, I always have more energy in the summer than winter-Not this year though!!!

Jacket pot- maybe you know it as a baked potato? Potato baked in its skin cooked in the oven ( or microwave if you want it quickly :))? Sorry, I should think before i say (Ok type) things, I can sometime stomach them, as they are plain.

How long did your HG last hun? I can definitely eat more, not all the time but most days, so i think its slowllllly improving.

Thanks angeldreams :hugs:

Well I had an awful day yesterday threw up virtually everything I ate :( am having porridge with raspberries this morning a tiny bowl and I have been eating it over an hour and I have half left!!! But so far so good. I am starving :) Have also eaten some jelly sweets, hardly healthy but good for some sugar and energy when I can get them down.

Take care you lovely girls. xx


----------



## angeldreams

Dearest Topsy,

I'm sorry to hear you had a rough day yesterday! I know how discouraging it can be when you're able to tolerate something one day, then you're down the next! My hyperemesis typically lasted (w/ the last 3 pregnancies) from week 7 to about week 16! I don't quite remember as I wanted to forget it ever happened...but I do know it didn't magically disappear after the 12th week the way books describe morning sickness! 

I will say though, if you ever plan on giving this sweet baby a sibling, that the hyperemesis wasn't as intense w/ each pregnancy...it definately made itself known and was debilitating nontheless, but I didn't have to spend any time in the hospital w/ the last two pregnancies the way I did w/ the first! I don't know if that gives you or anyone else any hope? :nope:

Ha!Ha! Baked potato! Thank you! That sounds like something that would be tolerable! I ate toast, Starburst candy (which is a soft chew candy), sherbert ice cream, and dry cereal! Real nutritious huh? By my second pregnancy, I added cabbage soup to the menu (gross! Not sure why I was able to tolerate that?) and my mom would make biscuits for me out of pancake mix! Unbelievable! I really do get your pain! Sorry!

The weather in California is beautiful! We haven't had a dreadfully hot summer so it's been especially nice! We're so spoiled here...I think in November around the Thanksgiving holiday we're still able to wear our summer clothes! 

Amazing how such a teeny, tiny baby can make you feel so terrible! I swore I'd get my tubes tied after baby #1, but look at me now! 

By the way, I'm a sweat pea! Thanks for the link...can't figure out how to copy and paste it into my signature here on this forum, but I have it downloaded and I'm a sweat pea! Love it! 

Take Care Topsy! I hope you were able to eat a little more today...it's a cruel joke to be so hungry, but unable to eat a thing! I may have about 6 days and counting before Hg strikes for me...I'll keep you posted! It's like a horror film...waiting to be the next victim! :gun:


----------



## angeldreams

Hi Mama!

You poor thing! I'm not trying to be funny, but have you tried meditating? I feel so badly for you...and I'm not just saying that! I swore to my mother when I was experiencing my worst case of Hg during my first pregnancy that when and if I got out of it alive, I was going to devote my free time to helping women w/ hyperemesis! I wish I could help you! 

How was the hyperemesis your first pregnancy? Could it have been worse than this time? It doesn't seem anything could be worse than what you're experiencing now! So sorry!

Soda doesn't sound comforting in any way? Probably not b/c of the sugar? I wish I knew! I mentioned peppermint tea before...I'd ask your healthcare professional if you can have it b/c it is an herbal tea! It was recommended to me by my aunt who drank it when she was going through chemotherapy...it helps some people w/ the nausea! 

Which part of the country do you live in? I'm sending 'get well quick' vibes your way...18 weeks is long enough! :sadangel:


----------



## MiissMuffet

Hi ladies :hi:

thought this stuff was getting behind me but i've thrown up 2ce this morning. SUCKS :cry:

I don't mean to discourage anyone, but just what you were saying before- i am the opposite :( i was very sick with my 1st bub, but I was way worse this time. i didnt need hospital or iv intervention with my 1st. Now i'm petrified of doing this again, so i ust don't know :cry: Everyone is different though, most people are lucky and have it the other way around!

it's a lovely day here today for once but i feel so rotten i just want to go to bed :( 

x


----------



## topsy

Hi girlie's,

Back on the toast :) and had a tiny bit of plain pasta with sweetcorn for tea last night, some of it stayed down.

Angeldreams the Dr's are now saying 16 weeks ( although they said 12 Weeks until they realized I was 12 weeks :dohh: so not to sure I believe them!) too so hopefully it should slowly improve! You have given me hope though knowing your ended at 16 weeks :)

Yuck cabbage soup, I don`t think i could tolerate that even if I wasn't sick :wacko: ha ha. It is funny the things your bodies like(...Or don't!) when we are pregnant.

Summer clothes in Nov, I am so jealous, by then it will be coat, hat and scarf :) Its miserable here today and raining.

AW sweetpeas, glad you can see what you are, i couldn't work out the whole signature thingy, took me ages. I see you have an avatar now Hun. xxx

I really hope the HG is kind and misses you this pregnancy Hun.

It seems that everyone reacts different as to weither it gets worse or better with subsequent pregnancy's. We are unsure to be honest if we will have another one, we have a 3 bedroom house, but the 3rd room is tiny! I think we would have to move if we did have another LO and wouldn't be likely to get much more on the mortgage :( we did try last year, and even though I paid of £25,000 of the mortgage with my savings ( i now have none :)) in 2009 when DH (OH then) moved in with each other they wont give us more. We will see.

Oh Missmuffet :( Its horrible when you think you are improving and then it comes back :hugs: Glad the weather is nice, assume you are going into your spring now? We have family in NZ on the South Island.

Take care girls. BIG HUGS xxxxxx


----------



## MiissMuffet

yea almost spring now. i'm in the south island too- christchurch. Will reply properly tomorrow, am off to bed. nunght x


----------



## topsy

Night sweets.xxx

We have some family in Christchurch :) or just outside, I have only met them once. My dads cousins ( 3 of them and there families) live near Blenheim, and we see they a lot more. They come back once a year as there mum (Dads aunt) still lives here in London .One of his cousins (from NZ) is coming to see my Grandad tomorrow for the afternoon, and my aunt has said she will come and pick me up if I am well enough ( he lives 10 mins up the road) and I can go and say hello, FX I really hope I am well enough. Will be first time I have been out other than Dr's and hospital!

Was really sick this morning, but have done better this afternoon.

Hope everyone is doing ok. xxxx


----------



## angeldreams

Dearest Topsy!

Glad to hear you had some food...pasta and corn...that's a step up even though not all of it stayed down! Congrats! Were you able to see your aunt yesterday...hope so! Slowly but surely you'll be able to join the real world again!

MissMuffet...I was so hopeful that it was behind you...what a disappointment...please stay strong and you're right, everyone is different...I'm sorry the Hg was worse for you this time around...I've read in so many resources the opposite...but we're not all textbook examples, so hang in there! 

Do either of you ladies take anything to help you sleep at nite? I'm in the stage where I feel sick throughout the nite...do any of you remember how/what your initial symptoms were? I'm really nauseated at nite and toss and turn to alleviate some of it...then I experience "morning sickness" several times a day, but haven't hit rock bottom yet...I'm being really hopeful, but this is usually how it starts out for me! 

Topsy, I understand the 3 small bedroom house...we're currently in a tiny 2 bedroom house and are in the process of moving up to a 3 bedroom, but the 3 bedroom houses that we can afford are extremely small! I worried about it enough, but when I look at my boys (who all share a room w/ bunkbeds!) it doesn't matter to them...they have so much love and attention...they don't know the difference! *I know Hg makes you want to curl up and disappear...I remember wanting to be put in a medically induced coma until it was all **over...* (I bet MissMuffet is feeling that way now!), but the love you get back from them and the feeling you get from being a family is priceless! :hugs2:

Best wishes for improvements today ladies....you deserve it! xo
:hug:


----------



## topsy

Angel dreams you got your signature :) :)

Yep I saw my aunt and met her new hubby :) only for about half an hour, I didn't dare eat anything all morning as knew I would be sick, but I made the effort to go, was so tired I ate toast and then slept for an hour when we got back home.

Just got back from the hospital, my nan, who 94 and still lives in her own home, had a fall :( they not sure why, they have her hoked up to a heart monitor.

2 hours after I take my anti sickness tablets I am zzzzzzzzzzz for at least an hour am taking them every 8 hours so they help me sleep! But am so worried about driving on them. Mine first started out like morning sickness, It seemed to be worse if i dint eat every 2-3 hours, I remember eating rice at 10 am even though I had had breakfast at 7am, then I started being sick in the eve, then in the morning and eve then all day! Oh I really hope it doesn't get to bad for you.

Yep I shouldn't worry so much, your right as long as LO (S) have love and your time that's all they really need. I shouldn't worry about the amount of space we have.

Take care girlie's. xxxx


----------



## angeldreams

So sorry to hear about your grandmother! I do hope she'll be okay and that her hospital stay will be nice and short!:sad1:

You sound tired Topsy so I'll make this quick! I just had a phone conversation w/ my mom this morning and told her that I had just had breakfast at about 7:15am or so, but needed lunch by 10am! Identical to what you're describing! Dum, dum, dum, dum,.....dummmmmm! (it's supposed to be the sound of doom!)

I have Zofran, but it doesn't induce sleep...I wonder when/if the time comes what else I could ask for? I'll have to get the name of your meds later! Glad you got out if for a little bit!

Get well wishes for your sweet nan:flower:...sorry again!

p.s...yay! I did figure that ticker out...thanks again for the link...it's nice to be reminded what all the pain and suffering is for! xo


----------



## topsy

Sorry Hun, i posted and went straight to bed, I am still Yawning this morning.

Aw, well that's how mine started, FX yours isn't the same.

I am on 50mg of cyclizine and I soooo struggle to stay awake on this stuff!!!!, 

Nan had an ok night, thanks for her wishes.

I love to watch the tickers change :)

I was sick as soon as I woke up have Just swallowed a table with the minimal amount of water, so we will see what today brings.

xxxxx


----------



## angeldreams

Hi Topsy!

Don't be sorry! You're a delicate flower right now!:flower:Did you mention you worked w/ children? What do you do? I'm currently a "slave-at-home" mom right now...while I do love every minute of it, sometimes you don't feel like anything but a maid and/or a nanny! Ha!Ha! My husband seems to be appreciative...ha!ha!...he should be, I couldn't imagine how much money in childcare we'd have to spend if I worked! I went to college to be a teacher and did that for one year before starting my family...that's when I discovered Hg! I did not know it would be so debilitating...so I substitute taught which gave me the freedom to take a job...or not! I've been home ever since! 

Thanks for the name of your medication! I thought peaches were bigger than lemons! I did notice you're a lemon! Anymore scans for you? Are you and hubby going to find out if you have a boy or girl in the oven? :baby:

Talk w/ you soon! How's MissMuffet?:shrug:


----------



## angeldreams

p.s...sorry you woke up sick! Do you notice you feel worse when you do more in one given day? Meaning...you had a busy past couple of days w/ your aunt and nan...take it easy today!:coffee:


----------



## Sweedot

well, I stupidly ran out of my prescriptions on FRIDAY and I called into the Midwife, I thought I had a refill on them, but apparently not, so I missed a dose Thursday night, Friday morning and Friday afternoon...I havent missed doses before and at 25 weeks I did not think it would be a big deal but BOY WAS I WRONG, i was sooo sick, I think I must have vomited about 10 times that morning, I was lying on the bathroom floor at work and someone had to drive me home....

I finally got in and had my friend call my midwife for me to tell her I really needed the prescription, luckily they refilled it and my husband went to collect it for me, after double dose I finally stopped vomiting, I cannot believe how reliant I am on the medication still...I mean, the nausea has never really gone away and I was still being sick ocassionally on the meds, but after missing 3 doses my whole body went nuts...Im definitely convinced I may need the medication right up until the end now...

its really quite depressing.....is this the case for everyone?


----------



## Sooz

Hi Sweedot, 

Just read your post and thought I'd tell you that I finally stopped vomiting at 32 weeks. I reached a point like you where I thought it would last until the very end and even my MWs stopped asking if I was still being sick eventually, as the answer was always yes! I was diagnosed at 12 weeks (started vomming at 6) after I was hospitalised and had to alternate Cyclizine and Buccastem throughout the day to stay on top of things. 

The next time I threw up after 32 weeks I was in labour and mid-contraction! :happydance:

Everyone is different and I really hope all of you in here get to enjoy at least part of your pregnancy like I eventually did. :hugs:


----------



## NIfirsttimer

havent caught up for ages but popping in to send survival vibes to all you new girls... hope you are all doing ok xxxx


----------



## angeldreams

Hi Sweetdot!

Just read your post and I have to admit that although I had hyperemesis w/ three pregnancies, I didn't realize how mild they were until I read this and other posts on this site! My worst case was w/ my 1st pregnancy....I didn't take meds for pg 1 or pg 2, but discovered Zofran for pregnancy 3! I couldn't imagine having to rely on them at 25 weeks! Sorry you had such a rough weekend! 

How do you feel/perform when you do have your medication? I am currently 7 weeks pg and am preparing for hyperemesis...again! I'm trying to remain positive and hopeful that I'll be blessed and only experience "morning sickness"...haha! 

Fingers crossed that you'll be able to enjoy the last part of your pregnancy!


----------



## topsy

Hi Girls, sorry i haven't been around much i am really struggling with the HG at the mo. Hugs to you all xxx


----------



## MiissMuffet

topsy said:


> Hi Girls, sorry i haven't been around much i am really struggling with the HG at the mo. Hugs to you all xxx

i havnt been around much either. i am so sorry you are still going through this, that's not fair :( i havnt thrown up in a while now, get very close, but thats about it. just that icky nausia feeling that lingers. I hope you feel better real soon :( x


----------



## Sweedot

angeldreams said:


> Hi Sweetdot!
> 
> Just read your post and I have to admit that although I had hyperemesis w/ three pregnancies, I didn't realize how mild they were until I read this and other posts on this site! My worst case was w/ my 1st pregnancy....I didn't take meds for pg 1 or pg 2, but discovered Zofran for pregnancy 3! I couldn't imagine having to rely on them at 25 weeks! Sorry you had such a rough weekend!
> 
> How do you feel/perform when you do have your medication? I am currently 7 weeks pg and am preparing for hyperemesis...again! I'm trying to remain positive and hopeful that I'll be blessed and only experience "morning sickness"...haha!
> 
> Fingers crossed that you'll be able to enjoy the last part of your pregnancy!


Its very stressful, I didnt think I would still need zofran and phenergan at this stage in the game, I initially went on Zofran at 10 weeks after starting morning sickness from 5 weeks, I was to that point vomiting up to 15-20 times a day...luckily only 2 trips to the hospital so far in this pregnancy! 

Initial dose was 8 mg 3 times a day, which curbed the vomiting for a week, then started back, so I went up to 8 mg 4 times a day and the phenergan in the evenings...

this did help a lot but I was still being sick up until 19 weeks at least every other day, occassional bad days of vomiting 3-4 times a day.

At 19 weeks, i started feeling better, they reduced my dosage to 8 mg twice a day. again, the vomiting started back up again and i got my second stay in the hospital, dosage went back up to three times daily.

At 23 weeks I reduced my dosage again thinking it really was going away, went down to 4mg twice a day, this worked for a week then started up again....

then I had the relapse at 25 weeks thinking it had finally gone, but no....

last night I also had a bad turn and was sick for several hours, took an extra dosage and finally got off to sleep in the early hours...

it's on-going and definitely hard, its frustrating having to go through this and work full time and feel guilty for those days I just cant make it through at work, they look at me, knowing im really sick, but still cant comprehend what it is im dealing with....

having said all this, with the medication I do get good days and mostly good afternoons, which is an absolute blessing! I cant wait for this to end though, its definitely put me off having another baby for a good long while.:flower:


----------



## Creep

Hi ladies. Hope everyone is hanging in there. I'm 38+2 now and am booked for home birth, figured I've spent enough of this pregnancy in a hospital bed! All I can focus on is getting labour done as quickly as possible, get that placenta out and stop feeling sick! I know that sounds dreadful, of course I want to meet my lovely baby ASAP and check she's ok, but I cannot remember what it's like to feel normal and I can't wait to eat and drink whatever I want! My HG is still really unpredictable, feel nauseous 24/7 but luckily only vomiting on some days. Still need the ondansetron some days but not others.

I know it will all be worth it, but this has been the hardest thing I've ever been through. Can't wait to say "I survived HG!" Women that go through this must be amongst the strongest women in the world I reckon.

Keep strong ladies!


----------



## angeldreams

Dearest Sweedot,

I apologize for spelling your name wrong the first time! I wanted to thank you for sharing your story...the timeline, and the medications you were/are taking! I'm sorry this has been such a nauseating roller coaster for you...and the other girls who have shared! I almost feel like I don't belong in this forum this time around, but I promise you and everyone else that I did have hyperemesis for all three of my previous pregnancies! I am currently 7wks and 3 days...I have never gone this long w/out symptoms...it makes me want to ask if anyone out there believes in miracles b/c this is highly unusual for me! I have yet to have my first checkup, I hope it's a strong pregnancy and simply a miracle!

I know what you mean Sweedot about this being your only child! I wanted to get my tubes tied after my first pregnancy...but low and behold I'm pregnant w/ baby #4! 

I don't know how you're able to continue working...you are definitely a wonder woman! Don't feel guilty about missing days...you're a delicate flower right now...and it's all going to pay off really soon! xo

I'm sending very healthy, feel-good vibes to you today and the remaining days of your pregnancy! Please hang in there...

Looking forward to any updates you have for us!

Sincerely,
Angeldreams:hugs:


----------



## angeldreams

Dearest Topsy and MissMuffet!

Oh no! This HG is so unpredictable! Best wishes for better days ahead! I'm sorry it took a turn for the worse! 

Please hang in there...my thoughts are with you both!:flower::hugs:

Sincerely,
Angeldreams


----------



## Sweedot

Thanks for your kind words Angel dreams! It is so nice to hear from others who have experienced this and to see that we can make it through, its also refreshing to hear that it doesnt ALWAYS hit us as badly every pregnancy, it gives me hope for the future as I would love Esme to have a baby brother or sister, but the HG terrifies me....

The only thing that comforts me, is knowing I can be better prepared, knowing that there is support available and that we can make it through!

I wish you the best of luck with this pregnancy!

thanks


----------



## angeldreams

Hi Sweedot!

Very nicely said...you're so sweet! And I didn't realize that was your baby's name! What is the origin? I love that...it's very unique...and she's the size of an eggplant! Wow! Almost there!

Hope your day is hopeful and happy!:flower:


----------



## rosie5637

hi ladies!

sorry that a few of you are feeling particularly bad at the moment. 

fingers crossed angeldreams that this is your miracle and you won't get poorly:thumbup:

afm i'm a bit up and down at the moment. i have good days which i have to use to catch up on housework etc, then i have bad days caused by doing too much on the good ones:wacko:

i look a mess too. i was sick really hard yesterday. some came out of my nose which is never nice and i've got patches around my eyes where the blood has been forced to the surface of my skin. sunglasses for me then!


----------



## angeldreams

Dearest Rosie!

Thanks for your well wishes! I'm currently sitting on the couch hoping that my lunch will digest! I'm afraid I did too much yesterday and am paying for it today! I know exactly what you mean! I promised myself, although my husband took my three sons out for the day, that I would save the mopping of the floors for my husband! I'm trying to really enjoy and absorb the silence b/c as you may well know, noises, any noises...especially the sound of my boys fighting/being silly & giddy...are especially nauseating!

Sorry to hear about your eyes...that's pretty intense! I hope it lets up for your real soon!

Thanks for sharing!:hugs:

Sincerely,
Angeldreams


----------



## angeldreams

Oops! Forgot to ask, Rosie...are you currently taking medication right now? Also, when'd you begin experiencing the HG? I remember believing it was going to magically disappear at 12 weeks! Sorry you're still feeling miserable...hopefully you're one who's symptoms subside by week 14 or so!

Good luck!:flower:


----------



## rosie5637

angeldreams said:


> Oops! Forgot to ask, Rosie...are you currently taking medication right now? Also, when'd you begin experiencing the HG? I remember believing it was going to magically disappear at 12 weeks! Sorry you're still feeling miserable...hopefully you're one who's symptoms subside by week 14 or so!
> 
> Good luck!:flower:

i'm taking cyclizine 3 times a day. it has helped alot but i'm still sick some days. i started being sick when i turned 5wks and have been taking them since 6wks cause i was throwing up 15 times a day. i didnt go into hospital but as thats not an option for me and the doctor was very willing to dish out meds i didn't tell him the whole truth. i was very dehydrated and had vertually stopped needing a wee. had only been once in the previous 36hrs! i think if i'd told him that he would of insisted on hospital.

with my son 6yrs ago the last time i was sick was at 19wks. i didn't take meds then but was signed off work for a while. so i'm hoping i've got a max of 7 more wks before i am back to normal.[-o&lt;


----------



## Want2bMum

hi ladies!!!

I am so happy to have found this thread and to see that i am not alone.... not that i am happy that you are sick of course!!!

i started being sick at 5+6 and after a week of severe vomiting and nausea i was prescribed metoclopramide which didn't help much. i was then switched to cyclizine 3 times per day and it worked very well.... i just got very confused, sleepy, dizzy, couldn't stand or walk... so the doctor reduced the dose to once a day... let's see how it goes!!!

as all of you, i constantly think i won't make it to 40 weeks, this is too much to bare...

do you have severe stomach pain in between sick episodes? for me this is almost worst than being sick, this constant pain is crazy!!!

i am trying with acupuncture and i hope it works even a little bit...

well, i won't be able to be on BB very ofter because as all of you know very well, some days are just bad days and i keep rolling in bed in pain!!!

good luck to all of us!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Sweedot

Hi want2bmum....

I am currently also having acupuncture and I have found it has helped tremendously throughout this pregnancy so far, not just with nausea and vomiting, but also with anxiety, general wellbeing and aches and pains, I highly recommend...I'm fortunate to have a community accupuncture place 10 minutes away and it's only 20 dollars for an hour session.

I feel your sickness will get worse before it gets better, I peaked out with the worst of it between 10-16 weeks, this was when I literally thought I could not go on with the pregnancy, but I fought through it, and although it hasn't gone away, it's still here at 26 weeks, it's definitely more manageable, and once you start to feel those baby kicks, it really and truly helps you to go on....

Stick with the meds, vie adjusted mine so many times, I can't count...constantly changing dosages, some weeks you will need more, others less....make sure you get lots of rest, eat whatever you feel like, when u feel like it, redundant at this stage as I couldn't face a single thing until I hit 18-19 weeks....it also helps to establish an eating routine, I eat at 8:30, 10:00, 11:30, 2:00, 4:00 and 6:00 every day, not lots obviously, but something....I don't always keep it down, but I find keeping something in my stomach stops the vomiting at this stage...

If you become dehydrated, go to the hospital...

Finally, remember you're not alone and there are many of us suffering with hg, I honestly have never in. My life felt this sick ever, you feel like it will never end....but it will end and you'll be left with a beautiful baby in your arms.


----------



## Froggi

I've been sick horribly since a few days before my missed period. It let up a little for a few days in week 13 but it's pretty much back in full force. I've already been in the ER twice for dehydration...but I have been having other complications as well. I really wish the nausea would subside. :(


----------



## lynda1974

well after a couple of weeks of feeling near normal, my sickness seems to have reared its ugly head. Its made this pregnancy seem to last a lifetime but i keep thinking ahead that soon i will have a gorgeous baby in my arms xx


----------



## angeldreams

rosie5637 said:


> angeldreams said:
> 
> 
> Oops! Forgot to ask, Rosie...are you currently taking medication right now? Also, when'd you begin experiencing the HG? I remember believing it was going to magically disappear at 12 weeks! Sorry you're still feeling miserable...hopefully you're one who's symptoms subside by week 14 or so!
> 
> Good luck!:flower:
> 
> i'm taking cyclizine 3 times a day. it has helped alot but i'm still sick some days. i started being sick when i turned 5wks and have been taking them since 6wks cause i was throwing up 15 times a day. i didnt go into hospital but as thats not an option for me and the doctor was very willing to dish out meds i didn't tell him the whole truth. i was very dehydrated and had vertually stopped needing a wee. had only been once in the previous 36hrs! i think if i'd told him that he would of insisted on hospital.
> 
> with my son 6yrs ago the last time i was sick was at 19wks. i didn't take meds then but was signed off work for a while. so i'm hoping i've got a max of 7 more wks before i am back to normal.[-o&lt;Click to expand...


Dearest Rosie,

Thanks for sharing your story! Yes, if things go according to how you suffered last time w/ hyperemesis, you only have about 7 weeks! Which is still too long when you're feeling lousy! Hopefully you'll experience more good days than bad...:nope:

Best of wishes to you and your little one! It's amazing how we forget once we have them in our arms! I suffered three times and am doing it again...and by some miracle, I haven't experienced symptoms yet! I hope this remains the case, but if not, it's comforting to know this forum exists for the mental and emotional support that's much needed when you're going through something so debilitating and just plain awful!

Hang in there Rosie!:flower:


----------



## Sweedot

Hi ALL!!!!

Well, Im having an up and down kind of day, I had a great couple of days over the weekend with the sickness, but today I feel quite nauseous! Im constantly on the verge of thinking I have to throw up! Not pleasant! Tried nibbling and drinking water but its not working too well, hopefully I will settle as I move into the afternoon, Baby is very active today, im wondering if this is exacerbating the issue!

Half way through the work day, just got to hang on in there and make it through!

on a positive note, its my 5 year anniversary today! so Im hoping to feel better for celebrations tonight with the hubbs!

have a great day everyone!


----------



## angeldreams

Dearest Ladies!

I knew it was too good to be true!:nope: I had my very first visit w/ a nurse practicioner yesterday and I have an empty placenta! My doctor will confirm Tuesday and i guess we'll go from there! 

Which is why I never got the HG symptoms! :nope: I was hoping for a miracle and not a weak pregnancy...I just wanted to thank you all for your support and for helping me gear up for when I'd eventually be taken down w/ hyperemesis! I learned a lot about which meds to ask for...and what foods I could try and get down!

I'm going to try to join another forum for the time being...I'd like to know how all of you are doing so I may check in here and there! I wish you all the very best and I hope you all start feeling better really soon! Should I try for another pregnancy, I'll definitely be back!

Hugs to you all! xo:hugs:

Sincerely,
Angeldreams


----------



## topsy

Oh Angeldreams, sending you the biggests hugs. Thinking of you sweethert. xxxxx


----------



## momma_2_four

Hello ladies. I am so mad about what happened today. I had my check with my doctor and was told that since I've tried every oral medication, tried suppositories, and am now trying patches behind my ears to stop my sickness and nothing is working that there's nothing else they can or will do. I keep losing weight and I'm consistantly dehydrated. I was told by my insurance provider that they will cover a zofran pump so I could have a steady amount of medication in my body at all times but my doctor won't even think about trying it unless I keep losing weight. I've already gone down 4 sizes and lost over 40 pounds since getting pregnant. I feel so discouraged. What else could I do??


----------



## kirst76

hi there, I know this topic isn't active anymore but this is the third time I've dealt with hyperemesis...with my second and third babies I was as sick as a dog. I'm currently 12w4d and this time around hasn't been so bad...I've only been admitted once for fluids. I'm on ondansatron to curb the vomiting and have good days and bad days.
Is anyone else still about??


----------



## kirst76

ohh, have just seen that topic is still active....yay!!!!!!!!


----------



## Gitlost80

Hi all! I am not pregnant yet, butt TTC starting this month. I had HG with both of my sons pretty bad.I thought I was dying and was in and out of the hospital a handful of times for dehydration,I was on Zofran with my 2nd baby. I swore to myself I would never have a baby again,only because I dread the sickness soooo badly. Ive decided to go ahead with TTC.I only have a couple months that I can try because my fiance has the winter off and I need to time it just perfect so he can be home to take care of our son.I am not able to even leave my bed when the HG kicks in. Im excited,but SCARED! Before Thor(my 2.5 year old) was born I was pregnant and had the worse HG to date.I was very ill from the effects of HG and ended up having a miscarriage.We wanted the baby so badly, but I have to admit I was relieved to not feel sick.It was sad and I still feel guilty for being so relieved. Anyways, I hear ever pregnancy is different,but Im preparing myself for the worse! I have a friend who is a nurse now, and can get all the supplies to set me up on an IV when I need it! I cant tell you how happy that makes me! I look forward to keeping in touch with my fellow vomiters! I know its gross,but Im trying to make light of it to keep myself from getting cold feet. I really want one more child. I understand how all of you HG gals feel.My kids are awesome,but HG is the worst thing I have ever experienced! 

I should mention my HG started around 9 weeks and was tolerable at 17 weeks. I couldnt keep down water.My excessive saliva always made me feel worse,along with any movement or loud sounds. I lived off of mashed potatoes for weeks! I had to sit in the bathtub while throwing up in the toilet so I wouldnt wet my pants.I stayed naked constantly because of it.I had to be carried into my doctors appointments because I couldnt even walk upright. Im praying to God that I dont get it that bad the 3rd time around. I also hope once I am pregnant that I can continue to post along with you ladies.Looking at the writting on my computer screen would also make me sick! Fingers crossed It will get better for all of you!


----------



## kirst76

Gitlost....you basically just told my story!!!

I never had HG with my first child so when I got pregnant again it hit me like a ton of bricks....somedays I would vomit blood.
With number 3 I never though I'd get as sick but I found out the hard way.
When me and my husband talked about getting pregnant again, he told me that he'd support me no matter what but ultimately the decision was mine because he knew how sick I'd get. 
This time it didn't hit until later on......with both girls I was in hospital from about 6 - 7 weeks and this time I managed to hold off until almost 9 weeks. I was so lucky my midwife got me started on ondansatron straight away.
Loud noises set me off as does movement and being too tired.

Only 6 more months thogh now....and I can cope with that1


----------



## Gitlost80

Yeah Thank God I dont remember every horrible detail.I did write a letter to myself while I was pregnant with Thor about how miserable I was and how sometimes I just wanted someone to kill me and that it would be my LAST BABY. I know that the letter is still tucked away in my morning sickness book, but Im scared to read it! When I look at Thor,I realize he was worth it,sooooo,Ill have one more.I was 20 when my first son was born and 29 when my second was born.I am 31 now. Age definitely doesnt seem to matter with HG.I pray that 3rd times a charm and when I do get pregnant,I wont get sick,but I know better than that!I am getting all of my affairs in order because I know I will be useless,completely useless,for 4 months! I wouldnt wish HG on my worst enemy.The ending is so worth it tho!


----------



## kirst76

I know its worth it!!!
After number 2 I vowed that she would be my last and then I decided that I wanted another and talked to hubby about it.....he said yes and it took us ages to get pregnant and then I only got pregnant on clomid. I never got sick at all with that pregnancy, it was twins and I miscarried the first at around 5-6 weeks....I had a scan and they said that there was nothing in my uterus at all. I still had to have bloods to check my hcg levels and lo and behold they were rising.....so after talking to the specialist he said that it must have been twins and there was still one left. I went in at 10 weeks for a routine scan and found that the baby was stuck in my tube. I was devastated to say the least and 3 months later was pregnant again. I was as sick as a dog this time and my specialist said that was a good sign. I was in and out of hospital and the specialist kept coming in and reminding me that it was the only sickness with a prize at the end.

Thats my whole theory now.....I take each day as it comes and keep my eyes on the prize!!
This will definitely be my last baby though.....4 will be more than enough, lol!!!

I hope you get pregnant right away gitlost...good luck!!!


----------



## Gitlost80

kirst76 said:


> I know its worth it!!!
> After number 2 I vowed that she would be my last and then I decided that I wanted another and talked to hubby about it.....he said yes and it took us ages to get pregnant and then I only got pregnant on clomid. I never got sick at all with that pregnancy, it was twins and I miscarried the first at around 5-6 weeks....I had a scan and they said that there was nothing in my uterus at all. I still had to have bloods to check my hcg levels and lo and behold they were rising.....so after talking to the specialist he said that it must have been twins and there was still one left. I went in at 10 weeks for a routine scan and found that the baby was stuck in my tube. I was devastated to say the least and 3 months later was pregnant again. I was as sick as a dog this time and my specialist said that was a good sign. I was in and out of hospital and the specialist kept coming in and reminding me that it was the only sickness with a prize at the end.
> 
> Thats my whole theory now.....I take each day as it comes and keep my eyes on the prize!!
> This will definitely be my last baby though.....4 will be more than enough, lol!!!
> 
> I hope you get pregnant right away gitlost...good luck!!!


Thanks! I hope I do too! I rather be sick in the cold winter vs the scorching summers we get around here. The heat seems to make me feel worse. I dont need all that extra holiday food to fatten me up either! If Im nauseous,I wont stuff my face like I normally do around Nov/Dec.HaHa Fingers and toes crossed :)


----------



## kirst76

I hate summer.....summer here soon *groans*


----------



## coxy1978

hi girls! Please read my story:

Ive also suffered HG 3 times! It is the worst experience ever! I also swore id never EVER have another after my 2nd because i could not bare the thought of ever going through it again. but after 8 years (and a new relationsip) I tht id try my luck again and hoped and preyed it may be different the 3rd time round! But it wasnt! Mine always has started at 4 wks and several admissions to hosp around 6-8 wks...its sooooooo awful! I found movement and also smells would set me off. i couldnt bare the smell of anything... even cleaning my teeth and showering made me vomit. i used to actually vomit about every half hr to hour (depending on how long i held it in) But the min i moved, it wud project with such force, it'd come from my nose too! (sorry for TMI) My tummy muscles were sore and my throat from all the reaching. id even be sick during the night. 

I found people just wouldnt understand, and tell me to try ginger or having a biscuit before getting out of bed! (that was a physical impossibility as the sickness wud make me jump from my bed the second i woke up) Some people would say i should stop thinking about it!! I wish id tht of joining sites like this or support groups, but i didnt. Though as you say, even if i had, i prob was too ill to even turn comp on! LOL!

But now my littlest is 2, i wanted another one - prepared myself for the worst and fell preg in Feb earlier this year. When i got to 5 wks and sickness hadnt started, i just knew something was wrong and turned out to be ectopic. I was deastated. i was so prepared to be ill with HG, but never prepared for an ectopic. 

Im now 4 wks and 6 days PG again, and im not throwing up yet - im soooo worried this means another ectopic! ive felt nausea, and have sore bb's but for me, the real sign is HG, and its not started. Im probably the only woman in the world tht actually WANTS to start being sick! I just dont want to go through another ectopic, its so scary. I used to feel that way about HG. but now id gladly go through that again, if it meant escaping the ectopic! It was horrific. 

I wonder what my chances are of having this pregnancy without HG?? I just feel so fed up. Ive not had a scan yet so i dont know where my little bean has planted itself, but im worried its got stuck! :(


----------



## Gitlost80

coxy1978 said:


> hi girls! Please read my story:
> 
> Ive also suffered HG 3 times! It is the worst experience ever! I also swore id never EVER have another after my 2nd because i could not bare the thought of ever going through it again. but after 8 years (and a new relationsip) I tht id try my luck again and hoped and preyed it may be different the 3rd time round! But it wasnt! Mine always has started at 4 wks and several admissions to hosp around 6-8 wks...its sooooooo awful! I found movement and also smells would set me off. i couldnt bare the smell of anything... even cleaning my teeth and showering made me vomit. i used to actually vomit about every half hr to hour (depending on how long i held it in) But the min i moved, it wud project with such force, it'd come from my nose too! (sorry for TMI) My tummy muscles were sore and my throat from all the reaching. id even be sick during the night.
> 
> I found people just wouldnt understand, and tell me to try ginger or having a biscuit before getting out of bed! (that was a physical impossibility as the sickness wud make me jump from my bed the second i woke up) Some people would say i should stop thinking about it!! I wish id tht of joining sites like this or support groups, but i didnt. Though as you say, even if i had, i prob was too ill to even turn comp on! LOL!
> 
> But now my littlest is 2, i wanted another one - prepared myself for the worst and fell preg in Feb earlier this year. When i got to 5 wks and sickness hadnt started, i just knew something was wrong and turned out to be ectopic. I was deastated. i was so prepared to be ill with HG, but never prepared for an ectopic.
> 
> Im now 4 wks and 6 days PG again, and im not throwing up yet - im soooo worried this means another ectopic! ive felt nausea, and have sore bb's but for me, the real sign is HG, and its not started. Im probably the only woman in the world tht actually WANTS to start being sick! I just dont want to go through another ectopic, its so scary. I used to feel that way about HG. but now id gladly go through that again, if it meant escaping the ectopic! It was horrific.
> 
> I wonder what my chances are of having this pregnancy without HG?? I just feel so fed up. Ive not had a scan yet so i dont know where my little bean has planted itself, but im worried its got stuck! :(

Well I pray that you have a normal pregnancy going on in there! I never get the HG until 8-9 weeks, then it has no mercy on me.I too have been exhausted, trying to take a cat nap on the bathroom floor in between dry heaves,or waking up to dry heaves in my sleep. Having HG is like being on another planet and NO ONE else can understand and sometimes people are even mean about it,like you are just trying to get attention or something! I agree with you though, for a healthy pregnancy/baby, I welcome the sickness!(notice Im saying that while Im NOT pregnant yet.I will probably be begging for someone to put me out of my misery come 8 weeks pregnant!) You never know,you could be one of those people who supposedly DONT get HG with every single pregnancy! God, wouldnt that be nice?! Well good luck and Im sure Ill be seeing you on here.Keep us updated :)


----------



## coxy1978

awww, yer i know. I was thinking the same. I tht earlier, if this is a pregnancy in the uterus, and i develop HG over the next wk, then even though thats what im wishing for right now, i know i'll be wishing i prob wasnt even pregnant, talk about contradiction! 

I cant imagine its possible that ive got a 'normal' pregnancy, is it? What are the chances, do you know? Ive done bit of research and only ever come accross ONE woman who managed to skip it with a subsequent pregnancy, and it was a twin pregnancy (her 3rd pregnancy) 

I cant get this all off my mind tonight...just wish i knew. I could feel some weird feelings in my side earlier...and at the same time i was feeling quite nauseous! Ive got a bad feeling and just want it all to be over as soon as poss. 

Good luck to you, with TTC and if there is a chance you can have a 'normal' pregnancy then i really hope you'll escape it! xx


----------



## NIfirsttimer

i *think* i recall the official chance of having it again in subsequent pregnancies is something around 70% 

stay positive & good luck ladies!!


----------



## Futuremommy1

hi ladies,

I'm so sorry you are going through this. This is my 3rd pg the first ended in a mc at 7-8 weeks ( I had slight nausea early on) and the 2nd was ectopic that we ended around the same time. I didn't have any symptoms with that pg. We finally got pg again and now at 12 weeks I'm really not liking being pregnant. I've had constant nausea since 5 weeks with vomiting starting at 7 weeks and knocking me on my butt at 9-10 weeks. I've been in the hospital once for not being able to keep anything down including water. 

I've already told DH I don't think I can do this again. I want this baby very much but this is beyond words. I throw up from just walking up my stairs or going from the car to the house. Any little bit of movement sets it off. 

People keep telling me how I just need to eat something before I get up and I'm like I tried that. It doesn't work. nothing works. I'm on zofran and that will take a slight edge off but it's not fixing anything. And the constipation it causes is almost as ridiculous. 

My friends can't understand. My dh is trying to. He's been great. I haven't cleaned or cooked in over two months. I dress like I don't have any clothes. My hair is a mess. My skin is horrible. I feel like straight crap. I just want to lay down all day. except for my mother and my husband I don't talk to anyone. And I really don't want to go back to the hospital cause I'm afraid of the bill.

Just wanted to say Hi ladies!


----------



## Gitlost80

I have also heard that getting on a treatment plan before it fully strikes is a good idea.I always felt better after an IV fluid treatment,Zofran took the edge off and I only used it on days that I thought I was going to die.I will be seeking out a Doctor that actually believes theres such a thing as HG,and acknowledges it, otherwise they tell you to go home and drink ginger ale.A good understanding Doc will probably be a big help.


----------



## kirst76

Hi coxy!
I know what you mean about knowing that everything is ok by having the HG!
I hope everything is ok for you this time around.

When I was pregnant with number 2 I was so sick and I called my mum to see if she could have my elder daughter because I needed to go to hospital (my daughter was sick so couldn't have come with us).....she said that she'd be around later and it ended up being early evening before she got here....by that stage I was beyond dehydrated and mum took one look at me and said to my husband just to get me to hospital as fast as he could.....until that day mum never realised how bad it could be.

There was a great article in the online edition of the newspaper here the other week about HG.....I'll see if I can find the link.


----------



## kirst76

here is the link to the article....hope it works!!!
https://www.nzherald.co.nz/lifestyle/news/article.cfm?c_id=6&objectid=10753087


----------



## Gitlost80

Futuremommy1 said:


> hi ladies,
> 
> I'm so sorry you are going through this. This is my 3rd pg the first ended in a mc at 7-8 weeks ( I had slight nausea early on) and the 2nd was ectopic that we ended around the same time. I didn't have any symptoms with that pg. We finally got pg again and now at 12 weeks I'm really not liking being pregnant. I've had constant nausea since 5 weeks with vomiting starting at 7 weeks and knocking me on my butt at 9-10 weeks. I've been in the hospital once for not being able to keep anything down including water.
> 
> I've already told DH I don't think I can do this again. I want this baby very much but this is beyond words. I throw up from just walking up my stairs or going from the car to the house. Any little bit of movement sets it off.
> 
> People keep telling me how I just need to eat something before I get up and I'm like I tried that. It doesn't work. nothing works. I'm on zofran and that will take a slight edge off but it's not fixing anything. And the constipation it causes is almost as ridiculous.
> 
> My friends can't understand. My dh is trying to. He's been great. I haven't cleaned or cooked in over two months. I dress like I don't have any clothes. My hair is a mess. My skin is horrible. I feel like straight crap. I just want to lay down all day. except for my mother and my husband I don't talk to anyone. And I really don't want to go back to the hospital cause I'm afraid of the bill.
> 
> Just wanted to say Hi ladies!

Although nothing I can say to make you feel better,there is a gift waiting for you at the end of your nightmarish HG journey,so hang in there! Ask your doctor for help.There are things they can give you to try and take the edge off,but I learned that you gotta be pretty persistent to get them to help you! Severe morning sickness is the worst thing in the world you can experience(IMO). Good Luck Mama,and welcome :)


----------



## coxy1978

Futuremommy1 said:


> hi ladies,
> 
> I'm so sorry you are going through this. This is my 3rd pg the first ended in a mc at 7-8 weeks ( I had slight nausea early on) and the 2nd was ectopic that we ended around the same time. I didn't have any symptoms with that pg. We finally got pg again and now at 12 weeks I'm really not liking being pregnant. I've had constant nausea since 5 weeks with vomiting starting at 7 weeks and knocking me on my butt at 9-10 weeks. I've been in the hospital once for not being able to keep anything down including water.
> 
> I've already told DH I don't think I can do this again. I want this baby very much but this is beyond words. I throw up from just walking up my stairs or going from the car to the house. Any little bit of movement sets it off.
> 
> People keep telling me how I just need to eat something before I get up and I'm like I tried that. It doesn't work. nothing works. I'm on zofran and that will take a slight edge off but it's not fixing anything. And the constipation it causes is almost as ridiculous.
> 
> My friends can't understand. My dh is trying to. He's been great. I haven't cleaned or cooked in over two months. I dress like I don't have any clothes. My hair is a mess. My skin is horrible. I feel like straight crap. I just want to lay down all day. except for my mother and my husband I don't talk to anyone. And I really don't want to go back to the hospital cause I'm afraid of the bill.
> 
> Just wanted to say Hi ladies!

I totally know what you mean...everything you've just said sound exactly the same... just going from car to house and upstairs to downstairs - or even the smell of the sink or something....uuugghhh! I used cyclizine, like you said it took an edge off but never actually relieved it - and of course - you have to be able to keep it down first!!!!

Im lucky i do have supportive husband but i know my friends dont understand...they'll all say - "yer i felt relly sick when i was pregnant" and im thinking - "no - not like this!" or they'l say - "I wasnt sick but i just felt sick- and i think thats worse!" aaarrrr, that one used to drive me mad! 

Little advice that can ease the problem of laundry smells or bathing products - just buy everything frgrance free. I wish id realised you could get fragrance free laundry liquids, washing up liquids, and shampoo's, showergels - everything. I ban all perfumes and aftershaves from the house too! 

I agree with previous post about the fact you get the most amazing gift at the end, and honestly it is worth it, it really is. I used to keep telling myself, its not forever...im goimg to get better. 

Well, its scan day for me...my bb's were throbbing during the night, and yet ive still woken up with no feeling of sicknes...i just dont get it. I cant believe im lucky enough to be having a normal PG...unless like some of you ladies, maybe il just develop it later this time. I tend to be feeling off in the afternoons....

Wishing you lots of luck for all you ladies that are suffering or TTC. x


----------



## coxy1978

Kirst, il have a read of that artical later...i'll deffo find it very interesting, thank you! 

Got to get ready for my app....oh god, talk about anxiety - wish me luck! x


----------



## coxy1978

NIFirstT, 

Thankyou for that info...i hope you're right and im among the 30%....fingers crossed. That kind of figure has actually reassured me a little...it does seem achievable...i imagined it must be like 90- 95% or something, but if it is 70%, then i feel ive got a chance. x

Will let you all know how i get on. x


----------



## aevenstar

Hi Ladies

Think I may be back in here again! Had hyperem with dd1 and ended up in hospital for a week and a half. Second time round and its looking like being same again-last few days have got worse and ended up coming home early today from work. 

Thing is-I'm so happy to be pregnant I don't want to complain but t is getting tough!

Docs on Thursday and hoping I can get some anti sickness stuff a little earlier this time round. 

Hope you're all having manageable day


----------



## Gitlost80

If I was rick and had super awesome medical coverage,and no other kids,I would ask to be put in a medically induced coma for the first half of the pregnancy so I could skip the whole HG! Lol.


----------



## coxy1978

Hi again... 

Hows everyone this afternoon? x Sorry to hear you're coming down with it aevenstar! have you been sick inn the mornings yet? or are you still just feeling bad? x

Surprisingly, my scan went well and the lovely doctor was very confident everything is just where it should be this time. I cant believe it, im still trying to get used to it, as ive been convincing myself it was all going to be wrong. I have to go back in another 2 wks to check the heartbeat as too early but she says definately a pregnancy sac in the womb - and it is not a sudo sac (which you can get when you have ectopic) 

Im guessing now, that means HG is round the corner for me...il be making the most of the next few days...may have to 'stock up' ha ha! Indulge and store my energy! he he! 

speak soon xx


----------



## kirst76

hi and welcome to the "newbies"

I felt so lucky not to be sick right off the bat this time and then it hit me like a ton of bricks....lol!

I realised that I've not vomited in an entire week now, but boy is the the nausea bad today!!!

Congrats on the scan coxy!!!!! Wishing you all the best!


----------



## aevenstar

Hi ladies

Glad your scan went well Cody-exciting! Yes-am throwing up as well as feelin sick-about 10-12 times a day last few days. Came home pretty much as soon as I got in to work this morning as was sick several times in about 20 mins. Feeling bit better at home as easier to manage. Am wondering if doc would sign me off or not-might make next few weeks easier to deal with!

Normal day off thurs and fri as I'm part time so am planning some easy things to do with eleanor (2 years old). 

Gitlost- I like your plan! But then I'd miss out on stuff with Eleanor so maybe not! 

How's everyone's day going?


----------



## coxy1978

aevenstar said:


> Hi ladies
> 
> Glad your scan went well Cody-exciting! Yes-am throwing up as well as feelin sick-about 10-12 times a day last few days. Came home pretty much as soon as I got in to work this morning as was sick several times in about 20 mins. Feeling bit better at home as easier to manage. Am wondering if doc would sign me off or not-might make next few weeks easier to deal with!
> 
> Normal day off thurs and fri as I'm part time so am planning some easy things to do with eleanor (2 years old).
> 
> Gitlost- I like your plan! But then I'd miss out on stuff with Eleanor so maybe not!
> 
> How's everyone's day going?

oh bless you, sounds so familiar and i really feel for you. I dont know how you are finding the strength to play with littleone, its gonna be sooooo tough! 

Im feeling all paranoid again today as i feel ok. Whats wrong with me?? Why arent i being sick!???? 

I know all of you that have hyperemisis right now will be screaming at me to shut up and make the most of it, but im worried. 

Can you girls just remind me, how many wks/days were you when the first bit of sickness kicked in? 

Im sure i was like 4-5 wks when mornings got bad and by 5wk and 6 dys i was in hosp with my last pregancy, but.....i have a feeling it may have been 6 wks it started with my 2nd and with the 1st, i just cant remember at all. 

x


----------



## Futuremommy1

i was 5w6d when the nausea hit like a ton of bricks and the vomiting started in week 7. I know what you mean about feeling something might be wrong....I really hope you're lucky this time and you have an easy pregnancy.

I don't know how you girls can do this with other children at home. I would cry everyday. I've basically ignored my husband these last 2 months and I couldn't do that with a child.


----------



## aevenstar

Well today's normally a working day so ive been able to relax-hubby has flexitime so is working longer today so he can finish early tomorrow and Friday to help me out. May have to rely on playcentres for mornings and cbeebies for late afternoons-Eleanor still naps thank goodness after lunch. 

Cody-nausea started at 4 weeks, throwing up shortly after but only occasionally-really ramped up in last few days. MAke the most of the good days-though I know what you mean about missing the reassurance!


----------



## Gitlost80

With my first-8 weeks
With my MC Baby-5 weeks
With my 2nd son-9 weeks

With both of my sons, it didnt creep up slowly,it came outta no where,like getting hit by a diesel truck(more like waking up one day with a super severe hang over)!

I have heard you can be sicker/less sick depending on gender because of the amount of hormones?


----------



## coxy1978

thanks for replies girls.. 

I feel like such a worry-guts! So sorry i keep harping on! Im going to try really hard to stop worrying and just try and accept this pregnancy IS going to work out. I wonder if i spent too much time convincing myself it wouldnt work out because i was so afraid of getting another ectopic. Now i just need to reverse previous brainwashing! ha ha ha!

here goes! .....


----------



## kirst76

Gitlost80 said:


> With my first-8 weeks
> With my MC Baby-5 weeks
> With my 2nd son-9 weeks
> 
> With both of my sons, it didnt creep up slowly,it came outta no where,like getting hit by a diesel truck(more like waking up one day with a super severe hang over)!
> 
> I have heard you can be sicker/less sick depending on gender because of the amount of hormones?

I've heard that too about the gender thing...HG is apparently far worse when you are carrying girls. But girls is all I've had so dont know. Although in saying that I haven't been nearly as sick this time around so maybe, just maybe its a boy....we'll see.


----------



## Gitlost80

kirst76 said:


> Gitlost80 said:
> 
> 
> With my first-8 weeks
> With my MC Baby-5 weeks
> With my 2nd son-9 weeks
> 
> With both of my sons, it didnt creep up slowly,it came outta no where,like getting hit by a diesel truck(more like waking up one day with a super severe hang over)!
> 
> I have heard you can be sicker/less sick depending on gender because of the amount of hormones?
> 
> I've heard that too about the gender thing...HG is apparently far worse when you are carrying girls. But girls is all I've had so dont know. Although in saying that I haven't been nearly as sick this time around so maybe, just maybe its a boy....we'll see.Click to expand...

Awww,I bet it is a boy! Boys are sooooo sweet!


----------



## aevenstar

Hmmm. Well both my friend and I who've had h g had girls-my other friend who's just had her second child-boy-wasn't as bad as with her daughter. Maybe this ones a girl again! 

Docs in half hour-hoping to get sorted...


----------



## aevenstar

Evening ladies - well, doc's given me some Buccastem, which are the dissolvable ones - made me sick :( And have the comedy advice 'best taken after food'. Said to call her Monday if I need signing off. Think I'll be calling her Monday!

Is slowly sinking in that I am actually pregnant - after 6 months of trying for this one, 2 fertility clinics (NHS pee'd me off) and a fair bit of money spent going private, it still doesn't feel real. 8 days till scan next week on saturday - cannot wait!

How's anyone else going on? Was amused to be sent home with the advice to drink sugary drinks - has to be the first time ever I've been told it's good for me!

xx


----------



## Gitlost80

Zofran worked well for me to take the edge off of my misery.They melt under your tongue and work in minutes.Crazy expensive tho,but what I wouldnt pay to get some relief! :wacko:


----------



## kirst76

Gitlost80 said:


> Zofran worked well for me to take the edge off of my misery.They melt under your tongue and work in minutes.Crazy expensive tho,but what I wouldnt pay to get some relief! :wacko:

I'm taking the zofran too at the moment.....this time around they have less restrictions on the drug. When I was pregnant last time it was so restricted and the chemist could only give me 12 tablets in a 4 week period unless I paid full price for it and it was signed off by a specialist. We couldn't afford it at all and were very lucky to have the hospital pharmacy give me around 400 of the wafers after consulting with the specialist, midwife and house surgeon.
At the moment I have 122 zofran wafers from the chemist for $3.
Much better!!!!


----------



## coxy1978

Well, hate to throw a spanner in the works, i found that my second pregnancy was my worst...and it was a boy. The 1st and 3rd were girls. 

With my son, i had hyperemisis but also had awful migraines and honestly think the sickness was the worst out of the 3. 

Im def feeling more nausea over the last 24 hours but still not stopping me doing anything... 

feeling for all you who are suffering right now...wish you lots of luck for a good weekend. xx


----------



## Futuremommy1

my zofran was restricted as well....until i called my insurance company and raised bloody murder! now I have plenty of pills but i've really been trying not to take them...the constipation is horrendous.


----------



## aevenstar

Well I had to give in on the whole day on day off and had a tablet this morning aged being sick 4 times in an hour-it made me sick but I have managed to eat a chicken roll today and it was so nice! Picking at some mashed potato now but feeling rough. Not looking forward to med free day-can't see this working somehow!

In other news Eleanor nearly got squashed pulling a concrete bird bath on herself at my dads-luckily I moved quick enough to deflect it and push her out the way-so scary! Have pulled muscle or something in tummy though-ouch. 

Hope we all have good weekends!


----------



## kirst76

Futuremommy1 said:


> my zofran was restricted as well....until i called my insurance company and raised bloody murder! now I have plenty of pills but i've really been trying not to take them...the constipation is horrendous.

Tell me about the consipation!!!!!!:cry:

aevenstar....no good about Eleanor, hope you're ok too! (hugs)


----------



## aevenstar

Thanks kirst-she's fine just a few scrapes!

Rough day-tea been only food to stay down :( get so hungry after I've thrown up though-bizarre cycle. Hubby being fab today-looking after me and doing housework I'd normally have done on my days at home with Eleanor. Makes a difference! Pretty much decided to take some time off work. 

How's everyone coping in hot weather (uk)? Just dispatched Luke for mini milks!


----------



## kirst76

We're just coming into Summer here (NZ)....I dislike summer, even while I'm not pregnant.
WE had a lovely week weather wise....the hottest it got was 21c so not too bad, but now its raining and cooler so I'm just right.


----------



## Gitlost80

Well the countdown begins. 4 days till ovulation.Im feeling excited,scared nervous and happy all at the same time. Im happy to be TTC, but then I think about the HG, and the long nights/days where the only relief i can remember getting was by sitting in the bathtub while the shower ran over my back and throwing up in the drain. I also stuck my head out of the shower curtain to eat mashed potatoes while in the shower.When I could eat,it had to be very bland,or easy to come back up. I am praying for a miracle,actually two miracles.#1 is to conceive asap,and #2 is to have less severe HG.:sick:


----------



## coxy1978

Hi All!

Good luck with TTC Gitlost, are you using OPK?

Aevenstar, sending you big :hugs:


Gitlost, i know what you mean about choosing foods that are easy to bring up!! I thought exactly the same too when i read that Aevenstar was eating bit of mashed potato (mmm, nice and easy to release, ha ha!)

Foods i found difficult were pizza - and if i ate salad i found i'd get lettuce stuck in my nose (on its way out) That was harsh! 

Im snuggled up on sofa this morn with my littly and a blanket watching kids TV. Feeling bit off and the nausea is getting worse. Ive been feeling pretty bad and at the stage where you have to concentrate not to be sick.. Ive had a few dry retching incidents but so far managed to keep food and drink down. Its prob a matter of crossing off the days tho!

xx


----------



## aevenstar

Morning ladies,

kirst - I'm not a summer lover either! I like it cold and sunny best in winter :)

Gitlost -it is a mixed feeling isn't it? I so wanted to be pregnant again, and have our second child, but there was that 'what if...' at the back of my mind. 

Coxy - glad you're managing to eat and drink still - take it easy (not the easiest thing with a LO I know!) 

well, another day off work - rang (new) boss this morning, and he's been fine with it - felt bit bad as he's been off for a week, and come back to a new team, new area as we've had a big organisational change, and our first conversation is 'I may not be in for a few weeks'!

Still struggling to eat and drink - going to ring docs again today and see if can get anything other than these buccastem which are useless. To be honest, I feel that rough I'd take the drip right now over this. 

Been planning ahead for Thurs/Fri when Eleanor is with me - got MIL coming over Thurs pm-Friday daytime - we get on OK, and to be honest, I'm glad of the help. So that only leaves Thursday morning to really have to cope with - probably go to a friends, or maybe playcentre. 


5 more sleeps till scan!


----------



## Futuremommy1

Hi Ladies!

I'd much prefer winter to summer as well. Living in Texas 100+ degree weather is common for the whole summer or about 37 degrees celcius. Right now we are still in the high 80s although its supposed to be fall. I told DH we had to move next year. 

Anyway I learned the hard way that spaghetti with ground beef is HORRIBLE coming back up. I was pretty good with pastas in general but one day the spaghetti came back up and that was the worse thing in the world. It would get stuck in my throat going up or swallowing. Just thinking about it makes me feel horrible.

usually i have ice cream at night but last night that didn't want to stay down and that smelled horrible coming back up. 

when will this end!?!?!?!?!?!


----------



## kirst76

OMG, I can sooooo relate to all those things coming back, lol!!

With all my girls I craved sweet stuff, milkshakes, yoghurt, icecream, etc and all those were easy to throw up......this time I've been craving savoury which is bloody terrible to throw up. I haven't been sick now for almost 2 weeks (thank you ondansatron/zofran) but the nausea is so bad somedays I feel I cant do a thing.


----------



## Gitlost80

Yes I am using OPKs,mucinex(to help thin out CM) and BBT charting.On day 12,about 2 days to go! Wouldnt it be nice if I could get it the first month? Then I could come throw uo in this thread while you guys hold my hair back.Lol,just kidding, but yeah Im doing as much as I can to prepare myself for the road ahead.I do believe HG has to do with hormones because I even get nauseous around Ovulation.I have my 2 sons and Im hoping for another just cause Im afraid the HG will be worse with a girl(My miscarriage baby was my worst,and I assume it was a girl).


----------



## kirst76

I so know what ou mean about holding the hair back....just before I got pregnant I got all my hair chopped off, my husband reckons its been great because he hasn't had to hold my hair back at all this time, lol
Begin the BD now gitlost, and go ever other day until at least a week after you know you've ovulated. Good luck!!!!!


----------



## coxy1978

well, think its setting in :(

Feeling worse and worse and not managed to keep anything down that i ate this morn, Ive just tried again - went for the easy option - tomato soup! haha! (dont worry - no cream carpets in this house! LOL I'l let you know how i get on, but actually, im feeling a tad better last 15mins so maybe i will keep it down!

Littly has just fallen asleep on sofa watching my little pony in a foreign language (no wonder she's asleep, ha ha) but has been so good today, bless her. Although saying that, she's made a LOT of mess... 

How's everyone else feeling today?


----------



## aevenstar

Hi ladies

Been eating a bit better last two days as doc let me have some cyclizine. Still being sick and feeling nauseous but keeping a bit more down at least. Plus has the benefit of making me so sleepy I can just sleep through it! 

Still - Eleanor at home tomorrow so hoping for a good day to be able to cope with her. 

Coxy -hope that soup stays put! Kirst - glad you're eating - praying that nausea settles down for you. Gitlost - sounds like you've got it all planned! 

xx


----------



## kirst76

I saw the dietician today....she was great!!!!
All of you with hyperemesis should definitely go see one if you get the chance.
She was very helpful and told me that if I lost anymore weight, started vomiting again or the nausea lasted past 20 weeks that she would admit me and put a tube in my nose.

I saw my midwife yesterday and had put on 600g in 4 weeks so thats something at least.


----------



## coxy1978

Aevenstar, 

My doc gave me cyclizine and buccustem yesterday, to take together! Im on another planet! I could barely talk yesterday. MIL has taken little one today so thats helped as dont need to worry about dozing off! 

I did manage to keep all my food down yesterday. When i woke up this morn, and meds had worn off, i actually felt human again....but i can feel the drowsiness and spaced out feeling coming back! I dont think i can take these the whole first trimester... do you?


----------



## coxy1978

Kirst! 

just think, not too much longer now and you should begin to feel at least a little better. cant remember, did you say this is your first pregnancy?


----------



## kirst76

this is actually my 5th pregnancy, like you I had an ectopic so I just have my 3 girls. With the last 2 girls the nausea and vomiting lasted until I was full term so I dont hold much hope.

The dietician gave me this supplement drink to make up....I'm not drinking any milk at the moment, cant stomach it so this is a milk drink to boost my calcium and everything else. Yesterday I drank it slowly like she said but afterwards was retching and gagging and ended up throwing up a little.
I want to be well, I want to be able to enjoy my pregnancy, but its so hard when you feel like crap all the time. All I can do is my best and take each day as it comes and when I feel alright I can do stuff but when I feel yucky I just sit here.

I hope you can get things under control soon coxy regarding the meds and stuff. Good that you kept everything down the other day!


----------



## angeldreams

Dearest Coxy1978!

I hope you don't mind my reply...I joined the forum in August as I too was anticipating getting HG again...for the 4th time! I had all my ducks in a row and waited for it to hit! The girls on this forum were so sweet and offered so many encouraging words...I thought I was experiencing a miracle..I was 7 weeks and the HG had not hit me yet!

Anyway, your posts sounded so much like mine...I was afraid to read how it ended up, but I'm so relieved for you that you ended up sick (sorry! I mean that to say you're having a strong pg!)

I discovered at 8wks that I wasn't in fact experiencing a miracle, but a weak pg! :( I ended up having a D&C at 9 wks, but plan to try again!

So sorry you're feeling sick, but as mentioned before, there is a grand prize waiting at the end!

Good luck to you! I plan to jump right back in this forum when I'm desperately seeking relief...both physically and emotionally! Hope to chat soon!:flower:

Sincerely,
Angeldreams


----------



## kirst76

*hugs* angeldreams!!


----------



## aevenstar

Hi ladies!

How's everyone today? Have been managing to eat a bit more with the cyclizine but still throwing up about 5/6 times a day-improvement on 10+! feels odd not being in work-am seriously cross with new boss though as he's told people why I'm off when I asked him not to! 

Exam on Thursday-hoping to do some prep today for it, then we are meant to go on holiday on Friday-am hoping I can cope with journey down. I normally do all the packing as well so am going to have to be patient with DH as he'll be doing it this time! 


Oh-had scan on Saturday and we have a little bean with a heartbeat-so good to see! Really relieved. Bookin appointment tomorrow-time to discuss home birth! Don't know whether to try for one again-was induced last time as so overdue. 
Hope you all have a manageable or better day x


----------



## Futuremommy1

hi ladies!

Sorry I've been MIA. I was admitted last week to the hospital for 4 days and I got out on Saturday. I'm now on reglan and scopolamine. Not sure if they are actually working. I still throw up pretty regularly. But when I was admitted I was vomiting every 20-30 minutes. I am so ready for this to be over. 

Did anyone have hg for a period of their pregnancy or is it a full 9 month thing? I really wanted to travel and cook for the holidays but if this keeps going I won't be getting out of bed and that makes me sad. 

I'm considering quitting my job cause I've only been here for 2.5 months and I've already missed 2.5 weeks of work due to hg. This is really getting to me.


----------



## coxy1978

Hi girls! 

Angeldreams, thanks for your reply, and so sorry about your loss. good luck when you start trying again... How long ago was your last pregnancy? 
Sounds silly, but i just wanted the sickness to start so i could be reassured that my pregnancy was a strong one...but now its here, im just wishing it would go away! I think i had forgotten how awful it was...there's just no escaping it. day and night, i feel terrible. 

Aevenstar, sorry to here your new boss has been telling your work colleagues! What an idiot! Luckily, my work is bank work, so i can just drop my work load without any explanations. Although i have told a few people i work with. 
Like you, im just sat here doing nothing, I feel disgusting for not doing anything...my house is a tip and im just sat on the sofa with a bucket by my side. Poor little Lila (my littlest) i havent even got her dressed today. Im being sick on my own saliva...its gross. Ive not kept anything down at all...dont know if its worth taking any meds when it gets like this? ...

....and im hungry....but i cannot face eating anything else because im so scared of bringing it up again. 

Kirst, Congrats on getting ur little bean where it should be this time then! It must have been a scary ride for you too? It feels like we're punished for being pregnant, doesnt it? Ive not had one enjoyable pregnancy yet, and i cant think i'l ever put myself through any of this again now. I havent reached the point of feeling like this pregnancy is real, as in I can not foresee the baby at the end - its still too early. Perhaps i'l feel more rewarded after my scan on wednesday. 

Sorry for moaning girls... i really feel like shite! I know you all feel the same tho - or have done before. xx


----------



## coxy1978

Futuremommy1 said:


> hi ladies!
> 
> Sorry I've been MIA. I was admitted last week to the hospital for 4 days and I got out on Saturday. I'm now on reglan and scopolamine. Not sure if they are actually working. I still throw up pretty regularly. But when I was admitted I was vomiting every 20-30 minutes. I am so ready for this to be over.
> 
> Did anyone have hg for a period of their pregnancy or is it a full 9 month thing? I really wanted to travel and cook for the holidays but if this keeps going I won't be getting out of bed and that makes me sad.
> 
> I'm considering quitting my job cause I've only been here for 2.5 months and I've already missed 2.5 weeks of work due to hg. This is really getting to me.



awww, poor you. Did you feel a little better whilst in hospital? I always do... I think because you get the fluids, and its the dehydration which makes you feel like youre dying! 

Im currently being sick every half an hour or so. if it doesnt stop i know i'l have to go in. I always have with the previous 3. Mine usually settles around 26 wks, and after that I have just had occasional sickness, like one a week or so. But some women are sick right up til they have given birth. 

Dont rush your decision on your job, take as much time as you need. this is not your fault and you must not feel guilty for not going in - your work colleagues wouldnt work if they had HG would they? its an impossibility. The hard thing is getting other people to understand this and realise its not just morning sickness. Maybe print them off some info and send it in with your doctors note? x


----------



## Futuremommy1

Usually I wouldn't feel guilty but I'm under a 3 month contract which technically ends at the end of this month. And either they offer me a full time job, another contract or neither. I can understand them not offering anything. Simply because they really need help and I haven't been much help. 

If i were full-time I'd just take what I need and not worry about it but the laws and rules are technically different for contract employees. I'm looking at my options and honestly if this continues I don't want to work anyway so it would be a good thing. 

Ahhh 26 weeks something to look forward to  unfortunately for me thats the week AFTER christmas so I'd still feel miserable over the holidays. Oh well looks like I'll be staying close to home with just Dh since I refuse to spend an arm and a leg on a plane ticket and still be sick the whole time.


----------



## Sweedot

Mine also settled recently, still get episodes but much much better now , I believe 14 weeks was a peak ish time for me, it started tapering off after 22 weeks and by 27 weeks was much much better....

My little bubba is a good girl, she's measuring so well and active ......it's all worth it...and now I'm down to the final hurdle....

You probably will need the meds right through though, if I stop taking mine, the vomiting returns...so I'm still taking anti vomiting and anti nausea meds...but living an ALMOST normal pregnancy now, lol


----------



## kirst76

aevenstar - that is really rude of your boss telling everyone, I'd be looking at taking things higher if I were you....although the way you're feeling just now you probably cant be bothered *hugs*

futuremommy - sorry that you've been in hospital, it sucks. But when you are that sick its the best place to be.

coxy - After we had the ectopic I felt like I was broken, like I couldn't even get pregnant properly, I was so down on myself. When we saw the specialist for the last time, he told me not to take clomid until March or April (this was in 2009) and my hcg levels were still up a bit. Me and my husband got back to the car and I just burst into tears and said that I just needed to be pregnant. We came up with a plan that if it was going to happen by itself, then so be it....and if not I'd start taking the clomid in March/April. I was pregnant in the beginning of February.....when we had our first scan I was so relieved to see that all was as it should be. Our youngest is almost 2.....she is my miracle baby. This time it never crossed my mind that this baby could be in my tubes, which was so good as I really have enough on my plate.

You really do need to eat....I know its easy for me to say but seeing the dietician the other day really opened my eyes. If you have too many ketones in your urine for too long it can cause brain damage in the bby. I never realised that.

Hope everyone has a good day!!!


----------



## angeldreams

Dearest Coxy1978,

Thank you for the well wishes! I had the D&C on September 13th...I was 9 weeks pregnant!:nope: But we've already been given the okay to try again once I get at least one normal menstrual cycle...and.....like you...I'm praying to get sick this time...I can't believe I said that b/c I know what it's like and once it sets in I'll be crying my eyes out!

Please hang in there Coxy! I know you don't see the light at the end of the tunnel yet...somehow you need to find the emotional and mental strength to get to the end! It seems so far away, but you literally need to take it one day at a time...when one is suffering w/ hyperemesis, it's more like taking it minute by minute!:nope:

Sorry, wish I could make it better! I swore after my first pregnancy that not only was I going to get my tubes tied, but I was going to volunteer to take care of women who've been debilitated by hyperemesis! Needless to say, I went on to have two more children...and want another! Yikes!

Best wishes:flower:...I'll be back for sure...what are you able to keep down? Are you taking any meds? It's back to the drawing board for me...I'm trying to prepare and gather all there is to know! 

Sincerely,
Angeldreams


----------



## madmax

Hello ladies, I saw this thread and thought this is the place to be! Bit of info I shall keep it as short as possible!
I suffered HG all the way thru with my daughter now six, it never ever stopped and I was off work for virtually all of the pregnancy!
After suffering 2 mcs I have finally made it to 20 weeks!!!! and yes it's another girl!
Sickness and nausea didn't start until 12 weeks this time, struggled on at work, I work 40 hours a week.
Finally went to the doctors who, well not very sympathetic! Said I was gaining weight, I explained that as I have had HG before and didn't want to end up in hospital (during my pg with my daughter the local hospital, would kindly just let me walk in and stick me on a drip!) I eat little and often, suck on ice lollies! throw up then drink some more!!!!!!!
Finally doctor gave me a 2 week cert and some meds. Now meds are okay if you can keep them down! then they make me sleepy and give me blurred vision!
My cert always runs out on a Monday when they do telephone advice only! so last Monday I went into work, my top boss had a meeting with me and even tho I know I am not her favourite person, she said, well you look awful and your health and the babies health are more important than you being here, please get in touch with your doctor I am worried about you!
That was a shocker!!!!!! Anyways rang docs they gave me another 2 week cert! I have agreed with my boss that if I continue with this I will go on maternity at 29 weeks.
My problem is the bloody doctors! I feel like I am begging for a cert and that makes me embarrassed! I have always worked really hard, they just make it so damn difficult! I am also constantly feeling crap, not just nauseous and sicky, but I am damn exhaused and I am sleeping 14 hours a day!
Saw my consultant and mw yesterday and they said if I need that much sleep then obviously my body is crying out for it! 
Any advice of how to get my damn local doctors on side would be appreciated, I just know I cannot possibly work 40 hours a week at the mo!

Thanks for reading what ended up being a rant!!!!!!! lol


----------



## kirst76

Angeldreams.....you in in my thoughts and I hope you get a BFP as soon as possible and end up sick as a dog (in the nicest possible way of course) huge hugs chick!!!!!

Madmax, hello and welcome! Some doctors can be right pricks about things, and you shouldn't have to feel like you are begging for a medical cert to be off work.
Hope you can get something sorted soon!


----------



## aevenstar

Morning ladies

Wel - 8 weeks today! Survived a month of this so far, which I'm not going to have to do again. Rough day yesterday and this morning's been bad too. Exam tomorrow afternoon - no idea how I'm going to cope with it, though I have a doc's letter asking for extra time/ breaks etc. And we are going on holiday on Friday - to be honest, I don't want to go. The thought of the car journey then wanting to have days out and feeling too rough is just a bit much. 

Saw midwife yesterday for booking appointment - may not be recommended to have home birth due to 3rd degree tear last time, which I expected, but will see what consultant says at 16 weeks. She asked me as well if I wanted to be admitted for IV etc - I said no. Thinking it should have been yes after the afternoon and evening I had! To be honest, I think I'll be in before the next two weeks is out, as I'm getting worse. Am too stubborn for my own good ;)

hope you're all surviving!


----------



## coxy1978

Hi girls! 

Welcome madmax! orry to hear your struggling with this pregnancy - especially when it kicked in so late! How annoying! 

I had similar trouble last time (with 3rd baby). My doctor was so unsympathetic and mentioned how most women feel sick during pregnancy and she also was reluctant to sign me off but gave me a certificate for 1 week and told me id prob feel bit better next week! WHAT??? She obviously has had no children and didnt know what hyperemisis was, i doubt! Obviously the following week i wasnt better and ended up being admitted several times over a few weeks and still after that she didnt offer me a certificate - like you i had to ask, and she made me feel like i was 'playing on it' to get out of work or something - and i know you girls understand and know that was NOT the case... but i too felt embarrassed, and bit ashamed, but because of the way she made it all awkward. At same time i had my manager, ringing up - i felt it was to check up on me, as the day she rand was a bank holiday, and she prob thought i was out on a jolly somewhere! Agian, like aevenstar, i couldnt have bared the tht of going out anywhere for the day. You just become a hermit! I joked to my hubby last night about how I was beggining to leave an indent in the new sofa! LOL! ... But I hate it, i hate that my house is messy (with 3 kids and a big dog - well he's still puppy really and just tares stuff up all the time! ) But every time i move, i throw up....so what am i to do? 

Anyway, I managed to keep a couple of drinks down yesterday and half a sausage roll and a few pistachio nuts, and today ive been similar. I had to go out this morning for my scan, and was good to see my little beanie with a heartbeat and measuring 7w 2dys. YEY!!

Im currently melting down a buccastem - like sucking paracetemol! YUCK! and like alwas the nausea is getting worse as the day goes on, but thank goodness not as bad as the day i had on Monday! 

Kirst - thanks for ino on keytones - i didnt know that either! I had my urine dipped today and although it looked bright orange, it was free from keytones thankfully. It had trace of blood and protien tho - what does that mean? 

Aevenstar! thinking of you - as youre just a small step ahead of me, i keep thinking, if you can do it, i can! (I mean get through each day) Good luck with your exam! x


----------



## coxy1978

Sweedot said:


> Mine also settled recently, still get episodes but much much better now , I believe 14 weeks was a peak ish time for me, it started tapering off after 22 weeks and by 27 weeks was much much better....
> 
> My little bubba is a good girl, she's measuring so well and active ......it's all worth it...and now I'm down to the final hurdle....
> 
> You probably will need the meds right through though, if I stop taking mine, the vomiting returns...so I'm still taking anti vomiting and anti nausea meds...but living an ALMOST normal pregnancy now, lol


Congrats on nearing the end of your pregnancy! 
Wish you lots of luck for a smooth and natural delivery! xx (i so wish i was at your stage)


----------



## coxy1978

Angeldreams! 

Just to echo what Kirst says, and want to wish you lots of luck to get a quick sticky bean when you start! ...and although we all dread it - i prey your symptoms start nice and early to reassure you its a healthy preg. 

And if you do suffer....we'll prob still be around to support you and listen to the whining, and help you through it! x


----------



## lynda1974

there is light at the end of the tunnel ladies x I am in the last few weeks of a difficult pregnancy due. My sickness did subside around the 25 week mark for a couple of weeks and i was able to cope without my meds. It did rear its ugly head again a few weeks ago but its mainly the feeling sick and retching rather than actually being sick


----------



## kirst76

Aevenstar, good luck with your exam and hope you're not too sick when you go on holiday!

Coxy, no idea what blood or protein in urine mean.....if your mw or whoever else doing the test was concerned though they would let you know about it.

Lynda, almost there now...YAY!!!!

The nausea has been so bad over the last few days and I just feel as if I dont want to do a thing...but I do and the nausea gets worse. When the dietician calls me i dont know if I want to tell her about it because she will probably have me admitted and stick a tube in my nose. The good thing is though that Ii'm not spewing....one small mercy!


----------



## angeldreams

Ha!Ha! Kirst76...I love it! Thanks so much...in the most grateful way possible! And dearest Coxy...xoxoxoxoxoxo! Very sweet and I'll take you up on that offer!

You gals are very supportive and nurturing...you're all going to make great mommies!:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## tinks80

Hi girls I am new to thus section, I'm currently 7w 2d today & I already have 3 children which I only ever had ms with my son, however this last week, I've nearly held anything down & it's getting worse by the day, yesterday I spewed up about 9-10 times, I'm trying to drink loads of water well sip on it but it's not helping, & when I get up to my middle of the night toilet trips I'm soooo nauseated & lightheaded I either end up dry retching or spending half hour trying to breathe deeply N slowly sip water to help ease it. I'm worried this is going to put pressure on bubby, 

I had a few scans as I'm already high risk due to preterm delivery/ pre-eclampsia & placental bleeding, anyhow I've had spotting on & off since 4weeks doctors aren't concerned they believe I have an irritated cervix & where the placenta is developing it's causing a bleed, but bubby hb was only 95 at 6w1d (however 2days prior there was no hb, so it had only just developed in the 48h between scans) 

My question is how do I or can I keep food down? Or liquids? I'm super hungry & my appetite is weak nothing impresses me just makes me sick, I've never been this unwell before, so unsure what to do? 

Any input be great ladies, thanks heaps


----------



## kirst76

Hi Tinks and welcome.
I could give you a whole list of things to try but everyone is different during pregnancy and what works for one will not always work for another.
Last week when I saw the dietician she said eat/drink little and often....that way its more likely to stay down.
If your partner cooks its often better as you dont have to stand there doing it.

I find dried fruit and nuts are good to snack on also.....you can get ready mixed or just get a selection of your favourites from the supermarket (usually found in baking section) and mix them yourself....at the moment I have dried cranberries and raisins, almonds, walnuts and brazil nuts.

Good luck hun!!!!


----------



## Sweedot

well, I do this to myself everytime, but yesterday foolishly decided to stop taking the meds, no idea why, maybe keep trying to convince myself that I dont have hyperemesis anymore!!!

Well, obviously didnt work and was throwing up violently last night, managed to get some meds down and took another dose this morning, not been vomiting this morning, but feel like Im about to at any moment and really worse for wear....

32 weeks and still being affected by it, It worried me that the symptoms could continue on after the baby is born! I mean 32 weeks and still so reliant on the medication?


----------



## Futuremommy1

yesterday the lovely ladies at the home healthcare service came by. I am now on a zofran pump which is injected into my abdomen and gives me 24hours of continual medication and an IV that i need to be hooked to for 48 hours min. unfortunately in the middle of the night when i had to replace the fluids i messed it up and we'll have to start fresh today when i can get a nurse back to my house.


I'm happy i have this but I'm still feeling horrible. I check my keytones daily and am supposed to check my weight ( i lost 15 pounds in 4 weeks)


As for what works Tinks....that's hard to say. somethings work for me but not for others. I can keep down (on a GOOD day) french fries, pizza or soup. on a not so good day nothing will stay down. My biggest problem is liquids. I can't keep those down really at all which is why i'm so dehydrated. 

I do try and eat fruit since it contains high amounts of water. Sometimes it will stay down Good Luck!


----------



## Gitlost80

The biggest battle with HG is having a doctor that will understand it,or at least believe it. Dont ever be embarrassed or afraid to ask for help from your doctor when it comes to HG.Until you get them to understand what your going through,you have my permission to be a complete bitch, pushy ,obnoxious,mean,aggressive,crazy, and total lunatic until you get the help you need! Threaten the doctors with finding another doctor if they wont help you! You have to be your own advocate so dont suffer in silence if you have a shitty Doctor,It is THERE job to help you so dont take no for an answer!Sorry for the potty mouth but I feel so strongly about HG and how doctors dont arent always educated enough to deal with it! Have you ever noticed that the screaming babies(compared to quite babies) get all the attention?Carry that theory over into your adult life and throw a big fit if thats what it takes to get help!Good Luck Mama- HG Survivor 2x


----------



## tinks80

Thanks girls fir replying mt doctor has diagnosed me with thus & put me on medication I've lost 6kg in the past couple weeks, I'm normally a size 8-10 now I'm a tiny size 8 there isn't much left of me, I'm completely doped up so this is quite funny lol, can't walk in a line just stymble everywhere ehehe, I was able to keep dinner down last night but had awfully painful wind gas cramps so hope this goes away, this morning I'm back to feeling really nauseated again, so will def be continuing the tabs :)


----------



## coxy1978

Hi Tinks! 

I am also suffering quite badly at the mo, and i also find the liquids most difficult to get down. Food wise, after having had HG 3 times before (this is my 4th), Ive learnt there are lots of foods to avoid as well as some fairly reliable foods that are more likely to stay down. There's only a few that will stay down - generaly they are dry and heavy. 

Foods I find stay down: toast, pizza, soup, cheese straws or scones, nuts, fruit
Foods I avoid: minced beef, rice, salad, pasta, hot choc, yogurt, cereal.

Drink wise, i try something different every day as i go off all drinks very quickly due to vomiting them back up. But i find flavoured fizzy water best. I get most of my liquid from fruit or soups but im not really getting enough fluid. My urine is so concentrated. 

Im also sick if i get up during the night, but be careful if youre feeling light headed. i find its best to just move VERY slowly. So when i get out of bed, first of all, i just sit up for a few moments, then i do like a stupid bent walk, till i reach the hallway, ha haha, then i kind of stand straight. I must look like an old lady! 

Also, meds work well for some, and for others, they work at first but then lose there effectiveness. Ive given up taking mine now as i was continuously still sick on them, and was even vomiting blood the other night s i was sick so much - id torn one of my little tubes :(

Today - im having a better day, I had a terrible morning but then its eased of and kindly given me a little break for the afternoon. 
I hope you find some relif with something or that you have a good day soon! Good lluck and stay in touch! x


----------



## coxy1978

Sweedot said:


> well, I do this to myself everytime, but yesterday foolishly decided to stop taking the meds, no idea why, maybe keep trying to convince myself that I dont have hyperemesis anymore!!!
> 
> Well, obviously didnt work and was throwing up violently last night, managed to get some meds down and took another dose this morning, not been vomiting this morning, but feel like Im about to at any moment and really worse for wear....
> 
> 32 weeks and still being affected by it, It worried me that the symptoms could continue on after the baby is born! I mean 32 weeks and still so reliant on the medication?

Awww, poor you! I really feel for you...but youre almost there now, so stay strong. Also, the symptoms can hang around after birst but ive heard they usually clear within just a few days. Ive never heard of anyone that has continued to suffer after birth so i think you'll be fine! Good luck! x


----------



## Gitlost80

Well Ladies,I soon will be joining in your HG Misery. I got my :bfp: today. I usually get sick around 8 weeks,so I have a few weeks until it fully consumes me. Im just glad to be expecting(I know I wont be saying that when Im on my HG Deathbed)! Look forward to getting to know you all :hugs:


----------



## kirst76

Wow, thats fantastic news!!!! Congratulations!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Futuremommy1

Congrats!


Hi ladies so I was referred to a home health care service. I have a n IV with lots of fluids at home and am now on a zofran pump which while not perfect helps TREMENDOUSLY I can eat and drink most things without vomiting. I still feel slightly nauseous but the constant meds at a constant rate help a lot. My poor belly has so many holes in it. I feel bad for the baby :). I have another appt in 2 weeks for another scan. And I'll stay on the pump until I can be weened off. Insurance approved the home health care service till mid December so we will see. By then I'll be like 22 weeks. 

Has anyone else done this?


----------



## coxy1978

Gitlost80 said:


> Well Ladies,I soon will be joining in your HG Misery. I got my :bfp: today. I usually get sick around 8 weeks,so I have a few weeks until it fully consumes me. Im just glad to be expecting(I know I wont be saying that when Im on my HG Deathbed)! Look forward to getting to know you all :hugs:

Congrats on your BFP!! 

Thats fab news!!! :happydance:

Now go and mke the most of the few good weeks you've got left and have lots of fun... i had forgotten how boring and miserble this trimester is with HG. I knew it was bad, but i'd forgotten hoooow bad. Sorry - nothing like trying to stay positive! 
ok - i'll say it - "you never know - it might be different this time!" 
I actually prey that this is possible for you. good Luck, fingers crossed! 

xxxx


----------



## tinks80

How's everyone feeling? I'm on maxalon & zofran & antibiotics for a uti & I'm feel rather crappy can't sleep always tired n nauseated can't win lol :( 

Hope your all getting better :)


----------



## kirst76

Hope you're feeling better soon Tinks.

Not feeling so bad....I can live with the nausea.
My allergies and hayfever have been playing up so badly lately....not to mention the asthma, ugghh!

I think my blood pressure is a bit low again though cos when I stand in one place I feel light headed, and on two occasions a wave of nausea has washed over me and I've started dry retching and almost passed out.

How is everyone else doing?


----------



## Futuremommy1

I just finished up antibiotics for a uti tonight and still using my Zoran pump some days I feel good and others like today not so much


----------



## kirst76

I'm taking 2 zofran wafers a day....want to see if I could go without them but am terrified of vomiting again.


----------



## Gitlost80

Does anyone in the US know the cheapest place to buy Ondansetron waffers? I am 4 weeks,3 days and no sickness yet,but Im expecting it soon.I dont have insurance so will be paying cash.So whos cheaper? Walmart,walgreens,Costco? Im already saving all the money I can to go towards it:wacko:


----------



## Futuremommy1

nope sorry....i have no idea. I get mine from wal-greens but i have insurance. Here's hoping you don't need them


----------



## kirst76

wow, I'm so glad we have a good health system here.....$3 for a prescription of anything that is subsidised, and ondansatron is now fully subsidised!


----------



## angeldreams

*Did Sweedot have her baby?

Just checking in as hubby and I are waiting to try again! Looking forward to it, but not the HG! 

Talk soon Ladies!*


----------



## kirst76

angeldreams said:


> *Did Sweedot have her baby?
> 
> Just checking in as hubby and I are waiting to try again! Looking forward to it, but not the HG!
> 
> Talk soon Ladies!*

No idea angeldreams, haven't seen her around. Have you checked the birth stories and announcements forum?
good luck with trying again...have fun ;)

My hyperemesis hasn't been nearly as bad this time around.....I'm still on the ondansatron though....too scared to try a day without it at this stage!


----------



## coxy1978

hi, Sweetdot was 32 weeks on 14th Oct (it says in one of her posts) So, she prob has few weeks left yet! x

Hows everyone doing then? 

My sickness has been so much better in this pregnancy compared to my others. The last couple of weeks has been especially good, and have only vomitted a couple of times, usually in an evening! (like last night -ewww) But overall, im back on my feet, and getting out of the house and started cooking again. 

I persevered with the cyclizine and the drowsiness wears off after a few weeks of taking it, so that was better too. 

Tinks, How are you, think youre the same weeks as me? 11? Is your scan coming up? x


----------



## kirst76

Glad to hear your sickness has been better this time around too coxy!


----------



## Gitlost80

Have my first appointment this friday.I am around 7 weeks that day. My MS has started at week 6 on the dot. Its tolerable, but I know Im headed for disaster. Im wearing sea bands and my sickness hasnt gotten worse in the last 2 days. I already cant eat alot of different foods because of the MS. The blander, the better. The MS makes me feel exhausted all the time too. So far I havent been bed ridden so thats good. My tongue feels like its too big for my mouth and I can feel my gag reflex when breathing air in. Uggg.


----------



## kirst76

Sad to hear that you're not feeling good gitlost. I hope it improves for you this time. Huge hugs chook!


----------



## Gitlost80

Lol. Well heres the proof of whats been making me sick lately :dohh:I also got my prescription for Zofran. Now all I have to do is find who sells it the cheapest in town.


----------



## kirst76

Yay! So when abouts is your EDD?


----------



## angeldreams

kirst76 said:


> angeldreams said:
> 
> 
> *Did Sweedot have her baby?
> 
> Just checking in as hubby and I are waiting to try again! Looking forward to it, but not the HG!
> 
> Talk soon Ladies!*
> 
> No idea angeldreams, haven't seen her around. Have you checked the birth stories and announcements forum?
> good luck with trying again...have fun ;)
> 
> My hyperemesis hasn't been nearly as bad this time around.....I'm still on the ondansatron though....too scared to try a day without it at this stage!Click to expand...

Thanks Kirst76! I didn't think to look there...I will for sure though in the next couple of weeks or so! Thanks for your response!xo Soooo glad to know your hyperemesis hasn't been as bad this time...wow! Congratulations! It's a miracle!:happydance: I wouldn't stop the meds either...yikes! Hang in there and thanks for the good luck vibes!:hugs:


----------



## angeldreams

Thanks Coxy! And...I think I'll make a note of that...I didn't know the drowsiness wears off when taking cyclizine! I never tried it, but I remember the Zofran, although it helped tremendously, didn't always help during the nite...I wonder if I can use both? I'll look into it for sure!

XO Glad to hear you're back on your feet...and cooking too! Good job!:happydance:

Take care ladies!:flower:


----------



## kirst76

you take care too angel xx


----------



## Gitlost80

Due date is June 30.so I am only 7 weeks and very sick already.:sick:


----------



## kirst76

*Hugs* gitlost!


----------



## coxy1978

gitlost, 

wishing you a speedy first trimester! thinking of you, i know i felt my worst at 7 wks....and although it feels like its never gonna end - it will! Just sleep through as much of it as possible! xx


----------



## Gitlost80

Thanks Guys! I got my Zofran and it definitely takes the edge off. We decided last night that this will be my last baby.I just cant see doing this even again. Im happy about the decision. Im looking forward to our complete family and no more HG,ever!


----------



## kirst76

Gitlost....we decided that the last 2 would be the last babies, lol......but this is definitely the last.....I'm getting too old and although this has been a good pregnancy, its still hard on the body, afterall I'm not 21 anymore!!!
In the New Year i'll see the ob about getting my tubes tied....over here they do it the day after you've had bubs.


----------



## coxy1978

me too! i swore id never ever EVER do it again after my 2nd! Now on the 4th...but even tho this has been the easiest, its still not enjoyable and i really dont think i'l do it again. But, i'm not saying never ever, like i did once before - so, what does that mean?????
ha ha! I must be stupid! xx


----------



## kirst76

not stupid coxy....just a sucker for punishment, lol!
Mind you I bounce back very quickly after having babies.....luckily!
In the weekend we had mums 60th and my Aunty said I was looking better than she'd ever seen me look before....so I must be alright, lol


----------



## Angelkissiz

Hi everyone, I am horribly sick... I have two other babies,I was never sick with them. I have already lost close to30pounds.. I need some advice or something, i am barely pregnant and have been hospitalized once.


----------



## kirst76

Welcome angelkissiz....sorry that you're so sick this time!
Firstly you need to have a really good talk with whoever is in charge of your care and get some on going anti emetics sorted out. Hope it eases for you soon!


----------



## stellargaze

I think I can join this thread. I don't have hypermesis only in that I've stayed hydrated. I've lost a load of weight and am down to 51 kg. I spend about 23 hours a day in bed because moving around makes me sick. I have thrown up so violently every day that I've torn my esophagus and had to see a gastroenterologist. I tried phenergan, but it did nothing so I stopped taking it. I'm on 40mg of omeprazole a day to at least reduce the acid, but the nausea is going strong.

I never knew it could be this hard! I've tried everything else: seabands, ginger, acupuncture, even homeopathy which I'm not really a fan of. All in desperation. 

After throwing up blood, and with the pain in my esophagus, I just want it to pass already. I've not eaten protein since the first week of the pregnancy and when I've tried I have to spit it out before I start retching so I worry for my baby.

I am desperately hoping this passes in the next couple of weeks. I don't think I can cope for the whole pregnancy feeling this way.

It's been especially hard because I had surgery the end of july (a lap/hysteroscopy). I got food poisoning just before and somehow ended up with severe gastroenteritis in August. I had two weeks only of normal eating and feeling ok. One week before I found out, and week 4-5. So I've felt pretty awful for several months already.

Sorry to winge! I'm just reaching the end of my rope as I thought it would be better by now!


----------



## kirst76

Congrats on the pregnancy stellargaze, I'm sorry you're so sick!
Is this your first baby?

My midwife has told me that eating isn't that important just drink as much as you can....although because you're weight is low anyway you need something.

Have you seen a dietician at all?? I found the dietician really helpful.
Is there anyway you could drink supplement drinks? Over here we have complan and ensure and other things which are like a complete meal.....not sure where you're from.
You need to keep at your midwife or other lead maternity carer.....it is not "normal" to be as sick as you are!!!
Hope things get better soon!


----------



## stellargaze

Thanks Kirst and congrats to you too. Yes, this is my first! To be honest, I don't think I can survive this again, so will probably be my only :( It took 4 years for this bfp though and this baby is really really wanted! Apparently (I am now told) my mother was also really sick with her pregnancies, though not quite as bad as me.

They've told me I can take maxalon, but really didn't want me too since my bloods were okay so I felt kind of pressured and didn't take the prescription. I was also told just to keep drinking, but now that I'm entering the 2nd tri and still sick, am worried about nutrition and not gaining weight. I had to stop the prenatals and I'm lactose intolerant so can't handle most supplement drinks. I did drink some hemp seed shake made with almond milk for a couple of weeks. It had some protein actually, but no vitamins. But after throwing that up, I've had to stop it. I was given some sort of special iron supplement yesterday-- supposed to be easier on the digestion, and they said I need to take it while I'm on the omeprazole. I'm a little afraid as I don't want to feel any worse, but if it's best for the LO, will do.

If this doesn't get better in the next couple of weeks, I think I will give the maxalon a go (metacopramide?) and hope for some relief over xmas at least! May try drinking some ovaltine with almond milk-- it's very low in dairy and I think it has vitamins in it. Don't know how it will go down, but worth a try I guess.

Just really looking for some hope that this will truly go away soon. My doctor seems to think I should start feeling better by week 16...


----------



## jl.

Just found this thread and at 34 my hyperemesis is back - badly. 

I can't eat anything and i'm beyond hungry - I've been on anti-sickness since week 12 and i'm currently on stematil which was great to begin with but the affects are wearing off now - clearly. 

My bmi was low before pregnancy so i was given growth scans and bub is growing fine - which i am pleased about but I'm sick of being hungry all the time and not able to keep anything down. 

I was hospitalised at 18 weeks for dehydration and since then have tried to avoid going back in by taking Diorlyte to stop my body from getting dehydrated. 

I know they say not to worry about eating as long as you can keep fluids down but it's not the point. I'm hungry and I can't leave the house because i'm so ill and weak. 

It just seems like the doctors aren't taking me seriously anymore and i'm just hating every moment of the pregnancy. I can't deal with this for another 6 weeks :(

Does anyone have any suggestions on ANYTHING that I can try?


----------



## kirst76

I'm sorry for your situation jl, sorry, no suggestions from me as to what you can take.
Hugs for you, and just think only 6 weeks to go til you're holding baby in your arms!

Stellargaze....I know it seems like such a long and hard road when you get so sick and due to your allergies I really think you ought to push to see a dietician.....its not good to keep losing weight and even though you are hydrated you also need something else. I feel for you...huge hugs!


----------



## Asystole

Hi all in some ways I'm glad to have found this forum and to see that I'm not on my own with this but on the flip side it is sad to know that we are all in such torment. Bumblebee our naughty little bump was a huge surprise after three years of trying but not trying. I used to be someone who would use the line pregnancy is not a sickness but numerous admissions to hospital later I feel disabled by my nausea. Started on stemital and cyclizine now progressed onto ondansatron. Which is starting to become ineffective again and to top it all off I developed a dvt so daily tizaparin Injections for the forseeable future. Despite the physical symptoms I feel for me the worst bit is feeling like a failure because of my inability to cope. I also feel guilty about the fact that I wish for anything to take the nausea away. Thanks for reading my wall of text just reading others posts gives me a sense that I may get through this a bit easier.


----------



## kirst76

Hi asystole...
I've felt your pain and believe me when I say that there is a light at the end of the tunnel. My ob once told me that it hyperemesis was the only sickness with a prize at the end.
How far along are you?
I'm not sick anymore (haven't vomited in a couple of months) but everyday I get nauseated and feel as if I cant do much at all. I still take ondansatron daily (I take the wafers) and this is my 5th pregnancy but will be my 4th baby, its the third time I've dealt with this but in saying that, its my best pregnancy.
Hope you find the light at the end of the tunnel soon!


----------



## stellargaze

Having a bad day again... 14 weeks today, and have been so much worse the last couple of days. 

thanks for the support kirst. Fortunately, my weight has levelled off at 51kg the last few weeks, which is still low for me though. I'm going to call my doctor tmw and ask for the metoclopramide. Everyone keeps telling me to try waiting it out two more weeks, as if this is going to magically disappear... and I feel bad taking so much medication, but I just can't cope anymore!

Sorry to winge again, but I haven't gotten out of bed at all for two days except to use the bathroom. Fortunately dh is a saint and takes care of everthing for me... Tonight I was feeling hungry and ate, for the first time, something heavy and real. Ugh, what a mistake. It was so awful coming up I can still taste it. I think I inhale it half the time because I don't even get a chance to breathe between heaves (sorry tmi).

Sorry to complain I know we are all suffering. Has anyone else taken metoclopramide? Did it work? The phenergan didn't help at all, and the omeprazole has helped the heartburn and the esophageal tear a bit I think, but does nothing for nausea.


----------



## honeybee91

Hi, I am 8 weeks pregnant and have been admitted in to hospital 3 times in the past two weeks. 

The dr and prescribed me both ondansetron and cyclizine. She said I can take cyclizine inbetween doses of ondansetron.


----------



## kirst76

Sounds like you are having a real tough time of things.
I haven't tried metoclopramide, with my second baby I had maxalon (didn't help at all), phenergan (made me sleepy) and then ondansatron which helped immensely. With my third I just had ondansatron, found the wafers better than anything but they were so expensive and it was a restricted drug so I couldn't get as many of them....because they didn't want me in hospital anymore the ob and the house surgeon along with the pharmacy got together and decided to give me all the ondansatron wafers I'd need, which was awesome!! Now the drug isn't restricted at all so i get as many as I need for $3. Anyway, what i'm trying to say is say to your maternity carer that you have heard that ondansatron/zofran is fantastic for hyper emesis sufferers and you would like to try that.

Hope things get better soon.


----------



## stellargaze

metoclopramide is the generic name for maxalon. I really wish I could take zofran as everyone says it's the best, but I'm in the UK (expat american) and they don't offer it over here. I think I'll still give it a try and pray it gives enough respite for me to get out of bed and function at atleast a base level. 

I'm seeing a private obgyn, but I got the phenergan on the national health service from my local dr. My obgyn had mentioned the maxalon to me before and gave me a prescription 'just in case', but was so reluctant about it that I felt to scared to use it and only prescribed one weeks worth. My husband seems to have misplaced the prescription... (he's looking now)

The gastroenterologist put me on the omeprazole, so I guess I just need to make sure that it's okay to take both the maxalon and the omeprazole together. I really thought that this would end at 12 weeks! I actually had a few good days in the 10th week, but it's definitely been getting worse since then. 

Thanks so much kirst! I feel so awful that it really helps to have someone respond who has been through this. I'd be seriously lost without b&b!


----------



## kirst76

I'd be lost too....it helps to have a place where you can come to bitch and moan.
Everybody says how wonderful and joyous it is to be pregnant but when you feel as if you cant move its not like that at all and you just count down days until the baby comes....it seems to drag on forever.
I must say though that this is my best pregnancy and I cant believe how fast its all going! I finally feel "normal" and am able to actually enjoy the changes in my body and not dread it every step of the way.


----------



## honeybee91

stellargaze said:


> metoclopramide is the generic name for maxalon. I really wish I could take zofran as everyone says it's the best, but I'm in the UK (expat american) and they don't offer it over here.!

You can get ondansetron here in the UK which I think is Zofran under a different name. A gp is unlikely to want prescribe it though, I had to get it under a consultant at the hospital. From experience they like to try other meds first.


----------



## jl.

I was admitted to hospital again on friday night with my sickness, I can't keep things down anymore after a good few weeks. 

Now been given cyclizine to take along with stemetil. 9 Tablets aday! 
It just seems so much for the baby and I just feel constantly tired. I've got an appointment to see the consultant next week, will he/she do anything differently?

I feel sorry for all you girls suffering with this as I have been since week 9. 
I hope things get better, So glad i don't have too long left to continue feeling like this.


----------



## kirst76

honeybee91 said:


> stellargaze said:
> 
> 
> metoclopramide is the generic name for maxalon. I really wish I could take zofran as everyone says it's the best, but I'm in the UK (expat american) and they don't offer it over here.!
> 
> You can get ondansetron here in the UK which I think is Zofran under a different name. A gp is unlikely to want prescribe it though, I had to get it under a consultant at the hospital. From experience they like to try other meds first.Click to expand...

It used to be sold under the brand name of Zofran here in NZ too, but not it's under the name of Dr Reddy's.....maybe thats why its not so restricted any more???


----------



## kirst76

jl - it does seem like an awful tot to be taking but I'm sure that they wouldn't give you anything that would harm your baby. Hugs chick....its so difficult, but you're almost there!!


----------



## Gitlost80

Mine has seemed to get worse as time goes on. Almost 10 weeks now and spend alot of time with my face burried in my hands,or the toilet. I feel your pains!


----------



## kirst76

hope you're feeling better soon gitlost *hugs*


----------



## mom2beagain

Wow! A girl from first tri sent me over here. I got HG at 3 weeks.... just got out of the hospital from a week stay. I REALLY thought that I was the only one. Right now I am meeting with my high risk specialist on Monday to discuss getting a Zofran pump implanted for the remainder of my pregnancy. I am hoping that they do it. I have been on EVERY med you could imagine... in and out of the hospital 5 times already for rehydration and started suffering other serious complications because I am not able to eat or drink anything. I am going to start trying Ensure during the remainder of my pregnancy. Right now my kidneys are swollen and are not functioning properly, my potassium levels keep dropping, and I have developed a complete inability to urinate without the aid of a new medication they put me on to help me "go". 

It is so nice to see this board here. Again... I thought I was the ONLY one. I have cried and cried and cried about it. Its so hard to be so happy with your pregnancy when you are so freaking miserable all the time.


----------



## kirst76

firstly momtobeagain, huge hugs!! You have it bad!
Hope the specialists can get you sorted soon.


----------



## mom2beagain

kirst76 said:


> firstly momtobeagain, huge hugs!! You have it bad!
> Hope the specialists can get you sorted soon.

So bad that I have LITERALLY been crying and hysterical convincing myself that I have so many complications I am going to die during delivery or shortly there after.


----------



## stellargaze

Poor you. Hopefully it will improve later in the 2nd tri and also with the zofran. I know there is really not much to say when you are feeling that bad-- but come and let it out here anytime! I'd have totally lost my mind if I didn't have threads like these. I don't think anyone who hasn't been through it can actually understand how awful it can be.


----------



## kirst76

I agree that no one knows unless they have been through it or knows someone who is going through it.

Try not to worry about things mom2beagain, i know its difficult though.


----------



## mom2beagain

Well my lovely ladies. I am back in the hospital. I am having surgery in the morning to put in a stint in my uterers from my kidneys. Came in yesterday afternoon and immediately had to be catheterized and they were able to drain over 1150 cc of urine. :( I still have the catheter in. I am not trying to scare anyone, but ladies, if you find your hyperemesis out of control, PLEASE speak to your OB/GP immediately. They are saying that all of my current issues are directly related to the fact that I have been so sick. My kidneys especially... I am not able to get the nutrients that I need because I am not able to keep anything in. So tomorrow is surgery day.... getting the stints implanted and having the Zofran pump installed. Wish me luck... I am a little nervous. :(


----------



## mommylam

mom2beagain said:


> Well my lovely ladies. I am back in the hospital. I am having surgery in the morning to put in a stint in my uterers from my kidneys. Came in yesterday afternoon and immediately had to be catheterized and they were able to drain over 1150 cc of urine. :( I still have the catheter in. I am not trying to scare anyone, but ladies, if you find your hyperemesis out of control, PLEASE speak to your OB/GP immediately. They are saying that all of my current issues are directly related to the fact that I have been so sick. My kidneys especially... I am not able to get the nutrients that I need because I am not able to keep anything in. So tomorrow is surgery day.... getting the stints implanted and having the Zofran pump installed. Wish me luck... I am a little nervous. :(

Tracked you down today because I hadn't seen any posts from you the last couple of days.... So sorry to hear that you're in the hospital again but I'm hoping that you're finally getting some relief again and hopefully you feel a bit more secure being there. I've known a couple of ladies that have had the HG and I feel so bad that you're also going through this. My SIL currently is wearing this pump that your speaking of and I think that it has helped her so hopefully you'll be feeling at least a bit better soon!!!! Try and hang in there. Also because of problems I had in the beginning of my pregnancy and the fact that my blood pressure shot up 230/113 at 10 weeks of pregnancy I have also been freaking out that I'm probably going to die. I also did this in my last pregnancy...I think it's normal to have this worry!!!! Thinking of you and hope that you find some relief soon!!!!


----------



## mom2beagain

mommylam said:


> mom2beagain said:
> 
> 
> Well my lovely ladies. I am back in the hospital. I am having surgery in the morning to put in a stint in my uterers from my kidneys. Came in yesterday afternoon and immediately had to be catheterized and they were able to drain over 1150 cc of urine. :( I still have the catheter in. I am not trying to scare anyone, but ladies, if you find your hyperemesis out of control, PLEASE speak to your OB/GP immediately. They are saying that all of my current issues are directly related to the fact that I have been so sick. My kidneys especially... I am not able to get the nutrients that I need because I am not able to keep anything in. So tomorrow is surgery day.... getting the stints implanted and having the Zofran pump installed. Wish me luck... I am a little nervous. :(
> 
> Tracked you down today because I hadn't seen any posts from you the last couple of days.... So sorry to hear that you're in the hospital again but I'm hoping that you're finally getting some relief again and hopefully you feel a bit more secure being there. I've known a couple of ladies that have had the HG and I feel so bad that you're also going through this. My SIL currently is wearing this pump that your speaking of and I think that it has helped her so hopefully you'll be feeling at least a bit better soon!!!! Try and hang in there. Also because of problems I had in the beginning of my pregnancy and the fact that my blood pressure shot up 230/113 at 10 weeks of pregnancy I have also been freaking out that I'm probably going to die. I also did this in my last pregnancy...I think it's normal to have this worry!!!! Thinking of you and hope that you find some relief soon!!!!Click to expand...


Thanks love! :) Its good to hear from you. Yeah sorry... for the last two days, up until today, I really haven't posted much. I was laying in the bed screaming. I feel terrible right now because of the meds they have me on for pain. The DR said they are safe, I tried going as long as I could without anything, but it finally got to the point that it was completely unbearable. I have heard good thing about the pumps. I am hoping that it works wonders. So far my nausea has been under control but only when I get Zofran directly in my IV. So I have high hopes that the pump will work. 

Sorry to hear that you are having troubles as well. I swear, not that I would EVER take back being pregnant, but I would have given it some more thought if I would have known that pregnancy could ever get this bad. :( I am probably such a bad mommy for saying that. But I don't relish the fact that I actually have to go under the knife just because my pregnancy has made me so sick. I know in the end though it will all be worth it. I know that my little girl is doing good... she is kicking the CRAP outta me! 

Good luck with everything love. And PM me if you wanna.


----------



## kirst76

Huge hugs mom2beagain, I hope you are feeling much better soon. Good luck with the surgery!!


----------



## lily2614

I'm so glad I found this section. I had know idea there were so many people out there like me. I thought I was the only one. I was diagnosed with hyperemesis with my first pregnancy. I was in and out of the hospital during my pregnancy, it didn't hit me till I was around 7 weeks so waiting for it now (haven't quite hit 7 weeks yet)

I had to quit my job with my first pregnancy because it was so bad. My husband was traveling as well so my in-laws had to be the one to take care of me. I finally got some kind of relief around my 20th week. No medications helped me. I was given zofran through my IV when I was in the hospital and it never worked. 

Does anyone ever find anything that does work??


----------



## Marie81

I was sick all day everyday with my last two pregnancies starting at wk 5. I couldn't eat or drink or take the medicine I needed for my kidney disease and lost 1.5 stone in weight both times. I ended up in hospital on IV treatment. I lost both pregnancies in the end :(

I have tried lots of antisickness meds: cyclizine, metoclopramide, ondansetron and found the best one by far to be ondansetron. With this medication I gradually managed to keep some food down and take my meds orally. I was still being sick but not as often.

This time my doctors have said they will put me on steroids from the start which has shown the most positive results with hyperemesis and is completely safe in pregnancy. I am seeing them tomorrow so will see what the plan is, I am about 6wks now. 

It's truly horrible being so sick, and why do they call it morning sickness when it lasts all day and night?!!


----------



## kirst76

Marie81 said:


> It's truly horrible being so sick, and why do they call it morning sickness when it lasts all day and night?!!

I've often wondered that myself marie!


ondansetron/zofran was the only thing that helped me lily, hope you can find something that helps this time around!


----------



## mom2beagain

Hi girls. So.... I didn't get to have my surgery. My insurance company doesn't want to cover the Zofran pump, so my high risk DR is making phone calls trying to get it covered. Also... the urologist that okayed my surgery was not here yesterday, and the attending decided that it was not in my best interest or the baby to have the surgery. I am still completely unable to urinate on my own, and have to self catheterize myself every two hours. My DR said I should plan on being here for at least another few days at the least to see if they can get my hyperemesis under control. Darn you hyperemesis. Anyone else absolutely HATE having it?


----------



## kirst76

I really feel for you mom2beagain and it sucks that you didn't get to have the surgery or get the zofran pump.
I hate having hyperemesis but love having babies!
Did you get terribly sick with your first baby?


----------



## mom2beagain

kirst76 said:


> I really feel for you mom2beagain and it sucks that you didn't get to have the surgery or get the zofran pump.
> I hate having hyperemesis but love having babies!
> Did you get terribly sick with your first baby?


I didn't get sick with my first baby at all. :( I got home from the hospital last night... pump attached. My OB was finally able to convince my insurance carrier that it was medical necessary. Thank god. Hopefully now that I can keep stuff down my levels will return and my kidneys will fix themselves. :) I will post a pic in a little of my new best friend. It hurts a bit today... hoping that goes away soon.


----------



## jl.

mom2beagain said:


> kirst76 said:
> 
> 
> I really feel for you mom2beagain and it sucks that you didn't get to have the surgery or get the zofran pump.
> I hate having hyperemesis but love having babies!
> Did you get terribly sick with your first baby?
> 
> 
> I didn't get sick with my first baby at all. :( I got home from the hospital last night... pump attached. My OB was finally able to convince my insurance carrier that it was medical necessary. Thank god. Hopefully now that I can keep stuff down my levels will return and my kidneys will fix themselves. :) I will post a pic in a little of my new best friend. It hurts a bit today... hoping that goes away soon.Click to expand...

Hope you are okay :( I'm still struggling on at 36 weeks. Got the consultant on friday, don't know what they are going to say - Hopefully give me a date for induction instead of me continuing on 9 pills everyday just to stop me from being sick. So fed up now. Just wish i could get this baby out of me! This is my first baby and after my experience why hyperemesis I'll never do this again! :nope:


----------



## mom2beagain

jl. said:


> mom2beagain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kirst76 said:
> 
> 
> I really feel for you mom2beagain and it sucks that you didn't get to have the surgery or get the zofran pump.
> I hate having hyperemesis but love having babies!
> Did you get terribly sick with your first baby?
> 
> 
> I didn't get sick with my first baby at all. :( I got home from the hospital last night... pump attached. My OB was finally able to convince my insurance carrier that it was medical necessary. Thank god. Hopefully now that I can keep stuff down my levels will return and my kidneys will fix themselves. :) I will post a pic in a little of my new best friend. It hurts a bit today... hoping that goes away soon.Click to expand...
> 
> Hope you are okay :( I'm still struggling on at 36 weeks. Got the consultant on friday, don't know what they are going to say - Hopefully give me a date for induction instead of me continuing on 9 pills everyday just to stop me from being sick. So fed up now. Just wish i could get this baby out of me! This is my first baby and after my experience why hyperemesis I'll never do this again! :nope:Click to expand...

I completely understand. I am having a scheduled c-section because of a subchorrionic(?) hemorrhage that hasn't fixed itself. I told my husband I am having my tubes tied while they already have me open. I meet the qualifications now being married and having two children. My son has special needs, and this pregnancy is wrecking my body literally. We wanted this baby so bad, but after this I am done. I don't think my body could handle another pregnancy like this one. :( I read some posts with women who have had multiple pregnancies each one with hyperemesis, they are my heroes to keep doing it time after time. I couldn't hack it. The pump isn't really working so far. Vomited three times already this morning. The home nurse is coming at one, so I am going to talk to her, because the IV site in my stomach hurts like hell and is beat red. I am hoping it is just from my body adjusting to the IV and the medication being pumped into it 24/7. We shall see.


----------



## jl.

mom2beagain said:


> jl. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mom2beagain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kirst76 said:
> 
> 
> I really feel for you mom2beagain and it sucks that you didn't get to have the surgery or get the zofran pump.
> I hate having hyperemesis but love having babies!
> Did you get terribly sick with your first baby?
> 
> 
> I didn't get sick with my first baby at all. :( I got home from the hospital last night... pump attached. My OB was finally able to convince my insurance carrier that it was medical necessary. Thank god. Hopefully now that I can keep stuff down my levels will return and my kidneys will fix themselves. :) I will post a pic in a little of my new best friend. It hurts a bit today... hoping that goes away soon.Click to expand...
> 
> Hope you are okay :( I'm still struggling on at 36 weeks. Got the consultant on friday, don't know what they are going to say - Hopefully give me a date for induction instead of me continuing on 9 pills everyday just to stop me from being sick. So fed up now. Just wish i could get this baby out of me! This is my first baby and after my experience why hyperemesis I'll never do this again! :nope:Click to expand...
> 
> I completely understand. I am having a scheduled c-section because of a subchorrionic(?) hemorrhage that hasn't fixed itself. I told my husband I am having my tubes tied while they already have me open. I meet the qualifications now being married and having two children. My son has special needs, and this pregnancy is wrecking my body literally. We wanted this baby so bad, but after this I am done. I don't think my body could handle another pregnancy like this one. :( I read some posts with women who have had multiple pregnancies each one with hyperemesis, they are my heroes to keep doing it time after time. I couldn't hack it. The pump isn't really working so far. Vomited three times already this morning. The home nurse is coming at one, so I am going to talk to her, because the IV site in my stomach hurts like hell and is beat red. I am hoping it is just from my body adjusting to the IV and the medication being pumped into it 24/7. We shall see.Click to expand...

oh god, I hope you are okay. x


----------



## mom2beagain

Alright... well not such good news on the HG front. Home nurse was here at 12:30... by 3pm I was at the DR having the pump removed. My stomach is terribly infected where the insertion site is. So... that was a good idea... apparently it didn't work out for me. BUMMER! So they said if I am not any better by Monday then I have to have a central line installed for feedings and fluids on a daily basis. Not so stoked about that, but whatever it takes to get through this pregnancy. I have since named lo "Parasite". I doooo loooooooooove her unconditionally (yes we found out the gender from a scan... WOOOOOT!) but she is literally sucking the life out of me. Pregnancy... the ULTIMATE diet. 

Hope all of you girls are feeling okay today. Got a craving for hot wings... its gonna suck coming back up... but either way I am eating them. :)


----------



## mom2beagain

Alright... well not such good news on the HG front. Home nurse was here at 12:30... by 3pm I was at the DR having the pump removed. My stomach is terribly infected where the insertion site is. So... that was a good idea... apparently it didn't work out for me. BUMMER! So they said if I am not any better by Monday then I have to have a central line installed for feedings and fluids on a daily basis. Not so stoked about that, but whatever it takes to get through this pregnancy. I have since named lo "Parasite". I doooo loooooooooove her unconditionally (yes we found out the gender from a scan... WOOOOOT!) but she is literally sucking the life out of me. Pregnancy... the ULTIMATE diet. 

Hope all of you girls are feeling okay today. Got a craving for hot wings... its gonna suck coming back up... but either way I am eating them. :)


----------



## kirst76

oh man, mom2beagain, what a ride you've been on over the past few days!

I never got HG with my first either (different dad to my others) but have had it with the 3 subsequent babies. It was worse with my 2 year old and although bad at the start of this pregnancy has settled down so now I only feel nauseated not actually throwing up....I can cope with that!


----------



## coxy1978

Hi mom2beagain, 

Sorry to hear how you are suffering at the moment...it sounds like youre having such a bad time. 

Im on my fourth pregnancy, and have had HG each time... the 3 previous i had several hospital admissions with IV's, but thank goodness this time round, its been so much better. dont get me wrong - its been bad and not what i would call enjoyable, but its just not been AS bad s the others. There is hope. I suffered my worst in this pregnancy between6-8 weeks, where i felt absolutely like death, and was vommitting my own saliva every 30mins or so. But im now 15 wks and finally been 5 days without my medication. I just seem to have pulled through it somehow. in other pregnancies, i suffered badly up to 26 wks or so. 

I feel for you so badly, as i know how awful HG can be - just keep reminding yourself of the reward at the end. i found that was the only way i could carry on. 

Im interested to know what your kidney problem is all about tho? I have been suffering with strange right sided pain and experiencing more intense bladder and side pain when i urinate. before the pain started i kept complaining that i felt like i wasnt passing the amount of fluid i was drinking, and the fluid was just building up, then at night, when food began to digest, the water would finally come thro. I couldnt understand why this would be, but seems coincidence then that i ended up with all this crampiness and pain in my bladder and right side. I had a urine sample sent away, as docs tht i had a water infection but it came back neg. At the wkend just gone, the pain was so intense that i ended up in A&E as was 4am. But, they didnt really know what the pain was, but suggested possibility of a tiny kidney stone. The last few days ive been feeling a bit better again, and finally passing urine properly during the day. I had already wondered if my sickness and constant concentrated urine, was causing a prob for my kidneys... or is it the other way round! Or maybe nothing to do with my kidneys at all...but im quire confused what could have caused so much discomfort and crampiness. 

xx


----------



## PapaStylZ

mom2beagain said:


> Alright... well not such good news on the HG front. Home nurse was here at 12:30... by 3pm I was at the DR having the pump removed. My stomach is terribly infected where the insertion site is. So... that was a good idea... apparently it didn't work out for me. BUMMER! So they said if I am not any better by Monday then I have to have a central line installed for feedings and fluids on a daily basis. Not so stoked about that, but whatever it takes to get through this pregnancy. I have since named lo "Parasite". I doooo loooooooooove her unconditionally (yes we found out the gender from a scan... WOOOOOT!) but she is literally sucking the life out of me. Pregnancy... the ULTIMATE diet.
> 
> Hope all of you girls are feeling okay today. Got a craving for hot wings... its gonna suck coming back up... but either way I am eating them. :)

Wow...you all are amazing for going through these problems...:sad1:


----------



## kirst76

Coxy, it does sound like a kidney stone to me as well....didn't they do a scan to check?

PapastylZ - we women are amazing creatures and we need to be treasured and looked after!


----------



## MarcsMrs

Oh girls Im so glad I found this thread! 

Im 15 weeks & have been suffering with HG since I was 6 week, 2 hospital admissions & lots over a stone & 1/2 in weight! Im so miserable & fed up throwing up :( I cant keep much down, even water & its really taking its toll on my body! We tried so hard for this baby & now Im just miserable all the time, I feel so bad for moaning too & no-one really understands :( A friend of mine said to me the other day "its just morning sickness, lots of women have it"......REALLY??? I got so upset I had to get my hubby to ask her to leave my house! 

I just want to be able to eat.....my body is crying out for food & theres nothing I can do :(


----------



## jl.

Seen the consultant today and because of my HG they are bringing me in in two weeks time. The 23rd of december and doing an internal. If my cervix is favourable they are going to give me a date a few days later to come back and be induced as they want to give me "light at the end of the tunnel" and not let me go on to 42 weeks. So i'd be getting induced at 38 weeks. Hope that happens!


----------



## kirst76

marcsmrs - huge hugs.....no one understands unless they or a close friend/family member has been through it. I understand completely and even though your baby is completely loved and wanted it doesn't stop you from feeling like utter crap all the time. Take it easy and come here to bitch and moan anytime!

jl - its great that you finally have light at the end of the tunnel!!! Hope bubs comes sooner rather than later!


----------



## stellargaze

Wow, you ladies really give me strength. I'm finally vomiting less though the nausea just won't go away and I still am not gaining any weight or getting enough food in.

mom2beagain you are amazing as it sounds like you have it so bad right now! I am wishing you all of the best and the strength to persevere so that you can hold your healthy and much loved LO.

I know others have said it, but I feel the same. So glad to be pregnant, but can't do this again. It's my first and I have moments when I feel how much I love my LO and get excited, but a lot of the time it's hard to focus on anything other than how awful I feel.

Wondering if anyone has tips on getting calories in? I'm still not getting enough... people keep telling me to see a nutritionist, but I don't think they understand the probelm isn't knowing what to eat, but actually being able to eat it and keep it down. I know I'm far under recommended calories and protein levels, but I have managed supplements most days this week.


----------



## Amelia Pond

I am 34 weeks and have been so sick since week 5. In and out of hospital, hooked up to IVs and I am still on a cocktail of medications. I can't remember what it is like to feel normal and that my sanity is starting to stretch a little.... I am tired, weak, just wiped out all the time and now I am starting to panic that I am not going to have the strength I need during labour to see it through! Anyone have any experience of this? After hyperemesis did you manage the birth ok?


----------



## kirst76

Stellargaze - Try this recipe, its supposed to boost your milk supply but my midwife gave me the recipe to try to boost my calories with my last pregnancy.
You can leave out the yeast flakes cos apparently they are what help to boost your supply, lol.

Tigers Milk:
This "tigers milk" recipe is a great way for breastfeeding mums to boost their breast milk supply:

1 cup full cream milk
1/2 cup acidophyllis yoghurt
1 Tablespoon complan powder (or milk powder)
1 banana
honey
1 tsp yeast flakes
+/- ice cream

Mix in a blender makes 3-4 cups. Drink over the day.

Hope it helps and you can keep it down.


----------



## kirst76

Amelia Pond - With my 2 babies that I've suffered HG with, I've handled the labours very well....after my first pregnancy without HG I had a 42 hour labour and was absolutely munted by the end....with the others my labours were 7 hours and 45mins respectively and although hard and painful, I felt great afterwards and was so relieved not to have HG anymore!

I hope since you have had a really crap pregnancy that you can whiz through labour!
Let us all know how it goes!


----------



## stellargaze

Thanks Kirst

Unfortunately, I'm lactose intolerant :( I haven't had dairy at all in over 20 years, and barely as a child. I actually have trouble digesting fats too, which makes this really hard. I have some coconut milk icecream though. And some almond milk and yeast flakes. It's not quite as high in the calorie count, but will see what I can do! I'm switching doctors soon, and my new doc comes with a midwife, so hopefully she can help me sort through some of this. 

Will definitely make an afternoon shake.

How long after the birth did you feel normal again? I'm doing a bit better (yay) but am worried this is as good as it's going to get.


----------



## Amelia Pond

Thanks kirst76....it sounds bad, but I just want this pregnancy over with! I can't do this much longer! Think we all deserve an easy labour after hyperemesis.


----------



## jl.

Amelia Pond said:


> Thanks kirst76....it sounds bad, but I just want this pregnancy over with! I can't do this much longer! Think we all deserve an easy labour after hyperemesis.

totally true, you are pretty far on. Are you getting an appointment with your consultant?
I had mines on friday and they want to induce me in two weeks time if my cervix is favourable to give me "light at the end of the tunnel."


----------



## kirst76

Stellargaze - You could try getting some lactose free baby formula powder and trying that. here they have lactose free everything and they have just introduced a lactose free milk to the market as well.

I felt normal as soon as baby was out of me and the tiredness had settled down. But its different for everyone.

Amelia pond - it does sound bad, but its relatively easy compared with the shit that us HG girls go through when we are pregnant, lol


----------



## stellargaze

My mother said the same-- she had a really hard pregnancy with my youngest sister, and said in comparison, the labour was nothing. Fortunately little sis came on the early side.

Wishing you a speedy labour Amelia Pond.

Thanks as usual Kirst! I will look into options today. A little scared to try the lactose free as I don't actually like the taste of milk either. But will try anything at this point!


----------



## Amelia Pond

[/QUOTE]

totally true, you are pretty far on. Are you getting an appointment with your consultant?
I had mines on friday and they want to induce me in two weeks time if my cervix is favourable to give me "light at the end of the tunnel."[/QUOTE]

My consultant been great, just had an appointment with him on Tuesday, he said we would discuss induction at next appointment. Not only because of sickness, but because I am having a huge baby!  I haven't eaten properly in months, I feel like a wreck but the consultant says I have grown a large, happy, healthy baby by looks of growth scan.... I am totally bemused by it!


----------



## mom2beagain

Hi ladies. Thank you for ALL of your comments and compliments. I am BACK in the hospital. I have been here since Thursday. Docs are saying I might be able to go home on Tuesday. My infusion site was infected and I was puking up the antibiotics so I had to come in for treatment. :( 

The kidney pain is still unbearable most of the time, and the self cathing has caused some trauma to my urethra which is also extremely painful. They were giving me dilaudid at home, 2mg every four hours, so I am getting that IV while in the hospital. Because I am requesting the medication every four hours (like its ordered) they sent in a psychiatrist to meet with me and took my blood and urine for a drug test. I cried. Obviously, it showed nothing except for the meds they have been giving me, but just the shear fact that they even thought I was making this all up to get a high. I am still upset over it. Luckily after the psych met with me, he informed them that I actually am in a lot of physical pain, and just because there are addict moms out there, doesn't mean that I need to be grouped into the same category. I told my doctor exactly this "I don't relish the fact that I have to be in the hospital and begging for meds every four hours because I am in so much pain... how about you figure out why I am in so much pain, figure out why in the world I can't urinate, fix the fact that I puke over thirty times a day, and then I shouldn't need to take anything to relieve the pain that I am in." 

I still cry just thinking about the whole darn situation. :(


----------



## kirst76

you poor thing!!!!!


----------



## mom2beagain

The nightmare continues... called out at 7pm for my meds that were do. Antibiotics, steroids, pain med, nausea med. My call bell was answered by a VERY rude nurse who informed me that I should know better its shift change and they will get to me when they can. So when they can, ended up being two and a half hours later. You have GOT to be kidding me.


----------



## Amelia Pond

Mom2beagain - That is awful! I had a hard time from a couple of midwives on the ward on my third hospital admittance and I know how that made me feel. I was lucky in that my Consultant has been nothing but supportive....My thoughts are with you, I admire your strength.....


----------



## kirst76

mom2beagain - that sucks! In my way of thinking they shouldn't be nurses if they aren't going to be friendly and caring toward patients.

Over here all the nurses on the maternity ward are midwives, and they are all so nice! I have a few favourites that I hope are on when I give birth.

My sil had her baby on Saturday night and when we went in to see them on Sunday I saw one of them who asked me how I was....lovely!
My midwife has a student midwife working with her, I'll get to meet HIM next week when she comes to visit. Yesterday morning I got a text from my sil saying he was on ward for the day and that "he's alright", lol! My midwife is quite protective of her ladies so at the birth he will not be doing any internals (thank goodness for that) and he will not actually be doing the delivering. I thought that was quite funny, because my midwife let my mil deliver my second daughter, lol!


----------



## stellargaze

That's awful mom2be. I hate being in hospital, but have always found teh day staff pretty friendly. It's the night nurses that I find grumpy. Depends on the hospital though. Hope you start feeling better soon!


----------



## PapaStylZ

So, my lovely lady suffers (id prefer to say "is a fighter!") From hyperemesis as well. Last weekend we went to the ER and they gave her saline solution via IV and some meds to help ease the nausea and vomiting. For the past week or so, shes been feeling reaaaally itchy and i immediately thought about her liver...as i dealt with that before. A not-so-helpful...at all...doctor said its due to her not eating and she shouldn't worry...we looked to get a second opinion. To cut the story short, we went to the ER yesterday and found out her blood pressure was low and way off, and her liver malfunctioning temporary. They kept her in the hospital to see how she handles the new meds, they gave her via IV and will feed her, as that will stablize her liver. As of right now, im at least glad shes in a stable area and getting good treatment.


----------



## PapaStylZ

kirst76 said:


> PapastylZ - we women are amazing creatures and we need to be treasured and looked after!

Absolutely, I believe in that 100% :flow:


----------



## kirst76

PapaStylZ said:


> So, my lovely lady suffers (id prefer to say "is a fighter!") From hyperemesis as well. Last weekend we went to the ER and they gave her saline solution via IV and some meds to help ease the nausea and vomiting. For the past week or so, shes been feeling reaaaally itchy and i immediately thought about her liver...as i dealt with that before. A not-so-helpful...at all...doctor said its due to her not eating and she shouldn't worry...we looked to get a second opinion. To cut the story short, we went to the ER yesterday and found out her blood pressure was low and way off, and her liver malfunctioning temporary. They kept her in the hospital to see how she handles the new meds, they gave her via IV and will feed her, as that will stablize her liver. As of right now, im at least glad shes in a stable area and getting good treatment.

Hope your lady is feeling better soon. How far along is she?


----------



## sbl

Hi ladies :flower:


I suffered with hyperemesis with my first pregnancy so i can honestly say i know what you guys are going through and I feel for you :hugs:

Was in hospital many times, drips, shots, the works.

God I dont know how many times i heard the phrase " we have to check the key tones in your urine again siobhan" :growlmad:

Recently i've been thinking when did my hyperm begin and i honestly cannot remember.

when did you girls start??? 

xxx


----------



## mom2beagain

sbl said:


> Hi ladies :flower:
> 
> 
> I suffered with hyperemesis with my first pregnancy so i can honestly say i know what you guys are going through and I feel for you :hugs:
> 
> Was in hospital many times, drips, shots, the works.
> 
> God I dont know how many times i heard the phrase " we have to check the key tones in your urine again siobhan" :growlmad:
> 
> Recently i've been thinking when did my hyperm begin and i honestly cannot remember.
> 
> when did you girls start???
> 
> xxx

I remember honestly being MISERABLY sick before I even found out I was pregnant. So I am guessing that as soon as my body recognized an increase in hormones... I started yacking. My husband knew I was pregnant before I did... I thought I had the flu.


----------



## Amelia Pond

sbl said:


> Hi ladies :flower:
> 
> 
> I suffered with hyperemesis with my first pregnancy so i can honestly say i know what you guys are going through and I feel for you :hugs:
> 
> Was in hospital many times, drips, shots, the works.
> 
> God I dont know how many times i heard the phrase " we have to check the key tones in your urine again siobhan" :growlmad:
> 
> Recently i've been thinking when did my hyperm begin and i honestly cannot remember.
> 
> when did you girls start???
> 
> xxx

I have had hyperemesis in all of my pregnancies, although it has gotten progressively worse each time! All times it started around 5 weeks....


----------



## kirst76

sbl - I never had hyper-emesis with my first but with my second it started at 6 weeks and with my third it started at around 7 weeks.....this time it hit me like a ton of bricks at about 8 and a half weeks.
This time though my midwife basically jumped on it and got me straight on the meds so although i still feel a bit sick most days I havent thrown up in ages!
Hope you can get it under control as soon as!


----------



## sbl

kirst76 said:


> sbl - I never had hyper-emesis with my first but with my second it started at 6 weeks and with my third it started at around 7 weeks.....this time it hit me like a ton of bricks at about 8 and a half weeks.
> This time though my midwife basically jumped on it and got me straight on the meds so although i still feel a bit sick most days I havent thrown up in ages!
> Hope you can get it under control as soon as!

I'm not actually prego yet but i've been told that as soon as i am and i think i have the hyperemesis again i've gotta get into the doctors so as not to get as bad as i did last time round.

Hope your ok and the vomiting doesnt return.
xx


----------



## Amelia Pond

Ok, so I have been vomiting daily for the last 30 weeks....usually nasty stomach acid stuff. Over this time I've noticed that my tongue is sore and cracked. Is this because of all the vomit? Or lack of nutrients? Anyone else experience this? Will it go back to normal? :-(


----------



## kirst76

sbl - hope you get a bfp soon and that if you get hyper-emesis again you can get it sorted!
I hope I dont start vomiting again as well....its Summer here though and on hot days I feel worse....who knows what will happen.

Amelia pond - I dont know about your tongue, it could be thrush, lack of vitamin B or just an infection. You really should go to your GP and get treatment for it though. I cant even imagine the pain from it!


----------



## mom2beagain

Oh lovelies! Since coming out of the hospital on Tuesday... after they started me on a regiment of new meds... I have only thrown up once! I still get the nauseated feeling... but rarely vomit! HA HA HA! I am FINALLY hungry now... and actually get cravings for food. It is so nice to FINALLY eat. :) Hope that you are all doing well.


----------



## sbl

mom2beagain said:


> Oh lovelies! Since coming out of the hospital on Tuesday... after they started me on a regiment of new meds... I have only thrown up once! I still get the nauseated feeling... but rarely vomit! HA HA HA! I am FINALLY hungry now... and actually get cravings for food. It is so nice to FINALLY eat. :) Hope that you are all doing well.

That is brilliant hun!!

delighted for you, I read back on some of your posts and my word you've had it rough.

Delighted for you and get to eating my dear.

remember little and often is the key!

xxx


----------



## mom2beagain

sbl said:


> mom2beagain said:
> 
> 
> Oh lovelies! Since coming out of the hospital on Tuesday... after they started me on a regiment of new meds... I have only thrown up once! I still get the nauseated feeling... but rarely vomit! HA HA HA! I am FINALLY hungry now... and actually get cravings for food. It is so nice to FINALLY eat. :) Hope that you are all doing well.
> 
> That is brilliant hun!!
> 
> delighted for you, I read back on some of your posts and my word you've had it rough.
> 
> Delighted for you and get to eating my dear.
> 
> remember little and often is the key!
> 
> xxxClick to expand...

Very little and very often! Also I found a trick that helps me... it might help some others. Eat first. Do NOT eat and drink at the same time and after you eat wait about 30 minutes before drinking anything. Really helps!


----------



## Amelia Pond

mom2beagain said:


> Oh lovelies! Since coming out of the hospital on Tuesday... after they started me on a regiment of new meds... I have only thrown up once! I still get the nauseated feeling... but rarely vomit! HA HA HA! I am FINALLY hungry now... and actually get cravings for food. It is so nice to FINALLY eat. :) Hope that you are all doing well.

Fantastic news!


----------



## kirst76

Great news mom2beagain!!!


----------



## PapaStylZ

kirst76 said:


> PapaStylZ said:
> 
> 
> So, my lovely lady suffers (id prefer to say "is a fighter!") From hyperemesis as well. Last weekend we went to the ER and they gave her saline solution via IV and some meds to help ease the nausea and vomiting. For the past week or so, shes been feeling reaaaally itchy and i immediately thought about her liver...as i dealt with that before. A not-so-helpful...at all...doctor said its due to her not eating and she shouldn't worry...we looked to get a second opinion. To cut the story short, we went to the ER yesterday and found out her blood pressure was low and way off, and her liver malfunctioning temporary. They kept her in the hospital to see how she handles the new meds, they gave her via IV and will feed her, as that will stablize her liver. As of right now, im at least glad shes in a stable area and getting good treatment.
> 
> Hope your lady is feeling better soon. How far along is she?Click to expand...

Thanks! She's feeling a bit better...her liver was behaving abnormal due to her lack of eating :nope: She got discharged this afternoon, and was recommended the "BRATT" diet [Banana - (plain) Rice (boiled in just water) - Apple (juice & sauce) - Toast - Tea]. She's 13+6 today!


----------



## kirst76

Good to hear she is feeling better!


----------



## honeybee91

Hi,

I am almost 12 weeks pregnant and been in hospital 5 times. I had HG with my 1st. I had my thyroid levels checked recently and the levels were high, this is also an issue I had with my 1st. I have had no thyroid problems when not pregnant. From reading the net, it seems that it is common with cases with HG.

I am just wondering if anyone else has this experience.


----------



## stellargaze

So happy for you mom2beagain!

Ameliapond-- I have gotten a sore tongue on and off the last month. It's not the whole tongue for me, just the sides. Not sure why. 

For all of the acid I've vomited, they put me on omeprazole. It helped a lot. Now if my stomach is empty and I retch, I don't throw up stomach acid!


----------



## mom2beagain

Ladies... I GAINED 2 POUNDS!!!!!! Thank the heavens!


----------



## kirst76

Hi and welcome honeybee....sorry you have had to find this forum

Stellargaze - glad the omeprazole is helping with the acid.

mom2beagain - woohoo at the weight gain!!!!


----------



## Amelia Pond

stellargaze said:


> So happy for you mom2beagain!
> 
> Ameliapond-- I have gotten a sore tongue on and off the last month. It's not the whole tongue for me, just the sides. Not sure why.
> 
> For all of the acid I've vomited, they put me on omeprazole. It helped a lot. Now if my stomach is empty and I retch, I don't throw up stomach acid!

I've been given ranitidine for the same thing and told that I am dehydrated which hasn't helped. I need to sip more water throughout day....


----------



## kirst76

Hope you all had a fantastic Christmas and were able to keep something down.

Wishing you all a great New Year!


----------



## jl.

Hi ladies just thought I'd update. Baby Leo was born on boxing day weighing 5lb 7oz. 

Just to say that I know you are all struggling and it seems like such a battle at the moment but after going through my whole pregnancy with hyperemesis every bit was totally worth my little angel that I have now and guess what the sickness is gone! 

I know it seems never ending but stick in there and you'll have your babies in your arms at the end of it! X


----------



## kirst76

Congratulations jl! 5lb 7 isn't a bad weight either....my first girl was 5lb 9 and 8 days over due!
Enjoy every moment of being a mum!


----------



## coxy1978

Congrats JL!!

Hope you had a good birth and wishing you lots of happiness for your future with Leo! x


----------



## coxy1978

Kirst, how are you feeling these days? hs your sickness passed completely yet? 

With my past pregnancies, mine passed at 26 weeks approx....im only 18 and only feeling odd nausea here and there but no bad sickness! And been off my meds since 15 wks now... such an improvement this time round. 

Dont want to sound like im gloating, for those of you who are still suffering badly!! I do understand, but thought id mention it as I know how HG can put you off trying again, but hopefully for others, there is a good chance you can have a future pregnancy with a better experience x


----------



## Kizzy454

Hi not sure I this is what I have? Im 8+4 by my scan and I can't keep anything down :-( only small bits of fluid with my 1st I had this but not till later on. Any tips ? I really font fancy being on that ward for rehydration like with my 1st xxx


----------



## mom2beagain

Ugh. That was SHORT lived. Gained 2... lost 8. Down 31 pounds now. Luckily LO is growing wonderfully... how this is possible... I have NOOOO IDEA!


----------



## kirst76

coxy1978 said:


> Kirst, how are you feeling these days? hs your sickness passed completely yet?
> 
> With my past pregnancies, mine passed at 26 weeks approx....im only 18 and only feeling odd nausea here and there but no bad sickness! And been off my meds since 15 wks now... such an improvement this time round.
> 
> Dont want to sound like im gloating, for those of you who are still suffering badly!! I do understand, but thought id mention it as I know how HG can put you off trying again, but hopefully for others, there is a good chance you can have a future pregnancy with a better experience x

Coxy, I'm not feeling so bad. Still on ondansetron, usually just once a day. Still feel nauseated but haven''t actually been sick in a few months. 
HG has never put me off having babies at all although I dont like feeling and being sick all the time, I love babies and the desire to have more is overwhelmingly stronger than the thought of having HG again.
In saying that though....this is definitely my last. I think 4 is enough and I'm not getting any younger (35)


----------



## kirst76

kizzy, welcome! I hope your sickness ends soon.

mom2beagain, i hope your weight evens itself out soon.
Last time I saw my midwife I'd lost weight again and she said that if it weren't for me needing another scan she would be sending me for a growth scan just to make sure that baby was still growing nicely.....I'm not worried at all however as I'm eating and not throwing up and was told by my ob when I was pregnant with #2 that I'd probably just always have little babies.....however #3 was perfectly sized at 7lb2oz.


----------



## Gitlost80

Hello Ladies.I havent been on in a while,of course because of the HG,but the last couple days Ive felt somewhat better. I learned to dissolve my 8mg Ondansetron Pills in juice before taking it and it works almost immediately instead of 2 hours later.I have been able to eat a few other new things too.I still cant even be in the same room with someone eating onions tho. As a treat for feeling better,Ive booked a Gender Scan next week. WooHoo:happydance:


----------



## mom2beagain

Gitlost80 said:


> Hello Ladies.I havent been on in a while,of course because of the HG,but the last couple days Ive felt somewhat better. I learned to dissolve my 8mg Ondansetron Pills in juice before taking it and it works almost immediately instead of 2 hours later.I have been able to eat a few other new things too.I still cant even be in the same room with someone eating onions tho. As a treat for feeling better,Ive booked a Gender Scan next week. WooHoo:happydance:

That is wonderful to hear. I am stealing your idea and trying the Ondansetron in juice. :) Hope you continue to feel better.


----------



## holden_babez

omg cannot believe i have been a fan of B&B for yrs and only just found this page..

My name is Skye, I am 30yrs old and pregnant with baby #4. 
I have only ever had HG with my first child back in 1999 when i was 17 and the other two babies i only had slight nausea.. This time it has come back with a vengence...

I am only 8w tomorrow and have been hospitalised 3 times already...
once for re-hydration and twice for injections as the medicine i was prescribed was not working.. 

so over feeling sick and I hope this is like my first child all the way back when and only lasted till about 12-14 weeks... I dont know how ANYONE goes through this for the WHOLE 9 months.. 

Does not help thou when in Australia (QLD) it is over 38 degrees every day atm and i am stuck inside as its too hot to even take my poor kids out the back yard... ahhhhh

How is everyone else doing?


----------



## CarliCareBear

hey ladies. glad i've found you! good god, i feel so awful that all of you are also dealing with this. it's so difficult and i've only just begun. 
was put as a high risk case with severe hyperemesis and am beginning the process of being put into pre natal home care. i'm guessing i'll get set up on some kind of pump or iv? are any of you also in home care or been put on iv? how was your experience?

hope you're all hanging in there and thanks for any insight you can give.


----------



## hg_three

Hello all, I'm currently 11 weeks with my 3rd hg pregnancy. This was unplanned & on top of being so sick I have a bad attitude:cry: i apologize if I offend anyone but I don't think I can do this. Zofran isn't helping & I've been out of the house 3 times since thanksgiving. My world feels like it has crumbled & I am desperate to feel alive again! Anyone else feeling this uncertain?


----------



## CarliCareBear

hg_three said:


> Hello all, I'm currently 11 weeks with my 3rd hg pregnancy. This was unplanned & on top of being so sick I have a bad attitude:cry: i apologize if I offend anyone but I don't think I can do this. Zofran isn't helping & I've been out of the house 3 times since thanksgiving. My world feels like it has crumbled & I am desperate to feel alive again! Anyone else feeling this uncertain?


i actually know exactly how you feel. i break down to poor OH every few days about how i can't do this any longer. i've noticed on top of my circumstances becoming far more difficult i am much more fatalistic and easily overwhelmed since becoming pregnant.
i also have hardly left the house and feel like i'm slowly dying on a day to day basis (as in literally).
i can't even read the threads in first tri that talk about having no symptoms. the thought makes me crazy!

i think it's pretty common to feel uncertain when you are this sick. it's nerve wracking enough to be pregnant let alone severely ill on top of it. 
don't forget no matter how bad it is it will end... no one would ever do this if it didn't have a time limit! as hard and overwhelming as it is once you have your baby in your arms you will know it was all worth it.

but don't get me wrong, i question if i can do this from time to time as well.


----------



## hg_three

CarliCareBear said:


> i actually know exactly how you feel. i break down to poor OH every few days about how i can't do this any longer. i've noticed on top of my circumstances becoming far more difficult i am much more fatalistic and easily overwhelmed since becoming pregnant.
> i also have hardly left the house and feel like i'm slowly dying on a day to day basis (as in literally).
> i can't even read the threads in first tri that talk about having no symptoms. the thought makes me crazy!
> 
> i think it's pretty common to feel uncertain when you are this sick. it's nerve wracking enough to be pregnant let alone severely ill on top of it.
> don't forget no matter how bad it is it will end... no one would ever do this if it didn't have a time limit! as hard and overwhelming as it is once you have your baby in your arms you will know it was all worth it.
> 
> but don't get me wrong, i question if i can do this from time to time as well.

Carlicarebear your kind words of assurance are most comforting. I feel terrible having such doubts when I know some women would give anything to have a baby, but I never thought I would deal with hg again. Days seem to take a lifetime to pass & the hours are agonizing. You would never be able to assume I have survived this twice before. Thank you for reminding me this is just temporary!


----------



## kirst76

Hi and welcome to the new ladies!

Holden-babez - I'm in NZ and even though its no where near as hot here as it is there I'm still feeling the heat something shocking!!!

hg-three and carli carebear- I hope this ends for both of you...did it end with your other pregnancies?


----------



## holden_babez

hi ladies...
omg i am thinking all the time why am i doing this...
i know exactly why and i have only had HG once with my first pregnancy... the second and third wereonly slightly nausea till about 10 weeks... ahhhhhhhhhhhh
I hope this time it only lasts till then as well...
I dont remember how far along i was when it stopped with my first.. it was 12 yrs ago...

all i can say and I dont know HOW to begin telling DH this either...
but if this is not a boy.. I WILL NOT BE GOING BACK FOR #5...
I could not possibly do this with 2 toddlers & 2 teenagers... 

anyways as long as this bub is happy and heathy i dont think we ind either way... a boy would be nice for hubby as my two teenagers are not his and my third child is our DD... so yeah would be nice for DH to have a son.. even thou he calls my two DS his own and one calls him dad, u know what im going on about...

Hope this finds everyone sort of well...

Skye xox


----------



## kirst76

This is my 4th child too holden, and I have 3 girls and we have been told that this baby is likely another girl.....it doesn't really bother us, but this is definitely my last. My eldest is 14 and the youngest is 2, and I am not getting any younger, lol!!

Hope you feel much better soon!


----------



## CarliCareBear

hg_three, glad i could help if only a little bit. you are one brave woman to have done this twice already and gotten through it! don't forget how strong you are. you've already proven it. 

i often feel guilty about how sick i feel and worry about complaining. but fact is, this is almost as miserable as it gets as far as pregnancy symptoms and god damnit it's hard! doesn't mean i love my baby any less just that i don't love being pregnant.

i wish i had a previous pregnancy that lasted far enough that i would know if the HG will stop, but my other pregnancies miscarried.

got put on IV fluids today for 24-7 hydration and also have started on the zofran pump. so far much hasn't helped but it's still early. hoping it works because i won't be able to handle the sticks and painful port sites otherwise.


----------



## kirst76

CarliCareBear said:


> i often feel guilty about how sick i feel and worry about complaining. but fact is, this is almost as miserable as it gets as far as pregnancy symptoms and god damnit it's hard! doesn't mean i love my baby any less just that i don't love being pregnant.

I fully agree with this statement....I've had this with 2 previous pregnancies as well as the beginning of this pregnancy and this is the only pregnancy I've truly enjoyed....I love my kids and babies to pieces but I hate being pregnant!! In saying that though the sickness stopped this time although I still take ondansetron at least once a day to try and curb the nausea.


----------



## puppycat

Hi girls, newbie here too.

I haven't heard the words HG but i am on Cyclizine, throw up maybe twice a week, sometimes its a lot more (i know what to avoid but sometimes i just throw up :shrug:) i have constant nausea and have lost about half a stone at last count. The of sickness was worse before the tabs and my blood potassium levels were low hence the tabs.

I just wondered if any of you have problems with your DH not understanding and therefore not really being supportive?


----------



## kirst76

Hi there puppycat. Sorry to hear you're so sick.
My husband is supportive as....this is my 4th baby and 3rd time with hyper-emesis and he now knows exactly when to take me to hospital. It was my mum who didn't understand when I first went through it....I tried to explain to her that I felt like I was dying but she thought that I was exaggerating, it wasn't til she saw me that she realised just how sick I was.
Hope your sickness ends for you and that your husband starts to understand what you are going through.


----------



## puppycat

Thanks hun, I weighed earlier and I've lost 10lbs total now, I was sick this morning but thankfully nothing since although I have that bleurgh feeling, you know that feeling right?!

Had a disagreement with DH this morning when I asked him to look after our daughter after I'd been sick. He was really mean and made me cry. He doesn't understand that this isn't normal MS, and tbf I probably spoil him a bit when I'm otherwise healthy.

If you don't mind me asking, when do you know you need to go to hospital?


----------



## CarliCareBear

puppycat said:


> If you don't mind me asking, when do you know you need to go to hospital?

i asked my OB this and she told me if i can't keep anything down for 48 hours it's time to go to the hospital.


feeling so disheartened and down today. nothing seems to be getting better, even with my painful zofran pump. i just want to feel like i'm not going to throw up constantly. how do you ladies survive this?


----------



## puppycat

For me, I have found that different things work on different days, which is a pain, and I use the term 'work' loosely!

Today nothing seems to take away the nausea, I have a horrid taste in my mouth too. Sometimes sucking a polo mint give me 10 minutes respite, drinking something strong tasting like Coca Cola (preferably flat), or sometimes nibbling dry biscuits continually.

:hugs:


----------



## shantehend

Hello all!! I am only 6 wks today but I'm glad I found this thread. I suffered from HG with my last 3 pgs. I am hoping and praying that I won't have to suffer through it this time, but if I do I would feel better knowing other women who are in my same boat. No one in my family ever gets sick when pg so no one understood my suffering. But I am thankful I got healthy babies out of it.


----------



## kirst76

truth is I dont know, but lucky my hubby can just look at me now and tell. I guess I'm quite stubborn and even though I'm really weak and can hardly stand, I'm still adamant that I dont need to go. Hubby says my eyes get sunken and I get "death breath", cant keep anything down including water for more than a few minutes, feel chilled even when it is warm, lower back pain, cant pee and the veins on the underside of my arms aren't visible.
I'm quite fortunate that with this pregnancy I've only been in hospital once (twice if you count a whole day in A&E being re-hydrated), but while in they kept me for 4 days and pumped around 10 or 11 litres of fluid in to me.
This kind of sickness is NOT normal in pregnancy and you need to have a talk with your midwife or other LMC and they in turn need to speak with your husband.
Hope you're feeling back to normal soon!!


----------



## puppycat

What's 'death breath' hun?


----------



## kirst76

"death breath" is when you have breath that smells real bad, lol!

oh and i still have that horrid taste in my mouth1

The only way i got through this the last 2 times was by thinking about holding my baby in my arms....you have to remember that pregnancy is a finite thing and although the days/weeks/months seem to drag it wont last forever.


----------



## daydreaming22

Hey girls. I have had extreme nausea and sickness since 6 weeks, and it only seems to be getting worse. I can barely eat and its hard to keep anything down. Thank god I am working from home b/c there are days where I cannot get out of the bathroom. I have been taking zofran (not helping) and I really dont know what else to do. Im absolutely miserable and Im scared the bb is not getting the nutrients it needs. Im forcing water down so I dont end up in er. I have an ob apt tomorrow and im praying they have an idea to help b/c i cant take this much longer!


----------



## kirst76

Hi daydreaming
Hope you ob appointment goes well and can come up with some ideas for you.
How long since you were able to keep food down?


----------



## hg_three

Anyone dealing with excessive saliva on top of hg? I just started 2nd trimester & it still isn't gone. Candy, gum, & sunflower seeds do not help any other suggestions would be nice.


----------



## shantehend

Well ladies, hg set in for me. I should've known it was too good to be true. I hope this time my doctor will be able to get it under control quickly.


----------



## kirst76

Hg three - chewing gum increases saliva

Shantehend - I hope your hg is under control soon.


----------



## LizziesMama

Hi ladies, mind if I join?

I'm currently almost 13 weeks and have been suffering from HG since 6 weeks. I've been to ER twice and was finally hospitalized for 3 days when I started sobbing on the phone with my OB's office begging them to take me seriously. I had severe NVP with my first child, but it was nothing like this. Oral Zofran kept me functioning and working full time with her. I did puke regularly at the office, but again NOTHING like this. I think it took them a while to realize I wasn't exaggerating about throwing up every 15 minutes.

So I finally got hydrated and sent home from the hospital with a Zofran pump. It has worked wonders for me, but I'm still not feeling "good." I still get bouts of nausea, but I haven't actually thrown up in a couple weeks. I am so sick of sticking myself in the tummy. I'm running out of spots, it's itchy, red and really sore. But I guess it's worth it.

The thing that's bothering me most right now is debilitating fatigue, lethargy, whatever you want to call it. I can barely walk around for 20 minutes without needing a nap. Is this the medication or the HG? Do the rest of you feel this way. My BP was really low in the hospital, but it's back up in a good normal range now. Yet still, every time I stand up I'm having to grab onto a wall for support while I adjust from the dizziness and vision spots.

I'm just hoping, praying that sometime in the next couple of weeks my life can return to normal. I started feeling better with my DD around 14 weeks and I'm very close to that! It's scary to see how many people have/are suffering HG through their whole pregnancy!! I don't know how I'd live through it!

In addition to having to deal with basically no energy or ability to do anything even mildly physical, I am going to sound like the most ungrateful witch, but I am sick to death of the people who have been caring for me/DD. I just feel like I haven't been alone in 7 weeks with people constantly re-organizing my kitchen, laundry and DD's play room. Like the way I keep it isn't good enough. 

Step MIL has been here over a week and is staying for a total of 12 days :wacko: I've been ready for her to leave for a while now. She lets my dogs in (outdoor dogs) and I put them out. We just go back and forth. I keep making it clear I don't like them in, but she just acts like I'm an animal abuser and lets them in. And then doesn't even make them stay in the kitchen, which is the ONLY place I can even tolerate dirty, stinky dogs! She even tried to get them to sleep with her. Umm...not in one of my beds on my sheets your not!! She has 4 LARGE dogs that are in the house and all over the furniture. One poops in the house constantly and she doesn't even care. I can't stand for DD to go there, because it's a FILTHY house. And she doesn't understand why I don't let dogs all over my nice (newish) furniture and carpet?! Newsflash, I have small children who play on this floor!

Anyhow, I feel better, lol! I want so badly to do things on my own when she's gone. At least it'll just be my family then, and they are relatively normal. My only complaint there is they don't act like they really understand or fully believe the severity of what I'm going through. At least if I could just get to part time help it would be easier to deal!

What are your doctor's saying as far as what you should do? My nurses who handle the pump said I shouldn't go out for more than 10 minutes at a time and should pretty much be taking it easy all day at home. I'm not supposed to lift anything over 10 pounds, and even a shower is a lot of work for me. My family acts like it's ridiculous that I just lay around most of the time, but I don't feel like I can do anything else. And when I do try to go to the store for the quick milk/bread I feel like I'll die by the time I'm home.

On another subject, I'm severely depressed, but I'll save that for my next post, lol!

Thanks for any input. Hope you're all doing as good as you can be!


----------



## kirst76

Hi there,
I hope you're feeling better soon.
Your MIL, although she is trying to help isn't.....I think she needs to go especially if she doesn't respect your rules.
I haven't been sick in months but constantly battle with nausea. 
I think the tiredness you're experiencing is just the HG although if you're concerned see your ob about it.


----------



## CarliCareBear

i feel the exact same way lizziesmama. as you know i have the pump as well and am growing so exhausted of being so sick. i don't throw up as much but still feel sick for most waking hours and so lethargic as you've said. taking a shower is so hard let alone doing anything normal! 

i'm sorry your family has been so evasive, it sounds like they are just trying to help- but i can see it being frustrating. i have the opposite problem as in no family support in the area. my house and life have gone to hell and i haven't cooked one meal for poor hubby since i got pregnant. 

not to mention the pump is getting way old. i truly know how you feel. wish i had some advice but i feel just as lost as you.


----------



## puppycat

Hey Lizziesmama

Sounds like you've been to hell and back. I can relate to the dizzy and white spots, depression, crying to your OB. I think once we've had a cry and a vent we feel marginally better so not a bad thing.

I think your MIL needs to go home now. Doesn't your partner say anything to her? She sounds like someone who has severe personal hygiene issues. I heaved hearing your description of her house! I'd say you need to get rid of her and start getting your partner to help out. Bloody men get it so easy but its his house too so don't let him just judge you and sit on his back end!

I haven't been sick for 4 days now - woohoo! Feels awesome and i have started to put weight back on. I haven't been hospitalised for dehydration but my salts were low which was affecting my heart rhythms. Scary stuff! The Dr and MW don't seem bothhered by HG and losing weight though do they? Or is it just my health care providers that are crap?

Anyway, vent away chick because we understand. My DH didnt understand even when he watched me throw up. I lost my temper with him so mny times but, like you, my energy was so low i often collapsed after i'd shouted. Grrrrr! Men.


----------



## kirst76

I cant believe your man isn't being supportive puppy cat. My hubby has held my hair and cleaned my vomit, put me to bed or on the couch and then cleaned or cooked or done laundry. 

Are you entitled to any kind of home help lizziesmama, carlicarebear or puppy cat?

I'm amazed at how little the health system does where you guys are....in NZ our midwives are understanding and do whatever they can for us, and also if we need it they can talk to a social worker and arrange for home help etc.


----------



## puppycat

Yeh I know - I can't believe it either. He still sits there waiting for me to feed him, even if I have been sick that morning. In the beginning my best friend was coming to the house, with her 5 month old son, with lunch for my toddler - while my hubbie sat on his ass. He didn't seem to have any guilt either. Everyone had a word with him, even my neighbours, nothing worked!


----------



## kirst76

Bloody hell!!! Is he good and helpful once you have baby though??


----------



## puppycat

kirst76 said:


> Bloody hell!!! Is he good and helpful once you have baby though??

When Laura was born he went off to film 'Ironclad' for 16 hours a day and my mum had to come up and help me. He never woke to the night feeds, heavy sleeper, i don't really remember more than that.

When he's good he can be amazing and so helpful and lovely, but when he is bad he is a lazy, moany shite who won't be told. I suppose we all have flaws but i am fast losing my patience! Lol x


----------



## kirst76

I dont blame you for losing your patience. We all have our moments I suppose.

PS: Ironclad was a wicked movie....we really enjoyed it!!


----------



## LizziesMama

No, I can't get help like that, but I do have a ton of family. It's working out ok. Honestly, I'm not interested in socialized healthcare. There are down sides to the way we do it here, but there are lots of benefits too. I don't think it will ever happen in the u.s. I can get into any dr, specialist, surgeon etc. in a weeks time just by calling them directly fort an appointment. And in Houston we have one of the top medical centers in the country. Granted, I have always been blessed with an employer who provides excellent insurance and note everyone is that lucky.

I'm feeling decent today though. I actually had them reduce my dose of zofran and I'm going to try and get off the pump onto oral zofran.


----------



## smacleod

I've not been diagnosed with this... But I am sick every day. How does this effect baby developmentally?


----------



## puppycat

It doesn't affect baby hun. It affects mum as baby will take everything it needs from you leaving you with nowt. If you can't keep anything down for more than 24hrs you will need to visit your dr or local a&e. Look after yourself chick x


----------



## smacleod

Thanks, I've not lost weight and my 28 week scan was good. Just getting worried my poor diet will cause development problems for baby, just been started on iron and other supplements for anaemia and its got me thinking ...or worrying haha. I'm only sick maybe once a day and its usually heartburn tthat's the culprit!


----------



## kirst76

It can affect baby if you are left untreated for too long. 
My dietician said it can cause all kinds of problems for baby if mum is malnourished. 
Get yourself checked if you go longer than 24 hours without keeping food or water down at all.


----------



## CarliCareBear

LizziesMama said:


> No, I can't get help like that, but I do have a ton of family. It's working out ok. Honestly, I'm not interested in socialized healthcare. There are down sides to the way we do it here, but there are lots of benefits too. I don't think it will ever happen in the u.s. I can get into any dr, specialist, surgeon etc. in a weeks time just by calling them directly fort an appointment. And in Houston we have one of the top medical centers in the country. Granted, I have always been blessed with an employer who provides excellent insurance and note everyone is that lucky.
> 
> I'm feeling decent today though. I actually had them reduce my dose of zofran and I'm going to try and get off the pump onto oral zofran.

let me know how that goes!


----------



## LizziesMama

CarliCareBear said:


> LizziesMama said:
> 
> 
> I'm feeling decent today though. I actually had them reduce my dose of zofran and I'm going to try and get off the pump onto oral zofran.
> 
> let me know how that goes!Click to expand...

I actually had a great day! Such a relief from barely moving and feeling like I was literally at deaths door for a solid seven weeks. I ate out for lunch and dinner, dropped off/picked up dd from school and popped in to look at some art work on display near my house. Stayed within 10 minutes off home too be safe.

I'm afraid to jinx it, but I think I'm getting better. I am nauseous now, but I'm chalking that up to a huge disgusting doses of milk off magnesia. The constipation is killing me! Ever since I took it I haven't felt really well. Hoping it's passed by morning!

I will go down in dosage every two days for about a week. If I get nauseous I'm supposed too take an oral zofran instead of a bolus. If that works we'll continue to weaning until I'm on completely oral meds. I'm at 0.500 as off now.

Please excuse the spelling errors. My phone calls that "autocorrect." Aka auto incorrect!


----------



## CarliCareBear

are you still feeling good lizziesmama? that would be awesome if you could get off the pump. 

as for me i am in the hospital again. finally got my PICC line put in and am hoping to get the zofran pump hooked up to it so i can stop stabbing myself everyday. 

the hospital has been a nightmare about getting continuous IV zofran and pain medicine for my pancreatitis. i have a stupid doctor who basically thought it was a good idea to give me 4ml of zofran and then wait 10 hours, withdrawling me from the medication i've built up in my system. not to mention took me off demerol because they "don't treat hyperemisis with pain medication", well duh, it's for pancreatitis.

i am getting so weary of having to explain myself over and over. trying to keep my baby in sight but this is all just getting to be too much.


----------



## puppycat

Sorry you're struggling so much chick. We're due date buddies :D


----------



## kirst76

Hugs Carlicarebear!


----------



## LizziesMama

So sorry to hear your back in the hospital :( And I can imagine having to wait that long for your zofran was miserable. I do better on the pump since it's always a slow drip. Even in the hospital those last hours before the next dose get icky.

I'm doing fair. I've had two reductions in medication and I'm finding myself nauseous again, but no vomiting. I got really brave and went shopping today. I desperately needed a casual pair of maternity pants. It was definitely overdoing it and I needed both available boluses today. I now feel half dead lying in bed and I don't think I have the energy to walk to the bathroom to pee.

All that being said, the fact that I was in the car so much, active and ate out twice today with no vomiting does show improvement from where I was. Just not as fast as I'd hoped. I may not get off this pump as quickly as I originally thought.


----------



## LizziesMama

Well, they pushed my dose back up after another day feeling bad, in spite of bedrest all day. Guess I won't be off this pump anytime soon afterall.


----------



## hopefulmama2b

Hi ladies, I just found this thread. I am going on week 6 of h.g. Those of you that are not on your first pregnancy- SUPER WOMEN!!!!!!!! At this point I can't imagine how I could ever do this again. HG has been absolute hell as you all know. I have a Zofran pump through Alere and it is helping, but still pretty miserable most of the time. I'm on .6- they recommended I go up because I have still been very ill, but trying to stay here for now and see how I do. My tummy is filled with huge painful nodules- I'm sure like your guys' as well. Good to see there's other people going through the same thing. :hugs:



hg_three said:


> Anyone dealing with excessive saliva on top of hg? I just started 2nd trimester & it still isn't gone. Candy, gum, & sunflower seeds do not help any other suggestions would be nice.

Me, me, me!!! Isn't it the worst!?!?! It gags me and makes me vomit. I keep a trash can by my bed so I can spit. It so stinking disgusting! One of the dieticians from Alere (do you US girls have your pump through them?) told me cinnamon gum helps and she's right! I have a really bad aversion to anything mint so I was glad when she said cinnamon. Problem is it just helps for a while, but still it brings some relief!! I had a scopolamine patch for one night. It immediately dried me up, but also made me dizzy with blurry vision so I took it off. 



LizziesMama said:


> I'm feeling decent today though. I actually had them reduce my dose of zofran and I'm going to try and get off the pump onto oral zofran.

YAY!!! I can't wait to reduce my dosage and get off this dang thing. 



puppycat said:


> It doesn't affect baby hun. It affects mum as baby will take everything it needs from you leaving you with nowt. If you can't keep anything down for more than 24hrs you will need to visit your dr or local a&e. Look after yourself chick x

Hi Pups :hi: sorry to see you here. 



LizziesMama said:


> Well, they pushed my dose back up after another day feeling bad, in spite of bedrest all day. Guess I won't be off this pump anytime soon afterall.

:hugs:


----------



## puppycat

Hey hopeful, i was shocked to you'd posted here :( the good news is i'll be 15 weeks tomorrow and sickness has definitely eased up majorly. Hope you girls get the same relief soon x


----------



## pinkladyangel

Hi ladies
Have just found this thread and I'm hoping you can help.
Firstly here's my story.
In my first pregnancy I had severe HG. I ended up in hospital for a week on an IV drip to rehydrate. After I came out of hospital my pregnancy was great and I went on to have a healthy baby girl. 
My second pregnancy wasn't so good. From 8wks I suffered again but was only in hospital at 13wks overnight for rehydration and was given cyclizine for the sickness. When I came out of hospital and for the next few weeks I felt a little sicky but not enough to outweigh the side affects of the cyclizine, feeling extremely drowsy and needing to sleep (I work with children.).
It eventually went but I gave birth to my second daughter at 25wks and she only lived for 15 very precious days.
I'm now on my third pregnancy and once again The horrible feeling of nausea has returned. I'm 7wks and since finding out I was pregnant I've been drinking loads. My pee is virtually clear so surely it cant be hydration that is causing the nausea. I'm eating what I want and when I want but its getting harder and harder to force things down. I definitely dont want to end up in hospital again amd wondered if there was anything my gp could give me to stop the nausea before its too late. I'v tried vit b6 but it didn't work for me and neither do the usual ginger or travel sickness wristbands. Am off work today but really dont want to start taking time off now as I know that at 12wks I'm having a cervical stitch and would rather have my time then to rest.
Any help or advice would be great.
Many thanks.


----------



## puppycat

Hey hun. The ginger, wrist bands etc don't work for me either.
Can you get your gp to prescribe you some cyclizine as a preventative? I know you said it made you drowsy but you don't need to take quite so many if you aren't actually being sick yet and can take it before bed so the drowsy helps you out? I don't think anything really helps with HG, even the rehydration IV isn't to stop the nausea its to get the lost fluids back in so you don't suffer organ damage etc x


----------



## coxy1978

pinkladyangel said:


> Hi ladies
> Have just found this thread and I'm hoping you can help.
> Firstly here's my story.
> In my first pregnancy I had severe HG. I ended up in hospital for a week on an IV drip to rehydrate. After I came out of hospital my pregnancy was great and I went on to have a healthy baby girl.
> My second pregnancy wasn't so good. From 8wks I suffered again but was only in hospital at 13wks overnight for rehydration and was given cyclizine for the sickness. When I came out of hospital and for the next few weeks I felt a little sicky but not enough to outweigh the side affects of the cyclizine, feeling extremely drowsy and needing to sleep (I work with children.).
> It eventually went but I gave birth to my second daughter at 25wks and she only lived for 15 very precious days.
> I'm now on my third pregnancy and once again The horrible feeling of nausea has returned. I'm 7wks and since finding out I was pregnant I've been drinking loads. My pee is virtually clear so surely it cant be hydration that is causing the nausea. I'm eating what I want and when I want but its getting harder and harder to force things down. I definitely dont want to end up in hospital again amd wondered if there was anything my gp could give me to stop the nausea before its too late. I'v tried vit b6 but it didn't work for me and neither do the usual ginger or travel sickness wristbands. Am off work today but really dont want to start taking time off now as I know that at 12wks I'm having a cervical stitch and would rather have my time then to rest.
> Any help or advice would be great.
> Many thanks.

Hi there! 

Sorry to hear your story, particularly your loss, thats so very sad. 
Im on my fourth pregnancy - all been HG! Was admitted for IV's for first 3 but this last pregnancy was very slightly better (though trust me I still suffered badly) I almost gave up on the cyclizine as could not keep my eyes open on it at first but thankfully someone encouraged me to keep going and reminded me that the cyclizine side effects wear off after a few weeks of taking it continuously. So i kept on and sure enough, a few weeks later i was able to function again whilst taking it. It only takes the edge off the sickness but any relief is better than none. Other than that, this time round, ive learnt that the blander and lower fat the food i eat - the less sicky I feel. 
Even now, im 26 wks and if i have a day of binging out on crappy foods - guarentee not only awful heartburn but feeling nauseous again.

Good luck with this pregnancy and fingers crossed for a full term delivery! xx


----------



## pinkladyangel

Thanks puppycat and coxy.
Am really struggling at the mo. Will def make an appt to see gp for cyclizine. Didn't know that the side affects wear off after a couple of weeks. Have found that there are no foods imparticular that make it worse its just there constantly. Sometimes by 5pm I feel better but it always returns the next day. Have enough to worry about down the line without this. The only thing that keeps me going is that we'll hopefully have our rainbow at the end of it. 
Thanks again ladies. It really does help hearing from others.
XXX


----------



## puppycat

I find it helps to take a cyclizine just before i get into bed and it makes the morning a little more bearable. I definitely notice if i havent taken it the night before x


----------



## Pixoletta

I really feel for you guys. I had Hyperemesis through all my pregnancy, i was in and out of hospital and pretty much lived on my sofa..Any motion made me puke. One thing i found that started to help was salt and vinegar crisps.

Fast forward to now, and i have a beautiful LO who keeps me on my toes. This is all worth it, though i know how hard and distressing it all is. PM me if you ever need support.

Hope you guys all get better soon.


----------



## puppycat

Wow haven't posted here for a while. 

Am now on Metaclopramide and Ondansetron. Cyclizine didn't work for me after all.

Been in hospital twice but this drug combination seems to be working. Yay!


----------



## jl.

Glad it's working for you.

Cyc didn't work for me either - I was on 9 tablets a day from about 6 months onwards. 

before that just the cyclizine. 
tried many - nothing worked for me :( 

i had my little Leo on boxing day and was still sick all the way up till that point - puked up my entire christmas dinner.


----------



## Sideways 8

hey yall, return poster to this thread again. Just found out I'm pregnant with number 2. I found out after going to the ER 2 days in a row for fluids when they finally decided to do a pregnancy test. So they diagnosed me with HG.

I was given phenergan. I'm going to take one here in a bit and hope I get some relief.

hugs to you all.


----------



## hopefulmama2b

hi Sideways!! Congrats!!! I didn't know you had hg with #1. Good luck and keep the end prize in mind. Having just gone through it I imagine it's a little more fresh in my mind than yours- or is that a nightmare that never goes away?!? :wacko: so I'm sending you all the well wishes I possibly can. 

Good luck and congrats again! I hope the phenergan brings you some relief.


----------



## puppycat

There's a good group of girls on FB too:

clicky


----------



## Sideways 8

hopefulmama :hi:

I had HG until about 15 weeks then one day it just stopped. I'm hoping the same thing happens this time, or sooner! I can't imagine going through a whole pregnancy like this.


----------



## MissFortune

i had hyperemesis for the first 7-8 months of my first pregnancy... instead of gaining, by the second trimester i had lost almost 20lb... it's so miserable. and i'm terrified of getting it again, as i just found out i'm pregnant a week ago and the nausea is starting up. last time i went through seasickness bands and OTC nausea pills with NO result, i vomited in the middle of the drugstore while trying to open the bottle to take a pill... so i was put on zofran, metoclopromide, and phenergan. with my first sometimes i'd have to take all 3 scripts multiples times a day, throw the meds back up and do it again.. i landed in the hospital several times, once vomiting blood.

as it is i've gotten by with just half a phenergan a couple of times. i'm not sure exactly how likely i am to have the same severity of sickness this time, but i'm really scared of having HG again. i've read that i'm likely to get it again.

have any of you ladies had terrible sickness with your first (or second, or third...) and then not had it with subsequent pregnancies?


----------



## Micha2

Hi everyone
This is my first time posting. I have been reading this thread ALL weekend! At times I had tears in my eyes remembering the pain of what I went through, and what you all go through.

I would like to share my story with you and will try keep it short (though probably won't succeed).

In 2000 I had my son after TTC for 12 months. Was incredibly ill, probably HG but being my first & being young I just thought it must be normal!
In 2003 I had my daughter and was even sicker. Had to quit my job and my poor son had to take care of himself! Tried every drug/remedy known to man and nothing worked.
A few years later, I entered a new relationship with a WONDERFUL man.
A few years later, we decided to have a baby. I got pregnant fairly quickly but this time the sickness was worse than anything I could have ever imagined. By 10weeks I was no longer pregnant.
It took me about 2 more years to build up the courage to go through that again, but we really wanted another baby especially as my man did not have any of his own.
I did some research and found a glimmer of hope, that if you take odansetron from AS SOON AS you get pregnant, there is a good chance HG will be drastically reduced. I figured it was worth a shot. Got pregnant quite quickly and was sick so started the odanz. It seemed to be working (I could actually keep some liquids down!) but then suddenly everything stopped and the pregnancy was gone.
We then started TTC again and I found I was not getting periods. At the beginning of this year I had a range of blood tests (about 5 million!) and a scan showed I have PCOS. I then went to see a private specialist and she started me on clomid.
I am now on my 2nd round of clomid and hoping like hell this will be my month!

It's ironic that I need drugs to ovulate and then when I do get pregnant, the chances are I will be so sick that I'll need drugs just to function half normal!

I'm hoping I'll be joining you all in pregnancy soon (although I'm sure I won't be so thrilled when the HG sets in!)

FYI I have done A LOT of research on HG. One thing I read that sparked my interest is that it peaks in your 3rd pregnancy & then gets a bit better. Well that was definitely true for me as my 3rd preg was by far the worst.

Thanks so much everyone for sharing your stories, I can't tell you how much it has inspired me.


----------



## Micha2

Wow no ones been on here since me! Hope you're not all too sick!
well this morning, I got my + hpt!!
So far not sick just not as hungry and a bad headache. So trying to just enjoy it while I can. I'm only just over 4 weeks.


----------



## puppycat

Congrats on your BFP :happydance: here's hoping you escape HG this time around and have an enjoyable and healthy pregnancy x


----------



## kirst76

Congrats on your BFP micha! FX HG doesn't get you this time around. With DD's 2 and 3 I was sick right up to when I gave birth but with DD4 it stopped at around week 17 but I still needed to take ondansetron to keep the nausea under control.


----------



## Micha2

6 weeks tomorrow & still no hg! I thought it started yesterday morning i felt nauseous & that all familiar heightened sense of smell! But then it went away & hasnt come back! Its actually a bit unnerving being pregnant & not sick but hopefully everythings ok. Maybe its cause i started taking zofran & b6 as soon as i got my bfp. Time will tell i guess! Hope youre all doing ok.


----------



## Sweedot

Rejoining this thread, just found out I'm pregnant again, felt nauseous today, tested and positive! 

I had hg in my last pregnancy, which ended only 7 months ago....very nervous about hg returning! Hit me at 5 weeks last time.


----------



## Micha2

Hi lovely ladies!
I'm 9weeks 4 days now. In my 4th week off work. All I do is sit on the couch all day, don't even read or watch tv most of the time just sit there. But feeling moderately better today so thought id say hello!
I'm on ondansetron (zofran) I take 4mg about every 5hrs, max 12mg a day. Then half a restavit (unisom) & B6 at night. I'm scared as I haven't been taking my prenatals but too scared they'll make me sicker.
If I get cold, like when I have to leave the house which I only do if I can't avoid, I gag & puke constantly. Yesterday driving home from dropping my kids at school I had to pull over to puke into a bucket 5x and it's a 5min drive!
In saying all of that I'm actually heaps better than I have been with other pregnancies. I can eat but drinking anything is a major problem. 
Oh and the hospital were useless. They gave me 2days worth of meds to last me till November! Gee thanks! You're right, they just don't get it. Lucky I have a wonderful GP who will prescribe me as much as I need. I just have to fork out big bucks for it but oh we'll it's worth it.
Not sure if this is as bad as I'll get or the worst is yet to come. When did you all 'peak' and is anyone feeling any relief yet?
Thoughts & prayers with all you amazing ladies. XO


----------



## mpg1502

Hello girls,

Can I join you? Suffering such terrible morning sickness, am on week 9 now. I haven't even bothered to go to the doctors as they just don't want to know. I had this with my last pregnancy right up to 5 months or so really badly (ie having to lie down most of the day to avoid being sick). This pregnancy I have no choice but to be up and about looking after my 20 month old. 

I am beyond tears and really cannot even think about that I might have another few months of this. 

I force myself to eat something every day, just something. Today it was some marmite on bread and a plain biscuit. I can't drink flat water but can take fizzy water and occasionally a bit of coca cola (it is apparently good for nausea in small amounts and pref a bit flat). 

Literally everything makes me wretch, the dogs, my toddler, the smell of someone mowing their lawn, soap, I daren't open the fridge without some sort of makeshift mask. And feeding my toddler is, well it is almost unbearable. There is the occasional respite when I get an hour or two once every few days where I'm able to have a conversation but the rest of the time I only open my mouth to dribble a bit (attractive I know!). 

My poor husband knows what to expect but I think he even feels sorry for me this time. Worst of all I have no one to help. My parents live 8 hours away and are in their late 70's so don't really have the stamina (nor the inclination it seems) to come and help me. 

I just get from weekend to weekend when my husband is home and I can lie in peace and feel sorry for myself.

Sorry for such a long moan but I'm having a bit of a bad day.. pathetic I know but I know everyone on here is always willing to lend an ear and words of sympathy.

I hope you girls are feeling better and getting through this.

Best wishes to all and thank you for reading my long moan!!!

xxx


----------



## Micha2

@mpg1502 im sooo sorry youre going through this too hun.
I know the doctors and hospitals dont get it but infound a brilliant GP who prescribes me as much as i want. Highly recommend seeking someone who will help you to get hold of zofran (ondansetron). In the meantime u should be able to get unisom (restavit) & B6 without a prescription. Take at nght before bed.
I have suffered through it in previous pregnancies & been in the hell you are in now. This time im getting the help i need & its making a difference! Still cant work or really leave the house at 11weeks. But i can eat, i can drink a little, and in the mornings i can sometimes even wash the breakfast dishes & do a load of washing! Wow huh?
Anyway hun i am here for you anytime youve got the strength to vent/talk.
For me i usually start to improve 14 weeks so im counting the days. If it doesnt happen i ight just die ;)


----------



## mpg1502

Thank you Micha2, I will go and see the doctors when I can summon up the energy. Its so difficult just to do anything isn't it, I feel totally pathetic. With the energy I do have it is just enough to barely take care of my toddler but I'm finding it increasingly difficult to prepare food for her as the nausea gets worse. If I didn't have my toddler I would literally just be lying in a cold dark room like last time. I find lying flat helped as I also have a sort of pressure round my throat all the time to that is worse when I sit up, feels like slowly being strangled. I had it last time too. Bizarre and really wearing me out. Hey ho, its good to talk about it and know that not the only one and I know there is light at the end of the tunnel, at some point it will get better. Will look into Zofran.

Thanks again! x


----------



## Beccaboop

hi girls,

So im 18 weeks today and just got out of hospital for the 5th time this morning!! After being sick about 17 times by 9pm and i couldnt even keep my own stomach acid down let alone any water!! Im so fed up with it now! :(

All i keep thinking is how much longer is this going to last? how many more times am i going to end up in hospital in the next 22/24 weeks another 5,6, 10?? My doctor doesnt give a crap when i phoned him yesterday all he said was 'oh youll have to go back to hospital again then!' All they do at the hospital is keep me in over night on a drip and give me antisickness drugs in an iv then send me home again!! :(

Its ruining my life! Ive lost my job, missed my best friends hen night and been demoted from being her bridesmaid cos shes worried im going to be sick at the wedding, i havent seen my 6 year old niece in ages cos i just dont think i can look after her alone!! :( 

I dont think i ever want to get pregnant again!! I dont know how people do this more than once!! I wish i could just sleep for the next 5 months!! :(


----------



## puppycat

As a HG graduate i just wanted to pop by and give you all big hugs :hugs:

HG is bloody hard, i had the same as you, fridge smells, bins, farts, even thoughts did it. I threw up until 22wks and then it was just nausea. Ondansetron and metoclopromide were my saving grace and coca cola is awesome, as well as lemonade.

It does end ladies, and then you have a gorgeous baby to look at.

Don't be afraid to ask for help. If anyone says do you need/want anything then utilise them. Shop online, sleep when possible, speak to people - your mw, gp, join a hg group on fb or mumsnet etc. 

Here's a reminder of why we do it

https://i1082.photobucket.com/albums/j369/puppycat72/IMAG1727.jpg


----------



## shocker

Has anyone used stemetil? Was it any good? I was taking cyclizine but its just not working anymore so they started me on stemetil and if that doesnt work I have to go back and try another, its my OH's birthday in two weeks and theres a big family dinner planned and im just dreading ruining it by being sick :(


----------



## Micha2

Hello lovely ladies! Welcome to becca (I think, I'm terrible at remembering names). I hope your HG journey will be a short one! 
Just as a bit of encouragement, with my daughter my HG eased up around 14 wks & was able to function again. Not 100% but enough to keep going. I'm 11w4d now & with lots of rest & medication am getting through each day & hoping 14w will be a turning point again.
To the lady who put up the gorgeous pic of her bubba, thanks for the encouragement and yes, it's definitely worth it.
I'm currently taking 4mg ondansetron (zofran) at a time, up to 12mg a day. Half a restavit (unisom) and a B6 at night. This combo really does work but I've been on it for a while so not sure if it needs to build up in your system a bit. Yesterday in desperation I did the restavit & B6 in the aftn as well & it really worked! Knocked me out though I couldn't even talk, but only for a couple hrs.
The constipation that accompanies zofran is still a killer & I'm still trying to work out ways to manage it. "Drink lots of water" & "Eat lots of fibre" doesn't really work when u have HG does it!

Becca I'm sorry you're having such a tough time sweety. Doctors just do not get it! Best thing is to find a great supportive GP who genuinely understands and wil prescribe you what you need. Get all the help u can. Don't feel guilty about missing things etc. I have learnt after several HG pregnancies that this is 1 time where you just need to put the world on hold & put yourself first.

I'm now on my 5th or 6th week off work and have run out of leave so not getting paid, not easy when the medicine is sooo expensive & I have 2 other kids to look after. But you just have to make do. My plan is to go back to work in 4 weeks and I hope & pray I can do it. 

Anyway just wanted to tell you all I'm thinking of you, hang in there and just get through each day, or each hour, at a time. You are not alone.
:hugs:


----------



## Beccaboop

shocker said:


> Has anyone used stemetil? Was it any good? I was taking cyclizine but its just not working anymore so they started me on stemetil and if that doesnt work I have to go back and try another, its my OH's birthday in two weeks and theres a big family dinner planned and im just dreading ruining it by being sick :(

yeah i tried stemitil before cyclizine but neither worked at all for me! I take metroclopromide now and they work for a bit and domperidone work for a little while too but i think they are stronger! I know what you mean about this stupid condition ruining things mine has ruined so many things already and still hasnt gone at 18 weeks!! :(


----------



## shocker

Beccaboop said:


> shocker said:
> 
> 
> Has anyone used stemetil? Was it any good? I was taking cyclizine but its just not working anymore so they started me on stemetil and if that doesnt work I have to go back and try another, its my OH's birthday in two weeks and theres a big family dinner planned and im just dreading ruining it by being sick :(
> 
> yeah i tried stemitil before cyclizine but neither worked at all for me! I take metroclopromide now and they work for a bit and domperidone work for a little while too but i think they are stronger! I know what you mean about this stupid condition ruining things mine has ruined so many things already and still hasnt gone at 18 weeks!! :(Click to expand...

:( sorry your having such a rough time, it is absoloutly infuriating! I've gotten to the point where it is majorly improved from what it was, im not having to go to hospital anymore or be bed bound 24/7 but the cabin fever drives me mad!! I'm lucky in that at least nowadays i have a lot of help from my family,friends and OH who try really hard to help me have some time out, even if its just driving me to a cafe for a cup of tea the change of scenery is nice!


----------



## Wirrell34

Hi,
I've just been diagnosed with HG and reading this forum has given me some sanity. I just thought I had severe morning sickness, especially as work have been totally unsympathetic and telling me to get on with it. My midwife diagnosed me last week and tried to admit me to nospital for IV fluids, but i refused. I'm really stressed about work as I'm due back in 3 days and I have to work long days and nights. I've been started on Zofran which has really helped, so now I can keep fluids down, but I still have no appetite and I'm barely eating. I've already lost over half a stone in 5 weeks and I was very slim to start off.
Sorry for ranting - I'm at my wits end.


----------



## puppycat

Firstly forget work, they cant use pregnancy sickness against you. Get yourself a union and make sure they know you wn't be bullied into anything.

Second go get a sick note from the dr for more time off work, get your strength up and relax.

So glad you got the best drug so early but don't turn down IV fluids if you need them because ketones are highly toxic to a fetus and need to be diluted xx


----------



## shocker

Now that you have the diagnosis you need to speak with your work and explain to them how serious it is and put together a plan, as you really will not be up to working long hours. During the first tri my sickness was so bad that I was in bed for weeks and needed help just looking after myself, there is no way you can ignore that kind of sickness hun, I understand your stressed about work but legally they cannot discriminate against you for a pregnancy related illness. Also iv fluids are really really important, dehydration is really dangerous for you and baby, it might seem annoying but it I cant stress how important it is. Unfortunately the appetite thing doesnt really improve, mine comes and goes these days but over time with a balance of tablets and just knowing what my triggers are I know what to avoid and am more able to cope, ive even managed to get back to my pre pregnancy weight at this point so am doing better than most!


----------



## mummySS

Hello lovely ladies, 

New sufferer here too :( I am only 5 weeks but it has started already, I had HG during my last pregnancy but it wasn't diagnosed until 16 weeks (doctors kept sending me away telling me to eat a ginger biscuit - grrr) by which time i was nearing the end of it. Last time it lasted between 5+4 and about 20 weeks, and even after then by that time my body was so weak that I still wasn't very well..

Been to the doctors this morning and got signed off work for 2 weeks and they've put me on cyclazine (sp?) - I am praying it helps even slightly! 

I am so so hungry but obviously cannot eat anything, just about managing to sip capri sun at the moment. 

I hope all you ladies are feeling better, I just wondered if anyone was out there suffering right now and want to share some support?

:flower:


----------



## shocker

Sorry to hear your suffering but thats great that it finished at 20 weeks last time thats really encouraging! I was put on cyclizine at around 6 weeks and found it helpful, not returning to functioning helpful unfortunatly but not becoming dehydrated as often so was willing to settle for that! It stopped working after a while though, now im using stemetil but thats not eradicating it either, just helps a little! Oddly enough these days i find that chewable rennies help a lot as im constantly fighting acid reflux as does constantly drinking something cause for me having a dry throat causes me to retch, and of course the usuals of always having dry food to hand and not getting out of bed without eating and lots of milk! Only other suggestion I have is find something to do while your waiting for it to improve, its so easy to get depressed when your sick all the time and cant do anything, ive taken up crochet and vintage pram restoration to deal with it and found it really helpful to have something to distract me and keep me busy while im stuck in! 

Im starting to get excited now aswell since i've only got 13 weeks left, i cant imagine how awesome its going to be being able to go for dinner with OH and not have to call ahead and ask if they do plain pasta and then still be sick anyway!


----------



## mummySS

Thanks shocker, so pleased you are almost there and will get to see the prize at the end! Having suffered through this once before (without meds), I can tell you that the prize is sooo sooo worth it and you forget just how terrible it was. 

You're completely right about taking your mind off it, it can get very depressing, especially as I just sit and stare most of the day (and night as i can't sleep). I should find a project!

Can i ask how much cyclizine were you on and when did you think it stopped working? They've given me 3 x 50mg tablets per day. Yes i'm not getting my hopes up that it'll cure me but if it at least gives me a little respite i'll be happy!

thanks hun x


----------



## CarliCareBear

so sorry for all of you who have to be in this group. i think about you all often with great sadness and hope. just wanted to steer you guys here: https://www.helpher.org/forum3/


that place kept me sane and also provided me a lot of good info on medication and treatments. make sure you all are advocating for yourself and getting the proper care you need. HG can be very serious but remember even though it doesn't feel like it right now- it really does end!

Also, if you write to the author at this site https://beyondmorningsickness.com/ her team will send you a copy of her book for free- it is packed with tons of information!


----------



## puppycat

Yeh that organisation are n FB too so search for it :)

The end product of HG is soooo worth it. (((Hugs)))


----------



## mummySS

Thanks girls and congrats on your little ones - they are living proof it is worth it! 

I honestly thought (naively) that I wouldn't get it as bad this time... Ooh how wrong!


----------



## shocker

I took 50mg 4 times a day from 6 til around 16/17 weeks then switched to stemetil because they just werent working anymore, it eased up a fair bit between 18 and 22 weeks, was still being sick every second day but compared to before it was fantastic and since then its been rubbish again, think im maybe just building up a tolerance or something? :wacko: I dont think I could've got this far without meds i'd have cracked up, his little kicks are like having my own personal cheerleader though so it is worth it! I'd definatly recommend crocheting or knitting, i havnt crocheted since I was 8 years old and cant knit at all but a few youtube tutorials and now im making a little baby blanket, thankfully a very easy stitch :haha: Pinterest has some great ideas for baby craft projects aswell like sewing patchwork blankets or even little outfits!


----------



## Jesss123

Hello ladies, mind if I join? I have been officially diagnosed with HG :cry: I've had sickness since 6 weeks and basically was done working by the time I was 7 weeks as I couldn't hack it. I'm anywhere between 11 - 13 weeks at the moment, waiting to get my DD confirmed. I knew I'd get some MS but this is just a nightmare :( I've lost so much weight, had to go to the hospital several times to get IV because there were ketones in my urine. I've tried everything and I've been prescribed so many things yet nothing is working :(


----------



## Micha2

Hello beautiful ladies!
Just wanted to say Im thinking if you. Hang in there & keep fighting the good fight!
Im 22weeks now and have kissed my HG goodbye! Still get a little off in the evenings, or if im tired, or dont eat regularly enough, but I wont dare complain as its a million times better! Been off all medication for about 3-4 weeks now.
Ok so what 'helped' me through (it wasnt a cure but made a difference):
Zofran - i was having 4mg tablets 2-3 times a day. Warning: causes horrendous constipation so youll have to fight that too.
At night, 1/2 a unisom (aka restavit) with 25mg VitaminB6 before bed.
Drink whatever u can manage. Sometimes i could tolerate flavoured milk. Stay hydrated. If u cant handle tap water (I still cant) try bottled water, either still or sparkling. 
Good luck to all of you. Just a reminder this will be my 3rd baby, but my 5th HG pregnancy. Used fertility meds to get this little girl too. And i promise you they are so so worth it!


----------



## SimoneMK

I just want to send some love to all you ladies out there! I have pretty intense nausea but not much vomiting and I was sick last year with a virus where i threw up constantly for a week and i remember it being the worst time of my life! So although i am not suffering hyperemesis i wanted to let you ladies know to hang out and i pray for each of u at night! I feel horrible as it is, i cant imagine it being worse :( I hope all you ladies don't have to suffer much longer!


----------



## mummySS

Hi Jess, hope you're ok hun. Sorry to hear you're suffering, hopefully it won't go on too much longer! Have you got some help and support at home? 

I totally sympathise. I've had a relatively 'good' day today as managed to keep some cereal down - result! And I called work and told them I was pregnant and had been signed off for a few weeks, and they were really nice about it. So that has eased my stress a little. My main worry at the moment is that I don't have enough energy to look after my little boy, the guilt is really getting to me.


----------



## Jesss123

MummySS, yes, doctor has been trying me out on all sorts of different things. I've been off work since 1st of October and I'm off for at least the next 4 weeks, with the rate it's going, I'm more than likely gonna be on sick leave right until my maternity leave. My OH has been pretty understanding and takes good care of me at home. 

i'm just worried about the baby, did you guys have any complications due to HG? :(


----------



## shocker

Hi jess sorry to hear your having a rough time, I found the first trimester for me was a total write off, I was at the hospital er by 6 weeks and ended up just having to give in and spent the entire trimester in bed having boiled rice and bottled water delivered to the door and that was with the tablets and hospital trips, but things did settle down, your hormones being so high makes the first tri totally unbearable! But hopefully it wont be long before it eases up a little! :hugs: Also to answer your question I havnt suffered any complications, I go to the high risk clinic and am more closely monitored with a scan every 4 weeks, apart from measuring a little smaller a few weeks back hes in perfect health and at the last scan a week ago he'd caught up and was measuring on date! Docs told me from day 1 not to worry as baby will take what they need from your reserves, I remember a few weeks back i was having a really bad day and didnt have the energy to stand up and felt really dreadful and the little man was bouncing around kicking so much and it made me smile knowing that he clearly didnt feel rough like me as he had plenty of energy! :haha:

MummySS Is there any friends or family who can help you out? Dont feel guilty, your doing the very best that you can and Im sure your little boy understands his mummy needs some extra rest right now, your giving him a brother or sister and thats the best present in the world! Glad your work were ok, I was lucky in that I had just finished up my last exam when i got my bfp, was planning on being a sahm for the first year anyway this just means ive had to extend that to the pregnancy too.

Had an ante natal appointment today and hopefully made some progress! The doctor made an appointment at the hospital with consultant on monday to discuss iron infusions as I cant keep the tablets down and the low iron is making me faint, told me to stop taking stemetil and put me on zantac and zofran to see how they work. Took the pharmacist 20 minutes of calling around before she would hand over the damn zofran as she had never heard of it being given in pregnancy before :dohh: Ive heard so many people say its fantastic so really hope it knocks it out once and for all, it'd be sooooo amazing to be able to go out for an afternoon and not be sick! or even just kiss OH without my stomach turning


----------



## mummySS

Jess nope no complications for me last time, perfect healthy boy weighing 8lb12! 

Shocker that's great they gave you zofran. I think they have done more studies on it in the US and not in Europe that's why they're reluctant to prescribe it here - and also cos it's expensive! Really hope it works for you and you can keep the iron in. I was iron deficient during my last pregnancy too, it really makes you feel faint. Btw you should keep taking the iron after you've had LO and insist on it getting checked after 3 months, otherwise they tend to just forget about you and you want to make sure it's back up to good levels again. 

Xx


----------



## Pixoletta

Feeling for everyone who has HG, for newbies i know it's horrible horrible stuff but as soon as bubs is born it goes away. *huge support to everyone*


----------



## mummySS

Having a really bad day, couldn't get out of bed this morning as felt so weak from not eating. My husband refused to bring me some cereal in bed as he said i'd spill it. We had a big row and he ended up picking me up and dragging me out of bed and really shouting at me for not eating enough. I have tried to explain so much that I simply cannot eat. He just doesn't get it. Feel so anxious and sick. So so weak, i can barely get up. :cry:


----------



## shocker

mummySS said:


> Having a really bad day, couldn't get out of bed this morning as felt so weak from not eating. My husband refused to bring me some cereal in bed as he said i'd spill it. We had a big row and he ended up picking me up and dragging me out of bed and really shouting at me for not eating enough. I have tried to explain so much that I simply cannot eat. He just doesn't get it. Feel so anxious and sick. So so weak, i can barely get up. :cry:

Big hugs hun, I'm sorry your having such a rough day and that your OH got angry, I still have these rows with OH but he's explained its just from worrying about my health and babies bit still you need him to understand your doing your best and who cares if you spill cereal in the bed!!! Him getting angry and dragging you out of bed is completely not on!!! Could you try some soup? I ate nothing but veg soup for weeks at one point and found it helped keep my strength up and also helped me introduce solid food again when I was ready (bread rolls with it etc) hope your feeling a little better :hugs:

Today has been infuriating, I went to see my consultant today as the gp wanted me to have an iron infusion and also for them to prescribe more zofran as I only had a few days worth. First they left me waiting in the hospital for 3 and a half hours then I finally see her and she tells me she wants me off zofran straight away as there aren't enough studies done and she won't prescribe it, I told her my gp recommended it and I've done research myself!! She wouldn't have it so I said what are you pitting me on then and she said nothing, I want to take you off all the medications and see how you do :cry: wtf!!! Im still sick WITH the tablets, any time I've been off them I've ended up in the a&e! She said I'm much further along now its worth a try, she completely went against my gp! Then she refused the iron infusion as my blood test was 2 weeks old, she made me have another and said we'd do.it if that one came back low, wtf like, it'll take another two weeks to get the results of this one back and they know I can't keep down the tablets so how exactly is my iron supposed to magically improve!?! I'm so furious, I made an appointment with my gp for the morning to talk to her, this is a total joke! I hadn't been sick since I started them, still had bad nausea but not throwing up at least, and as soon as I got out I started being sick presumably from the stress!!


----------



## mummySS

Aww honey that is just not on! What a cow! Grrrr health care professionals who don't understand wind me up chronically. Was she young? it's usually the young and inexperienced ones who are scared to prescribe stuff. You need to call your GP asap! Can your gp not prescribe you with zofran or is it only available through the hospital? 

Thanks for listening to my whinge. I will give veg soup a try! xxx


----------



## shocker

mummySS said:


> Aww honey that is just not on! What a cow! Grrrr health care professionals who don't understand wind me up chronically. Was she young? it's usually the young and inexperienced ones who are scared to prescribe stuff. You need to call your GP asap! Can your gp not prescribe you with zofran or is it only available through the hospital?
> 
> Thanks for listening to my whinge. I will give veg soup a try! xxx

and you mine! Do try, its hard to find anything you want to eat when its a bad day but anything at all helps as i find even if i am sick after eating something its a lot better than if i'd been sick from eating nothing as the empty retching really tears your stomach and if you can even eat it then lie down for an hour after you'll have gotten most of the nutrients at least!

My gp can prescribe it but I think she is also nervous of it as she told me shes only ever prescribed it once before as nobody really gives it out here and she said she'd only come across a handful of cases of hyperemsis her entire career! She cant do the infusion at her office thats why she had to refer to the hospital, I will speak to her in the morning about it all, both her and the consultant are quite young but at least the gp is willing to listen to me and actively seek out information on the topic to inform herself and her decisions, the other one clearly hasnt bothered to google it even! :dohh:


----------



## mummySS

Sounds like the gp is a good one and is your best bet. I can't understand how it's prescribed so freely in the US and not here, it doesn't make sense why it's deemed safe in one country and not in another. 

Can i ask any of you who've been in hospital on IV fluids - does it help? Do you come out feeling better? I'm feeling so rough and i hate to admit it but i think i might need hospital. It doesn't sound pleasant but if it helps even temporarily.......


----------



## PurpleBudgie

mummySS said:


> Sounds like the gp is a good one and is your best bet. I can't understand how it's prescribed so freely in the US and not here, it doesn't make sense why it's deemed safe in one country and not in another.
> 
> Can i ask any of you who've been in hospital on IV fluids - does it help? Do you come out feeling better? I'm feeling so rough and i hate to admit it but i think i might need hospital. It doesn't sound pleasant but if it helps even temporarily.......

Hi, I went into hospital for iv fluids as couldn't keep liquids down when pregnant with my daughter, i had a bad headache and was so tired from constantly being sick. The iv fluids did get rid of my headache. They said I had ketones in my urine also. I would say if you ain't keeping liquids down go to hospital. I left it for nearly 2 days of not drinking and was hallucinating because of being so tired and dehydrated. I hope you feel better soon. When I came out of hospital I ate and drank little and often and didn't need to be admitted again. Also making sure you don't get over tired as I find sickness is worse. This pregnancy I still had the bad sickness but by staying in bed and eating drinking little and often I haven't needed hospital this time.


----------



## mummySS

Thanks purplebudgie. I have only been sick twice today, but I just cant seem to force much food down me. So i think i am managing to hold in some liquid. I dont know... it's hard to make the call isn't it. :(

How are you feeling now hun? xx


----------



## shocker

mummySS said:


> Sounds like the gp is a good one and is your best bet. I can't understand how it's prescribed so freely in the US and not here, it doesn't make sense why it's deemed safe in one country and not in another.
> 
> Can i ask any of you who've been in hospital on IV fluids - does it help? Do you come out feeling better? I'm feeling so rough and i hate to admit it but i think i might need hospital. It doesn't sound pleasant but if it helps even temporarily.......

That especially drives me nuts!! Because while I understand they don't want to prescribe anything potentially harmful there are soooo many women out there saying zofran helped them and I have yet to read a single story of it causing problems later on as I'm sure if there was even one google would bring it up!!!

I went to the hospital a few times in first tri, it does help and you know your own body it just gets to that point where its unmanageable on your own, in the early days i would go in for the odd afternoon and it stopped me from having to be admitted to the ward and also helped me keep hydrated, I can't say I felt massivly better after but always better than I had when I went in!!


----------



## Micha2

Oh ladies my heart is breaking for you! HG is a very, very serious thing and having experienced it several times i truly believe its one of the hardest things a woman can go through. What u need more than anything is people that understand/empathise/relate.
Sorry im terrible with names but to the poor lady whose husband dragged you out of bed and yelled at you...not on! I had tears in my eyes reading that. It is not what u need when youre already trapped in your own personal hell. I can only hope something or someone gets through to him & he finds a better way to help you. I feel almost guilty because my partner was a godsend when i was suffering so bad and bent over backwards for me.

To the lady who had the hospital stop your zofran...terrible! Yes tests are inconclusive but even my Dr said the benefits outweigh the risks. And from personal experience, those risks include losing your baby and even your own life! Please please please, i cant stress this enough, find a Dr/hospital that understand and will give u exactly what u need. I did that this time after several horrendous HG pregnancies & even tho i was still incapacitated from weeks 6-14 it was much better than the other pregnancies.

And to the lady who asked about IV fluids. YES it does help, but only till u dehydrate again which for me was always less than 24hrs. But it is still worth it as in that time u can get some fluids & even food down to your baby. If it means youre back in hospital every couple days, do it. Its not forever and even tho it feels like youre the only 1 I promise youre not. 

Read blogs/research HG (when u have the energy!) You never know what tips will bring u some relief as each case is different. And if nothing else youll realise this is a real condition, it is serious, but you are not alone & there is light at the end of the tunnel.

Hang in there ladies. I am on 'the other side' of it now, for the most part, but i keep u all in my thoughts & prayers. xo


----------



## puppycat

Yes, dragging you out of bed?? WTF? He wants you t eat/drink tell him to bring it to you in bed. Stupid man.

IV fluids definitely help. I was in hospital 3times. The first time i was so bad i didnt even flinch when they put the canula in. They had to try 3 times to get a vein. Horrid.


----------



## shocker

I went back to my gp first thing yesterday morning and to make sure I was listened to I delayed taking my morning tablets til I'd seen her as the office is across from my house, by the time I went in to see her I'd only been awake an hour and so spent the entire time being sick in the sink in her office and a bin that the nurse was sent to fetch, I told her this is what its like when Ive not taken those tablets for one hour how do you think it'll go if I stop them all together! She completely agreed with me that it was madness and told me to ignore the consultant as she clearly didn't understand the severity or the condition itself, she said she would prescribe as much as I need for as long as I need and if the consultant had a problem with it she can contact her personally! Thank god! It was such a relief! I'm furious that I had to do that to prove a point tho but at least there's one doctor whos willing to help


----------



## CarliCareBear

shocker- thank god your gp has some sensibility! that consultant sounds completely insane, what an idiot! i truly take for granted how much more knowledgable and open to treatment the doctors are in the US regarding HG. and that's scary to say because many doctors here haven't even heard of HG and will also tell you it will go away at x amount of weeks (such BS)!!

if you continue to have issues i would definitely refer your doctors here: https://www.helpher.org/health-professionals/ and honestly it could even be very beneficial to ask your GP to take a look as well. 

mummySS- your hubby is so out of line! really, he's worried about spilling cereal in the bed?! is he crazy? you should show him this site or others if he is having so much trouble believing how serious this is and how sick HG can make you. makes me mad!

Also, IV hydration was an EXTREMELY necessary part of my treatment. i actually got 3-4 bags of IV fluid every single day from 16 weeks till delivery- it made such a huge difference for me! *believe me when i say- the more hydrated you are while having HG the better you will feel! do not be afraid to get fluids*! do you guys have home care available in the UK?


----------



## mummySS

Shocker - bloody hell hun, that's some drastic measures you took and it saddens me to know you had to go to those lengths. I'm so pleased the GP finally sees sense! 

Thanks for the outrage over my hubbie's behaviour. I got a very grovelling apology from him - he knows he was out of line and feels terrible about it. We'll see if it lasts...

I was back at the GP yesterday too, as clearly cyclizine is BS and doesn't work for anyone. They've put me on metoclopramide, which seems to be working slightly better, well it did initially, then I was very sick. :shrug: who knows!


----------



## Jesss123

My GP officially said that there is nothing else they can try with me. Nothing that is safe for LO. This is horrible. I can't imagine this lasting until LO is here :cry:


----------



## shocker

Jesss123 said:


> My GP officially said that there is nothing else they can try with me. Nothing that is safe for LO. This is horrible. I can't imagine this lasting until LO is here :cry:

jess that is absoloutly terrible of your gp to say! A lot of people with HG only have it in first tri and many others find it trails off by 20 weeks, a girl on this thread just a few pages back had it really bad and shes been sickness free since 18 weeks! Even though Im still being sick now its nothing compared to what it was like in first tri, if someone told me I would still be sick now back then I'd have completely lost it, but between finding tablets that help and just learning what triggers it things are so much more manageable, I can actually order a takeaway with my OH on a friday night now and usually keep it down, I have to stay completely still all evening,not stay up late and be sure to take my tablets on time but considering the taste and texture of my own saliva made me sick before and water used to turn my stomach this is an absolute miracle in my eyes! Try not to think of it as lasting all those weeks, make mini milestones like 16 weeks then 18 and so on, and also are you getting any iv fluids regularly? There is always something that can help, its completely ridiculous of your gp to say hes exhausted all avenues at 12 weeks! I tried cyclazine and stemetil before the zofran and zantac and honestly none of them have made it go entirely, they just help a little and with plenty of bed rest and fluids it slowly got better, also if none of the tablets are working your needing to be admitted a lot you could look at home care where you get anti emetics and fluids IVs administered at home? I lived just behind the hospital during first tri so could just go in for afternoons then still sleep in my own bed, then after first tri I moved back in with my mum so she could look after me while OH was at work. Is there anyone who could look after you at the moment? It will be ok :hugs:


----------



## Jesss123

It's horrible but it's true, she's tried me on 8 different types of anti meds now, one to which I had a pretty bad reaction today so won't be taking it again (agonising stomach pains!!) Others I'm allergic to :( I've been getting IV fluids twice a week, at least. OH has cut his hours at work a little so he's home to look after me more. I've been off work for over a month now too and it doesn't look like I'm going back in anytime soon.

There isn't an option for home care where I live, they have offered me to stay in hospital for a few weeks but it's not an option for me. I can't. IV fluids don't make me feel any better anyway. I've lost well over a stone in weight now too, at least I know baby is ok as I have a doppler and listen to the heartbeat everyday.

I thought it'd get better but instead it's been getting worse and worse. I'm more like 13 weeks now but not sure, I had funky scan dates and finally have my dating scan tomorrow so will know for sure. Instead of getting better at the end of the first trimester, it's gotten 10 times worse in the past few days.

The only things I can keep down are some fruit. That's it now. Not even water or juice.. I tried everything now. I'm out of ideas now. :cry:


----------



## shocker

It comes in waves I think, there were several times it got much much worse but it was like flare up and it would settle down again so if it feels like its getting worse right now do remember that because its not going to be this bad for long its just a case of getting this 'flare up' under control if that makes sense. I would definatly speak to the people at work, you may need to be signed off your entire pregnancy, I had just finished uni when I got my bfp so was lucky I didnt have any obligations but recently started helping out my sisters by babysitting a few days a week in my own house and even that had to be stopped as I wasnt able and it was making me get worse again. As for your weight loss do try not to worry about it, as absoloutly awful as your feeling baby will be doing just fine! In the last 8 weeks Ive managed to regain all the weight i lost plus a little more and have read that babies will actually take nutrients from any possible source like your hair/nails/teeth so it is actually incredibly rare for HG babies to be underweight! My little man measured smaller for a bit but has since caught up and is now a right little chunky munky :) For now eat whatever you want whenever you can, sometimes out of the blue you get these random cravings for something unhealthy when everything else has been turning your stomach for ages and when those strike you just have to go with them! I've gone through various dreadful phases like nothing but mcdonalds milkshakes for a week and so on but midwife said anything at all that you get an urge for jump at it, liquid calories really help at the start, so milkshakes and soups are great! smoothies are obviously a great help but i always found they burned my throat too much. Im sorry your feeling so down, It really is absoloutly dreadful and you never think that this is what your signing up for when you get your bfp and its hard when you love your baby so so much but you'd need to be made of steel not to feel a bit broken down. OH got me a mini fridge for next to my bed and brought the tv up for the bad days so theres always a little snack and drink there, you can get them quite cheap and i found it helpful as room temperature drinks dont sit well with me. A big stack of dvds/video games, a nice supply of liquids and snacks and dont try and do anything, focus on resting and hope theres a light at the end of the tunnel for you soon, the kicks are like having your own personal cheerleader on the bad days :hugs:


----------



## mummySS

Aah bless you shocker your post cheered me up too. She's right Jess, the bad days are beyond horrible but it's likely this is just a flare up - you should fid you slowly feel better over the next few weeks or at least learn different ways to cope with it. I find my taste aversions are changing all the time, my safe foods only last a couple of days before I become averse to them, but my taste buds change and I can eventually find something else I can force down. Doesn't always work but hey that's what the bad days are for... 

Xx


----------



## mummySS

Ps shocker where are you from in London?


----------



## shocker

I was living in Whitechapel but had to move home to Ireland to be looked after when I was 14 weeks, just havnt gotten round to changing it on here! I find the aversions really funny sometimes, I've gone through the most ridiculous phases of eating, at one point all I could stomach was lettuce and rowntrees randoms :haha: I tend to exhaust the safe foods until I can no longer stomach them! Ive already crossed jellies, lettuce, marshmallows, soup and porridge off! How have you been doing?


----------



## mummySS

Aha well I'm right on the other side of London so ireland is not too different lol!

I'm ok thanks hun - tried some Singapore noodles tonight - only managed to eat a few but I'm already dreading them coming up :haha:

How are you - did you get your hands on more zofran? Hope you're better. 

Jess how're you today hun? X


----------



## shocker

Yup gp has given me 2 weeks worth and just have to call for a repeat prescription when they're done thank god! Pretty rubbish one today, OH took me out for a lovely dinner and I spent the following two hours being sick, now I'm stuck in bed while he plays Xbox so not quite the romantic evening we'd hoped for :( really wish I could fast forward these last 12 weeks!! Hope your noodles stay put!!


----------



## mummySS

Oh boo to that. Can't wait to go out for dinner again! Not that this is a regular occurrence when you have kids though lol.


----------



## CarliCareBear

https://www.thisissomerset.co.uk/Care-pregnancy/story-17267774-detail/story.html

looks like the UK may be catching up!! hope you ladies are hanging in there. i am thinking of you Xx


----------



## Jesss123

After spending a lovely night in hospital... AGAIN... I've had enough. I went through 4 900ml drips to get me even remotely hydrated. HG is.. not what I expected. I hope this pregnancy goes past fast, LO will be here and all will be well! I'm beginning to think this is never gonna end.


----------



## shocker

Sorry to hear your having a difficult time jess, it does start to fly after 16 weeks I think, im nearly 30 now and never thought i'd make it this far! Have you joined the facebook group? Theres lots of ladies from around the world on there and offering great tips and advice on medications and just things that helped them feel better, also a good place to let off some steam on a bad day :hugs:
https://www.facebook.com/groups/162154430519226/


----------



## mummySS

Oh Jess i know it can be so so hard and you can be ready to give up. Think how far you've got already - shocker is right, I started to feel better last time after around 14 weeks I found I could gradually eat a little more, and by 20 weeks i was down to 'normal' morning sickness. Really hope it eases up for you soon. You must feel a little better being hydrated :flower: I promise you the end is in sight and it is SO SO SO worth it. xxx

Shocker thanks for the FB group, i have requested an invite. I never could join the helpher forum as it asks you a security question when you try to register to stop spammers (what does the H in HER stand for, and I typed in hyperemesis), and it told me I had entered the wrong information - WTF?? So now I can't join! Am i being really thick? :dohh:


----------



## wilbz

Jesss123 said:


> After spending a lovely night in hospital... AGAIN... I've had enough. I went through 4 900ml drips to get me even remotely hydrated. HG is.. not what I expected. I hope this pregnancy goes past fast, LO will be here and all will be well! I'm beginning to think this is never gonna end.

Stick in there honey, I have suffered with all three of my girls have been in hospital with all of them the last one was in 2 1/2 months so know exactly how you feel, :hugs: have the consultants mentioned steroids at all as I was given these after 10 weeks.


----------



## mummySS

Anyone been on stemitil (prochlorperazine)? I've just been switched to it from metoproclamide. Only been on it one day so far but i'll be honest i feel shocking. Has it worked for anyone, and how long does it take to kick in? Thanks xx


----------



## shocker

mummySS said:


> Anyone been on stemitil (prochlorperazine)? I've just been switched to it from metoproclamide. Only been on it one day so far but i'll be honest i feel shocking. Has it worked for anyone, and how long does it take to kick in? Thanks xx

I took it for several weeks in second tri and it worked better than cyclizine,zantac and zofran for me, i dont know if it was a coincidence or what but i had a period of about a month where i was barely sick at all! It flared up again at 22 weeks and the stemetil could no longer control it, it took about 2 weeks before I felt a noticeable improvement, hopefully it will help! I never joined the helpher forum either, im on here too much as it is i dont need another addictive forum :haha: Got my iron sorted out today aswell, tests came back and its dropped even further (as i knew it would with them dithering :dohh:) so now its hospital twice a week for injections for the forseeable future, but at least i'll have a bit of energy :happydance: im a bit excited about that prospect!


----------



## Jesss123

mummySS said:


> Anyone been on stemitil (prochlorperazine)? I've just been switched to it from metoproclamide. Only been on it one day so far but i'll be honest i feel shocking. Has it worked for anyone, and how long does it take to kick in? Thanks xx

They gave me in hospital when I was getting hydrated and.. it made me feel ten times worse. The ONLY thing that worked for me so far have been the cyclizine injection but boy that hurt.. my arm still hurts days later :wacko: Nothing else works with me but I have some more cyclizine tablets and if I take them as I wake up and with a glass of water, they take some of the vomiting away.. even though I still feel like I need to throw up and still feel nauseous.. it's better than nothing. I'd rather vomit 5 times a day instead of 20! :wacko:


----------



## mummySS

Thanks ladies, well i've given the stemetil 3 days now and i've felt shocking, so i'm going to give up and go back to the metoprochlamide, which wasn't great but better than this! Back to the docs next week to see what else we can try... 

Shocker - i know what you mean about addictive forums! :haha: Aargh iron injections dont sound nice but you will feel fab after them. I had low iron through my last pregnancy too, which I think i didn't cope with too well as I had to have a blood transfusion after Leo was born. (but i felt great after that!). Oh, the things we go through... 

Jess how are you feeling now? I'm really hopeful for you that it gets a bit more manageable soon! Have you told all your friends & family?


----------



## Jesss123

Everyone knows now. We announced the pregnancy just before 12 weeks as a friend of mine seen me in the antenatal clinic and blabbed it out on facebook that I was pregnant, long story short, we told everyone first before they found out through her.

As for the sickness, it is indeed getting worse, not better. I haven't had a good day in weeks.. It's getting stronger and even more unmanageable. I take cyclizine tablets everyday but they only take some of the vomiting away, I still feel like crap & throw up, just not as much. I can't wait till May for LO to be here now. I hope this eases off or goes away soon. I'm rather fed up but it's worth it.


----------



## mummySS

Gaaah i'm sorry hun. I can't say anything but just Hang in there. It will come to an end!! 

And how annoying for your friend to blab! Oh well, at least everyone knows now :) I think that makes the sickness a bit - well i wont say easier because it never is - but a bit more tolerable at least. xxx


----------



## Aaisrie

Already worrying about HG this time... It didn't REALLY kick in last time until 8w ish. Mouth is watering like crazy and feel like I NEED to vomit in order to feel better. Don't know if mentally I'm prepared for another 9mo of sickness. At least this time I know what I'm dealing with.
The cyclizine injection made me really dizzy and dropped my O2 levels for some reason so they wouldn't give it to me again after the first time. Ondansetron was the only thing that worked for me, coupled with movicol to make me "go" lol Need to check the ondansetron in the house to see if it's still in date from the last time but I doubt it is...


----------



## junemomma09

Hi ladies!! Can I join?
I suffered with hyperemesis with my first pregnancy and it seems I'm suffering with it again with this pregnancy :( 
I'm currently 7 1/2 weeks pregnant and currently in the hospital due to severe dehydration and a stomach bug. Apparently I've been getting sick so much lately because of hyperemesis and the stomach bug :(
I was admitted very early this morning. I'm hoping I dont suffer too long with this as it sucks constantly throwing up and now I can't work as much as I was working. Dr says I'm doing too!


----------



## Micha2

Hi junemomma! All are welcome here! Im so sorry for how badly you are suffering :( I hope you feel better after the fluids and they can prescribe you something to get you through.

Well ladies, im very scared at the moment. I managed to say goodbye to the evils of HG a few weeks after the first tri. Now Im 25w and I fear it might be coming back! Ive heard of this happening but never thought itd happen to me as it didnt with my first 2. But ive been getting that all too familiar horrible feeling & yesterday while grocery shopping, the smells were killing me! I gagged the entire time & left with tears streaming down my face. So far this morning ive been laying low but i feel its creeping up on me and i did not enjoy my coffee which is normally my favourite moment of the day. In the next 15 weeks before my little girl arrives we have christmas, loads of christmas parties, a wedding, we are getting married too! How will i get through all this if i get sick again? Not to mention i have to work and i well & truly exhausted my leave entitlemts in the first tri.
Anyway i just needed to get this off my chest. I cant believe how ive gone from so happy to feeling so depressed as soon as i started to feel sick again.
Thinking of all you amazing ladies every day xxxxxx


----------



## Jesss123

Hello ladies, how are you all doing? 

I hope things ease off a little for you, Aisrie :hugs:

Junemama, welcome! Sorry to see you're also suffering with HG :( It is nasty!

I'm 15+4 today, got moved up on the scan a little forward :D 

I have to now go in every other day to get hydrated. I had my antenatal appointment yesterday at the hospital at 9am and they wouldn't let me go home until they flushed my system. I had a lot of ketones in my urine and in addition to that, I threw up in OB's office and then collapsed (which happens to me almost every time I vomit as my BP drops dramatically and I'm out) He certainly wasn't impressed and admitted me. I'm back in Monday again. Thankfully they let me go home around 5pm but boy it was a long day.. The scan also had to be rescheduled because our (sonographer's guessed) girl wouldn't move. I was in and out of the u/s room, jumping around, moving around, dancing and drinking caffeine drinks (for the first time in the pregnancy, oh it felt so good, but vomit after wasn't so nice) and nothing! She just wouldn't move! :haha: They couldn't get any proper measurements at all, even the CRL was off a little so I could be even further along :dohh: But anyway, I'm gonna be seeing a few specialists in regards to the vomiting and HG itself because it is not easing off in the slightest - quite the opposite actually! And my thyroid levels were completely off too - which apparently can be caused by the vomiting too. My MW tried to 'pick' me up when I collapsed a got a handful of my hair before I got a chance to mention that it's falling out more and more. They've given me another anti sickness pill which I can take twice a day on top of the other stuff I take - Ondansetron, I've just took one so let's see how it goes (since I just woke up at 6am to throw up and can't fall back asleep :/)

Anyway, hope all are well! :hugs:


----------



## mummySS

Oh Jess that sounds horrific, ondansetron is meant to be a wonder drug so i really hope it works for you, sometimes it's the only thing that works for a lot of people. xx

Micha really crossing my fingers that your sickness isn't coming back! How unfortunate once you've had a taste of 'normal' pregnancy it must be even harder. Maybe it's just an off day and you'll be ok? 

Aaisrie how are you feeling now? Did you manage to find your odansetron?

Junemomma - welcome hun, sorry to hear you're feeling so poorly. Hopefully once the sickness bug has gone you'll feel a little better?

Well i'm just about getting by, I think the metoproclamide is keeping me out of hospital as it's enabling me to eat a little. But i still feel so sick all the time. I'm only 8 weeks and wondering how the hell i'm gonna get through the rest of it.... I've been quite patient so far but it's really getting to me now. :(


----------



## mummySS

Having a shockingly bad day... That's all. :(


----------



## CarliCareBear

mummySS said:


> Having a shockingly bad day... That's all. :(


aw hun, i am so sorry and know that i understand completely. it gets so dark and lonely and miserable with HG... some days are just about as bad as they could possibly get and at least for me if i felt better for one day, the following day i would cry myself asleep because i felt so much worse again! 

i know it seems so completely endless but _it will end._ just keep thinking about your beautiful baby, go to sleep every night and wake up everyday and it will all be so worth it. it's hard to believe when you're in it- but it's so so true. i told my husband the only reason i survived HG is because i had to! sometimes all i focused on is going to bed and waking up to another day.

my baby was due in july too and it seemed like an eternity- but you will get more and more adjusted to it and you will come out okay! we are here and understand- i hope you are feeling better now!


----------



## mummySS

Thank you hun... You gave me the pep talk I needed :hugs:


----------



## Cetarari

Hiya ladies, 32 weeks and still up-chucking. I'm on cyclazine 3 times daily and now Ranitidine 2 times a day for heartburn (it's the being sick that's doing it) and am down to about 3 times a day being sick (big improvement from the 20 plus times a day it was before). I have been to hospital 4 times and admitted twice for fluids. I have had about week and a half of not throwing (17 weeks ish) since 5 weeks and I've never been so tired in my life. If one more person tells me 'it's not forever' who hasn't suffered I may do them an injury!


----------



## mummySS

Anyone else glued to to news about the duchess of cambridge?? She's pregnant and suffering HG. I totally sympathise!


----------



## mummySS

Cetarari - big hugs to you. I know we can't make it stop but we're here to listen anytime :hugs:


----------



## shocker

mummySS said:


> Anyone else glued to to news about the duchess of cambridge?? She's pregnant and suffering HG. I totally sympathise!

Me! Loads of people posting saying its 'only morning sickness' online aswell though which is enraging!!! 

Big hugs cetari hope your doin ok :hugs:


----------



## mummySS

I know! So many press articles too saying that she can't cope with 'morning sickness' as she's a delicate princess! Id have hoped this would help raise awareness. I'd like to inflict HG on people with that attitude!! Actually I take that back - I really wouldn't wish it on my worst enemy :(


----------



## shocker

Completely!!! I do wish people would deal with it for just 24 hours before they say such horrible things! Morning sickness is something that doctors treat with suggestions of dry biscuits and ginger, hyperemesis has to be treated with incredibly strong medications meant for people going through chemotherapy and hospitalisations!!


----------



## junemomma09

Hi ladies! It's been a whole since I've been on here. I ended up going in to the hospital ER the day before thanksgiving and was admitted. They were giving me the highest of doses of phenergan, zofran and reglan to try to stop my vomiting. Unfortunately I kept vomiting. They did blood work and were giving me fluids like crazy as I was severely dehydrated and having a lot of cramping, which was due to the dehydration. They said my baby was at risk of miscarriage because of how dehydrated I was. Baby is fine now though, thank god! They ended up admitting me for 5 days :( my potassium and sodium levels were low too :( so I got loads of fluids and around the clock phenergan IV. It did the trick! I'm now on oral phenergan 25 mg every 6 hours. If I miss a dose I'm so nauseas it's awful but as long as I take my meds on time every dose I'm ok. I'm also on 150 mg Zantac because I have acid reflux really bad which the doctor said was probably contributing to my vomiting. Ugh! I swear this has to be a girl with the amount of problems I'm going through already.


----------



## mojo86

Hi ladies. I have never actually posted on this thread as I never knew it existed lol. I have been suffering from hyperemesis since 28th october. It just hit me like a truck and I have been so ill. You ladies know what I mean - sure I dont need to explain.

I just had to come on here for a rant! I am sooooo annoyed at the way people are talking about poor Kate Middleton! Its all over facebook about how pathetic and precious she is. Folk saying they were sick but "just had to get on with it!" People saying they had bad sickness but never needed to be in the hospital - well they obviously never had nyperemesis. I think some people think its SEVERE if your sick throughout the day - they should try 9 times in an hour! I really want to put up my own comments back at them but I havent announced my pregnancy yet. So frustrated. Im sure you ladies will all understand. Rant over xx


----------



## girlinyork

Hi ladies, not a HG sufferer but my sister was dreadfully ill with it throughout both her pregnancies. She's on BBC news tonight at 6 o'clock raising awareness and trying to dispel some of the misconceptions the media have come up with in light of the Duchess's issues. Her name is Kerry Dungay. Just thought you'd appreciate it as I've been furious at how poorly HG has been represented :)


----------



## shocker

Junemomma sorry to hear your thanksgiving was ruined :nope: I have so much sympathy for women in first tri over thanksgiving and christmas with HG, it occurred to me a few days ago that i'll not be able to do a lot of my christmas traditions this year but that it'll be worth it if i can keep down some christmas dinner, there wouldve been no chance of that in first tri! Am so glad to hear your feeling a little better and baby is ok, im on zantac aswell and it really helped reduce night time vomiting! Hope you get some rest :hugs:

Mojo Im totally the same, it doesnt surprise me in the least considering the ridiculous comments i've had from all sorts of people over the last 7 months! Even my own pharmacist who knows im getting zofran,zantac and iron injections asked me recently if i'd tried dry biscuits and ginger :nope: im glad that its actually getting some press coverage though, im sure theres a lot of women out there who've seen an article and cried because they didnt know it existed and were made to feel dramatic! When i was diagnosed and they explained i cried because up til then i'd felt like a failure because so many women have morning sickness and just get on with it, knowing it was something more than that helped me realise that I was doing my best and if people didnt understand that then stuff em! :hugs:

I've finally figured out how to stop being sick in my sleep aswell! the doctor doubled my medications and gave me inhalers to open my airwaves before bed, made a pillow fort to make sure i stay perfectly still while i sleep and have stopped having anything to drink during the night or 2 hours before bed, my skins been very dry as a result but im trying to take in more fluids during the day to make it up! it seems to have done the trick as for the first time in ages OH and i managed to get an actual nights sleep last night! Its a good thing too as I was in a really foul mood all day yesterday because i hadnt been keeping any food down again and then had a day or two where i kept down 1/2 meals a day then yesterday it was back at square one with keeping nothing down again and it just broke me a bit because i was so exhausted so after a good nights sleep i feel a bit stronger and more able to cope!


----------



## Aaisrie

Vomiting has started...


----------



## Jesss123

:hugs:

I'm still suffering badly but I found a way to keep it reasonably under control :( I can't wait for it to be over!


----------



## Aaisrie

In hospital, 4+ ketones. Got my pabrinex up ATM, had some IV zofran and haven't been sick since lunchtime


----------



## shocker

Hey Aaisrie, congratulations! Sorry to hear your in hospital already but glad to hear your getting the treatment you need :hugs:

Hows things jess?

Been in hospital for 3 days now, had a little scare with an infection causing him to try and escape early but hes been given steroid injections to strengthen his lungs, im hooked up to IVs and he seems happy enough to stay put now thank god! OH is having to go trawl the city for zofran stockists as this hospital doesnt have any and the anti sickness injections havnt been working, people on the ward keep getting brought to delivery and as awful as it sounds im really jealous, obviously im glad hes still cooking but im just so wrecked at this point


----------



## Aaisrie

Oh shocker definitely keep him in longer. Ds tried to come at 34w and we had all the jabs etc, he came full term in the end. It's worth it, you can see the end, only WEEKS not months just weeks.
The dr tried to make me feel better saying its not 9mo that I've only just over 7 to go... Eugh!!! I wasn't in until 8w with DS but hopefully with my meds being sorted sooner ill be better soon


----------



## Micha2

Oh ladies Im so sorry. Ive said it before and Ill say it again, my heart breaks for everyone of you. I dont come here that often these days but i still get some of the posts come up in my email and get tears in me eyes. Both for you ladies & for the painful memories of all of my pregnancies.
Im 27weeks now. HG wise all i get is a bit of nausea in the evenings and during the day maybe twice a week. I can definitely live with that!
Even though i am getting a lot of pain now in my back & stomach, generally uncomfortable & sleeping is a nightmare...I thank my stars every day Im past the worst of hg!
I pray for you ladies that yours wont last till the end either and that you will get to enjoy your pregnancies at some stage.
XO


----------



## mummySS

Oh Micha I can't wait to be at the stage you're at - sickness a couple of times a week sounds great - although i'm sure we'd all rather have no sickness at all and be the 'glowing types' - yeah right! 

Eve - hugs - i really hope it's not as bad for you this time. Getting it sooner and starting the meds sooner hopefully means it wont be as extreme this time. 

Shocker - oh goodness so glad LO decided to stay put. Can't be fun to be in hospital again. 

Jess hope you're ok - what did you find to make it under control?? 

I've had a pretty bad day. Doctor's are worried as I'm still losing weight despite being on meds and being able to eat a little. I've lost 9lbs so far (and I'm quite little to start with) but I lost over 14lbs with my son and they didnt give a crap then, so i'm not too worried.


----------



## Jesss123

Aisrie, sorry you're in hospital. I was actually in few days ago but I'm managing to stay 'almost' hydrated so I don't need to go in as often now. Hope you're ok!

Shocker - Definitely keep LO in longer, it's way to early for him to make an appearance! 

As for me, I'm managing it with very painful Cyclizine injections twice a day, drinking Gatorade to stay hydrated and eating jelly and loads and loads of sleep! I don't eat food with any sort of seasoning and I mostly live of mashed foods - esp potatoes as they always stay down and some bland home made soups. I've lost over 7KGs now and but I haven't had any weight loss in the past two weeks so that's good (no weight gain isn't good but hey, at least I've not lost more..) My calorie intake doesn't go over 800-900 calories a day and even that it's mostly from the drinks BUT it's better than nothing right? Although the minute I go off cyclizine and my 'specific' rotation I'm back to square one. I still throw up but not more than 10 times a day so it's an improvement from 30+! I'm signed off work for the rest of the pregnancy too, I won't be going back as I have quite a few complications due to HG (some heart problems, low blood pressure then sky rocketing blood pressure - I went up to 139/84 the other day - then as low as 77/50) and I get closely monitored on weekly basis. I get to see LO on u/s every week though, so I can't complain! Thankfully all the weight I lost was from my legs and arms so I do have an existing bump which is nice - makes me feel a little bit more pregnant! We also found out that it's a girl! (87%) We'll have it confirmed on next scan on Wed! :) I sleep most of the day, usually between 14 and 18 hours so I'm kind of useless around the house but OH is taking good care of me. I see a counselor twice a week too as my MW referred me for antenatal depression (HG just got to me way too much) so I'm just trying to stay positive, I'm TRYING hard to bond with the baby (especially since two weeks ago I felt that bad that I was ready to terminate the pregnancy..) and well.. just getting on with it. I'm in and out of the hospital all the time, seeing a million different specialists for LO too since her bowels are outside of her body and she *might* have a heart problem (although I had amnio and all DNA genetic testing came back CLEAR so phew) My lovely placenta is also fully covering my cervix :dohh:

I hope you all ladies are doing well :hugs:


----------



## Aaisrie

I'd 8 admissions with DS, hoping this isnt a repeat!!! Just had my ketones checked.. Still 4+ and I even ate a little lunch!!! And had a full glass of milk with my lax in it....


----------



## missy1

Oh ladies it's just awful isn't it? I really feel for you all. I had HG with my daughter almost 3 years ago and now suffering with it again since 5 weeks pregnant, I will be 11 weeks tomorrow. It's so much more difficult this time round having to look after a toddler but most days I'm not able to and thank god for my mum, she has been coming over everyday at 8am and takes over from DH. 
I've not been as bad as you ladies who have had to go into hospital. I've always been able to tolerate some fluids. 
Some days I feel so depressed and question why I'm doing this to myself and could I not just have been satisfied with one child but I look at my daughter and I'm so glad I have her and I know in time I will feel enthusiastic about this pregnancy. It's just so hard when you feel so ill. 
Anyway just had to get that out, thanks xxx


----------



## mummySS

Missy - we have a lot in common, I'm almost 11 weeks too and I think have a similar type of HG to you - have also been lucky to avoid hospital this time as I can keep some fluid down, and i think this time i started the meds early so avoided getting worse. HOWEVER it still sucks constantly feeling and being sick, but I too have a mum who lives round the corner and helps out a lot. My toddler is only 16 months and is a handful, but he at least reminds me why I'm going through this. Big hugs to you and moan whenever you feel like it!

Jess you poor thing, but I'm glad you've found the cyclizine injections are helping. Let us know how it goes with your LO. And please hang in there xx

Shocker how are you feeling? Hope LO is staying put!

Eve are you still in hosp?


----------



## missy1

MummySS, thanks for replying to me. It's so good to speak with someone who is going through the same thing. I've felt as though I've had no one to speak to about this. Yes I've got my husband and mum but I don't think they understand 100%, how can you if you've never been through it I suppose. That's good you've got your mum too and your LO is still so young, my daughter is 2 years and 3 months so she is very easy to look after now and plays quite happily herself, she also understands that's 'mummy's not well' and 'has got a sore tummy' bless her. I remember the 16 month stage it was much harder. 
How long did your HG last with your first pregnancy? Mine got a bit better at 12 weeks and was almost completely gone at 18 weeks so I know I should think myself lucky as most women it seems to last entire pregnancy. X


----------



## mummySS

Yes, i completely understand, my mum is fab but she still doesn't quite get it - she keeps asking me if I want to go out for lunch or go to the cinema - errmm, NO! haha. 

As for my DH. Well he's pretty stressed out at work at the moment and is pretty unsympathetic. He keeps telling me I'm milking it now. I understand it must be frustrating looking after an HG sufferer who pretty much can't do anything (kitchen is off limits of course, and I can't feed my son his meals either, or change nappies for that matter). I get it, but I think he could try a bit harder to be more sympathetic... 

You are lucky your daughter is a bit older, my son Leo is just so active at the moment and obviously doesn't understand that i'm sick. It's hard. 

Last time my sickness lasted the whole way through :( HOWEVER the HG was gone by about 20 weeks and after that I'd say it was 'normal' MS. It's hard to pinpoint because it happened so gradually, and I honestly don't think my body properly recovered until Leo was about 2 months old! (when i ate myself into oblivion and piled on the pounds lol!). 

You are lucky yours was completely gone by 18 weeks last time, I hope it goes again this time even sooner! How are you feeling day to day - are you functional, do you work and are you off work at the moment? I am signed off work, have been for 6 weeks now.


----------



## Aaisrie

Yup Simmy still in!! Ketones were still 3+ this morning really hoping to get home tomorrow though.
I wish I only had 1 to look after!! I've 2! Saraya has to be at nursery at 9 so I can't even lie around then I've to pick her up at 12 after sorting Atticus out... The dr told me today I have to take it easy when I go home or ill end up back in... Ummm how?!?


----------



## mummySS

Eve can your OH help with the drop offs etc? I can't drop Leo to nursery at the moment as I'm too weak to get up the stairs with him!


----------



## missy1

MummySS, I'm signed off work too. I only work part time but there's no way I could go in. Work have been absolutely fine about it and my doctor wrote Hyperemesis of pregnancy on my sick line so I don't think they'd dare challenge it. I'm lucky this time that I have a sympathetic GP who has given me cyclizine and seems to understand how debilitating the condition is. Last time I got no help or support whatsoever from my GP. I had to put in a complaint as I was treated so badly. At the time I was newly pregnant and had never heard of HG, I had only heard of morning sickness but I knew there was something very wrong with me and was much worse than ms. I had heard that there was anti sickness meds for pregnant women and I went to ask GP for some help. It was a real struggle to get there and I was throwing up in a plastic bag in the car and sitting in the waiting room. I was in tears by the time I got into his office, absolutely desperate for some relief, I explained my symptoms to him and he just dismissed me by saying 'there's nothing I can do for you' and turned his back on me to start writing his paperwork! I was like what? but I can't go on like this, please help me, can you not give me some medication? He said absolutely not in the first 12 weeks have you ever heard of thalidomide? I was like yes of course but Im really ill here and I'm worried about dehydration etc, he said no there's nothing I can do for you, women have been having babies for years. I was in shock and sat there crying and he just turned his back on me again, I said is that it then? And he said yes. I said well thanks for nothing and left his office absolutely distraught. When I got home my husband called the surgery to complain about his lack of compassion etc and we were told to put complaint in writing which I did but the practise manager just said that he said he had not been cruel the way I had made out and that it was his right and his decision to refuse drugs to a pregnant woman! It was a horrible experience so I was left to suffer with no meds, I even tried acupuncture I was so desperate but that was a waste of money. 
This time round I knew I wasn't going to be fobbed off like that as I had done a lot more research into the condition and I knew I would get the proper medication. I think the cyclizine has helped slightly, but it's no miracle cure by any means. I stupidly had convinced myself I wasn't going to be unwell in this pregnancy - haha! How wrong I was. I've not been able to really do anything for about 6 weeks now. I'm mostly in bed, with permanent acute nausea but only being sick a few times a day. I can take water and some days lucozade. I can only eat toast, apple slices and the occasional digestive biscuit. Sometimes the food stays down but I always have to force myself to eat as everything is so repulsive. Like you I can't go near the kitchen, the smell of the fridge is just awful. On some slightly better days I have been able to make my daughter some plain food. One day she had a really bad nappy just after my mum had left and about 10 minutes before DH came home. OMG that was awful. I had to stuff cotton wool up my nose. Smells are the worst aren't they? My husband is also in a stressful busy job and to be honest it takes up most of his energy. He has been pretty good on the whole but I think with most men there is a limit. Sometimes when I've had a better evening and have moved to the couch to watch tv with him instead of in my bed he thinks I've made this miraculous recovery and I'm going to jump up and start doing all my usual domestic chores etc - wrong!! Anyway sorry I have gone on a bit long here. Just so good to share experience with someone in the same boat. Ps. When's your scan? X


----------



## mummySS

oooh it makes me so angry that GPs still dont understand this condition. That's why i'm hoping Kate having it will raise awareness a bit. Your GP was unbelievably uneducated about this, what an arsehole. I'm so glad you have a better GP this time. 

Similar thing happened to me last time - I kept going to the doctors as I knew what I had was not normal MS. THey just didn't get it, kept sending me away and telling me to eat ginger. I was so ill i should definitely have been in hospital, I lost around 15lbs in the first few weeks. But no one would listen. My midwife at my booking appt, even though I was throwing up in her sink, just saw me sipping water and said - youre lucky you can sip water, there's nothing wrong with you you just have MS. I couldn't believe it. My work let me work from home so goodness knows how but I struggled through that (I guess not having a toddler to look after helped). But i missed a lot of work too and eventually got made redundant while i was on maternity leave, which was so upsetting. It was definitely due to the sickness even though of course the company was too clever to admit that. So now I have a new job, but I'd only been there 3 months before I got pregnant and sick again! Thankfully they are much more sympathetic, and I too have a much better GP now who understands the condition. 

Oh by the way have you tried different meds apart from cyclizine? That is the first one they generally put people on but it didn't do much for me at all. I tried a couple of different ones but the metoproclamide makes a LOT of difference for me. It means I can actually eat a little more variety and keep it down. Your sickness and diet sound similar to mine so maybe something else would work a little better for you? Don't get me wrong it doesn't make you functional or anything, but works much better than anything else I tried. 

My scan is in 1 week (18th dec) yay! When's yours?


----------



## Jesss123

Just got a call from my doctor. They made me more appointments - few extras with the midwife, a couple with the GP, few blood tests in the next few weeks, 3 ECGs. Oh my. I'm gonna be at the hospital 4/7 days a week! The costs of traveling there are already killing us. I guess it's just more people for me to vomit on! 

I'm sick of having HG. I'm sick of being sick. I should literally just move to the hospital.


----------



## missy1

Aw that is terrible they made you redundant! How cruel when you are on maternity leave and yes they would never say it was due to sickness of course and made out that it was your role and not you that was being made redundant I guess? Heartless b*£ards! 
That's so bad you went through all that with your ex GP and midwife - you'd think midwives would have had more of a clue! I hate that attitude of 'theres nothing wrong with you - it's only morning sickness' What a load of rubbish! Whatever they want to call it you are still throwing your guts up, feeling like death and losing weight. 
I'm glad you have better employees and GP now. 
I'm speaking to my GP this week so I might ask about other medication. I still feel bad about taking medication in early pregnancy but I suppose they wouldn't give you it if it wasn't safe. And obviously you took it before and everything turned out fine. 
My scan is day before yours on 17 December! Hope everything goes well, I'm sure we'll be fine  Where in the uk are you just out of interest? X


----------



## shocker

Im finally out of hospital! wooop woop! little man is staying put and after days of anti sickness injections and iv fluids im feeling more hydrated than i have done for months! I drank a glass of water without being disgusted by it and my skin even though its still dry doesnt actually hurt anymore! Im banned from travelling which sucks but probably for the best!

Missy im so sorry your gp was such an asshole! That is really disgusting behaviour :( im so glad your getting proper care now


----------



## Aaisrie

Shocker that's awesome!!! I'm getting out this afternoon!!! Can't wait!! Still got 2+ ketones but they're letting me home anyways :)


----------



## Squishy1982

Hi all, 
I am Andrea, I am 30 and 18 weeks pregnant with number 2. 
I feel a bit cheeky posting here as my sickness wouldn't be classed as hyperemesis but i am still suffering so much. I have just avoided being admitted to hospital and have to eat and drink as much as I can even if I don't want to.

I have been off sick from work for 12 weeks now and GP has just signed me off for another 4 weeks (only that long due to being away over xmas).
He has just prescribed me my 3rd lot of anti sickness tablets to try, Avomine and Cyclizine did nothing. Not sure of the name of the new one as he is leaving the prescription for me to collect.

I was sick for 23 weeks with my son so really hoping that will be the magic mark for me again this time if not sooner. 

big love to all xx


----------



## mummySS

Missy - i know they really were heartless tw4ts at my old work. I'm glad to be rid of them. 
I'm in northwest London, whereabouts are you? Don't worry about the medication, my doctors have assured me it's completely safe. Think about all the people on here who've been on meds. (I wasn't on meds last time as by the time they'd diagnosed me with HG at 16 weeks i didn't think it was worth it, and i got better around 20 weeks). 

Shocker yay for being outta hospital! Glad LO is ok. 

And you Eve - great pic!

Andrea, sounds like pretty bad sickness to me. Remember everyone has different levels of sickness and different levels of HG. Are your work ok about you being away? And how old is your son?


----------



## Squishy1982

mummySS said:


> Andrea, sounds like pretty bad sickness to me. Remember everyone has different levels of sickness and different levels of HG. Are your work ok about you being away? And how old is your son?

They have to be, its tough really. Not sure they are going to be happy when I tell them this note covers me for another 4 weeks.
They ask how I am but only the day before I am due back at the end of a sick note so they really should just ask if I am going to be back. I am getting full pay at the mo so thats one less worry.

My son is 4 on 6th May and I am due on 14th so could end up sharing birthdays lol xx


----------



## shocker

Yayy Aaisrie! theres nothing better than your own home! im already curled up next to the fire with the christmas lights going, fluffy pjs on and a bit of crochet, feel like a granny but ive not had much else to do the last few months so been getting into crafts!

Missy Its hard not to worry about the effects but if there was even one bad outcome out there you know that google would bring it up in a second! The nurses and midwives going round doing checks would look at my chart and kept going "zofran!? really!? havnt you tried ---" and it was really upsetting, people can make you feel sometimes like you havnt thought of the pros and cons, I was feeling quite upset by the time I left because I felt a little like they were making out that i hadnt tried hard enough to get better without medications which is mental!! The truth is they havnt been through it and they arent the ones living with it or dealing with it on a daily basis, i never wouldve realised it was possible for sickness to be this bad before so i can sympathise somewhat with people not understanding. The fact is that dehydration is very very bad for you, it can cause an actual heart attack as your electrolytes go out of wack and it can also cause premature labour or mc, the benefits so vastly outweigh the risks. Not to mention the benefits to your mental health, being so sick all the time is both emotionally and physically draining and if you can get some relief from that no matter how brief then in my books your in a better place emotionally to deal with it all and thats got to be good for baby.

Andrea that sounds like hyperemesis if you ask me! everyones levels vary but that doesnt make it any less serious or distressing, its great that it wore off at 23 weeks last time though thats really encouraging for this time! If these ones dont work I would ask about zofran, they work better for me than anti sickness injections do! i tried cyclizine and stemetil first and they'd work for a little bit and then stop but the zofran with zantac combo for me has been great


----------



## mummySS

Just read back my post to you andrea and i meant yes it sounds like HG to me! :)


----------



## Squishy1982

Thanks girls, its so nice to have people who understand what it is like, I love how you all just support each other and aren't all "I am worse than you" which is the attitude my friend has, she told me that she was sick over ten times a day for the whole of her pregnancy but just had to get on with it and didn't need any time off work. hmmmmmmm not sure about that love. 

The new tablets I have are Prochlorperazine Maleate, fingers crossed they help, I want to feel human for Christmas day!
Urine sample sent to doc so hopefully won't get a phonecall about ketones.

What level of ketones have you girls had over the time you have had HG?

Just text my manager to let her know I have been signed of until 8th Jan and no reply yet so I know she won't be happy. I don't care though, I am not going back until I am ready. 
She is one of these that because she knows someone who could eat a ginger snap and then feel fine that we should all be the same and even offered to bring me some to see if it would help!!


----------



## Aaisrie

Andrea I just got out of hospital after 4 days finally getting down to 2+ ketones, they were 4+ plus the other days


----------



## mummySS

I never got told what level mine were at, just that they were at high levels. But my healthcare professionals have generally not been that good.


----------



## missy1

Hey girls, 

Shocker
that's great you're out of hospital! I hope youre feeling better. At least youre in your own house. And thanks for your reassurance regarding the meds. You are absolutely right and I hope no one is upset that I said I was worried. As you say the risks are much greater if you're dehydrated. 

Andrea 
I think you definitely have HG. As someone else said there are different levels of it. I've not been in hospital as I've tolerated some fluids but it has still been one of the darkest and most difficult times of my life. As you say it's lovely to come on here and share you're experience with others who are going through the same thing. It makes me feel less alone in all this. 

MummySS 
I live in Glasgow but I do travel to London a lot with my job (well not recently obviously :-/ 

Today I have actually had quite a good day. Managed to have a bit more to eat without gagging and even did a jigsaw puzzle with my daughter this evening. I've been feeling like a crap mummy recently, I'm sure you all know what I mean. I feel like she's befn really neglected so it was nice to see her smiling and happy this evening while playing with her


----------



## shocker

Squishy your friend sounds like an idiot! Ive had a good few people do the whole "oh i was so sick and i still managed to do all this" but its just bollox, if theyre that sick and still able to do stuff then good for them, it took a while before i was able to not take it as a personal attack, people just dont get it and thats fine if they want to be childish leave them off! My ketones have varied Ive only been told what they are a few times, most appointments i have now theyre at trace levels or 2, they were 3 when i was first diagnosed and 4 when i was admitted last week, i find it more annoying when they stay at 2 for ages as i have eczema which dries out my skin already and coupled with dehydration it makes my skin crack and bleed and can be really really painful when it doesnt change any bit over the weeks, i have to sit and cover myself in oil to try and keep moisture in 

Missy that is fantastic that you got to have some time with your daughter, I cant imagine how difficult it must be having another child to look after when your so ill, she must be delighted getting a new brother or sister!


----------



## Squishy1982

Thanks again. Shocker you have hit the nail on the head when you say it feels like a personal attack. I am just letting them get on with it now.

The only reason I asked about the ketones is that mine were 2+ at my last check and the nurse who did them didn't tell me if that was high or not.

Glad those of you who have been in hospital have escaped and hope you are enjoying the comfort of your own homes xx


----------



## Squishy1982

Missy I just wanted to say that I know exactly what you mean about feeling like your child is neglected, I am like this with my son and hate not being able to play with him the way he wants xx


----------



## missy1

shocker said:


> Missy that is fantastic that you got to have some time with your daughter, I cant imagine how difficult it must be having another child to look after when your so ill, she must be delighted getting a new brother or sister!

I've been lucky Shocker that my mum is retired and has been taking care of her when my husband's at work. She is such a good little thing though. She is a wee ray of sunshine in these dark days. She comes in for a cuddle every morning and says 'you not feel well mummy?' I just say 'no but I'll be ok soon' She'll say 'I'll kiss you better' and proceeds to kiss my tummy. She's only 2 bless her but she's so sweet. In some ways HG is easier to deal with psychologically this time round because now I can see the end result if that makes sense. Is this your first Shocker? Xx


----------



## shocker

Aww thats great that your mum is looking after her and so so sweet that she was kissing your tummy! I had a mc but never had HG with that pregnancy, OH originally wanted us to try immediately after for another but ive told him theres no way! We've agreed that we will think it over for a while and consider adoption first as i am genuinely terrified of falling pregnant after this baby is here. I have so much respect and admiration for people who can do it a second time, im hoping that with a bit of time i will get a rose tinted memory of everything and it wont be such a big fear


----------



## missy1

Shocker I'm sorry you had a mc. I can understand you not wanting to go through pregnancy again, especially as you have had it really bad what with being hospitalised and I've just seen on your ticker that your 32 weeks so that is a very long time to suffer. With my daughter I was well again by 18 weeks but even so I was scared to get pregnant again but after a few years had passed I definitely forgot how bad it actually was and I believed that maybe I wouldn't get it twice :-/ The desire for another child became so strong that I think I convinced myself that my HG hadn't really been that bad. I know now that I'm done at 2. I'll never go through this again and a few weeks ago I had some bleeding and thought I might have been having a mc and I had made my mind up that that was it. If I was losing this baby then my daughter would be an only child. Everything turned out ok and we got to see the heartbeat in a scan but I totally know where you're coming from. Can you imagine if every woman suffered from HG? There would be a huge decline in the population lol x


----------



## Micha2

Hi again girls :)

Andrea I was only off work 9 weeks & mine was still hg. Admittedly i wasnt ALL better by the time i went back when about 15wks but gradually got better & better & got through the days. 

Have u ladies tried zofran (aka ondansetron)? Thats what i was on and yes i still felt crap but it did keep me out of hospital this time. Also, and sorry if ive said this before, but a combination of 25mg vitamin B6 + 1/2 a restavit (unisom) before bed allowed me decent nights sleep. As opposed to waking up vomitting!
I know it sux having to pump yourself full of drugs in pregnancy, but we just have to do what we have to do. 

I too had quite an unsympathetic dr with my first 2 hg pregnancies. Him & the mudwife would just kind of laugh & say welcome to pregnancy. I did literally years of research before i dared go for no.3! Sadly no.3 & 4 didnt work out so this is technically no. 5 for me!

Thinking of you all. Stay strong xo


----------



## missy1

Hi Micha I asked my doc about vitamin B6 as I had read so much about it helping but she said she had never heard of it being used for pregnancy related sickness and told me not to take it. I think it's more widely used in the US and not so much in the UK. I would still like to try it though as I know so many women have had good results with it. 
How many do you take a day?


----------



## mummySS

They dont tend to prescribe zofran here as it's so expensive, plus they haven't done enough medical studies on it here (which is crap because of course it's fine as so many US ladies take it). Bet Kate got her hands on some zofran! 

Missy and others i know exactly what you mean about feeling guilty about your other kids. I feel terrible for Leo and he's watched so much TV lately i worry what's happening to his brain. I usually work full time (when i'm not signed off) so he actually has paid-for childcare 4 days a week (and my mum watches him the other day) so he's taken care of during the day. Mornings, evenings and weekends are hard though. 

I said the same thing to my DH last week - if heaven forbid something were to happen to this baby, Leo will be an only child. i cannot go through this again... For me too the desire to have a second baby was so strong. But I could come to terms with Leo being an only child. He has cousins close in age so he'd be close to them.


----------



## Aaisrie

I'm on zofran 3x a day, same as I was on the whole of my last pg...

Are you not on it Simmy??


----------



## mummySS

Nope, I asked for it and they said no! you're lucky eve.


----------



## shocker

Go back and ask for it again hun!!! I have been on it for a few weeks and its made a massive difference for me, the main reason i was so ill last week was because my zofran prescription ran out while i was in hospital for an infection and the hospital didnt have any as it is so expensive and very rarely given to pregnant women in the uk and ireland so there was a delay in getting it while they rang my own doctors and also sorted out funding. I've gotten a lot of comments from doctors,consultants,midwives and pharmacists about how there arent enough studies and basically that i shouldnt take it, but in fairness its the most common treatment for HG in america and surely if even one woman had a bad reaction it would be all over the net! I feel better now than i have my entire pregnancy, people have been telling me all week how much healthier i look after my latest lot of fluids and the zofran!


----------



## mummySS

Willdo thanks for the advice! I couldn't get a docs appt until 28th Dec :dohh: so I will ask then!


----------



## Squishy1982

I would be getting an emergency appt. I moaned that I couldn't get an appt so they did a phone consultation instead. xx


----------



## Cetarari

The docs won't give me any more Cyclazine (I was on 3 a day) since I'm 'close' now (^ wks if I go to term) so I am ekeing out what


----------



## shocker

Cetarari said:


> The docs won't give me any more Cyclazine (I was on 3 a day) since I'm 'close' now (^ wks if I go to term) so I am ekeing out what

Wtf??! Im so sorry docs can be such morons!! Mine tried to take me off tablets aswell as she said since i was further along i should be fine so i went and delayed my morning tablet and spent an hour being sick in a bucket in her waiting room and office. She soon changed her tune! I'd go back if i were you, your going to need to build your strength up for labour so being without them now is total madness, how are you supposed to do the most physically challenging thing of your life when your feeling sick and weak!


----------



## Squishy1982

I think it is awful that they have refused you more meds! It doesn't matter if you are 14 or 34 weeks, if you need them you need them! Hope they sort you out x


----------



## Aaisrie

Simmy they wouldn't give it to me until I'd tried alllll the other meds first and kept landing in hospital. My GP refused to prescribe zofran too, it was the hospital gave it to me on my.... 4th admission? The last time. The only reason I got it straight away this time is because I was able to tell them my history last time. My GP will be well pissed because its so expensive but I don't care. I actually ATE DINNER last night!! I was refluxy after, like vomit in my mouth but it wasn't strong enough to make me hurl I was able to reswallow... That sounds so gross l


----------



## mummySS

Lol quite gross Eve but only a fellow HG sufferer will get it lol! What did you eat for dinner out of interest?

Yes I think that's why they're not giving me zofran, because I tried various types of meds and the metoclopramide works relatively well for me, well at least it stops me throwing up as much. Still feel sick 24/7 though :(


----------



## Micha2

Im in Australia not US. My Dr never told me about B6+unisom combo but like i said i did a lot (years) of research on hg before getting pregnant again & so parts of my hg care i took into my own hands. I also did lots of preventative things before i got pregnant, but none of that worked.
As for zofran, I got myself a great GP & got a prescription before even trying to conceive. Its very expensive here & I spent a LOT of money on it. Later in my hg journey i found out i could get it much cheaper through the hospital but the stupid hospital i was with would only let you have 2days worth. I then changed hospitals & was getting I think 20days worth at a time much cheaper! But by that time it wasnt long till i was improving.
My point is...you really do have to 'shop around' to get the best care you need. Which isnt easy when just getting in the car is a major hurdle! But its worth it.

We can only dream of the day the medical profession finally understand this horrible illness and support us hg girls with the care & compassion we need!

For those of you worried about toddlers, please dont feel guilty. They wont even remember this short time in their lives where mummy wasnt herself & i promise they wont be scarred from watching extra tv etc. My son was 2 when i went through hg with my Second & he's now 12.


----------



## mummySS

Thanks micha, words well said. You did the right thing to shop around. It's true, when you're in your deepest darkest HG you just feel like the world could swallow you up and you wouldn't care. But it makes sense to try to get the best care.


----------



## CarliCareBear

aw, all of you ladies- i am so sorry for you! zofran is extremely expensive here as well, but nothing like what you all pay and doctors prescribe it constantly for "morning sickness" and HG. it's so not fair to you guys. 
zofran was the only medicine prescribed by a doctor that kept me from throwing up all day (40mg going 24/7 through my port)- but i was even still debilitated, so it is far from a cure. 

i'm just gonna be straight up and say BY FAR the best medication i found was medical marijuana. it's the only thing that stopped be from losing weight. doctors had been pushing TPN on me for months until i tried mmj and it worked. i know it's nontraditional but if that is an option for any of you i recommend it. i could never have gotten through my pregnancy without it. 

i never thought i would say that but those who have HG understand how dark and awful it can get. it's a desperate place. i would lick a toad if it worked! 

micha- does your son remember much of it? i've always wanted more than one but my HG seriously played games with my life- i worry about the effect it could have on me and my LO. that must be hard, you all are brave!

hugsXx


----------



## missy1

Is medical marijuana in tablet form? I have heard of other people using it. It's no different to any other drug when it is used for medical purposes. I doubt my doc would prescribe that though. 
I feel as though HG is playing tricks on me now. Yesterday I felt pretty good from about 12 noon and I even had half a sandwich! So I got overly ambitious and drove to the supermarket - big mistake! I felt dreadful by the time I got out the car and had to drive straight home and straight into bed. It wasn't like this with my daughter. My HG then was intense but once it was gone it didn't creep back up on me. 
Christmas isn't going to be much fun this year ladies eh? What are you all going to do? My mum & dad are coming over and my mum will do Christmas dinner for them and my DH and LO. At least they will have a nice time, well I suppose it's not huge fun for them when I'm lying in the other room. I'm sure my two year old will be fine, enjoying her toys and seeing her gran & grandpa x


----------



## Aaisrie

mummySS said:


> Lol quite gross Eve but only a fellow HG sufferer will get it lol! What did you eat for dinner out of interest?
> 
> Yes I think that's why they're not giving me zofran, because I tried various types of meds and the metoclopramide works relatively well for me, well at least it stops me throwing up as much. Still feel sick 24/7 though :(

I can only stomach "proper" food ATM like vege, potatoes etc.
The zofran won't stop the nausea either so if the metrochlorpramide works for you the zofran probably won't make any difference other than having up take lax to stop the constipation that you get with zofran?


----------



## Aaisrie

My daughter was 18mo ish and was just over 2 when Atticus was born. She walked round with a sick bowl for a few months after he was born and want to lay on the sofa like mama but I don't think she remembers it now, she's nearly 4.


----------



## girlinyork

Sorry to interrupt, but can anyone help this lady? I wasn't sure what to suggest :(

https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/gestational-complications/1595271-please-somebody-help-me.html


----------



## Micha2

Thanks for passing this on girlinyork. I hope we can help this poor lady. Sometimes it helps just knowing youre not alone, as HG can be a very lonely place.

PLEASE do not feel guilty for taking the medication. Your body needs it right now more than it doesnt need it, if that makes sense.
I know it sux being n hospital but you need to accept that right now it might be the best place for you. You can be closely monitored & they can give you ondansetron through a drip. The main thing right now is to be able to keep hydrated, and it sounds like thats not possible on your own at home at he moment.
I dont want to give you false hope, but ive had hg several times now (yep im crazy!) and with all the hg did ease up significantly around 14-16weeks. I hope & pray youll get some relief too.
I cant suggest different drugs etc cause it sounds like theyre doing everything they can. For me there was no cure for the nausea. But this pregnancy i took ondansetron during the day and at night vitamin B6+unisom (aka restavit). It reduced my vomiting compared to my other pregnancies, to the point that i was able to stay out of hospital.
We are certainly all here for you on this site, any time you need us, even just to complain. We are all either where you are or have been there, so we completely understand.
Big (((hugs)))!!!


----------



## mummySS

missy1 said:


> Christmas isn't going to be much fun this year ladies eh? What are you all going to do? My mum & dad are coming over and my mum will do Christmas dinner for them and my DH and LO. At least they will have a nice time, well I suppose it's not huge fun for them when I'm lying in the other room. I'm sure my two year old will be fine, enjoying her toys and seeing her gran & grandpa x

We're going round to my sister's who lives around the corner. She has 2 year old twins who Leo loves playing with. Will be great fun for the kids but I will probably be holed up in a room upstairs trying to avoid cooking smells - similar to you! I had a rubbish Xmas two years ago when pregnant with Leo too. But at least this year I get to see the look on his little face :)


----------



## shocker

Had 5 days of just nausea, no vomiting, it was so lovely, i felt so much healthier than i have this entire pregnancy and everyone kept telling me how much better i looked. Then today i fought soooo hard against the nausea, staying totally still afraid to move, ended up spending 2 hours on the bathroom floor and felt like my insides were being torn apart :cry: Have to be at the hospital first thing for an appointment with my consultant and dont know if im gonna be able to keep it together, im going to ask them about induction once hes full term, i know its terrible and babies should come when theyre ready but i just cant do it, i dont care if people think im horrible and selfish im just not strong enough i cant do this for any longer than i need to and i need to know theres an end in sight, something to focus on :( They probably wont do it but i need to ask because i really cant face getting so dehydrated again :(


----------



## mummySS

shocker said:


> Had 5 days of just nausea, no vomiting, it was so lovely, i felt so much healthier than i have this entire pregnancy and everyone kept telling me how much better i looked. Then today i fought soooo hard against the nausea, staying totally still afraid to move, ended up spending 2 hours on the bathroom floor and felt like my insides were being torn apart :cry: Have to be at the hospital first thing for an appointment with my consultant and dont know if im gonna be able to keep it together, im going to ask them about induction once hes full term, i know its terrible and babies should come when theyre ready but i just cant do it, i dont care if people think im horrible and selfish im just not strong enough i cant do this for any longer than i need to and i need to know theres an end in sight, something to focus on :( They probably wont do it but i need to ask because i really cant face getting so dehydrated again :(

Honey, you are amazing to have got to where you are, you're by no means horrible and selfish, I completely understand you wanting this to end sooner rather than later! My LO was 16 days late and I wouldn't want anyone to go through that. Must have been lovely to have the 5 vomit free days... Just try to sip whatever fizzy drink you can muster, lucozade whatever, i know it's hard... You are SO SO close hun, you've been through the hardest times and you're so nearly there... Big hugs to you, hang in there. I wish I could help more. XXX


----------



## mummySS

Hmmm... does the duchess really have hyperemesis...?? How the hell is she presenting an award at Sports Personality of the Year? ISn't she worried she'll barf on stage? Or is she on some wonderdrug that we dont know about?? LOL


----------



## missy1

mummySS said:


> Hmmm... does the duchess really have hyperemesis...?? How the hell is she presenting an award at Sports Personality of the Year? ISn't she worried she'll barf on stage? Or is she on some wonderdrug that we dont know about?? LOL

I couldn't believe my eyes when I saw her presenting at those awards! I said there is no way you can get over hyperemesis that quickly, she must only be about 10 weeks. How could you get up on a stage in front of all those people and be bothered to have your hair and makeup done if you feel the way we do? X


----------



## mummySS

Exactly! Erm, she's meant to be raising awareness of how difficult HG is!!


----------



## Squishy1982

Morning ladies, hope you are all coping today.
Did anyone find that anti sickness tablets made them feel worse? I am on my 3rd lot of tablets and am still being sick but the nausea is so so much worse.

I am trying not to moan too much, this baby can throw what it likes at me, one of my birth group friends had her twins at 23 weeks. 1lb 6 and 1lb 3. they are doing as well as possible.


----------



## shocker

Thank you so much, i didnt even get a chance to discuss induction with my consultant im dehydrated again so she admitted me and i cried my eyes out, my consultant came and had a chat with me and i explained why i was crying andthat im just so exhausted i dont lnow how im going to have any energy left for labor. Shes going to discuss it with the other consultants and we'll discuss options tomorrow


----------



## mummySS

Aww shocker :hugs: was the consultant sypmathetic? I really hope so! During my last preg I was so exhausted from the sickness i ended up having a c section (well there were other reasons for that too) but perhaps for you it would be no bad thing? 

Are you back on the IV then? Hopefully that'll give you a bit of energy my love. xx

Squishy hope your friend's twins are ok. they can work miracles these days. Some anti sickness meds did make the nausea worse for me, yes. But i dont know if that's cos they just didn't work and it was just normal nausea if that makes sense.


----------



## CarliCareBear

i was wondering the same thing about kate... it does seem a little odd- but then again she is getting probably the best treatment available and also could have a more mild case. 

as far as the medical mj goes- i live in a state that is mmj friendly (actually we just recently legalized it here for recreational use for the first time in the US and will tax it like alcohol). so after absolutely nothing else worked my OB just said to do whatever worked and what i was comfortable with. you can get it in pill form but i mostly got it in the form of oil so i could put it in my ensures. it was the ONLY drug that stopped me from losing so much weight and i know of lots of other ladies who have said the same thing and used it without an RX.

shocker- don't feel bad about getting an induction!! i was so conflicted about inducing my daughter at 38 weeks because everyone kept telling me about how babies need to cook longer- but i couldn't take it anymore and my doctors 100% agreed it was the safest thing for both of us. It was 100% the right decision. don't guilt yourself- you've been sick for almost a year!!!! it's amazing that we don't cut them out of ourselves sooner. :haha:


----------



## Squishy1982

Kate looked a bit out of it to me to be honest, I would hate the pressure of being in the public eye and having to deal with it xx


----------



## shocker

yup back on the IVs and getting anti sickness injections on top of my zofran and zantac, all the bruises on my backside have decided to join forces to make one massive bruise haha and my IV is icey cold so my hands frozen but feeling so much better knowing i might actually have a date tomorrow i asked them if they would sterilise me at the same time but they refused because of my age, i had a feeling they would :( they did say i could get a mirena coil at my 6 week appointment and they said it actually had a higher success rate than having tubes tied so twas reassuring. 

thank you carli i have no doubt the thought wouldve crossed my mind if i had to go any longer! they asked if i had any preferances for the birth and i said at this pont you can take him out through my nostril so long as he gets out safe and well i really dont care!


----------



## Aaisrie

Eugh poor you shocker :( hope you get sorted soon!!

Simmy I'm thinking one of those SARS masks migh be good for Christmas cooking smells!! 

Feeling rough today - hate ptyalism... It's really bad today and I've a friends wedding to go to. At least she knows and is sympathetic to my HG so if I have to leave she'd understand.


----------



## shocker

How did the wedding go Aaisrie?

Well theyre upping my dosages and adding losec, i think its pointless at this stage, little man is now 4lb 11oz and no longer breech! Theyre going to review my induction date every week depending on how things are going but said if things go to plan they will induce at 39 weeks, they originally said 37 so im a little upset but she said that will be the main plan and we'll see how things are each week


----------



## Squishy1982

I take it that some of you lovely ladies work, how have your work been with you?

I know they can not touch you for pregnancy related sickness but I have got a meeting at work tomorrow to discuss my absence. I have been off since mid sept so around 13 weeks at the mo and can see no end in sight at the mo.

My sickness is nowhere near as bad as some of you girls and I have managed to avoid being admitted so far but its continuous and absolutely no pattern. 
They want me to do a phased return to work, i e 2 hours a day to start but I have no idea how I would cope. Luckily I get 6 months full pay so don't have the money issues to worry about.

I have had 2 home visits since being off and I have no idea what they are expecting me to say when they know that my situation hasn't changed.

Hope you ladies are feeling a bit better xx


----------



## missy1

Squishy1982 said:


> I take it that some of you lovely ladies work, how have your work been with you?
> 
> I know they can not touch you for pregnancy related sickness but I have got a meeting at work tomorrow to discuss my absence. I have been off since mid sept so around 13 weeks at the mo and can see no end in sight at the mo.
> 
> My sickness is nowhere near as bad as some of you girls and I have managed to avoid being admitted so far but its continuous and absolutely no pattern.
> They want me to do a phased return to work, i e 2 hours a day to start but I have no idea how I would cope. Luckily I get 6 months full pay so don't have the money issues to worry about.
> 
> I have had 2 home visits since being off and I have no idea what they are expecting me to say when they know that my situation hasn't changed.
> 
> Hope you ladies are feeling a bit better xx

Hi, don't let them intimidate you into going back before you're ready. All that phased back return nonsense, you know when you're ready and it might be never. Why do they think that 2 hours a day is any easier than 8? It's not if you are an HG sufferer. You still have to get up early put a face on in between the vomiting and get in a car or public transport and get there and back. Your work sound quite like my employer although this time round they have left me alone and not bothered me - so far. I've been signed off for 8 weeks and will not go back until I am 100%. My work like to act like the kind concerned employer 'is there anything we can do for you etc?' when the truth is they can't wait to get you in for an absence management meeting as soon as you have returned and explain how if bad absence continues it could lead to disciplinary action and even dismissal. I just let them read their script and nod politely but I don't spend a second worrying about it. My doc has signed me off and there is nothing they can do. 
It's maybe a bit easier for me to fade into the background as I work for a massive company and I can be pretty anonymous. I've never even met my manager and in fact I've had about 5 different managers this year! 
Just look out for yourself first and foremost and don't go be bullied into going back too soon hun xxx


----------



## Squishy1982

missy1 said:


> Squishy1982 said:
> 
> 
> I take it that some of you lovely ladies work, how have your work been with you?
> 
> I know they can not touch you for pregnancy related sickness but I have got a meeting at work tomorrow to discuss my absence. I have been off since mid sept so around 13 weeks at the mo and can see no end in sight at the mo.
> 
> My sickness is nowhere near as bad as some of you girls and I have managed to avoid being admitted so far but its continuous and absolutely no pattern.
> They want me to do a phased return to work, i e 2 hours a day to start but I have no idea how I would cope. Luckily I get 6 months full pay so don't have the money issues to worry about.
> 
> I have had 2 home visits since being off and I have no idea what they are expecting me to say when they know that my situation hasn't changed.
> 
> Hope you ladies are feeling a bit better xx
> 
> Hi, don't let them intimidate you into going back before you're ready. All that phased back return nonsense, you know when you're ready and it might be never. Why do they think that 2 hours a day is any easier than 8? It's not if you are an HG sufferer. You still have to get up early put a face on in between the vomiting and get in a car or public transport and get there and back. Your work sound quite like my employer although this time round they have left me alone and not bothered me - so far. I've been signed off for 8 weeks and will not go back until I am 100%. My work like to act like the kind concerned employer 'is there anything we can do for you etc?' when the truth is they can't wait to get you in for an absence management meeting as soon as you have returned and explain how if bad absence continues it could lead to disciplinary action and even dismissal. I just let them read their script and nod politely but I don't spend a second worrying about it. My doc has signed me off and there is nothing they can do.
> It's maybe a bit easier for me to fade into the background as I work for a massive company and I can be pretty anonymous. I've never even met my manager and in fact I've had about 5 different managers this year!
> Just look out for yourself first and foremost and don't go be bullied into going back too soon hun xxxClick to expand...

Thank you hun, I know that they can not discipline me for pregnancy related sick. I think I am going to phone my manager in the morning and tell her I can't make it in (its a 20 minute drive on 70 roads and with my dizziness I really don't want to risk it.) I have kept nothing down today so am dreading tomorrow.

I will go in for a meeting in the new year if I can, my latest note doesn't run out until 8th Jan so don't see why I should have to go back in before then, even just for a meeting. All I want to do is concentrate on travelling to 4hr journey to Birmingham on Saturday. 
I agree with you about the phased return. I may use it to my advantage if I do go back as I intend to use my remaining holiday and next years allocation before maternity so could finish at 33 weeks


----------



## mummySS

Squishy, they cannot make you come in for a meeting when you're signed off sick, especially with such a tough journey. How stressful will that be and it'll set you back with the HG too - just not worth it! Tell them you can do the meeting over the phone but you're too sick to do it in person! Don't let them intimidate you into coming back. I made this mistake during my last pregnancy, my job was so stressful and busy that I couldn't sign myself off. I worked my butt off from home the entire pregnancy, and guess what, they made me redundant while i was on mat leave. It's just not worth risking your health for large companies that dont really give a toss. 

This time round, work have been keeping in touch with me (over the phone) every couple of weeks, which they have to do from an HR standpoint, but they have just been asking how i'm feeling and i've been very non-committal as to when I might feel better - I mean i wish i could say 'next week i'll be better', but clearly that's not how it works. I also work for a big company and get 6 months sick pay so i'm going to take as long as i need. Please, don't make the same mistake I did last time round. It doesn't get you anywhere...


----------



## Aaisrie

Shocker the wedding went okay, I had to run out right after the ceremony but I didn't pike during the ceremony!! Fortunately I took my zofran then and it stayed down so I started feeling a little better. Just sucks to not be able to enjoy stuff


----------



## mummySS

Eve i remember going to a wedding last time round when I was about 7 weeks and no one knew - it was a nightmare! I spent more time in the toilets than at the wedding, and had to leave when the meal came out. I shouldn't have bothered going - sounds like you did a lot better than me (I wasn't on meds as at that point i had no idea what HG was!).


----------



## CarliCareBear

Congrats!! If it makes you feel any better I was totally sick for my wedding too. I had (and still have) some bad stomach issues even before HG- It was a sunrise wedding and i was puking all morning- walked down the isle and then passed out from phenegren and missed the reception. haha, it was the best day ever- but it sucks to not really enjoy it... 
And now every time I talk about with family they say, "yeah it was amazing, sorry you we're sick". :dohh:


----------



## Aaisrie

Simmy there is no way I could have even gotten dressed without the zofran!!!! Don't know how you did that last time tbh!!!!

Carli it was a friends wedding and I'd promised her I'd be there.


----------



## Squishy1982

I cancelled my meeting at work, she is going to ring me for a chat tomorrow instead x


----------



## mummySS

Not sure how I managed to be honest Eve... 

Carli omg that must have been so tough!!

Squishy good call cancelling your meeting!


----------



## Squishy1982

haha!! sorry girls but have to have a bit of a rant/gloat!
As you know I have been off sick for 14 weeks with severe sickness, I have just had a phone meeting with my senior manager and she tried to tell me that they can invoke my maternity leave early from 29 weeks if I am still off sick. It felt bloody wonderful to tell someone who used to be the attendance manager that actually no, you can't. I can take maternity from 29 weeks but you can't force me on to maternity unless I am off sick with a pregnancy related illness in the last 4 weeks before my due date!
She also tried to tie this sick in with previous instances of sick which they can not do as they can not use pregnancy related sick against you in any way! Ha ha it felt sooooooooooooo good!!


----------



## Aaisrie

Yay squishy!!!


----------



## missy1

That's fab. Good on you for knowing your facts! X


----------



## mummySS

Great for you! And how cheeky of them to try it on!


----------



## CarliCareBear

oh- that's good that it was your friends wedding and not yours! :haha: that still totally stinks though, i wish you could have had an easier time but kudos for being so brave to go at all. It seemed like any event like that caused me so much anxiety when I had HG- it's so hard to be confident about going out to places when you are looking for the trash the whole time just in case you hurl!

that's awesome squishy! nicely done. 


hope you all are hanging in there Xx


----------



## Aaisrie

Carli it's even better when all your friends tell you that you look like trash!!!! Seriously everyone I see is either "you've lost loads of weight" or "you look rough"
WHAT DID YOU THINK ID LOOK LIKE!!!!


----------



## missy1

Hey ladies, 
I just wanted to say I'm thinking of you all today and hope you are not feeling too horrendous. Merry Christmas anyway and just think - next Christmas we will be back to normal! Lots of love xxxxxxx


----------



## mummySS

Hey everyone, I've been thinking of you all too, have felt pretty horrendous today but still managed to enjoy parts of the day - the highlight was seeing Leo open his presents and managing to eat part of a turkey sandwich! Absolutely exhausted though. 

Hope you all managed to get through the day - having HG at christmastime sucks but I'm already planning how much I'm going to eat next year ;)


----------



## Aaisrie

exhausTed!!
managed to eat a little and had a pretty good day until hubby gave me alcohol instead of schlor to drink. really feel like I'm gonna hurl


----------



## shocker

Hope everyone had a good one! Discharged myself for xmas and tried super hard to stay hydrated but spent all christmas eve and morning being sick so OH had to carry me down to the christmas tree (no mean feat trust me!) we were about to admit defeat and head back when i had some toast and ot stayd down at lunchtime so we endes up getting to spend it at home it was so so lovely despite everytging, OH was amazing and my family did their best to help out, it felt like a christmas miracle after the way the morning had gone!


----------



## Aaisrie

I'm so glad things went okay for you and that you got your Christmas miracle!


----------



## mummySS

So glad you got to spend christmas at home shocker! How're you feeling today? Hope you've not been too sick my love. xx


----------



## Cetarari

Sick 4 times since 2am, I'm guessing at 36 weeks I'm chucking until I deliver! Glad you managed to spend Christmas at home Shocker, was actually a pretty good day for me (only sick once) but I guess I'm all back to normal now! The lack of sleep and constant sickness (31ish weeks now) is getting me down a bit, not long now though!


----------



## Micha2

Just want to say well done to u amazing ladies who are now 30+ weeks still fighting the battle with hg. I am 30 weeks today but haven't had hg since about 16ish weeks (sorry). I take my hat off to you ladies. I know its not your choice to have it but you've made the choice every single day to keep going. 
Ive had 3 christmases all up where i had hg (not this past one though) & so i know too well how hard it is trying to put on a brave face and get through the day for your kids and for everyone else.
I pray you all have the most amazing smooth deliveries as you SO deserve it! You are just around the corner now from holding your little ones and saying goodbye forever to this rotten illness!
As a bit of hope, i have heard of ladies with hg who at least get the last 2-3 weeks "off" so i pray that will be you.
Ive also read that much of the time, even if the hg lasts until delivery it is gone the moment you deliver. As the placenta leaves your body so do all them nasty hormones that are making u so sick! Just think what a new woman you will soon feel!


----------



## missy1

I am actually starting to feel better now (touch wood). It seems to be turning into normal morning sickness now at 14 weeks. Don't get me wrong I would still say I am unwell and feeling like shit and sick every day but after 1-2pm I can get out for a short while and eat some stuff although I wouldn't say I'm enjoying any foods at all but it's still better than those weeks of hell lying in bed so sick and unable to do anything. I'm still with you ladies and will never forget how awful HG is but this is the last baby for me. 
I went round to my brothers house on boxing day to give the kids their presents. My brothers MIL was there and she is usually a lovely woman. She said oh I heard you're pregnant again congratulations etc, have you been keeping well? I said no I've been really sick, all day every day, she said oh like royal Kate? and my mum said yes, hyperemesis, she has the same thing, and she was like oh that's a shame but I was thinking how back in the day, we just had to get on with it, no hospital or anti sickness meds for us, I was really sick with my two but still had to go to work and get on with things. So you can imagine my face at this point. Luckily my mum butted in and saved me the hassle of an argument. My mum was like well you must have had regular morning sickness if you were able to go to work, if you had been as unwell as her you would have been unable to go to work or 'get on with things' and like many other women would have become dehydrated and ending up in hospital. But she just sort of glazed over and nodded, and you know she was thinking yeah right - whatever. The ignorance on HG really annoys me. Anyway sorry ladies, rant over xxxxx


----------



## shocker

Missy thats so annoying! It infuriates me so much when people dismiss hyperemesis or act as though your weak for not 'getting on with it', so many people have said to me "oh i had that" and im looking at them thinking no you bloody well didnt you had morning sickness so stop telling me how you could do this and that! Im glad your mum stood up for you and delighted to hear its easing off for you! :happydance:

Cetari I totally sympathise, getting to the end of pregnancy is hard enough without this on top of everything im not surprised your feeling down! We're nearly there (as much as people saying that drives me mad sometimes it is true!) and by february we should both be snuggling our gorgeous little babies :)

MummySS im ok, readmitted but happy to have had christmas at home at least! How are you?


----------



## missy1

I know Shocker it's really annoying. Glad you got home for Christmas. I really feel for you still so ill at this late stage. I hope the next few weeks go as quickly as possible for you, sending big hugs xxxxx


----------



## Aaisrie

I'm back in again, vomiting for the last 2 days got brought back in last night. The girl next to me has it.. With twins bless her


----------



## shocker

Aww aaisrie i'd LOVE to have it with twins, then i'd not have two for the sickness of 1 hahaha! How are you doing? Feeling better i hope? Im on my 6th bag of fluids and been getting zofran infusions and i know i look like rubbish but im starting to feel like superwoman! I kept two meals down today :happydance: The doctor came round and said at this point they may just keep me in til hes born, they could let me out for a few hours during the day and then bring me back in the evenings to give me fluids overnight and infusions, im talking to the consultant monday about it but it means i get out for a few hours tomorrow and could mean no more stress for these last few weeks!


----------



## Aaisrie

That would be amazing shocker and at least then you wouldn't have to go through the cycles!!!
Still 4+ here, on my 5th bag and have so far managed a glass of juice and hoping I can manage dinner!


----------



## shocker

Will keep everything crossed you get some rest tonight and dinner stays put!! nothing better than starting to feel human again after a rough few days as annoying as the hospital trips are they really are worth it :hugs:


----------



## Lea83

Hi everyone, I've come to join you if that's ok.

We had our son in 2010 and I was poorly with him. Throwing up until 8 months, don't ask me how I did it but I managed to stay out of hospital despite being sick 6 - 10 times a day. We had a miscarriage about 6 months after that with our 2nd pregnancy. I threw up constantly for the 4 months I stayed pregnant. It was slightly worse in terms of sickness than when I had our son. We are pregnant again and due in July 2013. I am nearly 12 weeks and am so ill I just despair. I've had 3 hospital admissions so far, I've had 5 different types of anti sickness tablets, 3 types of anti sickness IV infusions and 3 different types of anti sickness injections. Ondansatron (zofran) is the only thing that works but I mean only marginally. The tablets slightly reduce the vomiting but doesn't stop it, and certainly doesn't in any way stop the constant all day nausea. I've lost over a stone and am only a slim build to start with. To cap it off the constant dehydration has given me a urine infection which I've started yet more tablets for. Im also on laxatives because of the ondansatron. I also struggle to take my pregnacare because taking tablets makes me sick and I have to take so many everyday. Everything makes me sick, every sight and smell of food, smells of people smells of everything sets me off. This is hyperemesis hell.

We had a scan at 8 weeks and saw the heartbeat which helped give me a boost but in all honesty im so down and depressed. Partner is currently back and forth between here and another country so my parents had to care for our son for over 5 weeks because I was totally unable to. He's back now for 3 weeks so things are a bit easier and thankfully crossing countries ends for him end of January. I am so sad I hardly get to spend time with our son he is only 2, nearly 3. I am basically bed bound because of this illness and how weak and sick I am 24/7. I am with him everyday but just stuck in bed feeling wretched unable to play or do anything to join in with him. I got home from my last admission just in time for xmas thankfully. We had all the family here so I didn't have to lift a finger. I forced myself to stay out of bed so I could see my son enjoy xmas day but it was so hard. It was awful actually I was desperate for my bed all day.

We have our next scan on Wednesday so hoping that will go ok and ill get another boost. Anyway, that's my story. Sorry to all you girls suffering similar stories, I feel so sad and jealous when I see healthy happy pregnant women all glowing and smiling and I can't understand why every pregnancy I've had has been marred with extreme sickness. It sucks the happiness out of you and your pregnancy. Sorry that I wrote so much, think I needed to get that off my chest.


----------



## missy1

Aw Lea83 you poor thing. Don't be sorry, it does you good to get it off your chest and share how you've been feeling with people who know exactly what you're going through. 
My life has taken a similar path to yours pregnancy wise. Had my first daughter in 2010 and was really ill with her till 18 weeks but didn't have any anti sickness meds because at the time I had very little support from my GP and I didn't really know there was a condition called hyperemesis. After my daughter was born though I did a lot of research into the condition and became angry at how I was dismissed from my GP's office with the words 'women have been having babies for years' still ringing in my ears. I knew I would get the proper support if I ever became pregnant again (which I didn't want to for quite a long time) I changed GP and I am now 14 weeks pregnant and this time I was given cyclizine but like you they helped me slightly but I still felt like hell for weeks and weeks. 
You are much worse than me, being admitted to hospital etc it sounds like you have had a hell of a time. It's just awful isn't it. I understand how you feel about not spending time with your son. My mum had been taking care of my daughter full time while my husband was at work and I felt guilty like I was a bad mummy but it's crazy because they are well looked after and will never remember this time anyway. 
I agree with you about feeling jealous of women who are blooming or are feeling perfectly healthy. It's not that I would wish any sickness on them, it's just hard when you look at some women sailing through it and you feel so miserable. I remember lying in bed for weeks crying and asking my husband 'why me?' 
I can only imagine how hard it must have been for you to have suffered so badly last year with HG then to miscarry. It must have been really awful for you. 
This time round I have noticed an improvement in the past week or two. I have managed to eat a bit more and look after my daughter. I still feel like crap, knackered and nauseous most of the day but able to function a bit better. 
I'm keeping my fingers crossed for you that you are going to get some relief soon. I just wish there was some miracle cure for this awful condition xxxx


----------



## Aaisrie

On bag 8 of fluids but my ketones are coming down!!! Hoping I can get home tomorrow!!!


----------



## Lea83

Thank you Missy for your reply. Its horrible to see other people suffering hyperemesis but at the same time its a comfort to hear from other people who can relate to what you are going through. The condition is so little understood, it drives me mad that so many people haven't even heard of it, let alone understand it. Of course I hadn't heard of it until I had my son. Its frustrating.

My first admission I begged for ondansatron thru my IV but they wanted to try so much other stuff first. Id read online about how much better it was thru IV. My second admission they finally gave me it and it helped quite a bit. I felt better kept some food down. Wasn't long before I was back in for my third admission and they gave me it again and I just carried on vomiting. I cried and cried and made them let me go. Its bad enough not being able to do anything with my son when im at home but being away from him in hospital when the medicines arent even working is just too much. Is so disheartening to go through so many types of medicine and all of them defeated. You are right tho, both your daughter and my son are at an age where they won't remember. He isn't affected by me being in bed, he stays busy with daddy and his grandparents, he runs in and out of my bedroom to show me what toys he's playing with or what he's been doing.

Aaisrie hope you get out soon. Bags and bags of fluids are a nightmare. They make me feel better but then you end up needing to pee constantly! It drives me mad! Where abouts in northern ireland are you? My partner is Irish we lived in southern ireland in cavan just below the border by enniskillen for 5 years. Hope you feel better soon. Hope everyone does, maybe one day they will find the miracle cure you mentioned missy!


----------



## Aaisrie

Thanks lea, I'm near newtownards! After 9 bags I'm finally getting home today! Can't wait to see my Kidlets!!!!


----------



## shocker

I live in the south aswell! in cork! So glad your getting home Aaisrie thats fantastic, it must be so hard being away from your kids hospitals are rubbish enough without that! 

Lea as missy said your son really wont remember and also your giving him a brother or sister that he'll have for life, its a very selfless thing to do and i am sure when he is old enough to understand how hard it has been he will understand the massive sacrifice your making :hugs:

Im feeling so much better today, there really is nothing better than iv zofran and a good rest, kept down my lunch and am feeling optimistic about today :)


----------



## Lea83

Shocker cork is somewhere I haven't been id love to though. I visited quite a few counties while I was livng in cavan but cork is somewhere I always fancied. Since my other half is Irish and our son half Irish we tend to be back and forth quite a lot so hopefully one day we'll get to visit.

Aaisrie glad you getting out, theres nothing worse than being stuck in hospital away from your children.

I can't tell you how nice it is to have found some people to talk to who totally understand your situation and can sympathise with what you are feeling and going through. I've been pretty much bed bound for 7 weeks now, only venturing out very occasionally (usually to be admitted to hospital lol) but we took the sprog to soft play for an hour and a half this morning. All I did was sit there and watch with jealousy while daddy and son ran around having a blast. It wore me out! How is that possible! All I did was sit on my bum! We went to the supermarket afterwards I knew I wasn't going to last my whole body had gone white as a sheet and I was feeling really ill and exhausted. I ended up having to stop and sit down cuz I couldn't carry on. Back at home now in bed but even tho its wiped me out I feel pleased when I've managed to get out for a little bit.

Managed to eat a little lunch today. Does anyone else feel like eating is a double edged sword? I really despise eating because I either throw it up or I don't throw up but it sits in my stomach like a huge stone brick for ages no matter how little I've eaten. I actually think that worse than throwing up straight away its so uncomfortable and a lot of the time it eventually leads to me throwing up an hour or so later. Anyone else get this?


----------



## Aaisrie

small world!! I have a friend who lives up here who's from cork but another online friends who lives on cape clear island!


----------



## Squishy1982

Hi girls, how are we all doing?

Shocker I am glad you got to be at home for Xmas.

Reading all of your stories makes me realise how lucky I am to have avoided being admitted.

I am still the same, have been poorly all over xmas but trying to put a brave face on things as people just don't understand and make me feel like I am over reacting. My brother actually laughed at me when I turned up at his on xmas day with a bin to be sick in as he thought I was trying to get attention, lovely eh!! Needless to say we came home from visiting my family in birmingham early as I just wanted my own bed and home. There is nothing worse than being sick in someone elses house.

Doctors note runs out on 8th so will be going back to get it extended as there is no way I can go back yet. 
My urine and bp have not been checked since before Christmas so looking forward to getting that checked. 

On a plus note we had our 20 week scan yesterday and found out we are having a girl, we are over the moon xx


----------



## Lea83

Hi squishy :winkwink:

Sorry your still feeling poorly at 20 weeks, its such a long slog isn't it. I was sick with our son til I was gone 8 months but this pregnancy is so much worse. I always wanted 3 children but I seriously think this will be our last.

That's awful that some of your family made you feel that way. Its so frustrating how little hyperemesis is understood. I think people who have never had it or really seen anyone else go through it have a hard time understanding what we go through. I also think there are a lot of people who just refuse to accept that pregnancy can make women so terribly ill, and think its all a big act. I totally understand why you went home your exactly right, when your ill nothing is good enough but your own bed.

Your 20 weeks now though you've gone really far! I can't wait to be that far were 12 weeks now and you have that exciting news that your expecting a lovely baby girl! We didn't find out with our son but we are pretty much set that we will find out this time to help him understand that a baby is coming along, he is only 2 nearly 3 and think he will relate more when he knows what it is. Although anytime we mention the baby he asks 'when is the boy coming?' so I think hes making his preference pretty clear lol!

Hope you start feeling better soon and congrats again on your little pink bundle :pink:

Xx


----------



## Squishy1982

Lea83 said:


> Hi squishy :winkwink:
> 
> Sorry your still feeling poorly at 20 weeks, its such a long slog isn't it. I was sick with our son til I was gone 8 months but this pregnancy is so much worse. I always wanted 3 children but I seriously think this will be our last.
> 
> That's awful that some of your family made you feel that way. Its so frustrating how little hyperemesis is understood. I think people who have never had it or really seen anyone else go through it have a hard time understanding what we go through. I also think there are a lot of people who just refuse to accept that pregnancy can make women so terribly ill, and think its all a big act. I totally understand why you went home your exactly right, when your ill nothing is good enough but your own bed.
> 
> Your 20 weeks now though you've gone really far! I can't wait to be that far were 12 weeks now and you have that exciting news that your expecting a lovely baby girl! We didn't find out with our son but we are pretty much set that we will find out this time to help him understand that a baby is coming along, he is only 2 nearly 3 and think he will relate more when he knows what it is. Although anytime we mention the baby he asks 'when is the boy coming?' so I think hes making his preference pretty clear lol!
> 
> Hope you start feeling better soon and congrats again on your little pink bundle :pink:
> 
> Xx

Thanks for the reply hun, it is so nice to be able to talk to people who understand. My mom said to me the one night "you aren't yourself at all are you bab?" of course i'm bloody not, I have been throwing my guts up for the last 14 weeks! DOH!!

My son is 4 in May when baby is due and said he wanted a sister so he is very excited although I think he finds it weird when we say your sister lol. Our son was a surprise but we also wanted the preperation element this time.

I am 22 weeks on Tuesday so only another week or so until I reach the point that I stopped feeling so rotten with my son and am praying that it will stop then this time too but as I feel so so much worse with this little madam I am not going to get my hopes up too much. 

Hope you start to feel better soon xx


----------



## Cetarari

Just a quick post, I've posted here once or twice and thought I'd let you know since Alice arrived on New Years Eve at 36/4 my sickness and heartburn have vanished and I've eaten (and kept down) every meal, including stuff I could not stomach (pickled onions) for months. I have taken no meds (not even a tums) and aside from eating a lot less (I think my stomach has shrunk) I have no lasting problems. We got home Friday (took a while for her blood sugar to normalise) and I can't wait for my roast dinner since I'm planning to savour it after barely managing Christmas lunch!


----------



## Squishy1982

Cetarari said:


> Just a quick post, I've posted here once or twice and thought I'd let you know since Alice arrived on New Years Eve at 36/4 my sickness and heartburn have vanished and I've eaten (and kept down) every meal, including stuff I could not stomach (pickled onions) for months. I have taken no meds (not even a tums) and aside from eating a lot less (I think my stomach has shrunk) I have no lasting problems. We got home Friday (took a while for her blood sugar to normalise) and I can't wait for my roast dinner since I'm planning to savour it after barely managing Christmas lunch!

Congratulations!! Glad you are home safe and well. Enjoy the food xx


----------



## shocker

Nearly there, less than 3 weeks left, counting the seconds! Have been given a new anti emetic on top of the others, it makes me sleep pretty much constantly so at least the days arent dragging too much! One of the doctors on rounds this morning was telling me his wife had hyperemesis with both their kids and was on the same ward i am and told me she was like a new woman after each was born and to hang in there since my little man is doing exceptionally well gaining weight and having hiccups day and night!


----------



## Squishy1982

shocker said:


> Nearly there, less than 3 weeks left, counting the seconds! Have been given a new anti emetic on top of the others, it makes me sleep pretty much constantly so at least the days arent dragging too much! One of the doctors on rounds this morning was telling me his wife had hyperemesis with both their kids and was on the same ward i am and told me she was like a new woman after each was born and to hang in there since my little man is doing exceptionally well gaining weight and having hiccups day and night!

Not long left now :) Glad you are being looked after. I am having a bad day today, feel like I haven't slept and vomited loads already. back at docs on Tuesday


----------



## shocker

are you able to grab a nap squishy? i always find tiredness makes it worse but thats easy for me to say not having a 3 year old! Hope your day gets better :hugs:


----------



## Squishy1982

shocker said:


> are you able to grab a nap squishy? i always find tiredness makes it worse but thats easy for me to say not having a 3 year old! Hope your day gets better :hugs:

I will possibly head to bed when DH comes back from doing the shopping. Luckily DS is happy to let mommy sit quiet. x


----------



## Daisybelle

I am now 31 weeks and am still being sick most days and feeling sick every day (all day) :cry: ... i just cant believe it's still going on! i've been in hospital a few times for IV fluids, sickness jabs etc and that's the only time i actually feel any better. 

Back to school (i'm a teacher) tomorrow and for the first time ever, im not looking forward to it!!! Thank goodness i've only got 6 more working weeks left!!! Can't wait to meet my little girl! :happydance:


----------



## mummySS

Hi All sorry i've not posted in a while! Hope everyone's hanging in there!

Cetarari - huge congrats on your pink bundle of joy! Thank you for reminding us why we're going through this. So pleased to know you're completely ok now. Eat yourself silly! I did that after my last pregnancy and gained so much weight but it was worth it lol. 

Shocker hang in there! Little one will be here before you know it. It's funny how sleeping helps the day drag less. I hate days where i don't have a nap, they feel so long. And it's great to have a doctor that properly understands what you're going through, or at least his wife does. I can't believe how close you are now! 

Squishy - hope you're having a better day today. Definitely worse when you're tired. 

Daisybelle - i can't imagine going to work and being a teacher with this illness, wow i'm impressed. 

As for me, well i've been feeling a little bit better the past week or so. I've stopped throwing up! (of course now that i've said that it'll start again :dohh:). I still feel sick and have zero energy but i really hope this is the end of the hyperemesis part and i can just have normal sickness now... I daren't even hope that I have nothing at all! 

I might even go back to work (still too sick to commute into the office but could possibly start a few days a week from home). I'm going to reassess with the doctor in a couple of weeks.


----------



## Squishy1982

I really admire any of you who are able to go to work while dealing with this. There is just no way I could go and get anything done. I wet myself everytime I am sick so it is just not an option for me to be sat at work with a bucket next to the loo for me to be sick in while I sit on the loo! oh god this is so glamerous lol!!!

Still feeling awful and tbh if this continues i have no idea how I am going to get through the next 18 weeks. I know some of you have it so much worse but I have had enough now


----------



## Lea83

Congratulations cetarari! I can't wait until im in your position! And not long for you shocker hope the last little while goes by quickly for you.

I agree with you squishy there is no way I could work at the moment. Lots of admiration for those of you going back to work. Im managing to get out for an hour some mornings but it leaves me very light headed and dizzy. 2 months of constant vomiting and nausea has really taken its toll. Im still pretty much bed bound. Vomiting has reduced a little but nausea certainly hasn't. We are seeing the consultant tomorrow so im hoping now that im 13 weeks now he might be able to change my medication. That said I've had so many in so many varieties not sure what's left! Just wait and see what he says I guess. At least its 3 weeks now since my last hospital admission anyway.

My 2yro is fast asleep beside me and he constantly reminds me that all this suffering is worth it. That said I can't my head round how I coped for 8 months of awful sickness with him and how im going to get thru another 27 weeks being so much worse and with a 2yro to boot! Thank god for the other half and parents!!!

Hope everyone feels better soon x


----------



## Daisybelle

Yes, went back to work today ... managed to only throw up once! (lovely, i know!)... 

Thanks for the kind comments about going to work ... i did have some time off at the beginning of pregnancy but back now as even though im sick every day still it does seem more managable than before (Florence is due 14th March!). 

Lea83, hopefully the sickness won't last as long this time and you'll have an easier pregnancy :thumbup:

mummySS i know how you feel, i just want to nap all the time too! :sleep:


----------



## Squishy1982

Hi girls, hope you are all coping ok.

Well I ended up being admitted yesterday, had ketones and wasnt keeping fluids down so got sent in.

Was expecting to be in overnight but after 3 litres of fluid and keeping some food down my ketones came down so they let me go home on the condition that I go back to clinic today with a fresh sample.

They gave me ondansatron (sp) through my iv too. I have had lots of sleep but was still sick this morning.

My appt at clinic is 13:55 so fingers crossed my ketones are ok.

They kept trying to tell me that it may not be HG as it stops at 16 weeks so I shouldn't still be getting it at 22 weeks, I just let them get on with it as it is clear from you girls on here that it can go on later.


----------



## mummySS

Aah squishy i hope you're ok - do they not have a clue! grrrr it really annoys me, of course it's HG, there's no set date that it suddenly disappears for F's sake!


----------



## Squishy1982

mummySS said:


> Aah squishy i hope you're ok - do they not have a clue! grrrr it really annoys me, of course it's HG, there's no set date that it suddenly disappears for F's sake!

feel like rubbish but managed to convince them that I have kept fluids down today so they let me come home again. Was a close call though as ketones were back up. 

Now got to take insulin at night times to control my gestational diabetes which is a bit naff but means I get to meet my little lady no later than 38 weeks x


----------



## Squishy1982

Those of you who had ondansatron orally, how did you find it? I am on day 2 of taking it and really struggling. I am not being sick as often but am wretching all the time and it is so painful! The nausea is also alot worse which is what I find happens when I am not being sick.
Also did you become constipated? I am really bunged up and really struggled to go last night (like I was pushing a baby out and TMI I stretched so much I bled from my bum)

Am also on insulin now so really not feeling the love


----------



## shocker

squishy i took it orally for a good few weeks its better via injection but i still found it really helpful, the best thing you can do is not take it while eating something really plain and be strict with the times of day when you take it because i always found if i took it at 1pm one day and 2pm the next there was trouble! At the start for me i'd eat something while taking it and have the worst worst nausea for an hour or two after but not be sick, i had to go lie down and curl up in a ball but the food stayed put and eventually it became less horrible, i was still sick while taking it but it did definatly help reduce the amount of times! it does make you really constipated, try mixing dulphalac into a drink everyday, its a stool softener not laxative so does the trick and is really gentle on your stomach it can even be used on newborns. I still find it hard to go though and haemorrhoids arrived last week :(

im now 37 weeks and so sick of being in hospital i just want him to be born so i can leave and go home and forget this ever happened!!! :cry:


----------



## Squishy1982

shocker said:


> squishy i took it orally for a good few weeks its better via injection but i still found it really helpful, the best thing you can do is not take it while eating something really plain and be strict with the times of day when you take it because i always found if i took it at 1pm one day and 2pm the next there was trouble! At the start for me i'd eat something while taking it and have the worst worst nausea for an hour or two after but not be sick, i had to go lie down and curl up in a ball but the food stayed put and eventually it became less horrible, i was still sick while taking it but it did definatly help reduce the amount of times! it does make you really constipated, try mixing dulphalac into a drink everyday, its a stool softener not laxative so does the trick and is really gentle on your stomach it can even be used on newborns. I still find it hard to go though and haemorrhoids arrived last week :(
> 
> im now 37 weeks and so sick of being in hospital i just want him to be born so i can leave and go home and forget this ever happened!!! :cry:

thank you for the advice.

I really really hope you have him soon, you have been to hell and back xx


----------



## mummySS

Squishy i'm finding the constipation really bad, not on ondansetron but my pills are having the same effect. Will try dulphalac! 

Thanks shocker, and hang in there honey, you are so so close in comparison to the time you've already endured. Please keep us up to date, i would love to hear from you when you're out of HG hell and hear how you're getting on as a mummy :) xxx


----------



## Squishy1982

mummySS said:


> Squishy i'm finding the constipation really bad, not on ondansetron but my pills are having the same effect. Will try dulphalac!
> 
> Thanks shocker, and hang in there honey, you are so so close in comparison to the time you've already endured. Please keep us up to date, i would love to hear from you when you're out of HG hell and hear how you're getting on as a mummy :) xxx

I was in agony last night! Was crying with the pain from it. Ended up going though wooohoooo, had never been so excited to go to the loo lol

I didn't take my pills last night or through today and have oddly had my first sick free day since September!! WOOOHOOOOOOO!!! 
:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:

I know it could come back to bite me in the arse in the morning but so happy x


----------



## Squishy1982

Squishy1982 said:


> mummySS said:
> 
> 
> Squishy i'm finding the constipation really bad, not on ondansetron but my pills are having the same effect. Will try dulphalac!
> 
> Thanks shocker, and hang in there honey, you are so so close in comparison to the time you've already endured. Please keep us up to date, i would love to hear from you when you're out of HG hell and hear how you're getting on as a mummy :) xxx
> 
> I was in agony last night! Was crying with the pain from it. Ended up going though wooohoooo, had never been so excited to go to the loo lol
> 
> I didn't take my pills last night or through today and have oddly had my first sick free day since September!! WOOOHOOOOOOO!!!
> :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:
> 
> I know it could come back to bite me in the arse in the morning but so happy xClick to expand...

it came back to bite me, have been very sick this morning but I am so pleased I had 1 day being sickness free


----------



## mummySS

yay that's how it starts! One day and then it'll be two next time... hopefully you're on the road to recovery! 

The pain has been bad for me too, to the point where i've been screaming out. I can't even write what I had to do to get the last one out, it's too gross to mention!


----------



## shocker

Awww girls i totally know, theres nothing worse than zofran constipation, i had to take 6 laxatives at one point a few weeks ago as it was so bad :( porridge helps a lot aswell! On the plus side I have some good news! Im being induced on sunday and little man should be here by monday :happydance: it'll finally be over, i'm so excited!!!


----------



## mummySS

shocker said:


> Awww girls i totally know, theres nothing worse than zofran constipation, i had to take 6 laxatives at one point a few weeks ago as it was so bad :( porridge helps a lot aswell! On the plus side I have some good news! Im being induced on sunday and little man should be here by monday :happydance: it'll finally be over, i'm so excited!!!

Oh YAY! only a few days left so exciting!! So pleased for you, you deserve to see your little man v soon!


----------



## missy1

Shocker that's brilliant! So pleased for you! This hell will be over soon and you'll get to meet that wee bundle of joy xx


----------



## Squishy1982

Hi girls, 

have any of you had acupuncture for HG? if so did it help at all?

Any news on Shocker?


----------



## shocker

Here he is, arrived this morning by emergency section at 7lbs 2oz and birth story is in my journal! still feeling sick and nauseous but probably as a result of the general anesthetic! hes in the nicu but hoping to get a cuddle soon!
 



Attached Files:







baby.jpg
File size: 35.6 KB
Views: 6


----------



## Micha2

Oh congratulations shocker!!! Hope u feel all better very soon and get that much awaited cuddle!
Squishy - yes i tried acupuncture. For me it didnt work & it was winter so just going out in the cold to get it done would set me off big time. But it does work for some people so worth a try! Good luck!


----------



## missy1

Squishy1982 said:


> Hi girls,
> 
> have any of you had acupuncture for HG? if so did it help at all?
> 
> Any news on Shocker?

Hi, yes I did in my last pregnancy and it did absolutely nothing for me. Had a few sessions a week about 12 overall and I found no improvement from it. In fact I found it really difficult lying there with the needles stuck in me and a lot of the time I had to shout on them to come and take them out as I was going to be sick. It may work for others but this was just my experience x


----------



## missy1

Congratulations Shocker! He is absolutely gorgeous! I hope he is doing ok and I'm sure you'll start feeling better soon, bet you can't wait to feel normal again xxxx


----------



## Squishy1982

Conratulations Shocker, he is gorgeous, hope you get your cuddles soon and that you feel better xx

Thanks for the experiences girls, I would say that I am willing to try anything but not sure I have the money to waste on something that most likely will not work. Everyone I know who has tried it said that they noticed only a slight improvement but were still sick and nauseous etc


----------



## CarliCareBear

he's beautiful shocker, I wish you both the best!


----------



## mummySS

Huge congrats Shocker! I read your birth story, wow what an ordeal, and i'm sorry you have been throwing up until the very end, and I really hope by the time you read this the sickness is long forgotten and your little man is out of nicu! Does he have a name yet? 

Squishy i hadn't tried acupuncture - i may have tried if i could actually get out of the house! lol


----------



## shocker

mummySS said:


> Huge congrats Shocker! I read your birth story, wow what an ordeal, and i'm sorry you have been throwing up until the very end, and I really hope by the time you read this the sickness is long forgotten and your little man is out of nicu! Does he have a name yet?
> 
> Squishy i hadn't tried acupuncture - i may have tried if i could actually get out of the house! lol

 I have a bit of residual aversions and am a bit cautious of what i eat but i think thats more psychological than physical, Noah Ezra is still in the incubator but going mad for booby milk last night so hopefully wont be in there much longer!


----------



## mummySS

Aah lovely name! glad hes doing ok xxx


----------



## Guppy051708

Im so glad to have found this group! I was diagnosed with HG last week, but i thought i had it before. I started throwing up at at 9DPOs-no lie. It has been horrid. This is baby #3 (pregnancy #4) and i knew right off it wasn't normal MS. All day and all night nausea and vomiting. Have been in tears a lot. I really dont know how much more of this i can take. I finally got my insurance to cover the zofran (last week, im 9 weeks tomorrow), and thats helped not throwing up but my stomach feels uncomfortable all day and all night and i always feel like im going to throw up. I have to force myself to eat bc even just thinking about food (even foods i usually like) make me want to vomit. Then seeing it on the plate does a number. Ugh. i feel so hopeless, like i will never enjoy food or life again. This thing is controlling my mind and i hate it. I had bad MS with DS2, but it was never beyond normal MS. I just want someone to shoot me out of my misery. I know i must sound crazy but i just cant take it anymore :cry:

really sorry to just load this on everyone.


----------



## missy1

Guppy051708 said:


> Im so glad to have found this group! I was diagnosed with HG last week, but i thought i had it before. I started throwing up at at 9DPOs-no lie. It has been horrid. This is baby #3 (pregnancy #4) and i knew right off it wasn't normal MS. All day and all night nausea and vomiting. Have been in tears a lot. I really dont know how much more of this i can take. I finally got my insurance to cover the zofran (last week, im 9 weeks tomorrow), and thats helped not throwing up but my stomach feels uncomfortable all day and all night and i always feel like im going to throw up. I have to force myself to eat bc even just thinking about food (even foods i usually like) make me want to vomit. Then seeing it on the plate does a number. Ugh. i feel so hopeless, like i will never enjoy food or life again. This thing is controlling my mind and i hate it. I had bad MS with DS2, but it was never beyond normal MS. I just want someone to shoot me out of my misery. I know i must sound crazy but i just cant take it anymore :cry:
> 
> really sorry to just load this on everyone.

Guppy, you poor thing. 
You will get a lot of support from the ladies in this group. I felt better just conversing with them when I was in my darkest days of HG a month or so ago. I'm over the worst of it now at 18 weeks and I was the same with my previous pregnancy. I'm know I'm very lucky that mine tails off at this stage. Some of the girls on here, who I'm sure will introduce themselves, have suffered it all the way through their pregnancy. 
It is such a depressing illness, you sound really low right now and I have been there where I spent all day either throwing up or in tears. I found I got very down and that's only natural but you have to keep going and keep telling yourself this isn't forever. I know it probably sounds easy for me to say that now but I tried my best to keep focused on the final result although at times I did find it hard to feel enthusiastic about the baby and I feel guilty about that. 
Do you have any family and friends you can talk to? I had my husband and mum who were great especially with taking care of my daughter but I think unless you have been through HG then you can never really understand how awful it is. 
Well I hope you will come on here often and draw strength from the other ladies who are going through the same thing. 
Thinking of you and hope this doesn't last too long for you xx


----------



## Micha2

Guppy please dont say sorry. Thats exactly what this group is for. Suffering hg is terribly depressing and we need all the help and support we can get during these dark days. How old are your other 2 and do you have anyone that can help with them?
My story is that Im 34 weeks pregnant with third baby (5th pregnancy). Had to use fertility to conceive this one and have had hg with ALL my pregnancies (yep Im insane). Lucky for me it always starts tapering off around the 16 week mark.
I come on here still though to support those still going through it as they were the darkest days of my life. How much zofran are you taking? I was taking 8-12 mg a day in 2-3 doses. It didnt really help with the nausea but did lessen the vomiting. And believe me that makes a difference! Ive been through hg pregnancies with no access to zofran and theres just nothing left in you.
Another thing i found really helpful was before bed take half a unisom (aka restavit) and 25mg vitamin B6 together.
If you feel you are getting dehydrated get to hospital for IV fluids. Hydration is the most important thing.
We are all here for you sister


----------



## SarahPip

How did I not know about this thread????? 

Been suffering since 5 and half weeks. Hopefully only 7 more to go 

Hope u ladies are feeling ok.


----------



## Squishy1982

Hi to the newbies

Sorry you are all suffering so much. I am 25 weeks with baby number 2 and still suffering, things do feel like they are getting a bit better. 
I was admitted to hospital for the first time a few weeks ago for fluids. It was the last thing I wanted but am so glad that I did. If they could hook me up at home I would love it lol.

I will have my baby girl at 38 weeks due to gestational diabetes so just 13 weeks to go. I am hoping that some of those 13 weeks will be sick free as I have only had 1 sick free day since september.

lots of hugs to you all, make the most of any support you have and look after yourselves xxx


----------



## mummySS

Welcome to the new ladies, although i'm sorry that you have to be on this thread! HG is a horrible and misunderstood condition, and can be unbelievably lonely and depressing, so this thread has been such a great support from me. I'm on my 2nd HG pregnancy but i can safely say that at 18 weeks the HG has gone and has been replaced by regular 'morning sickness', which is still not pleasant but is a huge improvement on HG. I hope yours disappears sooner rather than later... :thumbup:


----------



## iluvmyfamily

It's SO nice to see someone actually thought to make a thread about HG sufferers!! This is my 6th pregnancy, I have 4 kids and had one miscarriage, and I have had HG in all of my pregnancies. Right now I'm still early on so I dunno what will be, but HG usually hits me at 6 weeks. In every single one of my pregnancies I've been hospitalized soo many times. First pregnancy I was only 19 and had no clue what it was. My ob gyn at that time had no clue what it was. I remember being 7 weeks pregnant, vomiting nonstop and sitting on my mom's laptop typing in my symptoms when HG popped up. I printed it out and brought it over to my doctor the following day. She was amazed she never heard of it before and even more amazed that I, her SICK patient, diagnosed myself. She put me on Reglan which did nothing for me but give me anxiety attacks. My HG stopped at 16 weeks. I was blah for the rest of the pregnancy but no longer vomiting. I can't count how many times I was hospitalized. I was 114 pre pregnancy, lost 98 lbs! In my second pregnancy, again it started at 6 weeks. I was in and out of the ER for dehydration. I threw up blood and couldn't even stand up. I was put on Zofran. I was sick from 6 weeks until 13 weeks. In my third pregnancy I lost my baby early on so not enough time to truly be sick. Fourth pregnancy, NIGHTMARE. Probably the worst pregnancy I ever had when it came to HG. I was sick from 6 weeks to 10 weeks but within those 4 weeks I was in and out of the ER, one time went in at 8 weeks, didn't come out until 10 weeks. I had lost EVERYTHING, potassium, all my iron so I became severely anemic. A priest was sent to my room because they thought either I Was gonna die or the baby was gonna die. I was faced with a medical abortion and I said no. In that pregnancy I didn't just vomit all day every day but I also had Ptaylism...can't spell it but it's excessive salivation during pregnancy. It didn't go away until 10 weeks. I couldn't stop spitting, even if I wasn't nauseous!! I had issues in that pregnancy even after HG stopped, which honestly it never did as I was on Zofran until 8.5 months pregnant, which was when I went into labor. I had pre term issues with that pregnancy. Then my fifth pregnancy, 6 weeks until 12 weeks. But I was on the Zofran pump. Nurse came to my house to hook me up and check up on me. I was hospitalized 11x in 6 weeks, even WITH the pump still attached to me. It was a nightmare. I had issues with that pregnancy too when it came to pre term. My cervix kept opening and closing on its own. I had anemia, my water broke two times in my 3rd trimester. I went past my DD and I had to be induced, and my son came out sick because I'm RH negative and he was in the NICU for days. He's perfectly fine now thank God!! Anyhow, sorry this is SO long. I'd say my worst two pregnancies were my 1st and 4th. I'm early on in this pregnancy so I dunno what's gonna happen like I said but I pray to God every single day and night that HG skips me!!!

I hear they came out with a new anti nausea drug. I can't remember the name but it starts with a G.


----------



## SarahPip

Wow. U have had some really shitty times. I'm so sorry for u. It's the worst thing I've ever experienced so can't imagine how u feel after multiple pregnancies. 
I really hope it stays away. God knows u deserve it. 

Thanks for the welcome ladies. Wish I'd have found this thread during my darker days. Since about 30 weeks my hg stopped and I'm more or less just regular morning sickness. Happy with that though! Xxxxxxxxx


----------



## missy1

iluvmyfamily said:


> It's SO nice to see someone actually thought to make a thread about HG sufferers!! This is my 6th pregnancy, I have 4 kids and had one miscarriage, and I have had HG in all of my pregnancies. Right now I'm still early on so I dunno what will be, but HG usually hits me at 6 weeks. In every single one of my pregnancies I've been hospitalized soo many times. First pregnancy I was only 19 and had no clue what it was. My ob gyn at that time had no clue what it was. I remember being 7 weeks pregnant, vomiting nonstop and sitting on my mom's laptop typing in my symptoms when HG popped up. I printed it out and brought it over to my doctor the following day. She was amazed she never heard of it before and even more amazed that I, her SICK patient, diagnosed myself. She put me on Reglan which did nothing for me but give me anxiety attacks. My HG stopped at 16 weeks. I was blah for the rest of the pregnancy but no longer vomiting. I can't count how many times I was hospitalized. I was 114 pre pregnancy, lost 98 lbs! In my second pregnancy, again it started at 6 weeks. I was in and out of the ER for dehydration. I threw up blood and couldn't even stand up. I was put on Zofran. I was sick from 6 weeks until 13 weeks. In my third pregnancy I lost my baby early on so not enough time to truly be sick. Fourth pregnancy, NIGHTMARE. Probably the worst pregnancy I ever had when it came to HG. I was sick from 6 weeks to 10 weeks but within those 4 weeks I was in and out of the ER, one time went in at 8 weeks, didn't come out until 10 weeks. I had lost EVERYTHING, potassium, all my iron so I became severely anemic. A priest was sent to my room because they thought either I Was gonna die or the baby was gonna die. I was faced with a medical abortion and I said no. In that pregnancy I didn't just vomit all day every day but I also had Ptaylism...can't spell it but it's excessive salivation during pregnancy. It didn't go away until 10 weeks. I couldn't stop spitting, even if I wasn't nauseous!! I had issues in that pregnancy even after HG stopped, which honestly it never did as I was on Zofran until 8.5 months pregnant, which was when I went into labor. I had pre term issues with that pregnancy. Then my fifth pregnancy, 6 weeks until 12 weeks. But I was on the Zofran pump. Nurse came to my house to hook me up and check up on me. I was hospitalized 11x in 6 weeks, even WITH the pump still attached to me. It was a nightmare. I had issues with that pregnancy too when it came to pre term. My cervix kept opening and closing on its own. I had anemia, my water broke two times in my 3rd trimester. I went past my DD and I had to be induced, and my son came out sick because I'm RH negative and he was in the NICU for days. He's perfectly fine now thank God!! Anyhow, sorry this is SO long. I'd say my worst two pregnancies were my 1st and 4th. I'm early on in this pregnancy so I dunno what's gonna happen like I said but I pray to God every single day and night that HG skips me!!!
> 
> I hear they came out with a new anti nausea drug. I can't remember the name but it starts with a G.

Oh my god! You have been to hell and back. 
You are a bigger and braver person than me to have gotten pregnant so many times considering all the complications you've had. I'm done at 2. I'm not strong enough to go through HG again and bless this little child in my belly but god forbid something was to happen to he/she then my daughter would be an only child. I take my hat off to you for going through all that and I hope this pregnancy is not as bad as the others xx


----------



## Squishy1982

Hats off to you for going through it so many times, I always thought I would have 3 kids but after this pregnancy I will be stopping at 2!


----------



## cupcake23

Hello ladies, I'm not pregnant but thinking of ttc #3 however reading the posts on this group this is great contraception! 

I had HG in both pregnancies, worse with my last, off work from 5 to 16 weeks due to the non stop N&V plus the lovely gift of Ptyalism, the depression that engulfed me in those weeks were horrific :( 

I didn't use BnB in early pregnancy, this would have been great support.
From 16 weeks I was still vomiting but less than the >20 a day I was experiencing, I had both children at 38 weeks (spontaneous labours) the only relief was the fact that I naturally stopped vomiting a couple of days before labour started.

I'm not sure I have the strength to go through another pregnancy, plus putting my family through the stress of being ill would not be fair. Oh I don't know... Hats off to the ladies with more than 2 kids, I don't know how you've done.

All the best to the ladies still suffering x


----------



## missy1

Cupcake23 chances are you won't get it. None of my friends have had it. Only my aunt had it with her two pregnancies so don't worry or let it put you off. There's probably lots of people wonder why HG sufferers risk getting pregnant again and going through that hell, its hard to understand this illness unless youve been through it, but mother nature has a way of making you forget how bad it was. I had also convinced myself that 'every pregnancy is different' and I wouldn't be unlucky enough to get it again. Little did I know. In my darkest days of HG hell just a few months ago I was beating myself up about getting pregnant again and questioning my sanity. Was it really so important to have another child? But now I'm lucky to be over the worst I feel happy and blessed to be having another baby and to give my daughter a sibling. When she was born and I looked at her beautiful little face for the first time HG felt like a distant memory from another life time.


----------



## iluvmyfamily

Hey girls :) I have a question. Do any of you girls with HG know your hcg levels? I ask because this is my 6th pregnancy and in all my pregnancies (not counting this one yet) I had severe HG. Hospitalized for weeks on end, vomiting over 40x a day, IVs, lost so much weight and potassium, became anemic, had the Zofran pump in my last pregnancy. I was sooo sick in all of them and although I never knew what my levels were because I never thought to ask and I never had a doctor ever really tell me until now, my levels now at 4w5d is 2,047. She said that's actually very normal for where I am. I read women with HG have levels like 60,000 and more even in the early weeks of pregnancy. I'm just curious what your levels were? Does it sound like I may end up with HG by my levels or maybe this time it's gonna skip me??


----------



## iluvmyfamily

missy1 said:


> iluvmyfamily said:
> 
> 
> It's SO nice to see someone actually thought to make a thread about HG sufferers!! This is my 6th pregnancy, I have 4 kids and had one miscarriage, and I have had HG in all of my pregnancies. Right now I'm still early on so I dunno what will be, but HG usually hits me at 6 weeks. In every single one of my pregnancies I've been hospitalized soo many times. First pregnancy I was only 19 and had no clue what it was. My ob gyn at that time had no clue what it was. I remember being 7 weeks pregnant, vomiting nonstop and sitting on my mom's laptop typing in my symptoms when HG popped up. I printed it out and brought it over to my doctor the following day. She was amazed she never heard of it before and even more amazed that I, her SICK patient, diagnosed myself. She put me on Reglan which did nothing for me but give me anxiety attacks. My HG stopped at 16 weeks. I was blah for the rest of the pregnancy but no longer vomiting. I can't count how many times I was hospitalized. I was 114 pre pregnancy, lost 98 lbs! In my second pregnancy, again it started at 6 weeks. I was in and out of the ER for dehydration. I threw up blood and couldn't even stand up. I was put on Zofran. I was sick from 6 weeks until 13 weeks. In my third pregnancy I lost my baby early on so not enough time to truly be sick. Fourth pregnancy, NIGHTMARE. Probably the worst pregnancy I ever had when it came to HG. I was sick from 6 weeks to 10 weeks but within those 4 weeks I was in and out of the ER, one time went in at 8 weeks, didn't come out until 10 weeks. I had lost EVERYTHING, potassium, all my iron so I became severely anemic. A priest was sent to my room because they thought either I Was gonna die or the baby was gonna die. I was faced with a medical abortion and I said no. In that pregnancy I didn't just vomit all day every day but I also had Ptaylism...can't spell it but it's excessive salivation during pregnancy. It didn't go away until 10 weeks. I couldn't stop spitting, even if I wasn't nauseous!! I had issues in that pregnancy even after HG stopped, which honestly it never did as I was on Zofran until 8.5 months pregnant, which was when I went into labor. I had pre term issues with that pregnancy. Then my fifth pregnancy, 6 weeks until 12 weeks. But I was on the Zofran pump. Nurse came to my house to hook me up and check up on me. I was hospitalized 11x in 6 weeks, even WITH the pump still attached to me. It was a nightmare. I had issues with that pregnancy too when it came to pre term. My cervix kept opening and closing on its own. I had anemia, my water broke two times in my 3rd trimester. I went past my DD and I had to be induced, and my son came out sick because I'm RH negative and he was in the NICU for days. He's perfectly fine now thank God!! Anyhow, sorry this is SO long. I'd say my worst two pregnancies were my 1st and 4th. I'm early on in this pregnancy so I dunno what's gonna happen like I said but I pray to God every single day and night that HG skips me!!!
> 
> I hear they came out with a new anti nausea drug. I can't remember the name but it starts with a G.
> 
> Oh my god! You have been to hell and back.
> You are a bigger and braver person than me to have gotten pregnant so many times considering all the complications you've had. I'm done at 2. I'm not strong enough to go through HG again and bless this little child in my belly but god forbid something was to happen to he/she then my daughter would be an only child. I take my hat off to you for going through all that and I hope this pregnancy is not as bad as the others xxClick to expand...

Thank you for reading my story and commenting. I still look back and wonder how I made it and how am I pregnant again today but I believe that God makes us forget so we do it over and over again. My mom has gone as far as recording me throwing up in my last pregnancy so that I won't think of having another and while I wasn't thinking about having another 100%, it did cross my mind and I guess that's how I ended up pregnant now. I let DH do it one time inside and boom, here I am lol. I say it's what's mean to be, ya know? But you're strong too! Just going through it ONCE and sticking through it is brave and strong enough!


----------



## CarliCareBear

Reading these stories really is great contraception! My HG was so bad during my pg that my OB advised me never to have children again and adopt. She believes that another pg could kill me because the last one almost did a few times. I never figured out my Hcg but it's easy for me to say it had to be ridiculously high- with my HG not only did I need to throw up constantly I also had this horrible surging infection feeling in my whole body- i'm not sure if any of you have had to withdraw from medication but that's what it felt like- constantly WDing.


I never have believed in abortion but honestly if I got pregnant again I might consider it. Isn't that disgusting? It makes me feel bad but it's the truth.


----------



## Micha2

No CarliCareBear its not disgusting. Some people might think it is but thats because theyve never walked a mile in your shoes. I would never, EVER judge a HG woman for her choice.

Cupcake (i think thats who was considering #3) I have to tell you, I have had HG with all 5 pregnancies and it never gets any easier :( This is only my 3rd baby though. I had 2 with my first husband then remarried and he didnt have any kids so we wanted #3. Had a bit of a journey but got there in the end with fertility help (so for me, a different dad made no difference to my HG. After my second I also researched HG for years to try and arm myself with the best chance possible of not having as hard a time. I think unless you REALLY want another 1 and are prepared to go through HG again then you shouldn't do it. 

To whoever was asking about hcg levels. From what I understand its not that our hcg levels are any higher. Its just the way we react to it. I see it as being 'allergic' to hcg. I really do wonder if they'll ever find a cure or if anyone is even trying to.

As for me, hg well and truly out my system now and just enjoying all the other joys, aches and pains of pregnancy! Not that Im complaining! Anywhere between 3&5 weeks until i get to meet my little one! :)


----------



## HGsurvivor05

Hi ladies I am glad I have finally found a HG thread.
I suffered with DD from 4wks right up until I gave birth the whole experience was traumatic getting admitted in and out of hospital. I feel I was treated badly and Doctors and midwifes have a lack of Knowledge on the whole illness. They left me far too long without even trying meds and when they did I was too ill to swallow anything. I cried I was exhausted I like many others wanted it to stop. I was then told it was all in my head and psychological and remember midwife talking behind my back to my Mum about how it was all in my head I felt like I should be locked up. I then went onto have a pretty bad labour and needed transfusion. 
Anyway my DD is 7 next month and for years I have been mentally and emotionally scarred but this last year my feeling and determination to add to our family has returned, my DD longs for a sibling and we originally always wanted 2 of a family. I was petrified to speak to hubby about it but my friend spotted it when I was holding her baby she told me to talk with hubby and do what we thought was best and so I did and we both decided we are going for it. I have a 6 month plan before we TTC which I know as soon as it hits it will be out the window but in the initial 6 months I have began Milk thistle and B6 vitamins looking at family who will support, looking at my employment and contract in regards to sick leave also making sure these next few months with DD are spent well and that when I do fall she knows what to expect. She understands what we have told her about how I was when were pregnant with her but seeing it for real if it does happen will be a different story. I Im trying to be pro-active I understand there is no way of preventing HG but if I can prepare myself/daughter/family then thats one step further along than I was last time!.
I have appointment with my Nurse in next couple of weeks to review my pill so will discuss plans with her and hope that I can get some kind of health plan put in place this time and get them prepared. 
We will be TTC from August so if there are any other ladies WTT would be great to buddy each other when it comes.

And big hugs to all the ladies suffering at the moment. x


----------



## CarliCareBear

Hey HGsurvivor, I would definitely take a look all over helpher.org, there is tons of info that you can bring to your doctor about all kinds of meds and everything- look through it well, maybe look on the forum some to see if you can get any other questions answered and write out some sort of protocol that you expect the docs to use (ex. I will start taking unisom, b6 or zofran at 4 weeks if I have HG symptoms). Hope that helps. You are embarking on an incredibly brave journey... I don't think I can go through it again. In five years... We'll see. Much love to all of you who are suffering so badly. My heart goes out to each and every one of you. When I hold my sweet baby at night, I think of all you girls and send a wish out that you will remember that it really is worth it in the end.


----------



## HGsurvivor05

Thanks for advice, I have found a lovely lady who also stays in Scotland like me and has survived 3 HG pregnancies so she has updated me on whats on the go in Scotland in regards to medication and care she says since having her last child a year ago the staff seem more knowledgeable from when she had her other 2. I am going to prepare my protocol and ask them exactly what there protocol/procedure are for treating and supporting HG sufferers as last time it was new to me and they knew very little about HG. It the most horrendous feeling as you know and like I said before I was never going back but feel the time is now right. Believe me I am petrified more of being hospitalized as don't want to be away from my daughter would accept it if I could deal with it in my own home but as you know when it hits you have no power over your body, hormones or pregnancy. I am preparing for the worst if that is possible LOL x


----------



## Squishy1982

Hi all,

hope you are all well. 
Update on me, I am finally turning a corner, still being sick most days (on the 5 days that I haven't been since sept the nausea cripples me) but find that if I can be sick first thing then I don't feel too bad.
I finally feel like I am coming out the other side now xx


----------



## Guppy051708

Squishy1982 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> hope you are all well.
> Update on me, I am finally turning a corner, still being sick most days (on the 5 days that I haven't been since sept the nausea cripples me) but find that if I can be sick first thing then I don't feel too bad.
> I finally feel like I am coming out the other side now xx

Im glad things are improving for you hon. This gives me hope!


----------



## Guppy051708

AFM, im still so sick. Last week i lost 3-4lbs because my insurance would only cover so many Zofran (generic verision) pills. So i ran out 10 days early. That was brutal. Basically threw up EVERYTHING and had major aversions. How horrible. I finally was able to get a refill. Im still throwing up a couple times per day on the pill but much much better than without it. My stomach is literally in pain constantly. Also, does anyone else feel like there is food stuck in your chest? I chew my food as i should, but ever since the HG started its almost like my food is sitting in my esophagus, like it's not getting into my stomach properly. I feel like thats part of the reason my gag reflux is in overdrive. I def have reflux as well, and oddly enough the Zofran makes it worse. Anyone else experience that? But this feeling isn't the same as reflux. It's almost like the flap that lets food into my stomach is malfunctioning. ....ugh. I can't wait for this to go away. It's been horrible since 9DPOs. Im now in the 2nd tri, but i can tell it wont be letting up anytime soon.


i never ever want to be pregnant again! After this im either getting sterilized or getting the IUD. I never want to deal with HG again.


----------



## CarliCareBear

guppy i am so sorry you are struggling so bad! i remember when i was 13 weeks and things just seemed to get even worse/escalate while doctors told me i should be "better" by then. 

i had a similar feeling of being choked up/pressure on my chest- my OB told me that this is probably due to reflux as it magnifies during pregnancy and even more so with hyperemesis. she put me on nexium and IV reflux meds and it helped immensely with this. 

also this feeling could be digestion slowing down, another wonderful thing that happens during pregnancy and is not good for HG. i would look over all of your meds overall and decide if you need a higher level of care (hospital, hydration ect.)

AFM, my boobs have been hurting lately and i've been getting fat. i have an IUD but am worried! augh... i'm never having sex again! :wacko:


----------



## Firef1y72

Hey everyone, can I join you?
I'm currently 4 weeks gone with number 6 and the dreaded HG is showing it's ugly head. The nausea literally lasts from the minute I wake up until I fall asleep at night and I'm vomitting 2-3x a day. My poor partner is suffering from my heightened sense of smell/aversions/general ickiness too. I made him go out of the room to eat last night because it was just making me feel too ill.

Much as I hate how HG makes me feel, after a MC last year where it didn't even get to me feeling this sick, I'm trying to see the nausea and vomitting as a blessing (although I may not be saying that in a couple weeks).


----------



## Sthubbard

Hi, I am new to this site but have found this HG thread and am hoping it will help.
I am currently 9wks and have been suffering with HG since week 5, I have been hospitalised 4 times now and that is the only time I feel slightly better. This is my third pregnancy and suffered with HG with my second son which did finish at 14 weeks (although it only started at 9wks then!) I feel awful, if I am not being il I constantly feel nauseous and have a headache all the time. I do find myself wondering why we decided to try for a 3rd which I know is a terrible thing to think as we are blessed. I think I will be back in hospital in the next day or two as can feel myself getting more and more dehydrated. Any advice or support would be gratefully received.


----------



## Squishy1982

Hi girls, 

how are we all? I am still being ill, been bad again the past few days. Just 7 weeks to go for me :) xx


----------



## DLA

Hi all. I'm glad I found this thread. I've had HG for my entire pregnancy so far and am feeling a bit hopeless of lasting the rest of the pregnancy. That sounds dramatic but it's just been really tough. I have a 16month old and work FT and am SO sick of puking at work and feeling dizzy half the day. I have good days and bad days but it's so daunting to think I have another 19 weeks of this.


----------



## Firef1y72

DLA said:


> Hi all. I'm glad I found this thread. I've had HG for my entire pregnancy so far and am feeling a bit hopeless of lasting the rest of the pregnancy. That sounds dramatic but it's just been really tough. I have a 16month old and work FT and am SO sick of puking at work and feeling dizzy half the day. I have good days and bad days but it's so daunting to think I have another 19 weeks of this.

I know how you feel, I don't work but have an almost 3yo with learning difficulties at home and am struggling with even the most simple task, such as picking him up from pre-school. It's only a 10min walk but I still had to find somewhere on the way where I could throw up. I have to say with my other 5, the HG did last all the way through, but it also improved after 25 or so weeks, so that with medication I was only actually being sick a couple of times a day. 

Right now I'm not even 6 weeks yet and throwing up between 6-10 times a day, knowing that it'll probably get worse before it gets better. I'm dehydrated as atm I tolerate solid food better than fluids, but hopefully am ketone free as I try to eat energy rich foods (peanut butter is great). I've also lost 4lb since Friday, although I do have a lot of spare weight. Seeing my gp this evening and hoping he can give me something to ease the sickness.


----------



## DLA

Firef1y72 said:


> DLA said:
> 
> 
> Hi all. I'm glad I found this thread. I've had HG for my entire pregnancy so far and am feeling a bit hopeless of lasting the rest of the pregnancy. That sounds dramatic but it's just been really tough. I have a 16month old and work FT and am SO sick of puking at work and feeling dizzy half the day. I have good days and bad days but it's so daunting to think I have another 19 weeks of this.
> 
> I know how you feel, I don't work but have an almost 3yo with learning difficulties at home and am struggling with even the most simple task, such as picking him up from pre-school. It's only a 10min walk but I still had to find somewhere on the way where I could throw up. I have to say with my other 5, the HG did last all the way through, but it also improved after 25 or so weeks, so that with medication I was only actually being sick a couple of times a day.
> 
> Right now I'm not even 6 weeks yet and throwing up between 6-10 times a day, knowing that it'll probably get worse before it gets better. I'm dehydrated as atm I tolerate solid food better than fluids, but hopefully am ketone free as I try to eat energy rich foods (peanut butter is great). I've also lost 4lb since Friday, although I do have a lot of spare weight. Seeing my gp this evening and hoping he can give me something to ease the sickness.Click to expand...

Aw that's tough! Right now I'm going back and forth from zofran to phenergan. Sometimes they help, sometimes not so much. Hope your doctor gives you something that will help!


----------



## Firef1y72

DLA said:


> Aw that's tough! Right now I'm going back and forth from zofran to phenergan. Sometimes they help, sometimes not so much. Hope your doctor gives you something that will help!

Not sure what zofran would be called over here, but I'm asking for either buccastem (which you disolve between the gum and lip) or stemetil to start with and possibly some b6, which did seem to give minimal help last time.


----------



## jessshakespea

Firef1y72 said:


> DLA said:
> 
> 
> Not sure what zofran would be called over here, but I'm asking for either buccastem (which you disolve between the gum and lip) or stemetil to start with and possibly some b6, which did seem to give minimal help last time.
> 
> Hi, its odansetron here. You can get it. Cyclizine is first line in the UK I think, worked OK for me. Did you try that? Doesn't work for everyone tho! Have you been on the pregnancy sickness support website? Lots of info on treatment, worth trying for something else if one drug isn't working that well. There's also a Facebook group, what the combined knowledge of HG ladies on there don't know is not worth knowing! Also very supportive, like on here but not just a thread. Hope you all feel better soon, no fun I know. :(Click to expand...


----------



## Squishy1982

jessshakespea said:


> Firef1y72 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DLA said:
> 
> 
> Not sure what zofran would be called over here, but I'm asking for either buccastem (which you disolve between the gum and lip) or stemetil to start with and possibly some b6, which did seem to give minimal help last time.
> 
> Hi, its odansetron here. You can get it. Cyclizine is first line in the UK I think, worked OK for me. Did you try that? Doesn't work for everyone tho! Have you been on the pregnancy sickness support website? Lots of info on treatment, worth trying for something else if one drug isn't working that well. There's also a Facebook group, what the combined knowledge of HG ladies on there don't know is not worth knowing! Also very supportive, like on here but not just a thread. Hope you all feel better soon, no fun I know. :(Click to expand...
> 
> Yes it is ondansetron but I was only prescribed it after being admitted to hospital for fluids. They told me they don't normally prescribe it as it is so expensive.
> 
> I had tried (excuse the spellings) Cyclozine, promethazine, and 1 other begining with P. None of them worked completely. The ondansetron stopped me being sick so much but the nausea was crippling. It also constipated me awfully. xxClick to expand...


----------



## DLA

omg that's so wrong! It is expensive but it works pretty good a lot of the time. I've taken it everyday since I was 6 weeks. That's horrible, I can't believe they are allowed to not prescribe something based on price. I'm sorry. Yeah it will constipate you but I've been ok as long as I take a stool softener everyday.


----------



## Firef1y72

jessshakespea said:


> Firef1y72 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DLA said:
> 
> 
> Not sure what zofran would be called over here, but I'm asking for either buccastem (which you disolve between the gum and lip) or stemetil to start with and possibly some b6, which did seem to give minimal help last time.
> 
> Hi, its odansetron here. You can get it. Cyclizine is first line in the UK I think, worked OK for me. Did you try that? Doesn't work for everyone tho! Have you been on the pregnancy sickness support website? Lots of info on treatment, worth trying for something else if one drug isn't working that well. There's also a Facebook group, what the combined knowledge of HG ladies on there don't know is not worth knowing! Also very supportive, like on here but not just a thread. Hope you all feel better soon, no fun I know. :(Click to expand...
> 
> Cyclizine by itself did absolutely nothing for me last time, but did help as one of a cocktail I was given whenever admitted. What I remember most about the cyclizine is how much it hurt when injected, seriously there was no way I was asking for a top up unless I couldn't cope anymore.
> 
> I must say that both the recognition and treatment of HG has improved significantly over the last 20 odd years. When I had my eldest in all likelihood you would be thought to be over-egging things until you became seriously ill and then would have to spend a week in hospital at a time before being sent home with no medication or if you were lucky some Stemetil (I was such a regular they would keep my bed free). Now it's easier to get help earlier and there are far more drugs available, which reduces hospital stays to a couple of days at a time.Click to expand...


----------



## Firef1y72

Just got back from the dr with some buccastem, one was in my mouth before I even left the surgery. Feeling so much more human now.


----------



## JViti

This was 7 years ago for me, as my son is 6 1/2, but I was a horrible case of HG (is there not a horrible case of it?). I was hospitalized twice, it started on the DAY I turned 8 weeks and lasted through childbirth. I was 18 at the time and I was sooooo done with my pregnancy after 10 weeks lol. I was given compazine (aka prochlorperazine), Phenergan (aka promethazine), and Zofran (aka ondansetron). Zofran was the only one that worked. But I had to have the ODT because if I tried to swallow a tablet, i would puke it up. I couldnt sip water, i couldnt lick a popsicle, nothing!!! At 4 months pregnant, I had to go to the hospital because of how sick I was, they thought I miscarried. I lost 17 lbs by the time I was 13 weeks and I was already underweight to begin with. They didnt expect my baby to survive, but when I went to the ER, and they found his heartbeat, they put my booty right on the zofran. I ws begging for it in labor, but they wouldnt let me have it :growlmad:. I was not a happy camper...the nurse knew it too...I would get kicked off the forum if I told u some of the names I called her lol. 

As crazy as it sounds, I am trying for baby #2, and because of how bad I was for the first pregnancy, they will be putting me on zofran the SECOND i get a positive pregnancy test. 

The weakness, the fatigue, the pain of your muscles being strained from puking so much, the lack of being able to pee from being dehydrated, the constant puking (unless im on zofran, in which case, im just constipated, but id rather that than nonstop puking!!!!)

Glad to know its more common than i thought and I wish I knew about this website when I was pregnant so I knew I wasnt alone!! I will definitely be here for my next one!!!


----------



## Firef1y72

After feeling so hopeful with the buccastem last night, now feeling dreadful. Not even 9am and so far I've chucked up 3 times including one so violent that I not only didn't quite get to the toilet in time, but I've also burst blood vessels round my eyes. I hate HG with a vengence!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Squishy1982

its so hard isn't it, I would love another but just honestly don't know if I can go through this again. 

I was sick with my son until 23 weeks on and off but this time it has been constant.

What kind of preventative measures are there?


----------



## HGsurvivor05

Firef1y72 said:


> After feeling so hopeful with the buccastem last night, now feeling dreadful. Not even 9am and so far I've chucked up 3 times including one so violent that I not only didn't quite get to the toilet in time, but I've also burst blood vessels round my eyes. I hate HG with a vengence!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

I feel for you ladies I was proscribed buccastem and it had not effect with me although nothing did. I am currently WTT and very nervous but excited it has been 7 years since I last said goodbye to HG and has taken this long to find the strength to go back. I am disgusted with NHS over here in the UK as it goes down to money not your health and needs. Ok they want to try you on cheapest as it may work but with HG very rarely does. I was so lucky to have met with my old community midwife to discuss my worries last week and although she kind of bypassed the HG worries and discussing with me healthy eating, vitamins etc I stopped her to say that I was aware of all the things I need to put in place for 'normal' pregnancy but my main worries is the care I will receive if I do get HG what changes have been made since 7 years ago when I was treated what I feel shockingly. Sadly I don't think my counties protocol has changed like others but she is going to be involved with me from early stage and will have it on my notes ready for doctors to see I suffered severe HG previously in the hope they don't leave me to suffer so long this time. My midwife to be has also recommended acupuncture, Not sure if any of you ladies have tried this but there are certain acupuncture points to help minimize sickness or nausea. 

Hope your journeys improve xxx


----------



## Firef1y72

I'm now on another drug, metaclorapromide (?sp), which isn't working either. Only keeping out of ketosis by eating something every hour, but am dehydrated with no go appointments available today.


----------



## DLA

Been really struggling. Was stuck at labor and delivery getting fluids saturday night. Can't seem to find a medicine that really helps. Some of them help sometimes, but this past week has been hell. I've not gone a full day without throwing up in almost two weeks. Feel like shit and am at work now :(


----------



## maisiemoo

Can I nuzzle my way into this group please :) 

I suffered terribly with HG with my daughter and it later transpired that I have a blood clotting problem. Sooo with this pregnancy, I thought great I'm on meds and maybe, just maybe this pregnancy will be different. To my despair, it's worse! The sickness at this stage is worse now than with my daughter, I'm waking in the night to vomit. Trying to manage the sickness and remain a half decent mum is proving difficult :( ultimately, I'm already feeling very sorry for myself and my daughter, whilst consumed with feelings of self doubt. 

It's nice to know I'm alone, but how have you all coped? 

Xx


----------



## DLA

Wondering how everyone is doing? Since starting the third trimester I feel like it's been a tiny bit better. Still throwing up and nauseous all the time but it's not quite as frequent. Anyone else?


----------



## Guppy051708

I'm not throwing up 15x per day anymore. My stomach doesn't feel as painful either and the reflux and heartburn isn't 24-7 like it was when I was constantly vomiting. I'm almost 23 weeks. Still have the occasional barf session. Still waking up extremely nauseas. Usually get waves of bad nausea at night before bed. Nothing seems to improve that. 

Its still really tough on me. I feel drained constantly BUT it's nice that I'm not vomiting constantly like I was before. I've finally got back to my prepregnancy weight...about time

We found out that we r finally team :pink:!!! (After two boys plus his was going to have to be our last pregnancy). So it gives me a little more motivation to deal with HG I guess but honestly I'm counting down the days to meeting her and never being pregnant ever again. DH is getting sterilized next month...I never ever want to experience HG again I hope that doesn't sound horrible but HG is brutal


----------



## Firef1y72

As long as I keep taking my meds as regular as clock work, eat every hour or so, drink my fizzy mineral water and allow myself to vomit every morning, I'm doing pretty good. Just feel nauseous most of the time with occasional spates where I'm actually enjoying being pregnant !!!


----------



## Guppy051708

DLA glad to hear things have improved some :hugs:

Firefly that's great ur plan has been helping. Maybe I need to try some fizzy drinks to help too!


----------



## DLA

I also find that I need to take my meds pretty regularly or it gets bad. Fizzy drinks help a lot too! 

Guppy, I know what you mean about feeling drained. That's the hardest part for me! I seem to feel the worst around 5-7pm after I get out of work when my son is running around crazy of course and there's lots to be done! typical!


----------



## DLA

Bumping up this kinda old thread. HG has reared it's ugly head during my last five weeks of pregnancy. I actually passed out last week and had to go to the hospital for fluids and to get the baby checked since I fell on my stomach. I don't know how I will make it another 5 weeks. I'm so weak and keep hardly anything down. Reglan seems to help but it makes me drowsy so I think my days of working are limited. I thought I got through the worst of this and wow was wrong.


----------



## Kburt

Hi all!
I am so happy to have found this thread thanks to Guppy051708. After having read through some of your posts, it brings me a great deal of relief to find that I am not alone in this battle. I have been struggling with HG since around week 6 of pregnancy and have not worked since week 7. I am now 15+4 and a little discouraged to hear that it probably won't be letting up any time soon :( I have been hospitalized twice (once on my birthday), but have fortunately stayed out for a few weeks now. My doctor started me out on Reglan and Zofran but I struggle with the side effects and don't like to take them. I end up with terrible constipation, killer headaches, more dizzyness, and extreme exhaustion. She continues to recommend I take the meds, but sometimes I feel like it is just not worth all the excess issues!
Although I feel like things have calmed down slightly (as in, I keep down at least a small fraction of the food and drinks I consume) I am still incredibly ill and very depressed. :cry: I am going crazy sitting around my house watching that dreadful television and vomiting every hour. Does anyone have any suggestions to cope? What sorts of things were you able to do during these horribly lonely and boring days? I just moved to Arizona, away from all of my friends and family, and I am worried the depression might start to have an effect on my pregnancy.

:hugs: for all my fellow sufferers! Lord knows you need one.


----------



## missy1

Ladies I'm so sorry you are suffering. I know what you are going through as I had HG in both my pregnancies. Lucky for me it eased up about week 20 with each pregnancy but it was a living hell up until that point. I wish I could give you some advice to help you through it but there's nothing much you can do except try to remain positive and know that there is an end in sight and your baby is worth all the suffering and dark, depressing days you will go through. I never thought it at the time in my first pregnancy but I went through it again so clearly it is worth it (although I convinced myself I wouldn't be unlucky enough to get it a second time) 
There are support groups online you can get a lot of help and advice from and I found just chatting online with other girls with HG really helped me and I didn't feel so alone. HG is a lonely illness because you will find a lot of people don't really understand how bad it is and just put it down to 'morning sickness' so being able to talk to people with the same condition does help a lot. This forum was good and also another one called Helpher.org which has been set up specifically for hyperemesis sufferers. 
I hope you feel better soon and don't suffer all the way through. I was lucky. Sending big hugs your way xxxx


----------



## eddjanuary10

Hello ladies. Don't think I've been in here before been all around the board reading through ms and hyperemesis related threads. I was just diagnosed with hg last Tuesday after weeks of severe sickness and not being able to hold down any fluids. I was admitted to hospital on the Tuesday and was very dehydrated so had fluids and anti sickness meds etc the usual. Still feel just as bad every day is a huge challenge. I feel so bad for my son we are usually out every day doing fun things and lately he has been at home mostly with his mum who can barely move off the bed/sofa :( my weight is dropping this week more than previous weeks despite me forcing bits of food in regularly. Fluids don't stay down at all. Haven't been able to take my pre natal vitamin for weeks which worries me, it makes me vomit even more. At certain points if the day I feel more positive than others, right now I feel so depressed. So glad for threads like this, to share with you ladies who really understand. X


----------



## Kburt

Hang in there dear! I know it is draining both physically and emotionally, but you can do it!
No matter what, keep a bottle of water beside you and drink as much as you can. I know it seems futile as it comes right back up most of the time, but it is much better to have _something_ to throw up! Not to mention, some of it might just stay down. What worked best for me was Otter Pops. Crushed ice might be just as good, but I preferred a little flavor. As for the prenatals, I know where you are coming from! I felt so guilty about not taking them, but when I did they came right back up anyways! It got a lot better when I started taking the gummy kind right before bed. 
Good luck! :hugs:


----------



## Guppy051708

The gummys is what i switched to eventually as well. It seemed to decrease the issue...with that said i wasn't on a prenatal for a longgg time. Not much at all during first (and most of 2nd) tri. I felt so bad about it but i was talking to my MW and she assured me that things are more than likely fine. You can only do what you can do, so dont be so hard on yourself <3

Little update on me. I am nearly 30 weeks. Things finally started to improve around 24ish weeks but they are still FAR from perfect. Im at the point now where most foods i can think about eating and not gag myself. It took me a long time to get to the point of sitting at the table and actually able to look at food.
Most days i get away w taking one (or less) of the anti-nausea meds. I try to avoid it where i can but i would say im taking them about 3x per week now (which is alot better than 4x per day like it was at my worst).

One thing i have notice is since my HG vomits have improved, so has the acid reflux....thats interesting.

at any rate, im sooo glad to be in the homestretch. i just wish things would have gone totally away by now, but honestly im thankful for such an improvment as i know not all are this "lucky" by 30 weeks...I was never bothered by going overdue, but tbh im hoping i go at 37 weeks just so i can stop dealing w this horrible condition...i hope i dont sound like a bad mom.


----------



## eddjanuary10

Kburt said:


> Hang in there dear! I know it is draining both physically and emotionally, but you can do it!
> No matter what, keep a bottle of water beside you and drink as much as you can. I know it seems futile as it comes right back up most of the time, but it is much better to have _something_ to throw up! Not to mention, some of it might just stay down. What worked best for me was Otter Pops. Crushed ice might be just as good, but I preferred a little flavor. As for the prenatals, I know where you are coming from! I felt so guilty about not taking them, but when I did they came right back up anyways! It got a lot better when I started taking the gummy kind right before bed.
> Good luck! :hugs:

Thank you for that, here I am it's after midnight and I can't sleep for the nausea and throwing up the small amount I drank before trying to go to sleep. I'm exhausted from feeling like this. I haven't seen gummy pre natal vitamins will look into that thanks and glad to hear they worked well for you :)


----------



## Guppy051708

The only place ive had luck finding the gummys is at Target. i havn't seen it at Walmart yet...of course i havn't checked recently either. 

there is a liquid prenatal. It's kind of expensive though but basically its a mixture (i like the berry flavor :D) and you mix it in with 8oz of water. Taste really good and could prove to be a great thing for us HG ladies since we need the extra fluids anyways.


----------



## eddjanuary10

Guppy05 it's good your feeling at least a little better although I can't imagine how hard it must be to have dealt with hg for such a long period. With my first pregnancy I had the sickness until 20 weeks then it went away completely. I really hope yours passes too and you can enjoy your last stretch of pregnancy sick free. Xx


----------



## eddjanuary10

Guppy051708 said:


> The only place ive had luck finding the gummys is at Target. i havn't seen it at Walmart yet...of course i havn't checked recently either.
> 
> there is a liquid prenatal. It's kind of expensive though but basically its a mixture (i like the berry flavor :D) and you mix it in with 8oz of water. Taste really good and could prove to be a great thing for us HG ladies since we need the extra fluids anyways.

I wish I lived near a target lol unfortunately I'm thousands of miles away but I will have a look online. Fingers crossed!


----------



## Guppy051708

Thank ya hon :friends:

Here is the prenatal drink i was talking about (not sure where all it's sold. i got mine at the herbal shop but i think you can get it most places online). It's called Oxylent.

https://www.drugstore.com/products/...=goobase_filler&device=c&network=g&matchtype=


----------



## lola85

Hi ladies glad I'm not alone! Diagnosed with hg at 6weeks been admitted 5times so far and barely worked in last 3months. Feel so fed up! Everyone seems to think I should 'be over it by now' like I can help it?! I'm (literally) sick if the 'its only ms' and 'I've been there' comments! I really want to scream no you haven't you had ms not hyperemesis!!!!!!!! Sorry rant I over!!! Luckily DH is very supportive but I guess he's only one who's seen how bad it is! I'm hoping it starts to improve now. Midwife has told me to ask GP to extend my sick note for another month but feel really cheeky asking for it?! X


----------



## Guppy051708

lola85 said:


> Hi ladies glad I'm not alone! Diagnosed with hg at 6weeks been admitted 5times so far and barely worked in last 3months. Feel so fed up! Everyone seems to think I should 'be over it by now' like I can help it?! I'm (literally) sick if the 'its only ms' and 'I've been there' comments! I really want to scream no you haven't you had ms not hyperemesis!!!!!!!! Sorry rant I over!!! Luckily DH is very supportive but I guess he's only one who's seen how bad it is! I'm hoping it starts to improve now. Midwife has told me to ask GP to extend my sick note for another month but feel really cheeky asking for it?! X

:hugs: dont feel that way hon. I know it's hard not to though. :hugs: so many ppl misunderstand this Dx. Few ppl really get that it goes far beyond "normal" MS. Everyone just assumes it cant be *that* bad. And then we HG ladies get treated like we are wimps...if only they knew what we have been through! I honestly think we are some of the toughest mommies out there! 

Big :hug: Glad you found us <3


----------



## lola85

Guppy051708 said:


> lola85 said:
> 
> 
> Hi ladies glad I'm not alone! Diagnosed with hg at 6weeks been admitted 5times so far and barely worked in last 3months. Feel so fed up! Everyone seems to think I should 'be over it by now' like I can help it?! I'm (literally) sick if the 'its only ms' and 'I've been there' comments! I really want to scream no you haven't you had ms not hyperemesis!!!!!!!! Sorry rant I over!!! Luckily DH is very supportive but I guess he's only one who's seen how bad it is! I'm hoping it starts to improve now. Midwife has told me to ask GP to extend my sick note for another month but feel really cheeky asking for it?! X
> 
> :hugs: dont feel that way hon. I know it's hard not to though. :hugs: so many ppl misunderstand this Dx. Few ppl really get that it goes far beyond "normal" MS. Everyone just assumes it cant be *that* bad. And then we HG ladies get treated like we are wimps...if only they knew what we have been through! I honestly think we are some of the toughest mommies out there!
> 
> Big :hug: Glad you found us <3Click to expand...

Thanks it's good to vent to those who understand! Just abit grumpy and lonely at moment as friends/family live 4hrs away and work colleagues although understanding aren't very friendly :( 
Has your hg improved at all as you've got further along? X


----------



## sbl

Hi girls I was thinking of setting up a fb page for us hg girls and to spread more awareness of the condition.
Would you guys be interested?
xx


----------



## Guppy051708

We no longer have a FB account, so it wouldn't work for us. Would be great for others on FB. I just hope that those only bnb members and not FB members would still have this thread as support tho. I notice a lot of bnb groups switch to FB and then never are heard from again on BNB and that can be tough for those w out FB


----------



## Guppy051708

lola85 said:


> Guppy051708 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lola85 said:
> 
> 
> Hi ladies glad I'm not alone! Diagnosed with hg at 6weeks been admitted 5times so far and barely worked in last 3months. Feel so fed up! Everyone seems to think I should 'be over it by now' like I can help it?! I'm (literally) sick if the 'its only ms' and 'I've been there' comments! I really want to scream no you haven't you had ms not hyperemesis!!!!!!!! Sorry rant I over!!! Luckily DH is very supportive but I guess he's only one who's seen how bad it is! I'm hoping it starts to improve now. Midwife has told me to ask GP to extend my sick note for another month but feel really cheeky asking for it?! X
> 
> :hugs: dont feel that way hon. I know it's hard not to though. :hugs: so many ppl misunderstand this Dx. Few ppl really get that it goes far beyond "normal" MS. Everyone just assumes it cant be *that* bad. And then we HG ladies get treated like we are wimps...if only they knew what we have been through! I honestly think we are some of the toughest mommies out there!
> 
> Big :hug: Glad you found us <3Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks it's good to vent to those who understand! Just abit grumpy and lonely at moment as friends/family live 4hrs away and work colleagues although understanding aren't very friendly :(
> Has your hg improved at all as you've got further along? XClick to expand...

It did improve but I still have issues w it from time to time. I think somewhere around 24-28 weeks it started to decrease a lot. I'm middle of 32 weeks and havnt had to take anti vomiting meds for about two weeks now. But some days I feel it creeping back up in me again, especially if I don't eat every hr or so. 
The HG was extreme for me. It started (badly) at 9DPOs. I had MS w my boys but nothing like this (tho I may have had mild HG w DS1 looking back. Was sick until 28 weeks w DS1 but that didn't start until 12 weeks w him. W DS2 it started at 6 weeks and didn't end until 20 weeks) I was throwing 15+x per day and food was so unspeaking thinking about it made me throw up. Even now I still have some issues w mustering up the mental attitude to eat certain things (bc of how sick I was). BUT things have improved a lot, finally. But it took a lot of time and sometimes it creeps back.


----------



## eddjanuary10

Just came by to check how we are all doing? Hi Lola, sorry to hear your feeling the wrath of hyperemesis too.

I'm almost at 13 weeks now (my ticker is 3 days ahead haven't changed it since I got new Edd). I am not throwing up everything I drink now I can take a few sips of something and it just makes me nauseous. I feel so thirsty but can't take more than a few sips so I try to eat more fruit to stay hydrated. Food stays down for longer, I haven't lost any more weight  still exhausted from throwing up multiple times each day and head aches from feeling thirty but hoping now to manage this better and no more hospital visits. 

Hugs to all x


----------



## lola85

I'm back in hospital my 6th admission :( so fed up! I seem to be in a pattern where my meds work for a few days then stop and I start vomiting every 20mins though out the day until I have IVs to stop it. Been admitted every week for last 5weeks due to this :(


----------



## sbl

Lola I feel for you. :hugs:
Can I also just give you all a quick bit of info. Make sure your potassium levels are checked regularly. My potassium was so low I almost had a cardiac arrest at 16 weeks. 
I recently read an article about an anorexic girl who died and her potassium levels were actually higher than mine.
I was lucky.


----------



## eddjanuary10

lola85 said:


> I'm back in hospital my 6th admission :( so fed up! I seem to be in a pattern where my meds work for a few days then stop and I start vomiting every 20mins though out the day until I have IVs to stop it. Been admitted every week for last 5weeks due to this :(

:hugs: I feel your frustration and how incredibly horrible you must be feeling. No anti sickness meds worked for me or injections. Only the fluid drip helped and loads of rest I couldn't move even if I wanted to. It's utterly draining. I really hope it all eases of a bit for you soon. We are all here whenever you need to vent. Hope you have loads of support at home too it's very difficult to manage don't feel bad asking people for help x


----------



## eddjanuary10

sbl said:


> Lola I feel for you. :hugs:
> Can I also just give you all a quick bit of info. Make sure your potassium levels are checked regularly. My potassium was so low I almost had a cardiac arrest at 16 weeks.
> I recently read an article about an anorexic girl who died and her potassium levels were actually higher than mine.
> I was lucky.

That's really scary who would check potassium levels? Glad your ok x


----------



## sbl

They should check them in hospital or your ob and gp can do them too.
Thank you lo and I are very lucky to be here. I will post the link to my blog story.
www.hgmum.blogspot.ie

xx


----------



## eddjanuary10

sbl said:


> They should check them in hospital or your ob and gp can do them too.
> Thank you lo and I are very lucky to be here. I will post the link to my blog story.
> www.hgmum.blogspot.ie
> 
> xx

Reading your blog made me cry! So happy you made it through all that can't believe how uninformed the midwifes were at the hospital. I hope your experience helps to raise awareness it really can make such a huge difference to your health depending on what dr you see and how informed they are.The first 3 times I went to my doctor they sent me home telling me some people just have bad morning sickness and that I should go home and try sucking ice cubes! The 4th time I went in I was feeling so ill I couldn't drive, struggled to walk, hadnt held any fluids down for more than 2 days was shaky and had extremely dry lips my mouth was so dry I was thirsty but couldn't take even a sip of water. I needed help to care for my son becaue i couldnt get out if bed.That dr was the one that took the condition I was in seriously and did tests. I was very dehydrated with a high level of keyones and sent straight to hospital. It made me so mad that it got to that stage before anyone took me seriously. Luckily at the hospital they were way more understanding and very knowledgable with regards to hg. Before my 1st antenatal app I had to go through a doctor every time I felt really ill to be referred to hospital and they would t send me unless my ketone levels were 4. They would send me home and tell me to go only if I got 'worse'. Thankfully after my antenatal app the midwife told me not to bother with doc and just go straight to hospital if I felt I had to. :)

I'm shocked by your ordeal, I understand when you are told to stay away from hospital until you consider yourself serious enough to go in you feel like yiu are wasting their time and question yourself and it shouldn't be that way. Things can change so quickly and some people may get there too late. Thank goodness you and lo were ok.

Thank you for posting the link, your little girl is a cutie! X


----------



## sbl

Thank you hun :flower:
Looking back now I am disappointed in how I was treated but I was just so sick that I went along with it.
It's horrible to be made feel like your a nuisance. I had been in out of hospital so many times I hated the place. I still feel nauseous even driving past there.
Its ridiculous the way HG ladies get treated. I am so fed up of people saying "its just morning sickness, get over it"
I'm glad your midwife told you that. At one of my apps the midwife asked for some wee to test and then lost it and never tested it.
I was sitting in the clinic waiting room puking into the toilet for hours. Nobody even asked me if I was ok. :growlmad:
I have to say though I got an amazing response from my blog. People from all corners of the world had read it and that made me feel like I had been useful is some small way.
Thanks you for taking the time to read it hun. How are you feeling?
xxx


----------



## Guppy051708

Will have to read your blog! thanks for posting it!
HG women should not have to go through what they do to get the help that they need :nope: it's such a horrific and debilitating "disease".

Im almost 33 weeks and up 8lbs...not much, huh? My MWs dont seem concerned (probably bc of how much weight i lost the first 24 weeks), but sometimes i feel really bad and i hope that the baby hasn't suffered as a result of this :(


----------



## Amy89

Hi ladies, I'm so glad I found this thread! I came out of a 3 day stint in hospital last week with dehydration and Ketosis - only went because I collapsed at home. 
Today, I feel just as bad as I did before, but I'm sure if I went they'd just send me away. I feel so dreadful, can't keep any water down, constantly being sick but it's just bile, and my head hurts so bad :( 

Sorry to hijack your thread, I just needed to get it out somewhere I'm not gonna be told to deal with it because "it's just a side effect of being pregnant"!


----------



## lola85

Amy go to a&e that's what I had to keep doing (and midwife agreed) as GP wouldn't listen. I now have open access to the ward so I just ring them when I feel I need to be seen. Every time I've needed admission so just listen to your body you know best! X


----------



## Amy89

The ward gave me their number & told me to call them if I felt bad again, and I really do feel as if I should go, BUTTTTT I really can't take the time off work, I've only just started my job & I need to get through the next week & get my contract signed. I'm worried if I'm off again they'll just not give me a proper contract & I'll be stuck without a job again :(


----------



## lola85

I'd call the ward Amy work can't use pregnancy related sickness against you. The only way to feel better is to get treatment otherwise you will just feel worse and in this heat you get dehydrated so much quicker :( Can your GP not sign you off? I've only done 1full week at work since I was 6weeks and midwife wants me signed off till 20weeks or until I stop needing weekly admissions xxx


----------



## Amy89

Thing is, I don't want to be off...I already feel like I put them out enough being off before, and since I'm on probation they don't even need to give a reason to not give me a contract. Really struggling today, it's so hot and we haven't got air con or anything...felt myself get towards passing out a couple of times. If I go, they'll be screwed tonight, already a waitress down, and it's gonna be soooo busy. Just feel conflicted, I can't afford to lose my job :(


----------



## HGsurvivor05

WOW SBL

Just reading your blog, it frustrates me that health providers continue to have a lack of knowledge of HG. I suffered from 5 weeks and admitted at the end of that week. Like you was made to feel like I was over reacting at one point leaving hospital barely having energy to walk the Matron took my mum in to room left me outside and said 'it is all in her head she needs to stop thinking about being sick as she is making herself ill' she belittled me so much I was a grown woman not a child. I continued to be admitted and they would send me home after one day. At one point being forced to drink a protein shake even though I told them that since becoming pregnant I could not tolerate dairy the Matron made the auxiliary stand over me until I drank the whole jug, guess what I was violently sick and became worse, It was then they apologized. My doctors were awful and would not prescribe meds saying like you heard 'you have MS you will get over it' it continued and was eventually admitted for a week at the longest as my liver was in a bad way it was then they began to take more notice but yet made it clear they had no knowledge of HG they admitted I was one of the worst they had seen and started prescribing meds for when I was out but it was too late. I did slightly improved in late 2nd trimester bt was admitted for 2/3 days for fluids right up till two weeks before I delivered.
It was horrendous and my heart goes out to you all and if I can be of any support please ask. 

We decided after DD we could never have anymore children but after 8 years we have taken a huge decision to TTC again. As you see by my ticker very soon! I am nervous, excited and very scared. It has taken 9 months of planning and made appointments with health professionals and my previous midwife. Sadly I feel their knowledge on HG is no further on. I have been made aware that another region within Scotland has its own HG protocol for treatment in patients yet this is not the case with us. The midwife told me my DR won't diagnose HG till after 12 weeks!!!! mmmmm bit late me thinks by then! What I do know now it that I am more knowledgeable and I will be pushing for the correct treatment and will not be walked over this time. 

Also if you are on Facebook like another lady mentioned above there are 2 fantastic pages (which are private) that I joined one is HG support another about trying to prevent HG.

I have been on prenatal Vitamins for 6 months including milk thistle, and extra folic acid, I have also just started B-6. I don't know if any of the measures I have tried will help i HG returns but hopefully prepared myself a bit although in a way if I am honest all my preparation will be thrown out the window if it hits as, as you all know its as if you have an alien in you taking over your body and you have no control over it.

Good luck ladies and stick in there


----------



## sbl

HGsurvivor05 said:


> WOW SBL
> 
> Just reading your blog, it frustrates me that health providers continue to have a lack of knowledge of HG. I suffered from 5 weeks and admitted at the end of that week. Like you was made to feel like I was over reacting at one point leaving hospital barely having energy to walk the Matron took my mum in to room left me outside and said 'it is all in her head she needs to stop thinking about being sick as she is making herself ill' she belittled me so much I was a grown woman not a child. I continued to be admitted and they would send me home after one day. At one point being forced to drink a protein shake even though I told them that since becoming pregnant I could not tolerate dairy the Matron made the auxiliary stand over me until I drank the whole jug, guess what I was violently sick and became worse, It was then they apologized. My doctors were awful and would not prescribe meds saying like you heard 'you have MS you will get over it' it continued and was eventually admitted for a week at the longest as my liver was in a bad way it was then they began to take more notice but yet made it clear they had no knowledge of HG they admitted I was one of the worst they had seen and started prescribing meds for when I was out but it was too late. I did slightly improved in late 2nd trimester bt was admitted for 2/3 days for fluids right up till two weeks before I delivered.
> It was horrendous and my heart goes out to you all and if I can be of any support please ask.
> 
> We decided after DD we could never have anymore children but after 8 years we have taken a huge decision to TTC again. As you see by my ticker very soon! I am nervous, excited and very scared. It has taken 9 months of planning and made appointments with health professionals and my previous midwife. Sadly I feel their knowledge on HG is no further on. I have been made aware that another region within Scotland has its own HG protocol for treatment in patients yet this is not the case with us. The midwife told me my DR won't diagnose HG till after 12 weeks!!!! mmmmm bit late me thinks by then! What I do know now it that I am more knowledgeable and I will be pushing for the correct treatment and will not be walked over this time.
> 
> Also if you are on Facebook like another lady mentioned above there are 2 fantastic pages (which are private) that I joined one is HG support another about trying to prevent HG.
> 
> I have been on prenatal Vitamins for 6 months including milk thistle, and extra folic acid, I have also just started B-6. I don't know if any of the measures I have tried will help i HG returns but hopefully prepared myself a bit although in a way if I am honest all my preparation will be thrown out the window if it hits as, as you all know its as if you have an alien in you taking over your body and you have no control over it.
> 
> Good luck ladies and stick in there

Thank you hun. :flower:

Its terrible the way some HG ladies get treated. Absolutely no understanding of our condition in some hospitals.
It infuriates me now but when I was so sick I just was not able to fight.

I hope HG does not return for you this time when you do conceive. 
We have decided to wait till 2015 to start ttc again. It took me 2.5 years to conceive dd so I reckon it will take awhile next time too.

I plan on going a pre HG diet to build myself up and so I will have little extra wait that I can afford to loose.

I am quite small, always have been but I looked like death when i was pregnant.

Could you send me links to the fb pages/groups?
xx
:hugs:


----------



## HGsurvivor05

Hi SBL,

these are 2 links 

https://www.facebook.com/groups/10679179242/

https://www.facebook.com/groups/PreventHG/

They are closed groups so any posts shouldn't show up in front of your FB friends.
I have been trying my hardest to get myself emotionally ready so time will tell. Its great to have the internet and some support groups although don't think I could barely look at a computer last pregnancy!!!

Hope all goes well when your time comes and think we are all so brave! x


----------



## Boothh

hi can i join in on this group please? suffered with HG last pregnancy and weve just started to NTNP. im really scared of it returning especially now i have two children and we dont live near family like we did last time so i wont have alot of help with them. thinking of going to see the gp and seeing what we can have put in place because trying to get meds last time was so horrible, it took weeks before anyone took me seriously :(


----------



## HGsurvivor05

Hi Boothh,
So you found us on FB page. Did you suffer HG on both your pregnancies? That is us just started trying after 8 years! I never thought I could go back and for years couldn't even hold a baby. THis is our last chance and maybe turning 30 last year gave me the push I needed. Like you I am petrified, one moment I am really positive then the next I am bricking it. Like you being in GB and under NHS they are hopefull. When we initially made the decision I spoke with a nurse who didn't even know what HG was, she got me an appointment with a midwife who was the same midwife as I had with DD and sadly she couldn't answer HG questions and said they wouldn't diagnose HG until at least 12 weeks! even after lots of hospital admissions last time still Dr wouldn't try meds until it was too late. As soon as I get positive I am going to DR to push for something on prescription just encase.
Just trying to get myself ready mentally! 
Good luck with your NTNP 
xxx


----------



## Boothh

I had severe ms with ds1 but it was a walk in the park compared to ds2! Every pregnancy, inc mcs has been worse for me so I'm scared! I'm going to go see the doc and make sure they know whats going on and that they'll be okay with giving me meds and I won't have to fight for them.


----------



## Boothh

Just to add it was my reccurent mc consultant that prescribed me meds last time, but trying to get a repeat from the gp was horrific, he flat out refused me despite me throwing up in the waiting area 4 times whilst I waited for my appointment! I had to refuse to leave his office until he called my consultant to get them!


----------



## lola85

They won't diagnose hg till 12weeks?! That's mad I'm in the uk and was diagnosed and prescribed meds at my booking appointment at 7weeks and it turned out after my scan I was only 4-5weeks then. I think I was lucky with my midwife although all the gp's I saw initially were useless took a few admissions before they would take it seriously.


----------



## Boothh

lola85 said:


> They won't diagnose hg till 12weeks?! That's mad I'm in the uk and was diagnosed and prescribed meds at my booking appointment at 7weeks and it turned out after my scan I was only 4-5weeks then. I think I was lucky with my midwife although all the gp's I saw initially were useless took a few admissions before they would take it seriously.

i was diagnosed last time at 7 weeks but it started at 4 weeks exactly, id already lost 2 stone and turned yellow by the time they diagnosed me! it was a different trust though because weve moved countys now so i need to go and see what this one will be like. the gp i have now is pretty good though so hopefully it should be smooth sailing if i do get it again. with a 4yr old to get to school and a toddler i need to know ill be supported. i had to move in with my grandad last time because dh was working long hours and couldnt afford to be off to help me and i couldnt look after myself. this time i wont have that option.


----------



## Guppy051708

12 weeks?! :saywhat: I would have been in very fragile state far before that! I started HG at 9DPOs and was in agony by 5 weeks. I remember when i was 5+5 i would wake up crying to DH in the middle of the night bc i couldn't handle it anymore. I was already at the end of my rope.


----------



## HGsurvivor05

I know that's how little they know about in my region and that came from my midwife!!, I lost count how many times I had been admitted by 12 weeks with DD yet they still refused to prescribe medication outwith hospital. I had really bad time with hospital from start to finish.

To add to my worry we just started TTC last week and hubby has been made redundant we are devastated he worked for the company for 20 years since he left school never thought we would be in the position :-( so looks like we will be back to WTT :-(

Hope everyone is hanging in there x


----------



## Guppy051708

:hugs:



My little miss should be arriving soon which means (thankfully!) my battle with HG will be done FOREVER!!! It might sound horrible but im honestly counting down more towards the fact that i wont have to deal w HG anymore than i am for my baby to arrive :blush: of course i am thrilled and beyond excited for her arrival (im 39+1 today) but HG has been one of the worst experiences of my life. DH got a vasectomy last month, thats how horrible it's been and i honestly cant be any happier that our family is complete and i will never ever have to deal with this again...i hope i dont sound like a terrible mother or person, but honestly HG was/is so bad that im totally and completly turned off to the idea of every reproducing again. I cannot wait until the day she arrives and the last day of my battle...finally, victory...i can taste it. (err...maybe that was a bad unintended pun :haha:)


----------



## Vicki_Cream

I was diagnosed with HG at 8 weeks, but it started at 6 weeks. I've been admitted three times and given various medication to try, and am now on ondansetron which is working pretty well. My GP, midwife and local maternity unit have all been fantastic and have always acted so quickly when I've been admitted, or giving me new meds to take. I really hated being pregnant up until a few weeks ago, and now the sickness is relatively under control I have begun to enjoy my pregnancy. My doctor wants to try and wean me off the meds soon so see if I'm naturally passed it...not looking forward to that!


----------



## HGsurvivor05

oh wow Guppy not long now keep us posted!

HG does the strangest things to you. I am a nursery nurse and love kids but took until last year for me to actually hold one and think 'aw your kinda cute' I don't know if i resented other babies/mums for what I went through. I loved DD from the minute she was born and we are very close but babies after HG scared the living day out of me!
I remember feeling really ill and broke down as was sure I was preg on taking test it was negative and it turned out to be really bad flu, I lost 9lb in one week and felt very similar in the fact I was so dehydrated. I really can't believe we are going back. Its been a really hard decision and taken months of getting myself emotionally ready although if it hits I know I will crumble but hurts so bad that DD longs for sibling and was one of the hardest decisions we have made. I just hope its a bit tamer than last time if I get it.
Good luck with labour and the end is now in sight


----------



## HGsurvivor05

Vicki_Cream said:


> I was diagnosed with HG at 8 weeks, but it started at 6 weeks. I've been admitted three times and given various medication to try, and am now on ondansetron which is working pretty well. My GP, midwife and local maternity unit have all been fantastic and have always acted so quickly when I've been admitted, or giving me new meds to take. I really hated being pregnant up until a few weeks ago, and now the sickness is relatively under control I have begun to enjoy my pregnancy. My doctor wants to try and wean me off the meds soon so see if I'm naturally passed it...not looking forward to that!

Hi Vicki,

Is this your first child? 
I hope this is it eased for you. I will fighting so hard for them to listen to me if it hits. Can I asked what medication you have tried? it has been so long since I had HG forgotten what they did eventually try me with. Having an upto date list of whats out there on NHS may come in helpful!!!
We have just started TTC no.2 after 8 years! although go a big blow on Fri as Hubby lost his job of 22 years. We are staying positive and hoping he gets something soon. He is going to do offshore training and hoping to pick up some self employed work till everything hopefully falls into place. We have had some challenges thrown at us this year and he wants to keep trying as he says it will eventually be a happy ending after all the crap we have been through.

Keep us updated on your progress?
Can I ask if you were or are working and if so how have your employers been? xxx
:thumbup:


----------



## lola85

I've been really well weaning off my tablets for the last month feeling great and gaining weight then today I feel like HG has returned with a vengeance :( so upset I thought it was over. Meds won't stay down and been throwing up bile every hour since 8am feel rotten and just want to cry! Only been back at work 2 weeks and off sick again fortunately they have been great. Hope everyone else is having a better day


----------



## Vicki_Cream

HGsurvivor05 said:


> Vicki_Cream said:
> 
> 
> I was diagnosed with HG at 8 weeks, but it started at 6 weeks. I've been admitted three times and given various medication to try, and am now on ondansetron which is working pretty well. My GP, midwife and local maternity unit have all been fantastic and have always acted so quickly when I've been admitted, or giving me new meds to take. I really hated being pregnant up until a few weeks ago, and now the sickness is relatively under control I have begun to enjoy my pregnancy. My doctor wants to try and wean me off the meds soon so see if I'm naturally passed it...not looking forward to that!
> 
> Hi Vicki,
> 
> Is this your first child?
> I hope this is it eased for you. I will fighting so hard for them to listen to me if it hits. Can I asked what medication you have tried? it has been so long since I had HG forgotten what they did eventually try me with. Having an upto date list of whats out there on NHS may come in helpful!!!
> We have just started TTC no.2 after 8 years! although go a big blow on Fri as Hubby lost his job of 22 years. We are staying positive and hoping he gets something soon. He is going to do offshore training and hoping to pick up some self employed work till everything hopefully falls into place. We have had some challenges thrown at us this year and he wants to keep trying as he says it will eventually be a happy ending after all the crap we have been through.
> 
> Keep us updated on your progress?
> Can I ask if you were or are working and if so how have your employers been? xxx
> :thumbup:Click to expand...

Hello!

Yes, this is my first child but my second pregnancy, the first resulted in ectopic (and I didn't develop HG in that pregnancy). The HG seems to have been under control thanks to Ondansetron since about 17 weeks, and I have managed to wean myself down to just one tablet a day but haven't tried going completely off my meds yet. If I'm late taking my tablet I can feel the tell tale signs that HG will rear it's ugly head very soon. I had previously tried cyclezine (which I ended up reacting to and it made me vomit more), metoclopramide and a few others (which I'm failing to remember right now!)

I work full time, and our HR lady was effing diabolical with my sickness at first. After my second hospital admission, upon my return to work she tried to tell me that my sickness was grounds for disciplinary and that I wouldn't be getting the pay rise everyone else was getting due to my sickness. I promptly pointed out that according to advice from the CAB (I'd already looked into it just in case) they cannot penalise me for pregnancy related illness, and reminded her that my condition has been well documented by the various doctors and registrars that I have seen. She soon changed the subject, and I got my pay rise. I think since then she has actually looked into what she can and can't do to me, and she has been nice as pie since then. Win!

I'm sorry to hear about your husbands job, I'll keep my finger crossed that he finds something else soon. :flower:

Did you suffer badly with HG in your first pregnancy?

I will definitely keep everyone updated with my progress :) xxx


----------



## Vicki_Cream

lola85 said:


> I've been really well weaning off my tablets for the last month feeling great and gaining weight then today I feel like HG has returned with a vengeance :( so upset I thought it was over. Meds won't stay down and been throwing up bile every hour since 8am feel rotten and just want to cry! Only been back at work 2 weeks and off sick again fortunately they have been great. Hope everyone else is having a better day

Oh no! Sorry to hear you had a bad sicky day Lola, are you feeling any better now? xx


----------



## lola85

Vicki_Cream said:


> lola85 said:
> 
> 
> I've been really well weaning off my tablets for the last month feeling great and gaining weight then today I feel like HG has returned with a vengeance :( so upset I thought it was over. Meds won't stay down and been throwing up bile every hour since 8am feel rotten and just want to cry! Only been back at work 2 weeks and off sick again fortunately they have been great. Hope everyone else is having a better day
> 
> Oh no! Sorry to hear you had a bad sicky day Lola, are you feeling any better now? xxClick to expand...

Yes thanks somehow managed to keep metaclopramide down before I went to bed so now back on that and ondansetron and feeling ok. They can sod off with there weaning off the tablets! Although work have been amazing I'm worried about having too many triggers for being off sick and being forced to take mat leave early! X


----------



## Vicki_Cream

lola85 said:


> Vicki_Cream said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lola85 said:
> 
> 
> I've been really well weaning off my tablets for the last month feeling great and gaining weight then today I feel like HG has returned with a vengeance :( so upset I thought it was over. Meds won't stay down and been throwing up bile every hour since 8am feel rotten and just want to cry! Only been back at work 2 weeks and off sick again fortunately they have been great. Hope everyone else is having a better day
> 
> Oh no! Sorry to hear you had a bad sicky day Lola, are you feeling any better now? xxClick to expand...
> 
> Yes thanks somehow managed to keep metaclopramide down before I went to bed so now back on that and ondansetron and feeling ok. They can sod off with there weaning off the tablets! Although work have been amazing I'm worried about having too many triggers for being off sick and being forced to take mat leave early! XClick to expand...

Glad you are feeling better! :flower: I know what you mean about your worries, I have been worrying about the same thing. x


----------



## Guppy051708

HG has come back in the last few weeks...today is due date, still no baby...this is so cruel :(


----------



## melissa84

Hey ladies, has anyone here tried the HG protocol by Shonda Parker? The link below really has given me hope for my next pregnancy. Definitely going to get some milk thistle and B6. What do you think?

https://www.helpher.org/forum3/viewtopic.php?f=33&t=29124

??


----------



## skye93

Hi all I'm Skye. I had HG with my first pregnancy, right up until I had my son. I was on Metaclopramide & Ondansetron. I am now 7+4 with my second and suprise I have it again. I was admitted yesterday, they had to try 5times to get the IV in as my veins had collasped. Alot better today but back on Ondansetron.

Hard being so sick with a crawler (he is also standing and cruising now)


----------



## HGsurvivor05

melissa84 said:


> Hey ladies, has anyone here tried the HG protocol by Shonda Parker? The link below really has given me hope for my next pregnancy. Definitely going to get some milk thistle and B6. What do you think?
> 
> https://www.helpher.org/forum3/viewtopic.php?f=33&t=29124
> 
> ??

Hi Melissa84,
After 8 years we have decided to give pregnancy another go. We are just in first month of trying tested today at 10dpo and negative, so think I am out as looking back on symptoms I had with DD I have none this cycle apfart from cramping, absolutely bricking it when I do get positive!
I started writing journal in WWT section as we made decision at the start of the year and wanted to keep notes on what I have tried.
I met with midwife in February to discuss my fear tbh was pointless meeting as I believe they are no further knowledgeable on HG but I am and I will fight so that I get the care and meds early this time if it returns I was treated shockingly 8 years ago as they didn't have a clue.

I am currently taking 2 x B6 tablets daily,
2 x milk thistle tablets,
1 x parental,
1 x folic acid,

I am currently waiting on unisom from USA (sleeping aid, which can work with b6) and magnesium. Don't know if any of this will help but I will try anything! only thing with B6 is you are recommended not to take it for long periods as can cause nerve problems. I originally bought a cheeper tablet and after month was getting pins and needles and funny legs so stopped and was ok so I have since bought another with no issues. If you are on FB i copied links to FB pages one is ladies suffering or suffered HG and they discuss loads of things they have tried.
Good luck hun 

Skye sorry to here your HG has returned, hopefully IV will help and they can fine meds that ease it a bit. Its such a horrible illness and I wish more people understood what we go through, keep going and always ladies here if you need to vent xxxx :hugs:


----------



## melissa84

Hi! :hi:I just bought the milk thistle and B6 yesterday and wow the milk thistle was really expensive! I've also read about magnesium for HG and am going to start taking them too just to be safe. And my iron because I had severe anemia during my pregnancy. I need to get Unisom too. 

How long are you going to be taking them for do you think? I'm thinking 2 or 3 months before TTC and still taking the pills throughout TTC and pregnancy. I want to take it long enough so it can work, but I'm impatient lol. I'm really nervous but excited thinking this might cure HG. Especially because before I could only think of getting pregnant again with fear and crying. Good luck to us and anyone else that's going to try this! :thumbup:


----------



## Guppy051708

hope the diet and everything works.
I think it could def be worthwhile and if it doesn't work at least you tried something! and if it does thats fab. no harm done. If i were to get pregnant again (but def wont be after this experience!) then i would try it for sure.


----------



## Guppy051708

ugh, tomorrow i am one week "overdue"...this is seriously one of the most cruel things ever when you have HG!!!! :brat: I went nearly 2 weeks over w DS1, this isn't fair as a third time mom that im going later than most FTMs! ugh. As if 40 weeks of HG isn't enough!


----------



## HGsurvivor05

Guppy051708 said:


> ugh, tomorrow i am one week "overdue"...this is seriously one of the most cruel things ever when you have HG!!!! :brat: I went nearly 2 weeks over w DS1, this isn't fair as a third time mom that im going later than most FTMs! ugh. As if 40 weeks of HG isn't enough!

OH Guppy.

I can't believe they are making you hold on. How is the HG? did it settle again? I am thinking of you and hope this baba appears soon.

Melissa, yeah I got a shock with milk thistle, 1st one I bought was vile the tablet were awful left me wrenching without having hG! I got my next ones from chemist direct and they were smaller with little after taste, yesterday I received it in liquid form and add to water (i add to diluting juice) and even 1.5ml is making me wrench first time I put 5ml had to pour it out (that was large glass!), think I will stick to bioconcepts tablets. My magnesium arrived and they are like horse pills but happy to swallow them down at the moment.

I started taking MT, B6 and folic in Febuary/March although stopped B6 for couple of months and I am on 3rd month of parentals and back on thorne B6 I think the brand is I get it from Amazon. When I ordered all my vitamins last week it came to £50 that's about months supply!!!!

Not sure what you can keep taking when you find out you are pregnant. Think I will have another month HG free as AF due weekend and got BFN today and feeling no signs like last time.

Melissa have you got TTC date planned?? x


----------



## melissa84

Not sure the date, probably either beginning of November or December. I wish I knew how long is best to do the protocol for before attempting pregnancy. Also I read from some of the women on the helpHER website that they still take MF and B6 through pregnancy to keep symptoms at bay. It makes sense because the liver would still need to be cleansed of the hormones from pregnancy. 

@Guppy I'm sorry you're going though this. It sucks, especially when it lasts so long. I gave birth 5 wks early and don't know if I would have been able to last as long as you are. It really is cruel! Hope everything turns out well.


----------



## Guppy051708

Thanks ladies :friends:

My little girl arrived this morning at 2:49am after a speedy delivery. Lilah Victoria was
Born one hr after the MW arrived. We tried to get the tub filled but things progressed too quickly for that. She weighed the same as Ds2, 7lbs 4oz. We think she is 19in long but shes orobably taller wr just couldnt get her legs to stay straight. 
Ironically this was my first birth that i never threw up during (my first two i threw up at 4cm). Our family is now totally complete. My battle w HG is done forever and i couldnt be happier about that. My girl is so sweeet and it eas so worth it but im glad i cam leave HG behind for good. Beat wishes to u ladies, tho i never want to do this again, the oain if HG was worth every minute. Im so in love and so happy ahe is here. Keep ur wyes on the prize ladies.


----------



## melissa84

Congratulations!!! That is such a beautiful name too! It's funny how after all the suffering you go through during pregnancy and labor the minute you hold your child in your arms it's all worth it. :hugs:


----------



## lola85

Guppy051708 said:


> Thanks ladies :friends:
> 
> My little girl arrived this morning at 2:49am after a speedy delivery. Lilah Victoria was
> Born one hr after the MW arrived. We tried to get the tub filled but things progressed too quickly for that. She weighed the same as Ds2, 7lbs 4oz. We think she is 19in long but shes orobably taller wr just couldnt get her legs to stay straight.
> Ironically this was my first birth that i never threw up during (my first two i threw up at 4cm). Our family is now totally complete. My battle w HG is done forever and i couldnt be happier about that. My girl is so sweeet and it eas so worth it but im glad i cam leave HG behind for good. Beat wishes to u ladies, tho i never want to do this again, the oain if HG was worth every minute. Im so in love and so happy ahe is here. Keep ur wyes on the prize ladies.

Congratulations! I'm so pleased to hear she arrived safely and your hg battle is over!! Enjoy every minute I can't wait till its mine turn! X


----------



## HGsurvivor05

Awwww guppy I am delighted for you, your little princess has arrived 
What an adorable name. It is the strangest feeling when the whole HG disappears, I though hospital food was the best thing ever after DD was born! 

I keep telling myself If we managed once we can get through this again although starting to freak a bit now that we are trying.

Melissa
If you are starting Nov/Dec no harm in starting vitamins now. Like I said I started mine at beginning of year although wasn't too concerned if I missed any but last 3 months anyway I have been good at taking them every day, don't feel any difference apart from better bowl movements LOL I have also bought twinings herbal teas there is one or two with milk thistle and one with ginger and something so bought them to try but need to be in humor for one 

Good luck and keep me updated, did you join FB pages? one lady started her protocol 2 years before TTC!!! I thought I was bad starting my planning in Jan/Feb!
Are you planning in telling anyone you are trying? I was wanting to tell on of my best friends but keeping it to myself, get to chat to people on here and FB who understand really what we are going through which helps also met a lovely lady who I have been chatting with she has suffered 3 HG pregnancies and lives few hours away from us.
Good luck ladies x


----------



## Vicki_Cream

Congratulations Guppy!! :flower:


----------



## Amy89

Well I'm back in the hospital, ladies :( HG sucks :( x


----------



## melissa84

I haven't joined yet, what are the links? I didn't see them if you posted them or I'm blind. Lol. But two years? I am just too impatient. Well I was at the point where I wasn't sure about even having another at all due to what I think was PTSD from HG. I didn't even know that what I had was HG until earlier this year. I was never told during my pregnancy or after, it wasn't until I was taking to my coworker and she told me about the mommypotomas article on HG and magnesium that I found out it wasn't just morning sickness but something more serious. Up till that point I thought I was the only woman to have severe morning sickness and had no idea that it was something that could be prevented. Now that I know about ways to maybe prevent it I don't want to wait. I want to just have my next baby so I can have kids close together.


----------



## Vicki_Cream

Amy89 said:


> Well I'm back in the hospital, ladies :( HG sucks :( x

:hugs: I hope it is a short stay for you xx


----------



## HGsurvivor05

Awww Amy hugs to you. xxx

Mellisa I thought my care was bad!!! you poor thing, I am sad that we left it so long to go back (8 years!) but I feel I have now just got my head round it all I think emotionally HG stays in you forever and I think we should be offered some kind of counselling during and after HG. I remember times of just sobbing to myself in hospital bed then after baby is born you are so physically worn out you go into melt down (or I did) I think I suffered slight PND looking back now. I really suffered emotionally and physically, I was trying to do everything by the book and breastfeed then became really ill with BF and lost my vision briefly due mastitis. The midwife put me on antibiotics but kept telling me 'breast was best' yet had really unsettled baby who suffered badly from constipation and screamed till her throat bled and still nobody would help, luckily things improved by 3-4 months but I started doing things 'our' way and I threw the book away LOL 

This time I have a more of a plan and hopefully going to be more assertive when it comes to my care xxx

Good luck ladies xxx


----------



## Mapleroo

Hi ladies, fellow sufferers!

Ugh I can't believe I am doing this again! This is my 4th pregnancy. Had HG with first 3. I fear I am repeating history and going down that same old familiar , yet awful road. My plan was to start on my meds early before it got to HG, but so far my plan, as most I seem to make, is not going the way I would like it to! I am only 6 weeks along and enduring another 15 or so weeks of this seems so daunting. I just wish I could go to sleep and wake up in the 3rd trimester. So sorry for the rant, feeling like this is so isolating. My OH tries to be helpful, but he doesn't get it and I can't explain it. Just feeling sick, lonely and sad. My own private pity party. Thanks for giving me a place to get this out. Looking forward to meeting you all!


----------



## iluvmyfamily

Mapleroo said:


> Hi ladies, fellow sufferers!
> 
> Ugh I can't believe I am doing this again! This is my 4th pregnancy. Had HG with first 3. I fear I am repeating history and going down that same old familiar , yet awful road. My plan was to start on my meds early before it got to HG, but so far my plan, as most I seem to make, is not going the way I would like it to! I am only 6 weeks along and enduring another 15 or so weeks of this seems so daunting. I just wish I could go to sleep and wake up in the 3rd trimester. So sorry for the rant, feeling like this is so isolating. My OH tries to be helpful, but he doesn't get it and I can't explain it. Just feeling sick, lonely and sad. My own private pity party. Thanks for giving me a place to get this out. Looking forward to meeting you all!

.... Just coming in here reminds me of how bad my HG was in my other pregnancies. I feel for you so much. This is my 6th pregnancy, 5th baby (had a mc) and in my other pregnancies I had HG so bad to the point I was hospitalized all the time, been on the zofran pump, docs came in told me that my baby wouldn't have a chance and I may need an "A" which I'm against. A priest was sent to my room to pray for me because he thought I was dying. It was a nightmare. In this pregnancy I didn't have HG, just normal nausea and NO vomiting which shocked the crap out of me. Just keep in mind sometimes you can feel so sick but maybe you won't actually GET sick. Lets hope for the best sweety. I never thought in a million years I'd experience a somewhat normal pregnancy but I finally did. Good luck to you and God bless.


----------



## Mapleroo

iluvmyfamily said:


> Mapleroo said:
> 
> 
> Hi ladies, fellow sufferers!
> 
> Ugh I can't believe I am doing this again! This is my 4th pregnancy. Had HG with first 3. I fear I am repeating history and going down that same old familiar , yet awful road. My plan was to start on my meds early before it got to HG, but so far my plan, as most I seem to make, is not going the way I would like it to! I am only 6 weeks along and enduring another 15 or so weeks of this seems so daunting. I just wish I could go to sleep and wake up in the 3rd trimester. So sorry for the rant, feeling like this is so isolating. My OH tries to be helpful, but he doesn't get it and I can't explain it. Just feeling sick, lonely and sad. My own private pity party. Thanks for giving me a place to get this out. Looking forward to meeting you all!
> 
> .... Just coming in here reminds me of how bad my HG was in my other pregnancies. I feel for you so much. This is my 6th pregnancy, 5th baby (had a mc) and in my other pregnancies I had HG so bad to the point I was hospitalized all the time, been on the zofran pump, docs came in told me that my baby wouldn't have a chance and I may need an "A" which I'm against. A priest was sent to my room to pray for me because he thought I was dying. It was a nightmare. In this pregnancy I didn't have HG, just normal nausea and NO vomiting which shocked the crap out of me. Just keep in mind sometimes you can feel so sick but maybe you won't actually GET sick. Lets hope for the best sweety. I never thought in a million years I'd experience a somewhat normal pregnancy but I finally did. Good luck to you and God bless.Click to expand...

Thanks so much for your kind words!
So happy for you that you were able to finally have that 'holy grail' of normal pregnancy! I have to admit that I was hoping that now being in my 30's (previous pregnancies in my 20's) that would somehow make a difference and I wouldn't get sick. I also have had super sore boobs this time (never with my others) and I must admit having an irrational hope that all my suffering would just stay in my boobs! Oh the things we hope for!


----------



## HGsurvivor05

Mapleroo said:


> iluvmyfamily said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mapleroo said:
> 
> 
> Hi ladies, fellow sufferers!
> 
> Ugh I can't believe I am doing this again! This is my 4th pregnancy. Had HG with first 3. I fear I am repeating history and going down that same old familiar , yet awful road. My plan was to start on my meds early before it got to HG, but so far my plan, as most I seem to make, is not going the way I would like it to! I am only 6 weeks along and enduring another 15 or so weeks of this seems so daunting. I just wish I could go to sleep and wake up in the 3rd trimester. So sorry for the rant, feeling like this is so isolating. My OH tries to be helpful, but he doesn't get it and I can't explain it. Just feeling sick, lonely and sad. My own private pity party. Thanks for giving me a place to get this out. Looking forward to meeting you all!
> 
> .... Just coming in here reminds me of how bad my HG was in my other pregnancies. I feel for you so much. This is my 6th pregnancy, 5th baby (had a mc) and in my other pregnancies I had HG so bad to the point I was hospitalized all the time, been on the zofran pump, docs came in told me that my baby wouldn't have a chance and I may need an "A" which I'm against. A priest was sent to my room to pray for me because he thought I was dying. It was a nightmare. In this pregnancy I didn't have HG, just normal nausea and NO vomiting which shocked the crap out of me. Just keep in mind sometimes you can feel so sick but maybe you won't actually GET sick. Lets hope for the best sweety. I never thought in a million years I'd experience a somewhat normal pregnancy but I finally did. Good luck to you and God bless.Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks so much for your kind words!
> So happy for you that you were able to finally have that 'holy grail' of normal pregnancy! I have to admit that I was hoping that now being in my 30's (previous pregnancies in my 20's) that would somehow make a difference and I wouldn't get sick. I also have had super sore boobs this time (never with my others) and I must admit having an irrational hope that all my suffering would just stay in my boobs! Oh the things we hope for!Click to expand...

Awww mapleroo,
I am thinking about you, have you been to your Doctor?? My plan is similar to yours as soon as I get a positive I want medication at the ready but if I am being honest to myself that wont happen us UK helth service (NHS) is awful unless you are a royal!!!
Its taken us 8 years to come back and secretly hoping like you now I am 31 it might not happen as my body is maturer LOL sadly will probably be opposite with being older :blush:

This is only our 2nd month trying but getting quite scared as also getting closer to christmas and with DD I was in and out of hospital from wk 5 right through to 38 so would hate to be really ill for christmas :-(

I hope your sickness settles and shout for medication or treatment from your DR!!!.

Hugs from me :hugs:


----------



## HGsurvivor05

edited



> You may not link to third party forums, chatrooms, competing pregnancy/parenting resources, competing groups/pages or unapproved social networking Web Sites (Example: Formspring.me. The only approved sites at this time for *personal *pages only are: Facebook, Twitter, Bebo, YouTube, Myspace)


----------



## Mapleroo

HGsurvivor05 said:


> Mapleroo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> iluvmyfamily said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mapleroo said:
> 
> 
> Hi ladies, fellow sufferers!
> 
> Ugh I can't believe I am doing this again! This is my 4th pregnancy. Had HG with first 3. I fear I am repeating history and going down that same old familiar , yet awful road. My plan was to start on my meds early before it got to HG, but so far my plan, as most I seem to make, is not going the way I would like it to! I am only 6 weeks along and enduring another 15 or so weeks of this seems so daunting. I just wish I could go to sleep and wake up in the 3rd trimester. So sorry for the rant, feeling like this is so isolating. My OH tries to be helpful, but he doesn't get it and I can't explain it. Just feeling sick, lonely and sad. My own private pity party. Thanks for giving me a place to get this out. Looking forward to meeting you all!
> 
> .... Just coming in here reminds me of how bad my HG was in my other pregnancies. I feel for you so much. This is my 6th pregnancy, 5th baby (had a mc) and in my other pregnancies I had HG so bad to the point I was hospitalized all the time, been on the zofran pump, docs came in told me that my baby wouldn't have a chance and I may need an "A" which I'm against. A priest was sent to my room to pray for me because he thought I was dying. It was a nightmare. In this pregnancy I didn't have HG, just normal nausea and NO vomiting which shocked the crap out of me. Just keep in mind sometimes you can feel so sick but maybe you won't actually GET sick. Lets hope for the best sweety. I never thought in a million years I'd experience a somewhat normal pregnancy but I finally did. Good luck to you and God bless.Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks so much for your kind words!
> So happy for you that you were able to finally have that 'holy grail' of normal pregnancy! I have to admit that I was hoping that now being in my 30's (previous pregnancies in my 20's) that would somehow make a difference and I wouldn't get sick. I also have had super sore boobs this time (never with my others) and I must admit having an irrational hope that all my suffering would just stay in my boobs! Oh the things we hope for!Click to expand...
> 
> Awww mapleroo,
> I am thinking about you, have you been to your Doctor?? My plan is similar to yours as soon as I get a positive I want medication at the ready but if I am being honest to myself that wont happen us UK helth service (NHS) is awful unless you are a royal!!!
> Its taken us 8 years to come back and secretly hoping like you now I am 31 it might not happen as my body is maturer LOL sadly will probably be opposite with being older :blush:
> 
> This is only our 2nd month trying but getting quite scared as also getting closer to christmas and with DD I was in and out of hospital from wk 5 right through to 38 so would hate to be really ill for christmas :-(
> 
> I hope your sickness settles and shout for medication or treatment from your DR!!!.
> 
> Hugs from me :hugs:Click to expand...

Thank you! No I haven't been to my Dr for a week but here in Canada we have a Motherisk helpline. They have a no. that deals specifically with NVP and the medication of choice here, Diclectin. She put me on a more specific schedule for that and my eating and after a few days, it seems to have worked. Yesterday was my first day that I felt pretty good (well comparatively) in a week or so. Hoping it's the meds leveling out and not just a fluke. I am a bit bummed I waited so long to start on the medication actually. I should have started at 4 weeks and by now, everything would be much better. Oh well.

Good luck with your TTC! I understand it is a mixed bag of emotions. Hopefully this time will be better for you!


----------



## Vicki_Cream

I ran out of ondansetron tablets on Monday and couldn't get an appointment until Wednesday to see my doctor. Well I ended up seeing a different doctor, who refused to give me a repeat prescription as I hadn't been sick yet. Nevermind the fact I am on the tablets to PREVENT me from throwing up!! So that was at about 3pm, by 6pm I was chucking my guts up again. Couldn't get an appointment on Thursday, somehow struggled through a night shift at work, and called in sick today. Finally saw my own doctor who gave me a prescription and apologised for the other doctor's attitude etc. 

I am now feeling human again and finally been able to eat and drink, huzzah! Only bad thing is my arm is sore from having my flu jab haha


----------



## Mom2sam

Hi can i join. Expecting baby #2 i am just over 5 weeks
Suffered with hg throughout my first pregnancy and stayed on metaclopramide til end as when id try to wean off itd just spiral out of control again. Hated my first pregnancy but was a much wanted baby (after 5 yrs of ttc) 
Taken me 6 yrs to try again & conceived second cycle off bc pills. Im now so scared of the hg returning whch i know it will my sisters hav it everytym n hv 3/4 kids. 
When did it start for u ladies??


----------



## Vicki_Cream

Mine started of slowly at 6 weeks, but then HG kicked in full force around 7 1/2-8 weeks. I hope your doctors manage to help you keep your HG under control this time xx :hugs:


----------



## Guppy051708

I had severe nausea the day before my :bfp: with DD. that started ay 9 DPOs. I was vomiting regularly by 11 DPOs. and by 5+3 the vomiting and nausea was bringing me to my knees, in tears. It was horrid. Was told at that point if meds didn't work I would be hospitalized within the week from dehydration


----------



## HGsurvivor05

Mom2sam, Mine started around 4/5 weeks was hospitalized around 5w+4 on first occasion then suffered till I delivered I had brief period around middle of pregnancy I was just ok bit was given little support on NHS and treated really badly. Like you taken along time for us to beable to agree to try again (8 years ) for us and I am bricking it LOL every month of trying makes things worse, I came of BCP in August so still early days as we are older this time and hubs now works away so we miss some cycles :-( 
Keep us updated on your pregnancy and fingers crossed everything goes easier for you this time  x


----------



## mumaoftwoboys

Hi just wondering if I can join. I am currently in my fourth hg pregnancy which has resulted in two children so far. Currently feeling not so flash. Am 6 weeks today.


----------



## mumaoftwoboys

I should write a bit about myself. I live in nz, my first born my hg hit about 5 weeks with my first hospital admission at 6 weeks. They had me on potassium and if fluids, tried all medications under the sun but none worked. It lasted till about 16 weeks. With my second hg didn't hit until 7 weeks, first hospital admission at 9 weeks. This time they introduced me to Zofran 4mg. And stemevil suppositories at 12 weeks. Third pregnancy was more like normal ms hence why I knew something was wrong and I mc. This one I have started on 8mg three times a day if Zofran, looking at getting fluids once a week and seeing a dr who specialises in hg apparently. Am booked in for first scan in three days time. While I'm not vomiting as much at the moment due to the Zofran I am constantly nauseas.


----------



## OnyxSnowfall

Ahhhhhhhhhh I feel so bad for everyone going through morning sickness and extreme morning sickness.

I'm almost 14 weeks and still vomiting all over and am tired and icky and bleh and bleh (it's been this way since week 5 grr --- I had the swine flu twice and would rather go through that all over again u.u).

When will it enddddddddddd.


----------



## mumaoftwoboys

thre doesn't seem to be an active support group for HG - this really sucks...


----------



## HGsurvivor05

mumaoftwoboys said:


> thre doesn't seem to be an active support group for HG - this really sucks...

its really crap, there is nothing. It has taken us 8 years to get the guts to go back for another and currently ttc no.2 first few months was ready to take on HG but getting scared the more time I am getting to think about it. I was treated like crap last time and met with midwife at the start of the year to discuss our plans and basically nothing has changed she is very experienced midwife and lovely but still had no real knowledge on HG basically still thinking on the lines of psychological. 
Just with we found this eggy so I can hopefully get HG out of my life forever as sure to return, I dont care what Dr's say.

I have been on lots of various vitamins but think I just have to be ready for it as what every HG sufferer knows there is nothing you can do to stop it it takes over your body. I have decided if I can I will take a diary and note my every treatment as looking back I was treated so badly last time. One time I was stood over a basically forced to dring a whole jug of protien shake told 'I had to think of my baby' when told I couldn't touch dairy since becoming preg the auxiliary had to hand me the glasses for me to drink one after the other, and guess what I was sooooo ill after and they came and apologized but was too late, they also left me in corridor (grown woman) took my mum into office and I heard the matron saying 'it's all in her head, it's psychological you need to get her to listen to you and get her out of thinking she wants to be sick' 
It's really shit and it infuriates me the way we are treated :-(

Have you tried some of the online HG websites, only thing its so much easier to talk to someone as its not even easy using the computer with HG 

My heart goes out to you and hang in there x


----------



## Vicki_Cream

That is awful the way you were treated!!

I have been so lucky with all of the support I have had during my HG. My midwife, GP, various registrars at the hospital, my Mum (she suffered with it previously) and my wonderful OH. It took a while to find medication that worked, but my GP kept listening to me and was willing to try other medication when previous pills had failed. The hospital were fab whenever I was admitted, and I only encountered one horrible midwife out of everyone I saw.

My OH has been my rock, and took it upon himself to research HG o he could help me. He will never understand how grateful I am :cloud9:

I'm still having to take medication daily, but I am almost at the end so I wont have to deal with it much longer! Thank goodness!!

I hope that you both get the treatment you deserve, and need! HG is just pure evil, I cannot imagine going through it with a poor support network. :flower:


----------



## mumaoftwoboys

I am very lucky to have two supportive groups on FB. I'm sorry you had to go through that. I wish I was at the other end of this pregnancy lol. I have to say with early hospital admissions, Zofran early I have managed to stay out of hospital since 8 weeks. been nauseas this time around and sick at night but am eating so that's a big thing in itself.


----------



## sbl

I was going to suggest the fb groups. 
They really are great.
xx


----------



## HGsurvivor05

I did mention them on here but posts got removed??? So was scared to mention it again as for hg sufferer they are fantastic as not too much on here about hg.


----------



## mumaoftwoboys

Its sad there is no support group on here


----------



## Mom2sam

Hi thankyou to everyone who replied. Sorry for delayed response hg did hit hard second time round too at just under 6 weeks. So could'nt reply. Sadly ended in misscarriage at 8 weeks. Will ttc again in few months, feeling for all the ladies suffering with hg its aweful but kp strong & hopefully will begin to get better & subside in few weeks.


----------



## Vicki_Cream

So sorry for your loss hun, big hugs xxx :hugs:


----------



## sbl

Sorry for your loss mom2sam. 
xx


----------



## HGsurvivor05

sorry for your loss Mom2sam sending over hugs x

hope everyone is doing ok. I am still waiting on my bfp ;-( the longer it takes the more I start to worry about HG returning. Currently 1dpo so fingers crossed for this month x


----------



## GillandJamie

Hi all dont know how active this thread is but just looing for support. This is baby #5 for me and 1st time with Hyperemesis. Its awful and i salute all you mums who have gone through it more than once, if this had happened to me 1st time around it would have probably been my last. Currently on prochlorperazine 5mg 3x daily and cyclizine 50mg 3 x daily. About every 7-10 days i have a really bad relapse and end up in hospital for rehydration coz i start the endless puking again, this is with taking the meds, if i dont take the meds then I just puke constantly. Just started again this morning so will be in hospital by thursday. Worried coz i have a scan on wed and i dont know how im gonna get a full bladder :( xx


----------



## _simo_

Hello, second time hg sufferer and survivor - 20 weeks with number 2. On 16mg ondansetron, 30 mg metoclopramide and 150 mg ranitidine throughout the day since 5 weeks. Vomiting now under control but nausea still hanging around...bleh. How are you all doing? X


----------



## GillandJamie

Feeling pretty awful the last few days. Loaded with the cold so I have a massive sinus headache which is just making the heaving worse. I am constantly nauseous and it just killing me. Nuchal scan tomorrow and im dreading it coz i am just so weak i dont know how im gonna make it, also got a consultant appointment just after to discuss things. I can hardly move and spend most of my day either in bed or lying on the sofa. :( How everyone else? xx


----------



## Vivienne

Hi, I had hyperemesis with my first and I am pretty sick this time around but I wouldn't say it was hyperemesis this time. I can give you some support though even though I am on the bottom of the world (NZ). This is definitley my last, I can't cope with the crippling nausea and I have already had 5 weeks off work and I'm only 11+4. Praying it ends soon or I don't know what I'll do :cry:

I only have one other child so I am not as bad as you, I can't imagine looking after 4 other children while ill, you're amazing!

I'm on Zofran melts Ondanestron, which just work but taste foul.


----------



## Vivienne

_simo_ said:


> Hello, second time hg sufferer and survivor - 20 weeks with number 2. On 16mg ondansetron, 30 mg metoclopramide and 150 mg ranitidine throughout the day since 5 weeks. Vomiting now under control but nausea still hanging around...bleh. How are you all doing? X

Hi, I'm on ondanestron too, which does kill the vomit but not the nausea I agree. Are you off work? I have been for 5 weeks and I'm only 11+4.

Did the hyperemesis last your whole pregnancy last time too?


----------



## Vicki_Cream

I really feel for all you ladies! :hugs:

I gave birth to my DD in December, and I was one of the unfortunate ones who had to take ondansetron up until the day I went into labour. I was admitted several times and tried a whole slew of different meds, but ondansetron was the only one that worked!

We are not planning on having another until DD is about 3ish, and even now I am dreading the possibility of suffering with HG again. The relief when that was all over when I gave birth was just bliss! I honestly think that suffering with this awful condition was worse than my entire labour!!

Huge hugs to you all, you can all do this! :thumbup: :flower:


----------



## MummyToAmberx

hey

take my hat off to those who have done this more than once. im put off for life just aswell this is our last baby.

anyone been put on or asked doc about liquid only diet? like replacement shakes. x


----------



## MishC

I can not believe I can join in this thread, it's just awful! I was hoping and preying that I didn't have HG but it was confirmed yesterday. Its so horrible no one should ever feel like this. Ihave had it for 4 week now and I'm ready for it to do one!

How long does it tend to last?

I'm on promathazine 25mg 4 times a day. I go for a review in 2 weeks to see how im getting on.


----------



## Vicki_Cream

It can go after the first trimester, I was told by a registrar when I was admitted that it typically goes by 16 weeks. I had it for my entire pregnancy, and if I hadn't taken my meds, I was back to square one within two hours. :nope:


----------



## fizzypop

Hi ladies.. I'm back here with #2 8 weeks pregnant. Nowhere neat as bad as I was with DD but I just feel so dreadful. I will never do this again. How I wish there was a magic cure. Nausea is relentless and debilitating and noone understands :'(


----------



## sbl

Congrats fizzypop!
Its a very lonely feeling that HG creates
Are you on meds?


----------



## Charliemarina

Thought id bump this thread lol... I sufffer with HG its the most awful thing in the world...my doc said its on the same level as chemo sickness which was quite shocking to hear...anyway iv survived it 3 times with my first my son it was bearable but my 2 girla had me locked away in hospital for most of the first 14 weeks...but I suppose im lucky in a way as its always passed by 16 weeks and never does come back...but those first weeks scare the hell.out of me....im 5 and half weeks now and it usually starts around 6 weeks for me...so I'm counting my days feels like I'm waiting for a sentace :'( its 3am and I dont want to sleel because tomorrow could be the day it all starts...but baby is always more than worth it...still think im crazy doing it again lol...so happy for this thread...somewhere to come when im alone in hospital very soon xx


----------



## Jennifaerie

Just thought i'd say hello and ask if anyone else is on metaclopramide? My food aversions started at 5 weeks and sickness at 8 weeks when I was put on cyclizine. It stopped working around 19 weeks so I was put on this x


----------



## NatalieFar07

I suffered HG early on in pregnancy, in hospital on fluids, bum injection the lot. I felt so awful :cry:


----------



## Charliemarina

For the ladies that have male and female kiddies....was your HG worse with your girls than boys? With my DS I was sick bad but never needed meds or IV fluids but both my girls I thought were going to kill me...never in my life have i felt that ill...iv read studies saying there is a link between HG and a female fetus but nothing has been proven..but for me it defo holds some truth there...any one else have the same experiance? X


----------



## Vicki_Cream

Jennifaerie said:


> Just thought i'd say hello and ask if anyone else is on metaclopramide? My food aversions started at 5 weeks and sickness at 8 weeks when I was put on cyclizine. It stopped working around 19 weeks so I was put on this x

I was put on metaclopramide when cyclizine stopped working, but unfortunately that stopped working after a few weeks too. I eventually got put on ondansetron at 17 weeks after my third hospital admission, and that stuff was fantastic. I was only sick if I ran out of tablets or left them at home and couldn't take them etc. I did have to take them until the day I gave birth, but my DD is perfectly healthy :)

I feel for all of you, especially suffering through this heat. I remember it well, and am dreading doing it all over again lol.

You are all superstars, and just think - every day down is a day closer to holding your bundle of joy :) :flower:


----------



## Rhio92

I'm suffering from this now :cry: Only 8 weeks and already been hospitalised once, and given 4 litres of fluid.


----------



## Jennifaerie

Vicki_Cream said:


> Jennifaerie said:
> 
> 
> Just thought i'd say hello and ask if anyone else is on metaclopramide? My food aversions started at 5 weeks and sickness at 8 weeks when I was put on cyclizine. It stopped working around 19 weeks so I was put on this x
> 
> I was put on metaclopramide when cyclizine stopped working, but unfortunately that stopped working after a few weeks too. I eventually got put on ondansetron at 17 weeks after my third hospital admission, and that stuff was fantastic. I was only sick if I ran out of tablets or left them at home and couldn't take them etc. I did have to take them until the day I gave birth, but my DD is perfectly healthy :)
> 
> I feel for all of you, especially suffering through this heat. I remember it well, and am dreading doing it all over again lol.
> 
> You are all superstars, and just think - every day down is a day closer to holding your bundle of joy :) :flower:Click to expand...

Metaclopramide worked really well for me, but unfortunately they said they can only give it for 5 days after I'd already had it for a month. I'v been put on promethezane hydrochloride now (phenegran I think) and it's working OK for the sickness but I'm just so so drowsy :(


----------



## Rhio92

Been so ill, I've had to take a year out of university. Made the decision today. Heart is in pieces. I know it's what's best for my baby, me and my family... But... Ugh. Bring on the wine. LOL jks. Flat lemonade and ginger biscuits.


----------



## Vicki_Cream

Jennifaerie said:


> Vicki_Cream said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jennifaerie said:
> 
> 
> Just thought i'd say hello and ask if anyone else is on metaclopramide? My food aversions started at 5 weeks and sickness at 8 weeks when I was put on cyclizine. It stopped working around 19 weeks so I was put on this x
> 
> I was put on metaclopramide when cyclizine stopped working, but unfortunately that stopped working after a few weeks too. I eventually got put on ondansetron at 17 weeks after my third hospital admission, and that stuff was fantastic. I was only sick if I ran out of tablets or left them at home and couldn't take them etc. I did have to take them until the day I gave birth, but my DD is perfectly healthy :)
> 
> I feel for all of you, especially suffering through this heat. I remember it well, and am dreading doing it all over again lol.
> 
> You are all superstars, and just think - every day down is a day closer to holding your bundle of joy :) :flower:Click to expand...
> 
> Metaclopramide worked really well for me, but unfortunately they said they can only give it for 5 days after I'd already had it for a month. I'v been put on promethezane hydrochloride now (phenegran I think) and it's working OK for the sickness but I'm just so so drowsy :(Click to expand...

They can only give it for 5 days?! I was on it for at least a month as my GP wanted to see if it would magically start working :dohh:

Did they say why they can only give it for 5 days?


----------



## Jennifaerie

I had it for a month which is what makes me laugh! It can cause muscle spasms in your face apparently. I'm on ondanestron now and think it must finally be calming down seeing as I'm coping on one tablet a day


----------



## Vicki_Cream

Ondansetron is fantastic stuff, I was able to cope on one tablet a day from around 24/25 weeks too.

Glad you are feeling better hun :flower: :hugs:


----------



## 2Princesses

So I'm back again for the 4th time, terrified of this dreaded HG, I've got a new husband now so is there any chance I'll escape from the HG lol :/


----------



## collie_crazy

Hello hope you don't mind me joining in. 

I'm 5+4, had a very strong early BFP at 7dpo and have been experiencing extreme sickness since 4w. I wouldn't class it as hyperemesis yet but I had it both times with my last pregnancy so I feel like it's getting there. I've been given bucastem this time but as its a dissolvable tablet the taste is making me sick!! I am hoping and praying that this time isn't as bad as the last.


----------

